#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-07
<MK-BB> 아 피곤
<MK-BB> ima ima ima iam rock rite now
<MK-BB> ㅗ몸
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<mad_ak> 안녕하세요 (꾸벅)
<acooda> 씨익
<mad_ak> 전 이제 잠적해야겠군요 ㅠㅠ
<mad_ak> 참고로 지금 대전에 와 있습니다....라고 하면 안믿으실거죠? ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 밤새셨나봐요;
<mad_ak> 네 ㅠㅠ
<mad_ak> 이제 자고 이따가 출근해야 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<mad_ak> 눈을 뜨면 엉뚱한 창고에 있을까 두려워서 잠들수가 없네요
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> imsu:
<imsu> acooda: 응? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> acooda: 안뇽 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 아.. 백수아니지
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 백수나 마찬가지지 머 ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 스터디 그룹은 커널 디바이스쪽으로 굳힌거야?
<imsu> 아마 그게 제일 낫지 않을까 싶은데
<imsu> 넌 어때?
<acooda> 난 딴세상 이야기라 ㅠ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 그런가?
<imsu> 디바이스 쪽이 할게 많잖아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 웹은 내가 안해 봐서 모르고 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 네가 웹 스터디 만들면 난 참석 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 열심히 배워야지 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 하악;
<imsu> Seony_iMac: 돈자랑 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<acooda> 몬가 막소속 되고 싶은거군 -_-
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<Seony_iMac> imsu: 뭐가?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아니 배울게 많잖아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony 아이맥 안비싸유? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 3년 전에 산 건데..
<imsu> acooda: 이것저것 배우고 싶은거 투성이야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony 아 그렇습니까? ㅋ
<acooda> imsu: 난 몬가 막 배우고 싶은 욕심은 이제 많이 없어진거 같에
<acooda> ㅠㅠ
<acooda> 열정이 식었어 ㅠ
<acooda> bundo:
<bundo> why?
<acooda> 씨익
<bundo> 서버 자꾸 재부팅 하네 쩝
<acooda> 서버 기증 가능
<bundo> M-ATX 파워 하나 구해 바꾸어야징
<acooda> 제 서버즘 키워주세요 ㅠ
<bundo> 마이크로 파워 만 필요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 저발열 무소음 웹서버로 딱임
<bundo> 헉 ?
<bundo> 에휴 근데 자료 옮기기 귀찮 ~~ ㅎ
<acooda> 지금 집에 보일러실에 돌아가고 있는데 불안해서 못돌리는 상황 ㅠ
<bundo> 쩝
<mad_ak> 서버라...서버...
<mad_ak> 전 생각만 해두고 실행에 못옮기고 있군요 ㅠㅠ
<mad_ak> 그노무 전기세가!!
<mad_ak> 킁...왜 usb 라벨 변경이 안되나 했더니 mtools패키지가 없었다능...ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 서버는 너무 전기세가 많이 나가 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 웹 서버 저사양 컴터 무료로 드립니다(조건:서버를 돌리셔야하며 acooda계정 하나 제공)
<bundo> 나
<imsu> acooda: 그거 365일 죽으면 안되는거지?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 일단 낙찰
<bundo> 울집 컴 5대인데 전기료 18만원 나옴 OTL
<imsu> 헉 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아내 사무실까지 6대 임
<acooda> 하악 그럼 제가 부담되는데 -_-
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 사무실은 주말에 전기 내려서 패스 -_-;
<imsu> acooda: 여기도 주말에 아마 전기 내릴날이 많을거 같은데 .. 흠;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 암튼 머 일단 내서버 고쳐야죠
<bundo> 셀  2.6 엠 램 1기가 서버 쓰는 중
<bundo> 하루에 2~3번 재부팅함 쩝
<bundo> 구정 전날부터 지랄을하더군요
<acooda> acooda@E:~$ uptime
<acooda>  12:57:30 up 48 days, 13:16,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<acooda> 패키지 버젼 보는 명령어가 모였죠;; 자꾸 까먹네요 ㅠ
<bundo> dpkg -l
<bundo> dpkg -l | grep acooda
<acooda> 배포판 버젼 :)
<bundo> lsb_release -a
<acooda> 전에 분도님이 갈켜주셨는데 하악
<acooda> Description:    Ubuntu 9.04
<acooda> Release:        9.04
<bundo> 큭
<bundo> 9.04 곧 기간 끝납니더
<acooda> 무서워서 업그레이드를 못함;
<bundo> 어 이제 끝난듯 1년 6개월
<acooda> 153 packages upgraded, 5 newly installed, 7 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<acooda> Need to get 318MB of archives. After unpacking 214MB will be used.
<bundo> 서버는 업 쉬워요
<bundo> 10.04 로 가던가 8.04 쓰시징
<bundo> 쩝
<acooda> 우선 백업부터 해놀라고요
<acooda> 어 저거 오래전에 만들어논거라;
<bundo> 서버는 LTS 사용이 좋음
<acooda> 이번엔 그렇게 해야죠 ㅎ
<acooda> 백업할 생각하면 깜깜해요 ㅠ
<bundo> 아 인터넷으로만 뉴스를 보니깐
<bundo> 편식 뉴스 를 하게됨
<bundo> 쩝
<mad_ak> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<mad_ak> 아바타 교체요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 헉
<acooda> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<mad_ak> 이번 시즌에는 아이유로 밀어야겠군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나 같으면 그냥  유명인 말고
<imsu> 내 노트북은 왜이렇게 발열이 심하지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 이쁜 일본 여자 얼굴만 짤라 넣음
<mad_ak> 그러려면 AV모델을 잘라넣어야 하는데 알아차릴 분들이 너무 많아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> http://acooda.com/down/20110207_131046.png
<mad_ak> 오오...깔끔합니다
<mad_ak> (KDE로 옮겨타볼까...)
<acooda> 배경아가쒸 자랑질입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> kde오셔서 정착하신분들이 별로 없어요 ㅠ
<mad_ak> 음...그냥 그놈 패널에 투명질 하는걸로 만족해야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> acooda  = 쿠분투 희귀종으로 보호 필요
<mad_ak> MAD_AK = 잉여 희귀종으로 관심이 필요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> MAD_AK = 잉여 희귀종으로 제거가 필요 ㅠㅠ
<mad_ak> 헉
<bundo> 참 mad_ak 취업 하려면요
<bundo> 지원서를 100번은 넣어 봐야 합니더
<bundo> 그래야 감이 온다고 하더군요
<bundo> 기간 은 3개월
<mad_ak> ㅎㅎ 하지만 전 그러려면 일단 졸업부터 할 수 있어야 하지요 ㅠㅠ
<mad_ak> 5학년에 돈없어서 휴학중임더 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 졸업 못했다고 취업 못하남 ...
<bundo> 걍 취업하면 되징
<mad_ak> 뭐...하긴 그것도 그렇군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 임루소 하이
<bundo> 임수 루소
<bundo> 서버파워가 너무 따뜻해서 쿨러 하나 더 달아줌 = 서버 전원안끄고 파워 달았다는건 자랑
<bundo> 서버 자꾸 재부팅하는건 안자랑
<bundo> 이게 요즘 스타일 이라면서요
<MK-BB> bundo 오래만입니다
<bundo> 그려
<MK-BB> 인터넷이 개판
<MK-BB> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1146170927.png
<bundo> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1146174488.png
<bundo> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1146173488.png
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Lyuso> hello world!
<bundo> duck5 새해 알 많이 낳으세요 ^^;
<MK-BB> 흠
<duck5> ÇÁ¸®³ëµå´Â ÇÑ±Û ±úÁö³ªº¸³×¿ä
<duck5> 유니코드라 그런듯...
<duck5> 설정 바꿔와야겠네요
<duck3> bundo, 좀전에 무슨말 하셨는지 글이 깨져서 못봤습니다
<bundo> duck5 새해 알 많이 낳으세요 ^^;
<duck3> 분도님도 새해 알 많이 드세요
<bundo> ^^
<duck3> MK-BB, 혹시 전에 제가 부탁드린거 회신 왔었나요? 제게는 메일이 안와서요.
<MK-BB> 그거 분도님게 말씀드렸어요
<duck3> 분도님이 포럼 관리자를 하고 계신건가요?
<MK-BB> 분도님이 처리하신다구 하셧는데
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 아 마져 duck 닉 날라 갔죠
<duck3> 전 왜 삭제되었는지가 궁금해서요
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 그게
<bundo> 신고가 들어와서
<bundo> 닉 안보고
<bundo> 걍 스펨 광고로 보고
<bundo> 닉 날림
<duck3> 그렇군요
<bundo> 사무실서 KT 사람들하고 이야기하다가
<bundo> 착각 하고
<bundo> 날렸심
<duck3> 지금 그거 복구하기는 힘들겠지요?
<duck3> 글까지 모두 날라갔던데요
<bundo> DB 전 그리 잘 못다루어요
<duck3> 그럼 그냥 새로 만드는게 편하겠네요
<bundo> 그거 예전 DB 하고 비교해서
<bundo> 넣어야 하는데
<bundo> 죄송합니다
<duck3> 혹시나 복구할까봐 아직 닉 안만들었는데요.
<bundo> 새로 시작하세유
<duck3> 복구하기 힘들다면 그냥 닉 만들고요
<bundo> 오덕 ?
<duck3> 네
<bundo> 오덕 ? 추천
<duck3> 아직 귀찮아서 생각 안해봤어요
<bundo> 쩝
<duck3> 필요하면 그때가서 만들려고요
<bundo> 아 DB 잘 병합 할 친구 없나 쩝
<duck3> 그냥 왜 삭제되었는지가 궁금해서 알아본것 뿐이예요
<bundo> 댓글 신고에 저도 착각을 한거죠
<duck3> 네
<bundo> duck 님 글도 신고가 되어 있었어요
<bundo> 쩝
<MK-BB> 아 bundo 뷁
<duck3> 뭐 저야 안티가 많으니
<bundo> 그때 정신 없었어요 스펨봇이 ...
<MK-BB> irc 없애야할때가 왔나보나보군요
<bundo> 흐흐 이러면서 안티 하나 제거 함
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ\
<duck3> 인용된 글이 안날라가서 섭섭하지만 뭐 어쩔수없지요.
<bundo> 제가요
<MK-BB> 아 irc 없애야겠어
<bundo> 오 저친구 드디어 정신 차렸나봄
<bundo> duck3 저도 아쉽습니더 덕님글
<bundo> 그래서 살리고자 해도 제 실력 밖이라 쩝
<duck3> 제 글이라봐야 팁란에 하나쓴거 왜엔 다 필요없으니 그냥 버리세요
<duck3> 저도 이만 가볼게요 웹아얄씨로 접속해서 브라우저 띄워두고 있거든요
<duck3> 그럼 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<bundo> 참 구글 레캅차 진짜 굿이더군요
<bundo> 고마워요 구글 레캅차 조언
<duck3> ^^)b
<duck3> 수고용
<bundo> ^^'
<jincreator> 근데 원래 우분투에서 구슬글꼴이 11~16사이가 안티앨리어싱이 꺼지나요?
<suapapa> jasonjang, /etc/fonts/conf.d/ 폴더에서 26. 으로 시작하는 파일하고 69. 으로 시작하는 파일을 지우면 켜집니다
<suapapa> 에구, 69-language-selector-ko-kr.conf 29-language-selector-ko-kr.conf
<suapapa> 이 두 파일
<jincreator> 29 파일 지금 연구중인데 구슬체 안티앨리어싱이 있는지 없는지 차이를 못느껴서요^^
<jincreator> 29 파일을 일부러 살려두고 한 부분씩 주석처리하면서 보고 있는데 반달체는 안티앨리어싱 없어지면 바로 티가 나는데 구슬체는 없는건지 있는건지 알 수가 없네요.
<jincreator> cuwoom님 이거 장담은 못하는데요 .bashrc안에 export XMODIFIERS="@im=nabi" export XIM_PROGRAM=/usr/bin/nabi export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim export QT_IM_MODULE=xim을 넣으면 시냅스와 그놈 두에서 한글 입력이 되지 않을까 싶습니다.
<jasonjang> 네? suapapa
<jasonjang> 아 진크레터님께 하는 말씀이셨구나요?
<jincreator> 그러신 거겠죠. 아마...
<suapapa> jasonjang, jincreator 헐.. 죄송. 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<jasonjang> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 U 2
<jincreator> 수아파파님도 새해 복 많이 받으세요. 그리고 전 새해 복보다는 새배돈 많이 받는 게 더 좋습니다^^
<jincreator> 근데 글꼴 설정 파일 중 69는 왜 문제가 되나요?
<imsu> LyuKo 님 하고 Lyuso 님하고 동일인 인가요? ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 아닙니다.
<imsu> 아 글쿤요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony 봇을 두개 씩이나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 누가?
<imsu> jswlinux: 이것도 봇 아니에요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 다시 여기로 메시지 날려.
<Lyuso> =_=;;;
<Seony> imsu: 다른 사람들을 위해서 여기서 얘기할까? 따로 얘기해줄까?
<imsu> 아무데서나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잠시만 손 좀 씻고..
<imsu> 넹
<Seony> 알게모르게 눈팅하시는 분들을 위해서, 정보공유차 여기서 얘기해줄께 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 대출은 크게 나누면 2가지 정도로 나눌 수 있는데,
<Seony> 신용대출하고 담보대출 두 가지로 나뉘지.
<Seony> 신용대출은 말 그대로 개인의 신용을 보고 대출을 해주는 거고,
<imsu> 음~
<Seony> 담보대출은 말 그대로 역시 담보를 잡아서 대출을 해주는 건데,
<Seony> 여기서 세부적으로 나뉘지.
<Seony> 신용대출은, 뭘 보고 신용을 평가하냐면
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 우리나라의 경우는 신청자의 직업과 당은행의 거래도를 보고 평가를 해.
<imsu> 아 거래가 많을 수록 더 많이 주나 보군요
<Seony> 그게 은행마다 시스템이 구축되어있어서, 회원의 정보를 넣고 돌리면 신용도가 점수화되서 나와.
<Seony> 근데 단순히 거래가 많은 걸로는 안되고,
<Seony> 사실상 직업이 좋아야돼.
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 전 백순데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 원래 사실 신용제도는 미국이 완전 최고거든. 울나라는 반쪽짜리야.
<imsu> 쩌업
<Seony> 그게 왜그냐면, 미국은 굳이 내가 이 은행 회원이 아니더라도 딴데 가서 얼마든지 신용대출이 가능하거든.
<Seony> 그게 미국사람들 주민번호에 모든 신용평가점수가 쌓이기 때문에,
<Seony> 전국 어딜가나 그 사람의 신용평가조회가 가능하다는 거야...
<imsu> 음~
<imsu> 그렇군요
<Seony> 근데 울나라는 안그래...
<Seony> 그래서, 한 은행만 잡아서 오래 거래하는 것도 중요하지만, 결국은 직업이 좋아야돼.
<Seony> 그리고 신용대출은 이자가 높아.
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 헙헙
<Seony> 왜냐면, 신용대출이라는 게 그 사람의 신용을 보고 대출해주는 거기 때문에, 안갚으면 땡이야.
<imsu> 안갚으면 땡이라뇨 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 물론 안갚으면 은행에서 법적조치 들어가지만, 도망댕기면 딱히 돈을 다시 받아낼만한 방법이 없어.
<imsu> 배째라고 해놓고 파산신청하면 된다고요?
<Lyuso> ......;;;
<Seony> 아니, 담보대출의 경우는 담보로 잡은 물건을 팔아서라도 변제를 하면 되지만,
<Seony> 신용대출은 잡힌 게 없잖아.
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 나 돈없다고 배째라면 진짜 배를 째지 않는이상 어쩔 수 없지.
<Seony> 그래서, 은행에서는 그만큼 위험부담을 안고가는 대출이기 때문에 이자가 쎈 거야.
<Seony> 보통 못해도 10% 이상이야.
<imsu> 케엑
<Seony> 담보대출의 방법은,
<imsu> 완전 비싸네
<Seony> 회원이 가진 부동산의 감정가를 평가해서 해당 감정가의 대략 85% 선에서 대출을 해줘.
<Seony> 이 경우는 부동산 물건에 대한 근저당권을 설정하지.
<imsu> 근로자 참사랑 대출 이런건 뭐에요?
<Seony> 근저당권 설정비는 대략 감정가의 1%쯤 나와.
<imsu> 이자가 엄청 싼데
<Seony> 그건 자세한 내용을 봐야알지.
<Seony> 담보인지 신용인지는...
<imsu> 신용 무담보인데
<Seony> 은행마다 대출도 상품을 따로 개발해서 내놓기 때문에, 자세한 건 봐야 알아.
<Seony> 신용 무담보라면 직업이 좋아야겠지.
<imsu> 쩝
<Seony> 은행 내부의 자체적인 개인평가점수가 있어서, 직업 넣으면 점수계산 되서 나와.
<imsu> 백수는 돈 빌리기도 힘드네요 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 직업이 좋아야 하는군요.....
<Lyuso> 결론은......
<Seony> 요즘은 의사들도 많이 망하다보니까 의사도 1급 안나와. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> Lyuso, 네. 신용의 경우는...
<imsu> 불쌍해 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 1급은 뭘까?
<Seony> 판검사들이 1급이야. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저 사람들 아무은행 가서 "대출해줍쇼" 하면 다 해줘.
<Seony> 뭐 하긴 나랏님이니...
<Seony> Any questions?
<imsu> 공직자?
<imsu> 공무원일까요?
<Seony> 내가 랙이 생긴건가?
<Lyuso> 공무원은 대출할 일이 거의 없다 들었어요.
<imsu> 그럼 변동 금리 라는게 물가에 따라 바뀐다는 건가요?
<Seony> Lyuso, 네. 공무원들은 내부적으로 돈을 싸게 빌릴 수 있는 제도가 있어요.
<imsu> 아니면 개인의 신용도에 따라 높아진다는거죠?
<Lyuso> 그렇군요.......
<Seony> imsu: 변동금리라는 건, 새해마다 한국은행에서 기준금리를 발표하거든.
<imsu> 아~
<Seony> 그 금리에 따라서 금리를 매년마다 재설정한다는 얘긴데,
<Lyuso> 그렇구나...
<Seony> 큰폭으로 변하지 않는 이상 잘 안변해.
<imsu> 음~~
<Seony> 그게 자꾸 왔다갔다 하면 은행이나 개인이나 피곤하거든.
<Seony> 또 궁금한거
<Seony> Lyuso, 제가 지금 랙이 있는 건가요?
<Lyuso> 아니요. 잘 보입니다. =)
<imsu> 그럼 대출 상환을
<Seony> 임수가 랙이 있는갑다...
<imsu> 5년으로 했으면
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그건 옵션이 아주아주 많아.
<Lyuso> 그거 옵션이 상당해요......
<imsu> 돈이 생기면 4년으로도 할 수 있는거죠?
<Lyuso> <학자금 대출 이용자.
<imsu> 아 옵션에 따라 또 달라지나요?
<Lyuso> 조기상환 수수료라는 것도 있어요
<Seony> 원리금 분할상환이라는 게 있는데, 이건 5년치의 이자를 원금에 더해서 이걸 5년으로 나눈 뒤 원금+이자로 갚아나가는 방식인데, 이건 잘 안해.
<imsu> 아 맞다 저 아직 학자금 대출을 다 못 갚았는데 그래도 대출을 할 수 있는지요?
<Seony> 일단 액수가 부담되니까...
<Seony> 이자를 먼저 내고 만기에 원금을 갚는 대출 이름을 까먹었다...
<Seony> 암튼 이자먼저 나눠내고 원금 갚는 대출이랑 원리금 분할상환이랑 이런 식으로 나뉘지.
<Seony> 여기에 이자를 매달 낼 건지, 매년 낼건지도 결정할 수 있고...
<Seony> 학자금 대출의 경우는 가능할 수도, 불가능할 수도 있는데, 그건 학자금 대출이 어떻게 이루어졌는지 알아야돼.
<imsu> 흠흠
<Seony> 그러니까 무슨 말이냐면, 그 학자금 대출이 은행을 통해서 금융거래로 등록이 된 대출이라면,
<Seony> 다른 은행 가서 네 신용평가를 조회하면 딴데 이미 대출을 받은 걸로 나오니까, 은행에서는 너한테 대출해주기를 꺼리겠지.
<Seony> 왜냐면 이미 대출이 있는데, 그것도 못갚은 상황에서 또 대출을 받는다는 건 니가 그만큼 먹고살기 힘든 사람이라는 걸 의미하거든.
<imsu> 아 ~ 예전에 정부 학자금은 갚았는데
<Lyuso> 2009년 이전 대출이라면 금융기관 대출일 것입니다.
<imsu> 지금 농어촌 학자금해서 그게 지금 나왔거든요
<imsu> 남았거든요
<Seony> 그러면 은행입장에서는, 사실 이자수입도 중요하지만 원금을 받을 수 있는지를 제일 중요하게 봐.
<Seony> imsu: 보통 액수가 크면 담보가 있어도 대출을 잘 안해줄 정도야.
<imsu> 아 그렇군요
<Seony> 나 예전에 "인텔 코리아" 과장 한 명이 대출 받으러 왔었거든.
<Lyuso> 네......
<imsu> 전 소액 대출을 생각하고 있어서요
<Seony> 그 사람 대출신청액이 1억 7천만원이었는데, 이 정도면 소득내역서 보여줘야돼.
<imsu> 아~
<Seony> 그래서 떼갖고 오니까, 인텔 코리아 과장, 연봉 6천... ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> ㅇ.....
<Lyuso> 아......
<imsu> 1~2천 정도면 어떻습니까?
<Seony> 근데 그 사람 왈, 와이프는 공무원인데 자기보다 더 많이 번다네...
<Seony> 아 짜증.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 그러면 세대의 소득내역이 필요하군요.......
<Seony> Lyuso, 아뇨. 보통 금융거래는 부모자식간이 아니면 모두 남으로 봐요.
<Lyuso> 그렇군요......
<Seony> imsu: 1-2천도 니가 가진 게 없으면 당근 짤 없지.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 그런가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 염병할
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Lyuso, 부모자식간의 경우는 좀 특별해서 예외이구요, 남매/형제/자매/부부 모두 남으로 봐요.
<Lyuso> 네....... 처음알았어요.
<Seony> 이거 기억해두세요.
<Seony> 나중에 결혼해서 와이프 이름으로 통장을 만들었어요.
<imsu> 농협은 레드핫만 지원되는군요 쩝;
<Seony> 현금카드 신청해서 자유롭게 빼고쓰다가, 나중에 이혼을 하게 됐어요.
<Seony> 근데 카드를 잃어버려서 돈을 못찾으니까 은행엘 갔어요.
<Seony> 그동안 내가 쭉 썼다, 카드도 내가 썼고, 신청도 내가 했다. 그러니 돈 달라.
<Seony> 절대 안줍니다... 기억하세요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> .......ㄷㄷ
<imsu> '자기 이름으로 만들어야겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 언제나 본인 명의로 해야하는군요.....
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 무조건...
<Seony> 곤란한 일이 안생기면 괜찮은데, 생기면 더 곤란해지죠.
<Lyuso> 올해도 학자금대출 신청을 해야하는데..... 쩝......
<Seony> imsu: 참고로 신용카드 발급신청도 직업에 따라 달라.
<imsu> Lyuso: 그거 쌓이면 은근히 피곤해요 ㅋㅋ 언능언능 갚아 버리세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~
<Lyuso> imsu, 그래서 학교 다닐 때에도 일하려구요. =)
<Seony> 예전에 나 은행 다닐 때 우리는 삼성카드 모집해야해서 좀 알게됐는데, 우리 같은 은행원은 발급 1순위 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 신용카드를 전혀 안만들어보아서 모르겠어요.
<imsu> 아~ 은행원 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 주위에 은행다니는 사람이
<Seony> 은행원의 신용카드 신청은 거절사유가 전혀 없기 때문에, 신청하면 즉시 발급... 그래서 카드모집원들이 은행만 돌면서 계속 팔죠...
<imsu> 있으면 대출은 편하다고는 하던데
<Seony> 안편해. 누가 그래?
<imsu> 안그래요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 친구가 지점장이야? 그럼 편해.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그렇군요 쩝
<Seony> 말단 사원이면, 지 목숨 부지하기도 힘들지.
<Lyuso> 그러면 편하군요.
<Seony> 뭐 은행에 돈 맡겨놨어? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전에 누가 와이프 이름으로 대출 받아서 가게 하나 차리더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Lyuso, 근데 사실 지점장이 친구래도, 액수가 크면 곤란해요. 문제 생기면 수갑 차야하죠.
<Seony> imsu: 그건 와이프가 같이 가서 대출받은 경우고,
<Seony> 혼자 가서 와이프 몰래 하는 건 불가능해.
<Lyuso> 본인이 지점장이길 바래야죠......
<imsu> 음 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 누가 와이프 몰래 대출받았으면, 그거 금감원 고발감이야.
<Lyuso> 그런데 명의를 빌린다는 건 동의가 필요해서 같이 가야하는걸로......
<Seony> 지점장 짤릴 각오해야돼.
<imsu> 아 ~ ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 아......
<Seony> Lyuso, 아뇨. 대출신청 서류 자체를 본인이 작성해야돼요.
<Seony> 남 몰래 남의 명의로 대출을 받는다는 건 아예 불가능하다는 점...
<Lyuso> 본인이 작성하도록 되어 있군요......
<Seony> 와이프도 남이니까, 와이프 몰래 와이프 명의로 대출받는 건 불가능해요.
<Seony> 주위에 누가 그랬으면 신고하세요...
<Seony> 아마 포상금이 있을지도... ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 넵.....
<Seony> 단순한 명의도용문제가 아니라 해당 대출 담당한 관련직원 모조리 옷 벗어야되요..
<Seony> 거의 금융사기급이라 아마 중범죄에 해당할 거에요.
<Lyuso> 네......
<Lyuso> 금융거래는 신경써야 할 것이 매우 많네요.....
<Seony> 네. 본인 명의로 본인이 직접 거래하면 뭐 신경쓸 건 없어요.
<Lyuso> 네.......;;;;
<Seony> 단지 자기 명의로 하기에 부족하니까 이 사람 저 사람 끌어들이다보니 복잡해지는거죠...
<imsu> 음 ;;
<Lyuso> 네......
<imsu> 아 망할 피진
<imsu> 자꾸 팅기네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Lyuso> xchat 은 어떨까요?/////
<imsu> 전 적분을 좋아해서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 미분은 별로 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 네......
<imsu> 큭큭
<Lyuso> 복리란 건 참 대단한 것 같아요...... 학자금대출도 복리이자가 적용되는데........
<Seony> 현재 금융권에는 증권쪽 빼고 은행에서는 복리상품 없어진지 꽤 됐어요..
<Lyuso> 그런데 주말에 할만한 일은 뭐가 있을까요. =)
<imsu> 노가다
<Lyuso> Seony, 한국장학재단 학자금대출은...... 올해의 경우 4.8% 복리에요.
<Lyuso> imsu, 역시 그런 것 뿐일까요. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Lyuso: 그 뭐지 새벽에 물류 분리하는 그런거 알아보세요
<Lyuso> 아.... 택배 물류센터......
<imsu> 택배 물류 창고에서 분리하는거
<imsu> 그게 좀 빡셔도 도움은 되실듯 합니다만
<Seony> Lyuso, 대출이 복리인 건 좀 심한데요... 그나마 이자가 싸니까 할만하네요.
<Lyuso> 대구의 경우 12시간 야간에 5만원이에요. =)
<Lyuso> 저게 아마 초기에는 8%였나 그랬습니다.......
<Seony> imsu: 미쿡은 노가다 시간당 70불쯤 하는데. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그럼 시간당;;;; 4000 원 꼴이네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> 미쿡
<imsu> 아메리카노 드림 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 시간당 70불이라.... 상당하네요.
<Seony> 그래서 돈 잘벌어요... 이 동네야 뭐 몸으로 뛰는 직업은 다 잘버니까...
<imsu> Lyuso 그래도 뭐 그게 어디에요 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 미국은 서비스업이 잘 되니까요.
<Seony> 그게 아니라 인건비가 무지 쎄거든요...
<imsu> Lyuso 저도 대학원 다닐때 4500 원 받으면서 뷔폐집에서 접시날랐어요 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 내네.
<imsu> 평일에는 학원뛰고
<imsu> 주말엔 접시나르고
<Lyuso> 네......
<imsu> 교수님 미팅때는 맨날 깨지고 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> (일을 할 시간이 있어야지 ㅋㅋ 뭘 하죠 ㅋㅋ)
<Lyuso> 저도 이번 방학때 이그리쉬로 갈 까 생각했는데
<Lyuso> 한국에서 돈을 번다는 건 거의 불가능인 것 같아요. =)
<imsu> 학자금이 매달 20만원씩 쪽쪽 빠지는데 생활비 벌기도 바쁜 저로서는 어쩔 도리가 없었음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Lyuso> 건설노동직이라고 해도..... 일당 7~8만원이더라구요.
<imsu> 이제 공부하자 하고 알바 때려치니 두달 사이에 부채 100 만원이 넘게 나와서 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 정말로 해결하기 힘드네요. =)
<imsu> 학생 때는 조금 힘들더구만요 고생하셔유 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 별 수 있나요. 사회가 이런데 따라가는 수 밖에요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 건설 노동직해서 일당 7만원이면 할만한데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 지금이라도 뛰겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 강원도 평창의 GS 건설이 수주한
<Lyuso> LG 디스플레이 공장에 현제 그런 상태에요.
<Seony> imsu: 나 군대 제대하고 바로 한 일이 건설회사 공정기사였는데.. ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 사실상 계층적으로 따지면 LG 에서 인부 한명에 20만원 이상을 지급하는데, 여러 레이어를 지나가다 보면 떨어지는 돈이 7만원 뿐이네요.
<imsu> Seony 큭
<Seony> 개중에는 좀 배운 사람들도 있었어.
<Lyuso> 아니면 트럭이라던지 중장비 운용도 괞찮아요..... 자차가 있으면....
<Seony> 하루이틀 와서 뛰는 사람들이 아니라, 건설현장 따라다니면서 일하는 사람들...
<imsu> seony 그래도 노가다가 일자리만 있으면 좀 할만 하지 않나요?
<Seony> 그래서 1년 내내 똑같은 사람들만 있었지...
<Lyuso> 그렇군요.....
<Seony> 할만하지. 객지생활 하는 것만 빼면...
<imsu> 네 저희 조기회원 몇 몇은 그런 분들 계세요
<imsu> 그래서 한 두달 출장가고 그러시더군요
<Lyuso> 저희 아버지도 그렇게 일하세요......
<Seony> 보통 부서마다 반장이 있는데, 그런 사람들은 수학을 왠만큼 할 줄 아는 사람들이나 했어...
<imsu> 오우~ 저 거기 취직할래욧 !! ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 파이프를 사선으로 잘라서 다른 파이프랑 붙일려면 그게 수학을 할 줄 알아야하거든.
<imsu> 오메 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 신기한 게, 똑같이 잘라서 두개 맞대으면 안맞더라고...
<Seony> 계산을 해야된대.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 대충 무슨 말인지 알지?
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 특히 배관이랑 닥트 하는 사람들이 수학을 잘해야됐었지...
<imsu> 파이프가 둥글어서 그런거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 지금은 모든 게 모듈이라..... 시방서 대로 주문하면 척척 오니.....
<Seony> 맞어. 둥그니까....
<imsu> 사선으로 잘라야 할거 같은데요
<Seony> 사선으로 두 개 똑같이 잘라도 안맞아.
<imsu> 그냥 자르면 옆면이랑 해서 잘 맞도록
<Lyuso> 파이프 절단시에는 인입각이 일치해야해요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그게 말처럼 쉽게 되는 게 아니야. 눈으로 재서 잘라도 안되는 거야.
<Seony> 반드시 계산을 해줘야돼.
<Lyuso> 기계로 해야죠....
<imsu> 옆면이 둥글어서 안맞는거죠?
<imsu> 입체땸시
<Seony> 둥글기도 하지만, lyuso님 말대로 인입각이 맞아야되는 거야.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대충 감이 와요 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 저걸 할려면 각도절단기 라는 게 있어요.....
<imsu> 대나무로 많이 연습하면 되겠구만 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 요즈음은 정션 박스나 컨텍터를 써서 연결하다 보니 잘라서 붙이는 일은 없네요......
<jincreator> 혹시 대학시절에 과외 해보신 분 계세요? 요즘은 그게 제일 좋다는데...
<imsu> 으흐흐
<Seony> Lyuso, 글쵸. 아니면 그냥 엘보 붙이던가...
<imsu> jincreator: 저요 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 정말로 편리해요. =)
<Seony> 근데 상황에 따라서 엘보가 없거나, 아니면 배선이 좀 바뀌게 되는 경우는 그냥 파이프 잘라다 붙이더라구요..
<Lyuso> jincreator, 금오공대 이름으로는 과외도 못해요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하면 되지 머 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나는 한국 가면 과외 할 수 있을려나...
<Lyuso> 그냥 잘라다 붙이는 거 힘들어요. =) 각도절단기가 워낙 비싸서
<Seony> 홍철이처럼 학생이랑 농담따먹기나 해야지 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 과외 어떻게 잡나요? 전단지?
<Lyuso> 와이어쏘우로 절단해야 하는데.......@_@
<imsu> jincreator: 과외는 왜요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> jincreator: 여러 방법이 있죠
<Lyuso> 과외 하려면 생각보다 이름 있는 학교를 나와야해요.....
<jincreator> 대학 들어가는데 용돈을 제가 벌으라고 해서...
<imsu> 일단 인맥으로 하는게 좋아요
<Lyuso> 제 경우는 금오공대인데, 안됩니다.
<imsu> 큭큭
<Lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ.....
<imsu> 아주머니 아자씨들 많은 동호회에 가입을 하셔서 활동하다보면 뜻하지 않게 과외가 생길 때도 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 노는 돈 없는 건 괜찮은데 당장 대학 갈 버스비와 지하철비도 제가 벌라고 하시네요...
<imsu> ㅋㅋ jincreator 전 하숙비까지 제가 벌었슈 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Lyuso> 제가 있는 동호회는 전부 기술직이시다보니..... =)
<jincreator> 혹시 우분투 사용자 모임이라는 동호회에서는 뜻하지 않는 기회가 없을까요^^
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 전혀
<jincreator> 임수님 대단하세요.
<Lyuso> 예전에 테라택에서 직원모집을 한 적이 있지만
<Lyuso> 전혀에요. =)
<imsu> jincreator: 근데요 과외도 짤리면 끝이라서 일단 알바하셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 고깃집 알바가 힘들어서 그렇지 돈 좀 주는데 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> j.c 님도 서울이시죠? 아르바이트 구하기가 좋을 것입니다.
<Lyuso> 지방에는 최저시급에 수습기간 3개월 20% 차감이 기본 옵션이라서
<imsu> jincreator: 주말에 알바하시면요 돌잔치나 이런 행사 이벤트 하는 곳 알아보세요
<Lyuso> 이벤트 아르바이트가 좋아요. 출장뷔페나 행사업체라던지요.
<jincreator> 뭐 하는 건가요?
<imsu> jincreator: 그럼 대략 한달에 40은 벌죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> jincreator: 접시 나르기 신공 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> jincreator, 혹은 음향이나 조명, 및 시설이라던지요. =)
<imsu> Seony 예전에 같이 하던 알바하던애가 놀길래 제가 접시 나르기 신공으로 괴롭혀 줬죠 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그런 것도 있군요. 그런 알바는 어디서 구하나요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 넌 여기서 접시만 빼 내가 접시 다 날라줄테니 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony 그 때 제가 거기서 한번에 접시 제일 많이
<imsu> 빼오는 걸로 유명 ㅠㅠ
<Lyuso> 아르바이트는 열심히 해야해요. =)
<Lyuso> 안그러면 죽도밥도 없어요.
<imsu> 화장실 가서 20 분동안 안나오는거에요 변기에 앉아 있으면서 쉬길래 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 사실 돈벌려면 뭐든지 열심히 해야죠...
<Lyuso> 알다시피 일자리는 없는데 알바생은 넘처나다보니 단가가 엄청나게 싸요.
<imsu> 암튼 재밌긴 했는데 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 경상북도 이하로만 내려와도 편의점 12시간 야간이 1주일에 10만원입니다.
<Lyuso> 대놓고 이렇게 합니다.
<Lyuso> 아니면 국가근로장학생이라도 생각해 보시는 게 좋아요.
<Lyuso> 다만 저 경우 교수의 노예가 되는 경우가 많으니 도서관으로 빠지는 게 가장 좋지만요.
<jincreator> 국가근로장학생은 가정이 어려울 때 하는 건줄 알았는데 아닌가요?
<Lyuso> 일반적으로 가정이 어려우면 하지만...... 일단 가정이 어렵다고 되진 않아요.
<Lyuso> 제가 2순위 세대에 있는데, 떨어지고 4순위 5순위 및 일반인도 붙습니다.
<Lyuso> 어떤 의미인 지 아시죠?
<jincreator> 아뇨...
<Lyuso> 연줄이 생명입니다. =)
<jincreator> 그럼 역시 저와고는 상관이 없군요^^
<Lyuso> 네.
<jincreator> 주위 사람들이 다 알바로 과외 추천해서 고려하고 있었는데 생각보다 많이 어려운 모양이네요...
<Lyuso> 좋은 대학에 들어가셨으면 쉬워요.
<imsu> 과외가 좋긴 한데요 돈을 쉽게 벌어서 안좋은 측면도 있어요
<Lyuso> 네이밍에 따라 차이가 심하긴 하니까요.
<jincreator> 쉽게 벌면 좋은 거 아닌가요?
<imsu> 여러가지 해보세요 나중엔 다 자기가 뭐할 때 쓰여요 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 아직 젊으시잖아요?........=)
<Lyuso> 많은 걸 해볼 수 있는 나이이신데........
<imsu> Lyuso: <- 너도 젊잖아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나도 젊고 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 제가 젊던가요.......
<imsu> 아직 20 대면서 뭘 그리 재요 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 하기야 한편으로는 유아기에 있지만 한쪽으로는 이미 노년기의 정신이 한데 섞여있다보니
<Lyuso> 요즈음 20대면 젊은 편은 아닌걸요.......=)
<Lyuso> 육체적 나이 20대면......
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 이것저것 재면서 하다보면 진짜 의미를 놓칠때가 많아유 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 그래서 요즘은 막나가자 모드를 조금씩 사용하고 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일단 제 생각은요 경험을 어느정도는 해봐야 소설책을 보더라도 어느정도는 공감이 형성되더라구요
<imsu> 공감이 형성되지 않은 독서는 무의미한 수박 겉헕기지요
<Lyuso> 글이라는 고도로 추상화되고 집약적인 데이터를 재생하려면
<imsu> 자신의 느낌이 섞여 있는 말과 그냥 지식을 전달하는 것과는 큰 차이가 있다고 생각합니다
<Lyuso> 본인의 경험이 필요할 수 밖에 없어요.
<Lyuso> 네.
<imsu> 결국 자신의 경험쪽으로만 생각하게 되지만 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 경험이 이론을 압도하는 건 예전부터 증명된 것 같아요. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머 어쩔 수 있나요 아직 전 편협해서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ 전 이만 집에 들어가 봐야 겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 네. 안녕히 가세요,. =)
<imsu> 수고들 하세용 ^^
<VB_Ubuntu> 오늘도 대화창은 휑하네요.누군가 좀전까지는 엄청 열기를 뿜었을 같은데
<Seony> 네. 엄청 시끄러웠죠. ㅎㅎ
<VB_Ubuntu> 그랬을것 같은데 ...ㅎㅎㅎ
<VB_Ubuntu> 어떤 이야기들을 주로 하셨어요?
<Seony> 담보대출요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 누가 물어봐서요...
<VB_Ubuntu> 참 여긴 새해 맞이가 끝난 첫날 입니다.
<VB_Ubuntu> 담보대출..ㅎㅎㅎ
<VB_Ubuntu> 참 다른 세상 이야기 이네요..
<Seony> 제가 전직이 은행원이라서... 후배가 가끔 물어보거든요.
<VB_Ubuntu> 참 요즘 맥에어가 SSD 로 많이 나오잖아요..어떻게 생각하세요?
<Seony> 애플 제품은 맥북에어랑 맥프로 빼고 다 있습니다만... ㅎㅎ
<VB_Ubuntu> SSD 도 하드처럼 용량이 점점 커져야 된다고 생각하세요?
<Seony> 맥북에어에 ssd가 궁합이 좋아보이긴 해요...
<jincreator> SSD가 아니라 규격 2.5인치 하드 사용하면 도저히 그 두께와 질량이 나올 수가 없지 않나요?
<VB_Ubuntu> 아.제말은 이런 뜻 이었습니다. 기계는 본연의 기능에 충실하고 작업은 데이타 저장소에 보관하는 분리 시스템이 보편화 되지 않겠는가 하는거죠
<VB_Ubuntu> SSD가 하드였던가요?
<VB_Ubuntu> 저는 메모리 칩인줄 알았네요
<jincreator> 아니 다르죠...
<jincreator> 정확히는 디스크가 아니죠...
<jincreator> 그런 뜻이 아니었는데...
<VB_Ubuntu> 그럼 어떤 물리적 상태의 기계인지?
<jincreator> VB님이 사용하시는 '기계'라는 게 무슨 뜻인가요?
<VB_Ubuntu> 아하..매체가 무슨종류인가 하는 것 이었습니다.
<VB_Ubuntu> 인터넷 검색을 해보니 딱딱한 뭐 같은데 뭔지는 잘 모르겠네요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 진리의 위키! http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/솔리드_스테이트_드라이브
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> jincreator 밥 묵었어유 ?
<bundo> 아 김치찌개 해서 먹었음
<jincreator> 네 먹었습니다.
<bundo> 드라이브 에 디스크가 속하는데 SSD 는 디스크는 아니죠
<VB_Ubuntu> 그럼 디스크가 트랙방식으로 저장한다면 ssd 는 어떻게 저장하는건가요?
<bundo> 머 이런 말이죠 ?
<VB_Ubuntu> 마구 아무곳이나 넣어두진 않을것 같고
<bundo> 차곡차곡 넣을까요 ?
<VB_Ubuntu> 흔히 우리가 말하는 fat가 있나요?
<jincreator> fat는 파일 시스템 아닌가요?
<VB_Ubuntu> 아..네 제가 아는 단어가 그것뿐이라..(아무래도 무식이..철철)
<semosi> ok
<semosi> 응 이런 닉이 안변경 되었네..
<jincreator> 어 전 세모시로 잘 뜨는데요.
<semosi> 그래요?
<bundo> 마우스 실수 쩝
<bundo> 세모시님이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 네 접니다.
<semosi> 버추얼박스로 들어와서 닉을 저렇게 했는데..
<semosi> 음 맥에어를 구경가 보니 다른 기능보다 SSD용량에 따라 가격이 많이 차이 나더군요
<Seony> semosi: 안녕하세요.
<semosi> 네 안녕하세요..^^
<semosi> 제가 다른 닉을 사용했더니 좀 헷갈리셨죠..
<semosi> 일단 새해니 모두들 복 많이 받으세요
<jincreator> 세모시님도 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<semosi> 네 감사합니다.
<semosi> 버츄얼박스를 이용한 우분투는 시스템에 따라 틀리겠지만 좀 동작이 뜨는군요
<semosi> 참 써니옹 요즘 해병대가 대세인데 뿌듯하시죠?
<semosi> 어떻게 이런 일이 생길줄은 몰랐습니다. 어른들 말 마따나 오래살고 볼 일 입니다.
<semosi> 마따나 = 맞다나..(헷갈리네요)
<bundo> 해병대 입대 5/1
<bundo> 울둘째 절대 못갈듯 ... ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<bundo> 대학보다 쎄더래요
<semosi> 헉 경쟁률이 저 정도 인가요?
<bundo> 네
<semosi> 음 그 흔한 군대도 이젠 아무나 못 가네요
<semosi> 요즘 애들 스펙쌓기가 점점 힘들어 지겠어요
<semosi> 나중에 우분투도 아무나 못할것 같은데 미리 좀 알아 둔것이 그래도 다행이네요..^^
<jincreator> 요즘은 무슨 군대 가는지도 스펙에 들어가나요?
<bundo> sp..
<semosi> 뭐 꼭 그렇지는 않지만 민사고나 외고나 선배 후배 없으면 별볼일 없는 학교 아닌가요?
<bundo> 네.. 그 체력장인가 보고
<semosi> 혼자 아무리 좋은 실력 있다고 해도 ..앞에서 밀어주고 뒤어서 밀어줘야..
<semosi> 개인적으론 그런 생각들이 널리 퍼지면 좋지 않다고 생각합니다만
<semosi> 그래도 현실적으로 그런 대중분위기에 편성되는 일이 많아서 좀 큰일이긴 합니다.
<bundo> ? 좋은거 아니에요 ?
<bundo> 아 학벌
<semosi> 아뇨 그것 말고도
<bundo> 한국은 학벌 사회죠
<semosi> 군대도 한쪽으로 몰리면 다른 쪽이 기울기 마련이잖아요
<bundo> 어 그건 연평도 등으로 인한 젊은이 애국심이죠
<bundo> 전 좋은 현상으로 봅니다
<semosi> 음 하긴 그렇긴 하죠..그런데 연평도는 왜 해병만 가 있는지
<bundo> 오죽하면 저도 군대 가고 싶겠어유 .. 마음만 ... 청춘
<semosi> 공군이랑 육군도 좀 골고루 함께 보냈으면 좋았을텐데 말입니다.
<bundo> 인천 북쪽은 다 해병대가 지키죠
<bundo> 강화도 김포 연평도 백령도 등등
<semosi> 설마 힘 없는 군대에게 힘든일 시킨것 아니죠?
<bundo> 내 아는이는 백령도 근무중 면회 한번도 안왔데요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 블루턱스님이 연평도던가
<bundo> 전 연평도 자주 놀라 갔어요 성당 공소라고
<bundo> 제가 속한성당 관활 이라고 보면 되죠
<semosi> ㅎㅎ 얼마전에 케이블에 미국 해병대 선발 과정을 보여주더군요
<semosi> 엄청 치열하게 하던데
<bundo> 흐
<bundo> 집단은 자부심이 중요하다고 봐요
<semosi> 해병중에 특별한 부대였던것 같은데 기억이 나지 않네요
<bundo> 우분투 한국도 자부심을 (정체성으로 세워야 하는데 ... 음)
<Seony> 뭐 수색대 쯤이겠죠.
<semosi> 네 제가 좋아하는 영화가 밴드오브 브라더스 인데..
<Seony> 미군은 한국이랑 달라서, 지원하면 보통 다 받아주잖아요...
<bundo> 그럼 훈련중 낙오 ?
<bundo> 한국은 낙오 거의 적죠 ?
<semosi> 아뇨 그곳은 2번이나 지원해도 떨어진 사람이 있더라구요
<bundo> 음
<semosi> 개인주의라 부르는 미국에서 왠지 다른 모습을 보는듯한 느낌이었어요
<semosi> 게다가 심리상담가를 통해서 철처히 판별하는 것도 그렇고
<semosi> 아무래도 실용적인 군인을 뽑는것이 그 사람들 방침 인가 봅니다.
<Seony> 그렇구나...
<semosi> 돈 준 만큼 쓸모있는 사람을 고르는것 같더라구요
<Seony> bundo: 예전에 여기 채널에 오던 최종... 누구 있죠? 이름 까먹었네.
<Seony> 종원인가...
<semosi> 우리나라 군대에도 몇개 특별한 곳은 생명수당을 주는 곳이 있잖아요
<bundo> 성원 ?
<semosi> 그곳들은 아무래도 제법 강도가 있는것 같더라구요
<Seony> 아뇨. 종 머시기였는데... 여기 왔다가 누구한테 삐져서 안오거든요.
<Seony> 그 사람이 예전에 미국 이민와서 미군 입대했다가 깽판쳐서 짤렸잖아요.
<bundo> 아 종욱이
<Seony> 아 맞다. 종욱
<bundo> 그건 hanirc 였죠
<Seony> 아... 한아얄씨였구나
<Seony> 암튼 그 사람이 미군 갔다 쫓겨났죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네 마져요 ㅎㅎ 그친구 한 승질 하더라고요
<semosi> 여턴 제가 좋아하는 영화의 주인공들은 에어본 이었는데 그들이 번역된것에는 1공수부대 라고 하더라구요
<Seony> 얘기 들어보니까 흑인 상관이 하도 괴롭히길래 같이 때려서...
<semosi> ㅎㅎ 왠지 영화 같은 이야기 입니다.
<bundo> 해병대 지원은 시민권 있어야 지요 ?
<semosi> 그런데 이제 영화에도 우분투가 한번쯤은 등장할때가 되었는데...
<Seony> 영주권만 있어도 되요. 장교 될려면 시민권 있어야하구요
<semosi> 음 그런데 제가 들은 이야기 로는 미군대에 지원하면 시민권 얻는것이 좀더 빨라진다는 이야기를 들은적이 있는데
<semosi> 확실하진 않지만
<Seony> 네. 그게 미군입대수를 늘이기 위한 정치적인 거에요.
<semosi> 게다가 군대 입대후에 공부를 계속하면 지원금이 나온다고
<semosi> 장학금이죠..
<Seony> 근데 그나마도 그게 대상이 영주권자 대상이라서, 유학생은 해당 없어요.
<Seony> 원래 미군입대 자체가 영주권자 이상이거든요.
<semosi> 영주권은 일정기간 이상 있으면 주는것 아닌가요?
<Seony> 그러면 누구나 다 미국 영주권 있게요? ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 아 그런가요?
<Seony> 그거 받을려고 지금 이 순간에도 수백명이 이 땅에서 난리인데요..
<Seony> 사기 결혼이네 위장결혼이네부터 해서...
<semosi> 시민권은 힘들어도 영주권은 이민가서 일정기간 있으면 주는것으로 알았어요
<Seony> 술집 나가서 순진한 로컬남자 꼬셔서 결혼했다가 영주권 받으면 이혼하고...
<Seony> 누구는 닭 공장 가서 2년간 닭 모가지만 잘라서 영주권 따고...
<Seony> 암튼 그거 딸려고 지금도 수백명 수천명이 난리에요...
<semosi> 그런데 요즘 우리나라도 무조건 결혼하면 국적을 주는것이 아니라 시험을 본다고 하더라구요
<Seony> 저도 그거 때문에 지금 이 순간에도 대학 공부 하는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 티비에서 얼마전에 봤어요
<semosi> 아 시민권 있음 혜택이 많은가 봐요
<Seony> 그건 한국시민권이잖아요. 미국도 시민권 딸려면 시험 봐야되요.
<semosi> 헉 그런가요?
<Seony> 음... 시민권 있으면 말 그대로 미국인이니까 혜택이 있죠.
<Seony> 소셜시큐리티에서 나오는 사회보장제도들...
<semosi> 분도님 젊은 친구들이랑 요즘 술 자주 안하세요?
<bundo> 모임때 하죠
<semosi> 그러지 말고도 자주 좀 하셔서 영맨파워를 좀 늘려주세요
<semosi> 그리고 젊은 처자들도.ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 주당 모임 되드라고요 쩝
<semosi> 컥!
<bundo> 참 세모시님 오픈소스토론 오셨었죠?
<bundo> 블턱스 하고 같이
<semosi> 그때 못 갔는데요
<semosi> 언제 말이죠?
<bundo> 1월 19일 수요일요
<semosi> 못 갔는데요
<bundo> 아 그럼 12월 소세미나 ?
<bundo> 얼마전 뵈었는데 ... 음
<semosi> 저번에 월드컵 경기장 근처에서 할때 갔었죠
<semosi> 저번주는 정말 아쉽더라구요
<bundo> 그럼 12월 또는 11월 일꺼에요
<semosi> 1주일 전부터 기다렸는데 막판에 마누라가 깽판을
<bundo> 3월쯤 오픈소스토론을 가락동 에서 할테니 그땐 오세유
<semosi> ㅎㅎ 네 그 전에도 심심하면 국수하러 상암동에 갈게요
<semosi> 국수먹으러..
<bundo> ^^ 네
<semosi> 기다리는 사람이 있어서 오늘은 이만 나갑니다.
<jincreator> 안녕히가세요.
<semosi> 늘 그렇지만 2분을 뵈어서 오늘도 나름 뿌듯합니다.
<semosi> 새롭게 뵌 jincreator님도 다시 뵈요
<jincreator> 음...12월에 세미나 오셨으면 저도 뵈었을 것 같은데...
<jincreator> 근데 이상하게 전 fontconfig 파일을 안건드려도 플래시에서 모든 언어 문자가 잘 나오는군요. 중국어, 일본어 글꼴을 별도로 설치해줘서 그런가?
<acooda> 안녕하세요.
<acooda> bundo:
<bundo> 쩝
<acooda> 코분투는 이런거 할필요 없죠? http://nemonein.egloos.com/4743482
<bundo> 전에 수정했다는 글꼴과 비교 해보았는데
<bundo> 저는 그 차이 못느끼겠더라고요
<bundo> 암튼 글꼴 패키징 전에 해야 할일이죠
<bundo> 글꼴패키징은 거의 다 수아파파님이 하신답니다
<bundo> 무난 고딕 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 수아파파님 패키징한거 받아도
<acooda> 볼드가 졸 굵게 나와서
<acooda> 다시 한번 해봐야겠네요 -_-;;
<acooda> [URL] http://acooda.com/down/20110207_221937.png
<Jane_> 해상도 크시네요 ㅋ
<bundo> acooda 아쿠다만 볼드 심하넹 머 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 너무 볼드한데요
<Jane_> 번지기도 한거 같네요
<bundo> acooda 포럼 메인 띄어 보세요
<acooda> 예전부터 있던 문젠거 같은데 한번 고쳐보죠 안되면 맑은고딕 휙
<acooda> 한글설정 귀찮아서 코분투 씨디에서 폰트하고 69파일만 가져와서 세팅했는데 잘 안되네요 하악
<bundo> 영문 상태 사용이라도 한글 언어 추가후 영문으로만로그인 하는거 추천
<bundo> ^^;
<acooda> 코리안 언어팩은 추가 되있어요
<acooda> kde ko팩만 추가 안했을뿐이라는 하악
<Jane_> 신세계를 만난듯한데.. usb에 압축이 제대로 안풀려 설치를 못했을 뿐이고.. 넷북용은 금방 받았는데 데탑용은 속도 굼뱅이일 뿐이고..
<acooda> 씨익
<acooda> 해결
<acooda> [URL] http://acooda.com/down/20110207_223424.png
<Jane_> 어떻게 하신거예요?
<Jane_> (우분투의 우짜도 모르지만;;)
<acooda> 음...
<acooda> 분명 수아파파님이 패키징한거에는 문제가 없을 거 같은데
<acooda> 수아파파님 패키징한 나눔폰트 설치해도 두껍게 나오더라고요. 그전에는 걍 폰트만 카피해서 사용했고요.
<acooda> 패키지 설치하면 원래 fc-cache 자동으로 하지 않나요?
<hyeckjinkwon> 언제나 예의 바르신 아쿠다님 안녕하세요. 꾸벅
<acooda> 어쨌든 그전에 fc-cache안했고, http://dev.naver.com/projects/nanumfont/issue/5485 여기서 볼드폰트 다운받고 fc-cache하고 홈에 .fonts로 시작하는 파일과 디렉토리 다 날렸더니 제대로 나오네요
<hyeckjinkwon> 엌 닉 소문자로 들어왔네 ㅡㅡa
<acooda> 이 세가지 방법중 하나가 해결법일까요? 저도 모땜에 해결댔는지는 몰라요
<acooda> hyeckjinkwon: 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<hyeckjinkwon> 예 꾸꾸벅
<acooda> Jane_: 이게 삽질에 힘 -_-v
<hyeckjinkwon> 언제나 삽질
<hyeckjinkwon> +_+
<Jane_> ㅎㅎ 전 설치를 해봐야 삽질을 해보든 할텐데...
<acooda> 나눔고딕 상당히 괜찮네요. 항상 crt에서 작업해서 aa들어간 글씨는 선호하지 않았었는데
<hyeckjinkwon> 헠
<hyeckjinkwon> CRT 사용하세요?
<acooda> 이제는 lcd입니다 ㅎㅎ
<LyukO> crt는 한시간이상하면 눈이아프던데
<hyeckjinkwon> 대단하시네요;; 요즘 LCD 가판을 치는 세상인데.. 눈아파서... 아 ;;
<acooda> crt 6개 있는데 필요하신분은 세미나때 기브엔테이크로.... 하악
<Jane_> lcd보다가 crt보면 정말 ㄷㄷ
<acooda> 절대 crt못봄 ㅠ
<Jane_> 저도 crt 2개 남아 도는데 ㅋ
<hyeckjinkwon> CRT 기증하세요.
<acooda> crt유용하게 사용할때 없을까요? 기증같은거나
<hyeckjinkwon> CRT도 없어서 컴 못하는 사람들 많아요
<hyeckjinkwon> ㅡㅡa
<acooda> 제가 그랬음 ㅠ
<hyeckjinkwon> ㅜㅜ
<hyeckjinkwon> 아픔이 느껴지네요
<acooda> 돼지키울때 19인치 이따만한 모니터 가따놓고 했음 ㅠ
<hyeckjinkwon> ..........
<acooda> 난중에 돼지접고 상경했는데 crt놀때 없어서 졸라 큰집에 사는 분도님집에 짱박아놓았다는....
<hyeckjinkwon> 오 쉣 무게가...
<hyeckjinkwon> ㄷㄷ ㄷ
<hyeckjinkwon> 응?! 분도님 집이 졸라 큰가요?
<acooda> 겁나커요 ><
<hyeckjinkwon> ><
<bundo> 졸라 작음
<hyeckjinkwon> ㅡㅡ
<hyeckjinkwon> 작다네요.
<bundo> 애들 등치에 집 좁음
<acooda> 서버 하나 짱박아두면 절대 못찾을만큼 큰대 -_-
<hyeckjinkwon> @_@ 진실은 어디에;;
<bundo> 근데 시체 한두구는 가능해요
<hyeckjinkwon> 어제 오프 함 참여 해서 알콜 다량 섭취 하시게 한 후 염탐 해 봐야겠군요.
<hyeckjinkwon> 어?!
<hyeckjinkwon> 시체라는 말에 질질질
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 서버 파워가 너무 뜨겁길래
<bundo> 쿨러 달아 주니깐 현재 10시간 재부팅 없음
<bundo> 으하하
<bundo> 전원 안끼고 쿨러 하나 더 달았음
<bundo> 전원 안끄고
<hyeckjinkwon> 그리고 다시 쿨러 하나를 더 달게 되는 분도님.. =3=3=
<bundo> 헉 전기 쩝 누진에 누진인데...
<bundo> 18만 육천이던가 쩝
<hyeckjinkwon> ......
<hyeckjinkwon> 사모님께서....
<bundo> 어머니 주민  등록이 따로 되 있어서 더 그래요
<bundo> 5인 사는데 4인 기준 누진임
<hyeckjinkwon> 두 눈에 쌍심지를 켜신 모습이 눈에 선~합니다.
<hyeckjinkwon> 부양가족 등록 안하셨나요?
<bundo> 아 그거 안됨
<hyeckjinkwon> ㅋ
<hyeckjinkwon> 뭔
<hyeckjinkwon> ㅡㅡ
<bundo> 어버님은 대규모 사업가로 등록 되서리 ...
<bundo> 어머님
<hyeckjinkwon> !!
<hyeckjinkwon> 대 저택의 비밀이 여기있었군
<bundo> 목재 수입만 년 15억
<bundo> 이모부 사업대신 사업자죠
<bundo> 이모부 = 채권 채무액 56억
<bundo> 빛이 56억 ~ 쩝
<hyeckjinkwon> 갑자기 분도님과 다른 세계에 살고있단 느낌이;;;
<jincreator> 코분투 사업의 스폰서가 되어달라고 부탁드리세요.
<bundo> 빗이구나
<hyeckjinkwon> 빚
<bundo> 마져 빚 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 엄니가 의료보험이 월 얼마 나오드라 음
<hyeckjinkwon> 비쌀 듯
<hyeckjinkwon> ㅡㅡa
<bundo> 으 월 8만 육천이래유
<bundo> 혼자서 흐하
<hyeckjinkwon> 흐~~~~하~
<hyeckjinkwon> 분도님 부자 되셔야겠네요 ^^
<bundo> 쩝 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<hyeckjinkwon> 그래도 부럽습니다. 저도 분도님 나이 정도 되었을 때 부모님을 모실 수 있어야 하는데...
<hyeckjinkwon> 앞이 캄캄 하네요
<bundo> 멀 제가 모시나유
<bundo> 엄니가 절 모시고 살죠 흑흑
<hyeckjinkwon> 어머니께서 자식을 챙겨 주시는건 어머님 본인에겐 당연한 것이시더라고요;;
<hyeckjinkwon> 저는 부담인데;;;
<bundo> 흑흑 불효자는 웁니더 ... ㅠ,.ㅠ
<hyeckjinkwon> 자식은 이도 저도 할 수 없어 불 효자 인듯
<hyeckjinkwon> ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 그니깐 취직하세요
<bundo> 저처럼 놀지 말구 흑흑 ....ㅠ,.ㅠ
<hyeckjinkwon> ㅡㅡ;;
<hyeckjinkwon> 사업 하시자나요.
<hyeckjinkwon> 부모님도 모시고 계시면서 뭔....
<bundo> 사업은 무슨
<bundo> 연애사업도 못하는데 ...쩝
<hyeckjinkwon> 한 가족의 가장에.. 요즘 어떤 사람이 그렇게 까지 할 수 있나요.
<hyeckjinkwon> 분도님은 슈퍼맨
<bundo> 넷북 씨피유 스케즐링 잘되는군요  으하하
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1297087365.png
<bundo> 머 할때만 최고로 올라감 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 플래시 등등  보일때
<hyeckjinkwon> 분도님 전 부터 궁금 했던건데 biz 도메인 용도가 뭔가요?
<bundo> 전에 그냥  bundo 독점 할때  같이 구해 둔거에요
<hyeckjinkwon> ㅇ
<hyeckjinkwon> 아
<hyeckjinkwon> 회원 가입도 있길래 뭔가 했죠;;
<bundo> 지금 우분투 포럼 과 같은 구조에요
<bundo> phpBB3 +  dokuwiki
<hyeckjinkwon> -_-;;
<hyeckjinkwon> 전문용어는 모릅니다.
<bundo> 전 문어 용 모릅니다
<bundo> 낙지 대충 먹죠
<bundo> 아 붙여 쓰는건데
<hyeckjinkwon> ........
<bundo> 전문어용 모릅니다
<bundo> 그럼 소 넘어 가는건디 쩝
<bundo> 아까비 ..~
<hyeckjinkwon> 요즘 슬럼프시네요.
<bundo> 심심
<bundo> 쩝 낚시도 안되고 .. 쩝
<hyeckjinkwon> 휴식기를 갖으시는게 좋겠어요.
<hyeckjinkwon> ㅡㅡa
<hyeckjinkwon> 낚시 하면 사람낚시가 제 맛
<bundo> <== 매일 노는데 .. 또놀라고 하네 쩝
<hyeckjinkwon> +_+
<hyeckjinkwon> 아뇨 무리한 드립 자제 요청이죠 ;;
<hyeckjinkwon> =3=3=3
<bundo> 내일 서울 같이 안갈래요 ?
<bundo> 아니 걍 코분투 사무실로 오시든가
<hyeckjinkwon> 헐
<hyeckjinkwon> 아니 제가 가면 뭐....
<bundo> 고기 좋습니다
<hyeckjinkwon> 먹을거 있나요+_+?
<hyeckjinkwon> 오 예!
<bundo> 한강에...
<hyeckjinkwon> 근데 사무실에 왠 고기? ㅡㅡ'
<hyeckjinkwon> .......
<hyeckjinkwon> 살려 줏메~ =3=3=3
<bundo> 요즘 강물 시원해요 날풀려서
<bundo> 얼음도 다 녹았더군요 ㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON_> ^^
<HYECKJINKWON_> 분도님
<HYECKJINKWON_> 장유유서
<bundo> 강물 ?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 찬물도 위 아래가 있다는 옛 말이 있자나요
<bundo> 전 선주에요 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON_> 경우가 심하게 다른거 같은데 뭐 그게 중요한건 아니니까요.
<bundo> 노하나 가지고 나가 보세유
<bundo> 에휴 영화 봐야징
<HYECKJINKWON_> 오우
<HYECKJINKWON_> +_+
<HYECKJINKWON_> 저도요
<bundo> 케이블서 해요 34번
<HYECKJINKWON_> ...
<HYECKJINKWON_> 안나와요
<HYECKJINKWON_> ^^
<bundo> 어디 유선이유 ?
<bundo> 난 남인천 인디
<HYECKJINKWON_> TV 수신 카드로 같이 보시죠 ^^
<bundo> TV 수신카드 리눅서 잘되는거 우분투 유저 주었삼
<HYECKJINKWON_> 우왕
<HYECKJINKWON_> 제길
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 퓨전 디비코 골드 3
<HYECKJINKWON_> 품명까지야...;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 즐감하세요
<HYECKJINKWON_> =3=3=3
<bundo> 리눅에서 HD 방송 가능
<HYECKJINKWON_> !!
<HYECKJINKWON_> 왓더!
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=71508
<bundo> 울동네 나온거에요
<bundo> 허정무 왔다 갔음 헤헤
<HYECKJINKWON_> 저 동네에서 가장 큰 집이 분,..도님 댁이겠군요
<HYECKJINKWON_> ^^
<HYECKJINKWON_> 조만간 찾아 뵙겠습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 자루 하나 큰거 가져가야...
<bundo> 연탄재 치워 주려고요 ?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 쌀 자루에 연탄재 채워가는 모습을 상상하니 참 거시기 하네요 ㅡㅡ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 한 가마 자리 들고 갈랬더니 20Kg짜리 들고 가야겠습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ;;
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어서 영화 보셔요. 제가 넘 방해 했네요=3=3=3
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어서오세요. 환영합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어서오세요. 환영합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어서오세요 환영합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 임수님 기다렸어요. 어디 가셨다 이제 오시나요?
<imsu> 어제 야간 경기 뛰고 뻗었어요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 오예! 크런치 뱅 한글 입력기 설치 성공!!
<imsu> 오잉?
<jincreator> 어떻게 해결하셨나요?
<imsu> 그게 뭐에요? ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 응?!
<imsu> ibus 같은 건가요?
<jincreator> 우분투 기반 초 가벼운 배포판입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 진님 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 큭큭
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 그렇군요
<cuwoom> 크런치 뱅 ?
<imsu> 수고하셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 아 제가 시스템 업데이트를 끝까지 해야하는데 가볍게 쓴답시고 안하고선 자료를 찾으니 나올리가 있나요;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 쿠움님 안녕하세요. 예 크런치뱅입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 시스템 업데이트 후 팩키지 매니저 에서 검색하니 싸그리 나오네요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 나비 설정까지 완료하니 신세계네요 ㅠㅠ 이 고물딱지가 이렇게 변할 줄이야.
<jincreator> 시스템 업데이트 과정에서 패키지 목록을 서버에서 새로 받아와서 그럴 겁니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그런것 같아요.
<cuwoom> 그놈인가요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 시스템 업뎃 하니까 4.48G 사용하네요;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 예
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그놈 환경입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> KDE 용 한글화 팩키지 설치 했더니 에러가 나더군요
<cuwoom> 어떻게 달라서 가벼운거에요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 덕분에 재 설치 해야 했지만
<HYECKJINKWON_> 음...
<shriekout> 오... 야동 고수 cuwoom 님이다!
<shriekout> 아니다... 헷갈... =ㅅ=;;;
<jincreator> 앗! 몰랐는데 그런 진실이...
<shriekout> 지금 헷갈려서... =33
<HYECKJINKWON_> 오 야옹 종결자 .... 닉이 기억안나요 어떻게 불러달라고요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ;;
<jincreator> 지금 구글 로고 멋있네요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡㅡ;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어떻게 달라서 가볍냐면
<HYECKJINKWON_> 일단 초기 화면 부터가 심플합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 씨꺼멓고 시스템 정보 위젯 떠있는거 외엔 아무것도 없어요.
<cuwoom> 유투부서 동영상은 대충 봤어요. 그냥 투박하기는 한데..
<jincreator> 저...그놈 맞나요? 오픈박스로 알고 있는데...
<HYECKJINKWON_> 무엇보다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 간단히 이렇게 설명 해 드릴 수 있겠네요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 우분투에선 버벅이던 제 노트북이 크런치 뱅에선 잘 돌아 간다는 겁니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 물론 요즘 포탈 사이트 같은 곳은 버벅이죠 하드웨어의 한계가 있으니
<jincreator> 혁진님 진짜 그놈이 맞는지 다시 한번 확인해 주시겠어요? 공식 사이트에서 찾아보니 오픈박스로 나와있어서요...
<HYECKJINKWON_> 다만 별다른 작업을 하지 않아도 버벅여 사용 하기 버겁던게 크런치 뱅에선 좀 더 퀘적해 졌다고 표현 할 수 있을까요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그래요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 제 경험 상으론 KDE 업데이트를 했더니 에러나면서 로긴이 되질 않길래 말했던건데 아닌가 보네요;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어서오세요 환영합니다.
<cuwoom> 오픈박스위에 그놈용 프로그램들을 올렸다는 글이 보이기는 하는데.. 써보지 않아 모르게네요
<jincreator> 오픈박스도 KDE가 아니니까요.
<cuwoom> unzip-k 지우고 나서 노틸러스에서 unzip이 안열리네요 ㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> unzip이 아니라 파일 매니저가 안열리는 거 아닌가요?
<cuwoom> 더블클릭하면 압축시대가 열리네요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어쨋건 쿠움님 제 노트북 사양은 Amada M300 검색 하시면 나올 겁니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 정확한 스펙이 기억나지 않아 적어 드릴 수가 없네요,.
<cuwoom> 노트북 사양보다 왜 가벼운지가 궁금한데요 ;;
<jincreator> 단순하게 오픈박스니까 가벼운 거 아닌가요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 왜 가볍냐고 물으시면 달리 할 말이;;;
<cuwoom> 처음에 그놈이라고 해서 궁금했던거였어요
<cuwoom> 오픈박스와 xfce 라고 되어 있네요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 죄송합니다. 제가 뭣도 모르고 그만
<jincreator> 다운로드 사이트에 가면 둘 중 하나를 고르게 되어있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ;;
<jincreator> 근데 혁진님은 9를 받으신 건가요 10을 받으신 건가요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그놈 아니면 KDE밖에 몰라서요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 10입니다.
<jincreator> 아 10이면 우분투 기반이 아닌 데비안 기반입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 구글 로고 멋지네요. 오른쪽 스틱 으로 조정도 가능하네요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 엌?!
<HYECKJINKWON_> 큰 차이가 있을까요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 우분투는 데비안 기반 아닌가요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡ.,ㅡ?
<cuwoom> 저도 예전 pmp 같은거에 박스계통 깔았었는데 빠르긴 하더군요
<cuwoom> 근데 마구마구 답답한 ㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어떤 면에서요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 전 코딩용으로 쓸 예정이긴 합니다만 아직까진 큰 문재는 모르겠...
<jincreator> 참 cuwoom님 제가 오늘 점심쯤에 올린 거 적용해보셨나요?
<cuwoom> 전 회사에서 인터넷이 안되는데요 ;;
<cuwoom> 포럼에 글 올리신건가요?
<jincreator> 응? 대화실 목록에는 이름이 있었는데...
<HYECKJINKWON_> 컴 켜놓고 가신 듯
<HYECKJINKWON_> 노트북용 외장 배터리 추천 해 주실 분 없나요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ?
<cuwoom> 대화방에 올리신거에요?
<jincreator> 네...잘못봤나?
<jincreator> 한글 입력에 관해서 좀 찾아보았었거든요.
<cuwoom> 서버도 아닌 제 놋북 맨날 켜놓고 있어요.. 회사에서 어짜피 못쓰니 가지고 다닐 맛이 안나더라구요
<jincreator> 전 고등학교때 학교에서 맥 인증으로 막아놓아서 우분투를 통해 맥 어드레스 속여 인터넷 잘 사용했죠^^
<cuwoom> 그냥 아무것도 못 들고 들어가요 ^^
<jincreator> 아 회사가 통신 관련이었던가요?
<cuwoom> 요렇게 생긴걸로 일해요. http://blog.sdnkorea.com/can/5  찾아보니 꾀 많이 나오네요..
<cuwoom> 여기 xp 기반으로 프로그램들 깔려있고 그걸로만 일해요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 이것이 전설의 클라우드?
<cuwoom> 관리하는 사람이야 편리해졌을지 모르겠는데 너무 갑갑해요 ㅠ
<cuwoom> 카드를 회사내 아무 단말기에 넣어도 내 작업 화면을 볼수 있어요. 카드랑 서버쪽 자기 vmware 이미지 같은거랑 연결되나봐요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 헠
<HYECKJINKWON_> 썬에서 근무하시다니.
<jincreator> 이런거 보면 궁금한게 실제 컴퓨터 사용하는 것과 완전히 똑같은가요? 원격 데스크톱의 경우 화질도 좀 저하되고 인터넷에 문제가 있으면 좀 끊기기도 하잖아요.
<jincreator> 썬에서 근무하시는 게 아니라 썬의 제품을 회사에서 사용하신다는 뜻 같습니다.
<cuwoom> 어짜피 터미널만 보니까.. 큰 화질 차이는 모르겠고.. 그냥 컴이랑 똑같아요
<jincreator> 그러고보니 썬이 오라클에 인수되었군요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 예
<HYECKJINKWON_> .......
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그 분은 가셨습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 음... 직원들 딴 짓 하는지 감시하기 딱이군.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 훗날 회사를 설립한다면 저런 걸 고려해 봐야...
<HYECKJINKWON_> ^^
<jincreator> 앗! 감시도 가능한가요?
<jincreator> 학교도 아니고 사생활 침해 논란 때문에 그런 기능은 제품에 넣지 않았을 것 같은데...
<cuwoom> 저런거 아니더라도 감시는 다 해요 ^^ 보안툴이랍시고 보통 회사 다 하나씩 설치하는데 그걸로 보안툴 메인 관리자는 클라이언트는 뭐하는지 볼수 있어요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 주문 할 때 시크릿 오더를 넣으면 불 가능 한것도 아닐 듯
<HYECKJINKWON_> 회사에서 사 생활이 어딧나요
<cuwoom> 그걸로 cpu 과다하게 사용하면 연락오지요 ^^
<HYECKJINKWON_> 말 그대로 업무 장소인데..
<cuwoom> 사실활은 인터넷방에서... 인터넷방이 따로 있어요 ㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 업무장소에서 사무를 보는게 이상한거죠ㅕ
<HYECKJINKWON_> ^^
<cuwoom> 유일한 휴식처.. 자주가면 눈치보여요. 꿈의 인터넷방
<HYECKJINKWON_> 흡사 야자에 지친 학생들에게 피시방 같은...
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 좀 쉬어야겠다. 빵터지는게 없네 요즘
<cuwoom> 그래서 그런지 이곳에서 일하시는 분들을 보면 몇개일 이내에 스마트폰을 사더군요
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어차피 와이파이 써야 해서 다 걸리는거 알껀데 뭣 땀시;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> PC방이 먼가;;
<cuwoom> 6인치 이상의 스마트폰 또는 패드 제품이 반입 금지라는 공고에 데모 일어나는줄 알았음 ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㄷㄷㄷ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 보안이 철저 하네요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그 회사 마음에 드네
<cuwoom> 와이파이는 막혀 있어서 창문으로 가야 하나 뜰까말까 해요
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cuwoom> 한 자리 봐뒀음 ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 뭔가 상상이 되네요.
<jincreator> 공동으로 에그 하나 사서 쓰세요^^
<HYECKJINKWON_> 와이파이 막는 회사가 에그를 ...
<cuwoom> 에그 반입은 어떻게 하구요 ?
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ;;
<cuwoom> 출입할때 동전하나 통과 못해요;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 부장님 지나가시다가 갑자기 스마트폰에서 AP 알림음 나면 대박이겠네
<jincreator> SSID 숨겨놔야죠^^
<acooda> 거기 이쁜아가씨 직원 전화번호 따는것도 힘들겠네요
<acooda> 안타까움
<jincreator> 핸드폰 반입은 되는 거 아닌가요?
<cuwoom> 핸드폰은 되죠 ^^
<acooda> 오
<HYECKJINKWON_> 아쿠다: 그건 사람 하기 나름입니다 ^^사랑엔 국경도 없다란 말이 괜히 있는게 아님미
<acooda> 희망은 있군요
<cuwoom> 이쁜 아가씨들 경쟁 치열해요 ... ㅠ
<acooda> 난 잘생겨서 갠찬음 ㄴ ㅑ ㅎ ㅑ
<acooda> 좋은밤 되세요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 저 처럼 모태솔로이즘을 신봉하세요.
<cuwoom> 어찌들 그렇게 금방들 꼬시는지 ;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 인생을 효율적으로 살게 됩니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그래서 이 모양 이 꼴 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 혹시 아나요? 구리은 님을 사모하며 매일 눈물로 밤을 지새는 아리따운 아가씨가 있을지...
<HYECKJINKWON_> 이상 희망 전도사 진님의 말씀 이었습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 하지만 현실은 어떻죠?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 안생겨요 ^^
<cuwoom> 보안검색대 아가씨들 이쁘던데요;; 가끔씩 제 몸을 훌터주시는..
<HYECKJINKWON_> 뻐꾸기 날리는 순간 주먹이 날라올 듯
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그 정 도 회사라면
<HYECKJINKWON_> 외모만 보고 뽑을리 없음
<cuwoom> 외모만 안보면 학력?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 실력
<HYECKJINKWON_> 즉 보안은 무도 유단자
<HYECKJINKWON_> 물리적 사고 발생시 대처를 위한 최소의 채용 조건
<jincreator> 뽑는 사람(남자)이 자신의 이익을 위해 여자는 외모로 남자는 다른 기준으로 선발할지도 모르죠.
<cuwoom> 하긴.. 남자도 같이 있어요 ^^
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그럴 가능성이 농후하지만 WiFi따위는 개나 주라는 회사의 방침을 볼 때 좋은 결과를 얻긴 힘들 듯
<HYECKJINKWON_> 대부분의 회사는 사내연애는 좋게 생각지 않으니까
<imsu> 엄허 아쿠다 도망갔다 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 임쑤님
<imsu> 네?
<jincreator> 부장 이상만 사용하는 숨겨진 SSID가 있을지도...
<imsu> HYECKJINKWON_: 말씀하세요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 대략 언제까지 공부하실 수 있는 시간이 되십니까?
<cuwoom> 부장 이상한 인터넷이 되는 다른 층에서 일하는 ?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 비서를 말 하는 듯
<imsu> 저요? 토요일은 풀로 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 아뇨
<jincreator> 썬레이 대신 진짜 PC가 있을지도...
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그걸 말 하는게 아니라
<imsu> 아 기간이요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 일전에도 말 씀 드렸듯이 당장은 제가 시작하기가 어려워요 프로젝트 추진 중인게 있어서.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 예
<HYECKJINKWON_> 프로젝트라니까 좀 웃기네
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ
<cuwoom> 인터넷 되는 업무환경은 놋북을 하나씩 더 가지고 있더군요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 계획 중인게 있어서. (그게 그거군.)
<imsu> HYECKJINKWON_: 오 프로젝트 ㅎㅎ
<cuwoom> 저를 포함한 몇몇 팀만 그런 감옥같은곳에 들어가 있어요;; 고객정보를 볼수있다는 이유로 ㅠ
<imsu> 뭐 전 기간은 상관없이 할 수 있을 거 같네요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 연봉은 많이 받겠쬬 그럼;;
<jincreator1> 앗 그럼 거기서 같은 회사에 근무하는 마음에 드는 아가씨 개인정보를...
<cuwoom> 알아봤자 뭐해요... 가족관계가 나오는것도 아니고;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 임수: 그럼 다행입니다. 계획 진척 되는거 봐서 다시 스터디 신청 하겠습니다. 물론 그 전에 시작하신다고 해서 제가 서운해 하거나 그런거 없으니 너무 개의치 마십시오.
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ; 가족관계 까지야...
<HYECKJINKWON_> 연애에 왠...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cuwoom> 개인정보에 연애에 활용할수 있는게 있을까요?
<imsu> HYECKJINKWON_: 일단 저도 개인적 사정으로 준비할게 있는데
<HYECKJINKWON_> 예
<imsu> 틈나는데로 생각 해보면서 진행하려구요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 일단은 서로 여유가 생기면 시작 하기로 하죠 잘 됐네요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 개인정보라면 일단 나이를 알 수 있으니
<HYECKJINKWON_> 큰 도움이 되죠
<jincreator1> 음 이거 점점 글타래에서 범죄의 냄새가...
<cuwoom> 나이정도야 이미 회사사람들이면 대부분 다 알죠 ㅋ 그런거 안봐도 소문이 일단;;;; 단, 임자 없는 사람들
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그 연령대에 좋아하는 것들을 대략 적으로 알 수 있으니 호감을 살 수 있는 가능성이 그만큼 높아지는것 아니겠습니까? 물론 불확실성이 있어서 어려움이 있지만 정보를 아는것 정말 중요합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 소문 듣지마세요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 본인 입에서 있다, 없다 말 듣기 전까진 없는 겁니다.
<bundo> 꾸움 미안한데요
<bundo> 나 내일 서울 안올라 가유 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON_> 결혼 빼고요 ;;
<cuwoom> 헉!! 왜요
<bundo> cuwoom  쩝
<cuwoom> 저기서 임자 없다는 기준은 결혼 안한 사람.
<cuwoom> 어디 가세요!
<cuwoom> 치사해요~
<cuwoom> 그런게 어디있어요!
<HYECKJINKWON_> 고기 드시러 가는 듯
<cuwoom> bundo: 요즘 사무실 자주 비어 있겠네요?
<bundo> 암튼 쏘리 쏘리
<HYECKJINKWON_> 맛있는 고기
<bundo> 네 요즘 han9k   님도 안가고
<bundo> 죽 비워져 있습니더 쩝
<bundo> 가서 낮잠 자세요 내 옆책상 밑에 접이식 야전침대 있심 쩝
<bundo> 흐흐
<HYECKJINKWON_> 먼저 가서 자야겠다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> ^^
<cuwoom> 좋은데 못들어가잖아유
<imsu> HYECKJINKWON_: 안녕히 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator1> 안녕히주무세요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 사무실 가서 야전 침대 선점 하겠다는 건데요;;
<bundo> 그거 살살펴야지 팍피다가 손 다침 ... ㅠ,.@
<cuwoom> 군대 갔다오면 그런거 잘하죠 ㅋ
<bundo> 마져요  ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 헐
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 지휘부 셨음?
<bundo> 내일 아내가 바뻐서
<bundo> 엄니하고 병원 가야해유 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON_> 저런...
<bundo> 신경과 약타러 정기적으로 가는거죠
<cuwoom> 다음을 기약해야겠네요
<bundo> 2주에 한번
<bundo> 신경과 = 전혀 신경 안써주는 과
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 아 일어나야 하는데 일어나기가 싫네;;
<imsu> 큭큭
<cuwoom> HYECKJINKWON_: 크런치방 사용기 하나 올려주세요 ^^
<HYECKJINKWON_> 허...
<HYECKJINKWON_> 딱히 뭐 올릴게....
<cuwoom> 크런치방? 크런치뱅?
<HYECKJINKWON_> CrunchBang Linux입니다.
<jincreator1> 크런치뱅이죠. #!을 읽은 겁니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> #! <- 이거이 어떻게 뱅이란 뜻인지;;
<jincreator1> 전 그것보다 #가 왜 크런치인지 모르겠어요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> ............
<HYECKJINKWON_> 개발자에게 물어야지 뭐 답이 없네요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> e-mail로 문의라도 해봐주세요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 제가 문맹이라;;
<jincreator1> 미국에서 잘 사용하는 읽기 방식이 아닐까요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> ?!
<jincreator1> 우리나라에서 #을 우물정자라고 하는 것 같이 말이지요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 아무래도 포럼에 글 한번 올려야겠네.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 크런치 뱅포럼에요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 개발 새발 어떻게 써 갈기면 답이라도 주는 코쟁이가 있겠죠
<jincreator1> 위키 영문에는 often referred to simply as "#!" because "#" is pronounced "crunch", and "!" is pronounced "bang" in unix speak라고 되어 있네요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 한글로 써놔볼까?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 헐
<HYECKJINKWON_> 유닉스 어라니
<HYECKJINKWON_> 신기할세
<HYECKJINKWON_> 언제나 진님에게 신세지네요.
<jincreator1> 응? 그냥 위키에서 찾았을 뿐인데...
<HYECKJINKWON_> 역시 사람은 나이로 세상을 사는게 아닌것 같습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 언제나 젊으신 진님에게 배우니
<HYECKJINKWON_> 염치 없지만 앞으로도 잘 부탁 드립니다.
<jincreator1> 그렇게 저만 믿으시면 나중에 피보십니다^^
<HYECKJINKWON_> 사람을 사귀다 보면 피를 볼 때도 물을 볼 때도 있는 거라더군요. 뭐 개의치 않습니다.
<cuwoom> 저 먼저 잡니다. 일찍일어나야 착한 어른
<HYECKJINKWON_> 예
<jincreator1> 하하. 안녕히주무세요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 청춘사업도 순항 하시길 빌겠습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 안녕히 주무세요.
<cuwoom> 옹?! 구글 마크 십자가에 손잡이 같은거 마우스로 잡아 끌면 움직이네요 ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그거 제가 위에 썻는...
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅜㅜ
<jincreator1> 오늘이 쥘 베른 기념일이라 해저 십만리에 나오는 잠수함 조종석을 만든것 같습니다.
<jincreator1> 근데 이제보니 잠수함 이름이 노틸러스 아닌가요?
<cuwoom> 모르는 사람인뎅;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 썬, 오라클 프로들은 Vaio를 쓰는군요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 오오
<HYECKJINKWON_> 바이오의위엄
<HYECKJINKWON_> 몰라도 됩니다. ^^
<HYECKJINKWON_> 저도 모르건든요.
<jincreator1> 아 cuwoom님 그리고 한글 입력에 관해서 시냅스가 개발된 지 얼마 안되어서 그놈 두 관련해서 찾아보았었는데 초창기에 ibus로 중국어 입력이 안되는 문제가 일부 있었다는군요. 문제 제기한 사람의 해결책을 나비 용으로 바꾸어보았어요.
<jincreator1> 된다는 보장은 못하고요.
<jincreator1> .bashrc에
<jincreator1> export XMODIFIERS="@im=nabi" export XIM_PROGRAM=/usr/bin/nabi export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim export QT_IM_MODULE=ximnabi를 넣으면 0.01%의 확률로 되지 않을까 싶네요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그 확률의 근거는?!
<jincreator1> 사실 kde에서 나비 사용할때 쓰는건데...그냥 컴퓨터 켜놓고 주무시는 건가요?
<jincreator1> 확률의 근거는... 소수점 아래 셋째자리에서 올림!
<HYECKJINKWON_> 군요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 에서 알기 쉽게 풀이한 것이 되면 좋겠다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> .........
<cuwoom> 안되네요;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> ...
<HYECKJINKWON_> 주무시란 하늘의 계시
<jincreator1> -.-;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 하~알 렐루야
<cuwoom> 요딴 에러가 계속 나네요. (synapse:939): Gdk-WARNING **: /build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.22.0/gdk/x11/gdkdrawable-x11.c:952 drawable is not a pixmap or window
<cuwoom> 할렐루야 ~
<HYECKJINKWON_> 윈도우 쓰고있는데 나도모르게 Ctrl+Alt+-> 이거 누르고 있었네...
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 습관이란 무섭군요.
<jincreator1> 음...직접 시냅스 팀에 버그 리포팅을 해보시면 어떨까요?
<cuwoom> 그러기 전에 이제 정말 자야할 시간 ^^
<jincreator1> 전 윈도에서 그 단축키 누르면 인텔 그래픽이라 화면이 돌아갑니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> Do it your self <-- 회신
<HYECKJINKWON_> 마지막엔 ㄳ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 진님
<HYECKJINKWON_> 언제 주무시나요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 언제나 계시던데...
<HYECKJINKWON_> .외출 떄 말곤
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ;;
<jincreator1> 보통 늦어도 1시 반 전엔 자려고 합니다. 그리고 언제나 있지는 않아요^^
<HYECKJINKWON_> ^^
<HYECKJINKWON_> 제가 유령을 본 모양이군요.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 안계셔도 계신 것 같은 느낌
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어쨋건 중요한건 달밤에 체조를 해야 하니까 주무시죠 여러분
<HYECKJINKWON_> 이만 갑니다. 오늘 뵙겠습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 진님도 안녕히 주무세요.
<jincreator1> 안녕히주무세요.
<imsu> 가셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> imsu 요즘 학원 강의 매일하남 ?
<imsu> bundo: 네
<bundo> 하긴 우리애들도 매일 가긴 하는데 ...
<imsu> 방학이라서요 이제 개학하면 좀 달라질듯 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 날리 풀리니간 말여
<bundo> 녹북이 가끔  멈칫멈칫한다
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 날씨가  풀리니깐...
<bundo> 에휴 자야징
<imsu> 가셨네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오늘 희안하게 타이밍을 못 맞추네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator1> 밤이 깊어지면서 한분씩 가시네요.
<imsu> 백수만 남는듯 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator1> 저도 이만 자러갑니다. 모두 안녕히계세요.
<KingOcto> 저기 안녕하세요 ^^
<KingOcto> 일어나신분 없으신가요 ... ㅠㅠ
<KingOcto> 매우 급한데 ....
<KingOcto> 아무도 없으신가요 ..
<KingOcto> 말 적어 놓고 답변 이메일로 기다릴께요.
<KingOcto> 이번에 10.04 TLS를 설치한후
<KingOcto> 자동으로 업데이트를 하라더군요... 그래서 업데이트를 했습니다.
<KingOcto> 그 다음에 ATI 그래픽 드라이버 활성화가 있길래
<KingOcto> 활성화를 한뒤 재시작을 했죠,
<KingOcto> 근데 그 다음 부팅부터 화면이 아예 안나옵니다. 까맣게 ..
<KingOcto> 명령창도 없고
<KingOcto> 되는거라곤 멀티부팅 설정 밖에 없습니다.
<KingOcto> 좀 도와주세요 ...
<KingOcto> Tho3ov@gmail.com
<KingOcto> 이쪽으로 도움좀 ...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-08
<77CAAPI8X> ?
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 닉이 오늘 갑자기 이상한 숫자+문자로 바뀌네요..
<han9k> 아침부터 이상한 일이 두번씩 짝지어서 오다니 =_=
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<HYECKJINKWON_> 인사하시고 가시네 ㅡㅡ;;
<shriekout> LyukO, 비됴 트윗에 올려도 되나옹?
<bugbear5> bundo: 아직 사무실이라 전화는 그렇네요.
<bundo> 트윗 말이 좀 심하다고 봅니다
<bundo> 그래도 부리더 인데 ?
<bundo> 그리고 제가 좀 섭하다는 느낌이 듭니다
<bugbear5> 저는 더스트님과 분도님 두분 다 똑같이 존경합니다
<bugbear5> 그리고 저는 분도님께 섭합니다.
<bundo> 전에 일 이후 어떤 일이 있었는지에 대해 모르실것입니다
<bundo> 아무튼
<bugbear5> 1. 더스트님의 요구를 어떤 이유에서 격하시켰는지에 대하여 공개적인 설명 부탁드립니다
<bundo> 아무튼
<bundo> 둘다 벤하겠습니다
<bugbear5> 넵 그러십시오.
<bundo> 네
<bugbear5> 우분투 사용자 모임의 부리더도 그만 두겠습니다.
<bundo> 그건 당연한것입니다
<bundo> 제가 그동안 드린 것중하나이니까요
<bugbear5> 저에게 주신 것이었군요ㅋ
<bugbear5> 우분투에서 리더의 권한에 대하여 어떻게 생각하시나요?
<bugbear5> 리더는 특권층입니까?
<bugbear5> 거저 얻었으니 거저 주신다고 하셨던 분은 분도님이십니다
<bundo> 본인이 먼 훗날 본인에게 물러 보십시오
<bundo> 본인이 먼 훗날 본인에게 물어 보십시오
<bugbear5> 선문답이 아니라
<bugbear5> 제대로된 답변을 기대합니다.
<bundo> 최소한 배려와 존중은 필요합니다.
<bundo> 암튼 좀 지나치군요
<bugbear5> 부리더로서 이유도 모르는 일이 있는 것이 배려와 존중인가요?
<bundo> 다 말하고 살수는 없습니다. 그게 리더라고 봅니다
<bugbear5> 애초에 분도님은 더스트님과 동시에 권한을 놓으시기로 하셨습니다
<bugbear5> 그때는 말하지 않았지만
<bugbear5> 그 약속을 어긴 셈입니다.
<bugbear5> 밴해주십시오. 그것이 분도님의 뜻이라면.
<bundo> 전 나중 투표로 다시 로코팀과 IRC  오너가 된 것입니다.
<bundo> 네  잘지내시기 바랍니다.
<bugbear5> 투표.
<bugbear5> 오픈소스 포럼에서 김프 팀을 자처하시면서 foniz님의 대표권을 뺏으려 한 일과
<bundo> 포니즈가 김프 대표가 ?>
<bugbear5> 이번의 이 일은 예전에 제가 알던 분도님이 맞는지 의심마저 듭니다.
<bugbear5> 오픈소스에서 대표권을 가지는 커뮤니티는 따로 정해져있지 않습니다
<bundo> 포니즈가 한국 김프 대표인가?
<bugbear5> 그건 유저들이 결정할 문제이지요.
<bundo> 포니즈가 한국 김프 대표인가?
<bundo> 그리고 포니즈에 대해 아는감 ?
<bugbear5> 한국에서 김프 커뮤니티를 운영하는 입장에서라면
<bugbear5> 인정해주실건 해주셔야겠죠.
<bundo> 왜 더스트가 그리 포니즈 벤한지 아는가 ?
<bundo> 김프 최근 문제 아는가 ?
<bundo> 포니즈와 라이센스 장난질 ?
<bugbear5> -__- 설명은 없는건가요
<bundo> 김프가서 보시기 바람
<bugbear5> 시간이 없군요. 어쨌든 저는 제 나름대로 계속 활동하겠습니다.
<bundo> 난우분투에서 포니즈 벤을 풀어 주었고 2번인가 보았는데
<bugbear5> 우분투 사용자 모임과 인연이 여기까지라는 것이 아쉽습니다.
<bundo> 참들 쉽군
<bundo> 더스트도 나가고 들어오고도 쉽고 떠돌이님도 마찬가지군요
<bundo> 그러고  bugbear5 나중 감놔라 대추놓아라 할껀가
<bugbear5> 아뇨
<bugbear5> 우분투 한국 사용자 모임에는 계속 그랬듯
<bugbear5> 감놔라 대추놔라 할 생각 없습니다
<bugbear5> 이번이 제 의견 표출의 처음입니다
<bugbear5> 이해해주십시오.
<bundo> 내 스타일이 문제가 있는건 인정합니다
<bundo> 난 세력을 모으고 조직을 꾸미죠
<bundo> 단 내임기 까지임
<bundo> 우분투는 내임기 까지 내 스타일로 나도 하는거뿐입니다
<bundo> 누구는 자신의 스타일로 모임 활동 안하나요 ?
<bugbear5> 분도님이 독재를 하고 있다는 비판은 아닙니다
<bundo> 나도 우분투 활동 4년간하면서
<bundo> 더스트 부분이 제일 마음 아프고
<bugbear5> 다만 합리적인 설명은 없이 대뜸 비판에 대해 밴 처리해주시는 것은
<bugbear5> 정말 실망스럽습니다.
<bundo> 저는 성격이 구구절절 설명이 없습니다
<bundo> 그뿐입니다.
<bundo> 얼굴보면 좀 이야기 하게되는 스타일 입니다.
<bundo> 술좀 하면서...
<bundo> 얼굴 보고 이야기 해야 자세한 설명을 좀 합니다
<bundo> 그래서 전화를하는거고
<bundo> 그보단 만나서 이야기 하는게 더 의견 전달이 되더군요
<bundo> 문자는 참 비정하죠
<bugbear5> 인정합니다.
<bugbear5> 하지만 때로는 문자로 표현해야할 때도 있지요..
<bundo> 아직 더스트를 벤처리 안했습니다.
<bundo> 저녁 고민 해보겠습니다
<bundo> 어덯게 제가 하기를 바랍니까 ?
<bundo> 제가 전화 하려는이유가 그것인데
<bundo> 어떻게 제가 하기를 바랍니까 ?
<bundo> 본인이면어찌 하겠습니까 ?
<bundo> 역지 사지 해봐 주십시오!
<bundo> 그래도 더스트와의 제 관계 많이 아는 사람이니
<bundo> 본인이면 어찌 하겠습니까 ?
<bugbear5> 시간이 다 된 것 같습니다. 짧게 하자면..
<bugbear5> 저 같았으면 받아들였겠습니다.
<bugbear5> 과거의 선동은 잠시 잊어두고요
<bugbear5> 지금 한국 우분투 계는 그것이 더 중요한 일이라고 생각하니까요
<bugbear5> 저도 잠시 고민해보겠습니다
<bugbear5> 포럼 내 저에 대한 처우는 분도님께 맡기겠습니다
<suapapa> bundo, 수고하십니다 (__)
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=76826#p76826
<Seony> 원래 사람이 많을수록 그런 법... 부모자식간에도 싸우고 사는 세상, 남들 하나하나 다 일일히 맘에 들 수는 없으니 이럴수도 있고 저럴수고 있는 일...
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=76827#p76827
<bundo> 쩝 ~
<bundo> 오타 없징 Seony  헤헤
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 풉니다. 이거 맞나 헤헤
<bundo> 히히
<suapapa> 이게 다 서태지 때문
<suapapa> 무슨 거창하게 탈퇴 포스팅이고 막이래
<bundo> 마졓ㅎ
<bundo> 마져 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 걍 포럼 안오면 그만 임
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐, 중이 절이 싫다는데 그럼 중이 떠나야죠...
<mad_ak> 음? 잠깐 테마질 하고 오는 사이에 휑한 기운이 감돌고 있는 듯한 느낌이...
<bundo> 에휴 Seony 울아버지 해병대 잖수
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<mad_ak> 다, 다시 잠수타야 하나요?
<bundo> 그아들 은  승질 안부리고 살라고 노력 중입니다.
<Seony> 뭐 개인마다 다들 맘에 드는 게 있고 안드는 게 있을 수 있고, 수백명이 모인 커뮤니티에서 당연히 생기는 현상들이지만, 거 일일히 다 맞춰줄 수는 없거든요. 꼬우면 자기가 리더 해야죠.
<Seony> 평소 제 지론입니다. 꼬우면 내가 사장해야한다...
<bundo> 마져
<bundo> A 학점 이상만 꼭 받으세요
<bundo> D 학점 F 등 받아서 전 고생임
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 포럼 운영자 권한 진짜 놓아야 겠어요
<bundo> 아니 그외에 더욱 더 많죠
<bundo> 좋은일 하면서 맘 상하는 관계가 안타깝습니다.
<suapapa> 어허 또 왜 이러세요
<Seony> bundo: 추진하시는 것만 완료하시고 놓으세요. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Seony  끄떡 ~
<bundo> 그쪽에 주력해야죵
<Seony> 어차피 그거 완료하면 당연히 손 놓게 될테니... 바쁘잖아요.
<bundo> Seony 잡이면 짤랐습니다
<bundo> 커뮤니티라 제가 물러 서 줍니더 쩝
<Seony> 그거야 당연하죠. 돈 주는 사람이 왕인데요.
<Seony> 원래 남의 돈 벌어먹을려면 아부를 해도 시원찮죠.
<Seony> 아... 예전에 은행 다닐 때 상무님이 맨날 밥먹듯이 하는 소리였는데... ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그리거 반대 의견도  잘 살아야 건강하데요
<bundo> 커뮤니티요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 회사는 조직 뭉개짐 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데요, 사실 작금의 사태는 말하자면 일종의 "권력다툼"에서 생긴 일 아니었어요?
<suapapa> 권력다툼일리가요.
<Seony> 그러니까 서로 한 자리 해먹겠다고 싸운 건 아니지만, 그래도 내부 기득권을 가진 사람들끼리 싸운 거니까 그렇게 보여요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 결국은 자기말이 옳다고 시작한 일이니...
<bundo> 그게 참 아리까리 해요
<bundo> 서로 잘하려고 할때 ..
<bundo> 근데 아직은요 좀 우분투한국에도 서로 좀 더 잘 하려고 노룍하는 이들 많기 바랍니다.
<bundo> 너무 뼤드라고요
<Seony> 그냥 일반유저처럼, 질답 게시판 가서 질문 올리고 답변 올리는 사람들 사이에서는 이런 문제가 안생겨요.
<Seony> 항상 내부에서 이런 일 생기는 거죠.
<Seony> 내부에서 생긴다는 얘기는 결국 운영진, 다시 말해서 커뮤니티의 권력자들끼리 쌈 나는 거거든요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그때에요 Seony 옹은 성적표로 결정하세요
<bundo> Seony 만들었습니다 지메일로초대 보냄
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 인생은 성적순이 아니잖아요.
<bundo> Seony 옹이 나중에 우분투 분쟁을 성적순으로 해결을 .... ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<bundo> UbuntuKorea 만세
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나중 몇백억이상  짜리 권력 다툼 하자고요  Seony 옹
<bundo> 기대 할께유 ^^;
<Seony> 넵. 그때는 온라인에서 싸우고 마는 수준이 아니라... ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 한강서 ? 술마시며 ?
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<mad_ak> 연휴 이후라 택배가 밀리나...하드 급한데 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> ? 먼소리에요 mad_ak ?
<bundo> 아 야동 ㅎㅎ
<mad_ak> 하드를 주문했는데 어제 발송한 녀석이 아직도 사업소에서 움직일 생각을 안하네요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 참 내서버 말에요
<bundo> 일정공간을 공유해볼까요 아는이들끼리만
<bundo> 서로 올리고 다운받기
<mad_ak> 얏옹 공유의 현장이 될법한 분위기가....
<bundo> 제서버가 속도 굿이거든요
<bundo> 최고 11메가 초당
<Seony> 10,000rpm짜리 하드 하나 살려고 보니까 너무 비싸더라구요. ㅎㅎ 당분간 보류
<bundo> 보통이 5메가 이상입니다.
<bundo> 멤버 모아 볼까나 음
<bundo> Seony 맥서버는 책으로 내기 그런데 김프는 하자고 하는군요 쩝
<bundo> shriekout 김프책내자고 함
<Seony> 김프는 사실 여기저기서 좀 뜨고있긴 하잖아요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥서버 노하우는 나만 알고있어야지 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> Seony 옹 난 더스트 생각하면 그친구 카나다 갈때 내 머리에 떠도는 노래 생각나요
<Seony> 무슨 노래를 불렀길래요
<bundo> 이거임 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3a62t4-rVk
<Seony> 더스트님 같은 경우는 아마 한국 안들어올 확률이 높습니다. 제가 볼 때는 이미 외국생활이 몸에 더 편해졌어요...
<bundo> 음
<bundo> 오면 내 코분투 사무실 책상 주는데 쩝
<Seony> 일단 비자 문제 때문에 돌아오겠지만 다시 나갈 확률이 높구요, 호주 입국한 뒤로 1년이 넘도록 안오면 눌러살 생각하고 있다고 보시면 되요. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 현재 내 보기에 호주 1년 되가는 듯
<bundo> 일년전에 닉 속이고 온적있거든요
<bundo> 2010녀 이떄 쯤
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요.
<bundo> 그때 아이피가 부산이었어요
<Seony> 홈피 가서 영어권 친구들한테 쓴 글 보니까 엉터리던데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 난 솔찍히요
<bundo> 더스트 너무 대우 해준거 같습니다
<Seony> 엉터리라고 뭐라 하는 건 아니구요, 아무래도 학교를 안다니니까 writing은 어쩔 수 없죠...
<Seony> 무슨 대우요?
<bundo> 그친구보다 나이 많은 우분투 활동하려는 이들이 몸 사렸거근요
<bundo> 이유는 나떄문 인데
<Seony> 그만큼 많이 헌신했잖아요.
<bundo> 암튼 그친구 안건딘건  내가 같이 했던 이유 있습니다.
<bundo> 나랑 갈라지고 개다구 당한거죠
<bundo> 그래서 떠난거 알아요
<Seony> 원래 그간 많이 헌신해왔는데, 누가 나타나서 나이 많다고 그동안 자기가 쌓아올린 거 그냥 덥석하려는 것처럼 보여서 경계를 했었을 수도 있어요. 뭐 당연한 거구요...
<Seony> 그럴 때는 서로 적당히 대우해주면서 맞춰나가면 되는데, 뭐 각자 하기나름이죠...
<bundo> 써니옹 말대로 깊은 참여는 부딧치더라고요
<bundo> 결국 권력 싸움이죠
<Seony> 어쩔 수 없어요. 적당히 타협보는 수밖에요...
<bundo> 저으 마음도 " 함께하여 감사합니다" 인데
<Seony> 이래서 삼국지를 한 5번은 읽어봐야하는 건데. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ^^;
<Seony> 제가 이문열 평역 삼국지를 7번 읽었거든요.
<Seony> 그래서 좀 간사해요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 본인은 삼국지중 누구 같다고 보시나요 ?
<bundo> 전 요즘 참 우울한거가
<bundo> 통탁 같아요 나참
<bundo> 아주 기분 최악입니다
<Seony> 저는 제가 그렇다는 건 아니구요, 제 생활에서 문제가 생길 때 헤쳐나가는 스타일을 보면 조조 같아요.
<bundo> 굿
<Seony> 조조는, 자기를 죽일뻔한 장수였어도 항복하고 충성을 맹세하면 금방 잊고 아낌없이 투자하거든요. 그런 거랑, 불리하다 싶으면 그 누구보다도 빨리 철수하고...
<Seony> 저도 그런 게 좀 있어요. 아니다 싶으면 얼른 발 빼는거..
<shriekout> :)
<Seony> 근데 너무 빨리 빼서 손해본 적도 많았죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> shriekout ^^;
<Seony> 옛날에는 삼국지 얘기하면 밤을 새면서도 할 수 있었는데 이제는 다 까먹어서 잘 기억 안나네요.
<Seony> 나중에 한국 가면 전집 가져와야지
<bundo> shriekout  오픈소스 못오시면 대신 글하나 부탁해요 김프 상황/요구  등등
<bundo> 오면 더 좋코요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 사실 특별히 할말이 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 장가 보내 주세요 ?
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 크레이티브커스텀 사무국장 참 이뿜
<bundo> @,..@
<bundo> 기본이 된 여성분임
<bundo> 크크
<shriekout> 오!
<Seony> 마음씨가요? 아니면 외모가요? ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 검색해봐야지 =33
<Seony> 오... 인육검색이 되는 분인갑네요
<Seony> shriekout: 제가 며칠 전에 엘프 봤다고 했는데 사진 보셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 엘프!
<shriekout> 아뇨 못 봤어요!
<Seony> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/FriFeb42011210948.jpg
<Seony> 사람에 따라 취향이야 다르겠지만...
<Seony> 제 기준에서는 살아있는 엘프였어요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 오!
<shriekout> 어디 사는 엘프녀인가요!
<Seony> 네덜란드요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 헉...
<shriekout> 네덜란드 가면 만날 수 있나요?
<shriekout> http://www.websci.or.kr/events/2010/kswc/
<Seony> 그렇겠죠? ㅎㅎ 근데 아무래도 그나마 현실성 있는 김태희가 소 몰고 송혜교가 밭을 간다는 그곳으로....
<shriekout> 금방 찾아지네요... 이런건 좀 그렇지만... 강현숙 실장님 =33
<shriekout> bundo, 전 16일 네덜란드에 갈래요 =33
<shriekout> 잘 나온 사진을 왜 저렇게 만들었... =ㅅ=;;;
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<locofrank|linux> 혹시 adobe air가 wine으로 돌아가는건가요?
<jincreator> 응? 네이티브 아니었어요?
<Lyuso> 네이티브에요.
<locofrank|linux> 네 감사합니다.
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 대체 왜 투명 아이콘이 지원이 안될까요..
<shriekout> Lyuso, 비됴 트윗에 올려도 되나요?
<Lyuso> 어떤 비디오......말씀이신가요?
<shriekout> 4대강
<Lyuso> 아...... 미완성작인데..... 괞찮을까요?.......
<shriekout> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9VBHG4SU5k
<shriekout> 괜찮을 것 같은데...
<Lyuso> 네.. 그러면 될것같습니다.
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<jincreator> 이거 kdenlive로 만드신 건가요?
<bundo> 아 고창 가야징
<Lyuso> Kdenlive 는 아니구요......
<bundo> 친구가 부름 쩝'
<Lyuso> 케덴 라이브로 똑같이 가능합니다.
<Lyuso> 사용 프로그램은 Vegas 10.0 Production 입니다.
<jincreator> kdenlive 지난번에 일이 있어 사용하게 되었는데 시간이 지나면서 그림이 움직이거나 확대/축소하는 걸 어떻게 하는지 모르겠더라고요.
<shriekout> "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9VBHG4SU5k 4대강 관련 비디오 입니다. 아직 미완성작이라는데, 완성된 후가 기대됩니다. :)"
<shriekout> 일단 이렇게 올렸... 완성되면 필히 알려주세요! Lyuso
<Lyuso> 네.....
<shriekout> :)
<bundo> shriekout  "  뼤요 클릭 안됨
<Lyuso> jincreator, 움직이거나 확대 축소는 pan/crop 이라는 파라메터를
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9VBHG4SU5k
<Lyuso> 비디오 마다 적용해요.
<jincreator> 근데 그걸 사용하니 시간에 따라서 변하지 않고 똑같은 위치, 크기로만 있어서요^^
<Lyuso> .......
<Lyuso> 그 값을 시간에 따라 변하게 할 수 있어요.......;;;;
<jincreator> !!!
<shriekout> Lyuso, 처음에 나오는 He said에서 He는 누군가요?
<Lyuso> 독일에 환경 연구가인
<Lyuso> (옆에 사진에 보이시죠?) 헨리 이프라이제 박사입니다.
<bundo> 그거 보여야함
<bundo> 원래 변대가 말했다 하면 안됨
<bundo> 박사고 머고 보여우어야 하드라고요'
<Lyuso> 그런데 저 영상은 어떻게 아셧났요?......
<Lyuso> 분명 TL 에 딱 한번 올렸었는데......
<shriekout> 페북에 올라왔다옹
<Lyuso> 아. 페북......구글연동이죠......
<shriekout> 냥냥
<Lyuso> 자작곡을 써먹었으니 노래 저작권 문제로 짤릴일은 없.....
<shriekout> 냥냥
<jincreator> 류소님은 대학에서 미디어 관련 전공이신가요?
<Lyuso> 컴퓨터하드웨어공학전공입니다.
<Lyuso> 이제 2학년이에요!
<jincreator> 근데 Lyuso님은 kdenlive 사용할 때 소리 잘 나오나요?
<Lyuso> 잘 나왔습니다.
<Lyuso> 이상하게 케덴라이브가 64bit 에선 죽어서 32bit 에서 쓰는데, 잘됩니다.
<jincreator> 엇! 전 64bit 사용하는데 그래서인가...
<hanbin973> 파이어폭스 컴파일하는거 도와주실분
<jincreator> 4.0 컴파일하는 거에요?
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<shriekout> 프로필 사진 잘 나온 acooda 님이다~ (__)
<shriekout> jincreator, hanbin973 하이요~ :)
<acooda> 하악 꾸벅
<hanbin973> 매지님 ㅎ2 __
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hanbin973> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564275/
<shriekout> :)
<hanbin973> 이런에러가 뜨는데 해결해주실 수 잇으신분
<hanbin973> 뭐가 잘못됫는지 몰겟다능
<hanbin973> C 코드도 잘 몰라서 =.=
<acooda> 저거슨 고수만 한다는 컴파일!
<hanbin973> 엌
<hanbin973> 3.6 은 되는데
<hanbin973> 4.0 은 컴팔할때마다 저 에러
<hanbin973> =.=
<shriekout> 의존하는 라이브러리 의존 문제 같은데...
<shriekout> 라이브러리 버전이 낮아서 발생되는 문제가 아닐까 생각...
<hanbin973> 흠;;
<hanbin973> 소스 뿌려드릴테니 저 문제의 파일 좀 봐주세요 ㅋ
<shriekout> 봐도 모름 =ㅅ=;;;
<acooda> 우분투에서 컴파일을 하다니! 죄악임
<acooda> apt를 사랑하라
<acooda> -ㅅ-
<hanbin973> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564462/
<hanbin973> 이제 4.0 넘어가야하는뎈 ㅜㅜ
<Lyuso> 컴파일 질려요. ^^;;
<acooda> 씨 소스가 저렇게 생겼구나 @.@
<hanbin973> 어셈블러가 뭐라고 씨부리는데 =.=
<jincreator> 4.0 nightly가 launchpad에 없나요?
<shriekout> 저 소스 코드가 아니라...
<shriekout> 라이브러리 버전...
<jincreator> 아 Lyuso님 Pan and Zoom 감사합니다. 이걸 왜 못보았는지...
<hanbin973> 라이브러리 버젼이 낮아서 생긴다구요 =.=?
<hanbin973> nightly 소스 추가하고
<shriekout> 냐아~
<hanbin973> build-dep 햇는데
<hanbin973> .=
<shriekout> build-dep가 꼭 만능이지만은 안다옹
<shriekout> 현재 4.0을 지원하는 라이브러리는 11.04에서 제공하는데...
<hanbin973> 11.04 ..
<hanbin973> ㄷ;;
<hanbin973> 맞는뎁쇼
<shriekout> 10.10에서는 라이브리 버전이 낮을 수 있...
<shriekout> 11.04...
<hanbin973> 음 ;;
<hanbin973> 흠;;
<shriekout> 10.10이라 모름... =33
<hanbin973> 나중에 해볼까 .=
<jincreator> 근데 파폭 4 정식 출시가 언제죠?
<shriekout> gcc 옵션은 살펴봤나옹?
<hanbin973> gcc 옵션요?
<hanbin973> gcc -o host_pathsub.o -c  -Wall -W -Wno-unused -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -W -fno-strict-aliasing -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -fprofile-use -fprofile-correction -Wcoverage-mismatch -freorder-blocks-and-partition -O2 -DXP_UNIX -O2  -DUNICODE -D_UNICODE  -I/home/hanbin973/firefox/source/firefox-pgo-beta/mozilla-central/config -I. -I../dist/include -I../dist/include/nsprpub  -I/home/hanbin973/firefox/source/firefox-pgo-beta/mozilla-central/
<hanbin973> ff-pgo/dist/include/nspr -I/home/hanbin973/firefox/source/firefox-pgo-beta/mozilla-central/ff-pgo/dist/include/nss      -I/home/hanbin973/firefox/source/firefox-pgo-beta/mozilla-central/ff-pgo/dist/include/nspr /home/hanbin973/firefox/source/firefox-pgo-beta/mozilla-central/config/pathsub.c
<hanbin973> ㄷ;;
<hanbin973> nss? nspr?
<jincreator> 그런데 파폭은 nightly build 바이너리로도 제공하는데 굳이 컴파일할 필요가 있나요?
<hanbin973> nss 라이브러리도 권장이상인데 =.=
<hanbin973> 왜냐면 PGO 쩝 =.= libjpeg-turbo 도 있고 해서
<shriekout> hanbin973, 저번부터 파폭 컴파일 때문에 고생하는것 같은데...
<hanbin973> 3.6 은 잘되요
<hanbin973> 4.0 이 안되서 그치 =.=
<shriekout> 그때부터 c 공부했으면... 지금쯤은 c 중급은 되었을 것 같은데...
<Lyuso> .....
<shriekout> 지금이라도 늦지 않았으니... c 공부해서 컴파일.. =33
<hanbin973> 시간이 없
<hanbin973> ㅋ
<shriekout> 그때도 시간 없다 했다옹
<shriekout> 1년전인가?
<hanbin973> nss 권장이 3.12.4 인뎁 =.= 이건 3.12.8 이얌
<hanbin973> 저 가야됨 ㅃ
<Lyuso> 1년전에도 그랬고......
<shriekout> 1년 동안 하루에 1시간씩만 투자했어도 =3
<Lyuso> 안녕히 주무.....
<Lyuso> 튀었다!
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 근데 c 조금 공부한다고 바로 컴파일 에러 메시지 파악이 가능한가요?
<Lyuso> 그건 절대 아닌데, 컴파일 메세지를 읽으려면 문법을 알아야 하니까요.
<jincreator> 결국 최소한의 요구사항 정도군요.
<Lyuso> 네.
<shriekout> 똑같은 하드웨어를 가지고 있어도...
<Lyuso> 라이브러리 따라 또 달라요.
<shriekout> 컴파일을 진행할 소프트웨어 환경이 다르면...
<shriekout> 사실 파악이 불가능해요...
<Lyuso> 네.
<jincreator> 전 프로그래밍 처음 공부할 때 모든 컴파일 에러는 '니 ~~소스코드 파일 ~번째 줄 어디가 ~해서 잘못된 거임'인줄 알았거든요...
<louis_> 안녕하세요 ^^
<shriekout> 사실 대부분... 소스를 쓴 사람 잘 못이긴 한데..
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<louis_> 답변 가능하신분 계신가요 ...
<shriekout> louis_, 안녕하세요 :)
<louis_> 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<shriekout> 없을 것 같은데요 =33
<louis_> ;;;;
<louis_> 아 안되는데 ....
<louis_> 심각한 문제인뎈ㅋ...
<shriekout> :)
<louis_> 모든 시스템이 배속설정이 되어버렸는데
<louis_> 어떻게하죸...
<louis_> 유투브 30초 짜리 4초면 끝나버려요,..
<shriekout> 모든 시스템이라는게...
<shriekout> 컴퓨터 여러대가 그런건가요?
<louis_> 아뇨
<louis_> 그런건 아니구 ..
<louis_> 그냥 컴퓨터 자체가 .. 저리 ..
<jincreator> 어쩌다가 그렇게 되었나요?
<louis_> 모르겠어요 ..
<louis_> 갑자기 빨라졌고
<louis_> 소리도 안나오고 ..
<louis_> 아 그건 그렇고
<louis_> 사운드쪽 잘 아시는분 ....
<jincreator> 갑자기 그렇게 된 시기에 관리자 권한이 필요한 작업(업데이트, 패키지 설치...)을 한 적이 없다면 개인설정을 모두 삭제하는 건 어떨까요?
<louis_> 저 깐지 이틀도 안되서
<louis_> 개인설정이 뭔지 모르겠습니다 ..
<louis_> 업데이트 했구요 ..
<louis_> 백팔십 몇개 하라 그래서...
<louis_> 냅뒀더니 자동으로 ;;
<jincreator> 그리고 자동으로 소리가 안나오고 시스템이 빨라졌군요...
<louis_> 네
<louis_> 30초 짜리 동영상이 4초면 끝나는
<louis_> 이런 기묘한 현상1
<louis_> !!
<louis_> 아 한가지 더 추가하자면
<louis_> 재부팅 했더니
<louis_> 뭘 지우시겠습니까 하길래
<louis_> 지웠습니다.
<louis_> 그랬더니 테마가 사라졌구요 ..
<louis_> 그냥 오늘은 그것밖에 없어요 ,,
<jincreator> 뭘 지울 때 암호를 입력하는 창이 떴나요?
<louis_> 음..
<louis_> 아니요
<louis_> 진짜 슬프다 ..
<jm7004kim> 안녕하세요 ~   conky 로 음악 파일 재생하고 싶은데  소스를 어떻게 작성하는지 아시는분 계신가요?
<jincreator> conky는 음악 플레이어가 아닙니다. 플레이어 프로그램에서 정보를 받아 보여주는거죠.
<jm7004kim> 자체로는 재생이 안되나 보네요
<jincreator> 물론입니다.
<jm7004kim> 우분투 10.10 에서 그룹 메뉴 수정할려면 어떤파일 수정하면될까요? menu.lst 를 찾으니 없네요
<jincreator> 그건 우분투 구버전 이야기입니다.
<jm7004kim> 요즘은 어떻게 하나요?
<jincreator> /etc/grub.d 안의 파일을 수정 후 sudo update-grub명령으로 갱신해줘야 합니다.
<jm7004kim> 아하 좋은거 배웠습니다 감사 ^^* 바로 해보러 가야겠습니다~
<jincreator> 근데 menu.lst와 많이 바뀌어서 바로 해보기 좀 힘드실겁니다...
<jm7004kim> 좋은 강좌같은것 있으면 링크좀... 저는 검색해도 잘 없더라구요
<jincreator> grub2 관련한 '영문' 위키는 있습니다...
<jm7004kim> 영어 울렁증이 .. ㅠ.ㅠ
<jincreator> 사실은 /etc/grub.d/ 안의 파일들을 토대로 /boot/grub/grub.cfg파일을 생성하여 이 grub.cfg 파일을 읽어들입니다.
<jincreator> 정 급하시면 grub.cfg 편집만으로도 바로 효과를 볼 수 있지만 그 대신 커널 업데이트 하나만 있어도 바로 날라갑니다. 추천하는 방법도 아니고요.
<jm7004kim> 네
<jm7004kim> 리눅스의 그룹은 많이 어렵네요
<jincreator> 간단한 startup-manager와 같은 프로그램을 사용하셔도 됩니다.
<jm7004kim> 전 그냥 usb 에 그룹도스 설치해서 pe 부팅할때 사용하던 그 그룹도스를 생각했는데 아니네요
<jm7004kim> gfx 그래픽 모드도 사용해볼려 했는데..
<jincreator> 그게 원래는 grub사용해서 비슷했었는데 제작년인가부터 grub2를 사용하게 되어서 그렇습니다.
<jm7004kim> grub2 가 우분투 10.10  부터 인가요?
<jincreator> 아뇨 좀 되었습니다.
<jm7004kim> 그렇군요 배워야 할게 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<jm7004kim> 많은 가르침 주셔서 감사드려요
<jm7004kim> 전 이만...
<jincreator> 별거 없었는데요. 안녕히가세요.
<jm7004kim> 네`  ^^
<shriekout> http://www.exploringbinary.com/java-hangs-when-converting-2-2250738585072012e-308/
<shriekout> 이거 생각보다 심각한 모양이네요
<salt_> 아녕하세요
<salt_> 아얄씨가 아찌 이렇게도 들어와지넹
<salt_> ㅎㅎ
<salt_> 우분투를 설치하다가
<salt_> usb로 설치할라고 하다가
<salt_> 부팅이 안되요
<salt_> 넷북에서리
<salt_> 넷북은 윈7 깔려있는데...
<salt_> ??
<acooda> ;;
<acooda> 윈도우는 부팅되고 리눅스는 부팅 안되는건가요?
<salt_> 아예
<salt_> 지금 넷북에 윈7가 깔려있고요
<salt_> 이걸 싹 지워버리고.. 우분투 10.10 넷북용 깔라고요
<salt_> usb에 이미지 기록했는데..
<salt_> usb로 부팅이 안되요.... 부팅시 걍 화면위에 깜빡깜빡만..
<salt_> 역시 리눅의 세상은 잠이 없군요..
<salt_> ㅎㅎ
<salt_> ??
<salt_> usb로 부팅을 하면서 설치해야하는거 아닌가요?
<salt_> 포멧까지하면서...
<salt_> ??
<acooda> usb부팅이 안되는거군요?
<acooda> 라이브 씨디 usb로 만드는 법이 있었는데
<salt_> 어케해야지디어요?
<salt_> 유니버설 esb크리에이터? 이걸로 했눈데요
<acooda> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<acooda> 어라 윈도우에 만드는 방법 있었는데
<salt_> 아 윈도우 안쓸라고요
<MAD_AK_> unetbootin으로 하는게 편할겁니다
<acooda> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<salt_> 윈7 자꾸정품인증 물어보고.. 귀찮아서리
<acooda> 요거 받아서 만들어보세요
<acooda> MAD_AK_: 하이요
<salt_> 안냥하셔요?
<salt_> 걍 넷북에 윈7 지우고.. 우분투만 설치해서 쓸라고요
<acooda> MAD_AK_: 땅파니라 피곤해서 주무시나바요
<salt_> 시디가 없으니.. usb로 해야하눈데
<acooda> 분도님
<acooda> salt_: 위에 린크 가셔서 윈도우용 다운받으시고 스샷처럼 해보세요
<acooda> 만드는거 쉬어요
<acooda> 아마도 -_-a
<salt_> 얍
<salt_> 아코다님
<salt_> 저거로 했어요
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;;
<acooda> 근데 부팅이 안되나요?
<salt_> 근데 넷북에 usb꼿고 부팅하니.. 커서만 깜빡
<salt_> 예
<acooda> 그건 뜨나요? 인스톨 화면
<salt_> 그것도 안떠요
<salt_> post만 동작하다가 멈춤..깜빡
<salt_> 그러다 usb 빼면. 윈7로 곧바로 부팅
<acooda> 그럼 usb 부팅되는건지 확인은 해봤나요?
<acooda> 아..
<salt_> 이 방법으로요.. 이 usb로 윈7설치했었거든요
<salt_> 그래서 이 usb 다시 포멧하고 우분투
<salt_> 알려주신 저싸이트가서 저거 받아서 저걸로 크리에이트 했어요
<acooda> 왜안댈까 @.@
<salt_> 바이오스에서요...
<salt_> 레거시 usb 이런거 다 디스에이블 해놓았는데
<salt_> 이거 이네이블로 해놓고 해야하나요?
<acooda> 그럼 이너블해놓고 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<salt_> 예
<salt_> 가지마세요
<acooda> unetbootlin말고 다른 방법이 있긴한데
<salt_> 전 어려운것은 못해요... 지식이 없어놔서
<acooda> usb에 grub4dos설치해서 하는방법
<acooda> 삽질하면 다 됍니다.
<salt_> 아 삽질은 흐흐
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋ
<salt_> 한 십여년전쯤에.. 레드헷 이거 설치하려다가
<salt_> 사운드 잡는데 석달 걸렸어요
<salt_> 그뒤로 리눅은 한동안 사용안하다가..
<acooda> 그때는 모든게 다 미약했죠
<salt_> 이제좀 편리해졌다길래. 사용해볼라고 하눈데
<salt_> 지금도 어렵네요
<salt_> 헐
<acooda> 그때랑 비교하시면
<acooda> 지금은 심각하게 편해졌죠
<salt_> 역시 깜빡일뿐이네요. 헐
<salt_> 제 데탑에는 윈7이 깔려있고.. 이 안에 멀티부팅으로 설치했는데
<salt_> 이건 잘 동작되거든요
<acooda> 삽질을 줄이기 위해 usb부팅이 되는지부터 확인하시는게 좋으실듯
<salt_> 왜 네북은 안될까
<salt_> 헐
<acooda> 도스라도 설치해서 usb부팅이 되는지 확인해보세요
<salt_> 예
<acooda> 도스 설치는 금방이잖아요. usb boot이 되는지만 확인해보세요 :0
<salt_> 예.
<salt_> usb boot 프로그램도없어요
<salt_> 언능 좀 줘바바요
<acooda> 하악
<acooda> 나 강요 당하고 있어 ㅠ
<salt_> ㅎㅎ
<acooda> http://www.google.co.kr/search?rlz=1C1GPCK_enKR413KR413&aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=grub4dos+ubuntu#q=usb+dos+boot+image&hl=ko&newwindow=1&rlz=1C1GPCK_enKR413KR413&prmd=ivnsul&source=lnt&tbs=lr:lang_1ko&lr=lang_ko&sa=X&ei=bYRRTabzDIGycLnA6OAG&sqi=2&ved=0CCAQpwUoAQ&fp=32356cfa86edd139
<HYECKJINKWON> 예의 바르신 아쿠다님 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<salt_> 안냥하셔요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 인간에게 미각을 일깨워준 분이군요 안녕하세요 환영합니다.
<salt_> 저 링크가안열려요
<salt_> 아 마자요...
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 잘 열려요
<salt_> 헠
<HYECKJINKWON> OS 와 사용 브라우저를 말씀 해주세요.
<salt_> 저를 대나무속에 넣어서 1000도로 가열하면.. 녹거드요.. 이걸 가루로 빻아서 드시면
<salt_> 보약이 따로 없답니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 그냥 안먹을랍니다 ^^
<salt_> ㅎㅎ
<salt_> 저 링크는 안여려요
<salt_> 윈7
<HYECKJINKWON> 저도 윈 7인데요?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;
<HYECKJINKWON> 그런데 윈 7 사용하시는 분이 이런 누추한 곳엔 어인일로?
<salt_> 아 복사해서 붙여넣으니 되네요
<salt_> 우분투를 써볼라고요
<salt_> 넷북에 설치하다가.. 설치가 안되어서요
<HYECKJINKWON> 어예~!
<HYECKJINKWON> 넷북?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<salt_> 아코다님말슴대로 usb가 부팅이 되닌지부터 확인해볼라고요
<HYECKJINKWON> ODD 없나요?
<salt_> 후지쯔라이프북 p1620
<salt_> 없어요
<salt_> 책만한 것이라서
<salt_>  여기에 ㅓㄹ치
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니면
<salt_> 여기.. 혹시요.. 차대협 님도 들어오시나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 온라인에서 ㅅ실명 밝히실분은 얼마 안되는 걸로아는데요;
<salt_> 아.. 마자요
<salt_> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 닉네임이라도;;
<salt_> 여기 오늘 가입해서 들어왔는데요
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<salt_> 2011년 운영진보니까
<salt_> 이기현님이 계시던데요
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<salt_> 제가 기억하는 이름이 맞는지 모르지만...
<salt_> 지리산종주 같이갔떤 분이 아니신가 해서리
<salt_> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 흐
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅁ
<salt_> 아 암튼
<salt_> 부팅이되는지부터 학인들어갑니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 우분투 사용자 모임에서 보신 거라면 쪽지라도 드려 보시죠
<HYECKJINKWON> 예 다녀오세요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 데스크 탑이 있으신것 같은데 하드에 직접 설치도 고려 해 보세요.
<salt_> 하드에는 설치해서 조금 사용해봤어요
<HYECKJINKWON> 혹시 PXE 부트 지원 되면 네트워크 설치도 고려 해 보시고요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 아뇨 넷북 하드요
<salt_> pxeㄱ 먼지 몰라서리..
<salt_> 아.. 하드...
<salt_> 어케하는지 몰라서리.
<salt_> 하드는 ssd 32기가
<HYECKJINKWON> 일단 사용 기종이 PXE 부트 지원 하는지 확인 하시고 다음을 알아보시길 권합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 제 노트북은 요새로 치면 원시시대 노트북인데 PXE 지원을 해서 리눅스 배포판을 네트웤 인스톨러 설치한 기억이있네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 아마 요새 노트북이나 넷북이라도 지원 할 겁니다. 요긴 한 기능이라서
<salt_> 어케 해야하는지....
<HYECKJINKWON> USB 부팅도 지원하는데 PXE부팅을 지원 하지 않으면 좀 코미디네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 일단 PXE와 사용 기종 으로 검색을 해 보셔야 겠죠?
<HYECKJINKWON> 검색으로 나오지 않는다면 서비스 센터에 연락 하셔서 문의 해 보세요. PXE 부팅 지원 하는지
<HYECKJINKWON> 물론 서비스 센터가 열었을 시간에 연락 하셔야겠죠;;
<salt_> 부팅되는데요...
<salt_> usb 도스 부팅 이미지 써서 부팅 해보니
<salt_> 도스커서 깜빡이네요.. 부팅되서리
<salt_> 근데 우분투는 왜 부팅이 안되는걸가요?
<salt_> 도와주세요
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<salt_> ㅎㅎ
<salt_> 누가 나가셨어요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 아까 안내 해 주신 acooda님을 호출 해보세요.
<salt_> 아코다님?
<salt_> 친절하신 아코다님
<salt_> 어여 나와보세요
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 우분투 USB 부트, 설치 검색 해 보셨나요?
<salt_> 강요당하신다는 느낌을 받으신후에 안나오시는듯.. ㅎㅎ
<salt_> 아코다님이 주신 링크 가서
<salt_> 거기서 우분투넷리믹스 10.10 받아놓았고
<salt_> 유니버설usb인스톨러 1.8.~ 받아서 이걸로
<salt_> 이미지 기록했는데
<salt_> 이 usb를 넷북에 꼽고 부팅하면
<salt_> 까만화면에 상단에 커서만 깜빡 거리고 멈춤
<HYECKJINKWON> 바이오스는 체크 해 보셨고요?
<HYECKJINKWON> Bios
<salt_> 바이오스에서 usb레거시 이거 이네이블로 설정해놓았음요
<salt_> 일단.. usb도스부팅은 되니
<salt_> 뭐가 이미지 기록할때 잘못한것일수도
<salt_> 두번 같은방법으로기록했는데 안디네요
<salt_> 다시한번해볼테니..
<salt_> 하나하나 도와줘요
<HYECKJINKWON> 하나하나 도와 드릴 순 없습니다 한번 더 시도 해 보시고 안되시면 위에 제가 써놓은 방법을 시도 해 보시거나 SSD를 본인의 데스크탑 보드에 맞는 컨버터를 구하셔서 하드에 직접 설치를 시도 해 보십시오.
<salt_> 도와주세요
<salt_> 흐
<salt_> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download  <- 여기가서 우분투 최근버젼 다운로드
<HYECKJINKWON> 이건 가능성이 희박한 이야기인데 우분투에서 salt님이 사용하시는 기종을 지원 하는지도 확인 해 보시고요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 실례지만 채팅 규칙은 읽어 보셨나요?
<HYECKJINKWON>  http://jswlinux.com/rules.html <-- 읽어보시지 않으셨다면 한번 읽어 보시길 권합니다.
<salt_> 아 저거요
<salt_> 아까 들어오자마자 저 위에 뜬거 클릭햇더니
<salt_> 뭐라고 뭐라고 많이 나와있길래. 그냥 닫고 우선 급한것부터 물어보는중인데요
<salt_> 이따가 읽어보도록 하겠습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 일단 제가 아는 한도 내에선 최선의 방법이라 생각되는 것들을 말씀 드렸습니다. 이 이상으로 어찌 도와 드릴 순 없군요. 나가기 전 한 마디 써 드리고 싶은데 규칙은 가능한 빨리 읽으시는게 좋지 않을까 싶습니다. 안녕히 주무세요.
<salt_> 얍.. ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<salt_> 좋은꿈꾸시길
<salt_> 아코다님
<salt_> 죄송하지만... 좀 여줘봐도
<salt_> 유니버셜usb인스톨러에서 스텝1에 우분투버젼을 선택하는게 있는데요
<salt_> 그냥 전 노트북용을 받았으니
<salt_> 우분투 넷북 리미그1010으로 선택하면 되지요?
<salt_> 다시 이미지 기록중
<salt_> 막간을 이용해서 규칙을 읽어봐야지
<salt_> 서니님이 쓰신거네
<salt_> 다 읽어봤습니다
<salt_> 저도 채팅 용어에 익숙해졌나봅니다.
<salt_> 앞으로 표준언어로 사용하겠습니다
<salt_> 그리고 말 끊어지지 않도록 중간에 끼어들지 않겠습니다
<salt_> 이건 좀 느긋한 맘이 필요한부분인것같기도 합니다.
<salt_> 인터넷에서는 서로 자기 입장에서 말을 하려다보니
<salt_> 상대방이 말을 이어가는 도중에 다른말로 끼어들어서
<salt_> 대화를 단절시키고 의도하지않은 방향으로 대화가 이끌리게되고
<salt_> 그러므로해서 말을 하기가 싫어지기도 합니다
<salt_> 다 숙지 하였습니다!!
<salt_> 이제 다시 부팅을 시도합니다
<salt_> 앗.. 됩니다
<salt_> 우분투가 부팅되고있네요
<salt_> 아코다님?
<salt_> 설치중에요.. 드라이브 공간할당이 나왔어요
<salt_> sda
<salt_> sda1
<salt_> sda2
<salt_> 현대 파일시스템은 ntfs공ㅅ
<salt_> 고요
<salt_> sda1에만 우분투를 설치할려고하거든요
<salt_> sda1 파티션을 포멧할려고 하는데요
<salt_> fat32로 해야하나요.. ntfs로 해야할가요?
<salt_> 그리고 마운트위치를 물어보는데요... 윈도우가있고 도스가 있는데 어떤것을 선택해야 할가요?
<salt_> 그냥 디스크 전체사용으로 설정하고 설치중입니다
<MAD_AK_> 으허허 ㅠㅠ 내가 김정남이라니! 내가 김정남이라니!!! 이 무슨...ㅠㅠ
<salt_> 매드님 무슨말씀이신지요
<MAD_AK_> 저 일하는데 맨날 오는 영감(존칭써주기 싫을 정도로 싫습니다 ㅠㅠ)이 저더러 김정남 닮았다면서 죽일놈이라고 욕을 퍼붓네요 ㅠㅠ
<salt_> 헐
<MAD_AK_> 제정신이 아닌 사람이라 참고 있었는데 오늘 승질이 대폭발했습니다 ㅠㅠ
<MAD_AK_> 잘하면 짤릴지도 몰라요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<salt_> 반공이데올로기에 점철된 정신세계를 갖곡계신분이실듯..
<salt_> 여기계신분들은 다들 능력있으신분들이실터이니..
<salt_> 어디가셔도 좋은대우 받으실듯 합니다.
<salt_> 걱정없으실듯
<MAD_AK_> 제가 예외사항에 속하는 사람이라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 능력 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<salt_> ㅎㅎ 겸손
<salt_> 저랑 자주 마포에서 술마시는 분중에.. 코볼전문가가 몇분 계셔요
<MAD_AK_> 코, 코볼!!
<salt_> 그분은 한 일년여동안 일이 없어서 놀다가...
<salt_> 몇개월전에 강남 증권사 프로그램짜는일 맡아서 일하고있어요
<salt_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<salt_> 코볼도 이젠 한물간듯...
<MAD_AK_> 전 일단 졸업을 좀 하고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<MAD_AK_> 하도 놀다보니 졸업을 못하고 있답니다 ㅠㅠ
<salt_> 아.. 언능 졸업하셔서 좋은일자리 구하세요... ㅎㅎ
<MAD_AK_> 네..감사합니다 ^^
<salt_> 아니면 사업구상도 괜찮으실듯 한데요
<salt_> 중소기업 서버...
<salt_> 서버장비하고 설치.. 유지보수
<MAD_AK_> ㅎㅎ 이게 제 사업을 하자니 돈이 문제라
<salt_> 임대차 계약서가 있는 오프라인 사업장 하나 간소하게나마(동네 컴마트 수준)라도 있으시면
<salt_> 창업자금 신청하셔요
<salt_> 3천만원은 무난하게 나오는듯해요.. 연리 4.5%
<salt_> 돈이 문제가 아니라.. 영업을 어떻게 해야할지가 관건인듯해요
<salt_> 아직도 서버는 아무나 다루지 못하는 영역인지라...
<MAD_AK_> 그렇지요 ㅎㅎ 돈이 있어도 노하우가 없으면 망하니까요
<salt_> 비싸고 버거운 유닉이나... 마소같은거 쓰는것보다 가벼운 리눅으로 서버구축을 해주고
<salt_> 업무용 프로그램까지(erp) 구축해주면
<salt_> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> salt_, 차대협님 뵈실려면 한아얄씨로 가시면 됩니다. 여기는 안오세요.
<salt_> 아 서니님 안녕하세요?
<salt_> 아코다님 서니님 매드님 모두다 좋은 하루시작하세요
<salt_> 감사합니다...
<salt_> 휘릭~!
<MAD_AK_> 역시 X가 없으면 데탑으로 쓰기 곤란합니다 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-09
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요 환영합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요. 환영합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 즐거운 하루 되세요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 우홋
<HYECKJINKWON> 우호홋
<HYECKJINKWON> Laptop 에서도 웹아얄씨 되네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 좋아라
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요 환영합니다.
<bundo> 어흐 추워
<bundo> shriekout 매지님 회사 짤렸삼 ?
<bundo> 다음주 수요일 관련 메일좀 부탁해유 헤헤
<blueruin> 안녕하세요. 모두 즐거운 오후되세요 :)
<imsu> 안녕하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어흐
<imsu> 오늘은 조용 하군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 새 미드 보는중
<imsu> 뭔데유?
<bundo> 보드웍 엠파이어 ?
<bundo> Barrdwalk Empire
<bundo> Boardwalk Empire
<imsu> 벰파이어도 아니고 ㅋㅋㅋ 무슨 내용입니까?
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 영구 없다 스타일임
<imsu> 큭큭
<bundo> 마피아 이야기임
<imsu> 분도님 등장? ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아니 임수 나옴
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 선량한 시민입니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아니 백수
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 백수 아녀 임수지
<bundo> 자꾸 이름을 까먹나 = 영구 ?
<bundo> 영 구임수 인데
<imsu> 영구 임수 쩝;;
<bundo> 젊은 구임수
<imsu> 오메;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 노 구임수 여 ?
<imsu> 오잉
<imsu> 노구임 수여
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 노구임을 수여한다는 말인가요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 웃몸 일으키기 50개하고 멕박재봐
<imsu> 켁
<imsu> 배나와서 요즘은 안될텐데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 요거 미드 갠찮은데
<bundo> 금주령 시절임
<bundo> 1920년대
<imsu> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 다운받아야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo: 다운 받는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 시간이 좀 걸리네요 쩝;
<bundo> hbo.com 가면
<bundo> 결제하고 다운 받으면 됨
<imsu> 전 무료만 좋아해요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 큰아들 171 몸무게 64
<bundo> 작은 아들 156 몸무게 68
<bundo> OTL
<imsu> 흠 아직 멀었군요 제 몸무게 따라오려면 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헉
<bundo> 작은아들은 옆으로 크나봐요
<bundo> 쩝
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 무럭무럭 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아직 고등학생도 아닌데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://www.hbo.com/#/boardwalk-empire
<Inark> 안녕하세요~
<Inark> 다들 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<Inark> 다들 일하시는중이신듯.
<imsu> Inark: 노는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ㅎㅎ
<Inark> 네.ㅎㅎ
<Inark> 퇴근5분전에 살짝 와봣어요.^^
<Inark> 다들 그럼 즐거운 하루 보내세요
<Inark> 전 이만~
<Inark> 슝
<imsu> 뭐지 .. 허무 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony 대출이 쉬운게 아니더구만유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 상담해봤어?
<imsu> 학원이 이제 오픈한지 1개월 밖에 안되서
<Seony> 당연히 쉽지않지. "여신"이라는 단어를 생각해봐.
<imsu> 대출이 안된데요 담보 밖에는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 여신?
<Seony> 대출 = 여신업무, 저축 = 수신업무
<Seony> 줄 여, 믿을 신
<imsu> 그게 뭐에요?
<Seony> 믿음을 준다는 거거든.
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> 수신 업무는 뭡니까? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예탁. 믿음을 받는다는 얘기지
<imsu> 아~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 손수 때릴 타
<imsu> 수타면이 갑자기 생각나네요 ( 중얼중얼) ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이번에 미국애로 룸메 하나 받기로 했는데 걱정되네...
<imsu> 오잉?
<imsu> 아 ~
<imsu> 전 또 미국애로배우 룸메 인지 큭큭
<imsu> 이히히
<Seony> imsu: ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 미국애들이 워낙 또라이 같은 애들이 많아야 말이지... 영어 배워보겠답시고 덥석 받으면 안되거든...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 친구한테 얼핏 들었어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 조심해야돼. 밤에 여친 델꼬와서 밤에 집이 떠나가도록 소리질러가면서 있는 애들도 있고, 약 하는 애들도 있고 그래. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 약이면 마약이요?
<Seony> 근데 웃기는 게, 나가라고 내쫓았는데 안나가면 내보낼 방법이 딱히 없다는 거야 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 마약... 마약도 있고 다른 약도 있고...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 꼭 약이 마약만 얘기하는 건 아니니까 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아~ 그럼 또 뭐가 있나요?
<Seony> 그러니까, 마약은 아닌데 좀 이상한 약 먹는 애들... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 무좀이 너무 심각해졌는데...
<Seony> 제로보드는 해외에서도 나름 이름이 알려져있는 게시판이었네요...
<imsu> 전 이만 들어가보겠습니당 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 수고들 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<sangho> 안녕ㅎ
<sangho> 가버리셨네
<jin_> ㅇ
<jin> hi
<jin> 안녕하세요/
<jin> ?
<sangho> 안녕하세요
<jin> 혹시 토런트 사용할 줄 아세요?
<locofrank|linux> 토런트 클라이언트를 찾으시나요
<jin> 클라이언트는 비트토렌트 있어요
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 그럼 무슨 일로 그러시나요??
<jin> 사용하기가 어려워요
<jin> 윈도우즈에서는 그냥 클릭만 했는데, 한번 검색해 보겠습니다.
<suapapa> CUI는 rtorrent
<suapapa> GUI는 deluge 로 대동단결 입니다
<locofrank|linux> 클라이언트를 델루지로 바꿔서 사용해보세요
<locofrank|linux> 뮤토렌트와 대동소이합니다.
<locofrank|linux> 전 잠시 재부팅을..
<jin> 네. 검색해 보겠습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 검색이 아니라 그냥 우분투 소프트웨어센터에서 deluge로 검색하셔서 설치하시면 되요
<jin> 네.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jin> ³× ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<jincreator> 스퀴즈 출시되면서 manpages-ko가 데비안 패키지 목록에도 없어져버렸네요.
<jincreator> MOTU에 넣어달라고 요청하려 했더니만...이거 어쩐다?
<shriekout> 데비안에는 MOTU 없어요
<shriekout> motu는 우분투 패키징 관련이고...
<shriekout> 데비안은 다른 메인테너가 있어요.
<shriekout> 데비안과 우분투는 서로 다른 체계
<jincreator> 네 맞아요. 우분투 Universe에 넣으려고 했거든요.
<jincreator> 근데 MOTU에 신청하는 방법중에 데비안 저장소에 있는 패키지를 sync해달라는 게 있거든요.
<shriekout> 아... sync 해달라고 하려는데 없다?
<jincreator> 원래는 검색하면 나왔는데...
<jincreator> 데비안 한국 사용자 모임이 없어지면서 관리하는 사람이 없어서 그런 것 같아요.
<shriekout> 데비안 쪽은 창우님께 이야기 하면 되는데...
<shriekout> 현재 한국에는 데비안 메인테너를 하시는 분이 4분 계시는데...
<shriekout> 현재 활동하시는 분은 창우님 뿐인듯...
<shriekout> irc.ozinger.net 에 그놈채널에 대부분 계세요
<shriekout> 한 번 문의해 보세요
<shriekout> 지금은 안 계시네요
<jincreator> #gnome에 유니코드로 접속하면 되나요?
<shriekout> 넵
<jincreator> 한국 데비안 사용자 모임이 다시 생기기는 했는데 네이버 카페에 생긴 것도 좀 그렇고 회원수나 활동도 아직 거의 없네요...
<shriekout> 한국 데비안 사용자 모임은...
<shriekout> 아마 데뱐메인테너 분들 안 계실걸요?
<jincreator> 네...그렇겠죠.
<jincreator> 사실 코분투 패키지 저장소에 분도님이 조금 더 기여하신 버전이 들어있기는 한데 그냥 그걸로 요청할까 고민되기도 해요.
<dkssud> 안녕하셍ㅅ
<dkssud> 아무도 안계세요??
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-10
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jin_> ³×. ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<bundo> 개인 서버 파워 바꾸어 주었는데 음
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 하이
<bundo> 이젠  서버 재부팅 안하려나 음
<bundo> 하루 한두번 재부팅 하드라고요 쩝
<bundo> 파워 문제로 보고  교체 했는데 ㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 저는 저전력 저소음이 목표라... dc to dc 파워를 쓰고 있어요 ㅎ
<bundo> 저는 대충 남는 부품으로 서버 만듭니더 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 저도 늘 그랬는데.. 전기세가 너무 나오더라구요...
<locofrank|linux> 한두달 나가는 전기요금이면 차라리 저전력 하나 맞추는게 장기적으로 보면 더 싸서..
<bundo> 하긴
<locofrank|linux> 어차피 개인용도라 아톰만 되도 충분하더라구요 ㅋ
<bundo> 저도 저전력 고민 중입니다
<bundo> 특히 비아 같은거 ?
<bundo> via7
<locofrank|linux> 그거 요즘도 나오나요?
<bundo> 아톰에 밀려 안나오나요 ?
<locofrank|linux> 제일 현실적인건 그나마 아톰 같아요.. 아니면 amd neo나..
<locofrank|linux> http://blog.shahn.wo.tc/1447 <<< 제 서버입니다 ㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 서버라 하기도 민망하지만 될건 다 되네요 ㅋ
<bundo> 저도 전기료 한달 18만원 인지라 고민 해봐야 겠군요 ...
<locofrank|linux> 제가 그정도 나왔었는데.. 저걸로 바꾸고 데탑도 이왕이면 노트북으로 작업하는 걸로 해서
<Seony^Work> bundo, 저도 다 정리하고 데탑 1, 놋북 1, 서버 1만 남겼죠 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 10만원 가량 줄였어요
<locofrank|linux> 누진세가 너무 무섭더라구요
<bundo> 저희 5가족인데 주민등록상 4가족이라
<bundo> 아주 더합니다
<bundo> 냉장고 두개에 김치냉장고도 하나고
<bundo> 쩝
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 아끼고 아껴도 대략 10만원 선까지가 마지노선 같아뵈네요..
<bundo> 집에 컴이 5대에유 ....
<locofrank|linux> 컴터를 줄이는게 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 쩝
<locofrank|linux> 저도 데탑은 서버까지 4개에 노트북 2대인데
<locofrank|linux> 확실히 데탑 안쓰는게 덜 나오더라구요
<bundo> 흠
<locofrank|linux> 너무 감당이 안되서 한전에서 누전 점검도 받아보고
<locofrank|linux> 김치냉장고도 3개에서 2개로 줄여보고
<locofrank|linux> 아무튼 다 해봤는데
<bundo> 보드램 케이스 파워만 사면 될듯한데
<locofrank|linux> 결국 글픽카드 다 떼어내고 내장으로 가고.. ㅡ,.ㅡ
<locofrank|linux> 서버도 투알라틴에서 저걸로 바꾸고..
<locofrank|linux> 그랬더니 요즘은 딱 반절 나오네요
<locofrank|linux> 20만원 정도 나왔는데 ㅋ
<locofrank|linux> 근데 보드, 램, 케이스, 파워면.. 전부 다 아닌가요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bundo> 하드만 전에꺼 써야할판이에요
<bundo> 또 고장 나면 고려 해봐야 겠습니다.
<bundo> 아톰 저전력으로 ^^;
<locofrank|linux> 넹
<locofrank|linux> 그나저나 그놈 패널은 대체 언제쯤 투명 패널에 투명 아이콘을 완벽하게 지원할런지 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 겨울이라 전기료가 더 많이 나오더군요
<locofrank|linux> 여름이 더 나오시지 않으세요?
<locofrank|linux> 에어컨 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 저희 에어컨 잘 안서요
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 그러시구나
<bundo> 인천에 아파트 라 바람 좋습니다
<locofrank|linux> 저흰 에어컨을 좀 많이 틀다보니..
<bundo> 열대아 한 7일정도 ?
<locofrank|linux> 워.. 이번 여름 상당히 더웠는데 잘 버티셨나봐요
<locofrank|linux> 전 일단 출근하려면 잠을 좀 제때에 자야되니까 그 핑계로 항상 틀 수밖에 없었네요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 서버를 버처 만원짜리로 갈까 아님 아톰으로 갈까 고민 해봐야 겠습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 개인적으로는 돈에 여유만 있다면.. hp 마이크로 서버를 사고 싶네요.
<locofrank|linux> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=140203866&nv_pchs=WdpwuCI3Cag71qwwmIgMOwllWpk4AjQY
<locofrank|linux> 한번 구경해보세요
<locofrank|linux> nas 동호회나 2cpu에서도 언급되고 평도 좋더라구요
<locofrank|linux> 디잔이나 확장성에서는 저거 따라올게 없어뵈네요
<bundo> 사양에 비해 저렴 하네요
<locofrank|linux> 디자인도 이쁘고.. 일단 하드를 4개나 설치할 수 있는게 좋네요
<locofrank|linux> 저게 좀만 일찍 나왔더라면 저걸로 갔을텐데 ㅎ
<bundo> 아 코분투 사무실 포트 열려 있음 좋은데 쩝
<bundo> 고정 IP 인데 21 22 80 다 막혀있더라고요
<locofrank|linux> lg인가봐요
<bundo> 지금은 집입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 전 그놈의 포트때문에 바꾸지도 못하고 계속 kt만 쓰네요 ㅠ
<bundo> 어제 추적 60분에 엔트리 까졌다던데 흐 아쉽 못보아서 쩝
<bundo> 쩝 일반 화질로 봐야징 실버라이크 흐
<bundo> 실버라이트
<locofrank|linux> 흠..
<locofrank|linux> 문라이트 제대로 작동 안하죠?
<bundo> 급히 보려고 옆에 xp 에서 보는 중입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요
<bundo> 나노 기술(가짜)
<locofrank|linux> 제목만 봤는데
<bundo> 이부분 다룬거군요
<bundo> 그 검중을 엔트리가 했을꺼에요 아마도
<locofrank|linux> 그렇군요
<locofrank|linux> 저 분도님 뭐 하나만 여쭤볼께요
<bundo> 네
<locofrank|linux> 아이콘 테마가 여러가지가 있잖아요
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 대체 되는 아이콘이 있는 반면에 안되는게 있구요
<bundo> 그게 두가지 이유 입니다
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 대체가 안되는것을 제가 원하는 아이콘으로 그 녀석만 바꾸고 싶은데
<locofrank|linux> 그게 가능한건가요?
<bundo> 1. 예전 아이콘 디렉토리 구조인 경우
<bundo> 2. 아이콘이 조금 빡에 없는 경우
<bundo> 가능해요
<locofrank|linux> 2번인경우로 가정하고
<bundo> 요즘 아이콘 구조로 자신만의 아이콘 테마를 만드는거죠
<locofrank|linux> 예를 들어 현재 리브레 오피스 아이콘을
<bundo> 리브레는 따로 입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 넣어주고 싶다면
<bundo> 오픈오피스아이콘은 따로 작동됨
<bundo> 그놈 과 별개죠
<bundo> 암튼 자신만의 아이콘 테마를 만들수 있습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 이번에 그 유명한 페렌자 아이콘팩에서는 리브레 아이콘이 추가되서 제대로 나오던데
<bundo> 디렉 터리 구조 와 각 아이콘 확인 하면서 자신이 만들어 주는거죠
<bundo> 테마 이름도 바꾸고 ^^
<locofrank|linux> 그 부분이 궁금한게요. 아이콘 테마 만드는 튜토리얼을 읽어보긴 했는데
<bundo> 어 예로요
<locofrank|linux> 디렉토리는 지정하는 부분이 있는데
<bundo> 저는 제가 맘에 드는 아이콘만 모아서  만들어 쓰다가
<bundo> 2년전부터 대충 관리 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 각각의 아이콘에 대한 연결? 이런게 없는것 같은데
<locofrank|linux> 이걸 이해를 못하겠어요
<bundo> 그건 자신이 느껴야 합니다.
<locofrank|linux> 흠
<bundo> 아이콘 테마 각 디렉보면
<locofrank|linux> 네
<bundo> 아 이게 어디로 가는 구나 하고 느끼게 됩니다.
<locofrank|linux> 크기별로 그리고
<locofrank|linux> 용도별로 나뉘는게 대부분인데
<bundo> 이름 과 디렉 위치
<locofrank|linux> 그건 이해가 가는데 그 안에 들어 있는 아이콘들이
<locofrank|linux> 어떻게 현재 어플하고 매치가 되는건지를 모르겠어요
<locofrank|linux> 파일 이름으로 되는거가요?
<bundo> 이름
<bundo> 네
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 예를 들어 디렉토리만 정확하다면
<locofrank|linux> 리브레오피스 라이트.png 이 아이콘 파일을 넣어주기만 하면 된다는 건가요?
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1297319185.png
<bundo> 제 스샷에 위 두개 빨간 부분요
<locofrank|linux> 네
<bundo> 원래 10.10 기본 테마 아이콘은 아니죠
<locofrank|linux> 네엡
<bundo> 일부로 바꾼것입니다. 색깔 마추려고 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 x챗을 예를 들어 어떻게 하신건지 쭉 말씀해주실 수 있으세요?
<locofrank|linux> 그걸 토대로 연구 해볼께요
<bundo> 엑스쳇은 아이콘 테마와 다릅니다
<bundo> 소스 받아 아이콘 색 바꾸고 재 컴파일 ....
<locofrank|linux> 테마로 못바꾼다는 말씀이시죠?
<bundo> 네
<locofrank|linux> 네 그럼
<bundo> 피진은 아이콘만 바꾸면 되고요
<locofrank|linux> 그 옆에 놈으로 설명을 해주세요
<locofrank|linux> 피진으로
<bundo> 프로그램 창 죽이기는요
<locofrank|linux> 네
<bundo> 그 아이콘 테마 있는곳에서
<bundo> 그 같은 이름 아이콘 바꾸면 되고요
<bundo> 보통 아이콘 테마 바꾸면 되는데
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 없는 걸 넣어주는 경우는
<locofrank|linux> 정확한 파일 이름을 알아야 되는건가요?
<bundo> 직접 바꾸거나
<bundo> 그쵸
<bundo> 이름을 알아 가야죠
<locofrank|linux> 즉 예를 들어서 a라는 아이콘 테마에 리브레 오피스 아이콘이 있습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 그럼데 b 테마 에다가 그걸 넣어주고 싶어요
<bundo> 그럼 복사 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 디렉 같은 곳으로복사
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 a테마에 있는 걸 복사해서 그대로 넣으면 나와야 되는거건가요?
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 근데요
<locofrank|linux> 네
<bundo> 리브레는 모르겠는데 오픈오피스와 같다면요
<bundo> 오픈오피스 경우는
<locofrank|linux> 트레이에 있는 아이콘들도 그런 식으로 되구요?
<bundo> 아이콘 테마가 그놈 아이콘 테마와는 별도로 따로 존재 합니다.
<bundo> 패키지 형태로도 제공되는게 오픈오피스 아이콘 테마죠
<bundo> 트레이도 마찬 가지인데요
<bundo> 어떤 트레이는
<bundo> 자신이 지접 어플설치된 곳에 아이콘 바꾸거나
<bundo> 자신이 직접 어플설치된 곳에 아이콘 바꾸거나
<locofrank|linux> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/scalable%20-%20File%20Browser_003.jpeg 지금 이걸 보시면 이 테마에는 리브레 오피스 아이콘이 있거든요
<bundo> 엑스쳇처럼 새로 리빌드 해야 하는 경우 있습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 제가 말씀드리는건 그 오픈오피스 내부의 아이콘 테마가 아니라
<bundo> 아 문서 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 말그대로 외부에 보여지는 숏컷 이미지의 아이콘을 말씀드리는거에요
<bundo> 네 그럼 그놈 테마에서
<bundo> 정확한 위치로 복사해주면 됩니다.
<locofrank|linux> 네 일단 한번 해보겠습니다. 재밌게 보시고 나중에 또 여쭈어보겠습니다. 감사드려요
<bundo> 테마가요
<bundo> 우분투 테마가
<bundo> 9.10 부터 이름 위치가 바꾸어 졌습니다.
<bundo> 예전 테마 참고 하시기 보다
<bundo> 요즘 그놈 테마 참고가 딱입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 흠
<bundo>  /usr/share/icons/gnome???
<locofrank|linux> 그게 레퍼런스라는 말씀이시죠?
<bundo> 네 그리고 현재 우분투 기본 테마 하고
<bundo> 두개 보시면 이름 / 디렉 등 알게 될것입니다
<locofrank|linux> 넵.
<locofrank|linux> 최종 문제는 투명 패널에 투명 아이콘 지원인데 그게 될런지 모르겠네요
<locofrank|linux> 아무튼 살펴보겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<bundo> 파일 아이콘은요
<bundo>    /usr/share/icons/Humanity/mimes 참고 하십시요
<locofrank|linux> 넵
<bundo> 거기가 파일들 종류 따른 아이콘 들입니다.
<bundo> 그리고 테마라는거가요
<bundo> 아이콘이 없을때 순서대로 어떤 테마꺼 쓰는지 명시 되어 있습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 넵 그건 글을 읽어봤습니다.
<bundo> 저도 한때 제맘에 드느 아이콘 모으는거 해보았습니다.
<bundo> 분도 테마 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> ㅎㅎ 전 모으려고 그러는게 아니라.. 투명 패널에서 너무 눈에 거슬리게 하나가 투명 아이콘으로 안나와서요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 저 같으면요
<bundo> 트래이 가는거만
<bundo> 투명도 준 아이콘으로 대체 하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 근데 그게 어도비 에어 프로그램이에요.. 아이콘은 png로 투명 배경인데 그게 적용이 안되요
<locofrank|linux> 구글링해보니까
<locofrank|linux> 그놈 패널에서 원래 지원이 안되서 패치를 하던가
<locofrank|linux> 아이콘에 배경을 넣던가 하라는데
<locofrank|linux> 패널을 다시 컴파일 했습니다. 그랬더니
<locofrank|linux> 패널에 색이 있는 경우는 이제 제대로 투명이 되는데
<locofrank|linux> 패널 자체에 투명을 준 경우에는 투명 아이콘이 또 안먹혀서요
<bundo> 현재 그놈 패널 트레이 자체가 투명해지진 않지 않나요  ?
<locofrank|linux> 잠시만요 이게 말로 설명을 하니 더 힘드네요
<bundo> 컴피즈 이용 ?
<locofrank|linux> 아뇨
<locofrank|linux> 투명 배경을 패널에서 지정해주면
<locofrank|linux> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/scalable%20-%20File%20Browser_003.jpeg
<locofrank|linux> 동그라미 친 부분을 봐주세요
<locofrank|linux> 현재 패널이 투명하죠?
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 저 두개의 아이콘이 투명 배경을 가진 png 형식의 아이콘인데 하나는 어도비 에어 프로그램이고 하나는 와인으로 돌린겁니다.
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 저게 그놈 패널의 노티피케이션 에어리어 애플릿의 버그라서 컴파일을 다시 해주었습니다.
<bundo> 링크가 동일 해요 ㅎ
<locofrank|linux> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/Desk%201_004.jpeg
<locofrank|linux> 크억
<bundo> 저부분 혹시 나비 아이콘 배경 투명화 하기 로 안되시는지요 ?
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 패치를 하고 나면 패널이 투명이 아닌 경우에는 잘 나와요
<locofrank|linux> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/Desk%201_005.jpeg
<bundo> gtkrc 에 내용 추가
<locofrank|linux> 이렇게요
<locofrank|linux> 네 안되더라구요
<locofrank|linux> 저게 버그 리포팅이 몇 번 되었는데 우분투 공식포럼에도 방법이 안나와 있고..
<locofrank|linux> 모두 배경색이 있는 패널에서 해결법만 나와서요
<locofrank|linux> 머리가 아프네요 ㅎ
<bundo> ㅎ
<bundo> 전 요즘은 삽질 안합니다 ㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 전 다른 삽질을 할 능력이 전혀 안되서.. 이런 소소한걸로 ㅠㅠ
<locofrank|linux> 윈도우는 95부터 지금까지 무조건 고전테마만 고집하는데
<locofrank|linux> 우분투는 왠지 그러면 손해보는 느낌이 나서요 ㅠㅠ 멈출 수가 없네요
<locofrank|linux> 전 일단 일 좀 하고 오겠습니다.
<bundo> 아 저도 처음에 아이콘 & 테마 파일  등 바꾸는 거로 시작했습니다.
<bundo> 네
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hey> 안녕하세요
<imsu> bundo: 수운이 뭔일 있나유?
<bundo> imsu 모르겠는데유 ?
<DummyLogic> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 분도님!
<DummyLogic> bundo: 님!
<bundo> ^^;
<DummyLogic> 글 하나 올렸습니다. ㅜ.ㅜ
<bundo> 한번만 불러유 ㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 꼬박 4시간 작업분량입니다. ㅜ.ㅜ
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo: 전화가 계속 꺼져 있길래요 혹시 아시나 싶어서 여쭤 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 오류난 부분이 있는지 봐주세요.
<bundo> 다 안해도 되는 걸 하셨네 .. ㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 헐!
<DummyLogic> 제가 찾은 최선의 방법이었습니다.
<DummyLogic> ㅜ.ㅜ
<DummyLogic> 그럼 GDM 설치부터 잘못 된거에요?
<bundo> vnc-server 알까나요 ?
<bundo> vnc-server 안까나요 ?
<DummyLogic> 설치 해야지요
<DummyLogic> 그건 한줄 명령어로 됩니다.
<bundo> 암튼 저글로만은 서버관리 못하죠 ㅎ
<DummyLogic> sudo apt-get install vino
<bundo> ssh X11 포워딩해보세요 ㅎ
<DummyLogic> 그렇게 하면 간단하게 해결이 되는건가요? 저 작업이 필요 없이?
<Seony> 하드 두 개 달린 컴터를, 사용시간이나 사용량 자체가 별로 많지않다고 봤을 때 RAID 1로 쓰는 게 좋을까요? 아니면 그냥 쓸까요? ㅎㅎ
<thinice> a
<shriekout> b
<Seony> 왠지 c를 불러야할 것 같은 이 분위기는...
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<thinice> 안녕하세요 처음 들어와 봤어요. ^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<thinice> 다음에 다시 올게요 안녕히 계세요^^
<thinice> ;;
<imsu> Seony 방명록 만드는데 좋은 tutorial 없습니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 홈페이지 만들어 보려고요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<hey> 홈페이지 계정 좋은곳 있습니까?
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hey> 안녕하세요
<semosi> 오늘은 목요일이군요 내일이면 또 한주가 갑니다.(어휴~)
<hey> 저 인코더 뭐가 좋을까요?
<shriekout> jincreator, 님
<jincreator> 네
<shriekout> 어제 manpages-ko 패키지 말씀하셨잖아요
<jincreator> 네.
<shriekout> 그게 번역진행이 된게... 거의 몇년전이라...
<jincreator> 버전이 2005로 뜨더군요.
<shriekout> 10년 가까이 됐겠구나...
<shriekout> 6년정도 되네요
<shriekout> 많은 부분들이 반영이 안되어 있어요
<shriekout> 일단 스퀴즈에는 메인테너 분들이 불필요하다고 생각하고 빼신 것 같아요
<shriekout> 패키지 자체는 관리가 가능한데... manpages-ko 자체가 관리가 안되고 있어서...
<jincreator> hey님, 직접 인코딩 옵션을 설정하신다면 handbrake를 저장된 기기 설정을 사용한다면 arista transcoder를 추천합니다.
<hey> 감사합니다..
<jincreator> bundo님, 현재 코분투 저장소에 있는 manpages-ko는 2005년 2월 19일 이후로 수정된 부분이 있는 건가요?
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 우분투 보이게 했을 뿐이죠
<jincreator> 결국 최신 버전 manpage에 맞추려면 모든 번역 새로 다시해야하는군요.
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 맨페이지는 2005년이후 조금 추가된가가 번역된거가 2개뿐입니다
<bundo> 걍 대충 알아보면 다아는거니깐 술3병 마신 이한테 자꾸 물어 보지 마수ㅠ
<bundo> 쩝
<jincreator> 그놈 채널에서 10년 전 내용이라 틀린 거 투성이에 혼란만 준다는 이야기를 들어서요...
<bundo> 맨페이지 대충 참고지 목숨 걸지 마세요
<jincreator> 원래는 거들떠보지도 않았는데 패키지 자체가 아예 없어진다니까 신경 쓰이네요^^
<bundo> 명령어 옵션도 많이 바꾸어 졌음
<bundo> 코어 유틸은 안변하남 ?
<jincreator> 그런데 일본이나 프랑스는 이에 따라 맞추어서 업데이트를 해주잖아요.
<jincreator> 따라가지는 못할망정 이미 만들어진 번역마저 없어질 지경이라는 게 좀 부끄럽기도 해요.
<bundo> 한국 맨페이지 번역안한지 6년이빈다
<bundo> 한국 맨페이지 번역안한지 6년입니다
<jincreator> 번역안한지 7년되는 일은 막아야죠...
<bundo> 그나마 우분투 한국어 팀장 남형님이 2개 더 햇나
<bundo> 그래서 어찌 할까요 ?
<bundo> 머 물어 보는거에요 ?
<bundo> 나한테 묻지 말고
<bundo> 잘 알아보고 잘해보세요
<bundo> 나도 대충 알아서 하니까유
<bundo> 쩝
<jincreator> 아니 이번엔 딱히 여쭈어 볼 게 있었던 건 아니었는데 어쩌다 보니...
<bundo> 왜 나만 물고 난리인지 쩝 ..
<jincreator> 죄송합니다^^
<bundo> 흑흑
<bundo> 저 오늘 중요한 일좀 처리좀 헤헤
<bundo> <== 잘몰라요 , 성격 드러움, 후진인간임
<bundo> ^^;
<jincreator> 반어법의 모범적인 예시군요^^
<bundo> 히히 네
<bundo> IRC요  제마음 의사 전달이 안되요
<bundo> 15% 선이죠
<bundo> 제가 IRC 에서 답변하기 시작한건 사실이나
<bundo> 참 갑갑합니다.
<bundo> 쉽게 이야기하면
<bundo> 전 맨페이지 관심 없습니다.  언더스탠 ?
<jincreator> 네!
<bundo> 4년전 관심일뿐이에요
<jincreator> kldp의 2007년 글은 읽었습니다^^
<bundo> 코분투 제공은요 없는거 보다 낳기 떄문일분입니다.
<bundo> 낮기 ?
<bundo> 낫기 ?
<bundo> jincreator 영어로 보세요 하면 제가 좀 심하고
<bundo> 잘 살려 보십시요
<bundo> 내손 떠난건 이전 애인 15명뿐이 아닙니다
<jincreator> 아...내 잉여력은 대학 입학 전까지인데...
<bundo> 그럼 애인 잘 사귀어 보세요
<jincreator> 차라리 우분투 저장소에 있는 모든 프로그램 번역이 더 쉬울 것 같습니다^^
<bundo> 혼자 하기엔 힘들죠
<hey> 코분투에 기본으로 깔려있는 토렌트 프로그램이 뭐죠?
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다...
<bundo> 흐 서버 다시 살았네
<bundo> hey ? 그거 궁궁한가요 ?
<bundo> 10.04  델루지 ?
<bundo> 10.10 비트 토렌트
<hey> 네..코분투에 깔여있는게 맘에들어서 이름이 생각이 안나서요..
<bundo> http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001594588947
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 꾸벅
<bundo> 이거에 저의 댓글 보이시나요 ?
<bundo> acooda 임수가 찾더군 낫에
<acooda> 경찰서 갔다옴 ㅠ
<acooda> 컴터 다 털렸어요
<bundo> 쩝
<acooda> 제 전화기도 압수당함
<acooda> 유치장에 1박 보네고 옴
<acooda> 현재 졸 우울모드
<acooda> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<acooda> bundo: 린크에 댓글 안나와요
<bundo> 그 압수와 억압은 합당하남 ?
<acooda> 개길수가 없어요
<acooda> 환급문제라 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bundo> 걍 이거임 "인천교구 도화동천주교회 평협회장님 술과 참치회 잘 먹었습니다.
<bundo> 요즘 제가 보는 미드는 "BoardWalk Empire"입니다. 미국 1920년대 금주령 배경인 .."
<bundo> 동네 형이 회장 됨 ㅎㅎ
<hey> 편안한 밤되세요..~
<bundo> 마피아 동네 모임으로 알겠심 쩝
<acooda> 제 전화기까지 털어갔음 마음이 아픔 ㅠ
<acooda> 이제 패북질은 어덯게 해야되나 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 능력 모으면 연구원 만들어 100억쓰고
<bundo> 능력없는이들은 ... OTl
<bundo> 나도 모름
<imsu> acooda: 오메 고생했다 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> acooda: 그래서 계속 전화기가 꺼져있었군;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<acooda> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 쩝;;
<acooda> 서버문제는 모야?
<acooda> 내 서버 분양?
<imsu> 서버 내놔 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 오오오
<acooda> 어디다 짱박을건데?
<imsu> 학원 내가 설득했어 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대신 한가지 조건이 ;;
<acooda> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 서버는 텍스트 모드지?
<acooda> ㅇㅇ
<acooda> 모니터도 필요없어
<imsu> 버박이나 이런거로 윈도우 깔 수 있게
<imsu> 인터넷 되게 해달래 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 하..악
<imsu> 그거 데스크에서 쓰면서 하면 좋을거 같다고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대신 매일 켜준데 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 그럼 xwindow설치 해야돼?
<imsu> 아마도 쩝;;
<imsu> 데스크에서 사무 보면 xp 를 많이 쓰니까
<acooda> 베니스 씨퓨인데
<imsu> 버츄얼로 돌리게 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 안되나?
<acooda> 잘 돌아갈지 모르겠네
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 인터넷은 되지 그럼? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 인터넷 하려면 xwindow 있어야 하지 않아?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 웹 돌아다니려면 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 뭐 사용해도 상관없긴 한데 답답할껄 -_-;;
<imsu> w3m 을 쓰라고 할 수도 없고 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 흠
<imsu> 몰라 ㅋㅋ 난 서버 있으면 홈페이지 공부하려고 했던건데
<acooda> 계정은 지금도 줄수 있어
<imsu> 친구가 또 그걸 요구하네
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;;
<imsu> 그니깐 자기도 뭔가 이득이 있어야 하지 않겠냐는 거지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 갸는 서버 사용할 생각이 없었거든 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 뭐 가따 쓰는건 괜찬은데, 사양이 데탑용으로 사용하기엔 썩 좋지는 않아
<acooda> 메모리즘 추가해서 보네야되나;;
<imsu> 아 그런가? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 몰라 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 근데 학원에는 얼마나 오래 보관할 수 있는데?
<imsu> 1년 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 최소
<imsu> 계약이 1년이라
<imsu> 더 될수도 있고 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 거긴 모니터는 있고?
<imsu> 1년간 그냥 맘편히 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모니터? 뭐 알아서 하나 장만하겠지 머 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 모니터 필요없는데 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 하악;
<imsu> 놋북으로 연결해도 되잖아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안되나 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 우선 준비해볼게 컴터 새로 조립 해야될듯 -_-
<imsu> 안되면 말고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헙헙
<acooda> 아나 컴터 다 털렸는데 부품 남는게 있을지 모르겠네 ㅠ
<imsu> 나도 메모리는 몇개 있긴 한데
<imsu> 그게 맞는지 모르겠다
<imsu> 내일이나 모레 내가 가지고 있는거 메모리 확인해 볼게
<imsu> 두개 맞추면 1기가는 될거야 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 이번에 기브엔테이크에 이것저것 가져갈라고 했는데 ㅠ
<imsu> 512 2개 있어
<acooda> MAD_AK: 하이요
<imsu> 큭큭
<MAD_AK> 안녕하세요~
<acooda> 꾸벅
<MAD_AK> 드디어 하드를 받아서 백업을 완료했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<MAD_AK> 500기가바이트는 아직도 건재하게 되었습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 준이가 usb두개 사줬는데 이것까지 털렸어 ㅡㅡ;
<imsu> 헙헙
<imsu> 그럼 이제 우짜냐?
<imsu> 초기 투자 비용은 어째? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<acooda> 뭐;; 막말로 좆댔지
<imsu> 헐;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<acooda> 핸드폰 할부도 안끝났는데 이걸 안주네;
<bundo> 어이 젊은이들 오늘 술자리서 동내형 도움 얻으라고 하네요
<acooda> bundo: -_-?
<bundo> 고흥칠 = MBC 보도국장 = 프로닥션 사장
<bundo> 근데 난 임수와 아쿠다에게 노래 하나 보내고 내일은 또 술마셔야징
<bundo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE1OQAoSWAU
<acooda> 하악 클릭하고 말았어
<acooda> ㅡ_ㅡ
<imsu> 머야? ㅋㅋ 난 클릭 안했어 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 내맘을잘 모르는거 같아 걍 보내는가죠 헤헤
<bundo> 임수 는 그간  여친 없어서 이해
<bundo> ^^;
<acooda> (감상중)
<bundo> 으 서버 또 재부팅하네 파워 아닌듯
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 이만 들어가볼게요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요
<bundo> 어디 들어가는데 ?
<imsu> acooda: 페이스 북으로 메모리 사양 적어볼게 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo: 자야죠 내일 9시 수업;; ㅠ
<bundo> 쩝 6시 술마시고 수업 강요 못함
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<acooda> imsu: 쉬시게 꾸벅
<imsu> acooda: bye ㅎㅎ
<MAD_AK> 아악!! 이상한 노래 듣다가 손님한테 걸렸어요 ㅠㅠ
<MAD_AK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gubDHX5D5A 이놈아가 범인 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> acooda 저친구 빨리 뭍자니깐...
<MAD_AK> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 컴턴 다 털려도 삽자루는 아직 남아있음
<MAD_AK> 이거 진짜 묻힐 분위기...
<bundo> 참 삽 필요합면 안양에 우리 유저중에 삽공장하는 친구 있음 acooda  연락 바람
<bundo> 조선 삽이 좋다는군
<MAD_AK> 어, 엄마야....ㅠㅠ
<acooda> bundo: 페북에 주소 남겨주세요 꾸벅
<bundo> OK
<bundo>  그런거는 쪽지로 하자고
<MAD_AK> 헙...경기도 A시 이후의 주소도 있나요 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<acooda> http://www.google.co.kr/images?q=%EC%82%BD&hl=ko&newwindow=1&prmd=ivnsul&source=lnms&tbs=isch:1&ei=1xZUTevrO4uSuwOng_DeCA&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CCUQ_AUoAQ
<MAD_AK> 헙....
<bundo> http://bundo.biz/sap.png
<bundo> 오늘 서버 고친거 그대로냉
<bundo> 내일 해야징
<acooda> todo 아이콘으로 사용해야겠네요
<MAD_AK> 아아....서울은 언제 가야 하나..ㅠㅠ
<acooda> 서울은 왜요?
<MAD_AK> 하드 교체하러요
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;;
<MAD_AK> 270일만에 맛이 간 상태라 무상교체 대상이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 언능 교체받아야 겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<MAD_AK> 집에 가면 바로 안에 들은 프로야구 동영상 모음집 지우고 서울 가야겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Keegan> Hi
<Keegan> Anyone in here from Korea?
<Seony^Work> 오... 이름이 키겐이네... 예전에 Speach class에서 열라 예쁜 애 이름이 Keegan이었는데...
<acooda_> 제네들은 korean 찾으면 꼭 이메일 친구 하자고 하더라고요
<acooda_> email주면 비아그라 하악
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 그래요? 온라인 게임 계정 만들어달라는 소리 안하면 다행이죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<acooda_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda_> 언젠간 좀 건전한 친구들즘 오기를 바라는;
<acooda_> 한류열풍으로 우분투코리아에도 영향을 받는 그날을 기대하며 하악
<abc_> 안녕하세요
<abc_> hello
<abc_> irc
<abc_> exit
<abc_> shutdown
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-11
<blues> 코분투 10.10 다운로드 어디서 받아야 하죠?
<blues> 누구 없으세요?
<Guest82140> 누구
<Guest82140> 없으세요?
<Guest82140> 코분투 다운로드가 안되요.
<Guest82140> http://bundo.biz/cobuntu/cobuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso로 연결이 안돼요
<hanbin973> OMG
<hanbin973> 저건 완전 싸우자는 거네 =.=
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ 미친 상상 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 헐퀴 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 돋네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 어잌후 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 오글오글 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 북한 니네들이 짱 먹어라. =.= 해적소탕도 북한Way 네 =.=
<hanbin973> 이제 발리우드 영화도 퀄리티가 장난아니군
<SIMPLISM> 아... 저만 그런가요;;ㅋㅋ 포럼 홈페이지가 왤캐 느린 것 같은 느낌이 드는지...(기숙사 인터넷이 느린것인지도 모르겠네요;;)
<locofrank|linux> 흠. .전 별로 차이가 없게 느껴지네요
<hey> 안녕하세요..
<acooda_> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<hey> 맥오에스 애뮬 하기좋은 애뮬레이터 뭐가 좋을까요?
<acooda_> 맥오에스 사용안해봐서 저는 모르미
<hey> 아네 감사합니다.
<hey> 자꾸  물어서 죄송한데요 볼륨레이블 바꾸는방법없을까요?
<hey> 어서오세요
<imsu> acooda_: 자리에 있나? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> hey: 안녕하세용
<acooda_> ㅇㅇ
<acooda_> 피씨방 정리하는중
<imsu> 내가 가진게 삼성512 ddr pc2700 이야
<acooda_> hey: 윈도우에서 레이블 바꾸는방법말인가요?
<imsu> 네 컴터에 맞냐? ㅎㅎ
<acooda_> imsu: ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 그럼 이거 두개 끼우면 메모리는 안부족하겠다 ㅎㅎ
<acooda_> 이미 2기가맞췄는데 -_-;;
<acooda_> 더 들어갈 자리 없음;
<imsu> 헉 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hey> 아니요 리눅스에서 레이블 바꾸는방법 몰라서..
<acooda_> 그러고 보니 저는 리눅스에서 레이블 바꿔본적이 없네요 하악
<acooda_> 걍 그놈에서 디스크관리자같은데서 할 수 있지 않나요?
<hey> 아...
<acooda_> 시스템 관리 이런거 있을텐데; 전 kde를 사용해서 흑
<hey> 아감사합니다..
<SIMPLISM> hey, 디스크 레이블 말씀이세요? 아마도 gparted에서 가능할 것 같은데요;;ㅋ
<acooda_> [URL] http://acooda.com/down/20110211_185424.png
<acooda_> fdisk에 디스크 레이블 수정하는거 있네요
<acooda_> 해보지는 않았습니다 :)
<hey> 감사합니다.
<acooda_> 아 저거 아닌가 --;;
<hey> 어서오세요
<smallcao> 안녕하세용
<acooda_> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<hey> simplism:감사합니다 되네요 안되는것도 있지만..
<Seony> hey: macosx 에뮬할려면 vmware에 설치해보는 방법 밖엔 없을 거에요.
<Seony> 것두 쉬운 건 아니지만...
<hey> seony:감사합니다.
<hey> 어서오세요..
<Seony^Server> 제 맥서버입니다. 모니터링용이죠. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hey> 저 우분투64비트 버전에 32비트 어플들 깔리나요?
<jincreator> 어떻게 설치하실 건데요?
<hey> 우분투64깔고 간혹64비트 어플없으면 그냥32비트 어플깔려고요..
<hey> 아직 한번도 64비트는 안깔아봤거든요..
<jincreator> 패키지로 설치시 플랫폼이 다르면 아예 설치가 안될 겁니다.
<Seony> 안깔릴 것 같은데요
<hey> 아.
<jincreator> 그런데 우분투용 프로그램들은 거의 다 64bit가 있습니다.
<hey> 아감사합니다.
<jincreator> 64bit 지원 안하는 경우는 정말 찾기 힘들어요.
<hey> 아 64비트 깔아야겠네요...감사합니다.
<jincreator> 그리고 32bit 프로그램도 항상 그런 건 아니지만 32bit 라이브러리를 활용하면 돌아갑니다.
<hey> 그런건 아직 어떻게 하는지 몰라서 우분투 초보거든요..
<jincreator> 보통은 어떻게 할 지 몰라도 사용에 큰 지장은 없을거예요 아마...
<hey> 아..
<Seony> 공유기 재부팅합니다.
<Seony> 어라 재부팅 안하네 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 공유기 재부팅 메뉴가 있는건가요? 전 스위치 내렸다 올리는 줄 알았는데...
<Seony_iMac> 네 공유기들도 재부팅 메뉴가 따로 있어요. ㅎㅎ
<hey> 맥쓰고 싶네요...
<jincreator> Xserve도 사용하시는 건가요?
<Seony_iMac> 사서 쓰시면 되죠.
<hey> 인텔맥은 우분투 깔리죠?
<Seony_iMac> jincreator: 맥미니서버요.
<Seony_iMac> 네. 깔립니다.
<hey> 돈이 제가 놀거든요...몸이안좋아서..
<hey> 아좋네요..
<hey> 집에서도 몸좀 좋아지면 일하라구 하던데..돈생기면 맥사고 싶어요..지금은 돈없으니까 아범에서 애뮬해서 맥오에스 깔려고 생각중이예요..
<Seony_iMac> 에뮬해서 쓰는 거 말고, 크랙된 거 있는데 그걸로 해보세요. 삽질은 좀 많이 해야하지만...
<jincreator> 해킨토시 말씀하시는군요. 그건 성공하면 맥이 필요없기는 한데 선택받은 하드웨어만이 가능하지요.
<hey> 제보드가 저주받은보드라서 힘들더군요..p35a거든요..
<Seony_iMac> 음... 에뮬해서 쓰실려면 타이거 밖에 안될 것 같은데요...
<jincreator> 설범도 VMWare 되지 않나요?
<hey> 타이거는 버전숫자가 어떻게 되죠?
<jincreator> 10.4
<hey> 아..
<Seony> 아 뎅장 또 재부팅입니다. ㅎㅎ
<hey> 그것도 좋겠네요 지금은 눈범이10.6이죠?
<hey> 눈범이를 써보고싶어요...
<jincreator> 네. 참고로 눈범 중 최신버전은 10.6.6입니다.
<hey> 아..
<jincreator> 전 눈범이 돌아는 가는데요...
<jincreator> QE/CI가 안잡혀요 :-(
<hey> 그건뭐죠?
<jincreator> 그래픽 가속 기술 정도로 생각하시면 되요.
<hey> 아.
<jincreator> 윈도로 치자면 DirectX가 안돌아가는 거랄까요?
<Seony> 시간 되시는 분, http://jswlinux.com/ 페이지 한 번만 좀 봐주세요.
<jincreator> 잘 뜹니다.
<Seony> https://jswlinux.com/ 이것도 잘 보이나요?
<jincreator> 신뢰할 수 없는 연결이라는데...
<hey> 아 예전에도 그런것 있었는데 파워맥시절에..그것안되면 겜못하겠네요..
<Seony> https거든요.
<Seony> 인증서 때문에 그래요.
<jincreator> 인증서 받으니 잘 되네요.
<Seony> 그냥 연결하시면 되요. 저 바이러스 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 농담이었습니다^^
<Seony> 아... 드디어 짜증나는 공유기 세팅이 끝났군요...
<jincreator> 설마 맥 서버에 우분투로 접속하는 데 윈도 바이러스가 실행될 리가 있나요.
<hey> 실래할수 ㄷ없어서 막힌것 같은데요...
<hey> 그렇겟네요..
<Seony> 이제 삼바랑 afp별 공유폴더 세팅도 다 끝냈고...
<Seony> 아 그노무 레이드가 뭔지... 그거 때문에 재설치 했거든요.
<Seony> 이제 다시는 재설치하지 말아야지...
<hey> 저도 레이드 써봤는데 하드 많이 타는것 같아요 속도가 안올라가더군요 아범스카시 하드 두게를 묶었는데..
<Seony> 그렇군요. 저는 그냥 안정성 때문에요.
<Seony> 이래저래 데이터 날아가면 귀찮으니깐요...
<hey> 아 저는 0번으로 묵었어요..
<Seony> 네... 저는 미러링으로 했어요
<Seony> 맥미니서버가 500기가짜리 두개 붙어나오거든요.
<jincreator> 그러고보니 바이오 '노트북' 중에 SSD를 '0'으로 묶은 괴물이 있다지요 아마...
<Seony> 그냥 따로따로 쓰다가, 자료가 여기저기 막 짱박혀서요...
<hey> 솔직히 노트북에서 ssd쓰는 이유는 속도보다도 무개랑 부피문제인듯한데..
<hey> vm웨어가 상용이예요..?
<Seony> 상용인데, vmplayer는 무료입니다.
<Seony> 근데 vmplayer에서도 이미지 생성이 가능하니까, 결국은 무료라고 볼 수 있겠쬬
<jincreator> 상용이지만 이메일로 등록하면 1달은 공짜입니다.
<jincreator> 그리고 기간이 끝나면 또 1달 연장하면 됩니다.
<hey> vm서버는 공짜죠?
<Seony> 아닐껄요
<jincreator> 맞지 않나요?
<hey> 아 vm웨어 서버..
<Seony> 아 그래요? 저도 예전에 알아봤는데 그게 상업용은 아마 몇달간 평가기간 끝나면 라이센스 구매해야하는 거 같더라구요...
<Seony> 잘은 모르겠지만...
<hey> 아..
<jincreator> 서버는 공짜 맞을 겁니다. 다만 vSphere가 뭔가가 유로인 것 같군요.
<Seony> 개인용은 공짜 확실하구요..
<hey> 애뮬해서 눈범이 돌리려면 효환이 잘안되나요?아니면 속도가?
<jincreator> 속도도 속도지만 이 역시 그래픽 가속이 안됩니다.
<Seony> 어지간한 사양으로 돌려도 무거운 os를 에뮬로 쓰겠다는 것부터가 곤란하죠.
<Seony> QE/CI 가속이 안되면, 맥은 쓰나마나에요...
<jincreator> 그런데 p35a가 딱히 해킨에 문제가 되어 보이지는 않던데...
<hey> 아 저랑은 해당이 안되겠네요 게임은 액박으로만 해서..깔아봐야도 되겠네요 눈범이..보고싶다..
<jincreator> 보통 Xcode 사용하려고 VM 사용하죠.
<hey> 아그런가요?
<jincreator> 그래픽은 뭐 사용하시나요?
<Seony> 그리고 해킨을 쓰면 제일 스트레스 받는 게, 뭔가 이상이 생겼을 때 이게 대체 해킨이라서 생기는 문제인지 아니면 원래 잘못된 건지 상황파악이 안된다는 점...
<hey> 몇번해봤는데 실패하고 사람들이 제일 안되는 보드라구 하던데..
<hey> 6600
<hey> 지포서..
<hey> 저 교회가 봐야되서 잠수좀 탈게요 편안한밤되세요..
<jincreator> 걍범은 성공 사례가 인터넷에 있네요.
<jincreator> 안녕히가세요.
<jincreator> Seony 원래 VMWare Server가 유료였는데 무료로 바뀐 것 같습니다. http://kldp.org/node/64193
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 그럼 아마 제가 봤던 건, 기술지원을 돈 내고 쓰라는 것 같네요.
<hey> 프로그램을 다운받았는데 rpm으로 되어있네요 압축해제해봐도 인스톨 하는건 안보이고..
<hey> 확장자가 rpm
<jincreator> 무슨 프로그램인가요?
<hey> vm웨어 서버
<hey> 어서오세요..
<jincreator> alien으로 변환할 수는 있지만 완벽하지는 않습니다.
<hey> *.gz는 무슨파일이죠?
<jincreator> 압축파일입니다.
<jincreator> 혹시 .tar.gz아닌가요?
<hey> 맞아요
<jincreator> 그게 tar로 묶고 gzip으로 압축했다는 뜻입니다.
<jincreator> tar은 묶기만 하고 gzip은 압축만 합니다.
<jincreator> 대신 tar은 압축이 안되고 gzip은 여러 파일을 한번에 압축하거나 원본 파일 이름 저장이 안되죠.
<jincreator> 그래서 이 두가지 압축을 동시에 하는 tar.gz를 사용합니다.
<hey> 컴파일이라는걸 해야되나요?
<jincreator> 뭘 할때요?
<hey> 설치하려구 하는거든요..
<shriekout> hey, vmware rpm은 풀었나요?
<jincreator> vmware server 설치하신다는 뜻인 것 같은데 필요 없어 보입니다.
<hey> 네..
<shriekout> 푸니깐 tar.gz로 나오던가요?
<hey> 폴더 나오더군요...
<jincreator> 아마 tar.gz와 rpm 두가지인것 같은데 tar.gz로 받으세요. 패키지가 아닌 스크립트라 사용 가능합니다.
<jincreator> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<hey> tar.gz도 받았어요 마운트 되서 마운트 했어요..
<jincreator> 그냥 파일 오른쪽 버튼으로 누르면 여기에 압축 풀기가 있습니다.
<hey> 와우 감사합니다..
<hey> 저기로 가니까 우분투용이 있군요..
<jincreator> 우분투용이 어디있나요?
<hey> 잘못봤어요..ㅠㅠ;
<jincreator> 참고하세요. http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=67868
<hey> 감사합니다..
<imsu1> 오메~ irc 켜놓고 왔나 보군;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu1> acooda: 근데 그럼;; 이제 어떻게 되는거야?
<acooda> imsu1: ㅇㅇ?
<partrita> 안녕하세요:)
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<imsu1> acooda: 돈 다 날렸다며 쩝;;
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;;;
<partrita> 질문하나 해도 될까요:)?
<acooda> 먹고 살거 찾아바야지
<imsu1> cuwoom: 저번에 웹게임 뭐 소개했지? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu1> ㅠ.ㅠ;\
<imsu1> partrita: 넹 ㅋ
<acooda> 리니지 프리섭 돌릴ㄹ라고 하악
<partrita> 혹시, wubi로 다른 distro 설치가 가능할가요?
<partrita> 삽질만 계속하다가 포기하고 있는데요ㅠ
<imsu1> acooda: 엥? 프리섭? ㅋㅋ
<imsu1> 그거 돈 되는거야? ㅋㅋ
<acooda> wubi한번도 설치 안해봐서;;; 하악
<partrita> 파티션을 나누지 않고 설치하는 다른 방법없을까요 -ㅅ-;
<acooda> 항상 윈도우에선 vbox로만 해봐서 wubi는 시도는 안해봤었다는;
<partrita> 그렇군요;)
<partrita> 전 넷북에 설치하려고하는데
<partrita> 파티션을 나눠설치하면 나오는 grub가 별로더라구,
<partrita> 요.
<imsu1> acooda: 저번에 세미나에서 웹게임 된다고 했던거 같은데 뭐가 있지? ㅋㅋ
<acooda> wubi가 colinux기반으로 돌아가는건줄 알았는데 아니네;
<acooda> 난 웨 이렇게 알고 있었지 -_-;;
<acooda> imsu1: 한게임 플레쉬 게임
<imsu1> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<acooda> 웹게임은 모더라
<imsu1> 재밌나? ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 이름 까먹었다 -_-;;
<acooda> wubi가 윈도우 파티션에 설치만 할뿐 걍 네이티브로 돌리는거랑 같네
<acooda> 맞나요?
<acooda> imsu1: http://www.oss.kr/2501
<acooda> 갈거야?
<partrita> 맞아요:)
<imsu1> 머야 이건? ㅋㅋ
<partrita> 파티션은 나뉘지 않지만 부팅시 멀티로 고를수 있죠
<acooda> 역량 프라자에서 이번에 세미나 하는거
<imsu1> 하필 목요일이냐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<acooda> partrita: 그럼 우비 설치하면 파티션 설정 어렵지 않지 않나요
<partrita> 파티션 설정이 아니라 용량을 정하는 옵션이 전부에요
<acooda> ㅇㅇ
<partrita> 삭제도 쉽고 제일 장점은 우분투가 맛이 가도 윈도 부팅이 된다는점이죠 -ㅅ-;
<acooda> 하드이미지에 설치하는거 같네요
<shriekout> 단점은...
<acooda> 그럼 usb에다도 심을수 있겠다
<shriekout> 윈도우가 맛이 가면... 우분투도 맛이 간다는거죠 =3
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> shriekout: 안녕하세요 :0
<shriekout> acooda, 안녕하세요 :)
<acooda> 꾸벅
<shriekout> (__)
<shriekout> <- 인터넷 중독...
<acooda> 리눅스에서 리니지 돌리는거 시도해봐야 하는데;
<shriekout> 지금 자주 가는 사이트들 가서 F5만 누르고 있다는 ㅠㅠ
<acooda> 성공하신분 -_-
<acooda> 페북 f5신공?
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 페북에는 새글이 안 올라오네요 ㅋㅋ
<partrita> 참, 우분투에서 오페라 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<acooda> 페북에 막 떠들고 싶어도 혼자떠드는거 같에서 자재중 ㅋㅋ
<partrita> \오페라 메뉴바가 2줄로 나오는데 한줄로 합치는걸 모르겠어요.
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 저는 오페라 사용 안하는 하악
<acooda> 친구가 100명이상 등록되있으면 댓글놀이라도 할텐데 하악
<shriekout> 친구가 100명 이상되면... 폐인 될거예요...
<shriekout> 잠도 안 자고 하루종일 읽어도 다 못 읽는 경우가... ;;;
<hey> 좋은꿈 꾸세요...
<shriekout> 얏홍 꿈! =33
<acooda> 집에 가야되는데 귀찮네
<partrita> 아무래도 루분투를 설치할 방법이 없네요; 파티션말고는;
<acooda> 우비가 말을 잘 안듣나봐요
<partrita> 배포자가 수정해주지 않는한 방법이 없어보이네요.
<partrita> 코분투도 우비설치는 안되더라구요
<partrita> 리눅스 민트같은 경우에는 mint4win이라고 수정된 우비가 들어있거든요
<partrita> 리눅스 민트나 써야 겠습니다 -ㅅ-;
<acooda> 민트 구경도 못해본 쿨럭
<partrita> http://linuxmint.com/  우분투를 기반으로한 좀더 안정적이게 업데이트가 적은 배포판이죠:)
<acooda> 오홍
<acooda> kde기반으로 한 배포판인가봐요
<shriekout> 그놈 3의 세상으로 오세요 =33
<partrita> gnome,kde,debian,lxde버전이 있어요ㅎ
<partrita> 그놈 버전 써봤는데, 넷북에서도 원활하지만
<acooda> 아 이젠 다른 배포판 설치하는게 귀찮...흑
<partrita> 넷북에서 그놈은 사치인거죠:D
<acooda> 전 kde를 설치를...
<partrita> 뭐 상당히 완성도가 높아서 괜찮으실 거에요ㅎ
<acooda> imsu1: http://www.oss.kr/oss_news/2517
<acooda> 노트북 탓인지 항상 kubunt사용했는데 이번엔 좀 매끄럽지 않네요
<acooda> 민트로 갈아타볼까 +_+
<shriekout> 하악~
<shriekout> 저... 저거 참석 못할 것 같은데... =ㅅ=;;;
<acooda> 저번달에 임수 저기가서 자기 발언권 안줬다고 징징댐
<shriekout> imsu, 김프 이야기 해주세요!
<shriekout> 제가 발언권 위임할께요!
<acooda> 저기 분위기 살벌함 -_-
<shriekout> 어떤 분위기길래... ;;;
<acooda> 우리 소세미나 분위긴줄 알고 덜컥들어갔는데 너무 엄숙한 분위기땜에 잘못갔는지 알았음
<acooda> 한참을 밖에서 뻘쭘하게 있다가 끝날때쯤 들어갔었죠 -_-;;
<acooda> 주서들을껀 많은데 별로 가고 싶지는 않은 ㅠ
<acooda> 에엥
<acooda> 내가 잘못된건가 다들 나갔다 온건가;;
<shriekout> 다 나갔다 왔... ;;;
<shriekout> * partrita님 끝내셨습니다.(*.net *.split)
<shriekout> * imsu님 끝내셨습니다.(*.net *.split)
<shriekout> * acooda님 끝내셨습니다.(*.net *.split)
<shriekout> * ChanServ님 끝내셨습니다.(*.net *.split)
<shriekout> * Kanitz님 끝내셨습니다.(*.net *.split)
<shriekout> * wet님 끝내셨습니다.(*.net *.split)
<shriekout> * ubuntulog2님 끝내셨습니다.(*.net *.split)
<shriekout> <shriekout> 헛... 혼자 떠들고 있었... ;;;
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<acooda> 쿨럭;;;
<acooda> kde에니메이션 처리가 너무 부자연 스럽네요
<acooda> 모 잘못 만졌나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<shriekout> 그놈 3로 오세요 =33
<acooda> 조만간 그렇게 될지도 모르겠네요;;
<acooda> 사용하는 프로그램이 죄다 gtk기반이라 ;
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/09/hp-pre-3-first-hands-on/
<hey> 저 다시 왔어요...그런데 램이 4기가 인데 스왑파티션 잡아줘야되나요?
<acooda> 스왑 안잡고 설치하시는 분들 많아요
<hey> 아감사합니다.
<acooda> 아마도 -_-a
<isabelle> hi guys! new here
<Seony^Work> Hi
<isabelle> asl?
<isabelle> hello?
<isabelle> hi
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-12
<jeanch> hi everyone
<hey_> 안녕하세요
<sangho> 안녕하세요
<hey_> 코분투 원본 있는 사이트 아세요?
<hey_> 그러니까 최초로 올라오는싸이트..
<sangho> 코분투 iso 파일을 다운로드 하고 싶으시다는 말씀이신가요?
<hey_> 우분투 코리아유저모임에 올라오는건아는데..
<hey_> 여기저기 유져들이 올리는건 믿음이 안가서..
<sangho> 코분투 자체가 유저들이 커스터마이징 하신것 입니다.
<hey_> 그럼 코분투도 여러가지 버젼이 있겠네요.?
<sangho> 아뇨 하나입니다.
<SIMPLISM> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13809
<SIMPLISM> 코분투는 포럼에서 링크로 배포되고 있습니다. 시작이라고 하면 아마 포럼이겠지요;;ㅋㅋ
<hey_> 아..
<hey_> 해킹당할까봐 무서워서...최초로 올라오는곳 알고싶었어요..
<SIMPLISM> 해당 쓰레드를 읽어보시면 우분투와 코분투가 어떻게 다른지 아실 수 있을껍니다.
<SIMPLISM> 제가 기억하기로는 포럼에서 최초로 배포되기 시작합니다.
<SIMPLISM> \
<hey_> 감사합니다.
<hey_> 코분투는 한국에서 만든거죠?
<sangho> 그냥 우분투를 설치하신 다음 몇가지 작업을 해주시면
<sangho> 코분투가 됩니다...
<sangho> 마찬가지로 코분투를 설치하시고 몇 가지 작업을 하시면 우분투가 되구요...
<SIMPLISM> 네;;ㅋㅋ 포럼의 코분투 개발팀에서요~;ㅋㅋ 코분투 설치하신 뒤에 바탕화면에 있는 PDF를 읽어보시면 제작하신 분들 아실 수 있습니다.
<hey_> 한번읽어봤는데....
<hey_> 예감사합니다.
<choco-fi> 데이터 베이스 리플리케이션에 관한 질문이 있습니다
<choco-fi> 마스터와 슬레이브간에 리플리케이션이 끊어진지 오랜시간이 되었다는 가정에서
<choco-fi> 단순히 슬레이브에서 마스트 로그 포지션을 지정해서 스타트 슬레이브를 했다면
<choco-fi> 그간 차이나는 데이터들은 어떻게 되는건가요?
<bundo> choco-fi  질문이 아니라 그냥 먼가 아는척 해보려는거죠 ?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<choco-fi> 아뇨 그런게 아닙니다
<bundo> 내 보기엔 질문 그런거 같은데 ?
<bundo> 차이나면 싱크하세요 라고 내가 답한다면요 ?
<bundo> 답이 되는지요 ?
<choco-fi> 아..그럼 리플리케이션으로는 안된다는 말씀이시죠?
<bundo> 보통 해답이 잣힌이 해보는데 있죠
<bundo> 보편성 아니라면 자신이해봐야죠
<bundo> 보편적인 질문은 아니라고 봅니다
<choco-fi> 아~ 그렇군요
<bundo> 전에 혹시 수리눅스 좋타고 말하신 분인가요 ?
<bundo> 제가 그에대한 비판한 대화 한분 ?
<choco-fi> ? 아뇨 그런적은 없는것 같네요 ^^;;
<bundo> 암튼 오늘 만두속에 당근 많이 넣으니깐
<bundo> 애들이 덜 먹더군요 ? 이유아시는 지요 ?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<hey> 우리나라에서 리눅스중에 우분투를 제일많이 사용하죠?
<bundo> 어 우리나라는요
<bundo> 기업 서버 =- 센토스 , 레뎃 프비
<bundo> 개인 데탑 = 우분ㄴ투
<bundo> 개인서버는 = 머 아직 다양한데
<bundo> 개인서버를 좀 이기려고 제 힘의 50/1 투자 중입니다.
<bundo> 클라우딩에서 는 한국 곧 변화 올듯합니다.
<bundo> 오픈스택이 우분투 기반이고
<bundo> 대기업 다 뛰어 들더군요 레뎃 돈주기 싫은가 봐요
<bundo> 제가 아는 정보는 이정도 입니다
<hey> 네.
<hey> 페도라도 공짜인가요?"
<hey> 페도라맞나모르겠네요..
<choco-fi> 감사합니다 분도님 근데 일단 실험을 해보지는 못하겠네요 ^^;; 제 목숨이 날아갈지도 모릅니다. ㅋㅋ
<choco-fi> 페도라는 공짜 맞죠
<bundo> 네 프리입니다
<choco-fi> 근데 그렇게 말씀하시면 가끔 거부감을 가지시는 분들이 ㅋㅋ
<choco-fi> 프리가 맞죠
<hey> 상품성이 없다는것은 아니니...계발자시면 이해를...
<hey> 참 리눅스에서 하드 베난것 알아보는 프로그램없을까요?
<hey> 베드셋터..
<hey> 색터
<bundo> 아 치매 그게 좀 많은데
<bundo> fsck -c 옵션 주어도 되고요
<bundo> 단 하드 언마운트후나 리커버리모드에서
<choco-fi> badblocks
<bundo> 포럼 답변처럼 디스크 도구 에서 안되나요 ?
<hey> 감사합니다.
<bundo> mke2fs -j -c /dev/sd?? 로도 가능하군요
<bundo> 요즘 기억이 잘안나요 원래 치매 심하지만 ㅎㅎ
<hey> 저도 치매가...솔직히 아파서 기억력이 나빠요..
<hey> 한글 단어가 생각이 안나고...
<hey> 고양이가 컴을 못하게 책상위에 올라와서...ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 술은 거실서 마시고 담배는 컴방에서 피고 있어 저의 채팅 글이 릴레이입니다 (IRC, Internet Relay Chat)
<bundo> 노래하나  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPiNPQi2roo
<hey> 분도님 권한이 없어서 안된다고 하는데...어떤방법없을까요?
<bundo> ?
<bundo> sudo 있어야 겠지요
<hey> 배드색터 검색하려구 하는데 권한이 없어서 못해주겠다구 하네요..
<bundo> 그리고 라이브 또는 하드 언마운투 상태에서 해야 좋을것입니다.
<hey> 어서오세요
<choco-fi> 노트북 사려는데 샌디브릿지 리콜이....어흑
<hey> 분도님 이제되네요 감사합니다.
<blueruin> Hello~
<blueruin> Good nit.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-13
<David> sup all
<David> any ladies in here?
<MKs> 흠
<jason> 안녕하세요?
<jason> helllow
<jason> is there anyboy here?
<acooda> ㅁㅇㄴ
<Seony> 덴장, 유닉스 클래스 가르치겠다는 교수가 나보다 더 모르니...
<acooda> imsu:
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^
<jincreator> 재부팅합니다.
<jincreator> 디스크 공간 0MB 남았다는 경고 문구가 떴었네요^^
<shriekout> ㅂㅌ acooda 님 =33
<acooda> 하악;
<shriekout> 하하악~
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다.
<acooda> hanirc주소 아시는분;
<acooda> hanirc.org는 안들어가지네요
<acooda> irc.hanirc.org구나 ㅡㅡ;
<ripple> acooda: irc.hanirc.org 잘 안되면 ddos.hanirc.org:8080 시도해보시구여
<acooda> ²Ù¹÷
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-06
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> razgon: 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 하이요..
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔.. 2틀동안 전기 배선 알바를 했더니 손가락이 퉁퉁 부었넹.. 아놔..
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 역시 콤맹은 먹고 살기 힘들군..
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 요~! 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 어제 밤 1시에도 주차장에 차들이 득실 득실.. 이런 말도 안되는 시츄에이션... 아놔..
<razgon> 아.. 메인보드 연결했는데 스파크파팍 일더니 그뒤로 연결 안되고 있어요..ㅠㅠㅠ
<razgon> 메인컴 날아가고 새로 보드와 시퓨사야 할듯합니다.
<razgon> 마눌님께서 10만원의 예산을 주신다고 합니다.
<razgon> 이건 완전히 대항해 시대 네요.
<yemharc> 용산으로 출항해서 보물을 건져오시길...
<Seony> 아... 아이폰 앱 계산기 하나 만들기 이렇게 어려워서야... 앱 하나 만들기 힘들겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 어떤점이 어려우신가요?
<Seony> 일단 기존의 언어랑 생김새가 너무 달라서 적응이 어렵구요, 다른 언어와는 달리 기초부터 차근차근 배우는 게 안되네요
<yemharc> 아, objc요?
<Seony> 네.
<yemharc> 그거 정 어려우시면 그냥 C로 하셔도 되요 (...)
<Seony> 스탠포드에서 만든 iOS5 계산기 만드는 매뉴얼이 있어서 그걸 보고 따라하는데, 설명부터가 이해가 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> objc는 C언어 개조판이 아니라 모듈 확장이어서 ANSI-C하고 100% 호환입니다.
<Seony> 아... 근데 학교 숙제가 아이폰용 앱을 만드는 거라서요...
<yemharc> 네 그러니까 그냥 C로 하셔도 돌아가요
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 음... 나중에 doc한테 물어봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 당장 저희 회사 게임도 안드로이드랑 교차개발 귀찮아서 C로 짜서 수정없이 양쪽서 돌립니다.
<yemharc> 물론 각 플랫폼 별로 추가로 붙는 부분은 있는데 프로그램 코어 부분은 아무 상관없어요
<Seony> 아... 근데 안드로이드는 자바 아니었어요?
<yemharc> 예를들면 안드로이드는 일단 껍데기는 자바로 씌워줘야 하니까 JNI라는걸로 네이티브를 돌리죠
<Seony> 그나저나 오늘 날씨 무쟈게 덥네요...
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 그런식으로 추가로 붙는건 있어도 코어 부분은 상관없어요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 근데 보통 xcode에서 프로그래밍할 때, UILabel이라던가 하는 것들에 대한 코드는 오브젝트C로 생성되잖아요. 그런 부분은 어떻게 해요?
<yemharc> 음, 이거 간단히 설명하자면요
<yemharc> #include랑 #import를 같이 써도 문제 없어요
<yemharc> 이해 되시나요?
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> #import는 중복처리를 알아서 해준다는 점...
<yemharc> 섞어서 써도 문제는 없는데
<yemharc> 다만 주의점은 C언어 코드로 짰는데 objc코드가 섞이면 일단 관리가 어렵고
<yemharc> 예상못한 문제가 발생할수도 있죠
<yemharc> 근데 그건 메모리 레벨의 문제가 대부분이고
<yemharc> NSLog = printf 인데 둘 중에 뭘 써도 문제없음
<yemharc> 같은 느낌이려나요
<Seony> 일단 무슨 말씀인지는 대략 이해가 가네요.
<yemharc> 사실 별다른건 없고 objc의 클래스같은 oop개념을 사용 안하면 그냥 c언어가 됩니다.
<yemharc> 완전히 별개의 언어가 아니라 objc를 c의 확장모듈이라 생각하세요
<yemharc> 아니면 라이브러리
<yemharc> 라이브러리 로딩한다고 해서 c언어가 별개의 언어가 되는건 아닌거죠
<Seony> 학교에서는 자바를 배웠고 회사에서는 PHP를 하니까 둘다 대충은 아는데, 오브젝트C 문법이 너무 생소해서... 무슨 외계어 보는 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 아무리 봐도 펄이 외계어 같지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그건 정규식 때문에 그렇게 보이는 거잖아요
<DarkCircle> 음 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 요즘 학교에서 파이썬 하는데 재밌네요.
<Seony> 생각보단 쉽지않았지만...
<DarkCircle> C언어코드랑 Objective-C 코드 섞어써도 상관 없어요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 네 그러니까 대부분의 문제는 [관리 어려움]이랑 메모리 관련 문제인거죠
<DarkCircle> 메모리 관련하곤 상관 없구요
<DarkCircle> 관리가 어려운건 맞음.
<yemharc> 두 언어 모두 익숙하다고 하면 문제야 없지만요. 대부분은 햇갈리죠
<DarkCircle> 나중에 이 코드가 대체 뭔 의도로 수퍼셋이랑 서브셋이랑 섞었는지
<DarkCircle> 특히나 레거시 이식문제가 걸린다 치면 골때리는 경우가 있는건 맞아요
<yemharc> 메모리 관련은 별게 아니라, 클래스랑 구조체랑 잡다하게 연결한다거나 동적바인딩 걸어놓고 처리를 이상하게 한다거나...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 나중에 release만 제대로 해주면 문제 될건 없어요
<yemharc> 저런식으로 해 놓고 깔끔하게 잘 돌아간다면 만든 인간은 싸이코 아니면 미치광이 둘 중 하나겠죠 (..)
<DarkCircle> 릴리즈를 어느 타이밍에 할건지를 결정을 잘 해야 하는게 문제죠
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 짜든 메모리 관리 잘 못하는건 경험+실력 부족.
<yemharc> 경험이 있다고 해도 저런 설계를 남발하는거 자체가 문제라고 봐요 (...)
<Seony> 날씨가 더우니 놋북이 난로같네요... 키보드 연결해야해야할듯...
<DarkCircle> 어차피 메모리 관리 제대로 하려면 코드가 섞일수밖에 없어요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 섞이는게 문제가 아니라, 그걸 체계적으로 정리를 하느냐죠
<DarkCircle> Obj-C 는 C/C++ 수퍼셋이니까 어떻게 짜든 할당 잘하고 릴리즈 잘하면 =3
<yemharc> 여튼 원래 주제로 돌아가서, Seony 그래서 그냥 통짜 C로 짜도 문제 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 정리 못하는건 설계단부터 이미 망
<DarkCircle> 울나라가 열라 웃긴게
<DarkCircle> 기획설게 열라 무시하고 그냥 바로 코딩들어가는데
<Seony> yemharc: 넵. 감사합니다. 나중에 교수님한테 물어봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 나중에 요구사항 바뀌면 다 엎고 다시시작해야 할 상황까지 가게 된다는거 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 요구하는넘들도 웃긴건
<DarkCircle> 줏대가 없어! =3
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 더 멋진게 있어요
<DarkCircle> 뭔가요 *ㅂ*
<yemharc> 최근에 게임 개발 끝내고 나간 분이 있어요
<DarkCircle> 오호 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> !!
<yemharc> 그리고 그걸 이어서 다른 팀 개발자가 마저 버그수정같은걸 들어가는데
<DarkCircle> 그분 스타일은 어떻던가요-ㅠ-?
<yemharc> 1. 일단 문서없음
<DarkCircle> 문서야 ...
<DarkCircle> 주석.
<DarkCircle> (..)
<DarkCircle> 근데 주석도 없으면 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 아, 그 나간분은 대단한 분이에요
<yemharc> 자기 코드를 7년 전부터 버전별로 관리해서 백업하고
<yemharc> 그 중에 어느정도 체계 잡힌건 자체적으로 모듈/lib으로 만들어서 재사용하고
<yemharc> 주석은 사소한것까지 꼬박꼬박 달려있어요
<DarkCircle> 대박이네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 헤더파일 까보면 주석이 코드보다 배는 더 많은 경우도 있죠
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 그런 고품질 코드를 받은 개발자는
<yemharc> "맘에 안드네. C++로 갈아엎어야지."
<yemharc> 야!!!!!!!!!!
<DarkCircle> -0-
<yemharc> 갈아엎는건 좋은데
<yemharc> 적어도 주석이라도 읽어가면서 하라고. 코드에다 대고 직접 "이렇게 하면 되려나" 하지 말고 ;ㅁ;
<DarkCircle> 몇년동안 쌓아놓은걸 ... ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 회사입장에서 위험한 인물유형이 이런건데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 있는걸 잘 몰라서 비슷한 함수야 만들어쓸 수도 있는데
<DarkCircle> 그걸 통째로 갈아엎는다고 그냥 쓰면되는걸 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<yemharc> 좀 많이 위험해요
<DarkCircle> 진짜 회사 실적깎아먹을 ... 좀벌레 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 그런건 미리미리 가지치기 해서 다른 부서로 전출 보내든가 짤라버려야돼요
<DarkCircle> 안그러면 그 얼마전에 당하신거 ...
<DarkCircle> 마감하루전에 "큰일났습니다 ㅡ.ㅡ"
<DarkCircle> 이런일 터짐.
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 닭~~~! 닭~~~! 닭써클옹~!
<Seony> 더워서 공부를 할 수가 없네...
<milosz> 마감 하루전에
<milosz> 큰일났습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<milosz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> flgkdldy.g
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 카드 잘 받았습니다. 감사합니다 :)
<razGon_web> http://goo.gl/k3Ltv
<razGon_web> http://goo.gl/LL0dz
<razGon_web> 이두개 중에서 어느게 좋을까요?
<yemharc> 가격대비로 후자요
<razGon_web> dPq
<razGon_web> yemharc: 옙 저도 그렇게 생각했습니다.
<razGon_web> 감사합니다. 그것으로 해야 겠군요
<Seony> yemharc: 무슨 카드요?
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투 책 쓰시는 분들 중에서...
<Seony> 그 설치하는데 파티션 나누는 것도 몰라서 메일 날리시는 분은 대체 어떻게 대답을 해드려야할지...
<Seony> 파티션 나누는 걸 몰라서 질문하시는 분이 책을 쓰시겠다는 게, 뭐 물론 모를 수도 있긴 한데 그 정도면 구글링해도 충분히 알 수 있을 것을...
<DarkCircle> 파티션은 기본중에 기본인데 그걸 모를리가 ㅡ.ㅡ (충격)
<DarkCircle> 제 생각에는 이런 의도에서 질문을 하지 않았나 정리가 되네요
<DarkCircle> 일단 파티션이라는게 뭔진 알고 우분투가 알아서 나눠주고 설치해준다는건 이미 알고 있다는 전제하에서
<DarkCircle> 만약 초보자가 파티션을 나눈다면 어떤식으로 나누는 것이 가장 좋겠는지에 대한 "의견"을 묻는것
<Seony> 그런 거라면 제가 여기서 이렇게 말 안하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 f 파티션을  윈도우시디 넣고 파티션 삭제하는 작업이 귀찮아서..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 우분투 시디넣고 f 를 통째로 replace 하면 되는가?  이 고민이였더군요..
<Seony> 윈도우 시디찾은것도 귀찮지만..사실  그게 정석설치일까? 아님 우분투
<Seony> 시디로 파티션 resize( 사실 f 를 통째로 우분투로 바꾸는 것이 resize도 아니죠)
<Seony> 하는 과정이 설치중에 나올터인데..그때  c,d,e,f 등이 보일런지..
<Seony> 보인다면 어떻게 보이는지  그게 두렵네오..
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 파티션...
<Seony> 라고 시작을 했는데, 이 문제로 계속 전체메일을 날리니까 메일이 오는 것도 귀찮은데 저런 걸로 전체메일을 날린다는 것부터가 문제라는 게 제 생각이거든요...
<DarkCircle> 음 누군가가 저 쿼리에 대한 답변을 했다면 그 분하고만 알아서 해야 하지 않겠나요 ㅡ.ㅡ?
<Seony> 아무도 답변 안하던데요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 쓸데없이 전체 메일은 좀 그러네요 ㅡ.ㅡ 아니면 차라리 메일링 리스트에 계속 돌리든가 ...
<Seony> 파티션 문제로 전체메일을 벌써 4통이나 보냈거든요.
<DarkCircle> 똑같은 내용으로요?
<Seony> 파티션 나누는 문제로요...
<DarkCircle> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 징허네
<Seony> 원래 전체메일이라는 의도가 공지사항이나, 공적인 사항을 얘기할 때 하는 건데...
<Seony> 다른 분도 아니고, 개발자를 위한 책을 쓰시겠다는 분이...
<DarkCircle> 우분투 포럼의 일과 관련된 내용을 보내야죠 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 근데 왜 그런 질문을 한번도 아니고 네번씩이나 보내지 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 그리고 개발자를 위한 책에 왜 파티션 이야기가 들어가는지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 첫질문은 파티션 나눌 때 c,d,e,f 등도 같이 나오면 어떻게 하느냐이구요...
<Seony> 두번째 질문은, 하드가 40기가나 되는데 그러면 LVM인가 뭐시긴가를 해야하느냐인가...
<Seony> 나머지는 사진 첨부 안햇다고 다시 보내는 메일이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 아무 말 안하렵니다. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 첫 질문에 대해서는 사진 첨부가 되었나요?
<DarkCircle> 첨부가 됐으면 이미 결론은 다 나온걸텐데 ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 왜 개발자 책에 우분투 유저 메뉴얼 내용을 넣는다는건지 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 그 얘긴 근데 유명환 선생님한테만 보내도 일이 그냥 해결되는건데 뭐다러 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_web> 헐,... 저정도는 그냥 보면 알지 않나요?
<Seony> 개발자 대상이긴 하지만, 파티션을 나눈다거나 하는 사항에 대해서 잘 모르는 개발자도 있을수도 있으니 그걸 고려하자는 차원이죠뭐 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 구글링해도 되고 그냥 메뉴보다하면 다 말해주던데요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 개발자 서적 보시면 아시겠지만
<razGon_web> 코분투가 아니라서 그럴까요?
<DarkCircle> 파티션이 어떻고 이런 얘긴 하나도 안들어가 있어요
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 저 보드와 시퓨 새로 매입하기로 했습니다..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 대충 프로그램 뭐 깔아라 이것도 한두페이지 대충 언급하고 스샷 보여주고 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 어디 들어가면 무슨 기능이 있는 무슨 툴이 있으니 받아서 써봐라 이 교재에서 언급하는 어떤기능에 대해 도움이 된다
<DarkCircle> 정도랄까 ..
<Seony> 그 정도는 안다는 전제 하에 생략을 한거긴 한데, 우리 포럼에서는 생략하지 말자는 취지죠... 왜냐면 수많은 리눅스 책에 수백번도 넘게 설명되어있어서요..
<DarkCircle> razGon_web 결국 사망했군요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 만약을 위해서 일단 넣자는거군요
<DarkCircle> 개똥도 약에 쓰려면 없는거처럼 혹시나 그 내용을 누군가가 찾을지도 모르니 그냥 넣자.
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 삽질하면서 그런생각 들더군요.십여만원이면 업글 지대로 하는데.... 내가 닭짓하고 있네..?ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네... 그리고, 그걸 설명하겠다고 맡은 사람이 그걸 우찌해야하냐고 "자문을 얻는 것"까진 좋은데 내용이 너무 초보적이라...
<DarkCircle> 대학교재 수준으로 쓰려나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 대학교재도 보면 어느정도 생략할건 다 가지치기 해버리는데
<razGon_web> 책분량 증가를 위한 꼼수?
<DarkCircle> 누군가가 내용 기획에 대해서 감수를 해줘야 겠군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 어떤 식으로 내용을 적어내려갈것인지 플롯은 짰을텐데
<Seony> 네, 컨텐츠는 대략 나왓어요
<DarkCircle> 정작 본내용으로 들어갈때 아 이정도면 어떤 레벨에서 보기에 좋겠다 랄까 .
<DarkCircle> 너무 엉뚱한 파트에서 깊이 들어가는것도 내용상 그다지 안좋아요
<Seony> 그래서 리눅스의 역사니 GNU란 무엇인가 하느니 등은 다 빼버렸죠
<DarkCircle> 적절하군요 ㅡ.ㅡ)=b
<DarkCircle> 개발자를 대상으로 한다면
<Seony> 어떤 책들은 그 내용만 수십페이지라... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 하나 넣으면 나쁘지 않은게
<DarkCircle> 라이선스 참고 내용
<DarkCircle> 개발하는데 소스코드에 라이선스 뭣을 적용하면 어떤 사항이 권장되고 어떤것을 지켜야 하는지..
<Coffee_instant> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 요즘 들어서 라이선스 문제가 많이 두드러지고 있거든요
<Seony> DarkCircle: 책에 들어갈 내용이라, 사실과 조금이라도 다르면 심각한 문제가 생길 수도 있겠군요..
<Seony> Coffee_instant: Hi
<Coffee_instant> ....... 대학교 교재숮준은 딱 리눅스 1급 수험서에.다
<Coffee_instant> ..
<DarkCircle> 어제 제가 얘기 들어본것중에 하나가
<DarkCircle> GNU쪽은 그냥 권장이랄까 ... 적당하게 쇼부 봐주고 알아서 잘 해라 이러는데
<DarkCircle> FSF는 얘네들 꼬투리 잡히면 연방법원이랑 해당국가 법원 물고 소송걸려고 벼르고 있는중.
<Coffee_instant> 커피맛이...
<Coffee_instant> 써요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> FSF는 봐주는게 없다고 gpl이나 이런거 잘못하다 걸리면 무조건 ... 소송 들어가야된다는군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 유명하잖아요. 걔네는 원래 하나 잡히면 회사 망하게 만들거든요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 리차드 스톨만이 끄는 단체가 GNU도 그렇고 fsf도 있는데
<DarkCircle> fsf가 좀 과격하다고 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 그게 얼마나 파워가 쎄면 LG랑 쌤쑹이 디지탈티비 셋탑박스 바로 오픈시켰겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (전에 리차드 스톨만 만나봤을때 그 괴랄한 성격에 머릿속이 황이 되어본적이 있지만...현실이 그렇다는거에 두번 놀라게 되더군요 ㅡ.ㅡ)
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금까지 소스오픈 안하고 개기는 기업이 하나 있어요
<Seony> 근데 사실 오픈소스의 이념을 수호하려면 그렇게 밀고나가야지, 안그러면 한국식 대기업 마인드 가진 회사들이 죄다 우려먹으니...
<DarkCircle> iptime ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아직도 오픈 안하고 있음 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 오픈 안하는데 소송 안들어오나보네요
<Coffee_instant> 음..
<Seony> FSF가 아직 모르고 있나..
<DarkCircle> 뭐랄까 얘네들 내부에 튜닝하는게 있는가본데
<razGon> 리하이요.
<DarkCircle> 영업비밀수준이라 ...
<Coffee_instant> 아이피타임은
<DarkCircle> iptime 공유기가 좀 촹이쟈나요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Coffee_instant> 반드시공개수준레벨이래료?
<DarkCircle> 튜닝값이 쩔어줌 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 라이센스상 공개를 해야되는 의무가 있어요
<Seony> 음... 영업비밀이든 영업기밀이든, 일단 FSF에 걸리면 공개하던가 회사 망하던가 둘 중 하나입니다. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 펌웨어 자체를 LG 삼성 처럼 공개해야됨
<Seony> 제가 알기로 FSF에 걸려서 공개 안하면 추징금 수백억씩 때려서 망하게 하는 걸로 알고있어요
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금 어쩌고 있는지도 모르겠 ...
<Coffee_instant> 쩌네....
<Seony> 게다가 FSF 변호인단이 세계적인 수준이라서 명함도 못내민다고 해요
<Seony> 그래서 걸리면 둘 중 하나입니다. 공개 vs 폐업
<DarkCircle> 그 변호인단이 리차드 스톨만 마냥 열라꼬장꼬장한 영감들 투성이라
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 껀덕지 하나 붙잡히면 인생 종친다는 전설같은 얘기 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 무서운건 무섭다고 해야지 맞는듯 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 유럽 공정거래 거기랑 맞장급이둔요
<DarkCircle> 맞장보다 ...
<DarkCircle> 훨씬 심해요
<DarkCircle> 거의 독재자 수준
<Coffee_instant> 올ㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 그 메일 말씀이시군요
<yemharc> 전 그 질문부터 뭔 소린지 감이 안와요 ...
<yemharc> 이젠 스크린샷까지 첨부하시더군요
<Seony> yemharc: 저도 무슨 소린지는 모르겠는데, 대충 보니까 자기가 쪼개놓은 파티션을 리눅스용 파티션으로 교체할 수 있냐는 질문 같은데, 왠 LVM 얘기가 나오는 걸보니 파티션에 대한 이해가 좀 부족하신 분 같아요
<DarkCircle> LVM은 물리적인 하드 여러개를 하나로 묶을 수 있는 수단이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 물리적인 하드 하나가지고 LVM을 논한다는건 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<grr> hi
<yemharc> grr: 안녕하세요
<grr>  yemharc 해피버스데이 밀옹
<yemharc> Seony: 네 그렇죠. 확실히 파티션 개념 자체를 잘 모르는것 같은 느낌이에요
<yemharc> grr: 고마워요 :)
<grr> yemharc.year++;
<yemharc> grr: [grr.shutup init] ㅠㅠ
<grr> 저도 곧 ++ 할 시기가 나가오는군요...
<grr> 다가오는군요..
<yemharc> grr.payment++; grr.year++; grr.happy--;
<yemharc> 수정. --grr.happy;
<DarkCircle> 오늘 밀옹 생신이셨군요 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 모일까 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ...
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 저도 몰랐는데 주변에서 막 축해해 주시더군요.
<DarkCircle> grr 막걸리콜?
<yemharc> 이것이.페북의.폐해
<DarkCircle> 전 동네에서 깔대기 구해가지고 가겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 갸르릉 옹은 막걸리 한병만 준비해주세요 -0-
<yemharc> 문제는 오늘 제가 무리에요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 그리고 드레이콩만 모시면 완성
<yemharc> 일끝나고 보험사 직원이랑 면담(=담판)이 있어서...
<DarkCircle> 무슨 보험 때문이신지 =.= ...
<yemharc> 아버지 치료받은거 보험금요
<DarkCircle> 헐 -.-
<DarkCircle> 담판 잘 져야 겠군요
<DarkCircle> 되도록 큰돈을 뜯어내야 =3
<DarkCircle> 근데 보통 보험금은 병원에서 청구해주지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 병원에서 보험사에청구하면 보험사에서 지급해주는게 정상인데
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐, 좀 경우가 달라서요
<yemharc> 일단 사고는 아니니...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 조항에 안맞는 부분이 있는가보군요
<yemharc> 보험 자체도 상당히 옛날거라 실비보험이 아니거든요
<DarkCircle> 잘 해주시는 상담사 만나면 알아서 잘 해주실거 같은데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 물론 비용이 많이 나올지에 대한 보장은 없지만
<yemharc> 그거 자체는 규정이 있어서 보험사가 빼도박도 못해요
<yemharc> 근데 좀... 시간 끌려는 수작이 자꾸 보여서요
<DarkCircle> 언제까지 끝내라고 하세요
<yemharc> 담당자 변경 3번까지 봐줬으면 이제 지랄할떄 됐다고 봅니다
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그거 빨리 안끝내면
<DarkCircle> 예금보험공사인가
<Coffee_instant> 제시칸는 얼굴보다 몸이 참 이쁘네...
<DarkCircle> 거기 신고하면 거기서 크리 때려줍니다.
<yemharc> 일단 나름대로 공격수단(?)은 갖춰놨습니다.
<yemharc> 그래도 경고 한번은 하고 휘둘러야죠 (응?)
<yemharc> 그래야 나중에 더 유리하기도 하고요
<Seony> 저도 은행에서 보험을 팔아봤던 경험이 있어서 말씀드리지만.. ㅎㅎ 원래 보험에는 몇 가지 의무적인 규칙이 있는데요, 그 중 하나가 애매한 사항은 무조건 "고객에게 유리하게 적용한다" 에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 음 만약 보험회사가 삼성 계열 회사면 좀 골치아픈데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 제 작은고모분이 삼성생명 근무하셔서 아시지만
<grr> DarkCircle: 오늘요?!
<DarkCircle> 진짜 삼성이 개객끼들이라 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> grr 네?!
<DarkCircle> 어차피 그 막걸리 저 마실거 아니라능
<grr> DarkCircle: 전 내일도 출근이라능..
<DarkCircle> 예밀옹한테만 드리는거예요 -0-
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<grr> ..
<DarkCircle> 그래서 딱 한병만 있으면 되는거였 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> (...)
<grr> 그 막걸리 쿠폰은 저의 것입니다
<DarkCircle> 엌
<grr> 정말 모이는거면 1시간 정도 얼굴 비추러 갈꼐요
<yemharc> Seony: 재미있는게, 지금 "애매한게 한개도 없는" 상태에요. 그 동안 온갖 "요구하지 않는 서류까지" 증빙자료로 싹 제출했거든요
<yemharc> (물론 원본. 백업본(?)도 보유중입니다. 그리고 발송완료/수령완료 관련 영수증(?)도 있고요.)
<Seony> yemharc: 음... 잘하셨네요. 일단 제출은 무조건 사본으로 제출하세요...
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 딱히 사본 아니어도 괜찮은게 원본 2부 떼면 되거든요
<Seony> 원본으로 달라는 서류만 원본 주시고, 그 경우에도 사본은 반드시 만들어두시구요...
<yemharc> 돈은 조금 더 들지 몰라도 나중에 "받은게 원본"이고 "동시에 2부"를 뗀거니 기록에도 남고 반박도 못하고요
<Seony> 음... 그래서 원래 대형보험사들 보험보다는 은행쪽 보험, 특히 농협, 새마을금고 이쪽 보험이 보상을 훨씬 잘해줘요...
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<Seony> 잘해주는 차원을 넘어서서, 왠만하면 보상 해주는 쪽으로 해줄려고 하죠. 계속 보험 팔려고... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 거기다 거긴 말 그대로 금융권이라 "인식이 좋아지면 주거래 은행이 바뀌는"거니까요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> ㅗ우린
<Coffee_instant> 대한생명 걸로
<Seony> 진짜 보험이 필요하시면 나중에 드실 때 농협이나 새마을금고 쪽으로 가보세요... 그쪽이 규정도 덜 까다롭고 그래요..
<Coffee_instant> 거의 다 들어놨는데 괜찮을려나요
<Coffee_instant> .....
<Seony> 저도 은행 다닐 때, 의무적으로 보험판매 자격시험을 따야해서 그때 공부하고 보험 많이 팔아봤거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 농협이..
<Coffee_instant> 별도의 보험사가 설립이 되었는데..
<Coffee_instant> 다른 대형 보험사와 다를 이유가 없지않을가요
<yemharc> 안그래도 그거 제외하곤 거의 대부분 농협/우체국 보험입니다.
<Coffee_instant> 더군다나 보험협회하고 관리역활의 기관도있는것 같고..
<Seony> 어차피 중앙회든 아니든간에 상품은 농협보험에서 관리를 하니까 괜찮아요...
<yemharc> Coffee_instant: 그게 "무조건 안준다고 버티는"게 문제가 되는게 아니에요
<yemharc> 하나라도 애매한게 있으면 꼬투리를 잡는게 문제죠
<yemharc> 그리고 그런 경우, 보험금을 타가려고 하는 사람들은 당장 급한게 대부분이고
<yemharc> 그걸 이용해서 "아, 그럼 요기 규정대로 지급액의 일부만 수령하겠다고 동의하신다면야..." 하는 식으로 나오는거죠
<yemharc> 물론 어쨌든 보험금은 수령했으니 이후 보험금은 오르고
<yemharc> "지급액 일부 삭감" 규정에 동의했으니 바꿔 말하면 보험가입 조건에 대해 하자가 있는걸로 판정되서 납입 보험금이 또 오르죠
<DarkCircle> 지급액의 일부는 그래도 양호한거예요
<DarkCircle> 삼성화재랑 삼성생명은 조사보고서 조작해서 보험금 아얘 안주기도함 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 군대 가기전에 한번 당하고 군대에서 수송관이 한번 당하는거 눈앞에서 보고
<DarkCircle> 그때부터 삼성보험은 안들기로 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 안그래도 이번에도 간치료 받은건데 10년 전 B형간염으로 입원한걸 걸고 넘어지더군요
<yemharc> 근데 가입시부터 매년 니들 보험규정 싹 다 프린트해서 가지고 있을줄은 몰랐지 요것들아 -_- 해줬죠
<yemharc> 가입시에는 규정이 5년, 가입시부터 이후 3년동안 5년 전까지로 되어 있다가
<yemharc> 09년부터 10년 전으로 바뀌어 있더군요
<yemharc> 냅따 태클
<Coffee_instant> 음
<Coffee_instant> 그러고보니
<razGon> yemharc: HBV carrier?
<DarkCircle> 근데 09년부터 10년전으로 바뀌었으면
<yemharc> razGon: 그건 뭔가요?
<Coffee_instant> 몇년전 차사고 났을때도 삼성화제였던거로
<yemharc> 간염보균자?
<Coffee_instant> .
<DarkCircle> 보험 가입시 초기 라이센스가 맞는거 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 라이센스 바뀌면 우편으로 고지해주는게 정상인데
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 원래 '규정'은 무조건 적용시기를 기준으로 하죠
<razGon> yemharc: 옙 맞습니다. B형간염 보균자.
<yemharc> 사실 몇년치 약관 이런거 없이 가입계약서만 있어도 문제는 없죠
<Coffee_instant> .... 잘 처리는 됬는데 뭔가납득하리어려운 할증이라.. 나중 의무끝나고 다른 차보험으로 바꾸긴했어요
<razGon> 6개월마다 간검사와 초음파 검진 받아야 합니다.
<yemharc> razGon: 네 보균자입니다. 다만 10년 전이고 그떄 입원 후에 "완치" 판정 받고
<DarkCircle> Coffee_Instant 그게 다 그놈들 돈떼어먹으려고 말 돌려먹는 수작.
<yemharc> 6개월까진 아니어도 1년마다 주기적으로 받았습니다.
<DarkCircle> 차 사고 현장에서 말한마디 잘못삐끗했다간
<yemharc> 그리고 이번 입원치료 이전 5개월 전에도 검사를 받았고요
<Coffee_instant> 음
<DarkCircle> 그대로 개인 부담으로 전환 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 경찰이 조사해서 조사보고서까지 내도
<yemharc> 자동차 사고가 아무말 없이 100% 받을 수 있는건 몇 안되는데
<razGon> 음. 인터페론 치료 받았군요. 잘하셨습니다.
<DarkCircle> 경찰 조사보고서 묵살해요
<razGon> 미국보험 흉내내기 하는 거죠.
<DarkCircle> 삼성보험회사가 그런곳 ...
<yemharc> CCTV가 있고, 영상에 횡단보도를 파란불일때 건너는 모습이 찍혀있고 뺑소니일경우 (....)
<razGon> 식코에서 보면 그런 내용들이 나오던데.
<DarkCircle> 엄연히 직인까지 있는걸 묵살.
<Coffee_instant> 별거아니었어요 좌회전 차량과 유턴차량 접촉사고
<Coffee_instant> 이거는 판정이 어려워서 보험사에 맡겼었거든여
<yemharc> 음... 그런 경우 대부분 좌회전 차량이 이길텐데요
<yemharc> 유턴은 기본적으로 비보호니....
<Coffee_instant> 유턴차량 비보가 아니었을거에요
<Coffee_instant> 편도 사차선 길이라 그랬을거에요
<Coffee_instant> 우리 외 할머니도
<Coffee_instant> 비형간염보균자 아니시다가
<Coffee_instant> 급성간경색이 와서 입원할적에도
<Coffee_instant> 보험측에서 심사 사유로 지급이 늦었던 경우도 있었어요
<yemharc> 대부분 심사 사유로 늦게 지급합니다.
<Coffee_instant> 더 아이러니하게
<yemharc> 저도 그런 상황인데, 단지 제가 블라블라 할 수 있는건 각종 증빙자료를 이미 다 제출한 상태거든요
<Coffee_instant> 가족단위로 간염보균자 검사하라고 계속 부추겨서..
<yemharc> [하자가 없으면 즉시지급]이 원칙이고요
<yemharc> 보험사에서요?
<Coffee_instant> 네
<yemharc> 웃기지 말라고 하세요
<yemharc> 자식도 아니고 윗사람이면 유전적으로 자식 검사해봐야 의미도 없고
<yemharc> 설사 자식이라고 해도 할 이유도 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 보험자 본인에 대한건 본인의 껀수에 대해서만 처리해야지
<DarkCircle> 무슨 가족단위 간염보균자 검사를 ..
<DarkCircle> 이래서 가끔트위터보면 꼴에 보험 전문가라고 열라 나불나불대는 아줌마들 있는데
<DarkCircle> 개드립 치는거보면 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이게 사람들이 착각하는게 하나 있는데, 왜 언제부턴가 보험사에서 "유전적인 부분에 대해 가입 결격사유로 치지 않겠다." 라고 하는 부분
<DarkCircle> 머릿속에 뭐가 들어있는건지 모르겠삼 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 그거 실제로는 사라진게 아니라 "지급 결격사유"로 옮겨간거나 마찬가지에요
<grr> 보험금액이 많으면 그냥 변호사 찾아가는게 빠르지 않을까요?
<yemharc> grr: 많지도 않아요 ㅎㅎ....
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / 아.. 2틀동안 녹아다 하고 왔심... 아 피곤에 쩔어 있씸..
<yemharc> 해봐야 선지급 2천만원 + 실비인데
<yemharc> 그거 B형간염 보균자라고 어떻게든 깎아먹으려는게 눈에 뻔히 보이니...
<yemharc> 사실 보험사는 피라미드하고 같은 시선으로 봐 주면 됩니다.
<yemharc> "나한테 돈을 준대!!! 일단 의심해볼까?!"
<DarkCircle> 보험쪽 하는 사람들이 의외로 약한 부분이
<DarkCircle> 라이센스예요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 법대로 하자고 그대로 밀고 나가면 대부분 보험하는 사람들이 짐.
<DarkCircle> 문제는 법률 처리 비용때문에 챙겨먹을 보험금이 엄청 줄어드는 위험이 있어서 대부분은 법률처리를 안하죠
<Coffee_instant> 음
<Coffee_instant> 보험 그거 참 어렵ㄴ네요
<DarkCircle> 적당하게 쇼부보는 이유가 거기에 있다능.
<DarkCircle> 보험금가지고 왈가왈부하는건 라이센스 싸움이예요
<yemharc> 사실 어렵지 않아요
<yemharc> 합법과 불법이 싸우면 대게 합법이 집니다.
<yemharc> 아주 명확한 경우가 아니라면요
<yemharc> 그럴수밖에 없는게, 합법적이라는건 바꿔 말하면 명확한 기준 하나에 예외규정 몇개가 있는거고
<yemharc> 나머지는 그냥 빈틈이라고 보면 되요
<yemharc> 그리고 법이라는게 원래 아 다르고 어 다르다 보니...
<Seony> yemharc: 혹시, 토렌트에서 쓰이는 해시코드가 md5인지 뭔지 아세요?
<yemharc> 변호사가 하는게 삽질같아도 실제로는 그 빈틈을 메꿔주는거니...
<Seony> 토렌트 다운로드가 끝나면 그걸 크론탭으로 다른 폴더로 이동하게끔 하는 스크립트를 좀 짤려고 하는데, 아무리 찾아봐도 무슨 알고리듬인지를 모르겠네요..
<yemharc> md5는 아닌걸로 알고 있는데요...
<DarkCircle> 토런트 소스코드를 뜯어보면 답이 나올거 같긴 한데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> aMule 까보세요
<Seony> 제가 어제 해본 게, MD2, MD4, MD5, SHA1, SHA224, SHA256, SHA384, CRC32거든요...
<yemharc> SHA-1이던가...
<DarkCircle> aMule 까면 거기에 답 다 나와있어요
<yemharc> 비트토런트 SHA-1이네요
<Seony> uTorrent에서 나오는 해쉬코드값인데... 이게 토렌트 클라이언트라고 다르진 않겠죠?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 ... 음 ...
<DarkCircle> 트랜스 미션도
<Seony> 구글링 하면 SHA1이라고 나오는데요, 실제로 검사해보면 달라요
<yemharc> 프로토콜 레벨이니 같을거라 봅니다만
<DarkCircle> 소스공개되어 있으니
<DarkCircle> 음 까봐야겠네ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 음, 일단 SHA1은 확실한거 같네요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<yemharc> 20바이트 SHA1
<Seony> 20바이트 SHA1이라면, 명령어에서 사용해야할 옵션이 따로 있을까요?
<Seony> 전 그냥 shasum -a1 -b로 했거든요
<yemharc> Seony: 딱히 필요한 옵션은 없는거같네요
<yemharc> 그나마 눈에 띄는거라면 -c (check) 정도이려나요
<Seony> 음... 제가 어제 만들어놓은 스크립트가 있는데 다시 한 번 봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> ihavnoth: 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 우분투 11.10 서버로 설치 후 unity 깔아서 사용중인데
<ihavnoth> 제어판에 제한적 어쩌구 저쩌구 하드웨어 아이콘이 안생기네요
<ihavnoth> sudo gnome-control-center 명령 뒤에
<ihavnoth> 사용할 수 있는 모듈 이름 리스트를 볼 수 있으면 좋을텐데 어디서 찾아야할지 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 탭탭탭
<Seony> 음... 뭘 해도 다르군요... 아 때려쳐야지
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 토렌트 해쉬 체크섬이 안먹히신대요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> drake_kr: 토렌트 다운로드가 끝났는지 알아보기 위해서 해쉬첵섬을 돌리는데 알고있는 알고리듬 전부 적용해도 값이 안맞네요
<drake_kr> 음.. 토렌트 클라이언트는 rtorrent겠죠..
<Seony> 아뇨 uTorrent에요
<Seony> 클라이언트마다 다 다를 수 있나요?
<yemharc> 근데 .torrent 파일(소스)이 같은데 다른 알고리즘을 적용할 수 있나요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 md5 hash 체크하는거 맞죠?
<Seony> 제가 어제 해본 게, MD2, MD4, MD5, SHA1, SHA224, SHA256, SHA384, CRC32거든요...
<drake_kr> 일단은 libtorrent0 모듈을 쓸텐데..
<Seony> 일단 이번은 파일 다운로드가 잘못됐다고 생각해야할까요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음.. 해시체크는 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요..
<DarkCircle> 음
<DarkCircle> 까보니 이런게 나오네요
<drake_kr> 토렌트파일은 문제생긴적이 없어서..
<DarkCircle> RC4라는게 있나요?
<drake_kr> 문제가 생겼으면 저도 그런 경험을 할텐데..
<DarkCircle> 이거랑 SHA
<Seony> 체크를 왜 할려고 하냐면요... 토렌트 다운로드가 끝났는지 안끝났는지 알아볼 방법이 해쉬체크 밖에 없겠더라구요...
<DarkCircle> RAND
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> openssl에서 라이브러리를 끌어와서 쓰네요
<DarkCircle> 아 물론 SHA는 SHA1이구요
<drake_kr> 사실 rtorrent도 libtorrent0의 frontend니까..
<Seony> 암튼 그래서, 토렌트 다운로드가 끝났는지 확인하기 위해서는 해쉬값 체크를 해야겠고, 그걸 크론탭으로 돌려서 맞으면 파일서버에 옮겨놓는 스크립트를 짤려고 하거든요...
<DarkCircle> RC4라는걸 쓰네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 함 이걸 찾아보시는게 ...
<drake_kr> 이게 다운로드가 어느정도나 진행되었는지 일단은 어느 토런트 프로그램이든 나오잖아요?
<DarkCircle> 여기 좀 도배가 될런지 모르겠지만 ...
<DarkCircle> #include <openssl/bn.h>
<DarkCircle> #include <openssl/dh.h>
<DarkCircle> #include <openssl/err.h>
<DarkCircle> #include <openssl/rc4.h>
<DarkCircle> #include <openssl/sha.h>
<DarkCircle> #include <openssl/rand.h>
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 씁니다.
<Seony> 일단 데비안쪽 패키지에는 RC4로 검색되는 게 없네요...
<DarkCircle> 여기에 인크립션 디크립션 다 때려박은듯.
<DarkCircle> 아 RC4가
<DarkCircle> openssl안에 있어요
<drake_kr> 살짝 코드를 디벼서 완료되었는지 검사하는 코드를 작성하는게 가장 무식하고도 확실한 방법일듯..
<DarkCircle> crypto 부분 슬쩍 봤더니 이부분은 토런트 공통인가보네요
<DarkCircle> 어떤 패키지를 뜯어보셔도 상관은 없겠는데
<DarkCircle> crypto 부분을 보셔야 할듯.
<DarkCircle> 만약 transmission 코드를 보신다면 crypto + handshake
<drake_kr> rtorrent 코드도 1.5메가나 되네요.. c++ 코드고..
<drake_kr> 아웅 소주 땡겨..
<yistee> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> hi
<yistee> 한글뷰어를 설치하려고 하는데요
<yistee> wine으로 예전에 설치했었는데 다시 설치하려니까 설치가 안되서요
<yistee> Q4wine으로 설치했었는데, 이전에 설치했던 기록때문인지 설치가 안되네요
<grr> 전 한글 뷰어를 써보지 않아서 잘 모르겠네요 ;;
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 오늘 꼬기 땡기는데..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 오늘 밀옹 생일이라고 함...
<yistee> grr: / 한글2008 linux을 사야하는데 아직은 돈이 없어요.
<yistee> 토렌트에서 한글2007을 다운받았는데 이것도 설치후 재설치 해보니까 설치가 안되네요
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅁ
<grr> yistee: 만능의 VMware를 이용하심이...
<razGon> Vbox도
<yistee> 그냥 토렌트로 한글2010판 사용해야 할 것 같아요
<Coffee_instant> 한글뷰어 설치안될거에요..
<yistee> 나중에 정품은 구매해야 겠어요..
<Coffee_instant> 저의경우 그냥 버추얼박스에서 오피스랑 한글
<Coffee_instant> 설치해버렸는데..
<Seony> 정품사서 잘 안쓰는 유일한 SW가 한글2010...
<Seony> 돈 아까워라...
<Coffee_instant> 열어서 pdf 로 바꿈되니..
<yistee> Q4wine으로 뷰어설치했었는데 한번 삭제하고 재설치하니까 설치가 안되어요..
<Coffee_instant> 쌀때사서 괜찮긴한데 파일열어볼때 말곤 안쓰긴해요
<Seony> 저도 쌀 때 샀어요.... 근데 별 필요가... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그래서 아예 열어볼 일 없는 직장을 선택했습니다 (믕?)
<Coffee_instant> 와인으로 고생마시고
<Coffee_instant> 버추얼박스서하시는게 편해요
<yistee> 와인전문가가 없어서.. 불편하네요..
<yemharc> 와인은 만들고 있는 사람들도 소믈리에가 못 됐는데 말 다했죠 (먼산)
<razGon> 마음편하게 버박에서 돌리세요^^;
<razGon> 공유폴더 만들어 놓구요.
<yistee> 네. 감사합니다
<razGon> 저도 주식매매하는데 와인말고 그냥 버박에 돌립니다.
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 이렇게 돌리면 울마눌 주식매매하는 줄 몰겠죠?ㅎ
<yistee> 모를거예요(읭?)
<razGon> 모르고 있습니다.ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 마치 아무도 모르는 인공위성을 몰래 돌리는 느낌?
<razGon> 흠.. 김정일이 로켓쏠때 그런느낌이 이건가 봐요.ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> razGon: 명휘님 아내분이랑 어머니 경우를 생각하면.... 딱히 안심할 만한 건 아니라고 생각합니다.
<yemharc> ......그것도 아니면 여동생이라던가
<North> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<North> USB 메모리를 구해서 Universal USB Installer를 통해 신버전설치 시도중인데요
<North> Universal USB Installer이 동작 중 에러 메시지가 " Cannot open output file: autorun.inf"라고 하는데요
<North> 구글링에서 원하는 결과가 검색이 안되네요
<North> 조언 좀 부탁합니다
<yemharc> 뭘 하시다가 난 에러인가요...
<North> Universal USB Installer 로 하던중.입니다
<yistee> 어.. 한글2007설치되요..클릭한번에..
<North> ㅠㅠ
<yistee> wine을 한번 밀고.. Q4wine설치했어요..
<yemharc> 음... 딱히 뭔가 보이지는 않네요
<yemharc> 간혹 autorun.inf 파일에 관한 에러가 좀 있긴 한데
<yistee> 와인으로 사용할건 못되네요..
<yistee> 네..편집에 잘 안되네요
<yemharc> North: 명확한 해결법은 못 찾겠고요 autorun.inf 파일을 삭제하고 다시 시도하던가 파일 자체를 직접 수정하라네요
<North> 관련 내용 링크 좀 걸어 주세요.
<North> [autorun]
<North> USB 에 설치 후에는 쓰기가 안되네요.
<North>  USB에 autorun.inf 파일 자체가 없어서 iso 압축 풀어서 그 파일만 집어 넣을려고 했는데 쓰기가 안되요
<yistee> 계약서를 작성해야 하는데
<yistee> 원거리라, 팩스가 아닌..
<yistee> 이메일로 계약을 맺는게 가능한가요
<yistee> 역시 얼굴을 보는게 좋은가요
<yistee> 역시 이메일이 좋을 듯 하네요
<yistee> 혹시라도 도움말씀 주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<razGon> 저 잠시 있다가 접속할께요.ㅎ
<grr> yemharc: 오늘 뭐 정말 간단한 반주 있나유?
<yemharc> 아뇨 오늘은 제가 사정이 있어서 힘드네요
<grr> 여자친구구나 제길...
<yemharc> grr 그랬으면 좋겠는데 보험사(남자) 직원 만나러 가요
<yemharc> ....여기까지 남자일 필요 있나 진짜
<grr> yemharc: .... 화이팅
<grr> yemharc: 녹음기 필수
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐 녹음기까진 없어도 되고요
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<bluedusk> 아놔
<bluedusk> air video 서버를 설정했지만
<bluedusk> 정작 난 아이폰도 아이패드도 없네..-_-
<Seony> 이제 에어비디오를 위해서 아이패드를 지르실 차례입니다. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Seony, 32기가 짜리가 제고가 없대요..
<Seony> 헛.... 비싼걸...
<Seony> 전 16기가로도 충분해서...
<bluedusk> 그렇겠죠?
<bluedusk> 에어 비디오까지 설정하면 뭐 넣어가지고 다닐게 없잖아요..
<Seony> 동영상을 직접 아이패드에 넣어서 다니실 게 아니면 16기가만으로도 남을 거에요...
<Seony> 앱 수십개 깔아봐야 2-3기가 나오지도 않고...
<bluedusk> 저 삼성 파견 가는데
<bluedusk> 거기에 ssh가 안되서
<bluedusk> 아이패드는 반입 가능하더라구요
<bluedusk> 아이패드에서 ssh로 원격 접속하려고 아이패드 지르는..-_-;
<Seony> 아... 그런 게 있었군요...
<Seony> 결국 삼성이랑 싸우는 애플사 제품은 받아주는 아이러니한 현상이... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그것도 암묵적인 합의하에 하는 노이즈 마케팅이라는 소문이..
<bluedusk> 법정 싸움이라고 신문에 대대적으로 광고? 비슷하게 기사 나가지만
<bluedusk> 정작 기각이 대부분이고
<Seony> 네. 그런 얘기는 들었어요. 충분히 가능한 일이죠.
<bluedusk> 근데 에어 비디오 베타 6 받아서 프비에서 돌리는데
<bluedusk> 이게 한번 보고 나면 서버가 죽어버리네요..-_-;
<Seony> 에어비디오가 프비용이 있었어요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 리눅용 보니깐
<bluedusk> 자바길래
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 리눅스용도 나왔네요. 전에는 없었거든요...
<bluedusk> 정식은 아니고 지금 보니깐 베타 6까지 나왔네요
<bluedusk> ffmpeg도 거기꺼 받아다가 컴파일해야 하고 좀 복잡하긴 하네요.;
<Seony> 음... 전에 리눅스용이 없어서 리눅스에서 에어비디오 못돌렸는데 나왔다니 한 번 해봐야겠네요...
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 맥용 에어비디오 서버만큼은 아니군요..
<bluedusk> 근데 ffmpeg만 따로 configure 해서 컴파일 해서 하면 뭐 생각만큼 복잡하진 않더라구요.;
<Seony> 전에 솔라리스 zfs랑 zone 때문에 집에 있는 홈서버를 솔라리스로 갈아엎었거든요... 근데 막상 갈아엎고나니 좀 불편해서 리눅스로 다시 갈아엎을까 고민 중이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 랜드라이버 성능이 어찌나 구린지, 기가비트인데도 초당 30메가도 안나오고...
<Seony> 토렌트 클라이언트도 없고..
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 솔라리스가 좀 뭐랄까.. 그렇죠..;
<bluedusk> 그렇다고 소스 받아다가 컴파일하려면 호락호락 컴파일되지도 않고..
<Seony> zfs에 스냅샷 있다고 해도, 홈서버에서는 쓸 일도 없더라구요.
<bluedusk> 제가 느끼기엔 openbsd보다 좀더 까다로운..=_=
<Seony> 어차피 야동 저장하고 뭐 그러는 용도인데 스냅샷 있어봐야... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 굽신굽신
<bluedusk> (__)
<bluedusk> 아이디랑 패스워드는 쿼리 넣어드리면 되나요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 무료 사이트 하나 알려드릴까요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 괜츰해요.;
<Seony> 안철수 교수님 정치한다고 선언하셨나봐요?
<arunatsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> Hi
<arunatsu> Seony: 오랜만이에요 Seony님
<Seony> 승범이구나 ㅎㅎ
<arunatsu> 저 bluejay인데 기억하실런지...
<Seony> 오... 블제이님이군요
<arunatsu> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<Seony> 한아얄씨에 계시는 분이 여긴 어쩐일로 ㅎㅎ
<arunatsu> freenode에 들어올 일이 있어서 접속했다가
<arunatsu> 한번 궁금해서 들어와봤습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 자주 오세요. 여기가 한아얄씨보단 대화가 더 많아요
<arunatsu> 오 그래요?
<arunatsu> 어쩐지 요즘 한아얄씨 서버에 대화가 너무 뜸하다 했어요 ㅋ
<Seony> 거기는 대화가 아예 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<arunatsu> 네 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 여기는 그래도 대화가 많아요. 로그만 봐도... ㅎㅎ
<arunatsu> ㅎㅎ
<arunatsu> 근데 예전에 많이 보이시던 분들이 요즘엔 잘 안보이더라구요
<Seony> 저도 한아얄씨는 안가본지 오래되서...
<arunatsu> 린돌님도 그렇고 더스트님 lvl드라코님 등등..
<Seony> 더스트님은 호주 갔구요...
<Seony> 린돌이는 원래도 뜸했고 ㅎㅎ
<arunatsu> 네...
<Seony> 드라코님은 가끔 여기 오시는 거 같네요
<arunatsu> 이제부터는 hanirc 서버를 아예 없애고 여기에 들어와 있어야 겠네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 넵. ㅎㅎ 지금 여기 계시는 분들은 거의 매일 계시는 분들이에요
<grr> Seony: 안철수형이 정치도 내 역할 중 하나 라고 이바구 한게 다에요
<oming> 안녕하세요 :)
<grr> hi :)
<Seony> grr: 흐... 그럼 기사가 확대해석되서 나온거군요
<oming> 헐... 영어..
<arunatsu> hello :D
<grr> 결국 그렇죠 뭐...
<oming> ... 외국분들이신가..
<oming> ha E
<grr> 한국사람 이에요
<grr> 영어 무서워요 - -
<oming> Ne ;;
<grr> ...
<arunatsu> hangulro halggayo
<grr> a ra ssu yo
<oming> ... gg ;;
<oming> 죄송해요..
<arunatsu> dadul mohaseyo
<arunatsu> ;;
<grr> 일합니다 (...)
<arunatsu> 앗 (...)
<oming> 팩할려구요...
<oming> 흠.. 방금 키보드에서 탭키를 여러번 눌렀더니.. 대문자만 써지네요..
<oming> 원래 그런가..
<oming> 흡 쉘명령어로 원하는 파일만 남기고 다른파일 다지우는방법좀 알려주세요 ㅠㅠ
<arunatsu> oming: find `pwd` -not \( -name 파일1 -o -name 파일2 -o ... \) -print0 | xargs -0 rm -rf
<arunatsu> 이렇게 하시면 될 것 같은데요 ㅋ
<arunatsu> 파일1, 파일2, ...는 남길 파일 이름요
<oming> 호오.. 역시 고수들 ㅠㅠ
<Coffee_instant> 으허허허허허
<whoami> 정월 대보름 이네요. 달들보면서 소원 빌고 소원성취하세요.
<razGon_PG> 모두 제 더위 사가세요~!!~!~!~!
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 주무시는 지요?
<razGon> 특히 drake님....
<razGon> drake_kr: 주무세요?
<razGon> 오늘은 어찌 다들 주무실듯..
<razGon> 자야 겠군요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 우분투 와서 윈도우 물어보는 건 좀그렇지만요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐...
<razGon> 윈7 64비트에 램8기가,시퓨는 A6 3500에 추후 추가 그래픽카드까지 어떤지요?
<razGon> 오`!~!
<DarkCircle> 전 우분투 안쓰면서도 여기 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> DarkCircle: 다크님 하이요^^
<DarkCircle> razGon / 너브죽
<razGon> 중고에서 상향시켰습니다.
<DarkCircle> 시퓨가 어떤진 잘 모르겠는데
<razGon> 새부품을 사라고 합니다.
<razGon> 라노입니다. 암드거요. A6 3500
<DarkCircle> 64비트에 램 8기가에 그래픽카드 무난한거 다시면 괜찮아요
<DarkCircle> 라노에 자체 GPU가 있는걸로 아는데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon> 트리플코어에 HD6350D같이 있는거요.
<DarkCircle> 오 괜찮네요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 6350이라니 ... ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 인텔 HD3000보단 훨 낫다능.
<razGon> 아 라데온거 달면 일정부분 병합되서 올라갑니다.
<razGon> 암드가 솔직히 봐서는 현실적인 사양인거 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 트리플 코어가 좀 걸리긴 하지만 코어 하나가 GPU로 올라간다고 생각하면
<DarkCircle> 발열이랑 전력은 시망이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 가격면으로 봐선 매력적이긴 하죠 :D
<razGon> 암드거 전력량이 65W던데.
<razGon> 발열이 센가요?
<razGon> 제가 지금 서버로 그 이전 자카테 플렛폼인 E-350사용하고 있기는 합니다만.
<razGon> 좀 발열이 있더군요. 놋북으로 쓰긴..좀.ㅎ
<razGon> 결국은 우리집 컴은 암드에 점령당하는 군요..ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 암드 발열 수준이 이전 모델에 비해선 굉장히 많이 내려갔지만
<razGon> 마지막남은 보루는 장모님 방에 놋북.
<DarkCircle> 넘사벽 수준의 인텔 발열까진 가지 못했죠.
<razGon> 하긴 인텔이 그거 전력효율은 좋은거 같더군요.
<DarkCircle> 이번에 나올 인텔 아이비 브릿지가
<DarkCircle> 전력소모가 거의 반인데다 퍼포먼스는 하이엔드급이라 ㄱ-;
<DarkCircle> 인텔 ㄱㅅㄲ! 라고 욕해주고 싶네요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 아웅.. 아이비 브릿지 나오면... 뭐 사는 게 의미없다능....ㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 외계인들 부려먹는 인텔 ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 가격은 2배죠.
<razGon> 덕분에요.
<DarkCircle> 네 출시가격은 2배.
<DarkCircle> 하지만 출시 이후 4~5개월지나면
<DarkCircle> 떨어집니다.
<razGon> 솔직히 i5 2세대 제품이 시퓨가 저리 비싸면 좀 곤란하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 여태껏 그래왔고 아패로도 쭈우우우우우우우우우우욱.
<razGon> 그런면에서 암드거가 인간적인 면이 있습니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 i5를 사느니 아얘 돈 더 지르고 i7을 사든가
<DarkCircle> i3를 사는 방법을 택하죠
<drake_kr> i3는 ㅄ
<DarkCircle> i3 퍼포먼스 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> 후리징
<razGon> i3를 살 가격이면 라노트리플 코어사는 게 좋겠죠.
<razGon> drake_kr: 살아계셨군요!
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 네.
<DarkCircle> i5랑 라노랑 성능이 비슷 해요
<drake_kr> (죽을까)
<DarkCircle> 근데 발열은 i5가 라노의 거의 절반수준.
<razGon> 호곡
<razGon> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> i5가 괜히 비싼게 아님둥
<razGon> i5면 쿼드코어?
<DarkCircle> 하지만 그래서 라노를 찾는 이유가 ...
<DarkCircle> 거기
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 솔직히 사양이 현실적이에요.
<razGon> 암드거가.
<razGon> 합리적이라는 말이 맞을듯.
<razGon> 솔직히 쿼드코어 게임아니면 별 필요없죠.
<DarkCircle> i3도 사실상 쿼드 코어예요
<drake_kr> 잉코딩 / 3D
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 옙
<DarkCircle> (물론 조건이 있다면 하이퍼 스레드가 되는놈에게만)
<drake_kr> 게임뿐이 아니라
<drake_kr> 잉코딩에서 특히.. 필요하죠
<drake_kr> 온란겜은 듀얼정도면 충분
<DarkCircle> 근데 윈도7써보시면 아시겠지만
<razGon> 라노가 클럭이 낮아서 그렇긴 한데. 그정도면 뭐 하는데 충분할듯.
<DarkCircle> 코어당 프로세스 배분이라든가 스케쥴링이 잘 되어 있어서
<razGon> 그리 사양 안타죠.
<DarkCircle> 코어를 골고루 다 써요
<drake_kr> 윈도우도 그렇고 젠투도 그렇고 괜찮음
<razGon> 우분투는 암드에 별루죠?
<DarkCircle> 그래서 코어가 많을수록 성능이 좋다는 얘기가 거기서 나옴..
<drake_kr> arm(ed) ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 사실 쿼드 이상이면 뭐..
<DarkCircle> arm(ed)ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 쿼드랑 하이퍼 스레드 걸어놓은 쿼드랑 뭐가 다르냐 라고 하실진 모르겠지만
<DarkCircle> 써보시면 확실히 다릅니다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 프로그램 실행속도가 2배 차이난다면 구라고
<razGon> 하이퍼스레드는 다되지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 한 1.4~5배정도
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 안돼요
<DarkCircle> 되는놈이 있고 안되는놈이 있고
<razGon> 아..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 암드는 하이퍼스레드 기술이 없습니다. 쌩으로 돌아가죠
<razGon> 헉..
<razGon> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 인텔 독점기술이라 ...
<razGon> 그래서 가격차이가 많이 나는 건지요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<drake_kr> amd가 구현을 못 한다기보단 특허권에 걸린다는게 맞는말일듯
<razGon> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 하이퍼스레드가 원리상으론 별거 아닌거처럼 보이는데 이게 고난이도 기술중 하나예요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 캐쉬처럼.
<DarkCircle> 코어 하나에서 스레드 두개를 처리한다는 개념이라 코어 자체에서 스레드 두개에 대한 컨텍스트 스위칭을 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 아니 그것도 뭐 캐쉬 기술에서 나온거 아니늬?
<DarkCircle> 그러려면 레지스터가 좀 있어야 하는데 그걸 처리하기 위해서 스테이지 수도 늘어나고 여하간 복잡해짐둥.
<DarkCircle> 캐쉬가 아니라 엄연히 따지면 레지스터 갯수의 증가와 스테이지별 버퍼의 확충이죠.
<drake_kr> 아니 그거도 그건데
<drake_kr> 버퍼가 아니라 캐쉬
<DarkCircle> 스레드 두개가 동시에 처리 되려면 그거에 대한 상태 레지스터가 필요.
<drake_kr> cash로 생각하면 곤란하다.. 뭐 이래 생각하고 있심더
<DarkCircle> 캐쉬는 그냥 인스트럭션이랑 데이터 쌓아두는거구요
<DarkCircle> cache.
<drake_kr> rush & cache
<DarkCircle> 거기서 실제 스테이지로 넘어가고 나서 코어내부의 상태 레지스터가 계속 바뀌어요.
<DarkCircle> 명령이 스테이지를 지나가다 문제가 발생해서 중간에 Exception이 걸린다든가 ...
<drake_kr> 인스트럭션이랑 데이터 쌓아두는건 버퍼같은 개념이고
<drake_kr> 캐쉬는 일종의.. 브라우저 캐쉬같은 개념일텐디
<razGon> 아웅... 인텔거로 구성하면 암드거로 구성하는 거에 거의 2배로 가격이 나오던데요..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 네 쌓아두는게 버퍼같은 개념이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 버퍼는 그냥 쌓아뒀다가 버리지만
<DarkCircle> 캐쉬는 안버리거든요
<drake_kr> 그러니까 armed ㄱㄱ
<DarkCircle> 버퍼랑 캐쉬랑 차이점이
<DarkCircle> 버퍼는 쌓인게 쓰레기가 될 수 있지만
<DarkCircle> 캐쉬는 재사용성이 있음.
<drake_kr> 머, 도스시절 디스크 캐쉬 프로그램을 만들어본 적이 있다면..
<drake_kr> 버퍼와 캐쉬의 개념을 정확히 정립할 수 있듬
<DarkCircle> 그래서 보통 CA에서 언급할때 버퍼에 대해서는 flush가 가능한데
<DarkCircle> cache에 대해서는 flush라는 개념이 없죠.
<DarkCircle> cache는 전원이 나가거나 컨텍스트가 완전히 바뀌기 이전까진 계속 데이터를 유지해야지 맞음
<drake_kr> 없진 않고..
<DarkCircle> 없어요
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> ... 다른가..
<DarkCircle> cache는 그냥 비트 값 보고 얘 쓸모없다 싶으면 대체해줌.
<drake_kr> grr ë¿¡ë¿¡
<DarkCircle> grr / 퀘변!
<DarkCircle> CPU 다이어그램 보시면 아시겠지만
<DarkCircle> 스테이지 사이사이에 캐쉬라는걸 두지 않고 버퍼를 두죠
<DarkCircle> 예외란게 있어서 중간에 캐쉬 같은걸 두는 경우도 있긴 한데 만약 인터럽트가 걸리거나 Exception이 걸려버리면
<DarkCircle> 스테이지 사이사이에 있는 모든 버퍼의 내용을 전부 초기화 해야돼요. 새로 들어오는 명령이나 데이터를 처리해주려면
<drake_kr> 캐퍼시터가 붙은 저장소냐 안붙은 저장소냐 뭐 이런 차이가 아닌데..
<drake_kr> 불르니까 나가네
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 커패시터는 어떻게 관리하느냐에 따라서 전압이 변동할수도 있고 아닐수도 있죠
<DarkCircle> 그냥 회로 구조에 따른거.
<razGon> 뭐 실생활에서는 듀얼코어도 충분한데 말이죠.
<drake_kr> 싱글코어는 이제 못 씀미다
<DarkCircle> 웹서버같은거 돌린다 치더라도 듀얼코어 정도는 있어야 무난하게 돌아가요
<razGon> 하지만 컴을 보면서 느끼는데요. 씨퓨가 갑이다! 라는 것을 일깨워 주네요.
<DarkCircle> 아 웹서버 nginx로 바꿀까 고민중 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon> 제 서버도 듀얼코어죠. 클럭이 낮기는 하지만.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 램이 갑 아니었어요?
<DarkCircle> 아파치보다 성능이좋아서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 근데 내 서버는 싱글코어
<drake_kr> 게다가 vm!
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 서버를 가장 잘돌릴수 잇는 방법은
<razGon> 제서버는 사실상 싱글코어입니다.
<razGon> 코어하나는 버박에게 주어서요.
<DarkCircle> 램을 열라 큰걸로 박아다 놓고 vm 이미지를 램에다 올려버리는거 .
<razGon> 오!
<DarkCircle> 그래서 요새 하드대신 쓷을쓰는이유가 ...
<razGon> 좋은생각인데요!
<DarkCircle> 그것때문.
<DarkCircle> 근데 SSD보다도 램이 조금더 빨라요
<drake_kr> 딱히 정해진 작업이 없다면 듀얼도 부족하지만
<drake_kr> 정해진 작업이 있다면 싱글로도 충분하지요
<razGon> 근데 제 서버의 램의 한계는 8기가 입니다.
<drake_kr> 그래서 범용 PC겜이 겜기보다 퍼포먼스가 안 나오는거
<DarkCircle> 인터페이스에서 처리지연이라는게 있어서 쓷은 정말 - -;
<razGon> 일단은 라노로 가려구요.
<razGon> 두루 업그레이드.
<ndsin> 배송대행 이용해보신분?
<razGon> 우리집은 암드로 점령당하는군요.
<DarkCircle> 사모님의 "캬악!"이 예상되는군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon> 지금하는 컴도 애슬론64*2
<razGon> ?
<razGon> 전기세요?
<drake_kr> 아
<DarkCircle> 전기세라기보단
<DarkCircle> 컴 살때마다 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<drake_kr> 그니까 arm으로 하시랑게유
<razGon> 아니요...
<drake_kr> 아이폰3gs는 훌륭한 웹서버의 기능을 수행할 수 있습니다
<razGon> 컴3대가 결혼하면서 있던거죠.
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon> 제가 2대 와이프 1대.
<DarkCircle> 전 컴이 문제가 아니라 이거 ㅡ.ㅡ 가지고 있는 책들이 문젠데...
<razGon> 그리고 서버만들면서 30여만원 들여서 서버구성.
<DarkCircle> 제 책장에 제본뜬거 다 합치면 책이 400권이 넘습니다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon> 허거거.
<drake_kr> 이야
<drake_kr> 독서광이네
<razGon> 멋집니다!
<DarkCircle> 책장에 못꼽아서 동생방에 꽃은거도 열댓권 됨.
<DarkCircle> 근데 죄다 레퍼런스라는건 안자랑
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<razGon> 저는 장식용 책만 ...
<drake_kr> 레퍼런스북이나 기술서적으로 채워져있는건 그다지 유쾌한 일은 아님..
<DarkCircle> 어렸을때부터 보던 책이 100여권 되는데
<DarkCircle> 그 동화책인가 뭔가도 동생방에 다 있어요
<drake_kr> 아 그럼 DarkCircle 소설같은거 많이 봤음?
<DarkCircle> 전 소설은 거의 안보고
<DarkCircle> 대부분 책장에 있는내용이라면 논픽션, 수필, 자서전
<DarkCircle> 류랄까 ㅡ.ㅡ 뭐 그래요 그런부류.
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/board_novel 이런것
<razGon> DarkCircle: 대단하시군요!!
<DarkCircle> 그리고 고등학교때 물리2 교과서가 아직도 있네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 우리집엔 깔깔이도 없는데
<DarkCircle> 물리2 혹시나 몰라서 버리지 말아야겠다 하고 처박아놨는데
<drake_kr> DarkCircle 추억돋네
<razGon> 저는 그냥 전공서적이 반, 컴서적이 반에반, 주식서적이 반에반, 기타서적이 나머지인데.
<DarkCircle> 이거 가끔 쓸데가 있긴 하더라구요
<drake_kr> 근데 DarkCircle 별로 안부러움.. 그책이 다 만화책이면 부러웠을듯
<DarkCircle> 수학2 교과서도 가지고 있으려고 했는데
<DarkCircle> 실수로 버렸음 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 대신 정석책은 공통수학,1,2 다 가지고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 만화책이
<DarkCircle> 몇권 있긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 그건 제게 아니고 동생이랑 어머니 보는거 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 흠 암튼
<DarkCircle> 제가 만화책보는걸 별로 취미로 삼질 않아서인지
<drake_kr> 난 원서만 30권정도..
<DarkCircle> 제가어디서 만화책 줏어오면 엄니가 되게 좋아하셔요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 근데 쭉 보고 버린다는거.
<DarkCircle>  =3
<drake_kr> 예전에 아버지가..
<drake_kr> 나 만화보는거 존나 싫어해서
<drake_kr> 아버지는 만화책을 싫어하나보다 싶었는데
<drake_kr> 어느날은 만화책을 압수하더니만..
<drake_kr> 화장실에 있더라고..
<DarkCircle> 화장실에서 보는 책
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<razGon> ㅎㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 그거 생각나네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 화장실에서 보는 책
<DarkCircle> 어렸을떄 참 재밌게 읽었는데
<drake_kr> 난 기술서적 화장실에서 보는데..
<drake_kr> (어쩌지..)
<razGon> 저는 아이패드요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 확실히 아잉패드는 맛이 없는듯
<DarkCircle> 아직도 그 책이 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> http://www.yes24.com/24/goods/38610
<DarkCircle> 근데 절판 ㄱ-;
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 아 생각코 보니 가이드봇 죽어있구나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 그나마 전자기기중에 맛이 느껴지는게 킨들
<DarkCircle> http://www.yes24.com/24/goods/38610
<GuideBot> [Link Title] YES24 - [국내도서]화장실에서 보는 책 2
<drake_kr> !도움
<GuideBot> 패키지 검색(deb|ubu|fed|gen|ar), 구글 날씨(날씨), 뒷북 계산기(계산), 환율 계산기(환율), 커널버전리스트(커널), URI 타이틀
<DarkCircle> 얼라 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 도움명령이 공개적으로 되네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 이러면 안되는데
<drake_kr> 그래도 상관은 없을듯
<DarkCircle> 써니옹하고 약속할때
<drake_kr> 오히려 공개적인게 낫지않으려나
<DarkCircle> 명령은 반드시 쿼리로만 가능하게 하든지 아니면 내리라고 ...
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 명령 날리다 채널이 지저분해질수가 있어요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 하지만
<DarkCircle> 예전에 잉클봇 있을때 되게 말 많았쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 저거 들여놓은거임.
<drake_kr> 이게 심해졌을때 내리고
<drake_kr> 그전까지는 그냥저냥 해도 될듯 싶은디
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 소스트리에 문제가 생겨서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 내리고 손좀 봤다가 내일부터 다시 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 내일이 아니랑 벌써 오늘이구나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 하와이 시간대는
<DarkCircle> 날짜를 하루빼고
<DarkCircle> 시 + 5
<DarkCircle> 곧 일어나실 시간일텐데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 음
<razGon> 저는 내일을 아니 오늘을 위해 자겠습니다.
<razGon> 내일 뵈요.ㅎ
<razGon> 아니 있다 뵈요
<drake_kr> 쉬세요
<DarkCircle> 네 푹 쉬세요 :D
<DarkCircle> 아음 ...
<razGon> 옙
<razGon> 근데 윈7에 램은 4기가만도 충분할까요?
<razGon> 방금정도 사양에요?
<drake_kr> 전 8기가 하니까 좀 충분하던데..
<DarkCircle> 4기가도 문제없긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 좀 많이 아쉬울거예요
<razGon> 라노는 듀얼채널로 구성해야 될거 같아서요.
<razGon> 흠.
<drake_kr> 충분이라면 8기가 정도?
<DarkCircle> 아쉽다는게 단점 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 그러면 8기가로 하죠.
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 어짜피 지출은 마눌님께서..
<DarkCircle> 아니면 8기가 램 모듈 두개 붙이셔도 되고
<DarkCircle> ...
<razGon> 헉...ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 8기가 모듈 하나에 7만원인가 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon> ㅎㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 4기가 '쓸만' / 8기가 '충분' / 16기가 '널널' / 32기가 '서버냐?'
<DarkCircle> 요새 램값이 미쳐서 계속 떨어짐.
<razGon> 그냥 4+4할래요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 제 주변엔 96기가 달고 쓰시는분도 있으니까
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle>  =3
<razGon> 허거거거.
<drake_kr> 하드냐
<razGon> 도데체 뭘하시길래..
<DarkCircle> 메인보드가 더럽게 비싸다는게 단점이긴 하지만요 ...
<drake_kr> 96기가면 램인가 하드인가
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 하드처럼 램에 가상머신 올려다 쓰심 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ndsin> 하드처럼 램을
<ndsin> 올릴려면
<ndsin> 어떻ㄱ 해야 되나요?
<ndsin> 램디스크 만드는거처럼 하면되나요?
<DarkCircle> 네 램디스크 만들면 돼요
<DarkCircle> 램디스크 요새도 쓰긴 한데 ...
<Seony> 혹시 파이썬 하시는 분 계신가요
<Ponics_Beginner> 냠냠...
<Seony> 파이썬에는 펄 같은 s/// 연산자가 없나요? 혹시 아시는 분...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-07
<grr> hi
<Ponics_Beginner> 헛... grr옹~!
<grr> Hi
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 오래간만에 보는 grr옹~!
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 보드판 하나 가져다 놓고 작업하니 편하네요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 낡은 건물에는 자리 좋아도 임대하지 말아야 겠네요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 이리 수리로 버리는 돈이 많은지.
<razGon_web> 엘레베이터도 없는 주제에 임대료만 비싸서리.
<Seony> 위치가 좋다는 프리미엄이 어쩔 수 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래도 이번에 전기 공사를 하는데. 우리에게 또 추궁하더군요.
<razGon_web> 니네가 많이 쓰니 니네가 공사해야 되지 않겠냐구요.
<razGon_web> 승압 전기 공사는 공사비가 많이 들던데.
<Seony> 요즘같이 경기 어려울 때는 세입자가 나간다고 하면 그게 더 걱정이지 않을까요?
<yemharc> 아... 피곤하네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그냥 나간다고 협박을... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 협박 걸기 전에 계약기간이 아직 많이 남아있습니다.
<razGon_web> 1년반요.
<Seony> 그럼 계약서 상에, 건물에 공사할 때 공사비를 세입자가 얼마나 부담하게 되어있는지를 한 번 살펴보심이 좋을 것 같습니다.
<Seony> 계약서 내용이 부당하게 작성되어있다고 판단되면 그래도 법적으로 구제받을 길이 있꺼든요
<razGon_web> 물론 그렇지만요. 실사용자가 우리가 되기 때문에 피하기 힘들거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 다른 가게가 있지만,
<razGon_web> 저희가 아시아대륙의 중국입니다.
<razGon_web> 전력소비가 가장 많이 합니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 일단은 주인측에서 그렇게 나온다면 어느정도 타협을 볼 생각으로 적당한 선에서 나눠서 부담하는 쪽으로 하면 서로서로 편하실 것 같아요
<razGon_web> 그러기전에 이전 승합공사를 한곳에서 인입선에 대한 공사를 해야 되는 데, 문제는 전기공사한 업체를 모른다는 거죠.
<razGon_web> 그리고 그때는 전력 인입선이 맞았을 겁니다. 그때가 초여름이라서 전기사용량이 적을때였거든요. 한겨울에 맞추어서 계산해야 되는데 말이죠.
<Seony> 이래저래 골치아프시겠군요...
<yemharc> 전기사용량이 얼마나 되길래 공사까지 필요한건가요?
<razGon_web> 자칫 잘못하면 전기 공사 폭탄을 맞을 거 같아요. 이게 기본 330만원 나올거 같습니다.
<yemharc> 산업용 전기는 아닌거네요...
<razGon_web> 건물전체에 대한 사용량에 대한 것에 대한 비용을 부과하는거죠.
<razGon_web> 산업용전기는 많이 나오나요?
<yemharc> 산업용이 더 싸죠
<yemharc> 일단 누진세가 안 붙는걸로 알고 있어요
<razGon_web> 전기 사용량은 산업용이 한겨울에 45만원 정도 나옵니다.
<razGon_web> 적게 나갈때는 25만원.
<razGon_web> 승압하는데 공사비용이 330만원 나온다는거죠.
<yemharc> 아하;;
<razGon_web> 건물로 들어오는 인입선이 예전에 나갔거든요.
<yemharc> 전 매달 전기세가 330 나온다는 말인줄;;
<razGon_web> 인입선 전기 한계용량이 150kW인데. 단위가 맞는지 몰겠네요. 사용용량이 250kW라고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 인입선을 공사했다고 한다면 문제는 1. 전기공사하는 업체에서 사용 용량에 대한 계산을 잘못한점. 2. 저희가 많은 비중을 차지하나 다른 곳에 사용량도 많은 점.
<Seony> 작년에 펄 공부해본답시고 책 사서 백날 봐바야, 학교에서 파이썬 듣는다고 맨날 숙제하고 밤 늦게까지 공부하고 하는 "강제"에는 못따라가는군요..
<Seony> 역시 공부는 강제로 시켜야 머리에 쏙쏙... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 젠작 원격으로 내트웍 작업하는데
<bluedusk> 이건 service network restart 할때마다 간이 조마조마 하는군요..ㅠ
<Seony> 근데 파이썬에는 펄에서 s/// 같은 연산자가 없어서 불편하다고 해야할지, 코드가 지저분해져야한다고 해야할지...
<bluedusk> 아 말하는순간.. 안올라오네요..-_-
<Seony> 헛...
<razGon_web> 채찍을 들어야.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저, 중고 사려고 했는데. 주변에서 말리더군요. 10여만원만 더써서 그냥 업하라고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 근데 질문이 SATA 6G 기술과 USB 3.0이 수년내 활성화 될가능성은 얼마나 될까요?
<razGon_web> AMD의 라노APU로 구성하려는데. 칩셋이 A55와 A75가 갈등이 때려서요. 현실은 A55도 괜찮은데 말이죠.
<yemharc> 양쪽 다 아직 주도권이 없네요
<yemharc> 사타는 SSD랑 경쟁하고 usb는 선더볼트랑 경쟁하죠
<yemharc> 아마 ssd랑 usb3.0이 대세가 되지 않을까 싶네요
<yemharc> 스토리지쪽은 ssd 가격이 꾸준히 낮아지고 있고, 사타가 아무리 힘을 내도 ssd에 비해 느리고요
<yemharc> usb쪽은 선더볼트보다 느리지만 기존의 호환성이나 보편성이나 여러가지 이점이 있는 상태고요
<yemharc> 그리고 우리의 틈새시장 블루투스 (......)
<grr> 웹호스팅 쓰고 있는데 10일도 안남았는데 업체에서 문자 한통 업네요 (...)
<grr> 빈정상하네..
<yemharc> 그리고 날짜가 되면 칼같이 끊기고 자료가 날아가는 홈페이지
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 그리고 충격받은 grr은 모든것을 뒤로 하고 웹호스팅 업계에 뛰어든다!!
<grr> - _-....
<yemharc> .....무리수였나
<grr> PC하나 남는거 있긴한데 공인 IP가 아니라서...
<yemharc> 회사에 몰래 물려놔요 (........)
<grr> 제 자리에 공인 IP용 스위치가 있긴한데.. 죄다 VoIP 테스트용이라...
<yemharc> 테스트용이라고 물려놓고 포트포워딩
<grr> ....
<Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<North> 부팅시디 배송 서비스가 없어졌네요? ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> http://www.bloter.net/archives/95010
<razGon_web> SSD는 사타 포트에 연결 하지 않나요?
<North> HDD Secondary에 쓰기 안되는 원인은 뭘까요?
<North> 읽기는 됩니다
<Seony> 리눅스에서요?
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 안드로이드도 리눅스 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 이상한 기사 =3
<readytoact> 냐하하하하하
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅁ
<Seony> razGon_web, 혹시 집에도 리눅스 서버 돌리세요?
<razGon_web> dPq
<razGon_web> 옙
<Seony> razGon_web, 음악들을 때 혹시 아이튠즈 쓰시나요?
<razGon_web> 아니요. 그냥 ai wing이라고 웹서버 형식으로 스트리밍 하는 것을 씁니다.
<Seony> 아... 넵
<razGon_web> 게다가 제 핸폰은 안드로이드라서 이게 들어야 하는데 안듣네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 이게 잘되는게 크롬과 iOS에서 듣는거 같아요
<razGon_web> 아이폰과 아이패드는 잘~~씁니다.
<readytoact> 냠..
<readytoact> 저기..
<razGon_web> 그나저나 저기에 있는 리눅스패드는 어떤배포판이 들어갈까요?
<razGon_web> KDE에서 사업을 하다니.. 캐노니컬에서하지...쩝
<Seony> 아무래도 데비안 계열이 아닐까 생각해봅니다...
<DarkCircle> KDE가 돈이 많으니까요.
<DarkCircle> 넘쳐서 주체할 수 없을 정도의 돈을 가지고 있다는 KDE재단
<DarkCircle> (그만큼 프로젝트 규모도 엄청납니다.)
<Seony> K Desktop Env 얘기하시는 건가요? 아니면 다른덴가요?
<DarkCircle> 그곳 맞습니다
<Seony> 오... KDE가 그렇게 돈이 많은 곳이었군요...
<Seony> 근데 돈이 많은 거랑 프로그램의 완성도와는 공식이 성립하지 않군요...
<DarkCircle> 네 개개별 완성도는 좀 떨어지긴 하죠.
<drake_kr> 그래도 KDE는 그나마 선택과 집중이 되지 않던가요
<DarkCircle> 하지만 어떤 오픈소스 프로젝트든 마찬가지로 Steady and slow
<Seony> 화면이 화려한 건 사실인데, 그 화려함이 "쓸데없다"라는 게 제 의견입니다...
<DarkCircle> 네 네이밍부터 시작해서 통일화가 참 잘되어 있어요
<drake_kr> ... x를 부정하는 저로써는 참 공감이 가는..
<DarkCircle> 전 KDE의 UI나 이런거보다는 ...
<DarkCircle> 아이디어나 컨텐츠의 참신성에 KDE에 높은 점수를 주고 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 교육컨텐츠가 가장 잘 발달한 플랫폼이 KDE 환경이기도 하구요
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 국딩시절에 로고그래픽 이라는넘이 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 이게 turtle이라는넘이거든요
<drake_kr> 어라 서버 또 맛갔나..
<DarkCircle> Kturtle이 아이들의 프로그래밍 개념 학습에 참 좋습니다.
<DarkCircle> C언어부터 파이선부터 베이직부터 이건 좀 복잡한게 있어서 처음부터 프로그래밍에 발담가보고 싶다면 Kturtle을 추천 ..
<drake_kr> 음 반응이 상당히 느리네요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 음... 전 그래도 투박한 그놈보단 KDE에 한 표를!
<Seony> 데탑은 무조건 화려해야!!! ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐 화려한게 쓸데없다면서요
<razGon_web> 저는 단촐한게 좋아요.
<razGon_web> 플럭스박스나 오픈박스 괜찮던데요.
<razGon_web> 물론 지금은 그놈의 노예지만요..ㅎ
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 x 쓰시잖아요
<razGon_web> 지금 쓰고 있는 서버는 서버역할보다 오히려 원격으로 쓰는 클라우드 데탑이라는 말이 맞겠어요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 당근!
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> x가 뭐가필요한겨..
<yemharc> drake_kr: HD 영상볼떄
<drake_kr> 그거 framebuffer 직접 접근가능
<yemharc> 어렵잖아요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 애플유저 두명을 앞에 두고 GUI 왜 쓰냐고 하시다니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 병신같지만 멋있지
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 학교애들이 아이폰앱/안드로이드앱 만드는거 쉽게 생각하고서, 제출마감시간 5시간 전부터 어영부영 시작하더니 36시간이 지나도록 해결 못하고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 쉽고편한 CLI
<yemharc> ....거야 뭐, 쉽다면 쉽습니다마는...
<Seony> 전에 미리 봐두고서 이게 쉽지않다는 걸 알고있었던 게 그나마 다행이었지...
<yemharc> (일단 프레임워크는 다 마련되어 있으니)
<grr> CLI는 우릴 배반하지 않아요
<drake_kr> ... 응? 난 애플제품으로 웹서버 돌릴생각 하는데..
<yemharc> xnix 계열이면 당연히 써먹어야죠 (응?)
<razGon_web> 저는 xen을 잘이용해서 하나의 서버로 움직이는 시스템을 생각해요.
<Seony> drake_kr: 아니 애플제품 싫어하시는 분이 왜 갑자기 웹서버를 애플제품으로... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이러면 컴퓨터의 새로운 블루 오션이 될수도 있죠. 리소스의 절약과 분배... 문제는 그것을 어찌하느냐인데.. 뭐  상상속의 시스템이네요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 저는 웹서버 아이패드같은 것으로 돌리는 것도 괜찮다고 생각합니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아이패드 리소스 관리 잘해서요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 이미 저사람 아이폰은 XE를 돌렸습니다 (.....불쌍해라)
<razGon_web> 왠지 잘할거 같다는.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ?? Seony님 제가 언제 애플제품 싫다고 했어요
<yemharc> 애플이 싫다(x)   난 복돌이다 (o)
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> yemharc: 정확해
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 공부해야하는데 왜이리 하기가 싫은지...
<drake_kr> 공부하기 좋아하는 사람 손
<yemharc> 의견을 표명하려면 땅파고 들어가야 하나......
<drake_kr> '재미있는걸 하기 위해서' 공부를 할수밖에 없는거지..
<drake_kr> 공부 자체를 좋아하는 사람은 없죠
<Seony> 재밌는걸 하는 행위 자체가 남들에게는 공부, 자기한테는 "재밌는 거"에요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 음?
<yemharc> 어차피 혼자 하는거니 남들이 어떻게 느끼는가는 상관없죠
<yemharc> 그렇게 따지면 수학이 좋아서 수학자가 된 사람(=ㅂㅌ)들은.....
<drake_kr> 아 하긴..
<drake_kr> 임수?
<razGon_web> 아웅. 교과외 공부를 재미있어하니...쩝...
<drake_kr> imsu: 2월달엔 늦잠자지 말고 우리집에 있다가 같이 가자고
<yemharc> 임수씨 정도면 아직 양호(=구제가능)하다고 봅니다
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 뭘 구제를 해
<drake_kr> 아 맞다
<drake_kr> yemharc: 오늘 집필자모임 7시 맞제?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 요즘 임수가 안보이네...
<drake_kr> 교수질 하느라 바쁜듯
<Seony> 교수질 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 메탈 좋아하시는 분들이 별로 없어서 음악얘기 할 데가 없네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그나저나 grr 이새키
<drake_kr> 또 겜만든다고..
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 이제 저놈 실력엔..
<drake_kr> 더블드래곤 정도 만들면 대단한거임
<DarkCircle> 쥐랄랄+갸르릉
<drake_kr> 백지영하고 무슨관계임 grr
<drake_kr> 근데 진짜 옛날게임들 보면
<drake_kr> 지금와서 구현하래도 정말 힘든 게임들임..
<drake_kr> 코드같은게 많이 공개되어 있어서 다행이지..
<yemharc> 그냥 엔진개발이나 하라고 해요 (...)
<yemharc> 그것도 소스 공개되어 있는데......
<drake_kr> 아니 안보고 만들기
<grr> drake_kr:그렇고 그런사이
<drake_kr> yemharc: 다음주로 변경됨
<arunatsu> 우왕 이 채널은 정말 활발하네요
<arunatsu> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> arunatsu: ㅎㅎ 그쵸?
<arunatsu> 네 ㅋ
<arunatsu> 아 freenode에서 쓰는 아이디가 달라서 저를 알아보시는분이 없겠네요 ㅎㅎ;
<arunatsu> 더이상 bluedusk님이랑 헷갈릴일은 없어서 좋지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 지금 파이썬으로 스샷 찍고 서버로 보내는 스크립트 대충 만들고 있는데, 더 발전시켜서 스샷을 찍으면 알아서 보내게끔 하는 기능을 넣어봐야겠군요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> arunatsu: ㅎㅎ 그래도 블제이님은 다들 기억하지 않을까요
<arunatsu> 하도 한동안 잠수를 타서 ^^:
<arunatsu> 아 저도 그런 스크립트 하나 짜려고 생각중이었는데
<arunatsu> 완성하시면 저도 보여주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금은 그냥 찍고 보내기만 하는거라 별거 없어요. 사실상 쉘 명령어를 차례대로 적은 수준 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 아얄씨 클라이언트에서 작동되게끔 만든 스크립트가 있었는데 그게 자꾸 작동이 안되서... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> grr : 그렇고 그런사이에 대한 인증샷을 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 그렇군.. grr이 대한민국 인터넷 인프라 발전에 커다란 기여를 했군..
<arunatsu> Seony: 그렇군요 ㅋ IRC 클라이언트는 어떤걸 사용중이세요?
<Seony> arunatsu: 앗차... 저 맥입니다.  ㅎㅎ
<arunatsu> 앗 그렇군요 ㅋ
<Seony> root라는 글자를 한글로 놓고 치면 욕이 나오는군요...
<bluedusk> 오 맥을 irc 클라이언트로
<bluedusk> 좋군요..꺄앜~
<bluedusk> Seony, 농담이에요....;
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<arunatsu> bluedusk: 안녕하세요^^
<yemharc> 아......
<arunatsu> 블루3인방중에 한명이신 블덕님
<drake_kr> 초개새?
<drake_kr> chroot
<yemharc> drake_kr: ...help me
<yemharc> 이건 이미 프로젝트가 아니여...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ??
<yemharc> 갑과 을이 각각 하는 말이 틀리고, PM은 없고, 담당 이사는 정보를 안 주고
<yemharc> 을은 갑쪽에서 진행이 안된다 싶으니까 다른 일 수주해다 하고 있고
<drake_kr> si네?
<yemharc> ..........중간에 낀 난 대체 뭐여
<drake_kr> si 개발자.
<yemharc> 더 웃긴건 제가 갑쪽이라는거죠.........
<drake_kr> ... 갑질을 해
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-02-06at9.31.44PM.png
<Seony> 오... 스크립트 작동하는군...
<yemharc> drake_kr: 갑질을 하려고 해도 말이죠...
<drake_kr> 그러니까 내가 후배들한테 운동을 하라고 하는겨
<drake_kr> 운동은 자신을 위해서가 아니야
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아뇨 운동의 문제가 아니라...
<drake_kr> 건강을 위해서가 아니야
<yemharc> ..........전주에 있는데 무슨수로 갑질을 해요 orz
<drake_kr> 전라도사투리로 욕해야함?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아웈 담배땡겨 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 잠시 자리비움이요
<drake_kr> yemharc
<yemharc> drake_kr: 모임 다음주로 연기입니다.
<drake_kr> 그건 아까 얘기했잖어
<yemharc> 아, 메일로는 연락이 없어서 명환이형한테 다시 연락해봤어요
<yemharc> 제가 대신해서 공지메일 띄웠습니다.
<drake_kr> 그나저나 yemharc 약속있어?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<arunatsu> ur/ 1
<UidX> 후
<UidX> HTML5 왜이래
<UidX> ㅡㅡ
<UidX> 왜 아이폰 너만 안 맞는거니!
<UidX> 어라
<UidX> 왜이러지?
<razGon_web> 질문이 있는데요. 윈도용 irc 프로그램간단한거 뭐 없을까요? 아니면 웹으로 하는 버젼이라든가요
<yemharc> mirc
<yemharc> x-chat, y-chat, silvereX
<Seony> xchat 윈도우용 있지않나요?
<yemharc> chatzilla, 파폭 익스텐션, hydraIRC
<yemharc> 윈도 엑챗은 유료에요
<bluedusk> 앗 엑스쳇 윈오우용이면
<bluedusk> 엑스 윈도우인가요?? +__+
<yemharc> 그 외에....AdiIRC, Quassel
<yemharc> fairly light라는것도 있고요
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 메롱~!
<yemharc> 아, 이거 나열하자니 의미가 없고 여길 참고하세요 ::: http://goo.gl/gsS2B
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 밀옹~! 무슨 모임 ?
<DarkCircle> 윈도용 액수챗 포크 된거 있을텐데
<DarkCircle> 인클 챗 찾아보세요
<yemharc> y-chat
<DarkCircle> 전 인클챗 쓰는데
<DarkCircle> 엑수챗에 맥삘나는 UI
<razGon_web> yemharc: 역시!!! 검색 종결자!!
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 닭~! 써클옹~!
<DarkCircle> -0-
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> razGon_web: 타이틀이 나날이 바뀌어 가는군요 -_-)a....
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 거식한 모임이여 ?
<yemharc> ?
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 무슨 공지를 올렸다는 거여 ?
<yemharc> 아, 우분투 책쓰는 모임인데 오늘이 원래 정기모임인데 미뤄졌어요
<Seony> yemharc: 초보자에게 펄 프로그래밍 문법을 가르쳐주고 얼마나 정확하게 짜는지 측정해봤는데, "문법을 랜덤으로 생성한 언어가 더 나았다"고 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 그거야 어쩔수 없죠
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 아... 그려...
<Seony> yemharc: 그나저나 이번에 파이썬 시작했는데 재밌어서 아무래도 펄 안하고 파이썬만 할 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 당장 사람이라는게 국문법대로 말하는 사람 없으니까요
<yemharc> 근데 문제라면 "변하는게 당연한" 말하고는 틀리다 보니
<yemharc> 나중에 가면 단점이 되는거겠죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 저 글의 요지는, 펄의 가독성이 떨어진다는 얘기를 하려던 거였어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이런 말이 있대요. "Write once, Never read"
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저 말 보고 조냉 웃겨서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 암튼 이번에 파이썬 배우는데 재밌더라구요...
<yemharc> 기억합시다 WONR
<yemharc> 개인적으로 스크립팅 언어는 루비가 더 재밌더군요
<Seony> 그렇군요... 저는 강제로 해야하는 거라 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 개인적으로 스크립트 언어는  할줄 아는게 bash shell 밖에.. 없어서..;
<Seony> 근데 파이썬에는 펄에 있는 s/// 같은 연산자가 없어서 스트링 처리할 때 좀 불편하더라구요...
<Seony> 조건 여러 개 치환하려면 여러번 돌려야해서..
<yemharc> 음... s///라는건 정규표현식 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 네. 치환연산자...
<Seony> 펄 같으면 for문에 중괄호 하나 열어서 s//// 계속 쓰면 되는데,
<yemharc> Seony: http://goo.gl/ND18M
<Seony> 파이썬에서는 var = re.search('','') 이짓을 계속 써야해서..
<yemharc> Seony: http://goo.gl/efdLb
<Seony> 아... 정규식을 몰라서 그런 게 아니구요,
<Seony> 음.. 잠시만요... 예를 하나 보여드려야겠네..
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-02-06at10.03.08PM.png
<yemharc> 그러니까 정규식을 반복문 안에 넣어서 돌리는걸 말하시는건가요?
<Seony> 스샷처럼 s/// 구문을 여러개 넣어서 하나의 for문에 다 집어넣고 돌리면 되는데,
<Seony> 파이썬도 안되는 건 아닌데, var = re.search('','') 이걸 계속 반복해야해서요..
<Seony> 뭐 아직 제가 잘 몰라서 그렇겠지만..
<Seony> 네. 반복문 안에 넣어서 돌리는 걸 의미하는데, 왠지 var = re.search('','') 이걸 게속 반복하면 코드가 좀 허접해보여서... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> re.findall(r"\w","abcd")
<yemharc> 이런 녀석이 있네요
<yemharc> 찾는게 이게 맞으신건지 모르겠는데
<yemharc> seony  이건 메뉴얼을 훑어보시는게 더 빠르고 정확할거 같습니다. ::: http://docs.python.org/library/re.html
<imsu> 숑숑~~ 바쁜척하기 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 1월 세미나 죄송합니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> imsu: 오랜만에 뵈요 :)
<imsu> 할말만 하고 사라지기 숑숑~ ;;;;;;; 그럼 다음 기회에 흑흑;;
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일이 좀 꼬여놔서리;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 숑숑 일하러 갑니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_web> 헉... 튕기네요.
<razGon_web> 안되겠다 아웃.1
<Seony> yemharc: 와이프 픽업 좀 해오느라... findall은 "하나의 패턴"만 검색해줘요. 여러가지는 한 번에 지정이 안되죠. 암튼 감사합니다. 계속 공부하다보면 알게되겠죠
<yemharc> 음, 그럼 그 이상은 저도 잘 모르겠네요
<Seony> 일단 중요한 점은, 집에서 혼자 책 사서 공부하는 것보다 학교에서 "강제"로 시켜서 하는 공부가 더 잘된다는 사실입니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 파이썬이 쉽다보니 재미는 있어서 다행이에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 귀도 반씨가 애초에 선언을 그리 해 버렸죠
<yemharc> "우리가 정말 최고의 언어일지는 모르겠지만, 적어도 프로그래밍을 처음(?) 배우는 사람에게는 최고의 언어다."
<yemharc> 아, 뒷부분 최고가 아니라 최선이군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ. 근데 학교에서 처음부터 어렵게 시작해서 쉽진 않았어요
<razGon_web> 파이썬이 배우기 괜찮나요?
<razGon_web> 아웅.. 의학공부해야 하는데...쩝...
<Seony> razGon_web, 프로그래밍에 완전 초보시라면 개인적으로는 HTML과PHP를 먼저 시작하시는 걸 추천해드립니다.
<Seony> HTML에 PHP가 훨씬 배우기 편하고, 동기부여가 강하게 되거든요
<razGon_web> 예전에 베이직 했엇구요. C잰뱅이로 배웠습니다.
<yemharc> 웹쪽이 일단 눈에 바로바로 결과물이 보이니 정말 동기부여가 좋죠
<razGon_web> 근데 벌써 20년전[먼 산..............]
<bluedusk> 프로그래밍에 초짜면 C부터..하앜하앜
<Seony> razGon_web, 일단 PHP를 어느정도 하시고나면 그때부턴 어느 언어든 금방 배웁니다.
<razGon_web> PHP....
<razGon_web> 그것은 먼산....
<razGon_web> 담주에 발표할것부터 준비해야 겠습니다!
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 1년뒤에나 입문할수 있을듯.
<razGon_web> 일단은 컴퓨터 하나 짜야 겠습니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 싼맛에 라노로 메인보드 구성
<arunatsu> 프로그래밍 처음 시작하는 분들에게는 Haskell, Prolog, MIPS assembly와 Perl을 추천합니다 ^^
<drake_kr> 아 미치
<drake_kr> 단추 떨어져서 버스타고 가다가 돌아옴..
<yemharc> .......;;;
<drake_kr> 처음 프로그래밍 하시는 분들께는 java 추천합니다만, 이외의 다른 언어도 한번씩 보시는걸 추천합니다..
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 각종 언어 다 나오는군요.
<Seony> 처음 프로그래밍 하시는 분들께는 사실상 English를 먼저 추천해야하는데... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ... 근데 arunatsu 너무하시네요
<razGon_web> 제가 하고 싶은 말.ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> mips assembly라니..
<arunatsu> ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc> Seony: english 동감 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 근데 제말은 진심임.. 프로그래밍 언어는 java만큼 개념다지기 좋은게 없어요
<razGon_web> 적극 동감.ㅋㅋㅋ
<arunatsu> drake_kr: 그렇긴 하죠 구조가 잘 짜여져있으니~
<drake_kr> java만 하면 기초가 부족하기때문에..
<Seony> drake_kr: 제가 자바로 시작해서 그나마 OOP에 대해서 쉽게 이해할 수 있었쬬.
<drake_kr> c 한번 보면..
<razGon_web> 저 퇴근합니다.
<drake_kr> c로 가변문자열을 동적할당으로 쓸정도가 되면 기초는 끝이 납니다
<razGon_web> 있다가 뵈요..^^;
<drake_kr> 다시 출발합니다
<yemharc> drake_kr: 전 요즘 objc 추천해요
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 얼른 오세요 ㅋ
<Seony> 아.. objc는 외계어... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 먼말인지 모르겠..
<bluedusk> 분명 한글로는 말을 쓰시는것 같기는 한데
<drake_kr> gcc에서 컴파일하는 objc 좋지
<bluedusk> 한자는 아닌게 나같은 컴맹은..;
<arunatsu> drake_kr: heapalloc이 왜 malloc보다 빠른지 알고  스택오버플로우 정도는 가볍게 구현할 실력이 되야 기초가 끝!! ....이라고 말하고 싶지만 억지겠죠 ㅎㅎ;
<drake_kr> 네.
<drake_kr> 그것도 기초에 속하긴 하지만
<yemharc> 스택오버플로우를 가볍게 구현한다는 것, 그것은 보안 허점을 만들어 둔다는 것.... (야?!)
<drake_kr> 아이씨 가면서 irc999로 해야겠다
<readytoact> 더헙
<readytoact> 사람 그득한.. 1호선 전철안
<readytoact> -_-;; 학학
<grr> 감성적인 드레이크아이폰이다
<drake_iphone> 하지만 3gs
<drake_iphone> 감성은 4부터임 3는 아님
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<twinsenx> 한글
<DarkCircle> English
<DarkCircle> grr / ni hao~
<DarkCircle>  =3
<twinsenx> hangul xie xie
<DarkCircle> !도움
<twinsenx> xie xie wo ie ni
<DarkCircle> http://google.co.kr
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Google
<twinsenx> !도우미
<GuideBot> [Notice] GuideBot(~PircBot@121.168.63.178)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] 서기닭묘(~darkmeow@darkcircle.users.hanirc.org)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<DarkCircle> DarkCircle#ubuntu-ko@freenode.net
<GuideBot> <서기닭묘@hanirc> 서기닭묘#ubuntu@apink.hanirc.org
<DarkCircle> 이시간 이후로 HanIRC와의 릴 연동이 시작됩니다 -ㅅ-
<GuideBot> <흑곰@hanirc> ..
<GuideBot> <흑곰@hanirc> 넌 누구냐!
<GuideBot> [Notice] 서기닭묘(~darkmeow@darkcircle.users.hanirc.org)님께서 채널을 나가셨습니다.
<DarkCircle> 흑곰 / 너브죽
<GuideBot> <흑곰@hanirc> 흠
<GuideBot> <흑곰@hanirc> 잘 보이나요?
<GuideBot> <흑곰@hanirc> 잠이나 자야지
<GuideBot> <흑곰@hanirc> 휙
<GuideBot> [Notice] 흑곰(~s@218.235.138.47)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Quit)
<DarkCircle> 네 아주 잘보입니다 -0-
<DarkCircle> (주무시러 가셨네 .. )
<GuideBot> [Notice] 티니_tsv(T-IS@113.30.73.114)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<GuideBot> [Notice] 티니_tsv(T-IS@113.30.73.114)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] blueguy^(~blueguy@59.29.233.57)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Quit)
<DarkCircle> 잠시 기능보강을 위해 셧다운을 ..
<GuideBot> [Notice] GuideBot(~PircBot@121.168.63.178)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] 서기닭묘(~darkmeow@121.168.63.178)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<DarkCircle> !이웃동네보기
<GuideBot> <서기닭묘@hanirc> am0c / 너브죽
<GuideBot> <소미♡@hanirc> 서기닭묘:  안녕하세요 ( _ _)
<GuideBot> <서기닭묘@hanirc> 오늘부터 릴이 됩니다. -0-
<DarkCircle> 여깄지롱 -ㅅ-/
<GuideBot> <소미♡@hanirc> 오호라
<am0c> 와웅
<DarkCircle> 펄방에서 돌아가는게 부러워서 *-_-* ....
<DarkCircle> 여기에도 만들게 되었다능.
 * DarkCircle 퍽퍽
 * GuideBot <서기닭묘@freenode> 퍽퍽
<DarkCircle> 액션 메세지도 전달 잘 되네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 근데 뭔가 서버이름이 이상하게 된듯 ...
<DarkCircle> (엌!)
<GuideBot> [Notice] GuideBot(~PircBot@121.168.63.178)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
 * GuideBot <서기닭묘@hanirc> 퍽퍽
 * DarkCircle 퍽퍽
<GuideBot> <서기닭묘@hanirc> 이제 제대로 나오네요
 * GuideBot <서기닭묘@hanirc> 올레!
<GuideBot> [Notice] GuideBot(~PircBot@121.168.63.178)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<DarkCircle> !이웃동네보기
<DarkCircle> 여하든 잘 되니 잠수.
<GuideBot> [Notice] GuideBot(~PircBot@121.168.63.178)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] 서기닭묘(~darkmeow@121.168.63.178)님께서 채널을 나가셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] 소미♡(~som@124.49.51.146)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Ping timeout)
<GuideBot> [Notice] 소미♡(~som@124.49.51.146)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] 생기발랄º스머프(TeamcrazY@lynartbih.users.hanirc.org)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<GuideBot> [Notice] fender(fender@27.35.76.76)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Quit: 전 이만 갑니다.)
<GuideBot> [Notice] 미리나이루2(~halfelf82@14.45.240.144)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] kkb110(~kkb110@69.203.124.125)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<GuideBot> [Notice] kkb110(~kkb110@69.203.124.125)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] Seony(~jswlinux@24.43.212.174)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] Seony(~jswlinux@24.43.212.174)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Quit: Linkinus - http://linkinus.com)
<GuideBot> [Notice] Seony(~jswlinux@24.43.212.174)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] 야리(~kokokin@eriman.users.hanirc.org)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Quit: X-iRc v2.6.1 Armour au Claire de Lune -- http://www.dgtalx.net)
<GuideBot> [Notice] 조물주(~jincreato@125.142.30.148)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Ping timeout)
<Seony> 음... 들어오고 나갈 때마다 메시지 나오는 건 빼야할 듯 싶은데요..
<Seony> 어차피 IRC 클라이언트에서도 나오는 메시지라...
<GuideBot> [Notice] tempest(~kudos@kudos.users.hanirc.org)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] darjeeling(~darjeelin@112.187.138.119)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] 루안페리아(ZISN2.9G@ruanperia.users.hanirc.org)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Quit: Http://www.ZeroIRC.NET ▒ Zero IRC ▒ Ver 2.9G)
<GuideBot> [Notice] Seony(~jswlinux@24.43.212.174)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Quit: Leaving...)
<GuideBot> [Notice] 루안페리아(ZISN2.9G@110.76.94.49)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] 루안페리아(ZISN2.9G@110.76.94.49)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Registered)
<GuideBot> [Notice] 루안페리아(ZISN2.9G@ruanperia.users.hanirc.org)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] 루안페리아(ZISN2.9G@ruanperia.users.hanirc.org)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Quit: Http://www.ZeroIRC.NET ▒ Zero IRC ▒ Ver 2.9G)
<GuideBot> [Notice] darjeeling(~darjeelin@112.187.138.119)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (EOF from client)
<GuideBot> [Notice] hyoragi_us(~yeaji.shi@174.35.1.224)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] morris_(~morris@210.94.41.89)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] morris(~morris@210.94.41.89)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Ping timeout)
<razGon_web> hello!
<GuideBot> [Notice] LinDol(LinDol@210.118.73.173)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] 좋은진호___(~truefeel@112.164.10.80)님은 이제부터 좋은진호입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-08
<GuideBot> [Notice] 배고픈펭귄(elitaker@222.112.135.196)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<GuideBot> [Notice] sakuragi(~sakuragi@125.129.124.45)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] darjeeling(~darjeelin@14.63.105.2)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] 슁킷|호갱님(~dsaf@118.131.111.211)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] darjeeling(~darjeelin@14.63.105.2)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (EOF from client)
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 가이드봇이 어디를 체크하는 건가요? 우리 접속하는 건 아닌거 같은데요.
<razGon_web> 한아얄씨쪽인가요? 아니면 다른 서버쪽인가요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<GuideBot> [Notice] 재원(~Norix@125.177.159.87)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] ihavnoth(~ihavnoth@175.196.10.202)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> <ihavnoth@hanirc> 입장한것까지 설명 안해줘도 되는데...
<GuideBot> <ihavnoth@hanirc> 싱크봇이군요...
<ihavnoth> ... 하나 빼야하나
<GuideBot> [Notice] Seony(~jswlinux@24.43.212.174)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> DarkCircle: 입장메시지는 빼야할 거 같은데요...
<GuideBot> [Notice] 소미♡(~som@124.49.51.146)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Ping timeout)
<razGon_web> 소미는 누구고 재원은 누구인가요?
<razGon_web> 여자분이 여기 오실거 같지 않은데.ㅋ
<Seony> 소미님은 한아얄씨에 자주 오시던 분..
<razGon_web> 슁킷.... 배고픈 팽귄...
<razGon_web> 아.. 한아얄씨에 입장을 알려주는 봇인가요?
<Seony> GuideBot이요?
<razGon_web> 옙
<Seony> 여기서 나오는 대화를 그쪽으로 전달해주기도 하는데,
<Seony> 입장/퇴장에 관련해서는 빼달라고 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 드디어 한아얄씨와 동맹을.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그쪽이 워낙 대화가 없다보니...
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 봇들아
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 안녕
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 동맹따위!
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 허걱!!
<razGon_web> 여기 대화가 나가는 모냥이네요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 재미있겠다...ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 거기 제가 갈께요.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 좀 해보고 안되겠다싶으면 뺄려구요.
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 메시지를 좀 줄여야 될듯 보여요
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 닉만 보여 준다던가
<Seony> 네. 좀 길죠...
<GuideBot> <morris_@hanirc> 닉만 보여줘도 될거 같아요
<GuideBot> <morris_@hanirc> guidebot만 말을 하니까
<GuideBot> <innofree@hanirc> 추워
<GuideBot> <innofree@hanirc> 미칠거 같아
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 봇 닉도 좀 줄여 ??
<GuideBot> <innofree@hanirc> spy : 난로좀 띠어와
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> innofree:  누구셈?
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> <innofree@hanirc> ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> <innofree@hanirc> 조낸 춥내
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 근데 거기 돈 많은 회사자나
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 여긴
<GuideBot> <innofree@hanirc> 담배피러가기싫어
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> <innofree@hanirc> 우리 적자야
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 거기 건물 좋아요?
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 선릉 건물만 가봐서
<GuideBot> <innofree@hanirc> 다른대 비교안해봐서
<GuideBot> <innofree@hanirc> 모름
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 이사하고 안가봤음
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 김ㅇㅇㅇ때 보다 구림?
<GuideBot> <innofree@hanirc> 김영건물은 흡연자를 위한 건물이거등.
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 푸하
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 대박
<GuideBot> [Notice] 패수맨|놋북(~passman@61.40.47.163)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] darjeeling(~darjeelin@14.63.105.2)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 저런 종료는
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 안 넘겨두 되는데
<Seony> 퇴근 1시간 남았는데 마음 같아서는 지금 가고싶은 생각이 드는군요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> [Notice] morris(~morris@210.94.41.89)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] morris_(~morris@210.94.41.89)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (EOF from client)
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: Hi
<yemharc> 시끌벅적 해졌네요
<Seony> 네. 입퇴장 메시지 때문에 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> <innofree@hanirc> darjeeling : 오늘 2시 참석??
<GuideBot> <darjeeling@hanirc> ?
<GuideBot> <darjeeling@hanirc> 아마 그럴듯.
<razGon_web> 그래도 활기차진게 좋네요.ㅎ
<GuideBot> [Notice] passinger(~inklchat@175.255.252.22)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<Seony> razGon_web, 여기는 그래도 늘 활기차지 않았나요? ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> [Notice] lindol_(~lindol@175.201.2.130)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 그렇죠..ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> [Notice] bluedusk|Desktop(~insainty@112.220.232.82)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 더 활기차지는 면도 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 대화의 집중성이 떨어지는 건 고민해야 겠습니다.
<Seony> 저는 더 복잡해졌다는 느낌이 들어서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 어제 보험건은 잘 해결되셨나요?
<razGon_web> 느낌이 조용한 나만의 카페에서 복잡한 스타벅스 온느낌?
<razGon_web> 그건 조금 싫은데.. 입퇴장 메세지만 줄어도.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 맥북에어 450불에 판다고 올라왔네...
<Seony> 오늘은 왠 비가 엄청 쏟아지는군요...
<Seony> 헐... 거기다 넷스플릿까지..
<razGon_web> 저 라노로 결정햇습니다.
<razGon_web> A6 3500으로요.
<yemharc> Seony: 일단 그럭저럭 해결은 봤습니다.
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 기업용에서는노티스 메세지는
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 전달 안해주셨으면
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 완전 스팸되고 있음
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 머지
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 이건
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc>  GuideBot> [Notice] ubuntulog2(~logbot@marais.canonical.com)님께서
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc>                   종료하셨습니다. (*.net *.split)
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 이런거 보내주지 마셔요 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> <Seony@hanirc> spy: 다크써클님이 만드신거라... 오시면 얘기해놓을께요.
<GuideBot> <spy@hanirc> 네 ^^
<Seony> yemharc: 어제 분도님 왔다가셨던거 같은데 얘기는 안하고 나가셨는가보네요.
<GuideBot> <bluedusk|Desktop@hanirc> 헐
<GuideBot> <bluedusk|Desktop@hanirc> 능력자들 이런것도 만들고
<GuideBot> [Notice] 야리(~kokokin@180.227.228.13)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] 야리(~kokokin@180.227.228.13)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Registered)
<GuideBot> [Notice] 야리(~kokokin@eriman.users.hanirc.org)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<GuideBot> [Notice] darjeeling(~darjeelin@14.63.105.2)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (EOF from client)
<GuideBot> [Notice] darjeeling(~darjeelin@14.63.105.2)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<yemharc> Seony: 잠깐 오셔서 인사만 하고 다시 가셨을거에요
<Seony> 아... 요즘 많이 바쁘신가보군요...
<yemharc> 그런거같아요. 명환님도 잘 못 만나고 계신다네요
<Seony> 임수도 바쁘고... 다들 바쁘네요.
<razGon_web> Seony: 아 제가 메인 보드가 나가서 새로 컴을 조립하려구요.
<yemharc> 음... 이거 하드디스크 사달라고 해야하나...
<razGon_web> APU입니다. 라노 A6-3500 트리플코어. 나중에 봉인 해제 될거 같아서요.ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> AMD가 APU에 사활을 거네요
<razGon_web> 근데 이녀석은 잼있네요. 램클락을 오버하면 그래픽기능도 오버가 되서 향상이 된다고 하니. 그쪽 도 공부하게 되네요.
<razGon_web> 제가 보았을때는 바람직한 방향이라고 생각합니다.
<razGon_web> 성능으로 따라 잡기에는 인텔이 현실적으로 넘사벽이 되버려서요.
<yemharc> 요새 인텔을 보면 외계인이 와서 배우고 갈것같은 포스가 있죠
<razGon_web> APU제가 E-350이라고 자카테기반으로 서버 올려서 돌리고 있는데. 괜찮습니다. 가격도 나름 만족하고요.
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 일단 인텔은 넘 가격이 비싸요.
<yemharc> 아,... 자카테...
<yemharc> 제가 막 APU 나왔을때 넷북을 하나 샀었는데
<yemharc> 사고나서 2주 지나니까 자카테가 나오더군요...........제가 산건 브론조 orz
<yemharc> 게다가 자카테 달고 나온 넷북이 제꺼랑 가격이 동일해서 더 슬펐어요
<razGon_web> 제가 보았을때는 PC는 이제 50만원 넘어가면 안된다고 생각합니다. 물론 고사양 게임과 같은 고퍼포먼스 작업을 한다면 다르지만요.
<yemharc> 하지만 Seony님에겐 통하지 않는 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> APU로 구성해서 맞춰 보니 대략 30만원대에 무난히 만들어 집니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 애플은 열외...ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그건 기호의 차이라고 하죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 고사양 게임을 하는 사람과 같은 기호의 차이.ㅋ
<Seony> 전화가 오느라...
<Seony> 왠 제 얘기가 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> A4 3400에 메인보드 하드에 램4*2기가 ODD남은거 달면 20만원대에도 되더군요.
<bluedusk> 전 저전력 바라보느라 인텔 g440 프로세서 마련하고 싶은데
<bluedusk> 우리나라에서 파는데가 없어요..ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 맥을 구입하게 된 이후부터는 영 하드웨어에 관심이 없어져서...
<Seony> 예전에는 맨날 피씨 조립하고 그랬는데..
<Seony> 근데 막상 좋은걸 써도 저한테는 별로 필요없는 거 같아요. 그냥 간단한 스크립팅이나 하고 인터넷하고 영화보고... 차라리 성능보단 SSD로...
<razGon_web> 저전력은 오히려 APU가 더 저전력 아닌지요? 인텔은 그래픽칩셋이 잇다고 하는데. 실망스러운 수준이라서 외장형을 설치해야 된다고 하던데요.
<razGon_web> SSD이것도 흠... 이것은 나중에 달으려구요.
<razGon_web> 지금은 좀... 가격이 넘 비싸다는...ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> apu가 tdp 몇w 죠??
<bluedusk> g440 은 35w  인데
<bluedusk> 전 어차피 모니터 꼽을일이 없어서..=_=
<razGon_web> 듀얼코어는 65W. 트리플코어는 100 W입니다.
<razGon_web> bluedusk: 그러면.... 그걸루 가셔야죠.
<razGon_web> 서버 만드시려는 건가요?
<GuideBot> <w@hanirc> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 그쵸.. 서버용으로 쓰는거죠.;
<GuideBot> <bluedusk|Desktop@hanirc> w, 이니옹 까끙
<GuideBot> <w@hanirc> 고릉
<razGon_web> 그러면 ARM서버를 기다렸다 사용하심이.ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 집에서 놋북이랑 넷북으로 서버 돌리는데, 그 정도로도 충분히 저전력 같던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집에 미니 발전기 갖다놓고 다람쥐를 고문시키세요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 넷북이 갑이죠.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 정전에도 강해서.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 기가비트로 구성해놓은 환경에서, 리눅스+넷북 = 속도가 안나와요.
<Seony> 쫌있다 퇴근하면 집에 가서 다시 한 번 속도측정 좀 해봐야겠네요
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-/ 기상
<Seony> DarkCircle: 입/퇴장 메시지 떄문에 원성이 자자합니다. ㅋㅋ
<grr> 봇 /_\
<DarkCircle> 입퇴장 메세지만 뺄까요?
<Seony> 한 가지 더요.
<Seony> 메시지 전달하는 봇은 하나 밖에 없는데, 메시지가 너무 길어요.
<GuideBot> [Notice] lindol_(~lindol@175.201.2.130)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (EOF from client)
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 프리노드-한아얄씨 간이니까, @freenode 이 정도는 뺴도 될 거 같아요
<Seony> 그냥 닉네임 정도만요... 그리고 앞에 붙은 < 괄호도 빼고 뒤 > 괄호 정도만요...
<razGon_web> Seony: 근데 질문이 넷북으로 해서 하드를 늘리려면 어떤 외장 장치를 사용하나요?
<Seony> DarkCircle: 아까 넷스플릿 잠깐 있었는데 그때 완전 도배 수준이었어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -ㅅ- 바로 작업 들어가도록 하죠. 한 5분정도면 끝날 일인데 막 지금 일어나서 금방 처리 될지 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> razGon_web: 그냥 USB 달아서 쓰는 게 제일 속편하지 않겠어요?
<DarkCircle> 스플릿이 문제구나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 이런식으로 나오면 딱 될거 같은데요
<DarkCircle> 음 ...
<Seony> yemharc: 그렇게 되면 닉호출이 될 거 같은데요...
<razGon_web> 하드가 하나이면 모르는데. 몇테라등으로 증설할때 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 콜론이랑 콤마는 IRC 클라이언트에서 상대방 호출때 사용하는 세퍼레이터라 쓰면 안될거 같구요
<DarkCircle> 써니옹 말씀대로 하는게 좋을듯
<razGon_web> 지금 서버도 용량 사용이 40%에 육박해서요.
<Seony> razGon_web, 테라급 자료를 다루는 서버를 넷북으로 쓰시게요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어우 졸 =ㅅ= 려
<yemharc> 아, 콤마는 제쪽 클라이언트가 그냥 붙인거에요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_web, 농담이구요, 그 정도면 그냥 외장하드로 충분할 거 같아요.
<yemharc> 콤마가 아니지. 콜론;;
<razGon_web> 서버는 성능도 중요하지만, 개인적인 용도구요. 저전력이 중요하다고 생각해서요.
<yemharc> 저전력이라면 64g USB를..............
<Seony> 저전력이면, "증설" 자체가 이미 전력 추가잖아요.
<razGon_web> 지금의 서버도 저전력에 적당한 퍼포로 사용하기 괜찮다고 생각해서요.
<razGon_web> 아. 그렇군요.
<Seony> 넷북을 구입하시고 고용량 놋북용 하드를 달아서 쓰시는 게 좋아보이네요
<yemharc> 암 서버로 바꾸시면 해결될거같네요 (............)
<razGon_web> 지금은  dc 2 dc로 사용중입니다. .2T까지는 어찌하는데..
<razGon_web> 하나 더 외장형 하드 달면 됩니다.
<razGon_web> USB로 가는걸루요.
<Seony> 제 생각엔 그냥 넷북으로 하시구요, 속 편하게 USB 외장하드 추가해나가시면 될 거 같아요
<razGon_web> 예 그렇게 하면 되겠군요.
<Seony> 병원 전기세 때문에 더욱 더 전력에 민감해지셨군요... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 문제는 용량때문입니다.
<Seony> 용량은, 외장하드 분해 가능한 걸로 구입하시고 고용량 하드 가격이 떨어질 때마다 교체하시면 될 거에요. 저도 그렇게 하거든요.
<razGon_web> 서버 사용하면서 계속 주구장창 모아놓고 쌓아 놓기만 해서요. 2T가 금방찰거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 남은 하드는 중고로?
<Seony> 음... 저는 2테라 하드 있는 거 1.3테라 밖에 안쓰는데 그나마도 야동이 40%인데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 많이 쓰시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 남는 하드는 중고로 쓰셔도 되고, 일단 하드값이 싸니까 어떻게든 활용 용도가 나올 거에요.
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 하나로 관리는 어떻게 하나라는 거에 대한 고견입니다. 현실적으로는 어찌어찌 씁니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 사실, 전력량보다 중요한 건 "자료의 보존"이거든요.
<GuideBot> [Notice] 칼튼(~Kalten@119.207.119.135)님께서 입장하셨습니다.
<razGon_web> 하긴 제 자료 보관도 2테라면 차고 넘치죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 전력량도 중요하지만, 자료의 보존을 어떻게 할지 고민해보세요.
<razGon_web> 예
<GuideBot> [Notice] hyoragi_us(~yeaji.shi@174.35.1.224)님께서 종료하셨습니다. (Ping timeout)
<razGon_web> 영화를 제외하고요. 이번에 장착할 하드가 총4개에 총용량이 1.3테라 됩니다.
<Seony> 제가 선택한 방법은, 1급기밀은 2중백업에 야동은 포기한다 에요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 흠.
<GuideBot> <너그러움@hanirc> 전력량이라...
<GuideBot> <너그러움@hanirc> 흐음...
<razGon_web> 잠시 화장실에요^^;
<Seony> 예산이 좀 되시면 차라리 레이드로 묶어서 쓰시라고 하고싶지만, 그것 역시 전력량이 지금 고민하시는 것보단 많겠네요
<razGon_web> 서버는 집에서 씁니다.
<Seony> 아... 병원에서는 안쓰시는군요
<razGon_web> 병원의 경우는 산업용이라서 그정도는 적습니다.
<GuideBot> 재원> 봇으로 대화하시는 이느낌은....
<razGon_web> 예ㅃ
<DarkCircle> join/part/quit 메세지 뺐습니다.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 굿
<Seony> DarkCircle: 넵. 감사합니다. 근데 제가 말하는 메시지가 닉호출이 되서 오네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 닉호출이 되는 이유중 하나는 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 메세지 안에 동일한 닉이 들어있어서 -.-
<DarkCircle> ...(먼산)...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제 클라이언트를 손댈께요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 영어닉만 나오나요?
<DarkCircle> 방법이 두가지가 있는데 한쪽 닉을 바꾸거나
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 한글닉도 잘 나옵니다.
<Seony> 프리노드는 한글닉이 안되거든요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 제 글도 그럼 그쪽에 나오겠네요
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-;
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> passinger> 음..
<DarkCircle> 네 잘됨 -ㅅ-)=b
<DarkCircle> passinger / 파닥
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 글이 대량으로 올라오면... 도배방지기능 작동되나요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 가끔 테러하러 오기도 하잖아요 그거까지 싱크되면
<GuideBot> passinger> 아뇨..그냥 벤 당해요
<GuideBot> passinger> ...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ...
<DarkCircle> 봇이 밴당하죠
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<GuideBot> 너그러움> -_-
<GuideBot> passinger> 근데 봇은 누가 제작을..?
<DarkCircle> 봇에 그 기능 넣을걸 그랬나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 세쳐옹+저
<DarkCircle>  =3
<GuideBot> passinger> 음..
<GuideBot> passinger> 그럼 벤할까 =3
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 밴 안당할정도로 싱크되도록 기능 넣는게 낫지 않을까요?
<GuideBot> passinger> 반묘정신
<Seony> DarkCircle: 혹시 봇 내보내는 명령어가 한아얄씨에서도 가능한가요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 동일닉이 5라인 이상 시간텀안에서 올라오면
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 뭔가 기능하나가 더 필요하겠군요.
<yemharc> 봇이 밴당하는건 마치 우편배달부를 보이콧 하는....
<DarkCircle> 네 한아얄씨에서도 돼요
<DarkCircle> 봇에 이 기능 하나 넣어야겠군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 어쩔 수 없죠.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Seony: 병원의 경우 산업용전력이라서 전기세에 대한 부담은 없는데요. 낡은 건물이라서 전력이 간간히 잘나가고요. 기계가 있기에는 환경이 별루라서요.
<DarkCircle> 아이디를 싹 모니터링해서 메세지를봤다가
<DarkCircle> 5문장 이상 나오면 릴 못하게 막아버림 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그렇죠 그런기능으로...
<DarkCircle> 메세지 카운터를 넣어야 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> razGon_web, 아... 영업용이라 많이 안나오겠꾼요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> raz/ 그러면 UPS 를 생각하는거는..?
<yemharc> 음... 나중에 소스코드나 받아볼까...
<DarkCircle> yemharc ?
<razGon_web> 그리고 제가 있는 곳이 재래시장 부근이라서 인터넷이나 전선이 엉망입니다. 속도가 집에 반도 안나와요.
<DarkCircle> 봇 말씀이신가요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그럴수록 UPS 필요성이 중요하지 않나요?
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 네
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 인터넷메인과 중요PC 만
<Seony> 어차피 넷북으로 돌리실거라 UPS가 필요없으실 거에요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 아아... 넷북이면 배터리 내장이구나..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그래도 인터넷이 정정되면 끊겨버리니
<DarkCircle> yemharc 잠시마뇽
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그게 문제가 되겠죠
<razGon_web> 너그러움: UPS도 생각합니다만, 중요한 건 서버의 수혜는 집에서 거의 사용합니다. 인트라넷 서버로서 말이죠.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 인트라넷이라...
<razGon_web> 그래서 집에 둔 이유입니다. 이부분은 많이 고민했지만, 아무래도 집안 한켠에 두는게 가장 좋을 거 같더라구요.ㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 넷북에 데이터저장공간과 전력때문에 문제인가요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 윗글들 읽어보니까 저전력위주로 가려고 하시더라고요
<DarkCircle> yemharc / http://github.com/darkcircle/ManalithBot.git 에 ubuntu-ko 브랜치가 지금 돌아가는 봇 서버에요
<yemharc> 오, 감사합니다
<yemharc> 인데 속았다!
<yemharc> 404 에러~
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 404...
<razGon_web> 너그러움/ 예. 저는 지금 서버가 있습니다. AMD E-350자카테 기반의 PC로요. 근데 작게 만들어서요. 하드가 넘치면 어떻게 하나 고민중이였습니다.
<Seony> 하드만 갈면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> yemharc / git 쓰시라는 이야기.
<razGon_web> 그러면 될거 같아요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> razGon/ 작게만들었으면 2.5인치 사용한건가요? 아니면 일반 3.5인치 사용한건지요...
<yemharc> 이미 돌리고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> checkout으로 ubuntu-ko로 전환하신다음에 보세요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그래도 하드 2개는 달 공간 나오지 않나요?
<razGon_web> 너그러움/ E-350 미니itx보드에 2테라 3.5인치 달았습니다. Dc 2 Dc로 구성했습니다.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 넵
<DarkCircle> push 하시려면 계정 만드시고 pr 날리시면 반영 -ㅅ-
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 미니itx 라...
<DarkCircle> master는 건드리시지 마셔달라능.
<grr> 모르는 용어들이 속출한다
<razGon_web> 너그러움/ 저장용량이 그렇게 빨리 찰줄은 몰랐습니다.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 어떤 데이터들을 사용하길래요?
<DarkCircle> 릴봇을 땡겨놓은 보람이 없진 않네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 인트라넷으로 돌리는거라면 내부공유용이잖아요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 읭... 뭔가 건드릴 마음은 안 들어요
<razGon_web> 대부분은 영화입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 개발자의 마인드는 불만가득+뜯어고치고 싶은 욕심+과감한 도전+커밋
<razGon_web> 서버로 만들어서 아이패드 장모님 놋북 제컴에 영화 드라마 상영합니다.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그렇다면 개발자이길 거부합니다!!
<razGon_web> 제가 게임할때 음악감상하면서 하구요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 하지만 이러다 맨날 산으로 안드로메다로
<yemharc> 개발자의 마인드는 그럴지 몰라도 그 근원은 궁극의 귀차니즘과 잔머리라구요!
<GuideBot> 너그러움> razGon/ 그러면 봤던 영화들을 주기적으로 삭제하는 방법은요?
<yemharc> 뿌리부터 썩었는데 좋은 마인드를 얹어봤자 같이 썩을 뿐이라구요 우하하하하하 ㅐㄱㅋ
<Seony> razGon_web, 적당한 가격의 하드디스크를 구입하시고 모은 영화들을 거기다 백업하세요.
<Seony> 그리고서 하드가 꽉차면 창고로 고고씽. 한 1년 후에 창고를 열어보면서 내가 이걸 왜 모았을까 하는 생각도 한 번 해보시고... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이미 코미디프로는 삭제 하고 잇습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 모았던 영화를 자주 보신다면 다르지만요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 2테라 1개면 OS 포함이잖아요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그러면 창고로 고고 하는 순간 OS 세팅 추가
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> OS 용으로 SSD 넣고 외장케이스 장착해서 2테라는 순수하게 영화데이터용으로만...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 사용하는건 어떨까요?
<Seony> razGon_web, 저도 저번에 집에 갔었을 때 모아놨떤 영화CD 500여장 그냥 다 버리고 왔어요. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 메세지 카운터+차단 기능은 오늘 밤에 해야할듯 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> SSD 아니라도 OS 용으로 작은 용량으로
<razGon_web> 그렇게도 생각했는데요. 그정도로 속도가 필요한건 아니라서요.
<razGon_web> 실제로 USB에 설치하고 사용해 볼까도 생각해 보았습니다.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 보드에 ATA 단자는 몇개 있어요?
<razGon_web> 잠시만요. 확인을.ㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> CF 저용량을 HDD 로 인식하게하는 젠더도 있는데... 그걸 연결해서 OS 용으로 쓰고
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 데이터는 순수 데이터로만...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 항상 OS 와 데이터가 파티션 다르더라도 같은 물리하드에 있으면
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 꼭 변경할때 그게 걸리더라고요
<razGon_web> http://goo.gl/klEsB
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 상품정보: GIGABYTE GA-E350N-USB3 :: 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<razGon_web> 사양은 이렇습니다. 4개입니다.
<razGon_web> 역시 고견을 물어보면 답들이 몇개씩 나오는 군요..^^
<razGon_web> 일단은 제가 보관하고 싶은 개인자료는 제 컴에서 따로 보관하고있습니다.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> razGon/ 내부 설치공간만 나오면 HDD 추가... 아니라면 USB 나 CF (젠더이용) 로 OS 설치... 하면 좀 가용성이 나오지 않을까요?
<razGon_web> 거기에 외장형 하드 1테라짜리. 500기가짜리. 있습니다.ㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 인트라넷 전용이면 충분히 사양이나 속도 상관없으니..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 이미 외장이.. ㅡㅡ
<razGon_web> USB로 우분투 서버 설치 가능할까요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그정도로도 모자란다면 답이 없지요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> razGon/ 가능해요
<razGon_web> 아니요. 외장은 다른 용도로 샀다가 지금 대기중인 놈들입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 흠.. 그것을 고민해야 겠군요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 또 한번의 포멧을.ㅎㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> razGon/ 우분투 서버로 설치하고 최소화 한다면...2~4기가면 충분할껄요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그놈도 안깔고
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 딱히 파티션 나누지 말고 / 를 통으로 쓰면
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 문제될건 없더군요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 근데... 지금 검색해보니 e350 이 상당한 녀석이군요
<Seony> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_web> 헉. 퇴근인사도 못하고...ㅠㅠ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 헉... 이시간에..
<razGon_web> 아.. seony님은 하와이에..ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 아... 그래도 일찍 퇴근인듯
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 하와이와 시차가 어찌 되더라..
<razGon_web> 제가 서버라고 하지만, CLI 상에서 동작시키는게 아니라 gui상에서 동작시킵니다.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> GUI 면 그놈은 깔아야하네요
<razGon_web> 하와이 +5시간요. 하루더해서.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 아하..
<razGon_web> 아니다~ 하루빼서요^^;;
<GuideBot> 너그러움> razGon/ 아니면 순수하게 서버세팅하고 ssh 로 관리하는건 어떤가요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 키보드마우스 다 빼고
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 순수 네떡으로만
<razGon_web> ftp,samba,web서버의 역할을 하지만요. 그와 함께 vnc로 클라우드 컴퓨팅도 합니다.ㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 클라우드.. ㅡㅡ
<razGon_web> 거기가 울마눌로 부터의 치외법권지역입니다.ㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 어쩔 수 없이 GUI 군요...
<razGon_web> 우분투에 윈도우XP올려서 주식매매합니다.ㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그러면 기본적인 퍼포먼스가 보장되어야되겠네요
<razGon_web> 버박으로 올려가지구요.ㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 버쳐박스로..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 보안프로그램들이 충돌이 많아서..
<razGon_web> 예 그래서 E-350선택한 이유죠.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 흠...
<Seony> 아웅.. 세차 좀 해야지..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그러면 조금 더 투자하세요
<Seony> 세차 안한지가 어언 6개월...
<razGon_web> 이제 그녀석은 서버의 역할 이상을 합니다.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> Seony 양호하네요... 내부세차 1년되었어요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 외부는 비오면 자동세차..
<razGon_web> Seony:  리-알로하!~!
<Seony> 헛... 저도 내부는 안한지 1년째 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> razGon/ SSD 를 달아도 될만한 용도네요
<Seony> razGon_web, ㅎㅎ 넵. 집에 도착했습니다.
<GuideBot> bluedusk|Desktop> w, 이니옹 까끙
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 벌써요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅡㅡ
<Seony> 동네가 좁아서... ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 퇴근이 로그상에서 12:35 인데 세차이야기 나온게 12:45
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 재택근무라고 생각해도 될 정도네요
<Seony> 점심은 집에서 먹어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 오늘 비가 많이 와서 그런가, 에어콘 트니까 습기 냄새가...
<Seony> 빨리 돈 벌어서 차 바꿔야지 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> SSD를 달까도 고민했지만, 가격에 압박을 받아서요.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 마눌님 전화와서 출근하는데 차키가 없다네
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅡㅡ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> SSD 60기가 정도면 12만원 정도 하던데요
<razGon_web> 마눌님께서 예산 집행 안하십니다..ㅠㅠ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 주식해서 비상금으로 투자해야죠
<Seony> 제가 사고싶어하는 찹니다. ㅎㅎ http://www.japanesesportcars.com/photos/d/76447-2/2009-toyota-tacoma-double-cab+_1_.jpg
<razGon_web> 이번에 메인컴 사망해서 재구성하는데 초반에 책정금액이 10만원!
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 미래를 위한 초석이라 생각하고
<Seony> 친구가 이거 끌고댕기는데 무쟈게 맘에 들어요
<razGon_web> 오! 역시 섬은 지프계열의 차들이 인기군요.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 흠... 스마트폰으로 아얄 유지할까나...
<Seony> 트럭이에요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 트럭도 4인승이잖아요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그동네 트럭이면 험머?
<Seony> 험머는 기름값 때문에...
<razGon_web> 그러니깐요. 지프계열이나 트럭이나 4WD같은 힘있는 놈으로.
<Seony> 요즘 기름값이 예전같지 않아서요...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> .....
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 국내상황을 비교한다면요?
<Seony> razGon_web, 힘이 있어서라기보단 일단 짐을 많이 싣을 수 있으면서 기름도 적게 먹고 힘도 좋고 승차감도 좋고..
<Seony> 너그러움, 몇배는 낫죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예전 기사보니 지역별 외제차 선호도를 보았는데. 경남은 벤츠. 대전,충북은 폭스바겐. 제주는 크라이슬러, 나머지는 BMW...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> Seony/ 그러면 부담가지지말고 타고다니세요
<Seony> 그래도 험머는 좀 쎄요. 6000cc에 12기통인데..
<razGon_web> 멋진차네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 차 좋죠? ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 저 한달에 보통 기름값 30~40 정도 들어가요
<Seony> 토요타 타코마인데... 승차감도 좋더라구요.
<razGon_web> 저도 저런차 몰고 싶네요.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 디젤인데.... 연비 10~13 정도 나오는데... ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 30~40이면... 제 한달치 기름값이네요. 달러로 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 달러로... ㅡㅡ
<razGon_web> 저런거 사자고 하니 와이프께서 안된다고 승용차로 꼭하잡니다....ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 농담이구요 ㅎㅎ 요즘 기름값 비싸서 한 60 나옵니다.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> razGon / 두대 타세요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 60불?
<Seony> 네.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ....
<Seony> 요즘 그것도 비싸다고 난리에요.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> .........
<razGon_web> 60달러죠?
<Seony> 네...
<razGon_web> 헉... ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 대충 환산해도 7만원 안나오네요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 에혀
<Seony> 저야 이동거리가 짧아서 그 정도지만, 많이 나오는 사람은 100불 넘게 나올텐데 요즘 아주 난리죠.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그 정도의 기름이면
<razGon_web> 10만원 안짝.
<Seony> 1년 전만해도 기름값이 지금 반값이었거든요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 저는 한번 주유하면 보통 10~12만원
<Seony> 그러고보니 라즈곤님한테는 제 차를 안보여드렸군요. ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그걸로 1주일에서 10일 정도 타거든요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참고로 2002년식입니다.
<Seony> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/Car/index.php
<GuideBot> [Link Title]
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 저도 2002년식
<razGon_web> 캠리?
<razGon_web> 맞죠?
<Seony> 네
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 올해 여름이면 세금 반값이겠네요
<Seony> 미국에서 기본 중 기본차.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 어라... 근데 왜 자동차세 연납고지서가 안오지..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 이상타
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 시청 전화해야겠네요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 휘릭~
<razGon_web> 일단 USB 판촉물로 16기가 짜리 준다니 받아서 설치해야 겠습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오오 16기가..
<razGon_web> 서버를 다시 설치해야 겠군요...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 또 그일을 해야 하다니..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예전에 제가 8기가 USB 자료를 한 방에 다 날리는 일을 ㄹ겪은 이후로는, USB 메모리스틱에는 절대 중요한 거 안넣어요.
<Seony> razGon_web, 나중에 서버 설치 다 하시구요,
<Seony>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ 에 있는 파일들만 따로 백업해놓으세요. 업데이트할 때 받아오는 파일들이라 그거만 있어도 업데이트 하는 시간 줄일 수 있어요.
<Seony> 물론 나중을 대비하는 일이니 언제 다시 쓸진 모르겠지만요..
<razGon_web> 아 감사합니다. 캐쉬파일.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 일단 메인컴에 다운 받아놔야 겠습니다. 서버도 복사해 놓구.ㅎ
<Seony> 저는 일 때문에 리눅스 설치를 종종 하거든요. 따로 빼두면 편해요.
<razGon_web> 일단 16기가짜리 받아서 설치하고 나머지는 데이타연결해서 하드로 사용하면 되겠군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 어짜피 설치 유틸이 델루지, 크롬, 리브레오피스, 버박,피진, 제로보드와 덱큐. 얼마 안되네요.
<razGon_web> 그외 자디잔 설정과 설치가 있는데. 그거야...
<DarkCircle> Seony / 아 어제 말씀해주셨던 서버정보 뽑는건 안넣기로 했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 만들다가 자료를 좀 뒤져봤는데요. 서버의 OS나 서버 데몬 이름에 대한 정보를 어느정도 공개해줄지에 대해서
<DarkCircle> 서버측에서 결정해주기 때문에 클라이언트에서 헤더를 통해서 서버의 웹데몬 이름이나 OS정보를 선택적으로 "맘대로" 뽑는건좀 제약이 있더군요
<Seony> DarkCircle: 알겠습니다. 그냥 제가 터미널 열고 nmap 돌리면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 어제 테스트를 해보니까 naver에서 nginx 다음에서 apache ...
<DarkCircle> 이런정보 말고는 OS가 어떤 배포판인지 안나오더군요 (보안상처리인듯?)
<Seony> nmap에 -O 해도 안나와요?
<razGon_web> http://goo.gl/WwviX 램을 삼성거 말고 이거 어떤지요?
<GuideBot> [Link Title] TeamGroup DDR3 4G PC3-12800 종합정보 :: 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 흠
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 그건
<GuideBot> darjeeling> tcp finger print + port 로 나오는건데
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 보통 앞단은 L4 기 때문에
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 제대로 안나옵니다.
<GuideBot> darjeeling> L4 + firewall
<DarkCircle> darjeeling / 너브죽
<Seony> 음... 하긴 nmap이 무적이 아닌지라 무리가 있겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 ㅡ.ㅡ 파이어월로도 막는군요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 어쨌든 쥐쥐.
<GuideBot> darjeeling> gma
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 제대로 아는 것만 하세요.
<DarkCircle> 어제 HTTP 헤더깐다고 프로토콜문서까지 싹 디벼봤는데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> (내가 뭘 잘못 알고 있나 싶어서 ㅡ.ㅡ)
<GuideBot> darjeeling> http RFC 가 몇갠지나 아세요?
<GuideBot> darjeeling> -.-;
<DarkCircle> HTTP 자체에 대해서는 1.0하고 1.1 두개가 있죠
<DarkCircle> 이중에서 전 1.1 봤어요.
<DarkCircle> (전공인데 모를리가 ㅡ.ㅡ)
<DarkCircle> 그리고 더 깊이 판건 내용이 필요하지 않아요
<razGon_web> http://www.kbench.com/hardware/?no=105774&sc=1 라노사려는데 다음버젼하고 호환이 안되네요. 게다가 3월에 나온다네요...ㅠㅠ 한달을 기다려볼까요?.ㅠㅠ
<GuideBot> [Link Title] AMD, 2012년 3월 32nm Trinity APU 양산 시작-케이벤치
<drake_kr> http://www.todaysppc.com/userfiles/image/coshuttle_net_twiiter.png
<grr> drake_kr: 바로 대딸 하시네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이거 좀 멋진....
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐... 겁나 춥냉...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔..
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 생일 빠뤼는 잘했삼 ?
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 생일 원래 안 챙겨요 ㅇㅅㅇ...
<DarkCircle> 그래도 임수옹보단 낫 ...
<DarkCircle> (임수옹은 생일도 모르고 사는 (...))
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 날씨가 왜이리 추운거삼 ?
<yemharc> 애플이 수퍼볼에 광고를 내지 않은 이유 ::: http://goo.gl/P8MeO  끄덕끄덕
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Why Apple Didn't Need to Advertise During the Super Bowl
<drake_kr> 가카옹은 참 쓸데없는것만 물어본다..
<drake_kr> 그런거 물어보지 말고 그냥 캡사이신 섭취 하세요
<DarkCircle> 결론은 삼성의 헛ㅈㄹ
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 과연 슈퍼볼 사상 가장 비싸고 가장 긴 광고를 한다고 해서
<DarkCircle> 삼성의 회사 가치가 올라가고 제품의 인기도가 상승할까? =3
<yemharc> 회사 가치는 모르겠고 제품 인기는 안 오릅니다
<drake_kr> 제품 가격이 올라가겠지
<yemharc> 굿
<yemharc> 아 물론 국내 제품만
<drake_kr> 수퍼볼 정도면
<drake_kr> 양쪽 다.
<Seony> 근데 사실 미국에서 삼성 핸드폰의 이미지가 좋긴하죠
<drake_kr> 문제는 그게 다 엄마등골 빼먹는거라는거
<Seony> 미국에서는 상황이좀 다른 게,
<Seony> 자녀들한테 용돈이라는 게 없다보니 애들은 알바해서 자기가 번 돈으로 구매를 하거든요...
<drake_kr> 아뇨 제가 엄마라는 표현을 쓴건
<drake_kr> 한국입니다
<Seony> 미국처럼 제품에 대한 환불/교환이 소비자한테 막강한 나라에서는 결국 품질이 안좋으면 회사 망하는 지름길인데...
<Seony> 아.. 한국에서는 좀 심각하죠
<drake_kr> 아니아니 그게 아니고요
<drake_kr> 엄마 == 한국
<Seony> 아아... ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> blueguy> 아..
<GuideBot> blueguy> 졸려라..
<drake_kr> 한국 소비자 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이제 이해했씁니다. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 암튼 그래서, 미국에서는 사실 삼성폰의 품질이나 성능에 대해서는 인식이 아주 좋은 편이죠...
<Seony> 울나라 뉴스기사보면, 외국에서 조금만 떳다싶으면 과장된 기사를 내보내서 설레발치곤 하는데, 핸드폰에 대한 건 설레발 안쳐도 좋을만큼 인식이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다만 가격이나 이런저런 면에서 "엄마"랑 대우가 너무 많이 다르죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저도 외국생활을 좀 해봐서
<drake_kr> 고가폰들중엔 삼성폰하면 '오 쓸만하네' 정도고
<drake_kr> 저가폰은 노키아가 워낰 잡고있고..
<drake_kr> 근데 말씀대로 굳이 광고를 하지 않아도 제품이 좋으면 구입하는데 여기저기 광고를 뿌려대는 바람에 엄마 등골만 존내게 빠지고 있죠..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸. 그런 걸 안하고 또 가만히 있으면 언제 잊혀질지 모르니...
<Seony> 근데 꼭 그렇게 슈퍼볼 어쩌구 저쩌구, 역사상 최고가 어쩌구 저쩌구 하는 광고는 안해도 될텐데..
<drake_kr> 어찌보면 답답하죠..
<DarkCircle> 그새 또 스플릿
<DarkCircle> ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<grr> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20120208140236
<GuideBot> [Link Title] “조립PC도 전파인증 받아야…“ 업계 쇼크 - 지디넷코리아
<grr> 완전 시대가 역행하네요...
<drake_kr> 어떤 개새끼냐 ㅡㅡ
<DarkCircle> 무슨 ... 부품마다 전파인증을 받았는데
<DarkCircle> 받은걸 뭘 또 받으라고
<DarkCircle> 돈 뜯어먹을 수작인거 =3
<drake_kr> 할라믄 10년전이나 하지
<grr> 우리나라가 세금이 많은편인데.. 더 걷네요..
<DarkCircle> 방통위 빨리 박살내야됨.
<GuideBot> w> 방통위,여성부!
<GuideBot> w> -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 지금 용산 다 뒤졌는데 무슨 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 힘든사람 더 힘들게 만드는게 법이냐 ㅡ.ㅡ
<grr> 다나와 표준 pc도 다 사라지겠네... 재고 부품 처리 수단마저 사라지는구먼..
<DarkCircle> 황근철 주무관은 “부품별로 전파인증을 받았다 하더라도 이를 다시 완제품으로 만들어 판매할 경우에는 전자파가 나오는 양이 달라질 수 있다”
<DarkCircle> 저넘 전공이 뭐지 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<GuideBot> blueguy> 흠..
<GuideBot> blueguy> 저거는 맞는 이야기인데
<DarkCircle> 나오는 양이 달라진다고 해도 엄청나게 차이가 나는 정도는 아니죠.
<grr> 이젠 조립해도 불법인 시대가 되겠네...
<DarkCircle> “최근 민원이 들어와 조사를 착수하게 됐지만 적어도 같은 모델을 다량으로 만들어 판매하는 경우에는 소비자를 위해서라도 전파인증을 받아야 한다”
<GuideBot> blueguy> 그것 때문에.. "적정 기준"을.. 넘어설 수도 있기는 해요
<GuideBot> blueguy> 저게 대강 보니까.
<GuideBot> blueguy> 조립해서 완제품으로 파는 경우에..
<DarkCircle> 아마 민원은 내부에서 넣어놓고 외부에서 넣었다 라고 하는듯?
<GuideBot> blueguy> 전파인증을 받으라는 이야기 같은데.
<GuideBot> blueguy> 부품으로 파는 경우에도 해당되나요?
<GuideBot> w> 빈대잡자고 다 태우는격 -ㅅ-..
<DarkCircle> 케이스 따로 메인보드에 부품만 대강끼우고 배송하는거 따로 이래버려도
<DarkCircle> 부분 완제품이라고 우겨서 전파심사 받으라고 할듯.
<drake_kr> 모니터 안꼽으면 완제품 아님
<drake_kr> 따로배송
<DarkCircle> 근데 모니터 없이 본체만 "완제품"으로 취급할 수도 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 저 기사 취지가 그런 얘기
<grr> 그냥 돈 더 받고 싶다. 라고 슬로건 내걸지...
<DarkCircle> 컴퓨존에서 판매하는 아이웍스가 모니터는 알아서 선택하도록 하게 했고
<DarkCircle> 본체만 완제품으로 팔거든요. 스펙 정해서 우린 이스펙대로 맞춰서 판다... 이런것.
<DarkCircle> 키보드 마우스가 공짜였던가 ㅡ.ㅡ 키보드 마우스는 모르겠네요 .
<drake_kr> 개인 전파인증 받아야겠네
<drake_kr> 좋네 저거 시행되면 개인 전파인증 수천명이 받으러 가면 되겠네
<drake_kr> 그러면서 민원 넣고
<drake_kr> 전파인증이 무슨 한달이나 걸리냐 뭐 이런걸로
<DarkCircle> 저거 껀당 몇백만원 이런식이라는데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 돈에 미쳐서 환장한거 같은느낌 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 근데 보고 있으면 민주당이 진짜 상ㅂㅅ이긴 하네...
<DarkCircle> 차라리 비용을 인하하면 개인당 인증제로 처리해도 될거 같은데
<yemharc> 노무현 때 한나라당은 진작에 탄핵 들고 나왔는데
<DarkCircle> 어차피 제품 비용에 인증 비용 다 포함하니 =3
<yemharc> 이것들은 판 다 깔려 있고 여론도 지들 편인데 암것도 못해...
<DarkCircle> 장사하는 인간들이 뭔 죄라고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 노무현도 사실 잘한건 없는데
<drake_kr> 민주당 보면 피눈물 흘리것다 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> "내가 누구때문에(?) 운지했는데!!"
<yemharc> 여튼 하는거 보면 진성 찐따같아도 강용석이 훨씬 일 잘하네....
<yemharc> ㅂㅅ짓이나마 일단 하고는 있으니 민주당보단 나은듯요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<grr> 회창이형 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 얼마나 병신같으면 사람들이 한나라당이 낫다고 하것어
<DarkCircle> 한나라당->새누리당
<yemharc> 이것들이 나꼼수가 좀 띄워주니까 다음 선거 지들이 무조건 이길줄 알고 저지랄인거같은데
<DarkCircle> 이번에 새누리당 난리중 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 저러다 싸잡아서 훅 가는거 모르나...
<DarkCircle> 목이건 손이건 발이건 다 짜르는듯
<grr> 보수를 하려거든 회창이형처럼 북한좀 넘나드는 특수부대좀 나와줘야...
<yemharc> 근데 권력자들 참 궁금한게 그렇게 돈이 좋은가?...
<yemharc> 수백 수천억 꽁쳐두고 뭘 그리 하고 싶은건지...
<bluedusk> 세계정복?
<yemharc> 세계정복이면 저걸로는 택도 없겠죠
<GuideBot> 칼튼> 세계정복할려면
<GuideBot> 칼튼> 일찍자고 일찍 일어나야해요
<DarkCircle> 낮인데도 추워 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 정보는 출처가 정확해야죠.
<yemharc> "마왕을 잡으려면 레벨업을 해라. - 에디슨" 이런식으로............. (탕!!)
<razGon_web> 아웅... 조립 컴만들려구 했는데. 부품사서 만들면 전파 인증 받아야 겠네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 그나저나 라노의 FM1소켓은 뒤에 올 트리니티의 FM2소켓과 호환이 안된다는데...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 그냥 사야 하는지...업그레이드 잘안할거지만...(먼산)
<grr> razGon_web: 그럼 영영 PC못살수도... 왔다 싶을때 질러야해요
<razGon_web> grr: 정답입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 트리니티가 3월에 나올줄 알앗는데 6월정도나 나온다고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 한달은 버티는데 3개월은 울마눌님이 원하는 컴없는 사이클이라 그러면 안되고 바로 주문하려구요. 라노로, 인텔 샌디브릿으로 주문하려고도 했는데 아무래도 그가격은 아닌거 같아서요
<razGon_web> 실제로 트리니티 구입하려는 가격이 되려면 내년 1월이니 1년은 못산다는 거죠.
<razGon_web> 그냥 라노로 얼른 조립하려구요. 전파인증 받아야 한다고 하기 전에요.ㅎ
<GuideBot> kkb110> 기사: 조립PC도 전파인증 받아야....       //용산 망했군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요새는 컴퓨터도 전파인증 받아야되는 거에요?
<GuideBot> [Notice] 좋은진호(~truefeel@112.164.10.80)님은 이제부터 좋은진호___입니다.
<razGon_web> 내일뵈요.
<razGon_web> 아니 있다가 뵈요.ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> usb의 안정성이라
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그리 걱정할 필욘 없는데;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그거 날아가는 이유가 자꾸 들고다녀서 그래요-_-;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 전극이 자꾸 정전기에 노출되니까요;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 저처럼 아에 포트에 꽃아두고 고정식디스크처럼 1년 365일 꽃아두는 경우는 아주아주 오래 써요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 보통 싸구려도 1년이상 다 가요 -_-;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그러고보면 한irc는 대체 무슨짓을 해서 한글닉을 허용시킨걸까요;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> ngircd에서 똑같이 구현할려니 어딜 만져야할지 답이 안 나오는;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 만지는 순간 기능자체가 헷가닥해되서 ㅠ.ㅠ
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 지금 컴파일 다해서 구동까지 확인했는데 저부분은 어찌 못함
<JSeon> 여기.. 사람 존재 하는가요? ;;
<JSeon> 없네요.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> JSeon: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<GuideBot> [Link Title] The rules for Ubuntu Korea #ubuntu-ko
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 뭐냐 -.-
<Seony> 리눅스용 랜카드 드라이버, 기가빗 속도 잘 나올까요?
<Seony> 아... 집 네트웍을 기가비트로 해놓고도 솔라리스 랜카드 드라이버가 하도 구려서 속도가 안나오네요...
<DarkCircle> 글쎄요 아마 기종에 따라서 다르겠죠?
<Seony> Broadcom 제품인데, 윈도우7에서는 초당 80메가까지 나와요.
<Seony> 솔라리스에서는 30메가 미만..
<Seony> 아... 그노무 zfs랑 zone 때문에 솔라리스로 엎었는데...
<Seony> 정작 스냅샷 있어도 잘 안쓰고..
<Seony> rTorrent는 툭하면 죽어버리고...
<Seony> 램 4기가에 코어2듀오 정도 되는 데탑에다 kvm이나 xen 띄우면 xp를 몇 개나 돌릴 수 있을까요... 3개까지는 괜찮을까요?
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 제 경험상이라면 3개 아슬
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 근데 쿼드코어 아닌이상 게스트os에서 부하 걸면
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 다른넘이랑 호스트가 다 버벅일꺼에요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 쿼드면 하나씩 나누어서 먹게 설정하면 그만이지만
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> 음 뭐지 - - ...
<razGon_web> 허걱... 한소연 분신술!!
<DarkCircle> 안녕하세요 :P
<DarkCircle> HANSOYEON / ...
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 드디어 주문했습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이제 조립만 남으셨군요 -.-
<DarkCircle> (ㄸ)
<DarkCircle> 전 갑자기 8긱 모듈에 삘이 꽃혀서 - -;
<razGon_web> A6-3500라노. 4*2기가램 12800. ATX보드.A75칩셋
<razGon_web> 이녀석으로 결정된게.
<razGon_web> 1. 트리플코어인데. 여태까지 라나와 조스마의 경우처럼 코어 해제를 노린 면.
<razGon_web> 2. 낮은 가격대에서 라데온6530을 보이는게 이거더군요.
<razGon_web> 3. 그러나 정말 중요한건 램오버클락을 해줘야 한다는 겁니다. 그러면 그래픽성능 향상!
<razGon_web> 근데 램오버에 대한 지식이 전무합니다.^^;
<razGon_web> 한가지 아쉬운게 트리니티 나오면 FM1은 그냥 역사의 뒤안길로..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> AM2+는 생각보다 오래갔었는데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 8기가 모듈이라면...8기가램?! 하나당 9만원넘는!!
<DarkCircle> 7만원이요
<razGon_web> 아. 지스킬거 생각했다는.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 허걱. 제 시퓨값이네요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 삼성램은 ECC 램 있는데
<DarkCircle> 그게 9만원.
<DarkCircle> 8기가 넷 사서 풀로 박으면 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ...
<razGon_web> 보드가 조금비싸다는 느낌 빼면 AMD의 구성은 단촐하네요.
<razGon_web> 헉ㄱ.ㄱ.ㄱ.
<razGon_web> 32기가로 무엇에 쓰시려구요?
<DarkCircle> 가상머신 안죽을듯 (만세!)
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 가상머신 오래가면 죽나요?
<DarkCircle> 가상머신에 상납할 램(?)이필요해요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> (읭?)
<razGon_web> 아. 제 서버에도 8기가 증설한뒤에 2기가 상납했습니다..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 1기가만 상납할걸 그랬어요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래도 굴리는 프로그램이 있어서 클락이라도 높아야 해서.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 가끔 기기를 최적화하는 맛이 있어서요.ㅎ 암드거가 재미있네요.ㅎ
<twinsenx> 라즈곤님 '암드거'가 뭔가요?
<razGon_web> 아. 죄송... AMD 거 입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> One of the AMD
<razGon_web> 잘못 표현..AMD's products
<twinsenx> 흐흐 32기가 호오.. 저는 어제 생애처음 4기가 피씨를 장만; 아부지가 조립피씨 작동 너무 불안정하다셔서 HP데탑 사드리고 조립피씨를 업어왔어요. 불안정의 원인을 파악해보니..
<twinsenx> 마우스패드가 쭈굴쭈굴해져서 광마우스 커서가 툭툭 튄거이었죠. 왕허탈..
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ` ^^
<imsu> 곧 자정이군요 ㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 20분전이죠?
<imsu> twinsenx: 안녕하세요 ~ 오랜만에 뵙는듯 ^^
<twinsenx> 옙. 두어달 흐느적 거리다 이제 좀 여유가 ㅎ;
<DarkCircle> 마우스 패드가 ㅋㄸㅈ만해서 불만이 있으시다면
<DarkCircle> http://www.officedepot.co.kr/item/8809112751990
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 사무용품 전문 오피스디포 : 사무용품,문구,필기구,복사용지,잉크,토너,화일,바인더,컴퓨터,사무기기
<DarkCircle> 이런거 추천 ..
<twinsenx> 아항 오피스디포. 우리 실땅님이 문서세단기 구입한 곳이군여 :)
<twinsenx> 컴터샵 점장님한테서 딸기잼 사니까 2000원짜리 암흑마우스패드 낑가주시더군요. 이젠 안 튀어요. 점장님은 딸기하우스가 부업;;
<razGon_web> imsu:  오래간만!!@@@
<razGon_web> 한소연 분신술!
<razGon_web> 멋지군요.
<DarkCircle> 도데체 몇번째 머신까지 접속을 하는건지 -.- ...
<GuideBot> razGon_mir> ...
<imsu> razGon_web: 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<razGon_web> 가이드봇이 한아얄씨에 #ubuntu랑연결되어 있는거죠?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 ..
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 굳이 두군데 다 닉 박아놓으시지 않아도 ...
<twinsenx> 얼? 여기 대화내용이 hanirc #ubuntu에도 표시가 되나여?
<twinsenx> 뚜둔
<GuideBot> 서기닭묘> 여기서 이런식으로 대화 하면
<GuideBot> 서기닭묘> 그리로 전달되겠죠잉?
<razGon_web> 예 전달 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 어느새 30명이 ㄱ- ...
<razGon_web> 제가 mirc를 시험삼아서 했는데. 폰트가 깨지네요. utf-8이나 다른 인코딩옵션을 봤는데 없다는.
<DarkCircle> hanirc 쓰시는거면
<DarkCircle> apink.hanirc.org 8080 으로 ..
<razGon_web> 에잇 삭제..ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> utf-8 로 하시고 저리로 접속하면 잘 나올거예요
<razGon_web> 언제 에이핑크로 바뀌었나요?
<razGon_web> 근데 그 옵션이 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 바뀐건 아니고
<razGon_web> 이상하게도.ㅋ
<twinsenx> 움.. 저는 xchat으루 인코딩 cp949해서 hanirc는 ddos.hanir.org/8080루 접했어여.
<DarkCircle> utf-8이 되는 서버예요
<DarkCircle> utf-8 공식적으로 테스트 공지 떨어진게 저번달 중순인거 같은데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> (기억이 흐물)
<GuideBot> razGon_mir> 源⑥졇섏샃덈떎.
<razGon_web> 역시나...
<DarkCircle> euc-kr로 하셔서인가 ㄱ-
<razGon_web> 그게 아니라요. 엠아얄씨에서 옵션이 없어서요.
<razGon_web> 다른 어플로 바꿔야 겠다는.
<DarkCircle> 음 옵션이 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 없을리가요 ... 흠
<DarkCircle> 채널 접속 설정하는 창 띄워보세요
<razGon_web> 혹시 크롬에서 플러그인으로 irc클라이언트 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 서버 설정에 있을듯.
<razGon_web> 없습니다.
<razGon_web> 그래서 삭제...
<razGon_web> 폰트에서도 찾아보고 다해봤는데. 없어요.
<twinsenx> 11.04 외뿔고래 설치했는데 지금 유니티인지 클래식인지 바탕화면에서 뭘 보면 구분이 되나여?
<razGon_web> 좌측에 쓸데없는 이쁜 아이콘 메뉴 나오면 유니티입니다.
<razGon_web> 아니면 그놈.ㅋ
<twinsenx> 아 왼쪽에 세로로 주르륵 아이콘 메뉴바가 있네요.
<DarkCircle> 크롬에 IRC 클라이언트 애드온 많네요
<twinsenx> 캬캬 역시 NVIDIA GT 430 외장형 비디오 카드 꽂아주길 잘한듯. $ /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p 해보니 유니티 3D 삼디까정 지원이 되네용. 기분 좋다!
<razGon_web> 근데 정작 쓸만한 irc클라이언트 없습니다. 다 일정 서버만 지원.
<razGon_web> 한아얄씨로 편집하거나 그런기능이 있는건 없습니다.
<razGon_web> 프리노드는 있는데 . 그냥 웹챗으로 연결해주는 역할만 하고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 에잇 윈도는 피진같은 건 없는 건지..
<DarkCircle> razGon_web / http://barosl.com/inklchat/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 인클챗 홈페이지
<DarkCircle> 이거 써보세요
<DarkCircle> xchat 포크버전.
<twinsenx> 윈도우즈용 피진요? 써보진않았지만 있긴 있네요? http://pidgin.im/download/windows/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Download Pidgin for Windows
<GuideBot> razGon_inkl>  오웅... 아주 좋아요.ㅎ
<GuideBot> razGon_inkl> 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> 있군요.. 인클챗 좋네요.
<razGon_web> 포크버젼이면 이미테이션 인가요?
<razGon_web> 자바를 이용한 웹 아얄씨도 있군요
<DarkCircle> GuideBot도 자바 IRC예요
<GuideBot> razGon-2> 이렇게 하는 방법도 있군요. 자바 플러그인을 설치해야 하지만요.
<DarkCircle> 자동반응하게 스크립트 걸어놔서 그렇지만 ..
<DarkCircle> 가이드봇의 프레임웍 엔진이랑 GUI를 연동하면 간단한 IRC 클라이언트를 만들 수 있슴둥.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 좋네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 게임 같이 하는 사람들끼리 irc채널을 만드는 건 어떨까 생각했는데. 진입장벽이 높아서요.
<razGon_web> 그냥 일정서버로 연결되는 그런 채팅 기기가 없나 했는데. 인클챗이 잘 옵티마이징 되어 있군요.
<razGon_web> 게임하는 사람들에게 나눠주면 될듯하군요.
<razGon_web> 채널만들어서 사용하면 게임접속안해도 나름 이야기도 할수 있어서 좋은 부분이 있을거 같아요
<DracoKr> 이제 자야할 시간.
<DracoKr> 눈팅 잘했습니다
<DracoKr> 굿나잇
<twinsenx> 굿ngit
<razGon_web> 잘자요.
<razGon_web> 저도 자야 겠네요.
<razGon_web> 내일을 위해...
<razGon_web> 주문했으니 오늘은 잘자겠죠.
<twinsenx> 옙/ good나잇
<razGon_web> 음. 오늘 밤에 주문했으니 모레 오겠군요.
<razGon_web> 내일 접수 받아서 모레 도착 금요일 완성 토요일 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 아. 질문..
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: HDMI포트에서 젠더 통해서 DVI포트로 모니터 연결하면 영상신호만 전달되나요?
<razGon_web> 아니면 음성신호도 전달되나요?
<DarkCircle> DVI는 영상전용이라 영상만 전달돼요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> AMD오버클럭하면 사제쿨러 달아줘야 하나요?
<razGon_web> 아웅 졸음이... 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> dvi라면 쌍방향io긴 한데, 결국 음성은 불가능
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-09
<razGon_web> 굳모닝요^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> zip 압축할 때, 경로를 넣어서 입력하더라도 경로없이 항상 현재 작업폴더에 파일이 풀리게끔 하는 옵션은 없을까요?
<yemharc> Seony: 무슨 말씀이신지...
<yemharc> 그러니까 하위폴더 파일들도 모두 현재 폴더에 푸는건가요?
<Seony> 예를 들어서, .temp/* 에 있는 파일들을 압축하지만, 풀릴 때는 .temp 라는 경로를 무시하고 그냥 현재 폴더에 풀게끔요...
<Seony> zip file.zip .temp 이렇게 압축하면 풀때도 .temp를 만들어서 풀잖아요..
<Seony> -j 붙이니까 디렉토리 구조를 아예 무시하고 그냥 파일만 압축하더라구요..
<yemharc> 음... 옵션이 따로 있던가..
<Seony> 음... 없는 거 같네요...
<yemharc> 경로는 무시가 안되네요...
<yemharc> 내부 특정 파일 해제 이런건 되는데...
<Seony> 그럼 결국 경로를 없앨려면 해당 디렉토리로 이동을 하고 압축을 해야겠군요
<Seony> 지금 하려는 게, docx 파일을 워드를 열지않고 특정 단어만 치환하는 스크립트를 짜고있는데 이게 의외로 zip이 문제네요..
<yemharc> 어.......이거같은데요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> Seony/ tar 에는 경로무시옵션 없던가요?
<yemharc> tar -xzvf test.tar -C /root/google/contents --strip-components=4
<Seony> 너그러움, docx는 포맷이 zip이라서요..
<yemharc> 예를들어 압축파일 내부가 aaa/bbb/ccc/contents라고 되어 있는데
<GuideBot> 너그러움> gzip 이 아니라 그냥 zip 인가요?
<yemharc> 그걸 /root/google/contents에 풀고 싶다면
<yemharc> 스트립 컴포넌츠
<yemharc> 해서 단계 적어주면 스킵하네요
<Seony> 네. 그냥 zip. 확인은 안해봤는데 지금 봐야겠군요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> docx 가 MS워드 2007 이상버전에 사용하는 확장자 말하는거 맞죠?
<Seony> targz로도 풀리네요...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그게 zip 옵션이었나...
<Seony> 네. ms워드에요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 흐음...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 오픈오피스에서 열리긴 해도...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 딱히 그런 내부치환은 생각 안해봤네요
<Seony> 압축을 풀면 나오는 게 거의 xml 이에요..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 아
<Seony> 그 중 word/document.xml 파일이 본문 내용이라서, 거기만 치환하면 되거든요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그렇군요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그리고 다시 압축하면 그냥 열리나요?
<Seony> 네
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 좋은 정보네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> RTF는 그냥 쌩으로 열어서 작업하면 되구요...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그러면 xml 결합체인것이구나..
<Seony> 지금 확실치는 않는데 오픈오피스의 경우 압축파일이 아니라 그냥 쌩짜 xml인걸로 알고있어요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 오픈오피스 자체포맷은 사용을 안해서요..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 주위에 모두 MS 용이니까..
<Seony> 저도 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 호환성때문에
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅜㅜ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> MS 꺼를 오픈오피스로 작업하면 깨지는거부터 색깔도 엉망되고..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그래서 좀 애매해요
<Seony> 다만, MS-Word에서 XML로 저장하는 옵션이 있는데 그걸로 저장하면 zIp 안하고 그냥 xml로 바로 저장해요
<Seony> 그 경우는 다루는 게 훨씬 쉽죠...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 업무용은 어쩔 수 없이 MS껄로..
<yemharc> 오피스는 확실히...업무용으로 대체하기 거의 불가능에 가깝더군요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그게 가장 아쉬워요
<yemharc> 그나마 가장 호환 잘 되는게 libre이긴 하던데
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 오피스랑 한글이랑..
<yemharc> 그것도 좀 깨지더군요
<yemharc> 특히 07년 이전 오피스 버전은 정말 호환성이........
<yemharc> 10년 오피스는 잘 되긴 합니다
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그 두부류가 업무용에 가장 큰 작업인데...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 아직도 메인은 2003 버전이 많아요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 거래처들 파일 들어오는거 대부분 xls
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 저장해서 보낼때도 항상 xlsx -> xls 로 변환저장
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 저도 될 수 있으면 처음부터 xls 로 작업하고 저장하고요
<yemharc> 네 진짜 03이 아직도 메인이고
<yemharc> 되려 07이 제일 적더군요
<Seony> yemharc: 아까 -C 옵션이라고 하셨나요?
<yemharc> -C는 압축 풀 경로를 설정하는거고요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 어쩌다가 보내는 xlsx 때문에 호환팩 깔았다가
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 윈7 깔면서 그냥 2007 깔았어요
<yemharc> 내부 경로를 스킵하는건 --strip-components=1
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 저쪽 사무실에서 넘어오라네... 저는 휘릭~
<Seony> 그게 풀때 스킵하는거죠?
<yemharc> 뒤에 숫자는 patch랑 같은 개념입니다
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 풀때 내부 경로 스킵이네요
<yemharc> tar 옵션입니다
<yemharc> aaa/bbb.txt에서 1을 주면 bbb.txt만 나오는 식입니다
<Seony> 근데 이상한 게 c 옵션이랑 같이 쓰면 안된다고 나오네요
<Seony> tar cfz test.gzip --strip-0components=1 .temp
<Seony> 요렇게 했거든요.
<Seony> 중간에 0은 오타..
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 밀옹~!
<yemharc> Seony: 압축하신거죠?
<yemharc> 압축할떄 옵션이 아니라 풀떄 옵션이에요
<Seony> 아.. 풀 때...
<Seony> 저는 할 때가 필요해서..
<yemharc> .temp 채로 압축하신 다음 풀때 1을 주면 .temp/* 들만 나오는
<Seony> 풀리는 거야 어디다 풀던, 압축이 잘되야 워드에서 제대로 열리거든요..
<Seony> 아... 좀 더 알아보면 방법이 있을거 같네요..
<yemharc> 어 근데
<yemharc> 어차피 스크립트로 돌리시는거면
<yemharc> 그냥 압축할떄 경로를 ./.temp/* 이런식으로 해 버리시면....
<yemharc> 유동적이라면 틀리겠지만요
<Seony> 그냥 작업경로를 이동시키는 걸로 해결은 지었는데요, 왠지 허접해보여서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 왜 쉬운 방법을 놔두시고 ㅋㅋ;;
<Seony> 아... 학교 점수 딸려고 별짓을 다 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> --exclude라는 옵션이 있긴 합니다만 이 경우랑은 좀 용도가 틀리고요
<Seony> 단어까지는 그런대로 했는데, 문장은 또 인식이 안되는군요... 좀 더 연구를 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 문장이요?
<Seony> 네. 따옴표로 묶어서 넣었는데 제대로 치환이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 흠.. 어제 알려주신 Xchat으로 접속했습니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> !도움
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 함 시험해 보았습니다.
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 으앜ㅋㅋ 소니에릭슨 이건 무슨 센스냐!!
<razGon_Xch> ?
<yemharc> 안드로이드폰 메뉴 불러오면 아이콘들 좍 나열해 주잖아요
<yemharc> 거기서 아이콘 배치를 자기 마음대로 바꿀 수 있게 해놨는데
<yemharc> 눌렀더니 아이콘들이 흔들리는게 아니라 꿈틀대요 ㅋㅋㅋ;;;
<razGon_Xch> ?
<yemharc> 말로 설명하자니 되게 애매한데
<yemharc> 아이폰에서 아이콘 길게 누르고 있으면 흔들리기 시작하면서 위치이동 가능하잖아요?
<GuideBot> morris> 흔들거리는게 특허일걸요
<GuideBot> morris> 그래서 회피할려고 꿈틀대는듯
<yemharc> morris 근데 그 꿈틀대는게 귀엽다기보단 혐오감이 으잌ㅋㅋ;;
<yemharc> 말로 설명하기 무척 오묘한 움직임으로 꿈틀댑니다
<GuideBot> morris> 아이폰은 귀엽게 흔들거리는데
<GuideBot> morris> 으흠
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel_N / DVI 핀맵 어떤지 찾아보세요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel_N / DVI는 원래 스펙상 음성 전달하는 핀이 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 애플이 열라 무서운게 ... 그 잦힝 젖문가라는 사람들도 특허를 낼만한건지 아닌건지 판단을 못하는 정도의 엄청 사소한 것들도 전부 특허내버림
<Seony> 퇴근합니다
<Seony> 해가 길어져서... 대낮에 퇴근하는 거 같군요..
<GuideBot> spy> 흠
<Seony> 허접하게나마 MS-Word .docx 내용 수정하는 스크립트 완성.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이제 몇가지 조금만 더 손보면 되겠꾼요...
<razGon_Xch> 아웅. 날씨가 춥네요..ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> www.naver.com
<razGon_Xch> 아 이렇게 하는군요.ㅎ
<GuideBot> spy> 오
<GuideBot> spy> 스크립트로 수정이 되는군요
<GuideBot> spy> 고수다
<readytoact> 무선 AP의 SSID를 맞추는 것과 L2 로밍과 뭐가 다를까요?
<readytoact> 옴마나 봇탱이가
<GuideBot> readytoact> 오오..
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 무선 AP 는
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 로밍을 대비해서
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 장비가 있어야합니다.
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 안그러면 문제가 생겨요.
<GuideBot> readytoact> darjeeling: 어떤 문제가 생기나요?
<GuideBot> darjeeling> ㅎㅎ 당해보면 압니다.
<GuideBot> darjeeling> arp 가
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 막 이동하는데
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 이게 어딘인지 모르고
<GuideBot> readytoact> 예
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 무선랜이 이상해서
<GuideBot> darjeeling> client 가
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 이쪽 ap 잡았다가 저쪽 ap 잡았다가 하면
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 그 상단 스위치에서
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 대체 이 mac 은 어디 소속이냐며
<GuideBot> darjeeling> panic 에 빠집니다.
<GuideBot> readytoact> 음.. 그럼
<GuideBot> readytoact> 컨트롤러가 있는게 좋다.. 군요
<GuideBot> readytoact> -_-ㅋ...
<GuideBot> readytoact> 아놔..
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 아뇨
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 있어야합니다.
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 없으면 곤란함
<GuideBot> readytoact> 아 필수
<GuideBot> readytoact> 컨트롤러 비싼데-
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 비쌉니다.
<GuideBot> readytoact> 무선랜 컨트롤러는 밴더에 관계없나요?
<GuideBot> readytoact> 네 비싸더라구요
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 보통 cisco 쓰죠.
<DarkCircle> KT에서 일하던 사람 얘기 들어보니까 다산네떡 장비 안좋다고 뭐라 그러던데
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 안좋던가요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ??
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 않좋쵸
<GuideBot> darjeeling> ..
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 리눅스 기반입니다.
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 애도
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 싼맛에 씁니다.
<DarkCircle> cisco는 사실상 업계 표준이라던데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> readytoact> 장비중에 동일장비간 로밍지원하는 장비가 있어서 고려중
<DarkCircle> <- (장비에 대해 알아야 ㅡ.ㅡ 말이죠 쩝... 장비는 문외한입... 뭐 하긴 아는게ㅡ.ㅡ 업.. )
<GuideBot> readytoact> DarkCircle, 저도 문외한 예요. 여기저기 물어보면서
<GuideBot> readytoact> 구축중예요-
<DarkCircle> 그래도 저보단 덜 ... ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<GuideBot> readytoact> 이번에 건물에 무선 넣는거 하고 있거든요.. 신축건물에
<DarkCircle> 빡시긴 하겠군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> readytoact> DarkCircle, 그냥.. 죽지 않을만큼요
<DarkCircle> 기둥거리도 고려해야 하고 무선AP 장비 스펙도 고려해야 하고
<GuideBot> readytoact> MMC MW-1710 이라는 장비찍어놓고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 제대로 박아놓으려면 적어도 특정공간안에선 핸드오프할때 연결이 박살나지 않게 해야 ..
<GuideBot> readytoact> 가격대비 성능이 괜찮은거 같아요.
<GuideBot> readytoact> 사실 로밍은 크게 안되도 상관없는데-
<GuideBot> readytoact> 무선찾다보니 미크로텍이라는 회사 장비가 있던데-
<GuideBot> readytoact> 한번 써보고 싶더라구요. 재밌을거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 꽤 오래전에 연구실에서 무선랜 장비 쓸때 어디꺼 썼었더라 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> -_- 여기서 얘기하면 되는구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 거기나 여기나 어차피 똑같아요 릴레이해주니까
<readytoact> ㅇㅇ 그렇긴하죠
<DarkCircle> 아 그것도 시스코구나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 링크시스 ...
<readytoact> 시스코가
<readytoact> 좋긴한데-
<yemharc> .......왜 순간 세스코로 보였을까
<readytoact> 비싸고.. 요즘은 딱히 시스코 추천하지도 않더라구요
<readytoact> CESCO
<readytoact> -_-/ 개미박멸
<Seony> 파이썬 1주일 배운걸로 MS-Word의 .docx 내용을 수정하는 스크립트를 만들었는데, 소스가 너무 허접해서 공개하기가 챙피하군요..
<DarkCircle> 세스코는 개미 뿐만 아니라 쥐 바퀴 파리 모기 다 잡습니다 (불끈!)
<readytoact> Seony: ㅠㅠ 어떻게 하면 일주일이면 언어를 하나요?
<readytoact> DarkCircle: 저같은 인간도 잡을 수 있나요 -0-
<Seony> readytoact: 1주일이면 '어버어버' 정도는 해요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 헝...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 전라도에서는 '거시기'만 알아도 대화의 50%가 통한담서요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> readytoact / 벽에 빈틈없이 바짝바짝 "노런"을 발라주시면
<Seony> 저도 파이썬의 '거시기'랑 몇가지를 배워서...
<DarkCircle> 온갖것들이 다 붙어요
<DarkCircle> (ㅋㅋ)
<readytoact> DarkCircle: 예전에 케이블작업하다
<readytoact> 플로어밑에 기어다니다.. '노런'은 아니고
<readytoact> 쥐잡는 끈끈이에 붙은적이;;;;
<DarkCircle> 그거 붙으면 휘발유나 등유 같은걸로 씻어내야돼요
<DarkCircle> 아세톤 코딱지 만한걸로는 안됨.
<readytoact> 반쯤 썩은 쥐도 봤어요;;;
<DarkCircle> 크크
<DarkCircle> 쥐는 ... 관리해주면 ... 안지저분한 동물인데
<DarkCircle> 방치하니까 막 이상한거 집어먹고 응가에 세균이 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 전 동네 아쟈씨 팔뚝만한 들쥐도 잡아봤다능.
<DarkCircle> 노런으로 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> (깜찍 *-_-*)
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> 이런 누가
<readytoact> 우리 파일서버 IP를 사용해서
<readytoact> IP쫑나서;;; 지금 건물 난리났네요
<DarkCircle> IP주소 셋팅할거면 종이에 확실히 적어놓고 가지고 가서 해야 되는데
<DarkCircle> 대충 듣고 그냥 쑤셔 박으니 그런 일은 뭐 ... 기업이나 학교나 거기서 거기
<DarkCircle> 비일비재하네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<readytoact> DarkCircle: 그래서 새로 들어가는 건물은
<readytoact> IP관리 다할거예요
<readytoact> VLAN쪼개고, 네트워크 툴 돌리고
<readytoact> 물론.. 다오픈소스로 -_-... 제가 해야해요
<readytoact> 해야해요..
<readytoact> 해야만.. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 관리 안되는데서는 어떤층이든 관계없이 그냥 아무IP갖다 박아넣으면 그냥 돼요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<readytoact> ㅇㅇ 그렇게 못쓰게 할라고요
<readytoact> -_-.. 끝까지 추적할겁니다
<readytoact> 포트 막아놓고
<DarkCircle> 설계를 어떻게 했는진 모르겠는데 xxx.yyy.207.zzz 아이피를 사용하는데에서
<DarkCircle> xxx.yyy.209.www 아이피 사용이 가능 -.-
<DarkCircle> 그래서 어떤 일이 있었냐면
<DarkCircle> 1층 사람들이랑 6층사람들이랑 싸움 =3
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<readytoact> 누가 이겼어요?(...?!)
<DarkCircle> 그거 끌고 대학본부까지 갔어요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> (그 뒤는 모름)
<readytoact> 새로하는거라
<readytoact> 벽에 나온 아웃렛 이랑 패치랑, 허브에
<readytoact> 선번장에 기록하고 다 관리해야해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 대학본부까지 갔으면 교수들 역학관계에 따라 결정이 낫겠군요
<readytoact> +_+ 복잡해 죽겠음. 해본적이 없어서
<DarkCircle> 음...아마도요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> spy> 헉ㅋㅋ
<Seony> MS-Word 없이 .docx를 수정하는 스크립트를 만든 게 제가 최초인거 같아서 왠지 기분이 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다만 소스가 허접해서...
<Seony> 파이썬 컴파일하는 툴을 알아봐야겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> morris_> 세계최초
<yemharc> Seony: pyc, py2exe
<Seony> yemharc: py2exe는 윈도우에서만 돌아가는 게 아니었나봐요?
<yemharc> Seony: http://www.cython.org
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Cython: C-Extensions for Python
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/nTCy
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Using the Cython Compiler to write fast Python code
<yemharc> py2exe는 이름에서 나오듯이 윈도우용이죠
<DarkCircle> 사이선은 C로 파이선 짜듯이 짜는건가요 C짜듯이 파이선 코드를 짜는건가요
<DarkCircle> 자이선도 그렇지만 햇갈 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 음... 일단 저녀석은 파이선 베이스입니다
<yemharc> 자이선은 제가 잘 몰라서 비교는 못하겠고
<yemharc> 사이선(?)은 정규 파이선 코드만 가지고 작업하고 그걸 바이너리로 바꿔줘요
<Seony> 울 교수가 github에 올려서 오픈소스화 하자는데... 코드가 허접해서 안된다고 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 왜요 좋은 생각인데
<yemharc> 토발즈가 커널 1.0부터 공개한건 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐... "어버버버"하는 언어로 작성한건데요...
<Seony> 제가 보내드릴테니까 한 번 테스트 해보실래요?
<yemharc> 나머지는 능력자들이 해 줄겁니다
<DarkCircle> 뭐 어때요 ...
<DarkCircle> 가이드봇도 코드 겁내 허접한데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 무슨 생각으로 만들었는지도 모르는 플러긴은 서비스 안하고 있지만 ... 소스저장소에는 있심둥.
<Seony> 음... 서버에 올렸는데 왜 파일이 없다고 나오지 잠시만요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 프리더님은 이상적인 경영자였군요...
<Seony> yemharc: http://jswlinux.com/docxEditor
<GuideBot> [Link Title]
<Seony> 참고로, 파일명에 빈칸 넣지 말아주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한글도 넣지 마시구요. 테스트 안해봤거든요
<Seony> 이거 만든 이유가, 똑같은 양식에 글씨만 다르게 해서 MS-Word 파일을 그때그때 뽑아낼 수 있게끔 할려고 만든거거든요...
<DarkCircle> http://news.cnbnews.com/category/read.html?bcode=176859
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 믿을 수 있는 인터넷 언론 CNBNEWS
<DarkCircle> 한국의 강력한 전통무기!
<Seony> 헐... 무기라니...
<Seony> 근데 좀 위험하긴 하죠.
<DarkCircle> Seony / 파이선에서 운영체제가 뭔지 판단할 수 있는 코드가 있죠?
<Seony> DarkCircle: 네.
<DarkCircle> 그걸로 해서 윈도우라면 EUC-KR로 아닌 플랫폼이면 UTF-8로 해주면 될거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 README에다가 적어서 윈도우가 아닌 플랫폼이라면 파일이름은 UTF-8이 됩니다 라고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ...............................
<DarkCircle> (만약 한글 스트링이 들어왔을 경우!)
<Seony> 전 안티MS입니다. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 설겆이 고고씽~
<Coffee_instant> 서니님 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_> 안녕하세요 ~
<imsu_> 어라 노트북이 켜져있나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 메시지 보내자마자 오네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu_> 방금 컴터 켰어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 무쟈게 바쁜갑네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_> 컴터 키고 잠깐 핸드폰 만지고 있었는데 들어오라고 하시길래 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 학교일은 잘 되고?
<imsu_> 그냥 뭐 아직은 수업을 안하니깐요~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu_> 이것저것그냥 정신 못차리고 있습니다.
<imsu_> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 아 아직 방학인가..
<imsu_desk> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_desk> 강의 계획서 쓰고 그냥 이것저것 하는 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 강의도 안하는데 그렇게 바쁘단말야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_desk> Seony, 아니오 그냥 정신 못차리고 있는 중이에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_desk> 강의 때문에 그런게 아니라;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu_desk> 그냥 저냥;;
<imsu_desk> ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 개인알바 뛰던건 수금 다 했고?
<imsu_desk> 네 하나는 수금 했고;;
<imsu_desk> 다른게 남았는데 아직 진행을 못하고 있네요 젠장 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu_desk> 후딱 끝내야 하는데;;;
<Seony> 빨리 해야 맥북 사지 ㅋ
<imsu_desk> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_desk> 맥북 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu_desk> 집에서 보일러 고장나서 보일러 사드림 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu_desk> 아;; 내 맥북 ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 헛... 맥북 대신 보일러를 샀구나 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> spy> ..
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 하앍;;
<readytoact> 사고 싶은 맥북
<yemharc> 맥북 150이라 그러면 "생각보다 싸다" 싶은데 보일러 50만원이라 그러면 왠지 비싸보이는...
<yemharc> 보일러 150*
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> blueguy> 가지고 싶은 욕구의 크기가 150만원 보다 크면. 150이 싸 보이는 거고..
<GuideBot> w> 보일러 50만원이면 비싼거에요??
<GuideBot> blueguy> 50보다 적으면 50이 비싸보이는거죠.
<imsu_desk> 흑;; 제 맥북은 사뿐히 날라갔습니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> imsu_desk, 얼마 모자라는데? ㅎㅎ 이번에 알바비 받으면 못사?
<imsu_desk> 한순간에 거지가 되었다는 슬픈 현실입니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 보일러를 조냉 좋은거 샀나보네
<imsu_desk> 월세 내고 생활비 내고 하니 남는게 얼마 없네요 ;;
<imsu_desk> 나무 보일러에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_desk> 시골에서 나무 때다가 쓰는 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_desk> 나무 보일러 엄청 따뜻해요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_desk> 뜨끈뜨끈
<imsu_desk> ㅎㅎ
<imsu_desk> 어머니가 수술하셔서 추우면 안되거든요 .ㅡ;
<Coffee_instant> 서니님
<Seony> 네
<Coffee_instant> 커피맛을 모르겠어요 엉엉 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저도 잘 모르는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 전 아주 둔한 미각의 소유자가 맞는 것 같아요..
<Coffee_instant> ... 내린 커피맛이 그냥 커피맛이랑 비슷하게 느껴져요 ㅠ
<Seony> 그냥 커피는 무슨 커피에요?
<Coffee_instant> ㄷ거리의 카페의 아메리카노나 드립커피요
<Seony> 아... 거기 커피는 높은 기압으로 내린 커피라서 더 진하고 맛있어야하는데...
<Coffee_instant> 그건 느끼는게 코나커피 내린거 뒷맛이 텁텁하거니 하지 않아좋아요
<Seony> 보통 머그컵 한 잔 분량 내릴 때 커피 몇 스푼이나 넣으세요?
<Seony> 스푼의 기준은... 밥 숫가락 정도?
<Coffee_instant> 5g 가량에 내려요
<Seony> 5g이 얼만큼인지 잘 몰라서.... ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 필터 1/3 가량 높이의 양이에요
<Seony> 저는 밥숫가락으로 가득 퍼서 2스푼 넣거든요...
<DarkCircle> 꽤 진하게 내려드시는군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Coffee_instant> 헉
<Seony> 그 정도면 진하지도 않고 적당하니 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 필터 1/3이면 많은건데
<Coffee_instant> 많아요?
<DarkCircle> 한잔 내려먹을때 써니옹 드시는것처럼 정도면 돼요
<Seony> 음... 쓰시는 필터의 사이즈를 모르니... 근데 1/3은 많아보여요.
<Coffee_instant> 아 드립퍼 필터에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 진하면 쓸텐데...
<Coffee_instant> 작은거 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 일단 기기가 어떤건지를 봐야 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Coffee_instant> ... 핸드드립...이랑게요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 보통 드립퍼라면 필립스에서 나오는  ... 주전자 두개 쌓아놓은거 만한 사이즈랄까 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Coffee_instant> .....
<DarkCircle> 거기에 필터 1/3 채우시는거라면 무지 독하게 타시는거죠 ...
<Coffee_instant> 그건 너무 커요 ㄷㄷ
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> seony님//결국 끝내신듯한데
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 근데 단순히 경로 무시하게 할려면 문제 간단하잔아요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 결국 정해진 구조대로 되는거니까
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> mv써서 파일 옴기고 rm으로 폴더 날리게 하는등 방법은 정해져있잔아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 아니면 검색명령에서 파일만 찾게해서 다 옴기고 해도 될꺼고
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 결국 조금 보기 그래도 백그라운드니 티 안 나는 부분을 더티하게 짜는게
<Seony> 경로는 일단 절대경로를 불러와서 경로랑 파일명만 따로 인식하게 수정했어요.
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 때론 지름길입니다
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 더티한건 나쁜게 아니니까요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 효율성 나쁜게 나쁜거지
<Seony> 그렇군요... 남들이 보면 허접하다고 할까봐 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 파일 좀 옴긴다고해도 시간 loss는 개수 안 많은 이상 그리 안 크니까요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 전 그런거 꽤해요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 이유는 예외처리까지 포함하다보면 뭔가 오토처리경우 더티해져요
<DarkCircle> 근데 굳이 더티하게 짤 필요도 없는걸 더티하게 짜는건 오버킬 =3
<Seony> 그렇긴 하더라구요...
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 별의 별 경우의 수 다 체크하느라 플레그나 플레그파일 만들었다가 지웠다가
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 별 지랄 다 해야해요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 주로 제가 더티하게 하는게 저런 베쉬 변수 많이 선언하는거나
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> tmpfs인 경로에 임시로 0~수바이트의 파일을 만들었다가 지우게하는거에요
<DarkCircle> 코드 줄수는 줄이는게 더 이득이예요
<Seony> 음.... 차라리 /tmp가 낫겠군요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 베쉬 변수로는 몇가지 안 되더군요
<DarkCircle> 쓸데없이 더티하게 짤 필요가 없음 .
<DarkCircle> 라이브러리가 있는지를 몰라서 더티하게 짠다면 모를까
<DarkCircle> ..
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> if문의 옵션만으로만 처리 가능한게 있어요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그건 사실
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 코드 길어지면 그야말로 ?
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 스크립트고 인터프리터다보니
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 한줄 한줄 문답식이라 길면 느려요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 주석?곤 길수록 느림
<Seony> 파이썬은 그래도 코드를 컴파일한다고 하던데 그래도 인터프리터라 어쩔 수 없나보군요...
<DarkCircle> 음 UTF-8하고 EUC-KR간 전달이라 그런가 -.-
<DarkCircle> 글씨가 살짝 깨지는거도 있네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 뭐지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ..
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 다크서클님//전 dvi로 사운드 된다고 한적 없어요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 통신이 된다고 했을뿐;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> d-sub도 있던듯한데 약간의 쌍방향 저속 통신을 지원하더군요
<DarkCircle> 그게 엄밀히 말하면 데이터 통신은 아니예요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 원래는 정보 교환용인듯한데
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 간단한 통신용으론 사용 가능해요
<DarkCircle> 모니터 스펙을 쿼리하기 위해 핀을 만든거죠
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 초당 수백바이트정도의 데이터를 주고받을수 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 저속 시리얼급을 처리해요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 아 저도 utf클라이언트 써서 몇개월전부터 한irc의 euc-kr이랑 문제 꽤나 경험하고 있었어요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 특정 문자조합이 깨지던지 ㅁ하고 나와요;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그래서 가끔 대화중에 이해 못해서 다시 뭐라 적었는지 되묻기도--_;
<DarkCircle> 가끔 ?도 나오더라구요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 음 ...ㅎ.ㅁ.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 제가 dvi 핀맵 스펙을 찾아보라고 말씀드렸던 이유는
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 아아 dvi랑 hdmi라면 이미 전에 본적 있어요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> T221땜에;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> ê²°ë¡ 
<DarkCircle> dvi는 순전히 비디오 신호처리를 위한 용도 이외에는 다른 이유론 쓰는 일이 없기 때문이거든요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 지금 제 놋북에 t221달려면 usb or pci-express로 비됴를 ㅏ나 더 달아야함
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 아뇨
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 초당 수백바이트를 모니터에서 받을수 있다면
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그건 저속 시리얼이 가능하단겁니다
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 즉 터치스크린등을 처리 가능하단소리에요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 별도의 케이블등이 없이 모니터의 전력이랑 데이터 케이블만으로 구현가능한 터치모니터
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 이런게 제작 가능해져요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 통신량만 말하면 초당 10바이트도 안 되는게 터치 스크린 -_-;
<DarkCircle> .....
<DarkCircle> 터치스크린은
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 멀티까지 해서 여유 잡아도 100이면 넘침
<DarkCircle> 별도 케이블로 구성해서 데이터를 주고 받습니다.
<DarkCircle>  - -;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그걸 생략 가능해요
<DarkCircle> DVI로 하는게 아니구요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 아직 제품은 없지만 이론상은 가능하단거죠
<DarkCircle> http://dremmeljunkie.blogspot.com/2011/01/17-dvi-pinout-confirmed.html
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Dremel Junkie: 17" DVI Pinout Confirmed
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 모니터랑 일체형으로 나오는 제품도 있잔아요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그런경우 별도의 케이블을 안 쓰게 만들수 있어요
<DarkCircle> 저 핀맵 보시고 어디에 그 이론이 나와있는지 설명좀 해주시죠.
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 과거 d-sub의 쿼리핀으로도
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 비슷한 시리얼 예뮬레이션하는경우 있었음 -_-;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 다만 잊혀졌고, 비표준의 극치였을뿐
<DarkCircle> 저 핀맵상으론 이미 다 할당이 되어 있어서 터치스크린 모듈에 대해 할당할 수 있는게 없어요.
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 쿼리용핀이 24시간 계속 데이터 대역폭 100%점유는 아니니까요
<DarkCircle> 100%는 아니지만
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 결국 엄연히 비워져있는상태니 통신용으로 할당하도록 소프트나 하드웨어 구조적인 일부수정의 여지가 존재합니다
<DarkCircle> 쿼리용 핀을 다른용도로 사용하면 문제가 발생할수도 있죠
<DarkCircle> 만약 스탠드 바이 상태가 되었다가 복구할때
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 주기적으로 약간의 신호를 주고받을뿐 놀리잔아요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 아아 그런것도 있고
<DarkCircle> 이미 데이터 통신용으로 사용중이라면 발생하는 문제는 어떻게 처리해주실건가요?
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 단가가 비싸지고해서
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 결국 사장되어버렸어요-_-;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> ?
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 휴먼인터페이스용이에요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 모니터 꺼져있는데 무슨 입력을 받아야합니까?;;
<DarkCircle> 터치 모듈에 대해서는 선이 따로 빠져나오죠
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 꺼진 모니터의 터치에서 신호 받아올 필요가 어딧습니까;
<DarkCircle> standby는 모니터가 꺼져있는게 아니죠 - -;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 동기화로 처리해서 스텐바이하면 그넘도 같이 스텐바이로 ㅂ2
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 이래도 그만이에요
<DarkCircle> 스탠바이가 무슨 개념인진 아세요?
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 굳이 터치로 스탠바이에서 깨우도록 100%구현할 필요성은 존재 안 합니다
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 즉 스텐바이로 빠지는순간 기존의 용도전용으로만 작동하게 해놔도 그만입니다
<DarkCircle> 스탠바이가 완전 꺼져있는 상태라니 - -;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 유효한 정보값을 표시하지 않는 디스플레이에 장착된 휴먼인터페이스에서 유효한값이 발생할리도 만무합니다
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 스텐바이면 유효한 정보값을 표시하지도 않죠 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 그러면 스탠바이 모드 상테애서 어떻게 태블릿의 신호를 받아서 시스템화면이 뜹니까 - -;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그러니 유효한 값을 받아올 필요도 없습니다
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> ?
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 깨우는 수단요?
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 타블렛 only인 디바이스가 아닌이상 그런걸 준비할 필요성은 0입니다 (...)
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 다른 입력수단은 다 폼입니까;
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 터치디바이스건 키보드건 마우스건
<DarkCircle> 어차피 다 똑같은 입력디바이스고 건드리면 인터럽트 걸릴건데요 - -;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그건 모니터에 붙어있는게 아?-_-;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 즉 이번 문제와 완전히 무관
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 별도의 인터페이스로 별도로 돌아가는건데
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 무슨 상관이 있습니까;
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 당연히 터치 디바이스는 DVI나 RGB 데이터 선 차용해서 쓰는게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 별도의 선을 써야죠 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> ?
<DarkCircle> 말이 되는 이야기를 ...
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 어?서 그렇게 됩니까?
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 터치는 터치일뿐이고
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 모니터의 악세사리랄까 보조수단일뿐입니다
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 마우스, 키보드는 별도의 인터페이스로 보드에 잘 붙어있죠
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 스텐바이에서 깨우는건 이거면 족합니다
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 이런걸 어디 쓰냐고 하시겠지만
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 예를 들어 모니터까지 포함되는 타블렛을 만들때
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 타블렛 신호를 이걸로 받아올 수 있습니다
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 마우스랑 키보드는 usb등으로 보드에 잘 붙어있죠
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 스텐바이 상태에서 ?울 필요 있을땐 이넘들로 ?우면 그만이니 굳이 유효신호값을 받아올 걱정은 0
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 즉 깨어있을때만 통신 가능하게 해두고, 아닐때는 아에 관련 통신을 안 하게 됩니다
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 애초에 꺼져서 암것도 안 나오는데, 무슨 필요가 있어서 받아야합니까;
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 스텐바이일때 제품 대부분이 검게 표시될뿐이죠-_-;
<DarkCircle> 윈도창 그냥 쓰다가 DirectX 엔진 쓰면서 해상도 전환할때
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 아니면 화면보호를 위해 보호용이 표시될뿐
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 님이 터치 안 써보셔서 그래요
<DarkCircle> 스탠바이 상태로 잠시 전환했다가 해상도를 바꾸죠 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 터치 사용중엔 해상도를 바.꿀.수 없습니다
<DarkCircle> 제가  허허...
<DarkCircle> 저 터치 디바이스를 2006년도부터 만져봤는데요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 절대 좌표로 전체 좌표계를 잡아둔 장치 쓴 상태에서
<DarkCircle> 해상도를 못바꾸다뇨 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 해상도를 바꿀수 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 해상도 바꾸면서 썼습니다?
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 물른 바꾸면 거기 대해서 시뮬레이션으로 배율 잡아서 재계산하면 되요
<DarkCircle> 터치 디바이스가 마우스처럼 별도의 선을 썼기 때문이죠.
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 근데 원칙적으론 바꿀수 없는겁니다
<DarkCircle> 왜 못바꾸나요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 특정 모니터의 X *%, Y *%= X,Y
<DarkCircle> 터치를 건드리면 모니터에서 인터럽트 걸려서 리프레쉬가 일어나나요?
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 이렇게 값을 os가 저장하고 있습니다
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 이 상태에서
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 해상도를 바꾸게되면
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 비율값이 달라져서 엉뚱한데 찍힙니다
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 같은 비율의 해상도라면 그나마 OS가 재계산합니다만
<DarkCircle> 모니터랑 터치는 독립된 개체고 아무런 상관이 없죠.
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 비율이 바뀌면 전혀 계산 못합니다
<DarkCircle> 왜 못하나요?
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 과거엔 xp가 병맛이라서 그런줄 알았습니다 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 터치모듈이 잘못 만들어진거겠죠
<DarkCircle> ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 드라이버를 잘못 짰다거나
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 근데 7와보고 8 와봤지만 문제 해소 안 되었습니다
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 아뇨
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 예를 들어 4:3해상도 쓰다가
<DarkCircle> 그건 드라이버 문제죠
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 이걸 5:3으로 바꾸면
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 터치 좌표가 미묘하게 어긋나요
<DarkCircle> 그러니까요.
<DarkCircle> 드라이버 문제임 =3
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 아뇨
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 제 손에 지금도 터치되는방식 기종
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 4대나 있습니다
<DarkCircle> 터치 좌표 어긋나는건 320*240이나 1920 * 1080이나 똑같습니다.
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 가장 최근게 10년꺼죠
<DarkCircle> 터치 드라이버 짜보긴 하셨나요?
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 저넘들 죄다 다른 회사 모듈 쓰고
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 다른 드라이브고 다른 디바이스고
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 심지어는 비됴칩조차 달라요-_-;
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 연도랑 제조사가 다르니 뭐 당연한 애기지만;
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 드라이버 문제 =3
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 근데 하나같이 비율 다른 해상도 맞추는날엔 외곽이 안 맞음
<DarkCircle> 해상도 바꿔서 안되면 불량 =3
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 그럼 전세계의 대표적 터치모듈 제조사는
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 다 병신이군요
<DarkCircle> 드라이버 잘못 짠거죠
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 와컴등 다 드라이브도 하나 못 만드는
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 바보들이군요-_-;
<DarkCircle> 와콤은 화면 전체 비율 계산하는게 아닌데요
<DarkCircle> 와콤 태블릿은 인치당 픽셀값 계산해서 커서 움직임 반영할뿐 =3
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 음?
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 멕시멀 해상도를 항상 쓰지않고
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 낮은거 해서 비율 다른거 맞추거나하면
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 저넘도 모서리 근쳐쯤 가면 아이콘 하나쯤 어긋나요(...)
<DarkCircle> 그리고 펜 방식 태블릿이랑 모니터에 붙이는 태블릿이랑 드라이버 짤때 완전 달라집니다.
<DarkCircle> 구조부터 다르구요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 터치해서 아이콘 찍는데 옆의 넘이 찍혀요
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 드라이버 잘못 짠거라구요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 전자식이랑 감압식은 당연히 다르죠
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 둘 다 모니터 부착되어서 나오는거 있긴하지만 (...)
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 제경우 그런 케이스죠
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 처음부터 제품의 디스플레이어 터치가 달려 나오는거죠
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 오타 디스플레이에
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 근데 드라이브 그당시 버전도
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 최신 버전조차 변화는 없이 문제 존재
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 우울할만큼 -_-;
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 거기에 가상해상도등을 쓰거나하는경우는 더더욱 문제가 미묘해짐
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 이경우 실재 해상도 > 모니터 표시가능 해상도
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 스크롤링 모드죠
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 이경우 OS는 전체 해상도를 기준으로 좌표값을 산출해둡니다
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 여튼 터치로선 미묘한 상태등이 꽤 존재해요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 드라이브라면 간단한 디스플레이를 raw로 제어하는 최하위api레벨을 간신히 짜내본 정도에요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 핀레벨로 제어해서 하는거죠 뭐
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> 뒷북일지 모르겠지만... "이것이 비지니스다" http://m.wikitree.co.kr/mobile_view.php?ar_id=58312 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 위키트리 - 함께 쓰고 함께 편집하는 뉴스
<razGon_web> 흐흐 잼있군요.
<razGon_web> 가이드 봇에게 귓말로 정보보내면 귓말로 답해주나요?
<Seony> 네
<razGon_web> 1:1대화창으로 이야기 해주는 군요
<razGon_web> 저기서 데이타 받아오는 건 다른 곳에서 제공해주는 게 있는거죠?
<razGon_web> 저거 잘이용하면 괜찮은게 나올거 같은데 말이죠.
<Seony> 저런 봇이 여러 개 있어요.
<Seony> 유명한 봇 중에는 수십개의 기능을 가진 봇도 있죠...
<razGon_web> 제가 가끔씩하는 대항해 시대 온라인이라는 게임은 저런 정보를 보여주는게 있죠.
<razGon_web> dho agent라고 그거 따로 된거인데. 아얄씨로 게임대화 나누면서 게임상 물품시세 같은거 조회하기 좋겠군요
<razGon_web> !날씨 kwangju
<Coffee_instant> 닥님 서니님
<razGon_web> 그냥은 안되는군요
<Coffee_instant> 좀 진하게 내려서 아포가또 해먹으니
<Coffee_instant> 완전 맛있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> razGon_web, 제가 1:1 아니면 안되게끔 부탁했거든요..
<razGon_web> 오!
<razGon_web> 커피굳!
<Seony> Coffee_instant: 맛있는 걸 찾으셨다니 다행이네요... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 혹시 일정 어플에서 받는 데이타의 수치를 적용시키는 방법도 있을까요?
<Seony> 무슨 말이에요?
<Seony> 이해가 안가서 예를 들어주시면 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> .msi 라는 확장자는 어떤 언어인가요?
<razGon_web> 아..
<razGon_web> 대항해시대 온라인이라는 게임이요.
<Seony> .msi는 윈도우에서 쓰이는 프로그램 설치 파일일 거에요...
<razGon_web> 무역게임입니다.
<Seony> 그게 무슨 게임인지는 아는데요, 데이터의 수치를 적용시킨다는 게 무슨 의미인지 몰라서요
<razGon_web> 그래서 월드에서 시세가 있는데요. 예를 들면 인도의 후추가 런던에 가면 금액이 올라가는데. 원래 가격을 100%라고 하면 시세가 파동을 이루면서 변동이됩니다.
<Seony> 가격을 참고해올 수 있는 곳만 있으면 어렵지 않죠.
<razGon_web> 인도의 후추가 1원인데 런던에서는 1000원에 파는 것을 100%라고 한다면
<razGon_web> 120%일때도 있죠.
<Seony> 굳이 봇이 아니라, 데이터를 가져올 수만 있으면 리눅스에서 돌아가는 명령어로도 만들 수 있어요...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 봇탱이 쓰다가 맘에 안드시면 이슈 접수하는 기능도 넣어보려고 했는데
<razGon_web> dho agent라고 이런 시세를 게임내에서 데이타를 받아내는 프로그램이 있는데. 그것을 아얄씨로 데리고 오는 봇을 만드는게 어렵지 않은가 하는 이야기입니다.
<razGon_web> 좀 매니악적이죠....^^;
<DarkCircle> 너무 쓸데없는 기능 들어갈까봐 일단 다들 서니옹께 말씀을해주시던가 봇탱이가 열라구려 한마디만 해주시면 (냠냠)
<DarkCircle> 채널에서 말씀해주시면 어떤 기능을 넣는것도 고려해보긴 할거예요
<Seony> 게임 내에서만 쓸 수 있는 프로그램이라면 아마 안될 거에요. 그런 경우는 게임회사에서 API를 제공해줘야하거든요...
<Seony> DarkCircle: 안그래도 저도 좀 생각하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 생각나실때 바로바로 말씀해주세요 :D
<Seony> 넵. 봇테스트용 채널에서 말씀드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 만약 좀 말씀하시기 힘들거 같으면 -.- ...
<razGon_web> 실은 저쪽게임하는 사람들이 아얄씨 채널 상주하자고 하는데. 잘안되서요. 촉진을 시킬 것이 없을까 하고 해서요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 제가 issue 모듈을 하나 맹글어서 봇탱이에 이슈를 넣는 방법을 ㅡ.ㅡ ..
<Seony> DarkCircle: 그냥 봇테스트 채널 가서 얘기해놓으면 나중에 보시겠죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_web, 원래 사람들이 irc 익숙치 않아서 잘 안쓸려고 하죠...
<Seony> 근데 한국사람 뿐만 아니라 외국사람들도 요즘은 irc 잘 안해요
<DarkCircle> irc보단 보통 skype나 이런거 쓰죠
<DarkCircle> irc는 뭐랄까 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 네
<DarkCircle> ... 고상한 면은 있긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 그래픽이 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ..
<Seony> 아주 geek 스러운... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 스마일리 같은거야 클라이언트에서 알아서 해주면 되는 (...)
<DarkCircle> (스마일리 기능이 들어간 IRC 클라이언트가 있긴 할거예요)
<razGon_web> irc는 저는 좋습니다. 직관적이고 가볍고. 화려하진 않지만 자기몫은 다하죠.
<razGon_web> 실은 게임속에서도 채널이 있고 대화방을 만들수 있어서 그렇습니다.
<Seony> 채팅이라는 본연의 역할에 충실하고, 단순하고 가볍고... 그래서 저도 좋긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 단, 아쉬운건 링크가 안되게 해놔서요.
<Seony> 아... 게임 안에 irc가 있어요?
<razGon_web> 아니요. 게임속에 대화창이 있는데. 대화방 만드는 기능이 있습니다.
<Seony> 아... 그런 경우는 봇을 참여시킬 수가 없잖아요.
<razGon_web> 링크만 되도 참 좋은데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 그게 아니라 한아얄씨 채널에서도 대화하게하려구요
<razGon_web> 만약 게임접속해야 시세를 아는데.
<Seony> 게임 안에서 이루어지는거라 안될 거에요...
<razGon_web> 아얄씨면 게임로딩할 필요없이.
<Seony> 그런 식으로 외부에서 자료를 조회할 수 있게끔 해주는 게임사가 거의 없을 거에요.
<Seony> 제가 알기로는 이브 정도...
<razGon_web> 런던 후추 타임입니다!! 후추가 140%! 이렇게 알려주면 상업하는데 도움이 될거같아서요
<razGon_web> 그래서 연결선이 될수 있는 거구요. 시세 조회 프로그램이 있는데. 그게 작동하려면 게임접속이 되야 하거든요.
<razGon_web> 봇을 이용하면 다른사람이 게임접속하면 그것으로 시세를 알려주죠
<Seony> 대항해시대는 아직도 유저 많아요?
<razGon_web> 줄어서 4개서버 통합해서 제법 사람이 많아요
<GuideBot> darjeeling> api 가 있거나 열심히 패킷까서 하면 되죠 흠...
<DarkCircle> 음 그게 서버마다 다른데
<Seony> 음...  그렇군요.... 저도 시간이 좀 되면 이브를 계속 하고싶은데... 게임할 시간은 커녕 잠잘 시간도 없네요...
<DarkCircle> udp로 패킷을 슬쩍 보내면 서버정보를 싹 보내주는넘이 있기도 하고
<DarkCircle> ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그렇습니다.
<DarkCircle>  =3
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 그래요..
<DarkCircle> 전 퀘이크3서버만 건드려봤다능 =3
<DarkCircle> (모른다능 ㅡ.ㅡ)
<razGon_web> 실례 아이 울어서요
<Coffee_instant> ㅇ음?
<Coffee_instant> 대항해시ㅐ?
<Coffee_instant> 시세공유기요?
<Coffee_instant> 그거 있었다가 온라인 게임환경 다 무너졌던 기억이 나서... 제작자가 배포중지하고 닫았던걸로..
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 아직도 있습니다.
<Coffee_instant> 헉?
<razGon_web> 후...아이 재우고 왔습니다.ㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 아직도있어요? 배포다시하셧나...
<razGon_web> 예 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 배포 되던데요.
<razGon_web> dhoguide.com
<razGon_web> 이거 없으면 안되잖아요.
<razGon_web> 그게 있는 한 시세조회도 되고.
<razGon_web> 실은 이녀석이 지도와 퀘스트 관리까지 해주죠.
<razGon_web> 그냥 이런저런 생각에 이야기해보았습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> irc가 해보니 정말 재미있는 거죠. 문제는.. 여자가 없다능~!!!
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 둡부에있는 시세는 원래있던거구..
<Coffee_instant> 일전에 클라이언트에 접촉하여 사용자가 조회를 하면 프로그램이 수집해 도시 시간 가격 비율 이런거 동시공유하던 프로그램이 있었어요
<razGon_web> DHO agent라고 있습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 지금도 존재합니다.
<Coffee_instant> 그거 배포아직도 하나보군요..
<Coffee_instant> 말많아서 그만둔줄 알았는데..
<razGon_web> 문제는 그게 공유를 하는 사람이 많아야 하는데. 유저가 많아져서 쓰는 사람이 적죠. 그래도 지도는 써야해서 쓰는 사람 많습니다.
<razGon_web> 네비게이션이라고 하죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그거 없으면 정말 그건 게임이 아니라 막노동이죠.
<DarkCircle> 여자....가 아얘 없는건 아닌데
<DarkCircle> 10개월만 참아보아요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 홍일점이 돌아온다능!
<razGon_web> who?
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 곧 제대하나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 =3
<DarkCircle> 홍일점이라니깐뇽.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> razGon_inkl> zzzzz
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그새 잊으신듯!
<razGon_web> 글쎄요?
<razGon_web> 누구신지....
<DarkCircle> razGon_web / http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=20700
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 글타래 보기 - 잘 부탁 드립니다 '-'* 새로 왔어요 - 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 •
<razGon_web> 이분이시군요.
<razGon_web> 왠지 공대 아름이될거 같은 분위기.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전에 채널에 잠깐 (쉬는날이라고) 왔다가 공부한다고 다시 사라졌죠
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 저분 의외로 프로그래밍도 하고 직접 소스뜯어다 수정하고 컴파일해서 커스텀 셋팅도 함 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web_> 중간에 저 짤린거죠?
<razGon_web_> 갑자기 스크롤이 안되네요
<razGon_web_> DarkCircle: 혹시 램오버에 대한 내용아시나요?
<DarkCircle> 램오버는 잘 모르겠네요 ... 그냥 바이오스 들어가서 클럭 바꿔주는거 이외에는 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 램오버를 해본적이 없어서 ... ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_web_> 쉽나요? 라노를 보니 특이하게 램오버가 되면 그래픽 코어가 향상되는 이점이 있어서 찾아보는데 마땅한 자료가 없네요.
<razGon_web_> 대략 보는데 아! 하고 느낌이 오는게 없어요.
<razGon_web_> 라노 APU A6-3500에 램 4g*2. 12800 , ATX A75보드로 주문했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 요새 그런게 있는지 모르겠는데
<DarkCircle> Award 바이오스 쓸때 어디 커스텀 메뉴를 뒤지다보면 램클럭을 조절하는 부분이 있거든요
<razGon_web_> 큰오버는 아니어도 2.1GHz밖에 클럭이 안되서 약간 오브해야 될거 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 그거 맞나 싶기도 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ..
<razGon_web_> 그거랑 램타이밍만 조정하면 될까요?
<DarkCircle> 음 .. CPU연산 클럭이랑 램 클럭이랑 하드웨어에서 정해진 그런게 있어서요
<DarkCircle> 클럭 잘못 조절하면 오류 엄청 많이 날수도 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_web_> 그러니깐요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 변동 클럭을 CPU에서 인식을 해서 싱크가 되는지 안되는지는 모르겠네요
<razGon_web_> 일단 라노 보니 잼있을거 같아요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web_> 램오버해서 그래픽 성능 올리고, 나중에 코어락 해제 되면 쿼드코어로 .ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web_> 코어락 부활과 해제.
<razGon_web_> 이것을 노리고 샀습니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web_> 혹시 저 또 밴당한건 아니죠?
<razGon_web_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 바라미> 램오버라..
<GuideBot> 바라미> 램오버는 작동 클럭을 높이는건데. ~_~
<GuideBot> 바라미> 자칮하면 보드랑 램 둘다 맛이 갈수도 있는 작업..
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 졸립뜨아... 쩝..
<GuideBot> Magnic> 안녕하세요
<GuideBot> Magnic> 오늘 노트북이 와서 우분투를 깔았는데
<GuideBot> Magnic> 주사율이 안잡히네요
<GuideBot> Magnic> 11.04 버전이구요 놋북은 ThinkPad T520 모델인데
<GuideBot> Magnic> 어떻게 해야되죠?
<GuideBot> Draco> ...노트북이면 LCD인데..주사율이 있나..
<GuideBot> Magnic> 노트북은 주사율이란 개념이 없는 건가요?
<DarkCircle> 아얘 없는건 아닌데 보통 60Hz 내지는 75Hz (고정) 라서 주사율에 신경을 쓸 일이 없죠
<DarkCircle> 주사율을 직접 입력해야 한다면 60으로 넣으세요
<DarkCircle> (스펙상 60으로 나와있음)
<GuideBot> 흑곰> ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 주사율이 안잡힌다는건 뭔가좀 -.- ...
<DarkCircle> CRT도 아닌게 괴랄하네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> 바라미> 주사율이 안잡힌다는건.. 무슨 소리죠. 아예 고정된 값 조차 출력되지 않는다는건가요.
<GuideBot> 바라미> 아니면 선택지가 나오질 않는다는 건가요.
<DarkCircle> LCD모니터 같은 경우는 주사율 쿼리를 보내면 컨트롤러에서 응답하는데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> Magnic> 음..원래 해상도가 1600 x 900인데 디스플레이 들어가보면 1024 해상도로 되어있구요(변경 불가, 알 수 없다고 나와있음) 화면이 이상하게 흔들린다고 해야하나? 그래요
<razGon_web_> magic/ 아 그런경우는 제가 겪어보았는데요. 혹시 ATI계열의 비됴카드인가요?
<GuideBot> Magnic> 예전에 10.04 버전에서도 비슷한 일을 겪었었는데 그 때도 주사율이 안잡혔거든요 근데 11.10에서는 아예 주사율 탭이 보이지가 않네요
<GuideBot> Magnic> 아니요 엔비디아 Quadro 4200m이에요
<GuideBot> 흑곰> ...
<razGon_web_> 그런경우는 대부분 드라이버 설치해주면 좋아집니다.
<GuideBot> Magnic> 넵
<razGon_web_> 단. 속도 느려짐은 감수해야 합니다. 윈도 드라이브보다 리눅스 드라이버가 조금은 모지리입니다.
<GuideBot> Magnic> 그럼 엔비디아 사이트에서 받으면 되는건가요?
<razGon_web_> 옙
<GuideBot> Magnic> 넵 감사합니다 __
<razGon_web_> 대부분 리눅스 드라이버를 따로 해 놓을겁니다.
<razGon_web_> 저는 ATI를 주로 쓰는 편입니다만, 엔디비아도 비슷할거에요
<GuideBot> Magnic> 넵 그럼 잘 설치되었다는 체크는
<GuideBot> 바라미> 음....
<GuideBot> Magnic> 디스플레이에서 해상도가 잡히면 제대로 설치되었다는걸까요?
<GuideBot> 바라미> 우분투면..
<razGon_web_> 리눅스 드라이버는 컴파일링해야 될거구요. 아니면  deb패키지로 나오거나요. 설치하고 성능이 조금 떨어지는 경우는 고려해보셔야 합니다. 최적화가 덜된느낌이더군요
<GuideBot> 바라미> 제한된 드라이버 까세요.
<DarkCircle> 우분투는 지금도 엔비댜 드라이버가 있죠
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 잠시 -.-
<DarkCircle> 햇갈리는게 있는데
<GuideBot> Magnic> 네
<DarkCircle> 지원종료된게 ATi던가요?
<GuideBot> 바라미> 응?
<razGon_web_> 근데 우분투로 설치하신건가요? 코분투로 설치하신건가요?
<GuideBot> 바라미> ATI 드라이버 지원 종료는 뭔가요 ~_~
<DarkCircle> 우분투나 코분투나 똑같을건데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> Magnic> 우분투요.. 11.10 버전입니다
<razGon_web_> 코분투라면 문제 없이 잘될텐데요.
<DarkCircle> 음 그러니까 캐노니컬하고 .. nvidia ati 계약한게 있는데
<DarkCircle> 작년부로 지원이 종료된 드라이버가 있어요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 그게 nvidia인지 ati인지 햇갈려서 그럼 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> Magnic> 아..그렇군요..
<GuideBot> 바라미> 11.10이면.
<GuideBot> 바라미> 시스템설정 띄우셔서.
<razGon_web_> ATI일겁니다. 그쪽은 따로 코드로 해놓아서 실행하면 컴파일링 하게 해놓았더라구요.
<GuideBot> 바라미> 추가드라이버 들어가세요.
<GuideBot> Magnic> 그럼 좀 더 낮은 버전으로 깔아야 하나요? 우분투 버전을
<GuideBot> Magnic> 네 추가 드라이버에ㄷ 들어가보니깐 아무것도 안 떠있어요
<DarkCircle> 암튼 바라묭 말씀대로 제한된 드라이버 얹으시면 됩니다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_web_> 아니요 코분투 11.10이 있습니다.
<GuideBot> Magnic> 코분투가 KDE로 된 버전인가요?
<razGon_web_> 코분투가 오류가 덜나던거 같던데요. 같은 놈인데. 느낌이 달라서 그런지 좀더 최적화되는 느낌이더군요.
<GuideBot> 바라미> 음..
<GuideBot> Magnic> 아는게 없으니 엄청 막히네여..죄송합니다 웰컴투우분투 이 책보고 막 따라해보는 수준이에여 ㅠㅠ
<GuideBot> Magnic> 넵
<GuideBot> 바라미> 콘솔에서 lspci 쳐서 VGA 항목 한번 봐보세요.
<GuideBot> Magnic> 아 이건 지금 상황이랑은 관계없는 질문인데, 우분투 11.10 버전에는 주사율 조정을 못하나요? 항상 주사율 최대로 올려놨었는뎅
<GuideBot> 바라미> LCD는 주사율이란게 의미 없습니다..
<GuideBot> Magnic> 어..화면이 자꾸 흔들려서 지금 윈도우7으로 부팅했어요
<GuideBot> Magnic> 그렇군요..
<GuideBot> Magnic> 한국 우분투 채널 여러분들 감사해요
<GuideBot> 바라미> 흔들리는것처럼 느끼는건.. 아무래도 해상도가 낮게 잡혀서 흐리게 보이는걸 이야기하는것 같은데..
<DarkCircle> 아니면 해상도가 쓸데없이 높게 잡혀서 후덜덜 거리든가 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> 바라미> 해상도 문제는 결국 드라이버 문제로 귀결되거든요.
<DarkCircle> 끄덕 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> Magnic> 네 아마 낮게 잡혀서 그런 것 같아요 글씨랑 아이콘 둘 다 엄청 커보였어요
<GuideBot> 바라미> 콘솔에서 lspci 실행해서 ㅍㅎㅁ gkdahr cpzmgoqhtpdy.
<GuideBot> 바라미> VGA 항목 체크해보세요.
<GuideBot> Magnic> 넵
<GuideBot> Magnic> 지금 채팅 로그 복사해서 저장해놓고있어요 ㅎㅎ 좀이따 따라하려구
<GuideBot> 바라미> T520인가 뭔가.. 검색해보니 같은 모델명에 2가지가 있더군요.
<GuideBot> Magnic> 넹 1600 900 모델이에요
<GuideBot> 바라미> NVIDIA 쓰느놈이랑 인텔그래픽 쓰는놈이랑..
<GuideBot> Magnic> 엔비디아 외장 그래픽 모델이에요
<DarkCircle> 외장 -> 내장.
<GuideBot> Magnic> 윈도우 7 64 bit 으로 깔려있는 노트북에 32비트짜리 우분투로 깔아도 상관없나요?
<GuideBot> 바라미> 상관은 없지만 메모리 전부 활용을 못합니다.
<GuideBot> 바라미> 4기가 이상을 못쓰니.. ~_~
<GuideBot> Magnic> 음.. 지금 메모리가 4기가 일텐데
<GuideBot> Magnic> 아
<GuideBot> Magnic> 그렇군요
<GuideBot> Magnic> 그럼 괜찮겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> Magnic> 근데 우분투는 64비트 호환이 잘 되는 편인가요?
<GuideBot> 바라미> 잘 됩니다.
<GuideBot> Magnic> 넵
<GuideBot> 바라미> 4기가면 64비트 쓰시는게 나을지도.. ~_~
<GuideBot> Magnic> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 흑곰> 4기가 64비트 추천
<GuideBot> Magnic> 그럼 저 가볼게요 한국 우분투 채널 여러분들 정말 감사합니다
<GuideBot> Magnic> 네
<DarkCircle> 64비트 이상하다는건 예전 얘기예요
<GuideBot> Magnic> 넵
<GuideBot> 바라미> 음..
<DarkCircle> 바라미 / 덮.
<GuideBot> 바라미> Magnic, 아까 하신말씀중에 디스플레이 설정에 알수없음 이라고 되어있다면..
<GuideBot> 바라미> 이미 nvidia 제한된 드라이버 깔려있을 가능성이 높습니다..
<GuideBot> 흑곰> 외부 드라이버 올라갔으면
<GuideBot> 흑곰> 알수없음이 정상
<GuideBot> Magnic> 제한된 드라이버가 뭐죠?
<GuideBot> 바라미> 제한된 드라이버 == 우분투 개발팀에서 컴파일한 nvidia 제작 드라이버
<GuideBot> Magnic> 아하
<GuideBot> Magnic> 그럼 엔비디아에서 받아서 깔아줘야겠네요
<GuideBot> 바라미> 그거나 그거나 그게 그러에요.
<GuideBot> Magnic> 흑곰님 그럼 제대로 된 드라이버를 깔아줘도 알 수 없음이 뜨는건가요?
<GuideBot> Magnic> 아 그럼 작동은 하는데 메세지만 그렇게 뜬다는 말인가요?
<GuideBot> 바라미> 엔비디아에서 만든 드라이버를 우분투에 맞게 컴파일해서 패키징한것일뿐.
<GuideBot> 바라미> nvidia 홈피에서 받아서 깔아도 디스플레이 설정에 알수 없음 이라고 뜰겁니다.
<GuideBot> Magnic> 아하..
<GuideBot> Magnic> 그럼 어떻게 제대로 설치된 지 확인할 수 있을까요?
<GuideBot> 바라미> 터미널 띄운후 커맨드 창에서 하거나, Alt + f2 눌러서 실행을 띄운 다음에
<GuideBot> 바라미> nvidia-settings
<GuideBot> 바라미> 이거를 실행해보세요.
<GuideBot> Magnic> 음..
<GuideBot> Magnic> 그럼 어떻게 뜨나요?
<GuideBot> 바라미> nvidia에서 제공하는 설정프로그램
<GuideBot> Magnic> 넵
<GuideBot> Magnic> 바라미님 정말 감사합니다
<GuideBot> Magnic> 그럼 가볼게요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> ㅎㅎ 저도 스마일리 되는거 쓰긴해요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 바라미님//근데 우분투에서 스위칭이라면 안 되요;
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 아직까지 리눅스에서 그래픽스위칭 지원하는 드라이브는 본적이; ㄷㄷ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 할려면 매번 리붓해서 드라이브 다시 다른걸로 잡아줘야하더군요 -_-;
<GuideBot> 바라미> 음.. 사실 nvidia-settings 로 잡을려면..
<GuideBot> 바라미> sudo 로 띄워서 config 파일에 저장해야되요 ~_~
<GuideBot> 바라미> Save to Xconfiguration 을 통해서 저장을 해야 하는데. 그건 루트 권한이 있어야 하니..
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 흠?
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 그 애기가 아니라 인텔/nvidia스윗칭 애기
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> nvidia가 개발한 그 괴기술 애기
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 저 기술의 가장 큰 비애는
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 두개를 스윗칭해봤자 어차피 idle인 상태라면 요즘 놋북용 그래픽칩은 절전기술땜에 전력을 별로 안 먹어서
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 사용시간이 그닥 차이 못내요 ㄷㄷ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 결국 효능이 그닥 없음
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> nvidia칩인 상태라면 겜이라도 안 돌리는 이상 거의 최저레벨의 부하밖에 안 걸려서요-_-;
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 대충 제 놋북 6셀 기준 사용시간이 10~15분 차이내요
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 근데 그거뿐
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 스위칭할려면 하다못해 영상 플레이어까지 조금이라도 그래픽가속등을 쓰는넘은 다 잡아꺼야하질 않나 (심지어는 파폭등의 브라우져도)
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 귀찮기 짝이 없음
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel_N / 마침 어제 터치스크린 이야기 생각나서 말인데요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel_N / 터치스크린 입력 장치가 DVI나 RGB로 연결될 수 있다면서요?
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel_N / 그런데 그게 그래픽카드로 연결되죠?
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel_N / 그래픽카드가 마우스 키보드 디지타이저의 입력을 받아서 CPU에 인터럽트 걸어주는걸 보셨던가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-10
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 엥? 그래픽으로 입력이 들어간다고요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 터치스크린은 그래픽단자와 USB 단자 같이 나오던데요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 밀옹~!
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 토요일날 아마도 사당쪽으로 이동할듯... 밀옹 토요일날 집에 있남 ?
<yemharc> 아직 몰라요
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 그런거삼 ? ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 역시 바쁜 밀옹~!
<grrr> Hi
<Ponics_Beginner> 헛.. grr옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / grr옹~!
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: Hi 카카옹
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: Hi
<Seony> yemharc: LinkedIn은 언제부터 썼어요?
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / grr옹.. 오늘은 야근으로 불태우는 불금임.... 오늘의 야근은 뭔지 물어봐도 되삼 ?
<yemharc> Seony: 전 거의 등록만 해 놓는 수준이에요. 실질적으로 거기서 얻는건 각 그룹들 토론내용 메일로 받는 정도밖에 안되요 :)
<yemharc> 사용 시작한지는... 한 6개월 조금 안될거에요
<Seony> 그렇군요... 전 오늘 친구한테 초대장이 와서 오늘 처음 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 헛.. 그건또 뭐삼 ?
<yemharc> 직접 사용은 안하더라도 정보를 얻을 창구는 많을수록 좋다고 봐서요
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 역시 콤맹이라서 언제나 배울것이 많타능...
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 어... 쉽게 말해서 구인구직 사이트?
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 헛.. 구인구직... 나에게 지금 바로 필요한.....구인구직.. +,.+
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: 오늘의 야근은 그냥 야근 (...)
<grr> 아 오늘의 야근은 내일의 특근을 위한 야근이에요 -_-
<grr> yemharc: T_T
<yemharc> grr: 오늘의 야근은 내일의 철야를 물리칩니다.
<yemharc> grr: 하지만 갑의 일정변경이란 함정카드가 발동하겠죠 (......)
<grr> ......
<grr> 갑의 요구사항 변경은 없는데 일정변경...
<grr> ...
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 일정변경
<yemharc> 추가 요구사항이 온건 아니지만
<yemharc> 왠지 난 철야
<grr> 일났어요. 지금하고 있는 VoIP 기존코드가 각종 flag 들에대한 if 떡칠이라서.. 개판이라서 구조개선 지시받아서 들어간다니까, 그거 만든 하노이쪽 개발자들이 지켜보겠다. 한마디를 보냈음
<grr> ...
<grr> 코드 폐기한다니까 빡치는듯한...
<yemharc> 설마하니 진희씨가 말한건 아니겠죠
<grr> 네. 제가말한건 아닌데 우리팀장이 개판이라고 날렸죠 (...)
<yemharc> 그럼 답 없네. 같이 (진흙탕에서)굴러요
<yemharc> ................
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 걱정마요. 한 10년 지나면 당신도 똑같이 저지를 수 있을테니까 (...먼산)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> (그렇게 부조리는 대물림 되는게지....)
<grr> ........................
<yemharc> 아 근데 확실히 if떡칠이면 좀 느릴거같긴 한데...
<grr> 느린건 둘째치고.. flag 하나 꼬이면 개판되고.. 디버깅도 거시기하고...
<yemharc> 떡칠이라고 할 정도면 몇층까지 내려가요?
<grr> FSM의 case 문 하나에 flag 한 4개가 if 침
<grr> -_-
<yemharc> .....우와
<yemharc> 엎어요
<yemharc> (...)
<grr> 그리고 거기서 호출하는 함수가 또 flag if
<yemharc> (내 일 아니니 칼같이!!)
<yemharc> 엎어요
<grr> 그리고 이건 내가 앞으로 안고 가야할 코드에요. 이제 이게 내 전담.. 그러니 엎어야죠..
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 미리 쳐요 미리
<yemharc> 그거 생각없이 손대면 나중에 피보는게 아니라 개피볼거같은...
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 전 우리 pA만 믿고 가는거죠 뭐 (....)
<DarkCircle> 너그러움 / 어제 ...
<DarkCircle> <GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 모니터랑 일체형으로 나오는 제품도 있잔아요
<DarkCircle> <GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그런경우 별도의 케이블을 안 쓰게 만들수 있어요
<DarkCircle> <GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 과거 d-sub의 쿼리핀으로도
<DarkCircle> <GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 비슷한 시리얼 예뮬레이션하는경우 있었음 -_-;
<DarkCircle> <GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 다만 잊혀졌고, 비표준의 극치였을뿐
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 아아... 그런게 있었다는 말은 있었어요 실제로 보진 못했지만..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 전용 그래픽카드 달아야 했었다는...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 식사는 했나요?
<DarkCircle> 전용 그래픽 카드라기보다는 그냥 임베디드죠 그건 ..
<DarkCircle> 아 지금 일어났어요 -0-
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 저런
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 늦잠꾸러기
<DarkCircle> 머리가 아파서 - -;
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 집에서 나온지 어언 5시간째..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 d-sub핀 스펙상 예전에나 가능했지
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 아.... IDC  에 박아놓은 레드햇 서버 php 랑 mysql 업글하려니 좀 짜증나네요
<DarkCircle> 요새는 리프레시가 하도 잦아서 안되거든요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> DB 컨버팅 때문에..
<grr> USB 모니터 쓰고있습니다 (...)
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 한때... 라는 거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> usb 모니터야 출력 전용이니까 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> "d-sub"가 인터페이스라는 조건하에서.
<grr> 800*480 짜릴 선물받아서 회사에서 irc용으로 사용하고 있어요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 디비파일 땡겨서 우분투에서 컨버팅 테스트 해야겠네요
<DarkCircle> usb는 뭔 용도를 써도 상관이 없죠.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> grr/ 굿
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 딱 스마트폰 해상도네요
<DarkCircle> 그 비싼걸 IRC용으로 사용하시다니 ㅡ.ㅡ
<grr> 네. 이제 박주영 경기나오면 바로 박주영 경기용으로 돌릴려구요 (...)
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 비싼가요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 하나 알아볼까 고민하는데...
<grr> 음. 중고가도 한 5~7 만원하는거 같더라구요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ...
<DarkCircle> 가성비가 썩 좋은 편은 아니다라고 ㅡ.ㅡ .....
<grr> 2008년도인가 2009년도에 10만원 했어요 쌔재품이
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 17인치 LCD랑 비슷하네요
<grr> 그렇죠 뭐..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 지금 메인모니터가 23인치인데...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 1280-768 이거든요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 해상도 때문에 좀 짜증나요
<grr> 그냥 모니터사는게 나아요. 저처럼 선물받지 않는이상...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 원래 TV 로 나온거라서
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 해상도가...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 엑셀작업 자주하면 좀 짜증나요
<grr> 여기에 아웃룩 집어넣으면 제목도 제대로 안보일정도로 작은크기에요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 셀이 안보여...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 몇인치인데요?
<DarkCircle> TV를 사고 모니터기능을 쓰시는군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ㄲㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 그건 들고가면 짱인데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 회사에 TV선 안주던가요?
<DarkCircle>  =3
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 23인치 집에 가져가서 뭐하게요
<DarkCircle> 자기전에 미드보기용.
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 집에 42인치로 보고 있는데...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 침실에는 TV 안둬요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 원래.. TV 를 잘 안보니..
<grr> 42인치 새로로 새워놓고 코딩하는거 보니 쩔던대...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그건 낭비
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (!)
<DarkCircle> 제동생은 50인치로 캐드합니다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그건 굿
<DarkCircle> 근데 42인치를 ...
<DarkCircle> 가로도 아니고
<DarkCircle> 세로로 -0-
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 캐드는 워낙 확대축소가 많아서
<DarkCircle> 목디스크는 없나요 -0-
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 캐드 하는거 보니까 현란하더라구요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 캐드로 도면 좀 그리다가 포기
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 워낙 점 찍고 맞추고 하는게 많아서
<DarkCircle> 옛날 도스시절때 캐드전용 태블린으로 도면 처리하는거본적도 있는데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 태블린 ->태블릿
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅎㅎ 알아들었어요
<DarkCircle> 전용 태블릿이 백만원대쯤 되던가 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그시절 백이면 AT 한대값
<GuideBot> 너그러움> AT 사용하던 시절... VGA 모니터 넣고
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 무지 게임했죠
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 칼라로...
<DarkCircle> 삼국지 대항해시대 퀼퀼
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 삼국지시리즈 부터 신장의야망..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 대항해시대
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 스트립포커까지
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 신세계였죠
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그러다가 애드립카드 끼워서 NBA 했을때... 그 쾌감
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 골 넣으니 출렁 거리는 소리를 내..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅡㅡ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 메모리도 4메가 꽂아서 메모리관리까지 했었는데
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 640KB 의 기본메모리를 639KB 까지 남기고 사용도 해보고
<grr> 아.. 저는 윈도3.0 유틸중 하나인 기본메모리를 가상으로 699kb 까지 확대시켜주는걸로 걱정없이 썼었죠 (...)
<DarkCircle> 골 넣을때 출렁거리는 소리가 ㅡ.ㅡ
<grr> max가 640kb인대 그거 쓰니 699 kb 되던...
<DarkCircle> 뿡... 이거였 ㅡ.ㅡ...
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 닭~! 닭~! 다앍~~~~! 써클옹~!
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 옹... 소리를 들으려면 나이가 어찌 되어야하나요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> MSX 로 베이직짜는글로 처음 컴을 시작했으니...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 88년인가 89년인가.. ㅡㅡ
<DarkCircle> 그 소리를 들을 나이면 대충 80~87년생 정도랄까 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Ponics_Beginner> 여기서는 다 " 옹 " 입니다.. 나이 30살 이상... 마인드 30살 이상... 단, 나이 많은데 철딱서니 없이 행동하고 말하면 " 옹 " 대신에 욕을 대박으로 먹습니다.
<DarkCircle> 초딩 1~3세대정도는 학교에 다 XT 한대쯤은 있었쟎아요? (ㄲㄲ)
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ... 그런가요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 70년대에요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 국민학교 5학년이가 6학년때 처음 PC 를 만져봤으니..
<DarkCircle> 제가 말한 그 소리는 -> NBA에서 골 넣을때 뿡! 하고 나는 ... -.- ...
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 헛... 갑후.... 난 슈퍼 XT 를 20살때 벌어서 샀는데... 뜨어어어~!
<DarkCircle> 근데 즤집 컴은 엄니 부업용으로 산거라 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 일하고 돈버실려고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<grr> 아버지가 회사일 땜에 순서대로 가져온 at xt 80286...
<DarkCircle> 디스켓 위아래로 들어가는 xt가 짱이었는데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 역시... grr옹... 멋쩌부러~!
<GuideBot> 너그러움> AT 는 80286 XT 는 8088/8086
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 80386 부터 386 이라 부르기 시작했죠
<DarkCircle> 게임하다 빠져나가면 막 도스 디스켓 넣으라고 뿅뿅...
<DarkCircle> -.- ...
<grr> 아 -_-;;
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 하드 40메가가 어마어마한 용량이었죠
<DarkCircle> 그 40메가 일때 즤집 컴 한대 생겼어요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 마우스는 시리얼포드..
<grr> 2MB 짜리가 그렇게 부러울 수 없었는데
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 포트.. ㅡㅡ
<DarkCircle> 집 컴퓨터에 마우스 하나 달았으면 좋겠다 생각했었는데
<DarkCircle> 286쓰다가 하드 컨트롤러 나가리나고 나서
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 마우스 드라이버 띄워야하고.. 한글에뮬 띄워야하고..
<DarkCircle> 386 중고로 샀을때 그때 마우스 붙였...
<grr> K-DOS
<grr> hbios..
<Seony> emm386
<GuideBot> 너그러움> MS-DOS 2버전...
<grr> 그리운 이름들이다..
<Seony> smartdrv.exe
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<grr> MS-DOS 6.0 정품을 샀었었는데...
<DarkCircle> 6.22 있숨다 - -)/
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐.. 역시 연륜에서 묻어나는 컴고수들...
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅎㄷㄷ 하군효..
<DarkCircle> 5.0 있었다가 버렸네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 있나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 아마 있을듯
<DarkCircle> ...
<grr> 삼성가서 디스켓 3장짜리 Lars the Wonderer 게임산거도 기억나네요..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> config.sys autoexec.bat 가 우선이죠
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 저도 6.22 5.25인치 6장 정품 있어요
<DarkCircle> 전 5.25인치가 deprecated 되는 시점에 5.25 그냥 둘수가 없어서
<GuideBot> 너그러움> himem.sys 가 우선이었죠
<DarkCircle> 3.5인치에 복사 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 네. himem.sys 안띄우면 안되서...
<Seony> himem.sys 다음에 emm386...
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔.. himem.sys 는.. config.sys 안에 설정하면 뜨는거 아닌가효 ?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그 config.sys 안에서 기본으로 himem.sys emm386.exe 들 띄워줘야 메모리관리가 시작되거든요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그안에 옵션이 무지 다양해요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그리고 상위메모리로 올릴때는 loadhi 줘야하고
<GuideBot> 너그러움> qemm386 나오면서 그나마 관리가 쉬웠어요
<Seony> qemm386은 상용 맞죠?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그시절 상용이라도
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 구입하는 경로를 몰라서 다들 복사해서 썼죠
<GuideBot> 너그러움> BBS 도 활성화 잘 안되어있던 시절이라서
<Ponics_Beginner> homem.sys 는 upper memory 로 command.com 을 올려주고.. emm386.exe 는 expended 메모리를 extended 메모리로 바꿔주는거 아닌가효 ?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 물어물어..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> exp ext 다 관리했어요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 어떻게 옵션주냐 따라서 ext 로도 뜨고 exp 로도 뜨고 했거든요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 프로그램 따라서 ext 지원하는거 있고 exp 지원하는거 있고 해서
<Seony> 그땐 smartdrv.exe도 config.sys에 띄울 수 있었죠... ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 배치파일로 두개 바꿔주는 작업도 하면서 재부팅해서 쓰고 했어요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 스마트 쓰려면 메모리가 많아어죠
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 그거 올려 줬었죠.. 기본으로... HDD 와 메모리 와의 스피드 갭 때문에..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 1메가이서는... 참 답이 없죠
<Seony> 저는 당시 486에 램 16메가라는 고용량 램을 갖고있어서.. ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 오늘따라 오타가 왤케 나지.. ㅡㅡ
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 아무튼 DOS 의 값은 DR-DOS 입니다.. MS는 그때 부터 쓰레기 취급을..
<Ponics_Beginner> 갑
<Seony>  Ponics_Beginner, ㅎㅎ 저는 잘 몰라서 MS만 썼었어요...
<Ponics_Beginner> DR-DOS 는 base 가 720k 였죠...
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 물리베이스는 640이 맞아요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 그걸 땡겨서 사용했을뿐
<Seony> 그때 당시 OS/2 Warp를 8만원 주고 샀는데, 지금 생각해도 거금이네요..
<Ponics_Beginner> MS 와 DR 의 DOS 구조를 조면 조금 달랐죠... 메모리 확장성이나..
<Ponics_Beginner> 그래서 MS 에서 잘도는것들이 DR 에서는 좀 안돌기도..
<Ponics_Beginner> DR은 그때부터 방향키 히스토리 기능을 지원해서.. 전에 썼던 명령어를 타이핑 하지 않아도 방향키로 찾아서 사용했던 기억이..
<imsu`> 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 헛.. 임수옹~!
<Seony> Hi
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 방가효~!
<imsu> Seony: 수업이 이상하게 늘어나네요 ~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오... 돈 많이 벌겠네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 많이 벌긴요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지난번 수업평가가 좋았는갑다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 역시 임수옹은 능력자... 이번에는 어떤 프로그램을 맹그시는지 ?
<imsu> 완전 바빠질듯 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 아 .. 만드는게 아니라 수업이;; 늘어난거에요 ㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 따른 대학이요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 멋쩌횸... 유명 강사.... 수업 대박~!
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 담달에 정기 모임을 한번 가질 생각입니다.. 이번달은 워드 작업 할것이 좀 많아서요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 가능한 날짜를 알려주시길 바랍니다. 토요일이 좋겠지요 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 그리고 헤더 부분을 좀더 공부해야 하고 간단한 자료도 만들어야 하기에..
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 시간은 토요일이 좋긴 하지만;; 제가 그 프로젝트를 참가할 수 있을런지는 미지수이옵니당 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 머 시간 나는데로 틈틈히 참석 하삼..
<DarkCircle> 음 역시 근 3일동안 릴레이를 틀면서 우려했던 일은 안일어나고 있군 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / 너브죽
<Seony> DarkCircle: 우려했던 일은 뭐에요?
<imsu> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<razGon_Xch> imsu, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 그나저나 램오버 혹시 아시는 분 없나요?
<razGon_Xch> 라노는 램오버 꼭하라던데.. 그래픽성능 많이 올라간다고 하더군요.
<imsu> razGon_Xch: 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<imsu> 클락오버 세팅이랑 비슷한건가;; ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 비슷한거 같은데요. 후후후. 오늘 부품이 옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 금새 가셨네
<DarkCircle> imsu / 너브죽
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 능력도 안됨 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 그냥 열심히 듣기만 하겠사옵니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 봇이 밴 당했다거나?
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 아뇨 뭐 그런거라기보단
<DarkCircle> 프리노드와 한아얄씨간의 이질감이랄까 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 이질감은 좀 유한 표현이고 대놓고라면
<DarkCircle> "거부감"
<yemharc> 아하
<DarkCircle> 이게 직접적으로 이야기가 나오는정도면 아직 릴을 안하는게 좋다라는 결론이 나오는데
<yemharc> 뭐 사실 저도 없다고는 못하겠군요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 딱히 문제는 없으니 계속 쭉.
<DarkCircle> 없진 않지만, 대놓고까지 표현이 나오면 정말로 이질감이 심한거니까 -.-
<GuideBot> blueguy> 냠..
<DarkCircle> 어쨌든 쭉 (/ ㅅ/) 쭉 (/ ㅅ/)
<DarkCircle>  =3 =3
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 잠수 =3
<GuideBot> blueguy> 졸려라..
<yemharc> 근데 사실 이질감의 대부분이 양쪽 중 한곳만 가는 사람이 대부분이니까요
<GuideBot> 오리^또감기> 릴봇 블락한 가장 큰 이유는 한쪽만 블락당하면 다른쪽으로 접속하면 된다는거
<GuideBot> 오리^또감기> 예전에도 같은 이유로 밴발랐던거죠
<DarkCircle> 뭐 어쨌든 ... 릴봇 돌아가는데 뭔가 문제가 있다 싶다면
<DarkCircle> Seony <- 이분께 말씀하시면 이분이 처리해줄거십니다.
<DarkCircle> (돌리는건 제 서버에서 돌아가지만 ... ㅡ.ㅡ)
<yemharc> 음. 오늘은 다른부서로 외근(?!)가서 잠수탑니다
<yemharc> 슝~
<imsu> 아;; 강의 계획서 쓰기 귀찮아 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 시간을 웬종일 잡아 먹네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 원래 계획이 더 힘든거야 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저번에 그 extra credit 문제낸거는 재밌는 답변 많이 냈나 모르겠네
<imsu> Seony: 아니오 별로;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 그냥 다 인터넷에서 긁은 내용들만 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다들 그렇게 제출을 하니까 점수를 안줄수가;;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 이번학기부터는, 베끼면 점수 안준다고 하고 솔직한 생각을 써오라고 해봐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 이번학기는 강의가 그래도 전보단 많아서 extra 는 자제 하려고요 큭;;
<imsu> 채점하다가 날샐기세 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 과목이 벌써 6개나 되요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 엄청 바쁠듯합니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 헐... 6과목을 뛴다고?
<Seony> 돈은 많이 벌겠네
<imsu> 네 ㅡ.ㅡ;; 강의 준비하면 몸은 완전;; 쩔어버릴듯 합니다 ..
<Seony> 무슨무슨 과목 하는데?
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 생각보다 빨리 끝났네요
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 오랜만입니당 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 요새 많이 바쁘신가봐요
<imsu> yemharc: 그냥 정신 못차리고 있어요 ㅋㅋ 패닉상태라고 해야하나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 지금 말 그대로 교수 되신거에요?
<yemharc> (그러니까 외부인사건 뭐건간에 시간강사에서 더 나가셨냐는?)
<imsu> 교수는 아니고 그냥 강의가 좀 늘었어요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 축하해요 :)
<yemharc> 이제 하는 일에 비해 못 받는 돈의 비율이 더 늘어났군요
<imsu> yemharc: 네;; 전 이제 마른 명태되기 몇 일 전입니다. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 웃을 일이 아님 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐
<yemharc> 저도 오늘 업무가 하나 더 늘어나서요
<yemharc> 혼자죽을 판에 동지가 생겨 기뻐서 그래요
<yemharc> (..............)
<imsu> 밀님도 피똥 쌀 준비하는중? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이미 질질 흘리고 있다고요!!! ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 오~ ㅊㅋ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제약회사에 기부 받으십숑 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> #$(*^%#$(^
<yemharc> QA / QC / 각 팀 기획보조 / 서버 / 클라 / 컨버팅 / 외부업체 미팅
<yemharc> .................
<imsu> 보너스 올려달라고 하삼 안그럼 퇴직한다고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 밀씨 정도면 그정도 요구는 뭐~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이젠 제 소속팀도 모를 판이에요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 다들 회사메일인데 왠지 나만 업무용 메일이 지메일이고.........
<imsu> 오잉 그건 무슨 말이에요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 그러니까
<yemharc> 외부업체랑도 막 컨택하고 그러다 보니까
<yemharc> 회사메일만으로 감당이 안되서요
<yemharc> 사내 메일서버가 좀 많이 오래된 녀석이라.... (페도라 5)
<yemharc> 하드웨어도 그 시기즈음 물건이고요
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 가끔 메일이 유실되거나 지연도착/발송되는 경우가 빈번해서
<yemharc> 일단 사내에 돌리는 메일은 회사메일로 하는데 대부분은 지메일로 하네요
<yemharc> 그것때문에 최근에 어떤 신입사원은 저보고 "과장님....?" 하더군요
<yemharc> ..........나 사원이에요
<yemharc> 잠시 리붓합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<DarkCircle> 훔...
<DarkCircle> 밀옹 연봉협상 해야 될껀데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 저거 혼자 다 하는거면 ...
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 결국 회사일 혼자서 다 하는거쟎 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 밀옹대박 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 슈퍼맨
<DarkCircle> 괴물
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / 계세요?
<razGon_Xch> 인클챗으로 들어와있는데. 폰트는 주로 어느 것으로 쓰시나요?
<razGon_Xch> 저는 굴림체로 씁니다만...
<yemharc> 나눔고딕이요
<GuideBot> elwlwlwk> 빠ㅃ빠빠빠빠빠ㅃ빠ㅃ빠ㅃ빠ㅃㅃㅃ
<GuideBot> passinger> elwlwlwk, 미리 말씀드리는데 전체 호출 같은거 하시면 바로 벤...
<GuideBot> passinger> 전에도 기상나팔처럼 쓰고 바로 전체 호출 하시는 분이 있어서 미리 말씀 드렸..
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다.
<jason_jang> !도움
<jason_jang>  /msg GuideBot !도움
<Ponics_Beginner> DarkCircle: / 닭~! 써클옹~!
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 안녕하세요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 아이고 여기가아니군;;
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 질문있는데요  유저계정을 만들었는데 상위디렉토리로 못가게 할려면 어케해야되죠 ?
<GuideBot> passinger2> FTP?
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> ftp는 vsfptd 설치해서 했는데요  putty 나 그런걸로 들어오면
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 상위디렉토리로 가지더라구요
<jason-jang> vsftp conf 에서 설정합니다. 다시 해 보세여
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 지금 ftp로 들어가면 상위디렉토리로는 안가져요 설정바꿔서요 ssh나 putty로 들어가면 상위디렉토리로 가져서문제가;
<jason-jang> vsftp conf 에서 설정합니다. 다시 설정해 보세요, 잘못한 듯 합니다.
<ihavnoth> 쿨카피: putty로 ssh로 접속하셨다는거죠?
<ihavnoth> 쿨카피: ssh chroot로 검색하시면 몇가지 방법이 나올꺼에요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 네!
<ihavnoth> 쿨카피: 쉘계정을 안줘도 된다면 ftp만 가상계정으로 서비스하는것도 괜찮아요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 아 그런가요
<ihavnoth> 쿨카피: 네
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 쉘계정은 필요없으니 가상계정으로해야겟네요
<ihavnoth> 쿨카피: 네
<jason-jang> 그런데, 쿨카피님은 어느 체널에서 말씀중인데...가이드봍 이 ...중계하죠?
<ihavnoth> 쿨카피: 짐작하셨겠지만 vsftpd virtual users로 검색하시면 또 여러가지 방법이 나옵니다
<ihavnoth> jason-jang: HanIRC요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 넵!
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> 여기인듯...
<jason-jang> 아, 연동시켰군요.
<ihavnoth> 색상에 문제가 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> hanirc 챗창은 완전 뻘갱이네요
<ihavnoth> 아마도 제가 두군데 모두 접속해서 제 아이디 때문에 그런거 같네요
<ihavnoth> 여기서 말하면 HanIRC에 접속되있는 제 xchat은 누군가 저한테 이야기 한다고 인식하네요
<jason-jang> 예, ㅋㅋ ihavnoth , 고맙습니다.
<ihavnoth> 쿨카: 전 http://blog.up-link.ro/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-virtual-users-berkeley-db-pam/ 이걸로 설정해서 쓰고있어요
<GuideBot> [Link Title] How To Set Up VSFTPD virtual users ( Berkeley DB + PAM ) | Tutorials | blog.up-link.ro
<ihavnoth> 자동완성이 동작 안되네요
<ihavnoth> xchat에 tab 자동 완성이 기본으로 꺼져있었군요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 이거보고햇는데 왜 자꾸 접속하면 안될까요 음
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> 쿨카피: pam 설정 파일 수정하셨어요?
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 네 수정했어요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> ftp 로긴이안되네요
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> vsftpd.conf 설정 파일 보여주세요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> !스샷
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 일단 pam.d 구요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> !스샷
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> 전 pam 설정을 따로 만들었어요
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> cat /etc/pam.d/vsftpd-virtual
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> auth	required	pam_userdb.so	db=/etc/vsftpd/virtual-users
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> account	required	pam_userdb.so	db=/etc/vsftpd/virtual-users
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> session	required	pam_loginuid.so
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> 쿨카피:  저기 url에서 알려준대로 하면될꺼에요 저도 그거 따라한거니깐요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 네!
<jason-jang> ihavnoth, 그럼 여기 프리노드에서 제가 지금 타자하는 글도 hanIRC로 릴레이 되는 중이여요?
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> jasonjang: 네
<jason-jang> THX ihavnoth
<GuideBot> 흑곰> ㅑㅇ
<GuideBot> 흑곰> ㅍ다
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> 쿨카피: 잘 안되시면 제가 사용하는 설정 파일 참조하세요
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 감사합니다.
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 음 로긴이 자꾸 실패하네요 머가문제인지;
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> 쿨카피: user passwd파일도 만드시고 db파일로 변환도 하시고 ftp daemon도 재시작하신거죠?
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 그거안해서 그거 작업중이에요;
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> 네
<GuideBot> blueguy^> ihavnoth / 잘 지내고 계십니가?
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> blueguy^: 네 아직 살아있어요~~
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 흐흐.
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> blueguy^: 18일날 독산으로 이사가요
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 어라?
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 그래요?
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> 네
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> blueguy^: 하늘이로 착각하신건가요?
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 슬마요
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 착각하지 않음
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 주희가 이 채널에 올 일도..
<GuideBot> noth> 하늘이는 이 채널 안오나보군요
<GuideBot> blueguy^> 그런 듯.
<jason-jang> jincreator, ?
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 다크서클님//괴작중에 있어요 _-;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 감압식 터치인데, 그걸 d-sub만으로 처리해놨어요(...)
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> ㅎㅎ 소형 usb모니터라면
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 가볍게 폰으로~; (단 64비트 os는 못 씀)
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> ㅋㅋ 과거라
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> at였을? 2메가의 메모리 386일? 8메가, 486 sx2로 48메가까지 램 썼었음
<GuideBot> elwlwlwk> 오오
<GuideBot> elwlwlwk> 조물주
<GuideBot> elwlwlwk> !조물주
<Shawn_> hi, anyone to chat to ?
<razGon_A6> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_A6> 드디어 조립해서 완성 했습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_A6> 아웅.. 조용하군요..ㅠ
<GuideBot> 쿨카피> 드디어 성공; ihavnoth 오타 때문에 시간이 오래걸렷네요 도움주셔서 감사해요
<jincreator> 허허, 오늘도 난 나를 무르는 소리를 뒤늦게 보았구나...죄송합니다, jason-jang...
<DarkCircle> :P
<DarkCircle> jincreator ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> =3
<GuideBot> 서기닭묘> 어이 -0-
<DarkCircle> 어이?
<DarkCircle>  ...ㅁ .. 문제 없군요 ㅡ.ㅡ 데체 무슨 일이 있던걸까요 ...
<DarkCircle> dos 맞았나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 저보단 나음
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 가끔 바쁘면 부르는 콜음 들려도 씹어버림 -_-;
<razGon> 늦은 새벽입니다.
<razGon> 아웅... 이제 잠자기는 글럿구나..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 좀 더 모니터링을 해봤더니
<DarkCircle> ff 10.0에 문제가 좀 있네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 자바스크립트 엔진에 메모리릭 있는듯 ...
<DarkCircle> (누가좀 테스트 해주라능. 귀찮.)
<razGon> DarkCircle: 아직 안주무셨나요?
<GuideBot> kenu> 구글 크롬에서는 괜찮나보네요.
<DarkCircle> 네 삭신이 아아~
<DarkCircle> 엇!
<DarkCircle> kenu / 너브죽
<GuideBot> kenu> 넙죽 (__)
<razGon> 방금전에 조립하고 한꺼번에 윈7 64 울티멧을 설치했는데... 개판오분전..
<razGon> 이상하다 싶어서 다 지우고 다시 설치하려구요.
<DarkCircle> 구글크롬에선 자주 일어나지 않는거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 스크립트 처리량이 과도하여 반응하지 않을수도 있습니다. 뭐 이런 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 근데 파폭은 어느 순간에 갑자기 하드긁는소리 막 내더니 시스템 전체가 멎어버릴지경 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> kenu> 어느 사이트가 ?
<GuideBot> kenu> 그런가요? ^^b 대단
<DarkCircle> 뭐 뉴스사이트도 그렇고 미투데이같은데도 그렇고
<DarkCircle> 브라우저 열기가 겁나네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> kenu> 그렇군요. ^^;
<GuideBot> kenu> 고생많으십니다.
<DarkCircle> 버릇이 하나 있다면 그 탭을 무식하게 띄워놓고 그러는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 탭 많이 띄워서 그런가 싶어서 탭 싹 닫고 볼거만 띄워놔도 거시기허네요 ... (망)
<GuideBot> kenu> lynx 추천 ^^===3 휘릭
 * DarkCircle Olleh!
<DarkCircle> razGon / 오늘도 윤동주의 별 헤는 밤을 ... (응?)
<razGon> 아니요.. 그냥 그렇게 되었습니다...ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 별을 헤다보면 동쪽하늘에서 호빵만한게 둥~ 뜰거예요
<DarkCircle> 그거 별하나 딱 세는 순간 바로 잠자리로 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> (하긴 그것도 별은 별 ...)
<razGon> 내일 오전까지는 일해야 되는데.. 아니 오늘..ㅠ
<GuideBot> kenu> 별입니다. ^^;
<Seony> github에 repository 만드는데 git push -u origin master하면 ERROR: Repository not found 나오거든요. 이거 어떻게 해결해야하는지 아시는 분 계세요
<DarkCircle> github에 먼저 저장소 만드신 상태죠?
<DarkCircle> 로컬에 git init 해서 저장소 초기화를 하셔야 할껀데
<DarkCircle> 그 저장소 github에 처음 만들때 나와있는 명령 그대로 치세요.
<Seony> 다 했어요
<DarkCircle> 흠 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ..
<Seony> 나와있는대로 그대로 보고서 한 거에요.
<Seony> jswlinux@MBP:DOCX-Editor$ git remote -v
<Seony> origin	git@github.com:jswlinux/DOCX-EDitor.git (fetch)
<Seony> origin	git@github.com:jswlinux/DOCX-EDitor.git (push)
<DarkCircle> git init 위치가 잘못된건가 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<Seony> 라고 나오고..
<Seony> 삭제했다가 다시 해봐야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 급하게 하면 저처럼 저장소 한번 뒤엎는 사고를 칠수도 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> (.....)
<DarkCircle> 천천히 하세요 :D
<Seony> 넵 :)
<DarkCircle> 잘 올라가나요?
<DarkCircle> 음 릴봇에 메세지 카운터를 넣으려고 생각해봤는데 ㅡ.ㅡ 아무래도 넣으면 안될거 같더라구요
<DarkCircle> 아니면 임계치를 좀 늘려야 하려나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 삭제해도 자꾸 있다고 나와서 조금 있다 해볼려구요
<DarkCircle> 음 .. 등록을 잘못 하셨다면 디렉토리를 통째로 날리시지 마시고
<DarkCircle> 루트에서 .git만 찾아서 날려보세요
<DarkCircle> (저장소루트)
<DarkCircle> 이놈만 날라가면 git init로 초기화된 로컬 저장소의 정보가 팔랑팔랑 ~(-_-)~
<Seony> 아... 그런 게 있었꾼요.
<Seony> 다시 한 번 해봐야지 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 git status 입력해보시면 약간의 도움말이 곁들여진 이야기들이 나오는데
<DarkCircle> 잘못 등록하면 git reset HEAD <filename> 이렇게 해서 원복(등록이전상태 되돌림) 할수도 있구요
<DarkCircle> 로컬 변경사항을 취소할거면 git checkout -- 이던가 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 아 모르겠네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 생성됐어요.
<Seony> 이제 파일 올리는 법을 알아봐야겠군요
<DarkCircle> 파일은 올릴걸 하나하나씩 등록해서 로컬에서 커밋한다음에
<DarkCircle> push
<DarkCircle> 디렉토리를 통째로 넣으실거면 디렉토리이름 입력하셔도 되구요
<Seony> git push 한 다음에 파일이름 넣으면 되나요?
<DarkCircle> git add filename ... 1, 2, 3, 4... n
<DarkCircle> git commit -m "(.... commitmessage ....)"
<DarkCircle> 커밋수는 몇개까지 가능한지 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 커밋이 끝나면 이게 우선 로컬에 변경사항이 "저장"돼요
<DarkCircle> 이 상태에서 거기 안내한대로 git push -u origin master <- 처음에만
<Seony> 네. 처음에 origin master는 했어요
<DarkCircle> 처음에 하시면 그 다음에는 -u부터 안붙이셔도 돼요
<DarkCircle> 이걸 붙이실 필요가 있을때는 ... 브랜치를 새로 쪼개서 push하실때 ...
<DarkCircle> 아 README 하나 올라갔네요
<Seony> 그건 처음에 만들어서 올리게끔 설명에 나와있떠라구요
<DarkCircle> 네 . 이런 방식으로 올리시고 싶은 파일을 하나하나 혹은 복수개를 선택해서 올리시면 돼요
<DarkCircle> git add filename -> git commit -m "commitmessage" -> git push
<Seony> 넵 올렸씁니다.  ㅎㅎ
<Seony> README도 수정했어요..
<DarkCircle> 그 사이트에 network라는 메뉴 보실까요?
<DarkCircle> 그 항목을 보시면 변경점이 나와요
<DarkCircle> 이걸 통해서 변경점에 대한 코드값을 얻어낼 수 있고요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> 그 코드값을 이용해서 얼마나 뒤로 되돌릴지(복원할지) 결정을 할 수 있죠.
<Seony> Fork는 뭐하는 거에요?
<DarkCircle> 여럿이서 작업을하다 누가 사고를 쳤다. 이럴때 되돌림이 가능.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<DarkCircle> 아 fork는 말 그대로 프로젝트를 쪼개는거예요
<Seony> 여기 등록된 코드가 수도없이 많아서.... 아마 제껄 누가 볼 일은 없을 거라고 예상해봅니다. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오픈오피스에서 리버오피스 나올때 포크한다는게 ...
<Seony> 그냥 혼자 수정해나가야죠..
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 협업을 하기 위해 포크했다가 pr을 통해서 변경작업 내용을 합치는 방법도 있고요
<DarkCircle> 아얘 자기만의 프로그램을 만들기 위해 기존 소스코드를 가져가기 위한 목적으로 포크하는것도 있고
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 일단 새로운 걸 배웠으니... ㅎㅎ 잘 써먹어야겠어요
<DarkCircle> 만약 누군가가 소스코드가 맘에 안들어서 포크한 다음에 박박 다 뜯어고치고 pr을 날리는 경우가 있어요
<DarkCircle> pr : pull request (내꺼 받아라!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 받아서 처리할 수도 있고
<DarkCircle> 무시할 수도 있고
<GuideBot> kenu> ebook 있어요. git
<DarkCircle> ebook보다 더 깔끔한 케누옹 강의도 있어요 -.-/
<DarkCircle> olc던가 ㅡ.ㅡ (가물)
<GuideBot> kenu> 부끄럽습니다. ^^;
<DarkCircle> 깔끔한 강의가 멋지다능 ㅡ.ㅡ)=b
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-11
<razGon_Xch> 드디어 조립했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 윈도우7이 잘못 설치된거 같아요. 하드를 다 인식 못하더군요. 코분투라이브로 돌리니 다있는데 말이죠
<cartes> BIOS 돌려보는것도 좋은방법인것 같아요
<razGon_Xch> 바이오스 업데이트요?
<razGon_Xch> 나온지 6개월된놈인데. 없더군요.
<cartes> 아녀 그냥 바이오스
<cartes> 로
<cartes> 실행해서
<cartes> 잘붙어있나 보는거요^^;;
<razGon_Xch> 아 잘붙어 있습니다.
<cartes> 좋네요^^;;
<razGon_Xch> 그게 물리적인 하드가 1개이고 파티션이 2개인데.
<razGon_Xch> 1개의 파티션만 인식못하세요.
<razGon_Xch> 아마도 설치상에서 문제 있었던듯해요.
<cartes> 그렇군요
<cartes> 뭐하시려는거에요? 지금 하시는작업?
<razGon_Xch> 아. 지우고 재설치죠.ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 아 >ㅁ<
<cartes> 흔히 말하는 PC포맷?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 메인보드 사망해서요. 업그레이드를 약간 했습니다.
<cartes> 아... 그러시군요;
<razGon_Xch> 보드와 시퓨, 램을 새로샀어요. 그러다 보니 재설치 중이였습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아마도 복제품으로 해서 그런가봐요.^^;
<cartes> 복제품이여?
<cartes> 윈도7 소프트웨어?
<razGon_Xch> 어둠의 경로 품으로 ..ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 예
<cartes> 완전한 본으로 설치하면 괜찮을거같아요..
<cartes> 용량이 약간 모잘라는
<razGon_Xch> 다크 나이트라서...ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes> DVD.iso파일이면;;
<razGon_Xch> 용량은 충분합니다. 토탈 1.3T
<Seony> cartes: 오랫만이네요
<razGon_Xch> 250기가 하드에 통으로 설치했습니다.
<cartes> 써니님, 안녕하세요
<cartes> 우분투 설치하실거에요?
<razGon_Xch> 저요? 아니요. 우분투는 서버로 존재하구요. 메인컴은 게임을 해야 하므로 윈7 64빗으로.^^;;
<cartes> 아항...
<cartes> 다크 나이트는 뭐에요?
<razGon_Xch> 어둠의 기사.... 어둠의 경로를 잘이용하는 사람이라는 뜻입니다..^^;;
<cartes> 그렇군요;;;
<Seony> 그런 의미가... ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> nepho> 헉 사람이 적다!!
<razGon_Xch> 동의어로 배트맨을 뜻하기도 합니다.^^;
<cartes> DVD설치하기전에 MD5 체크섬 같은거 까지 확인해보세요;
<razGon_Xch> ? 그게 뭐죠? 잠시만요. 갑자기 바빠져서요. 구글링해보겠습니다. ^^;
<cartes> DVD.iso가 완전한 파일이어야지 설치가 깨끗이 될거같네요
<cartes> Seony, 오랜만입니다; what's up?
<GuideBot> nepho> 아.. git 링크 감사합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 라노 프로세서가 생각보다 좋네요. 트리플코어에 클락이 2.1기가 밖에 안되지만
<GuideBot> nepho> 라노가 혹시 변신도 하는건가요!?
<razGon_Xch> 기대하고 구입했습니다.
<cartes> AMD에서 나온 프로세서에요?
<razGon_Xch> 윈 7에 코어랑 그래픽점수가 6.9에 6.6
<razGon_Xch> 예 APU입니다.
<cartes> APU는 뭐에요?
<cartes> GPU?
<GuideBot> nepho> CPU랑 GPU랑 합쳐서 뭐뭐 하는건가요
<cartes> CPU랑 GPU랑 가까워진 무언가인가보군요;
<GuideBot> nepho> 흠.. 두개의 연산을 함께 처리하나봐요. 같은 다이에 두개 따로 붙여놓은건 아닐테고
<cartes> PC부품/조립분야는 관심을 안두면 금방 뒤쳐지네요;;
<GuideBot> nepho> 혹시 PDF 파일을 수정하거나 사진인 PDF에 OCR을 넣는다거나 하는 PDF2JPG나 JPG2PDF 가능한 솔루션이 있나요? 소문이라도 들어보신거 있으신분.ㅜ;
<razGon_Xch> APU는 시퓨와 글픽코어가 합쳐진겁니다. 완전한 통합.
<razGon_Xch> 그거 크롬 플러그인으로 있는 거 같습니다. 네포님.
<GuideBot> nepho> 어쨋든 그렇게 되면 고성능의 게임이나 그래픽 연산을 안할때는 남는 성능을 자신이 하는 무언가로 다 쓸 수 있다는거군요
<GuideBot> nepho> 네!! 감사합니다!! 위의 예 중에서 어떤 역활이 가능한가요!!
<GuideBot> nepho> 헉.. 근데 그롬 플러그인..
<cartes> OCR은 들어본적있어요
<GuideBot> nepho> 네. 혹시 이름을 아시나요! ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 네이버랩에서도 하고, ReadIRIS인가 하는 어플도 있고
<GuideBot> nepho> 네
<cartes> 이미 아시는 정보인가요?
<GuideBot> nepho> 아.. 네이버 OCR은 알지만 예전에 JPG 파일 하나 올려서
<GuideBot> nepho> 해본 기억이 있는데 PDF가 되는지는 몰랐네요
<cartes> PDF가 되지 않을지도 몰라요...
<GuideBot> nepho> 음.. 아마 이미지 파일 하나만 되는듯 하네요.
<cartes> IRIS인가 한번 시도해보세요
<cartes> 빨간색 프로그램
<GuideBot> nepho> PDF가 OCR 안되어있으면 OCR을 해서 다시 PDF를 생성하는게 목적이라서..ㅎ
<GuideBot> nepho> 넵!! 감사합니다 검색해보러 =3 =3
<cartes> ;;;
<GuideBot> nepho> 엇 왠지 유료같아보이는군요
<cartes> 더 잘알면 좋을텐데, 들어본정도밖에 안되어서 죄송;
<GuideBot> nepho> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ 일단 제품이라도 존재해서 다행이ㅔ요
<cartes> 네에 유료더라구요
<cartes> 네이버 OCR은 무료인대신에, 한번에 한장씩밖에 안되져?
<GuideBot> nepho> 네 ㅎ
<GuideBot> nepho> 그리고 이미지를 TXT 로 그대로 뽑아주구요
<cartes> 그 엔진만 있으면
<cartes> 누군가가 소프트웨어를 추가적으로 개발한다면
<GuideBot> nepho> 네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> nepho> 응용프로그램이나 웹으로 한번 만들어볼만하겠네요
<cartes> 네엠;;
<GuideBot> nepho> 막 어디 상자에 파일 집어넣으면 자동으로 척척척 post post
<GuideBot> nepho> 오.. 되게 많네요 크롬 플러그인에도
<GuideBot> nepho> Unlock 부터 시작해서..
<cartes> 근데 밝기나 대비같은걸
<cartes> 잘 조정해줘야지
<cartes> 문자 인식이 잘되는것 같더라구요
<cartes> 왜냐하면 저 해봤는데 배경에 종이색깔이 나와서
<cartes> 조금 힘들었어요
<GuideBot> nepho> 헉..ㅋ
<cartes> 프로그램이 인식하기가...
<razGon_Xch> APU같은 경우의 가장 좋은 점은 구입가격저하와 소비전력의 감소입니다.  제 생각엔 실생활에서 클락수가 높은 건 그리 큰 도움은 안되는거 같습니다.
<cartes> 아... 저는 아직도 클락수 높은 CPU를 좋아하는데..ㅎㅎ 사고방식이 잘안바뀌어요
<GuideBot> nepho> 네. 아무래도 최고의 GPU는 아니지만 제법 괜찮은(???) GPU와 CPU를 한번에 구매하니까요
<cartes> Intel 울프데일 E8400 예전부터 사고싶어해요
<GuideBot> nepho> 저는 i7과 메모리가 갖고 싶네요...
<GuideBot> nepho> 인류 존재이후 가장 싸다는 메모리...
<razGon_Xch> i7이 능력이 좋지만, 전력이.....
<cartes> 현재 가격이요?
<razGon_Xch> 23만원가량?
<razGon_Xch> APU는 가장 비싼게 15만원
<cartes> 아녀 메모리가 싸다고 해서
<GuideBot> nepho> .Net 파일 저장과 컴파일 하는데 아웃오브메모리.. 재부팅하고 VS 실행해봤더니 소스가 40여줄만 짤린상태로 저장되있고 훌러덩 날아간..
<cartes> 얼마 하길래요?
<cartes> 저는 아직 32비트 운영체제 써서;;
<cartes> 4GB를 다 못쓰고 있심다;
<GuideBot> nepho> 4기가가 21,700 원이네요
<cartes> 으아;;
<GuideBot> nepho> 아무 이유 없이 하나쯤 사두고 싶은 가격이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 저는 12기가 매입
<GuideBot> nepho> 저도 지금 12기가 쓰는데
<GuideBot> nepho> 2기가 2개에 4기가 2개려나요.
<GuideBot> nepho> 2기가 2개 빼고 두개 더 끼우고 싶네요 ..ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> nepho> 솜 헬로 ㅎ
<GuideBot> nepho> 지금 램이 엄청 오른게 이정도네요
<GuideBot> nepho> 원래 한 19000원도 했던듯하군요
<cartes> 저도 지금 메모리주소 출력해봤는데
<cartes> 0x7fff7262cda8
<cartes> 이렇게 나오네요
<GuideBot> nepho> 헉 변환해주세요 ㅋ
<cartes> 무슨 변환이요?
<GuideBot> nepho> 10진수나 /1024 해서..(.. ㅋ
<cartes> 32비트 OS만 쓸때는 몰랐어요
<cartes> 0x1234 5678
<cartes> 까지만 나왔는데
<cartes> 0000 줄 더 추가되었네요;
<cartes> 64비트라서 그런가봐요
<GuideBot> nepho> 근데 대체 어떻게 하는지 몰라도 중국에 한분이 윈도우에서 32비트 OS에서 무슨 변경한다음에 메모리 확장을 가능하게 해뒀더군요
<GuideBot> nepho> 내장GPU 사용하면 좀 문제가 생길때도 있지만
<cartes> 대단하네요;
<GuideBot> nepho> 방식은 아마 dll?? 파일 교환하고 부팅할때 선택이 하나 더 생기더군요
<GuideBot> nepho> ddr2 는 비싸겠죠..ㅜ?
<cartes> ddr2는 인제 생산 안되나요?
<razGon_Xch> 2기가 가격이 4기가 가격보다 비쌉니다. DD2>DD3
<GuideBot> nepho> ... 못사겠다 1기가 두개 노트북에 꽂아져있어서 살랬는데..
<cartes> 노트북 DDR2램 생각보다 비싼것같아요
<cartes> 저 5만원인가 6만원줬음
<cartes> 2기가+2기가
<GuideBot> nepho> 그럼 못할듯요.ㅠㅜ
<GuideBot> nepho> 메롬인가 그래서 그정도 투자할만한 가치는..
<GuideBot> nepho> 코어2듀오 T7500 2.2G 군요
<cartes9> nepho, 아 그정도면 빠를것 같은데요?
<GuideBot> nepho> 네. 지금 그냥 쓰는건 문제 없는데 출시할때 1기가 짜리에다가 제가 1기가 하나 끼워서
<GuideBot> nepho> 메모리가 아주 약간 부족하더라구요
<cartes9> 어떤때 부족해요?
<GuideBot> nepho> 브라우징 할때 많이 띄워두거나
<cartes9> 아아... 넷북정도로 사용하면 좋죠 노트북은
<GuideBot> nepho> VM 같은건 꿈도 못꾸고..ㅜㅡ
<GuideBot> nepho> 네
<GuideBot> nepho> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> nepho> ... 어쩔땐 와우도 돌리는...!!
<cartes9> 저도 VM같은거 깔생각도 못해봤어요;;히히
<GuideBot> nepho> 물론 최저옵이지만요.. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 서버두고 VNC등으로 원격으로 실행하는건 어때요?
<razGon_Xch> 제가 서버를 그런용도로 쓰거든요.
<razGon_Xch> 나름 쓸만 하더군요
<GuideBot> nepho> 아..! 네 그렇게 하죠. ㅎ
<cartes9> 저도 파일서버정도로 데탑을 사용하긴해요;
<GuideBot> nepho> 혹시 Xen 에 Mac OSX 돌려보신분 계신가요!!
<GuideBot> nepho> 가상화!! ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 서버자체기능으로는 많은 리소스를 먹지 않더군요.
<cartes9> Xen이 뭐죠;;
<GuideBot> nepho> 가상화 서버 일까요.. 저도 제대로 된 설명이 안되는ㄱㄴ군요
<cartes9> 그렇군요 죄송;;
<GuideBot> nepho> VMware 같은거인데 OS에 설치되는게 아니라 그냥 자체적으로 가상화만 담당하기 위한..!???
<GuideBot> nepho> OS -> VMware -> Other OS 가 아니라 Xen -> Other OS 이렇게요!!??
<GuideBot> nepho> 저도 안해봐서..(..
<razGon_Xch> 제가 나중에 시스템으로 만들고 싶은 부분입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 구현해보고 싶은데 아직 공력이 안된다는...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 강력한 중앙형 컴에 단말기형 컴들의 연결.
<cartes9> 아항
<cartes9> 저도 생각해봤어요
<cartes9> 그럴려면 네트웍이 엄청 빨라야하고
<GuideBot> nepho> 어디 회사에서는 이미 그런식으로 안하나요!?
<cartes9> 그래야 할것 같은데요...
<GuideBot> nepho> 이미 RDP나 VNC로도 일반적인 서류나 웹 업무등은 가능하니...
<razGon_Xch> 인트라넷 으로 하는 경우는 되는데요. 젠은 뿌리부터 달라지는거 같아요.
<GuideBot> nepho> (뜬금없지만) 어서 패드 3나 나와라..(..
<razGon_Xch> 근데 젠도 VM처럼 리소스 뚝떼주고 시작하나요. 아니면 일정한도내에서 다이나믹하게 리소스 조정을 하나요?
<razGon_Xch> 후자의경우면 참 좋은데 말이죠.
<GuideBot> nepho> 다이나믹하게 될꺼 같네요..
<GuideBot> nepho> 한계치는 정해주지만 처음부터 그걸 잡고 시작하지는 않을것같은..
<GuideBot> nepho> .. 근데 그냥 예상이군요 ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> nepho> 헉 갤럭시 노트가 저렴해졌군요
<razGon_Xch> 저는 리눅스 패드나 중국산 패드를.
<GuideBot> nepho> 네.. 용도가 Ebook 보는 용도로 쓰려고 하는데
<GuideBot> nepho> 자꾸 보다 보니 눈이 높아져서 --;;;
<razGon_Xch> 다 소용없더군요. 어플도 적고 게임기계도 아니고 진정한 사무용 패드는 없는지..
<cartes9> iPad않좋아요?
<cartes9> 저는 태블릿써본적이 없어서 몰르지만...
<cartes9> 돈치레 장난감되느니
<cartes9> 못사구요;;
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드는 폐쇄성이 문제입니다.
<cartes9> 그렇군요;;
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 올라간것들도 기본적으로 root 허용을 안해서 아쉬워요...
<ihavnoth> 내돈 주고 내가 샀는데 root를 안주다니...
<razGon_Xch> 그게 제가 할말입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 커스텀이 제한되어 있어서요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 어찌보면 개발자 입장에서 보호해주는 보호막이죠.
<GuideBot> nepho> 아.. 출시부터 풀린게 있더군요
<GuideBot> nepho> 아이리버 탭인가
<GuideBot> nepho> 9만원인가 주고 샀는데
<GuideBot> nepho> 7인치에 싱글코어에 IPS 패널에 갤럭시 탭과 거의 비슷한 스팩인데 액정만 좀더 좋은..
<GuideBot> noth> nepho: 9만원이면 싸네요
<GuideBot> noth> 포럼에 치즈 실행하다 에러난거 질문 올린 사람이 있어서
<GuideBot> noth> 오랜만에 치즈 실행했다가 짜증이 밀려오네요...
<GuideBot> noth> 웬 돼지가..... 누어있어요
<GuideBot> nepho> 돼지!!!
<GuideBot> nepho> 강남이 냥이 카페에 돼지가 있으려나요
<GuideBot> nepho> 꾸꿀꾸꾸꿀꿀
<GuideBot> ndsin> 1234
<ndsin> 5678
<razGon_Xch> 후~~~~ 힘들었습니다.
<Seony> 퇴근!
<JSeongTae76> 안녕하세요^^
<Seony> Hi
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 네안녕하세요^^
<JSeongTae76> 정말 오랜만에 접속해보는 것 같네요ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 앞으로는 자주 접속할께요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 :)
<JSeongTae76> Seony, ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 이제 우분투 12.04 출시도 2달 정도밖에 안 남았네요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러게요.. 시간 참 빠르네요...
<Seony> 10.04 나온지 벌써 2년,,,
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 헐ㄷㄷ
<JSeongTae76> 시간은 왜 이렇게 빨리 흘러가는걸까요;;
<JSeongTae76> 가만보니 저도 올해로 중3이네요ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 고등학교 올라갈 준비를 해야할 해군요 :)
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 네ㅜㅜ 근처에 있는 일반계 고등학교로 진학 할 생각입니다ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 그런데 근처에 고등학교가 2군데 있데ㄷㄷ 한 군데가 너무 질이 떨어지는 (양아치들이 많다는 뜻입니다ㅜㅜ) 학교가 있고 한군데는 괜찮고ㅎㅎ (KAIST 진학생 3명)
<JSeongTae76> 문제는 추첨 형식이라는 겁니다;;
<Seony> 나름 걱정이 되시겠군요
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 네넵ㅜㅜ
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 한장씩 ocr뜰꺼라면 네버보단 구글쪽에 붙어있는게 더 ?더군요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 전자동이기도 ㅎ죠
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 단점은 처리속도 좀 느림
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 32비트에서라면
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 원래 xp?부터 있던거에요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 주소 32비트인걸 36비트던가로 확장해요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 그럼 4비트니까 2^4 즉 16배 늘어서 64기가까지 먹어요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 굳이 내장 안 써도 문제 있어요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 비됴램이 좀 크면 또 문제되요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 일정 이상 쓸려고드니 그대로 먹어버려요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 이번에 7으로 pe작업 또 끄적이면서 부트섹터랑 부트 설정 그리고 파일하나 고쳐서 그거 활성화해봤는데
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 결론은 안 쓰는게 정신건강에 좋다
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 이런 결론이 나옴
<JSeongTae76> ...?
<JSeongTae76> 집에 있는 데스크탑으로 서버 관리중인데 엄마가 콜라를 주시는군요ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> + ë¹µ
<Seony> 아... 나도 빵 좋아하는데..
<JSeongTae76> 역시 사람은 근심걱정 없이 하고 싶은 일을 하며 먹고 싶은 거를 먹으면서 사는 것이 젤 좋은 것 같습니다ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 이런;; 저희 엄마가 파리바게트에서 일을 하셔서 빵을 사오셨네요ㅎㅎ (직원 10% 할인ㅋ)
<Seony> 오오 파리바게트 오오
<JSeongTae76> 집 주소 불러주세요^^ 빵 보내드립니닼 (해외가능)ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 직원이 10% 밖에 안되요?
<JSeongTae76> 물론, 농담이신거 아시죠ㅎㅎ?
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 넵
<Seony> 농담 얘기 안했으면 진짜 주소 부를려고 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, SKTelecom Membership도 10%
<JSeongTae76> 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSeongTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ어디 사시는데요ㅋㅋ?
<Seony> 가까우면 진짜 주시게요? ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이따 도넛이나 사러 나가야겠따 ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 외국은 해외택배를 해야해서 조금 무리고ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 어디신데요ㅋ?
<Seony> 농담이에요 ㅋㅋ 먼데 살아요.
<JSeongTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋ외국이신가보네요ㅋㅋ?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 이런ㅋ
<JSeongTae76> 실례지만 어느 나라이신지만ㅎㅎ (왤케 궁금하지ㅋ?)
<Seony> 미쿡 살아요
<JSeongTae76> (그나저나 콜라 펩시 코카콜라에 비해서는 진짜 맛이 없네ㅡ.ㅡ)
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 오홍ㅋ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 혹시 유학ㅎㅎ?
<Seony> 네. 올해가 마지막 해에요
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 아핫
<JSeongTae76> Seony, ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 콜라의 가스(ㅋ?)때문인지 배가 불러지는ㅜㅜ
<JSeongTae76> 곧, 라면을 먹습니다ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 외국 살면 콜라가 주식이 되서...
<Seony> 콜라 350ml짜리는 금방 먹죠..
<Seony> 나중에는 700ml짜리를 손에 들고먹는 자신의 모습을 보게됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 헠헠
<JSeongTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 미국이라ㅎ 궁금하네요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기 채팅 자주 오시면 제가 가끔 얘기합니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자주 오세요
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 저에게 비행기란 태어나서 아기일때 딱 한 번ㅜㅜ (기억도 없는ㄷ)
<JSeongTae76> Seony, ㅎㅎ넵
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 요즘은 조금 바뻐서 신경을 못 썻네요ㅜㅜ 죄송합니다ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 죄송할 것까진 없어요. 앞으로 자주 오시면 되죠
<JSeongTae76> Seony, ㅎㅎ넵
<Seony> 그리고, 채팅하는 사람들이 별로 없을 때는 닉호출 안하셔도 되요.
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 아직도 Appler이신가요ㅋ?
<JSeongTae76> Seony,넵
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 하지만 습관이네요ㅋ
<Seony> 아..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저야 뭐 향후 몇년간은 맥 이외는 안쓸 거 같네요
<JSeongTae76> Seony, ㅎㅎ그 때 저에게는 신선한(ㅋㅋ?) 충격(ㅋㅋ?)이였습니다ㅋ
<Seony> 왜요?
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 그 당시에는 Apple이 막 이름을 날릴때라ㅋㅋ (한국에서는ㅋ)
<Seony> 아... 하긴 한국에서 애플 뜨기시작한 게 얼마 안되긴 했죠
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 넵
<Seony> 아... 빨리 아이폰앱 만드는 숙제 해야하는데... 간단한 계산기 만드는 것도 어려워서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 잠시 커피 좀 사러...
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 잉숙제라뇨ㅋ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 넵저도 라면을 곧 먹게될것같네요ㅎ
<Seony> 학생이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> Seony, 아핫0ㅋ
<JSeongTae76> 밥 먹고 오겟슴닷ㅋ
<JSeongTae76> 라면 2 + 밤 4그릇 신공ㅇ.ㅇ
<JSeongTae76> 흐으므
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> 오늘 포럼에 댓글 11개 달았어요
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> 으 무리했네요
<JSeongTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 갑자기 오랜만에 콜 오브 듀티 플레이 하고 싶네요ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76> 모던 시리즈가 정말 좋았는데ㅎ
<Seony> 인터넷 사이트 중에서 연예뉴스의 기사와 일정한 크기의 사진까지 제공하는 그런데 없을까요?
<GuideBot> nepho> 으.. 회사 asp.net 소스를 열었는데 화면만 있고 처리 소스는 없고 컴파일 끝난 dll만 연결되있는데 이걸 어떻게 보죠
<razGon_A6> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_A6> 후...
<razGon_A6> 윈도우7설치하는게 이렇게 일일 줄이야....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_A6> 결국은 다 복사하고 파티션 날리는 것으로 가닥을 잡았습니다.
<razGon_A6> SNS에서 김정은이 암살되었다고 돌고 있네요.
<razGon_A6> DarkCircle: 리하이요^^
<Seony> SNS는 초딩들도 소문을 낼 수 있는 곳이니...
<Seony> 절대 믿으시면 아니되옵니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_A6> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_A6> 예
<razGon_A6> 우분투 라이브는 어떤원리로 움직이는 건가요?
<razGon_A6> 그냥 램에 상주시키는 건가요? 아니면 하드에 가상 머신을 임시로 올려서 작동시키는 건가요?
<razGon_A6> 신기하네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 당연히 램이죠.
<razGon_A6> 윈도우 설치할때 다운될때 사용하면 괜찮겠네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 하드에는 파일시스템 포맷이 다를 수도 있으니  불가능하구요.
<razGon_A6> 아. 그렇군요.
<razGon_A6> 이번에 램8기가를 박았습니다. 물론 APU의 특성상 공유 램을 주겠지만요.
<Seony> 포탈 사이트 가니까 말씀하신 뉴스내용은 없네요
<Seony> 램8기가면 64비트로 가셔야할 것 같은데, 그럼 재설치를... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_A6> 트윗에서 돈다고 주식 채팅에서 하시는 분이 갑자기 말씀하셔서요.ㅎ
<Seony> 아...
<razGon_A6> 옙
<razGon_A6> 그러려구 밀었죠.
<Seony> 지난주 아이폰앱 계산기 만들어오는 숙제 하느라 이틀밤을 샜는데, 이번엔 프로그래밍이 가능한 계산기를 만들어오라네요... ㅎㅎ 환장하겠군요..
<razGon_A6> 그이전은 32비트
<razGon_A6> 허거거...
<razGon_A6> 프로그램밍이 가능한 계산기라면?
<razGon_A6> 어떤 종류이죠?
<razGon_A6> 아이폰앱 계산기 같은 경우는 만들기 쉽나요?
<razGon_A6> 좋은 앱하나 추천 하자면요.
<Seony> 프로그래밍이라고 해서 컴퓨터의 그것을 의미하는 건 아니구요,
<Seony> 괄호를 넣거나 변수 지정이 가능한 걸 의미해요
<razGon_A6> 의학계산기앱 만드시면 괜찮을 겁니다.
<razGon_A6> 의외로 할만한게 많습니다.
<razGon_A6> 제가 나이 들면 섬으로 들어가서 개원하면서 그런거나 개발해 볼까 생각합니다. 근데 그때 만들어졋을까요?
<razGon_A6> 아... 수식!
<Seony> 예를 들면 (2+56/2)+3(3*43) 뭐 이런 기능요..
<Seony> 싸구려 공학용 계산기도 충분히 가능한건데... 아 이거 앱 만드는거 초반에는 어려워서...
<razGon_A6> 처음에 개념을 잡는게 힘들죠. 뭐든지 기틀을 잡을때가 힘들죠..ㅎ
<Seony> 겉보기가 많이 달라서 적응이 아직도 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 쉽게 표현하자면,
<Seony> 한국어 하나 열심히 해놓으니까, 일본어, 터키어, 몽골어는 쉽게 하겠는데,
<Seony> 독일어는 당최 말 자체가 달라서 어렵다고 느끼는 거랄까  ㅎㅎ
<razGon_A6> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_A6> 어족이 다르죠.
<razGon_A6> 리눅스가 그랬죠.
<razGon_A6> 도스랑 윈도우속에서 살다온 저에게는 리눅스는 뭔가 다른 세계였습니다.
<razGon_A6> 완전히 다른 세계
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_A6> 출발이 같은 유닉스인데. 그리변하네요.
<Seony> 뭐가요?
<razGon_A6> 리눅스와 윈도우요.
<Seony> 사실상 윈도우는 출발이 유닉스라고 할 수 없을껄요...
<razGon_A6> 하긴 거의 스페인어와 북유럽어의 느낌이죠.ㅋ
<razGon_A6> 그렇죠.
<razGon_A6> 하지만 도스의 명맥을 잇고 잇으니. 그렇다는 겁니다.^^;
<Seony> 그냥 몇가지 컨셉을 좀 차용했다는 거지, 출발이 유닉스라고 볼 순 없어요...
<razGon_A6> 오히려 애플의 사촌인가요?ㅎ
<Seony> 옛날 애플은 모르겠지만, 지금의 애플은 사실상 유닉스이니 윈도우랑 사촌이라고 보면 안되죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 윈도우는 그냥 윈도우..
<razGon_A6> 흠... 무에서 유를 만들어 내었군요.
<Seony> 그렇다고 볼 수 있죠...
<razGon_A6> 컨셉만 챠용한 경우군요.
<Seony> 그 실리콘밸리의 해적들인가 하는 영화를 보시면 대충 아실 수 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제목이 맞나 모르겠네요...
<Seony> 제록스에서 조냉 고생해서 GUI를 만들어냈는데, 경영진을 그걸 무슨 장난감 취급하듯 내던지거든요...
<Seony> 스티브 잡스가 그걸 헐값에 갖고와서 개발하죠.
<Seony> MS의 빌게이츠가 그거보고 깜짝 놀라서, 굽신굽신 해서 얻어온걸
<Seony> 이래저래 자신만의 아이디어를 내서 새로 만든 게 윈도우즈 라는 게 대충의 스토리에요
<Seony> 정확하진 않지만 대충 그렇습니다..
<razGon_A6> 오.. 한번 받아봐야 겠군요.
<razGon_A6> 토렌토로 찾아봐야 겟습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 잠시만요. 제목 좀 볼께요.
<Seony> 영문제목이 Pirates of Sillicon Valley네요.
<Seony> 토렌트에 없으면 저한테 말씀하세요. 보내드릴께요.
<Seony> 저한테 받으면 아무래도 좀 오래 걸릴테니, 일단 토렌트로 먼저 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_A6> 옙
<razGon_A6> 문제는 제 영어 실력이군요..
<razGon_A6> 자막을 찾아야 하겟습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 한글자막 있어요
<Seony> 제꺼는 자막이 영상에 입혀진거라...
<Seony> 정말 볼만한 영화에요.
<Seony> 실제 스티브 잡스랑 빌게이츠가 어떤 성격이었고, 회사들이 어떻게 출발을 했는지에 대해서 알 수 있죠..
<razGon_A6> 자막을 찾는 곳은 아시는 지요?
<Seony> 혹시 곰플레이어 자료실에 없나요?
<razGon_A6> 아.. 제가 곰플레이어를 잘안써서요.
<razGon_A6> 그것으로 찾아보면 되겟군요.
<Seony> 곰플레이어와 상관없이, 곰플레이어 사이트 가면 자막자료실이 있어요
<Seony> 찾기 힘드시면...
<Seony> http://www.cineast.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=psd_caption&mv_no=&sca=&sfl=wr_subject%7C%7Cwr_subject&stx=실리콘&sop=and&x=0&y=0
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 자료실 > 자막자료실 1 페이지
<razGon_A6> 감사합니다.
<razGon_A6> 밥먹고 오겠습니다. 요앞가게에..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맛있게 드세요
<JSeongTae76> 안녕하세요^^
<razGon_A6> 다시 돌아왔습니다..ㅎ\
<UidX> 우분투에서 음악방송 하는법 없나요?
<razGon_A6> 글쎄요.
<razGon_A6> 스트리밍은 어느정도 가능합니다만.
<UidX> 스트리밍 어떻게 하나요?..
<razGon_A6> 음악방송은 아직 좀더 공부 해야 겠습니다.
<UidX> PulseAudio 하려고 했는데 오류만 뿜어내네요..
<UidX> 전 그냥 스트리밍만 하려고 하는데..
<razGon_A6> 2가지 방법이 있습니다.
<razGon_A6> 아니 3가지
<UidX> 오오 +_+
<razGon_A6> 하나는  vlc를 이용한 방법인데 저는 이거 잘모르겠더군요.
<DarkCircle> ...
<UidX> VLC 도 스트리밍 되나요? ..
<DarkCircle> UidX / http://koreaubuntu.wordpress.com/2009/08/10/vlc-%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC-%EB%AF%B8%EB%94%94%EC%96%B4-%EC%8A%A4%ED%8A%B8%EB%A6%AC%EB%B0%8D-%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] vlc-우분투 미디어 스트리밍 서버 « KoreaUbuntu코리아우분투
<razGon_A6> 다른 하나는 ai wing이라고 되어 있는 거 php.로 되어 있는거 웹서버형식으로 출력하는게 있습니다. 크롬과 아이폰 아이패드에서만 작동합니다. 컴에서는 다른 방법이 있는거 같은데 잘모르겠습니다. 안드로이드.
<UidX> 흠..
<razGon_A6> 다른 하나는 안드로이드의 경우에서 쓰는 방법인데요. ES탐색기를 사용해서 FTP연결해서 그것을 MX player등의 플레이어랑 연결하게 해서 하는 방식이 있습니다.
<razGon_A6> 완벽하지는 않습니다.
<razGon_A6> 다른 방법이 있을거 같기는 한데. 제 능력이 부족하죠.
<UidX> VLC 로 한번 해봐야겠어요
<razGon_A6> goo.gl/lobuo
<razGon_A6> 오웅. 컴이 어느정도 재건되면 함해볼만 하겠군요.
<ihavnoth> 간단한 스트리밍은 live555MediaServer가 쓸만하더군요
<ihavnoth> 설정도 없고 apt-get install 후 실행해주면 끝...
<UidX> can you guys access github right now?
<ihavnoth> Rabies라는 영화보는데 가슴이 답답해지네요 오해^10
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 음
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 개인적으론 vlc가 젤 나아보이는데
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> vlc면 플레이어 + 인코더 + 스플린터 + 스트리밍서버
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 동시에 다 되요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 거기에 인터페이스를 콘솔, 웹등을 지원해요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 동시 처리 가능~;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 인터페이스는 하나씩밖에 안 되는거같지만 -_-;
<razGon> 리하이요.
<razGon> 이제 보내요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 실리콘 밸리의 해적들.
<razGon> 컴퓨터 역사의 근대화를 이루었던 개척의 시기를 잡스를 중심으로 보여주는 군요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 너무 멋지고 전율이 흐르네요.ㅎ
<razGon> 다 컴퓨터 계에서 한팔뚝하네요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 잡스와 빌...
<razGon> 워즈니악..ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 아웅.!
<razGon> 애플컴퓨터의 탄생!
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 방금 무서운거 ㅂ발견
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 배...백트랙5 for android라니;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 받아보는중인데 좀 용량이 크네요
<DarkCircle> 트위터는 진짜 맘만먹으면 무슨짓이든 골라서 하는 쓰레기들 집합소군요 ㅡ.ㅡ .......................
<DarkCircle> 언론에 떠도는 말도 안되는 쓰레기 루머라든가 정치계의 헛소리들이 죄다 트위터발 ...
<DarkCircle> 트위터는 봐서도 안되고 믿어서도 안되는 악의 축인거 같네요
<razGon_NBK> am0c: 안주무시고 계셨네요.ㅎ
<razGon_NBK> elnn: 늦은 밤 어서오세요
<elnn> 안녕하세요 :)
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 이런 황당
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 커서가 #인데 whoami하니까 2000이라 돌아옴
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 루트셀 실행해도 그러네요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 웃기는점은 저 상태에서 root기능은 써지는데
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 막상 파티션 수정은 못하네요 -_-;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 열받아서 싱글모드 부트중
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 아아 busybox 이넘이 웬수네요
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> setuid/gid다 줘도 저런 헛소리하고
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 마운트 맛가 있었는지 rw로 못 만들었고-_-;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 이런이런
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 아냐
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 지금까지 카메라 왜 잘 안 된다고
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 어이없음
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 모토로라 제발 표준 좀 지키자 -_-;
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 저의 3시간 반의 삽질
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 근데 결국 어이없는데서 원인 뛰어나옴
<GuideBot> Darkess-Angel_N> 되었다
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-12
<grrr> hi
<Guest92428> 1
<Guest92428> exit
<jason-jang> 안그래도 티스토리 블로그 보고 있는데...마침 입장하시네요! 반갑습니다 readytoact, 잘 읽고 있는 중입니다.
<readytoact> ?
<readytoact> 넹??
<readytoact> ;;;; 가..갑자기;;
<jason-jang> 뭐요? ㅋㅋㅋ 우연의 일치..랄까? 티스토리 블로그 읽는 중, irc 입장하시니 더 반갑다고요.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> ;;;;;
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ 지금 교회서
<readytoact> -0- 서기부 작업하느라 놋북을 켠것일뿐;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason-jang> Seony, LTNC.... 저 일전에 descandents (스펠링 맞나) 영화 봤는데....seony님을 무척 생각 많이 했습니다.
<Seony> 왜요?
<jason-jang> 아, 그 영화 못 봤군요. ...전송 드리고 싶어지네요. 지역 배경이 하와이요.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요... 근데 하와이 배경인 영화가 좀 있어요. 진주만도 그렇고...
<jason-jang> 영화 내용도 좋고 훌륭했지만.............하와이 지역 소개하는 듯..한 부분도 있었어요.
<jason-jang> 에유~ 진주만은 옛날 배경이지만, 이번 디센던츠..는 요즘 배경여요. ㅎ 하와이언들도 많이 보였고...
<Seony> 조지 클루니 나오는 영화인가요?
<jason-jang> U SURE.
<Seony> imdb가서 사진 보니까 해변만 줄창 나오는데요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> jason-jang: 그..근데 무슨 문서를??
<jason-jang> 하하하...내용이 좋아요. 줄거리 아주 간딴히 말씀드려보까요?
<Seony> 제가 한 번 찾아서 볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한글제목으로 뭐에요?
<jason-jang> 음...우선 우분투 포럼> 실업무 게시판> 톰보이&에버노트&드롭박스&닉스노트(?) > readytoact > tistory > 역시 같은 주제 보다가> andro mouse 까지 흘러 왔어요.
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ.. ;; 뭐 별로 영향가 있는 글이 있는 블로그는 아닌데..
<jason-jang> Seony, 한글 제목....없어요. 죄송. 걍 디센던트...............라데요? descandents
<readytoact> -0-..그런블로그에 도메인까지 샀어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason-jang> readytoact, 그냥 고맙습니다.
<readytoact> ;;; 감사합니다
<jason-jang> Seony, 제가 최근 감동 받고 본 영화여요. 추천합니다. 특히..흐흐흐 Seony님과 다른 이유지만 가족과 잠시 떨어져 있는 저.....에게도...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 꼭 찾아서 보겠습니다.
<jason-jang> 가족'을 다시 한번 생각하게 만드는 내용여요. 한편 조지 클루니'가 저런 장르의 영화에도 나오나? 하고 생각했고요. 피쓰 메이커..만 기억을 하거든요.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요... 근데 평점은 그냥저냥 그렇네요 ㅋㅋ
<jason-jang> 흐흐흐 저 할 말 없음.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> 식사하고 천천히 오겠습니다. 즐거운 주말 되세요~
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 후.. 거의 완성이 되어 갑니다.
<mu1ti> 안녕하세요
<mu1ti> ;;
<GuideBot> theprice> 하이하이
<jswlinux> Hi
<razGon_Xch> 컴의 부활입니다!ㅎ
<Seony> 축하드립니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 오버는 약간 무리인가봐요
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 파워가 적으니. 그래도 퍼포먼스는 문제 없습니다.
<Seony> 저는 오버는 절대 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 램오버 하면 그래픽기능이 향상된다고 하더길래.ㅋ
<Seony> 뭐... 향상이 되면 얼마나 되겠어요... 해상도 640에 표현되는 게 HD로 나올 게 아니라면... ㅎㅎ 제 의견입니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 잠시 저녁먹고 오겠습니다.
<Seony> 맛있게 드세요 :)
<razGon_Xch> xchat이 좋기는 한데 트레이에 묻혀서 있는줄도 모르네요
<Seony> 그래서 저는 항상 꺼내놓습니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그래야 될거 같아요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> oming> 안녕하세요
<oming> 안녕하세요 :)
<oming> 어.. 봇이넴
<hacking_u> oming, 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> 아, GuideBot 이 HanIRC와 FreeNode를 연동해주는군요...
<hacking_u> GuideBot
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<Seony> 리붓
<oming> 훔..
<oming> 인터넷이 끈기네;
<oming> 아아
<JSeongTae76> 안녕하세요^^
<oming> 안녕하세요?
<JSeongTae76> 넵안녕하세요^^
<JSeongTae76> 아는 형이 내일 군대를 갑니다ㅠㅠ
<oming> ......
<oming> 뭐 잼있죠. 군대 ...
<JSeongTae76> ㅋㅋ
<JSeongTae76> 다녀와보셨나보네요?
<oming> 아는 형이라면... 님도 군대를..>?
<oming> 네;
<oming> 몇달안됬어요
<JSeongTae76> 헠헠ㄷㄷ
<JSeongTae76> 저는 올해로 중3입니다^^
<oming> ....
<oming> 부럽다.. 어리시네;
<JSeongTae76> ㅎㅎ
<oming> 공부열심히 하셔서 좋은곳 가세요~ 후후;
<oming> 해줄말은 이것뿐...
<JSeongTae76> ㅎㅎ넵
<ndsin> 군대 제대하신 오밍님이시다
<oming> 헉...
<oming> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ndsin> ㅎㅎㅎ넵
<oming> 건강하셨어요?
<ndsin> ㅇ
<ndsin> 네
<oming> ................. ㅠㅠ (누구시징..)
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 그냥 엔신이라는 닉네임 쓰는 사람입니다
<ndsin> 알아야하는 사람은 아님....
<oming> ㅎㅎ;; 기역할게요 엔신님
<ndsin> 기역해주세요
<ndsin> ㄱ!
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ... 기억할게요 :)
<GuideBot> passinger> 엔신옹 하이
<GuideBot> ndsin> 방가
<oming> ... 순간 봇이 말한줄알았넴;;
<GuideBot> passinger> ...
<GuideBot> ndsin> 패신져 봇....
<GuideBot> passinger> .....
<GuideBot> passinger> 가끔 와서 시끄러우면 벤 바르는
<GuideBot> passinger> 봇
<ndsin> 핫
<ndsin> 일로 도망가야지
<GuideBot> passinger> ...
<GuideBot> passinger> 가이드못을 벤바르면...
<GuideBot> passinger> 끝?
<ndsin> 그러면 패신져님 영구밴 당할 *^^*
<GuideBot> passinger> 괜찮....
<GuideBot> passinger> 벤당하면서
<GuideBot> passinger> 이채널 재밌었다고 말하리라
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> ndsin> 회사는
<GuideBot> ndsin> 다니던 회사 다니시고 계세요?
<GuideBot> ndsin> 아니면
<GuideBot> ndsin> 결국엔 관두셨나요
<GuideBot> passinger> 딴데요~
<GuideBot> ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> ndsin> 옮기신대는 만족스럽나요
<GuideBot> passinger> 넹 그럭저럭
<GuideBot> ndsin> ㅎㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 흑곰> ..
<hacking_u> 안녕히주무세요!
<GuideBot> passinger> ...
<DarkCircle> 초천재 잉어옹 하잉 -ㅠ-
<GuideBot> 흑곰> 잉어력
<GuideBot> passinger> 잉여력
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> gndn
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> zldfoqxjdusgkq wka?
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> rufrnrdms rPwjdgksro ej aksemfdjsoa
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> ..
<ihavnoth> 출근 시간이군요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-04
<samahui_PC> 눈이 어마어마 하네요
<samahui_PC> 오늘 하루도 즐겁고 행복한 하루들 되세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Web> nanun: 안녕하세요?
<nanun> razgon/ 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<samahui_PC> 안녕하세요~~~
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 눈많이 왔다고 난리군요.
<JSTae76> ahoops, 누...눈
<ahoops> JSTae76, 만지작~
<JSTae76> ahoops, 만지작~?!?!?!?!?!
<ahoops> 막 만져~
<JSTae76> 예..?
<ahoops> 막 살만지는거요..
<JSTae76> 아ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 저 살만지는거 좋아해요.
<JSTae76> 저 살 많아요
<ahoops> 감사합니다
<JSTae76>  ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 눈이 얼마나 많이 왔길래 전화가 오고 난리군요.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ저희는 비만 오네요
<ahoops> 서울아니세요?
<JSTae76> razGon_Web, web이 Web
<JSTae76> ahoops, 에..저는 울산에 사옵니다
<JSTae76> 울산에 삽니다.
<ahoops> JSTae76, 저 심심하고 그렇습니다.
<ahoops> 뭔가 재미있는거 없을까요?
<JSTae76> ahoops, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ahoops, 게임을하세요게임
<ahoops> 게임은 흥미가 없어서요.
<JSTae76> GTA 4를 하시면 몇일동안 접속안하실것같네요
<ahoops> 그게 뭔데요.
<ahoops> 레이스 게임인가요?
<JSTae76> 그냥 자유도 높은 게임이에요
<ahoops> 윽
<JSTae76> GTA (Grand Theft Auto)인가.. 자동차 훔치는 게임인데
<ahoops> 머리쓰는 게임인가봐요.
<JSTae76> 이 세상의 현실과 모든 악행을 게임으로 옮겼다고보면됩니다.
<JSTae76> 머리안써요
<ahoops> 아 겜말구요.
<ahoops> 재미있는거
<ahoops> 그런거 알려주세요
<JSTae76> 음..
<JSTae76> 코딩?!?!?!!?!?!
<ahoops> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> gis관련 프로젝트를 해보려하는데요
<ahoops> 일단 데이터베이스를 하나 선택해야하는데
<ahoops> 어떤걸 선택해야할지 좀 막연해요.
<JSTae76> GISë©´..ê·¸
<ahoops> JSTae76님이 앱쪽 하시니 많이 아실거같은데요.
<ahoops> 언능 추천해주세요
<JSTae76> 전 앱쪽 안하는데용
<ahoops> 안하시면..
<ahoops> 걍 지금부터 하세요
<ahoops> 암튼 추천해주세요
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ뭐에요
<yemharc> sqlite
<ahoops> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 어어..계셨군요! 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 리플리케이션이나 등등 대용량으로 커버가능한 구조가 필요해요.
<yemharc> 얼마나 대용량인가요
<ahoops> 알디비의 레코드로 따지면
<ahoops> 10억레코드정도요.
<ahoops> 그정도면 대용량이 맞는지는 모르겠지만요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 프로토타입은 10만개정도면 되는데
<yemharc> 그정도면 충분한데요
<yemharc> 더 자세한건 여기 보시고 http://www.sqlite.org/limits.html
<ahoops> sqlite로도 충분한가요.
<yemharc> 제가 알기로 sqlite는 딱히 테이블 row 사이즈에 제한 안 두거든요
<yemharc> 되려 문제가 되는건 퍼포먼스 쪽이죠
<yemharc> 10억 레코드면 db설계 잘 하셔야 할겁니다
<ahoops> sqlite가 리플리케이션 지원안하지요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> sqlite는 심플한 디비를 목표로 만들어진 녀석이니까요
<ahoops> 네네.
<ahoops> 일단 그럼; sqlite는 빼야할거같군요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 그리고 그거보다 중요한게
<ahoops> 레코드 제한이나 그런게 문제가 아니고
<ahoops> spatial 데이터베이스가 필요한 상황이라서요.
<yemharc> 음 또 그런걸...
<yemharc> 그럼 MySQL, CouchDB, MongoDB, Postgres 정도에서 골라 잡으시면 될텐데요
<ahoops> http://www.bostongis.com/PrinterFriendly.aspx?content_name=sqlserver2008_postgis_mysql_compare
<yemharc> MS SQL서버도 2008 이상이면 될테고
<ahoops> 현실적으로는 PostGIS를 써야하지싶은데 어느정도 성능인지 좀 막연하네요.
<ahoops> mysql은 아직 성숙하지 못한거같구요..
<yemharc> 엥...
<yemharc> PostGIS면 Postgres에 달린 물건 아니에요?
<ahoops> 그런거같아요
<ahoops> 저도 지금 파악단계라서 이것저것 알아보고있거든요.
<yemharc> 신뢰도, 안정성, 성능 모두 다 MySql > postgres 입니다
<ahoops> 네. 저도 mysql쓰고 싶은데 문제가
<ahoops> spatial 타입은 5.6부터 사실상 지원되어지는거라서요.
<ahoops> 또, 지원되는 함수가 너무 적어요 ㅠ
<ahoops> MongoDB로 가야하나싶기도 하고 그렇네요.
<ahoops> 하지만 RDBMS가 아니라서 부딪히는 단점도 있으니 애매하구요.
<ahoops> MS SQL은 일단빼구;; 사실상 MySQL이나 PostGIS 둘중하나가 선택해야하지싶군요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, !
<razGon_web> JSTae76: rehi...
<razGon_web> 환자보느라고 바빠서리 지소.ㅇ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> web은 webchat.freenode.net
<JSTae76> 아하
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 후.....
<razGon_web> 환자 갑자기 드랍이.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아 오늘은 완전 덥네요..
<JSTae76> Seony, 저희도 덥네요
<Seony> 대구는 벌써 더워?
<JSTae76> Seony, 울산이에요ㅎ
<Seony> 아... 맞다 누가 대구였떠라... ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 밤에는 좀 춥긴한데 그저께부터 더워지기 시작했어요
<Seony> 아 디자이너 없이 웹사이트 만들려니까 정말 디자인 작업만 며칠씩 걸리네..
<Seony> JSTae76: 시간 괜찮으면 평가를 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 넵ㅋ
<Seony> http://jswlinux.com/alrtraining.com/
<Seony> 아이디는 test@gmail.com 비번은 test
<JSTae76> Seony님 서버는 참 궁금해요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그나저나 해외라 그런지 좀 많이 늦네요
<Seony> 어라 잠시만.
<JSTae76> 접속ed
<ahoops> Seony, 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 저도 좀볼게요~~ ㅋ
<Seony> ahoops: 안녕하세요
<Seony> ahoops: 헛... 허접합니다.
<ahoops> +_+
<Seony> 지금 Members 페이지 하나만 만들었어요
<JSTae76> ahoops, 테스트하실꺼면 접속하고 커피한잔을..
<JSTae76> 로그인한지 1분 좀 넘어갑니다..
<JSTae76> 오옷..떳다
<Seony> 헐... 그 정도로 느리다니..
<JSTae76> asdf No:2
<Seony> JSTae76: 우측 상단에 로그아웃했다가 다시 해봐 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> !
<ahoops> 맥주가 필요한;;
<JSTae76> Real-Time Geolocation Service with Node.js
<ahoops> 우앙
<JSTae76> 제 위치가 정확하게 잡히네요
<ahoops> Seony, 데이터베이스 어떤거 쓰셨어요?
<Seony> mysql이죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제일 쓰기 편해서요..
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅠㅠ너무느려요
<ahoops> 너무 느려요 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 컴퓨터 끄기 몇분전에 로그아웃해놔야할듯해요ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 왜 느리지 이상하네...
<ahoops> 전 화면은 안뜨는거같아요.
<JSTae76> 헐
<JSTae76> 로그아웃하다가
<ahoops> 윈도에서 해볼게요.
<JSTae76> Safari가 페이지를 열 수 없음
<JSTae76> timeout?!?!?!
<Seony> 그럼 다른 서버로..
<Seony> 음... 아 주소 때문에 다른 서버에서 작동이 제대로 안되는군요..
<ahoops> 전 근데 화면에 글씨 몇개빼곤 안보여요..
<JSTae76> 저도요
<JSTae76> 위에 무슨 My Page인가 그거 눌러야..
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요.  다들 인터넷 쓰나...
<ahoops> my page라는 문자열이 안보여요;;
<Seony> 음... 일단 나중에 해야겠네요 ㅎ
<JSTae76> Logout옆에 Member인가
<ahoops> 아 찾았어요 ㅋ
<Seony> JSTae76: 그러면 여기는? http://208.94.243.106/alrtraining.com/
<JSTae76> 와우
<ahoops> Error:Cant detect your location
<JSTae76> 디자인이 정말로 예쁜걸요
<Seony> JSTae76: 베낀거야.
<JSTae76> zzzzzzz
<Seony> 내가 그런 디자인을 할 수 있을리가 없잖아
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 허헉
<ahoops> 우앙
<ahoops> 디자인이 대박에요
<Seony> 그래요? ㅎㅎ 역시 프로페셔널 웹디자이너의 능력은 다르긴 다르네요
<JSTae76> Members에 Seowon Jung이 보이길래 alt 메시지 안 읽고 그냥 사용자 X 눌렀는데 Deactiveㅋㅋㅋㅋ그래서 다시 Active (__)
<Seony> 상관없어. 테스트니까.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 저도 바로 deactive ;
<ahoops> 버튼 진짜 맘에드네요.
<Seony> 어느 버튼요?
<ahoops> 멤버랑 메인이랑 콕 누르면 효과 나자나요.
<ahoops> 막 눌르는중에요 ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 버튼 눌리는거요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 혹시 이 페이지 보이시나요? http://jswlinux.com/Codrops/Buttons/CSS_Buttons_With_Pseudo_Elements/CSSButtonsPseudoElements/
<JSTae76> sp
<ahoops> 우앙
<JSTae76> 네
<ahoops> 완전이뻐요
<Seony> 데모 1-5까지 다 예뻐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 드릴까요? ㅋ
<ahoops> 완전이뻐요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 막 감동중에요
<Seony> 뭐 어차피 제가 만든 것도 아니고, 만든 사람도 맘대로 쓰라고 한 버튼들이니..
<ahoops> gis 이런거 관심도 없엇는데 갑자기 해야할일이 되어버려서
<ahoops> 문서좀 보니깐 막 피곤해지네요.
<JSTae76> 여러분, 싫은소리 잘하시나요?
<JSTae76> Seony, App Store는 결제방식이 왜 이럴까요?
<Seony> 왠만하면 잘 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왜?
<JSTae76> Seony, 전 싫은소리를 잘못하네요..고민입니다
<JSTae76> Seony, 몇일전 밤에 App Store에서 장난치다가 이거 다 지를꺼야하다가 Coda 2를 실수로 질렀네요
<JSTae76> Seony, 그래서 환불절차를 밟을려고요
<Seony> 실수가 아니라 은연중 본심 아냐? ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 밤이라서 그런지도 모르겠지만은ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아직 저에겐 Coda2가 그닥 필요가 없어서
<JSTae76> Seony, 중요한건 계좌에 돈이 없었다는거ㅋ
<JSTae76> 제 Facebook 타임라인에 해외결제승인거절 알림 문자메시지 스크린샷이 있습니다 ㅋ_ㅋ
<yemharc> 승인거절이면 구매 안된건데요...
<JSTae76> yemharc, 앱 다운로드 시작하던걸요?
<yemharc> 엥...그럼 구매 된건데;;
<JSTae76> 참고로 계좌엔 70원인가 80원밖에 없었고 저 결제문자는 좀 늦게 날아왔어요
<JSTae76> 그 땐 이미 Coda 2는 다운로드 되었었고말입니다.
<JSTae76> 일단 전 가보겠습니다~ 하실말씀있으시면 Facebook 메시지주세요.
<razGon_web> 리하이요.
<razGon_web> 월요일은 바쁘네요
<yemharc> 전 월요일이라 그런지 머리가 안 돌아요 @_@
<truexfp> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<truexfp> 그냥 들어왔어요..
<truexfp> 요즘에는 irc에서 주로 어떤 대화를 나누나 해서요..
<truexfp> 한 2년만에 들어왔더니.. 이용자가 너무 많이 줄었네요..
<rsdf> 흠
<yemharc> Seony: 메모 앱 자주 쓰세요?
<Seony> 음... 자주는 안쓰는데, 필요한 정보는 저장시켜놨어요
<yemharc> 음.. 활용을 좀 해볼까 했는데 생각 이상으로 편집 기능이 약하네요... 그야말로 딱 메모 레벨이네요
<yemharc> 에버노트를 갈아치울 수 있을거 같았는데...
<Seony> 그냥 아이폰이랑 동기화가 된다는 정도로 활용해야죠..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 에버노트도 동기화는 잘 되는데 앱 자체가 좀 무거워서 갈아탈까 했거든요
<yemharc> 옴니포커스 같은것도 제가 쓰기엔 쓸데없이 기능만 많은 느낌이라 다시 캘린더 + 리마인더로 옮겼거든요
<yemharc> 돈내고 산 생산성 앱 중에선 데본이 가장 효율이 좋네요 으음...
<Seony> 메모 기능 외에 어떤게 더 필요하신데요?
<yemharc> 아, 이를테면 간단한 표 그리기나 텍스트 정렬 같은 기능이 있었으면 했는데..
<yemharc> 인덴팅이나 넘버링 기능은 있는데 그 외에는 딱히 없더라구요
<yemharc> 복붙은 잘 붙어주긴 하는데...
<autowiz2012> 음냐냐음냐
<yemharc> 미묘하게 아쉬운 상태에요
<samahui_PC> 퇴근합니다. 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요 ^^
<razGon_h5018> 리하이요
<razGon_h5018> 역시 구글 키보드가 좋군요
<razGon_h5018> 
<razGon_h5018> 캬캬캬
<razGon_h5018> 따로 키보드로 연결할께요
<razgon_ppmt> 후...
<razgon_ppmt> 리하이요.
<razgon_ppmt> 옆에 애들 재우느라고 놋북을 가져왔습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> LuHa, 안녕하세요?
<razgon_ppmt> 후...
<razgon_ppmt> 목표를 잃었습니다....ㅠㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-05
<JSTae76> razGon_web, Jailbreak..!
<razGon_web> ?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 탈옥ㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76:  나는 해킹.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 탈옥하려고 DFU 모드 돌리고 앱 / 데이터 모두 복구하고 탈옥하려고요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 내일이 무슨 날인지 아십니까?
<razGon_web> 몰라..
<JSTae76> 개학..
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> OMG
<JSTae76> OhMyGod
<JSTae76> 하.지.만. 저는 몇일 학교 등교하다가 졸업이라서..;;
<JSTae76> 아..그게 더 슬프네요
<JSTae76> 영원히 오지않을것같던 개학..
<razGon_web> 설치하다가 signature verification failure나오면 무슨 문제?
<JSTae76> 어디서요?
<JSTae76> 인증되지않은 서명문제인데..
<samahui_PC> 안녕하세요 ^^ 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ~~
<JSTae76> samahui_PC님도 좋은하루되세요^^
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<JSTae76> 다들 안녕하세요^^
<nanun> 즐거운 화요일입니다. :)
<seowon> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요^^
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 날씨가 많이 안덥다보니 서버실 열라 춥네 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잠바 없이는 일 못하겠다 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, Sleep Pillow라는 앱 알고계시나요?
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 따뜻하게 입으세요ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 모르지만, 이름 보니까 알거 같네
<Work^Seony> 불면증 환자를 위한 앱인가 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 비, 천둥번개, 바람, 불에 타는 소리를 재생시켜주는 프로그램인데 유료 프로그램에서 무료 프로그램으로 잠시 전환됬는데 괜찮아서요ㅎ
<seowon> 헐... 트레이로 미니마이즈 시켰는데 그냥 종료...
<JSTae76> 엥..
<seowon> 뭔가 좀 이상하네..
<seowon> 내가 쓰던 우분투 머신이 아니니 어쩔 수 없지..
<JSTae76> 무슨 일이세요?
<seowon> xchat에서 닫기 누르면 트레이에 최소화하게 해놨는데, 그냥 종료가 되네
<JSTae76> 아..
<Work^Seony> 내 사수는 마실 나간듯 ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 몇년간 서버 관리를 해보면서 제 소유의 도메인을 가진적이 한번도 없었다가 이번에 도메인을 처음으로 구매해봤는데 뭔가 좋네요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 축하드림..ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 감사해요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 멘땅에헤딩이라는 코드네임으로 그 중국제 폰에 대한 포팅을 시작해보려고하는데 포팅은 처음이라 어렵네요 =_= 맨날 레퍼런스 폰들만 갖고놀았더니..
<razGon_web> 저의 도메인 구입은 5년전입니다만. 실제로 쓴건 1년전부터입니다. ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 그러시군요ㅎ
<razGon_web> 잘하면 국내에서 구입가능할 듯합니다만...
<razGon_web> 조금 비싸더라도 괜찮은 폰들 많이 있어요.
<razGon_web> 이건 정말 딱 저사양 폰.
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, 도메인은 자기가 딱 원하는 걸로 갖게됐으면 앞으로 계속 돈 내면서 유지하고... 그러다보면 이게 자기꺼라는 생각이 들게 되지..
<Work^Seony> jung.com을 갖고싶은데, 이건 가질 방법이 없어 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> seowon@jung.com 이메일로 딱인데...
<razGon_web> 저는 razgon.com이요.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그게 없을 줄은 몰랐네요
<razGon_web> razgon.org와 net은 점령.
<Work^Seony> 닷컴은 뭐하는데에요?
<razGon_web> 네임이 동유럽비슷해서요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 닷컴은 비어있네요
<razGon_web> 아. 제가 매입한거 였는데. 계약 만료 되고 도메인 판매사이트에서 붙잡고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 팔려고 내놨는갑다...
<razGon_web> 2-3배 가격으로 팔더군요.
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 그 도메인 사고파는 회사에서 손대면... 골치아프죠. 절대 안내놔요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 그래서 다른 것으로 바꾸려구요.
<razGon_web> razgon은 인터넷으로 유명해져야 되는 것이라서요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 제가 그럴이유는 없구요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 어서 오세요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 그, 도메인 이름 쓸 수 있는 것들을 랜덤으로 돌려서 보여주는 사이트가 있는데 꽤 쏠쏠해요
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 4글자 도메인은 이미 다 찼지만, 5글자짜리는 아직 남는게 많거든요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Wordpress에서 줄 긋는 기능은 없나요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 아는 분은 3글자짜리 도메인 갖고계신데, 절대 팔 생각이 없으시더라구요... 그 도메인으로 암것두 안하시면서..
<JSTae76> HTML 구문을 사용해야할까요?
<Work^Seony> 워프는 안써서... ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 작은 상자만 넣으면 되는데..
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 워프로 가는 것인가? 멋지네.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 근데 사용할줄 모른다는..
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 헤헤ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> http://codelifedev.com/codelife/codelife_member/JSTae76dev/wordpress/?p=58
<JSTae76> 글 솜씨도 엉성하고..쩝
<razGon_web> 어느정도 중급지식은 있어야 되겠더군요. 일정 이상은 코드문으로 해야 되겠더군요. 그게 고수와 하수 갈림길
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 시간 괜찮으시다면 제 글 평가 좀 부탁드려요ㅎ
<razGon_web> 제가 지식이 짧아서요. 알았어요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 예?
<Work^Seony> 사수 퇴근했군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아직 4시 40분인데...
<JSTae76> 오후요?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<JSTae76> Cydia Main Source Server가 폭주됬네요ㅋㅋ 9.1KB를 다운로드 실패합니다ㅋ_ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저도 이만 퇴근 고고씽
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<samahui_PC> 전 이제 퇴근합니다
<samahui_PC> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요
<razGon-H5018> 아웅.. 피곤한데 짐안오구. 힘드네요..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon-H5018> 잘께요 있다봐요
<Seony> 예밀님은 오늘 생일이라서 늦는 건가요? ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-06
<nanun_> 안녕하세요
<devSejong> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 후.. 오늘 힘드네요. 어제 4시에 잤더니만.ㅎ
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: Aloha!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안그래도 출근해서 보니까 주무신다는 글이 보이더라구요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러시군요.
<razGon_web> 오늘 날씨가 쌀쌀해서 그런지 환자분들이 도와 주시네요.
<razGon_web> 쉬라고 썰~~렁 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요. 많이 추운가보네요
<razGon_web> 갑자기 오늘 추워졌습니다.
<razGon_web> 하긴 어제까지가 이상한 온도였죠. 영상 12도까지 올라가는 겨울날씨라니.
<razGon_web> 어제 비오고 난뒤에 잠자고 일어나니 칼바람이 불더군요.
<razGon_web> 눈와도 이상하지 않을정도로 바람이 불고 있습니다. 다행히도 구름이 없습니다.
<Work^Seony> 으... 저는 20도인 사무실에서도 추워서 잠바 입고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 20도인데 추운건가요? @.@
<Work^Seony> 네. 여기 오래 살면 22도 아래로 내려가면 잠바 없이 못살아요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 18도면 전기장판 틀어야되요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 흐
<nanun> 지금 사는 집이 18도면 '오.. 오늘 무척 날이 따뜻하네' 하고 사는데, 역시 적응하기 나름이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 아무래도 글쵸 ㅎㅎ 저도 한국에 살 때는 겨울 좋아했거든요..
<samahui_PC> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_PC> 눈비오고 춥고
<samahui_PC> 겨울이 막바지 발악하고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_PC> 입춘에 눈오더니 어제 또 내리고
<samahui_PC> ^^
<samahui_PC> 안녕하세요 Seony님, 일은 할만하세요? ^^
<samahui_PC> 눈오고 비오고 날씨 쌀살하니 돌아다니기 힘드네요.
<samahui_PC> 출퇴근길에 미끌미끌 질퍽질퍽 심지어 건널목 인도 아래 물웅덩이가 살짝 살어름과 눈에 덮혀 숨어서 위협하고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> samahui_PC, 아직 모르는게 많아서 별로 할 일이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 영어가 딸려서 그런지 업무를 몰라서 그런지, 사수가 하는 얘기는 대부분 못알아먹겠고... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_PC> 누가 그러더군요. 가장 서로 이해하기 힘든 사이가 사수 부사수라고 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사수가 Ph.D라서... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 지식으로는 못개깁니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> 박사라도 전공아니면 그닥 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전공이에요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 해당 전공 안하고 취업하는건 미국에서는 불가능한 일이거든요../
<samahui_PC> 하긴... 그렇군요 ^^;;
<samahui_PC> 겸허히 현실을 받아들이고... 한쪽귀 오픈 다른쪽귀 역시 오픈 신공으로
<samahui_PC> 버티세요 ^^;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 당연히 그래야죠
<Work^Seony> 저보다 한살 어린데, 다행히 나이 들어보여요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 저도 7년 정도 전까지는 제 아래 들어오는 사람들이 저보다 다 나이가 많았어요.
<samahui_PC> 3학년때부터 일해서 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요
<samahui_PC> 군대도 특례받고하다보니
<samahui_PC> 계속 저보다 나이 많으신 분들이 아래로 들어오시더군요.
<Work^Seony> 나이가 아예 많이 차이나면 모를까, 근소하게 차이나면 더 불편하죠
<samahui_PC> 석사따고 아래 박사들 들어오니
<samahui_PC> 말안들어서 죽을맛이엿죠
<samahui_PC> 전 많이 차이 났었어요
<samahui_PC> 대리를 24에 달고
<samahui_PC> 과장을 28에 달아서 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 무지 빠르셨군요
<samahui_PC> 연구소이다보니 박사과정이신분들 들어오시던가
<samahui_PC> 군특례로 와도
<samahui_PC> 저보다 한참 많았죠
<samahui_PC> 특히 대리일때
<samahui_PC> 신입들이 27~29이니 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러면 좀 많이 불편하셨겠군요
<samahui_PC> 네
<samahui_PC> 그래도 나름 열심히 해서 실력으로 버텼습니다
<samahui_PC> + 윗분들과 술도 자주 마시며 상담+지원사격+ 어린외모로 여직원들 포섭
<samahui_PC> 등등
<Work^Seony> 흐.. 역시 대단하십니다
<samahui_PC> 살아남기 위해 아주 열심히 노력했죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어제 안녕하세요 보니까, 축구 잘하면 무조건 뽑는 사장님이 계시더라구요 ㅋ
<samahui_PC> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> 저 그거 봤어요
<Work^Seony> 취직 안되는 분들은 거기 가면 될듯싶어요 ㅋ
<samahui_PC> 축구를 잘한다는 전제조건이 붙지만요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 잘 못해도 걍 조냉 좋아한다고 하면 되죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 나중에 고민올린 사람 친구들이 축구 좋아한다니까 악수하시더군요
<samahui_PC> 취직 확정 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ 근데 왠지 진짜 취직됐을 거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> 전 나중에 제 사업을 하게 된다면 농구 위주로 다가 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_PC> 진짜 취업되었을거 같아요
<samahui_PC> 간혹 요즘 취업 어려운데 그회사로 사람들 몰리지 않을까 싶어요
<samahui_PC> 전공만 맞으면 축구만 열심히 하면되니 이보다 취업하기 쉬운 회사가 어디있겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러니깐요 ㅋㅋ 제 생각에도 거기 왠지 지원자 많이 몰릴듯 싶어요
<samahui_PC> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 파폭 업그레이드가 생각보다 잦은데요
<Work^Seony> 네. 오늘 업데이트 떴죠
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 방금 했습니다.
<samahui> 버추얼머신에 돌리는 윈도우에도 업데이트가 많이 뜨는군요
<samahui> 뭔가 심각한 보안위험이라도 있었는지...
<samahui> 파폭에 네이트에 다음팟에 한글까지
<samahui> 세트로 업데이트 하네요
<samahui> 혹... 새해맞이 이벤트???
<Work^Seony> 보안 업데이트인데 파폭이 뜨는걸로 봐서는 뭔가 위험이 있어보이더라구요
<Work^Seony> 랜드스케이프에서 메일까지 왔으니..
<samahui> 그렇네요
<samahui> 가지고 있는 모든 장비 다 업데이트 중입니다
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon-H5018> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<razGon-H5018> 최적화시켜서 시험중입니다.
<razGon-H5018> 거의 팔십퍼센트 한국놈 다되었습니다
<razGon-H5018> 음악들으면서 페북보고 유투브보면서 놀기엔 괜찮습니다
<razGon-H5018> 페북도 핸폰만든다는게 그쪽의 사업확장의 의미보다 좀더 페북에 고착시키려믄 비
<razGon-H5018> 헉.
<razGon-H5018> 발로에서 나온게 아닌가 생각됩니다
<razGon-H5018> 잘못해서 엔터 눌러버렸숩니다^^;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon-H5018> 메인 핸폰이것으로 사용해보까고민중입니다
<razGon-H5018> 이것을 보면서 아 우리가 생각보다 활동반경이 적구나 생각했습니다
<razGon-H5018> 핸폰으로 주로하는게 전화와 SNS글리고 웹서핑뿐이니요. 아 또 음악감상
<razGon-H5018> Samahui 안녕하세요
<razGon-H5018> 근데 생각보다 배터리가 광탈하네요
<razGon-H5018> 대여섯시간이면 끝일듯
<samahui_PC> 점심 맛나게들 드세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 점심 맛있게 드세요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> samahui_PC: 맛있게 드시고 계시죠?ㅋ
<samahui_PC> 전 일찍 먹고왔습니다
<samahui_PC> 일반 백반으로다가 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> razGon님도 맛닜게 드세요 ^^
<zzaeng> ''
<devSejong> 회사일이나 개인 공부나 만드는건 거기서 거긴데 회사일이 왤케 지겨울까요..ㅠ,.ㅠ
<Seony> 열심히 해도 들어오는 돈은 똑같기 때문이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 개인공부로 쌓이는건 지식이고... 회사일로 쌓이는건 스트레스라서요
<Seony> 아마 하나 끝내실 때마다 회사에서 백만원씩 준다고 하면, 전혀 안지겨우실 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 도망가야겠습니다 흐흐흐
<samahui_PC> 즐거운 연휴 보내세요
<Seony> 연휴에요?
<samahui_PC> 전 월차와 휴가 하루 사용신공에 회사에서 하루 전부터 쉬어줘서
<samahui_PC> 목 금 토~월(설) 화 이렇게
<samahui_PC> 6일 연휴 신공입니다
<Seony> 아.. 구정이군요..
<samahui_PC> 오늘 도망가면
<samahui_PC> 다음주 수요일까지
<samahui_PC> 널널 합니다
<samahui_PC> 실컸자고 놀고 먹고
<samahui_PC> 영화도 보고
<samahui_PC> 해야겠네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 연휴라... 부럽네요
<samahui_PC> 오늘 마지막 업무가 외근 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 오늘 외근을 잘 이용해서 돌아오지 않으면...
<samahui_PC> 7일 노는 기분일겁니다
<samahui_PC> Seony님도 구정이라고 쉰다고 하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> 우리나라 사람들은 신년을 구정으로 센다고 대명절이라 꼭 쉬어야 한다고
<Seony> 그럼 니네 나라 돌아가라고 할 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> 그럼 곤란하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 전 그럼 이만 가볼께요
<Seony> 넵. 들어가세요
<samahui_PC> 혹 이따가 시간되면 다시 돌아오죠 ^^
<samahui_PC> 즐거운 시간들 되세요 ^^
<devSejong> 설이랑 주말이랑 겹쳐서 우울하긴 하네요.
<devSejong> 주말과 공휴일이 끼면 월요일부터 쉰다라는 법 만들어 줬으면 좋겠어요
<razGon_web> 아웅. 가셨군요.
<razGon_web> 인사라도 드려야 되는데. 환자 보느라고요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 오후에는 조금 오셨습니다
<autowiz2012> 써니님 거기는 날씨어떤가요?
<autowiz2012> 여긴 막바지 추위인듯 합니당...
<nanun> 날씨가 추웠다 따뜻했다... 뭔가 이상해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz2012: 여기는 겨울이라서 좀 시원해요
<autowiz2012> 정말이지 좀 따뜻한 나라로 도망가야 할듯. .. 한국 너무 추워졌어용
<twinsenx> 이론 수정 안될라나요. 지구온난화에서 지구냉각화루.
<yemharc> twinsenx: 그거라면 이미 있죠
<yemharc> Welcome to Ice-AGE~
<twinsenx> 전기요금 이백만 나오다가 저번달은 삼백만원 -_- ... 오늘 쏴장님 군시렁거리심 ...
<twinsenx> 요번달도 삼백만 넘으면 직원들 산에 나무하러 갈 기세
<razGon_web> twinsenx: 창틈에 뽁뽁이 붙이세요.
<twinsenx> razGon_web: 아 글고보니 창문에 뽁뽁이랑 단열비닐을 안 붙여놨네여. 내복도 한 벌 사야할듯;
<razGon_web> 허거거.
<razGon_web> 삼백은 금방 넘길듯.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 생ㅅ..아니 생일 축하드립니다ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 캭!
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ학교에서 댓글보고 빵 텨졌습니다
<JSTae76> yemharc, 방금 Mac 알림센터를 보고 알았는데 생각외로 젊으셨네요 +_+
<yemharc> .....그 생각외로....라는게 좀 걸리는데요 -_-;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저 아직 서른도 안됐다구요..............OTL
<JSTae76> yemharc, 30대 중반에서 후반으로 생각했..
<JSTae76> Seony, 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 워째서!
<JSTae76> yemharc, 닉네임에서 그런 느낌이 납니다 ㅋ_ㅋ……그냥 지내서 그런게 느끼는건지
<Seony> JSTae76: Hi
<readytoact> 번역알바 하실분?
<JSTae76> 해보곤싶지만 실력이 안되서..
<twinsenx> readytoact: 분량이랑 데드라인이 어떠한지욤.. 한영인지요 영한인지요..
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 하이요.ㅋ~
<JSTae76> razGon_web, ㅎㅎ안녕하세요~
<razGon_web> 드디어 핸폰에 대한 최적화 끝.
<razGon_web> 이이상 하기는 힘들듯.
<razGon_web> 나중에 리뷰가 올라가겠지만, 문제가 3가지.
<razGon_web> 1. 구글 플레이가 올라가지 않아서 거기에따른 후유증이 있다.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 올리면되죠ㅎ
<razGon_web> 2. 동영상의 구현능력이 약간 떨어져서 약간 아쉽다. Tving같은거 보이는거 있고 안보이는 거 있다.
<yemharc> razGon_web: GAPPS 설치했는데 구플이 없나요?
<razGon_web> 중국산안드로이드 폰이라서 구글플레이가 안됩니다. 게다가 진저브레드.
<yemharc> 구글한테 단말인증 못받은 회사껀가보군요
<razGon_web> 받기는 받았는데. 막아 놓았습니다.
<yemharc> 엥
<yemharc> 그런건 약간만 손보면 될거같은데...
<razGon_web> 그게 그렇게 안되게 락걸어 놓았습니다.
<JSTae76> 어떤식으로 안되는건가요?
<razGon_web> 예를 들면. 지금 너무 최적화를 잘해 놓아서 몇몇설정이나 파일을 강제로 막으면 속도가 아주 느려집니다.
<JSTae76> 엥..좀 특히하네요
<readytoact> JSTae76: 정기적인 영한 한영 번역이고
<readytoact> 페이지는 매회 10페이지 미만예요.
<razGon_web> 이게 중국의 네이버 같은 회사인 "바이두"에서 기획하고 팍스콘과 changhong이라는 가전회사에서 만들어서 나온 핸드폰입니다.
<JSTae76> readytoact, 정기..Fail
<razGon_web> 이걸 쓰면서 느낀게. 페이스북이 왜 핸드폰사업에 진출하는지 이해가 되더군요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 바이두 클라우드던가..?
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 바이두 클라우드도 있죠. 핸폰가진사람에게 100기가 허락하더군요.
<razGon_web> 3. 무게가 매우 가볍다보니 배터리가 금방 광탈되더군요.
<readytoact> JSTae76: 한달에 2회정도?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, AOSP / AOKP / CM..과 같은 롬을 포팅해서 플래싱한다면 더욱 더 좋을것같은데요..?
<JSTae76> readytoact, 어려울것같습니다..ㅜㅜ
<readytoact> JSTae76: 네. 관심가져주셔서 감사합니다
<readytoact> -0-..
<readytoact> 전문번역업체는 비싸서
<razGon_web> yemharc: 자세한 내용은 다음과 같습니다. http://j.mp/11oUkDk
<readytoact> 보안문서인데-
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 라즈곤님
<razGon_web> 얩?>
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 제가 뭐 부탁드려도 괜찮으신가요?
<razGon_web> 예 어떤일인지요?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 그 폰을 PC / Mac에 연결하고 제가 드리는 프로그램을 돌리면됩니다..크크
<razGon_web> 옙 그렇게 해보죠. 근데 잠시만요. 저희 직원에게 액정보호지 붙이라고 의뢰한 상태입니다.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 스크립트를 작성하면 개인적으로 알려드리겠습니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, Windows / Linux / OS X 어떤 녀석이 나으신가요?
<razGon_web> 아무래도 일종의 해킹 프로그램 같은데.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 윈도우요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 알겠사옵니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 일러둘게있는데 이 프로그램이 시스템안의 몇몇 파일을 뽑는 녀석입니다. 개인적인 공간 (예: SD카드)에는 접근하지 않고 스크립트로 작성해서 어떤 파일을 추출하는지 알 수 있도록 하겠습니다.
<JSTae76> 괜찮으십니까?
<razGon_web> 괜찮습니다. 어짜피 특이 정보는 없을듯.ㅋ SD카드에 대부분에 정보가 담겨 있는데.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 헤헤
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 음
<razGon-H5018> 실제로 한손에 잡히는데 일반적인 용도로믐 무리없습니다
<razGon-H5018> 자판은 힘들지만
<JSTae76> 전 이만 가보겠습니다.
<JSTae76> 다들 좋은 하루보내세요 :)
<razGon_web> JSTae76:있다 뵈요.ㅋ
<razGon-H5018> 다들집으로 가시는 구나
<cai_> 음.. 보안문서라 ㅋ_ㅋ
<razGon-H5018> 이쪽에서는 나오겠습니다
<razGon-H5018> yem
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 찾으셨어요?
<razGon-H5018> yemharc ㅎㅎㅎ 되는 군요
<yemharc> 알람을 걸어놔서요
<razGon-H5018> razGon_web hello?
<razGon-H5018> 인제서야 핸폰에서 지정해서 귓말하믄 것을 찾았습니다.ㅎ
<razGon-H5018> yemharc 구글 인증을 받았는 데 중국내서 판매되믄 거라 믹이놓은거 같아요
<cai_> 흐흐 아이폰 유져는 안계신가요
<yemharc> 아이폰이면 저랑 Seony 님이......
<cai_> 아하- 좀전에서야 전에 쓰던 탈옥후셋팅과 비슷하게 맞췄네요 =_= 매번 고역임..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 탈옥을 하는 이유를 모르겠어요 저는
<cai_> 이제 언제 나올지도 모르는 탈옥이니 미리미리 해두어야 ㅋ_ㅋ
<cai_> 전 그냥 단순히 테더링 때문에 해요.. 사실 다른 기능은 거의 쓰지도 않구
<cai_> 디버깅 가끔 하고..
<yemharc> 아무리 생각해도 iOS쪽은 디메리트가 더 커 보여서요
<cai_> 테더링 요금제 따로 들기 싫어서..
<cai_> 왜요?
<yemharc> 읭..... 테더링 요금제가 있나요?
<cai_> 네 미국같은 경우엔 테더링 요금제를 따로 시행중이죠
<yemharc> 아, 미국;;
<cai_> 데이터도 이제 무제한이 사라져서.. 예전에 무제한 가입 해놓고 해지 안한사람만 유지되고 있구요..
<cai_> 다행히 무제한은 유지중인데 테더링이 안되면 불편해서.. 자주쓰는편도 아니지만 가끔 엄청 유용할때가 있더라구요
<yemharc> 근데 핫스팟 자체가 막혀있는건가요?
<cai_> 네 ㅋㅋ 퍼스널 핫스팟 누르면.. 팝업떠요
<cai_> 이 계정으로 핫스팟 사용하려면 웹사이트에 가던지 전화를 해서 해결하라고..
<cai_> 물어보면 물론 친절하게 테더링 플랜에 대해서 설명해주죠
<cai_> ..
<cai_> 사실 탈옥된상태에서는 무시하고 켜게 만들수 있긴 하지만.. 이통사에서 걸러내요
<cai_> 그럼 무제한 짤리고 테더링 가입 자동전환 -_-
<yemharc> ㄲ
<cai_> 그래서 테더링을 따로 해주는 앱들이 나오는데 (탈옥폰 용으로)
<cai_> 얘내는 필터에 안걸리게 마치 모바일에서 사용하는듯하게 패킷을쏘게 하기 때문에 안걸리죠 보통
<cai_> 여튼 요번 탈옥에 사용된 exploit 기법은 참신했어요 ㅋㅋ 기술적으로 어려운건 없었지만..
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 있다 뵈요
<razGon_web> ㅎ
<JSTae76> ECHO "안녕하세요";
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<razGon-H5018> 리하이요
<twinsenx> :-) listening magic castle - the classic(kid ver.)
<twinsenx> 버릇이 되서 이젠 윈도우즈7에서도 콘트롤 스페이스를 누르게 되네여; 듀얼부팅이라 헷갈헷갈
<razGon-H5018> ㅎㅎ
<razGon-H5018> 마법의성..
<twinsenx> 드라마 50분짜리 에피소드 5편을 정주행 했더니 찰지게 피곤하군염 ^^;;;
<razGon-H5018> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon-H5018> 대단하시군요
<twinsenx> 세월이 참 잘가요. 마법의 성도 어느듯 12년전이군여 ㅎㅎ
<razGon-H5018> 그러게요
<razGon-H5018> 저 대학나오고 그때유행가여가였는데말이죠
<twinsenx> 최근까지도 저는 마법의 성이 김현철 작사작곡인걸루 착각하구 있었어여 ^^ 김광진씨였군여
<razGon-H5018> 예 김광진씨겁니다
<razGon-H5018> 둘이 하도친하니
<twinsenx> 딸래미가 노랠 잘 못해서.. 이거 부르면 '마성의 법' 느낌이 난다눈 -_-;
<razGon-H5018> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon-H5018> 오늘밤춥네요 내일은 더춥겠죠?
<twinsenx> 서울은 눈온 뒤라서 그럴지두욤. 여기는 바람이 쫌 부니까 체감이 쌀쌀해염
<razGon-H5018> 여기는 바람만 불고 있습니다
<razGon-H5018> 이제 서서히 퇴근해야 겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon-H5018> 가서뵈요
<twinsenx> 읭? 서울경기 현재 -1.8도 인데 내일 아침이 -16도네요. 옙
<twinsenx> -13도 (정정합니다)
<razGon-H5018> 광주도 영하도요
<razGon-H5018> twinsenx있다 혹은 낼뵈요!!
<twinsenx> 옙!
<razGon-H5018> -8도...ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_iPad> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_iPad> 지금 축구 보구 있습니다
<razgon_OpT2> 아이패드로 들어오고 핸폰으로 채팅창 둘어왔습니다
<razgon_OpT2> 아웅 한방먹었습나다
<razgon_OpT2> 만주키치...바이에른 뮌헨 소속. 지금 분데스리가 득점왕
<razgon_OpT2> 지동원 아까비
<razgon_OpT2> 헉 또먹었당
<razgon_OpT2> 스르나 이녀석 거의 크로아티아의 기성용인데
<razgon_OpT2> 프리킥은 무조건 이녀석이합니다
<razgon_OpT2> 한국 국대 감독 바뀌겠군... 내년 월드컵끝나면 홍감독이 되겠네요
<razgon_OpT2> 헉 제말이 다들 나가게하네요
<razgon_OpT2> 허거거
<razgon_OpT2> 일단 저컴으로 접속중입니다.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아웅..
<razGon_Xch> 크로아티아 너무 잘하네요.
<razGon_Xch> 진짜 잘하네....쩝.
<razGon_Xch> 이동국 슈팅 살아있네.
<razGon_Xch> 아놔!! 저기 중앙미드필더는 아주 드리블이 춤추네.. 근데 공을 못뺏어..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 헐... 넘하다.. 4:0...
<razGon_Xch> 최강희 옷벗겠네.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> seowon: 바쁘신가 보다. 대화명도 못바꾸시고.
<sbt_> hi
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-07
<devSejong> 안녕하세요 좋은아침입니다.^_^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 일은 어떠신가요
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> ownCloud 이거 좋네요.
<Seony> 집에서 활용하기에 아주 딱인데요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 다만 개인 인프라가 없다면 OTL
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠
<Look> 어베스트 코리아 문제네요.
<Look> 어베스트 3년 라이센스 구입해서 사용하다가
<Look> 일년만에 프로그램이 이상이 생겨서 전화했더니
<Look> 해결책을 주지는 않고 환불 원하냐고 그쪽이 먼저 묻더니 일년 지났으니 환불은 안된다고 하네요
<Look> 남은 2년은 어쩌라고 이러는지, 거기다가 해결책 찾지도 못하면 보안은 어찌하고 바이러스는 어떻게 하라고 이러는건지 참 답답하네요.
<Seony> 무슨 문제가 있으신 건데요?
<Look> 업데이트도 안되고
<Look> 보안이 켜지지 않고 복구도 안되네요
<Look> 그래서 다 지우고 새로 설치 했는데 역시 업데이트 불가 입니다.
<Seony> 그럼 전 세계적으로 어베스트 자체가 문제가 있는 건가보네요
<Look> 그런데 요즘 java관련 해킹 가능성이 열려있어서 각종 업데이트가 급한 시점에
<Look> 백신과 보안을 담당하는 프로그램이 뻣어 버리니 답답하네요.
<Seony> 전세계인이 쓰는 백신인데 설마 해결책을 못찾는건 아닐 것 같은데, 아마 어베스트 본사에서 뭔가 조치를 취하지 않을까 싶네요
<Look> 문제는 그 때 까지의 시간이죠.
<Look> 그냥 마이크로소프트 시큐리티에센셜 깔았습니다.
<Look> 속편하게 이거 쓰는게 났겠네요.
<Look> 어베스트가 문제가 아니라 어베스트코리아가 문제네요.
<Seony> 어베스트 코리아라면 어차피 자기들이 개발하는 것도 아닐테니, 시키는대로만 하는 입장에서도 좀 피곤하겠네요
<Look> 구입 괜히 한거 같습니다.
<Look> 차라리 avira쓸껄 그랬네요.
<Seony> 그런 점에서는 윈도우 쓸 때는 늘상 보안문제가 걸리는군요...
<Seony> 직장에서 쓰시는 분들이야 선택권도 없이 강제로 써야하고...
<Look> 아니면 지금 처럼 속편하고 공짜인 에센셜을 쓰던가요
<Look> 네
<Seony> 그럴거면 차라리 개인 컴퓨터 허용하게 하던가 ㅎㅎ
<Look> 윈도우가 원수 입니다. 그냥 리눅스나 BSD쓰면 좋은데
<Look> 일때문에 어쩔 수 없잖아요
<suapapa> 리눅스에 버박에 윈도 쓰시면 안되요?
<yemharc> 전 윈도우랑 연이 없는 직장인지라....... 보안경고따위.....
<suapapa> 20세이 이후로 백신 깔아본 기억이 없음 -_-=v
<yemharc> VMware player가 더 낫지 않을까요?
<suapapa> 세기
<yemharc> suapapa: 승리자 ....
<Look> 회사 프로그램이 문제라서요
<Look> 가상으로 돌리면 문제가 생기더군요
<Look> ㅜㅜ
<Look> 리눅스도 백신을 설치해 놔야죠. 윈도우 시스템과 파일공유할때 바이러스 퍼지는걸 막기 위해서요.
<suapapa> 애도. 윈도 쓰면 바이러스야 걸릴 수 밖에 없고 회사가 손해죠 뭐.
<suapapa> 윈도에서 검사하겠죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Look> 아침부터 어베스트코리아와 통화 했더니 목이 아프네요
<Look> 그나저나 어베스트코리아는
<Look> 능력이 대단한가 보내요. 보안설정에 몇겹의 내부 회선을 넘어서
<Look> 원격으로 확인을 해보겠다니
<Look> 아니면 어베스트인터넷시큐리티에 대놓고 원격지원툴이 들어있다는건데
<Look> 이것도 보안 생각하면 그리 좋은건 아니네요
<Look> 그것도 아니면 그냥 확인하는 척???!!!
<Seony> 뭐 전화거시는 분이 대부분 컴맹일 거라고 생각하는 거죠
<Look> 확인해보니 접속자가 없는데요 ^^;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어쩌면 귀찮은데 전화 받았으니가 뭔가 하는 척은 해야겠고 일지도 모르겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Look> 녹음해 놨습니다. 그런식이고 또 확실히 해결 안되면 바로 환불하기로 하고
<Look> 어디 상황을 지켜봐야겠군요.
<razGon_web> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 추운아침입니다.
<razGon_web> 벌써 점심이..
<razGon_web> 혹시 진료실이나 일상생활에서 쓸만한 아이패드 어플 있을까요?
<razGon_web> 유무료 구분없이요.
<razGon_web> 강의를 맞게 되었는데. 대상은 의사입니다.
<Seony> 일상생활이나 진료실에서 쓸만한 어플이라는게 너무 범위가 넓잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 진짜 좀 그렇지만, 100퍼센트도 못쓰실건데. 128기가짜리 사신다고 하시더군요. 파일 오가는거 못한다고 하면 난리 나실텐데.
<Seony> 저 같으면 게임을 추천해드릴텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 헉.
<razGon_web> 게임빼고요. 그건 알아서 잘하시니.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 의학쪽어플은 제가 그나마 보고 있는데요.
<Seony> 뭘 하시고 싶은지를 알아야 추천을 해드리지 않나 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_web, 그나저나 ownCloud라고 하는 자기 서버에 설치해서 쓰는 클라우드 시스템이 있는데 맘에 드시면 한 번 보세요. 꽤 괜찮아보이더라구요
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 너무 광범위합니다. 막상하려니 막연해서요.^^:
<razGon_web> 예 보았습니다.
<razGon_web> 마눌님에게 1200원 부가하겠습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 결국은 내카드라는게 함정.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 어제 축구 보면서 아주.... 화가 났습니다.
<razGon_web> 그리고 현실을 직감했습니다.
<razGon_web> 아. 이게 우리나라 축구의 현실이구나.쩝.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> owncloud이건 ajaxplorer랑 비슷하군요.
<razGon_web> 지금 ajaxplorer쓰고 있습니다만,
<Seony> ajaxplorer가 실시간 동기가 되나요?
<Seony> 그냥 웹을 씌운 FTP 같던데요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그러긴하죠.
<Seony> owncloud는 드랍박스처럼 맥, 리눅스, 윈도우 모두 실시간 동기화가 되니까 좋더라구요...
<razGon_web> 지금 vsftpd가 문제라서 차선책으로 해놓은게 그겁니다. 좋은 점은 아이패드어플이 있어서 그쪽에서 받을수 있더군요.
<razGon_web> 오.. ajax가 없는 부분이군요.
<razGon_web> 이번설에 서버를 재설치할까 고민하고 있던차에 잘되었군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 또 재설치를 ㅋ
<Seony> 이번에는 설치랑 세팅 잘 해놓으신 다음에, 클론질라로 백업 한 번 해두세요
<razGon_web> 예
<Seony> 그러면 다음부터는 클론질라로 복원 고고씽~
<razGon_web> 실은 10.04 에서 12.04로 오면서 갑자기 설정에서 굉장히 당황했습니다.
<razGon_web> NAS에 대한 소개를 같이 해야 겠군요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 실은 의사분들 중에서 사진을 좋아하시는 분들이 많아서 그런 부분에 대한 구축도 소개해야 될거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 이번은 12.04에 최적화 시켜서 올려 놓을려구요.
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 이번은 그놈으로 설치했는데. 다음은 gui를 오픈박스로 설치해서 볼려구요.
<Seony> 그냥 테스팅 수준이라면, 버츄얼 머신에서 하세요.
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 utorrent가 아직 돌아가고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 그것을 떼어내려 하니 잘안되더군요. 그리고 ftp도 다른 데몬을 쓸까 고민하고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> vsftpd는 너무 오픈이 잘되서요. 계정을 넘어다닙니다.
<razGon_web> chroot문구가 아예안먹히더군요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 재설치는 지겹지만 해야될거 같아서요.
<razGon_web> 쩝...
<razGon_web> 설에 일이 더생겼네요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 이번주 주말에는 owncloud 설치하고 클론질라로 백업이나 좀 해놔야겠습니다
<razGon_web> 그리고 현행 작동하던 ajax도 owncloud로 변경하는 것을 고려해보겠습니다. 만약 잘되면 대박이네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 근데 클론 질라는 고스트 같은 건가요?
<Seony> 네.  고스트 같은 류의 프로그램인데요, 파일이 차지하는 부분만 백업을 하기 때문에 용량을 낭비하지 않아요
<razGon_web> 그것까지 셋팅해야 겠군요.ㅋ 1테라 외장하드에 넣어야 겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게다가 네트워크로 백업/복원도 가능하구요.
<razGon_web> 아...home디렉토리만 잡는가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 그냥 파일이 차지하는 부분요
<razGon_web> 흠. 공부할거 2개 생겼군요. owncloud와 클론질라.
<Seony> 클론질라는 아주 쉬워요
<Seony> 쉽게 말씀드리자면, 200기가 짜리 하드에 100기가의 데이터가 들어있는 상황에서,
<Seony> 하드를 통째로 백업한다면, 딱 100기가만 백업된단 얘기에요
<Seony> 게다가 파티션 사이즈가 달라도 복원이 가능하구요,
<Seony> 클론질라 데비안 기반이라서, 그 자체로도 아주 좋은 리눅스 복원용 USB가 될 수 있죠...
<Seony> 참고로 윈도우도 백업/복원이 가능합니다.
<Seony> (회사라고 부르긴 좀 그렇지만) 저희 직장에서도 클론질라를 비상용으로 쓰는데, 아주 좋더라구요.  백업/복원되는 데이터는 신뢰할 수 있다던데요....
<razGon_web> 아. 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 오호..
<Seony> 오오 ownCloud는 한국어도 나오는군요... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ajaxplorer도 됩니다.
<Seony> ajaxplorer는 좀 쓰다 말았어요.  웹브라우저가 있어야하니까 불편하더라구요
<razGon_web> ajaxplorer가 일반 드랍박스처럼 오르고 내리는것만 되어도 좋을텐데.
<razGon_web> 아. iOS어플이 있습니다.
<Seony> 드랍박스 같은걸 내 컴퓨터에 설치해서 쓸 수 있는게 어디 없을까 싶었는데 마침 ownCloud가 딱이네요
<razGon_web> 안드로이드어플도 있구요.
<razGon_web> 저도 그것을 찾다보니 그나마 나온게 ajax였는데. own으로 바꾸어야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 오오... 정말 있네요. 근데 $0.99
<razGon_web> 제 서버가 미니박스컴입니다. 원래 HTPC용.ㅎAMD E-350.
<razGon_web> 예 그래서 1200원을 마눌님께 부가라는 말이 그겁니다.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> E-350정도만 되도 개인 서버등으로 쓰기는 편하더군요.
<Seony> amd는 한 번도 안써봐서 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 혹시 owncloud로 동영상 클릭하면 스트리밍 되나요?
<razGon_web> 저는 AMD괜찮다고 봅니다. 일단 싸고요.ㅋ싸죠.ㅋ 그리고 싸고요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그외 장점은...음....없네요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 나온시기에서 아톰이나 셀러론보다는 좀더 좋은 퍼포.. 저전력이라서 구성했습니다.
<Seony> ownCloud는 드랍박스처럼, 컴퓨터의 폴더 하나를 지정해놓고 쓰는 식이에요.
<razGon_web> 어짜피 그래픽이야 제가 CLI에 익숙하지못해서 GUI구축하기 용이니 그리 필요없습니다.
<razGon_web> 예. 그건 ajax도 비슷하죠.
<Seony> 드랍박스보다 한 가지 더 좋은 점이 있다면, 드랍박스는 하나의 폴더만 지정이 가능한데, owncloud는 여러개가 가능해요
<razGon_web> 계정도 여러개 만들수 있죠?
<Seony> ajaxplorer가 윈도우/맥용도 있어요?
<razGon_web> 윈도우는 웹으로 하면 되고요.
<razGon_web> 아 서버는 잘 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 제가 말씀드리는, 폴더를 하나 지정한다는 얘기가, 서버쪽을 말하는 게 아니구요,
<razGon_web> 아파치만 있으면 설치되니 되겠지요.
<Seony> 윈도우든 맥이든, 폴더 다수를 지정하면 거기에 있는 폴더가 실시간으로 동기되는 식이에요
<razGon_web> 아. FTP처럼 올리는게 아니라 동기화.ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 드랍박스를 써보시면 이해가 빠르실텐데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 자기가 직접 올리고 내리는게 아니에요
<razGon_web> 아니요. 이해는 갑니다. 구글 드라이브를 그렇게 스고 있습니다.
<Seony> 네. 암튼 owncloud는 유저의 서버를 이용한다는 점이죠.
<razGon_web> 옙.
<razGon_web> 이건 아이패드를 위한 시스템이군요.
<razGon_web> 이거 서버 설치할때 NAS도 되겠죠?
<razGon_web> 제대로 설치하면 사진찍는 거 좋아하시는 분들에게는 완전히 희소식이겟습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> webdav가 지원되니까 모바일에서도 가능하겠네요
<razGon_web> 사진찍고 아이패드로 확인.
<razGon_web> 오호.
<razGon_web> 동영상도 동기화되고.흠.
<Seony> 저도 아직 100% 다 못훑어봤지만, 일단 저한테는 맘에 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이거 설치하고 에어비디오랑 토렌트 서버 위치를 잘 잡아주면 아주 환상이겠네요.
<razGon_web> 어떻게 보면 owncloud 와 ajax와의 차이는 코스를 정해서 나오는 식당과 셀프서비스를 하는 식당의 차이겠군요.
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 어짜피 그건 Oplayer가 FTP서버랑 연계되어 있고 그 폴더가 transmission demon에 연결이 되어 있으니 딱좋습니다. ㅋ
<razGon_web> 에어비디오는 안드로이드 지원안되죠?
<Seony> 현재는 안되요
<razGon_web> 에잉. FTP는 확보해둬야 겠네요.
<Seony> 근데 비슷한 프로그램은 있는거 같던데요
<Seony> Qloud Video라고 유료가 있는데 한 번 보세요
<razGon_web> 어짜피 OplayerHD유료로 된거 쓰고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 지원 안되는 코덱이 많더군요.
<Seony> 그게 아마 지원이 안된다기보다는, 아이팟/패드/폰 수준에서 재생하기에 무리가 있는건 아마 포함을 안시키나 아마 그럴 거에요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 잠시 환자요.
<Seony> razGon_web: http://forum.falinux.com/zbxe/?document_srl=564794
<Seony> 보니까, 사진이나 음악을 재생하는 등 여러가지 환경을 제공해준다네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 제가 원하는 시스템이군요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 일단 퇴근합니다. 이따 뵈요
<razGon_web> 안드로이드도 어플있는거 확인했습니다.
<razGon_web> 옙.
<razGon_web> 있다 뵙겠습니다.
<devSejong> 덕분에 또 재미있는거 배웁니다^^
<Essoosike> 한글이 왜 다 깨지징.. ㅡㅡ
<razGon_web> 모두 설이 다가오니 고향에 모이듯 채팅방에 보이시네요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 이상황에서 우리의 jsTae76군은 학업에 열심히 중이시니.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우어어어.......
<yemharc> 구정이니 방콕을.......
<yemharc> Seony: CMM2가 나오네요
<Seony> cmm2는 뭐에요?
<yemharc> CleanMyMac
<Seony> 아 그 광고 엄청 하는... 안써봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음? 광고 하는건 MacKeeper 아닌가요?
<yemharc> CMM은 되게 인정받는 녀석이던데요
<Seony> 아... 맞다. 해깔렸어요
<yemharc> 그래봐야 onyx 하나면 될거같습니다만...
<Seony> 음... 저도 onyx로 만족해서 딴건 잘 안쓰거든요
<yemharc> 2에서 유일하게 끌리는 기능이 아이포토 중복사진 삭제네요
<razGon_web> owncloud이용해서 사진을 올리고 그것을 아이패드로 확인 가능하겠군요.
<razGon_web> 디카는 eye-fi로 하면 될거 같구요.
<Seony> razGon_web, apt-get으로 설치하면 한방에 됩니다. 간단하더라구요
<razGon_web> 옙. 그게 저야 설치 하는데 쉽지만, 컴퓨터에 관심없고 기능에만 관심있는 원장님들께 설명해야 되서요.
<Seony> 아~ 그렇겠군요
<yemharc> 이제 배포판을 만드셔야겠군요
<yemharc> DocBuntu?
<yemharc> Dr.Buntu 가 더 나으려나요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 미용의원하시는 원장님들은 사진 많이 찍으시더군요.
<razGon_web> 헉.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 그분들 거의 반컴맹이세요.
<yemharc> 네 그러니까 배포판
<razGon_web> 그래서 사실적으로는 NAS+pad조합을 알려주는게 좋을거 같아서요. 지금 현재 eye-fi로 컴에 넣는건 아시니.
<razGon_web> 헉,
<yemharc> 인스톨하면서 넣은 계정이면 자동으로 세팅을 샤샤샥~
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 우분투폰이 10월경에 첫 제품이 나온다네요
<razGon_web> 신이시여... 왜 나에게 정보통신이사가..
<razGon_web> 굉장히 기대하더군요. 통신쪽에 있는 제사촌도 애플과 아이폰을 대체할것이다라고 이야기를
<razGon_web> 물론 좀 과장이지만, 틈새시장으로 들어갈수 있을 것이다 하더군요. wave처럼 묻히지 않기를.
<yemharc> 틈새시장은 가능성이 있죠
<yemharc> 일단 개발자만 잘 끌어들이면 별 문제없을거에요
<razGon_web> 넘버3까지는 가능할듯해요.
<yemharc> 기존 우분투가 그대로 오는것도 그렇고
<yemharc> 경험있는 개발자들이 많으니까요
<razGon_web> 실은 그쪽의 플랫폼이 더 오래 되었으니깐요.
<yemharc> 단지 기존 안드로이드처럼 "사용자 권한"이 어디까지 제한될것인가......가 좀 클거에요
<razGon_web> 가장 오래된 역사를 가진 OS죠. 모바일쪽에서는.
<razGon_web> 아. 그러겟군요. sudo가 더이상 sudo가 아니겠군요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그리고 그렇게 한다면 과연 루팅에 관한건 어떻게 될 것인가......도 있고
<yemharc> 가장 큰 이슈라면 GPL을 어떻게 처리할것인가죠
<Essoosike> 제가 이제 들어와서 그러는데 어떤 os 말씀하시는건가요?
<yemharc> 우분투 모바일요
<Seony> 저도 우분투 모바일만큼은 기대 됩니다.
<yemharc> 다른거 이전에 전 일단 안드로이드가 싫어서 더 기대중입니다
<Seony> 안드로이드는 전혀 사고싶지 않은데, 우분투 모바일은 나오면 하나 사고싶더라구요..
<yemharc> 안드로이드 덕분에 구글까지 싫어진 판이니 말 다했죠
<Essoosike> 오.. 우분투 모바일. 일단 말만으로도 기대됩니다. ^^
<Seony> Essoosike: 아직 못보셨나보네요.  유튜브에서 데모 보세요.  정말 죽여줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 발표는 이미 했고, 올 10월쯤에 첫 제품이 나온다는 기사는 떴어요
<Essoosike> 아.. 그래요? 바로 유툽 고씽~
<yemharc> Essoosike: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<Essoosike> 아.. 고맙습니다.
<yemharc> Essoosike: 동영상은 이쪽입니다. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO7QbCqFY7Y
<yemharc> Seony: 개발자들의 반응 => application developers:﻿ oh shit. another mobile OS
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그럴만 하겠네요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 어차피 아랫단 개발자 입장에선 안드로이드나 우분투나 커널이 같으니 아무 차이가.........
<Seony> 커널이 같더라도, 안드로이드는 앱들이 다 자바 아니에요?
<yemharc> 그거야 어차피 위에 달빅 가상머신 몫이죠
<yemharc> 사실 엄청난 노가다가 되겠지만 달빅 걷어내고 UI부터 전부 다 C로 대체할수도 있어요
<yemharc> 그래서 NDK가 있는거기도 하고요
<yemharc> (근데 구글은 "NDK쓰지마라")
<Seony> 사실 우분투 모바일에 끌리는 가장 결정적인 점은, Dock에 꽂으면 컴퓨터로 쓸 수 있다는 점이에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우분투폰 정책에서 사실 가장 마음에 드는건 네이티브 아니면 웹앱인게 첫번째고
<yemharc> 두번째는 방금 말씀하신 그 부분이죠
<yemharc> 자바 좀 안썼으면 좋겠어요 (.....)
<yemharc> Seony: 앱 설정파일이나 필요없는 plist같은 찌꺼지 없애주는 앱은 없나요?
<Seony> 폰 말고 맥에서요?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> AppCleaner라고 하는 무료 앱이 잇어요
<yemharc> 아, 삭제할때가 아니라, 이미 지운 녀석들에 대한거요
<yemharc> 그런건 아무리 찾아봐도 없더라구요;;
<Seony> 아... 그러고보니 그런 툴은 찾아본 적이 없네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그 라이브러리 아래에 Preferences나 Application Support 같은데에 이미 지운 녀석들의 설정이 남아있는것들 지우는게 없나 찾아봤는데
<yemharc> 그런건 없더라구요
<Seony> 그래서 그냥 처음부터 앱클리너 써서 쓰면 그런 앱이 없어도 되죠 ㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐 어차피 남아있어도 별 문제는 없긴 하지만요
<yemharc> 10.9 나오면 봐서 클린설치나 한번 할까 하는중이에요
<Seony> 언제 나올지 궁금하네요
<yemharc> 접속기록이 활발해졌다는거 보면 아마 6월 전에는 개발자버전이 풀리지 않을까요?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 1년에 한 번씩 낸다고는 했으니까 나오긴 하겠죠
<yemharc> 이번엔 뭐가 바뀔려나.......
<Seony> 뭔가 좀 많이 바뀌었으면 좋겠는데요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아무래도 더 iOS에 가깝게 갈거같은데......
<yemharc> Seony: 계세요?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 맥 안전모드 부팅 해보셨나요?
<Seony> 네. 몇 번 해봤어요
<yemharc> 그거 원래 시간이 그렇게 오래 걸리나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 몇초 안걸리는데요. 콘솔로 부팅하는거라 리눅스로 치자면 싱글모드 부팅하는 수준이죠
<yemharc> 음;;
<yemharc> 전 프로그래스바 나오고 거진 1시간 기다려도 안되서 그냥 꺼버렸거든요
<JSTae76> Seony, 그건 싱글모드 부팅아니에요?
<yemharc> 뭐가 문제인거지;;
<yemharc> 아뇨 S 랑은 틀려요
<yemharc> Shift 누르고 하는 부팅
<JSTae76> 저도 안전모드 가려다가 포기..
<JSTae76> 그그.. MBP 환불할때 온갖 부팅모드 해봤거든요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 뭐 솔직히 싱글모드 부팅수준까진 아니더라도 1시간은 좀 심하네요
<Seony> yemharc: 권한복구 해보세요
<JSTae76> Seony, 안전모드가 일반 안전모드가 아니에요
<yemharc> 아, 그쪽 문제일지도 모르겠네요
<JSTae76> 그러니깐..Windows의 안전모드가 아니라서
<JSTae76> 근데 1시간이면 음.. 좀 이상하네요
<Seony> JSTae76: ㅎㅎ 알고있음.
<JSTae76> Seony, 아이고..가만보니 맥 선배님ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안전모드가 너무 오랫동안 진행되지않는거는 OS X에 문제가 있다고 볼수있습니다.
<yemharc> 그런건 다 찾아보긴 했죠
<JSTae76> 흠..
<yemharc> 사실 안전모드 부팅한게 다른게 아니라 "하면 캐쉬청소좀 해준다" 해서 해본거거든요
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 하잉.
<Seony> 제 생각엔 권한복구 문제일 거에요.  뭔가 로딩하는 시점에서 권한 때문에 못읽어서 생기는 정지현상 정도...
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_web> 학업에 열중인 당신에게.ㅎ
<yemharc> 나중에 시간날때 권한복구 돌리고 한번 해봐야겠네요
<razGon_web> 메일 보내셨삼?
<yemharc> 그래도 안되면 뭐, 다른 문제가 있겠죠. 사용에는 지장없는 미묘한.......... (음?)
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 아직요ㅎㅎ 사실 그냥 사버릴까..라는 생각을 하고도 있;;
<JSTae76> 탈옥하니깐 제일 좋은게 카메라 무음이네요 (__)
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 도촬학생?ㅋ
<Seony> 아이폰이라면 진동모드로 두면 소리 안날텐데
<JSTae76> Seony, 제 기억이 맞다면 나요
<JSTae76> 제일 불편한게 스크린샷 소리였는데 카메라 무음하면서 같이 없어서지더군요..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 한국은 Forced입니다
<Seony> 난 안나는데...
<JSTae76> 그 담으로 편한게 Five Icon Dock > NCSetting
<JSTae76> yemharc, 아..그런거였군요
<yemharc> 한국은 법적으로 "카메라 무음은 안됨"인거죠
<Seony> 음.... 그게 언어 설정에 따라서 바뀔지도 모른다는 생각이 드네요
<yemharc> 아, 그거랑 상관없어요
<yemharc> 애초에 시스템 init 읽어들이는 파일이 있거든요
<yemharc> 안드로이드도 있고요
<yemharc> 보면 보통 camera_sound = force 같은 식으로 되어 있어요
<yemharc> 그래서 안드로이드 롬에서 저거 바꾼걸로 덮어씌우면 소리가 안나죠
<JSTae76> UCK가 우분투 12.X는 안되네요;;
<yemharc> muted 였던가 mute였던가로 적어주면 무조건 안나고요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 빌드프롭, /system/media/audio/ui, Camera 앱 이 셋중 하나입니다.
<yemharc> 아마 빌드프롭일겁니다
<yemharc> 전에 얼핏 보고 넘어간거라.....
<JSTae76> yemharc, 제품마다 달라요, 일부 제품은 빌드프롭에 구문 추가, 삼성 계열은 카메라 앱 파일 수정, LG 계열은 UI Sounds
<yemharc> 그것까진 잘 모르겠네요;;
<JSTae76> yemharc, 한동안 안드로이드를 갖고놀았더니..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안드로이드 롬 자체에는 별 관심이 없다보니...
<JSTae76> 이만 가보겠습니다.. 즐거운 하루되십시요 :-)
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 오랜만입니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 안녕하세요?
<Look> 안녕하세요
<razgon_ppmt> 헉. 가버리셨다..
<razgon_ppmt> 다시 연결했네요.ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> devSejong, 어서 오세요.ㅎ
<devSejong> 안녕하세요
<devSejong> 피진으로 접속하는데 freenode로 접속하는것보다 훨씬 편하네요
<razgon_ppmt> 예
<razgon_ppmt> 웹으로 접속하는 것보다 훨편하죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 Xchat으로 접속했습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 이게 가장편리합니다.물론 멀티 메신져를 쓰신다면 피진이 좋구요.
<oops1> 안녕하세요
<oops1> 살아계신분 계세요`?
<cai_> 안녕하세요
<oops1> 아
<oops1> 안녕하세요7
<oops1> 책읽다가
<oops1> 못봣네요
<oops1> ㅎㅎ
<oops1> 근데 역시 너무 늦게 대답했나봐요 ㄷㄷ
<oops1> 다음에 다시올게요 안녕히계세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<nanun> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-08
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요^^
<cai_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 거기는 오늘 연휴지?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 내일부터 연휴입니다.
<yemharc> 내일부터에요
<Work^Seony> 넵 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아.. 내일부터.. 어쩐지 다들 접속하시더라는... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 다음주부터 또 고통이 심해집니다
<yemharc> Utilize(?) Week
<JSTae76> 오늘 고등학교 예비소집일인데 기분이 음음..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 군대 예비소집일도 아닌데 뭐...
<JSTae76> 아..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 고등학교면 예비소집, 입학식, 방학식, 졸업식 다 안갔..........
<yemharc> 어?!
<yemharc> 유틸리티 주간 벌써 시작했네요?!
<JSTae76> yemharc, 네
<JSTae76> 갑자기 기분이 좋네영
<JSTae76> 어려서부터 아무 일 없다가 기분이 좋아지는데 병인가요?
<razGon_web> 병이네요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 헐..무슨 병인가요?
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 조증이라고 에너지가 넘치는 병이 있어요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 근데 그게 기준이 있는게 현실성이 있냐 없냐에 따라서 평가되지요.
<yemharc> 나쁜 병이라고 보긴 애매한데 사람이 좀 무모해 질 수도 있........
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 에너지야 넘치긴 넘치죠.. 그래서 별명이 ..아닙니다ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 갑자기 누구에게 치킨 사줄거 같고 그래요?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 아.. 무모하긴해요;;
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 네
<yemharc> Seony: 1패스워드랑 판타스티컬 제외하면 딱히 없네요...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 유틸리티 주간은 뭔가요?
<razGon_web> 혹시 앱세일기간?
<yemharc> 네
<JSTae76> razGon_web, Mac App Store
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 옙
<yemharc> 특정 카테고리를 정해서 인기있는 녀석들을 모아서 반값세일 하는 이벤트에요
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 저는 솔직히 1password도 뭐가 좋은지 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그럼 전 어떻게 하나요?
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 저도 아무리 설명을 봐도......그냥 사파리 자동저장 기능만 써도 충분할거 같은데 말이죠
<yemharc> 그냥 "보안레벨 높은 패스워드 자동생성해서 기록해준다" 정도인거같은데, 바꿔말하면 위험성은 10배 이상이잖아요 그거;;
<Work^Seony> 네. 그거랑 키체인만 있으면 될 거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 리버오피스 4.0이 나왔네요
<yemharc> 3.7에서 순식간에;;
<Work^Seony> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 apt-get 할 수 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 아 그러니까 apt-get update
<JSTae76> 음..
<yemharc> 네
<JSTae76> 그거 껏다키면 되지않나요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 패키지->리로드 있어요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요. 지금 해봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 패키지 라고 하는 메뉴는 없네요
<yemharc> 아, 소프트웨어 센터라고 하셨죠;; 제가 말한건 시냅틱이었네요;;
<Work^Seony> 소프트웨어 센터에서는 update 할 방법은 없나봐요?
<yemharc> 센터에서는 따로 없을거에요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<JSTae76> 제가 알기론 우분투 소프트웨어 센터 실행과 동시에 업데이트 하는걸로 알고있습니다..
<Work^Seony> 시냅틱도 기본으로는 안깔려있고... 터미널 사용법을 모르는 사람들한테는 설명하기 힘들겠군요
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 그런데 이상한건 제 우분투 가상머신에 추가되어있는 PPA에 속하는 일부 프로그램이 센터에서는 나타나지가 않네요;; 이미 설치된 프로그램이라그런지..
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 아니면 APT 명령을 도와주는 프로그램을 만들어서 BIN 폴더에 넣는건 어떠실지.. 이게 더 어렵게 돌아갈려나;;
<Work^Seony> 그래봐야 어차피  BIN에 있는걸 돌릴려면 터미널을 열어야하니까...
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 흠..
<yemharc> Work^Seony: Alt + F2 ==> gksu apt-get update
<yemharc> (...)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그냥 시냅틱을 설치하게 하는 걸로 마무리 지었습니다.
<razGon_web> AMD의 APU아키텍처는 잘 모르겠습니다.후.
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<twinsenx> AMD가 인텔 아이테니움 그래픽 통합 따라하는건가요? http://www.amd.com/kr/vision/Pages/vision.aspx http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146502
<twinsenx> 저는 요정도만 눈요기하고 넘어갈래요. http://loved.pe.kr/1863 자세한 건 보면볼수록 머리가 띵하네여 :-)
<razGon_web> AMD가 좀더 괜찮습니다. 실사용은요. 늦게 출시되서 문제지.
<razGon_web> 그리고 cpu가 한세대씩 늦는 단점이 있습니다만, 그래픽칲셋이 잘보완해줍니다.
<twinsenx> 잘 잡아땡기고 잘 받네요 ㅋ http://youtu.be/Hvmlp2QPfsE
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> 설이라 모두 안계실 것 같네요
<nanun> 혹시 우분투에서 FSM 관련 툴 쓰시는 분 계시나요?
<nanun> 어떤 것 쓰시나 궁금합니다. ^^
<popeye92> 모두 즐거운 설날 연휴 되세요. 뿌뿌 ==3
<lexlove> hi
 * Cheayuncho is away: 사진보정하러 잠수
<razGon-H5018> 불금이건만 ....
<cartes9> am0c, 오랜만이다 아목군
<cartes9> 안녕
<am0c> cartes9: 우앙 안녕하세용
<cartes9> ㅇㅇ
<Cheayuncho> 아목군이당.~
<cartes9> Cheayuncho, 안녕하세요^^
<Cheayuncho> 안녕하세요~
<Cheayuncho> 아니..인사하니까 나가셨어 엉엉...
<razGon_Xch> 굳모닝요.
<razGon_Xch> 휴일에 더일찍 일어나는 라즈곤이빈다.
<razGon_Xch> 라즈곤입니다.
<razGon_Xch> psyco, 어서 오세요
<razgon_ppmt> Seony^Zzz, 굳모닝!
<Seony^Zzz> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요. 점심 먹으러 왔습니다
<Seony^Zzz> 명절 연휴 시작하셨죠?
<razgon_ppmt> ㅇ엽
<razgon_ppmt> 예
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 아침에 더 일찍 일어났다는.ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 모처럼 만에 평화로운 아침입니다.ㅎ
<Seony^Zzz> ㅎㅎ 어디 이동하세요?
<razgon_ppmt> 아니요.
<razgon_ppmt> 아무데도 안갑니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 아. 혹시 외장형 하드 리눅스판으로 포멧하려면 Ext4로 하면 되려나요?
<Seony^Zzz> 네
<razgon_ppmt> 흠...드디어 첫단계로 백업 단계입니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 어제 하려했는데. 졸려서 자버리는 바람에.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 오늘은 병원 출근안해도 문제가 애들을 봐야 해서리..쩝..
<razgon_ppmt> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 집으로 출근했습니다. 라는 표현이 맞겠군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 생각보다 백업하려니 복잡하군요.
<razgon_ppmt> 파일만 옮기는 것 뿐만 아니라 설정도 저장해놓아야 되고. 서버가 서비스하는것이 많아서 복잡하게 엉켜있습니다.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네  원하는 것만 백업하는게 쉽지않죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 흠.. 클론질라를 말씀하신게 체감됩니다...
<Seony> 클론질라는, 부팅 파티션에 대한 대안이구요, 자료백업은 또 별도로 해야죠
<Seony> 디렉토리 구조를 알려주시면 제가 만들어드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 옙
<razgon_ppmt> 일단은 재설정과 구축을 마친뒤에 해야 겠군요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 일단 올리면서 오픈박스로 구성하고 owncloud를 중심으로한 체계를 마련하는것입니다. 물론 지금 다른 사람에게 서비스제공하는게 잇어서 ajaxplorer는 남겨 놓아야 하구요.
<razgon_ppmt> ftp서버는 vsftpd말고 pureFTP있다는데. 더 추천할만한 패키지 없을까요?
<razgon_ppmt> 유감입니다. 전송력은 좋은데. 이버그가 넘 오래 유지되서요. 근 1년 되었습니다.
<Seony> ftp를 안쓰고 sftp를 쓰는 거에요.
<razgon_ppmt> 아.
<razgon_ppmt> sftp.SSH사용한것이죠?
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 그렇게 하면 파일질라에서 홈디렉토리 다보이던데요.
<razgon_ppmt> 아pureFTP가 그렇단 말씀이군요
<Seony> 네. 사실상 SSH를, 명령어 없이 파일만 주고받기만 하게끔 변형한 거라고 생각하시면 되요
<Seony> 그래서, 홈디렉토리의 퍼미션을 변경하시면 됩니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 흠. 일단은 안드로이드나 다른 네트워크로 스트리밍할때 주로쓰는 프로토콜이 ftp라서 이쪽 프로토콜을 써야 될거 같은데말이죠.
<razgon_ppmt> OplayHd도 FTP와 삼바만 제공합니다.
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<Seony> 예전에 vsftpd와 쌍벽을 이루던 proftpd라는 게 있습니다.
<Seony> 지금도 아마 많이 쓸거에요
<razgon_ppmt> 아. 오류가 없다면 그것을 써야 겠습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 감사합니다.
<Seony> 많이 쓰기 때문에 인터넷에서 자료 찾기도 쉬울 거엥
<Seony> 거에요
<razgon_ppmt> 이런것도 검색해야 되는데. 검색하면 이것저것나와서 더 선택이 더 이상해 지더군요.
<razgon_ppmt> 지금 쓰는 페퍼민트도 패키지 이상하게 설치되서 업뎃하면 에러납니다...헹..ㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 넷북이라서 깔보았었어요..ㅠ
<Seony> 쓰시는 컴퓨터에 버츄얼 머신으로 우분투 서버 하나 설치하시고, 거기거 테스트 한다음 실 서버에 적용하는 방법을 고려해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 옙
<razgon_ppmt> 그런것을 생각해 봐야 겠네요
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 페퍼민트의 넷북은 말그대로 넷북입니다. 인터넷 채팅용.
<razgon_ppmt> 넷북이 의외로 채팅하기 좋은 구조더군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 그래요? 저는 키보드가 작아서 불편하더라구요
<razgon_ppmt> 기계식 키보드도 아닌데. 느낌이 좋습니다. ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 제가 손가락이 짧아서요.ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> cLI을 하시는 분들이 키보드 텐키리스쓰는 이유를 알겠더군요.
<Seony> 텐키리스는 상관없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 텐키리스는 절대 안쓰거든요
<Seony> 무조건 106키 풀키보드만 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 그게 동작이 커지다보면 걸리적거리게 되니 오타나오고 그런것때문인거 같더군요.
<razgon_ppmt> 명령어 넣는데. 키패드는 그리 중요한 건 아니거든요.
<razgon_ppmt> 채팅할때도 마찬가지 인거 같습니다.
<Seony> 뭐 사이즈 때문에 텐키리스 쓰는 거죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 채팅할때는 아이패드보다는 확실히 편해요.ㅎ
<Seony> 저는 숫자입력이 연속해서 3개 이상아면 무조건 키패드 쓰거든요
<razgon_ppmt> 그렇군요. 저는 삼국지 할때만.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 그때 익힌 화려한 키패드질로 인턴때 과에 있던 과장님들을 놀라게했다는.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 키보드질은 조금 느린편인데. 환자 차트번호 입력하는데. 화려하게 입력되는거 보시더니.
<razgon_ppmt> 은행에서 일했니?
<razgon_ppmt> 하시더군요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 아.. 정말 고요한 아침이군요. 매일 아침 전쟁터 같은데. 마눌님은 애들과 같이 평화롭게 자고 있습니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 전 밥 다 먹었으니 이제 양치질하거 고고씽 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 조용히 하려고 화장실 갈거 참는중.ㅋ
<Seony> 이따 뵈요
<razgon_ppmt> Seony, re-aloha!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 양치질하고 세수하고 왔어요
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 하와이의 초콜릿향기 맡으며 모닝 커피중입니다.ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-09
<razgon_ppmt> seagate free agent drive를 Ext4로 포멧하려는데 안되네요.
<razgon_ppmt> 드디어 영입한 구형 노트북에 루분투를 설치합니다.
<Work^Seony> razgon_ppmt, 포맷이 안되요?
<Work^Seony> 이따 집에 가서 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<cartes9> 누구 안계시나요?
<cartes9> 혹시 뭐좀 여쭤보고싶은데
<razgon_ppmt> cartes9, 안녕하세요?
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<razgon_ppmt> 작은 저이지만 말씀드릴수 있으면 드릴께요.
<razgon_ppmt> 안녕하세요?
<cartes9> .htaccess파일에
<cartes9> ~/public_html/misc/.htaccess
<razgon_ppmt> 헉...
<cartes9> 이거를 디렉토리 리스트를 나오게 할려고 하거든요
<razgon_ppmt> 제 수준을 넘어가는 것이군요...ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 아파치
<razgon_ppmt> 아...
<razgon_ppmt> 아파치에서요?
<razgon_ppmt> 히든 디렉토리를 나오게 하려는 거군요.
<cartes9> 디렉토리 내용물을
<razgon_ppmt> 일반 디렉토리는 지정하면 되는데. 히든 디렉토리는 어떤지 모르겠습니다만...
<cartes9> 원래는 403 Forbidden으로 나오자나요
<razgon_ppmt> 옙
<cartes9> 근데 이 디렉토리만 .htaccess설정파일을 써서
<cartes9> 디렉토리 내용물을 보여주게 하고 싶어요
<cartes9> 아파치가
<cartes9> http://my.cartes9.com/misc/
<cartes9> /home/cartes/public_html/
<cartes9> 이렇게 연결되어있어요
<cartes9> vhost로
<cartes9> 내부적 서버 에러라고 뜨네요
<razgon_ppmt> 이정도로 설정하실수 있으시면 제 수준 이상이시네요..ㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 간단한 유저랍니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 도움이 못되서 죄송합니다.
<razgon_ppmt> ㅠ.ㅠ
<cartes9> ㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 장근석 소지섭이 뮤직챠트를 잠식하네요.
<razgon_ppmt> 테크노와 힙합으로....
<razgon_ppmt> what is your name!
<cartes9> my name is Yudon Won!
<razgon_ppmt> gggg
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> http://youtu.be/-iU2JTVG90g
<razgon_ppmt> 이건 성경에서 예수님께서 악마에게 묻는 것과 일맥 상통하는 내용.
<cartes9> 아
<cartes9> MV네요
<razgon_ppmt> 옙
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 그나저나
<cartes9> 이거
<cartes9> 가렵네요
<razgon_ppmt> 지송합니다.. 제 능력 밖이라.
<cartes9> 이 이슈 긁을 방법을 찾는중..ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 죄송하실것 까지야~ ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 장근석 역시 기생오라비 이미지를 잘 우려 먹는 군요.
<razgon_ppmt> 실은 상당히 강남에 일본병 걸린 업소애들 분위기 나는데.
<razgon_ppmt> 나름 잘 매치를 해서 괜찮은 거 같아요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 오... 구원투수 등장!
<razgon_ppmt> Seony, 해결했습니다. 우분투에서 안되면 윈도우에서 하면 됩니다.ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 파티션 위자드로 해결했습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 망할 바다문.
<cartes9> Seony형님
<cartes9> 오랜만입니다.
<cartes9> 새해복 많이받으세요.
<cartes9> 저 근데 .htaccess파일로 특정 디렉토리에서만 폴더리스트내용이 보이게 할려고 하는데, 이런게(http://my.cartes9.com/misc/) 뜨네요.
<razgon_ppmt> 루분투 2001년판 구형놋북에 올리고 있습니다. 기증해도 되겠습니다.ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 지금은 사라지고 잊혀져가는 과거의 영웅이여. 달빛을 너와내가 받아. 니가 있고 내가있고. 다시 부활을 이루리니. 과거의 X에서 P까지 버리고 다시 태어나리라. 일어나라! 리져렉션!!
<razgon_ppmt> 지금은 사라지고 잊혀져가는 과거의 영웅이여. 달빛을 너와내가 받아. 니가 있고 내가있고. 다시 부활을 이루리니. 과거의 X에서 P까지 버리고 다시 태어나리라. 일어나라! 리져렉션!!
<razgon_ppmt> COMPAQ!!과거의 용사여 부활하라....!
<razgon_ppmt> [라즈곤님께서 부활주문을 시전하고 있습니다.]
<cartes9> Seony 님 저좀 도와주실수있나요?
<Seony> cartes9: 뭔데요?
<cartes9> apache에서 설정하는 문제에요.
<razgon_ppmt> 히든디렉토리를 웹상에 띄우는 문제입니다.
<cartes9> .htaccess파일로 특정디렉토리안에 넣으면
<razgon_ppmt> ./bulabula
<cartes9> 폴더리스트내용이 보이게 할려고 하는데 잘 않되네요.
<Seony> 내용은 뭐라고 작성했구요?
<cartes9> Internal Server Error만 떠요
<Seony> razgon_ppmt: ext4 포맷은 잘 하셨어요?
<razgon_ppmt> dPq
<razgon_ppmt> 옙.
<cartes9> "Options Indexes"
<razgon_ppmt> 윈도우에서 파티션 위자드를 이용했습니다.
<cartes9> 이게 .htaccess내용이에요
<razgon_ppmt> 역시 홈그라운드로 끌여드려야.
<Seony> cartes9: 그러면 /etc/apache2/sites-available/ 에서 AllowOverride는요?
<Seony> razgon_ppmt: ㅎㅎ 리눅스에서도 그냥 되는 거에요...
<razgon_ppmt> 점점 리눅스가 잠식하고 있습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 안되더군요. gparted로 하려는 데 락이 걸려 있어서요.
<Seony> 어제 한국 TV에서 뭐 재밌는거 한거 있나요?
<Seony> 오늘 저녁에 밥 먹으면서 티비 봐야하는데 볼게 없네요
<razgon_ppmt> 이게 보니 그것때문인거 같아요.
<razgon_ppmt> 아..
<razgon_ppmt> http://youtu.be/lZunEARBb6I
<cartes9> http://pastebin.com/jk3ZxfEr
<razgon_ppmt> 군대 홍보영상. 르 밀리터러블.
<cartes9> 이게 설정파일의 일부입니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 혹시 레미제라블 보셨는지요?영화요.
<Seony> 아뇨 아직 못봤어요. 한글 자막이 없어서요
<Seony> cartes9: 그러면 .htaccess 빼고 index.html 넣었을 때는 잘 나오구요?
<cartes9> 해볼게요
<cartes9> 아 감사
<razgon_ppmt> 아. 그러면 해결해 드리죠. cartes9님 해결해주시고 계세요.
<razgon_ppmt> 이게 제 홈그라운드.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 명작입니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 꼭봐야 합니다.
<Seony> 화질은요?
<razgon_ppmt> 그리 좋지 못합니다. SD급.
<cartes9> http://my.cartes9.com/misc/ 되요
<Seony> 아... 그러면 참았다가 HD로 볼래요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 헉.
<Seony> cartes9: 그럼 다시 거기서 index.html 빼고 .htaccess 넣으면 에러 난다는 거죠?
<cartes9> 해볼게요
<cartes9> 네 그렇네요
<Seony> 근데, 지금 그 폴더에만 .htaccess를 적용하려고 하는 거에요? 아니면 전체적으로 indexes를 적용할려고 하는 거에요?
<cartes9> 이 특정 폴더에만요
<cartes9> ~/public_html/misc/폴더요
<Seony> 스크롤해서 위에 붙인 내용을 다시 보니까,
<cartes9> 네에
<Seony> "Options Indexes"라고 적었던데, 따옴표도 같이 포함된 건가요?
<cartes9> 아녀
<Seony> 음... 그럼 특별히 뭔가 이상은 없어보이는데..
<cartes9> 음...
<razgon_ppmt> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k2eTNPMvxfzg043ITpA&start=2
<razgon_ppmt> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k7F0ihavoYQAqy3IW5f&start=0
<razgon_ppmt> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k69vz8r7AM7K0o3IXdw&start=1
<cartes9> 레미제라블 재밌어요?
<cartes9> ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 음냐
<razgon_ppmt> 먼저 보시고 원작을 보세요.
<cartes9> 설정 정리좀 하고
<razgon_ppmt> 아니 화질좋은거 보세요.
<cartes9> 예전에 학습만화로 레미제라블
<cartes9> 본적있어요
<cartes9> ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<razgon_ppmt> 정말 좋습니다. 런타임이 긴거 빼놓구 정말 좋아요.
<razgon_ppmt> 저도요.ㅋ
<cartes9> 전 호빗 꼭 보고싶어요
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 이거 원작 극본 연출 삼박자가 다좋아요.
<razgon_ppmt> 그리고 앤 해서웨이 띄워주기.
<razgon_ppmt> 노래는 못부르는데 감정을 전달하고 이입시키는데는 최고입니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 아마 울지도 몰라요.
<Seony> razgon_ppmt: 하도 재밌다고 해서, 그 영화만큼은 꼭 화질 좋은 걸로 보고싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> cartes9: 저는 똑같이 설정했는데 잘 되네요
<cartes9>  14 <VirtualHost *:80>
<cartes9>  15     ServerName myaccount.cartes9.com
<cartes9>  16     DocumentRoot /home/cartes/public_html
<cartes9>  17         <Directory /home/cartes/public_html>
<cartes9>  18           Options FollowSymLinks -Indexes
<cartes9>  19           AllowOverride all
<cartes9>  20         </Directory>
<cartes9>  21   LogLevel warn
<cartes9>  22   ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/myaccount.cartes9.com-error.log
<cartes9>  23   CustomLog /var/log/apache2/myaccount.cartes9.com-access.log combined
<cartes9>  24 </VirtualHost>
<cartes9> 요렇게 해서 해결했어요
<cartes9> 근데 이채널 이렇게 붙여넣기하면 싫어하시나요?
<cartes9> 방금 해결봄
<cartes9> 감사합니다 써니님
<Seony> 네. 여기다 붙이면 안되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 짧은거면 몰라도..
<cartes9> 네 유념할게요 써니님
<cartes9> ^^;;
<cartes9> 컴퓨터 공부 계획 세웠어요
<cartes9> http://my.cartes9.com/open/study_plan.txt
<Seony> C, C++, Java는 다 공부하려면 머리 빠지겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> =ㅁ=
<cartes9> Java가 덩치가 크긴해여
<Seony> 자바를 하실거면 C보다는 자바를 먼저 하는게 나아요
<Seony> C 먼저 시작하면 객체지향을 이해하기가 어렵다고 해서...
<cartes9> 아~
<cartes9> 저는 이해는 하는데
<cartes9> 몸에 않굳네요
<cartes9> 그 OOP프로그래밍 방식이
<cartes9> 특히 Qt보니까
<cartes9> OOP가 완전히 굳기를 요구하더군요
<cartes9> vim w/b키 익혔어요
<cartes9> 단어 단위로 이동하기
<razGon_cmpq> 화면의 질은 저게 좋구. 화면크기는 이게 좋구.ㅎ
<razGon_cmpq> 만들어 졌습니다. 인터넷서핑용 놋북요. ㅎ
<razGon_cmpq> 요즘EBS인터넷 강의는 아직도 액티브엑스 쓰나요?
<cartes9> active x아직 쓰는데 좀 있죠;
<cartes9> ㄷㄷㄷ
<cartes9> 관공서
<cartes9> 등등
<razGon_cmpq> 그렇군요.
<cartes9> 근데 대안이 어떤게 있을까요
<cartes9> 흠냐
<cartes9> 생각해본적이 없어서;
<cartes9> ajax, js application 정도 있으려나;
<razGon_cmpq> 흠.. 모르겠습니다.
<cartes9> 저도 잘;;;
<cartes9> 저도 우분투 썼었는데
<cartes9> 자꾸
<cartes9> 윈도XP로 돌아오고
<cartes9> 그냥
<cartes9> 가상서버 신청해서
<cartes9> SSH콘솔만 우분투는 쓰고 있어요
<razGon_cmpq> 그렇군요.
<cartes9> 네;;
<razGon_cmpq> 저는 하나는 넷북. 다른 하나는 2001년도산 노트북이라서 페퍼민트와 우분투 달았습니다.
<razGon_cmpq> 아니 루분투
<cartes9> 아~
<cartes9> 루분투는 뭐에요?
<razGon_cmpq> LDXE를 올린 우분투요.
<cartes9> dkgkd rmfjgrnsdy
<cartes9> 아항 그렇군요
<razGon_cmpq> 글씨체 바꿔서 왔습니다.
<razGon_cmpq> 렉시굴림체. 역시 10.04버전은... 한계가..
<samahui> 새해 복 많이들 받으세요.^^
<samahui> 고향집에서 빈둥거리고 있으니 명절 분위기 나는군요
<razGon_cmpq> 후... 랜부팅으로 설치하려니 힘드네요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 랜부팅으로 뭘 설치하고 계신가요?
<razGon_cmpq> 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_cmpq> 아니요.ㅣ
<razGon_cmpq> 드디어 오셨군요.
<razGon_cmpq> 노트북의 달인이시여.
<razGon_cmpq> 제가 며칠전에 노트북을 업어왔사옵니다.
<razGon_cmpq> 잊혀진 용사의 이름
<razGon_cmpq> compaq evo N1015v
<razGon_cmpq> 이기종을 보니 usb부팅이 안되옵니다.
<razGon_cmpq> 2001년산 빈티지.
<razGon_cmpq> 현재 루분투 1004버전을 설치했사옵니다.
<razGon_cmpq> 근데 이쁘지 않아서 페퍼민트로 설치하려하는데. 시디굽기 귀찮아서 랜부팅 하려는데 힘드옵니다.
<samahui> 크 고단한 작업 중이시군요
<samahui> 저사양 설치하시려고 루분투 설치하는 거라면 차라리 크런치뱅 추천드립니다.
<samahui> 훨씬 쓸만합니다 빠르고
<samahui> 아니면 그냥 안정성 좋게 민트 12.04도 괜찮습니다
<samahui> 단 메모리만 1기가 이상으로 맞춰주면 쓸만합니다.
<samahui> 그나저나 에보라니... 정말 오랜만에 들어보는 이름이네요
<samahui> 제 기억이 맞다면 에보 n1015면 팬티엄m이나 amd 1.5기가 정도의 사양 아닌가요?
<samahui> 메모리가 ddr인지 sd인지 기억이 안나지만 그정도 사양이면 아마도 ddr1 일듯한데요
<samahui> 메모리 확보가 어려우실겁니다. 업자들이 1기가 4만원까지 받으려하더군요. dd3 4기가에 2만원이하인 시대에 넘 비싸요 ddr1
<Seony> 램 가격이, 단종되면 어마어마하게 비싸더라구요
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> 요즘 dd3는 똥값인데
<samahui> ddr1 1기가 구하다 입벌어졌어요. 4~5만원 받으려 해서요
<samahui> 뭐 중고사이트나 개인거래자 만나면 2만원 안쪽도 가능하지만 그건 정말 하늘에 별따기이고
<samahui> 보통 4만원 보면 되요
<samahui> 512는 2만원 언저리
<samahui> 256은 취급안함 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래도 적은 량의 메모리는 취급안하더군요 ㅎ
<samahui> 쓸만한 OS돌리려면 1기가는 되야하고 최소 512이상이어야 하니까 256은 없는셈 치더군요
<Seony> 글쵸.  요즘 1기가도 힘든 시대인데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저시대 노트북이면 그 시대에 맞는 OS를 설치하면되니까요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 요즘 7이나 8은 4기가 기본
<Seony> 그런 놋북이야말로 젠투가 빛을 볼 수 있는 배포판인데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 보통8기가 좀 여유롭게 16기가까지 가죠
<samahui> 젠투 괜찮은데 문제는 운영하기 귀차니즘이 발동할 수도 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래서 전 그냥 크런치뱅이나
<Seony> 네. 관리가 힘든 배포판이죠.
<samahui> 민트 추천합니다
<Seony> 내가 컴퓨터를 쓰는건지, 컴퓨터가 날 쓰는건지...
<samahui> 메모리 1기가만 넘으면 쓸만은 하니까요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 속도까지 원하면 크런치뱅 하지만 이것도 약간 불편함 감소
<samahui> 걍 조금 느려도 편하게 쓰자 싶으면 차라리 민트 추천이요
<Seony> 뭐 구형이라면 볼것도 없이 데비안 아니면 루분투가 제일 나을 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 것도 좋긴하죠 ㅎㅎ 근데 루분투는 넘 심심하고
<samahui> 데비안이 좋은데 이것역시 기본만 깔면 단순해서
<samahui> 딱 필요한것만 설치된 정도(적당한 멀티미디어 및 인터넷 기기)면 크런치로
<samahui> 걍 다 필요없고 편하게 하면 민트까지 가도 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 단 팬티엄4이상에 1기가 이상 메모리 필수죠
<samahui> 그이하면... dsl이나 메모리 좀 받쳐주면 크런치
<samahui> 이래저래 저사양에 크런치가 답이네요. 쓸만 하다 정도 가려면
<samahui> 특히 한글 문제에서 dsl 탈락
<Seony> 네..
<samahui> 크런치뱅도 한글 폰트 설치해줘야해서 좀 귀찮아지지만 그래도 쓸만하다 싶을 정도는 갈 수 있어서 전 좋더군요
<samahui> 설 전날인데
<samahui> 튀김 몇게 집어 먹은거 이외에는
<samahui> 음식 많이해서 힘드시다고 초밥 시켜먹었네요
<Seony> 원래 명절 때는 조금만 먹어도 배부른 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오랜만에 집밥 먹고 잡았는데 ... 결국 고향와서도 외식이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 명절음식이 진짜 기름지고 담백한 맛이라
<samahui> 먹다보면 살쪄요
<samahui> 스믈스믈 살이 올라오는 걸 느끼게 되죠
<samahui> 내일아침에는 떡국 먹지 말아야지~! 라고 생각중입니다. 한살이라도 덜먹어야죠 ... 라는 최후의 발악중입니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그나저나 티비는 재밋는거 안하나봐요
<samahui> 아! 티비는 열심히 전붙이고 음식준비하시는 아낙내들 목이라
<samahui> 드라마 풀방송 중입니다 .
<Seony> 아~ 그런 이유가 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래서 걍 포기하고 이렇게 배깔고 누워 컴퓨터 두드리고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 루분투 설치해서 사용중인데 괜찮더군요
<samahui> 사양이 어떻게 되시나요?
<razGon_Xch> 512 DDR1입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 1.5기가. AMD
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 제가 512하나 보내드릴까요?
<samahui> 연휴 끝나고 집에가면 하나 놀고 있는놈 있는데
<samahui> 512하나 더 꽂아줘도 훨 쓸만해집니다.
<samahui> 혹 슬롯 하나짜리는 아니시죠?
<razGon_Xch> samahui, 죄송합니다. 전쟁터에 다녀왔습니다...
<razGon_Xch> 후... 애들이...ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 고생하셨습니다
<samahui> 램슬롯 남으시면 512하나 보내드릴테니 추가하세요. 조금은 더 쓸만 하실겁니다
<razGon_Xch> 현재 루분투10.04설치했는데. 괜찮긴 합니다. 근데 이쁘지 않아서 막간의 시간동안 페퍼민트 설치 할려구요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 슬롯이 어떨지 모르겠네요
<samahui> 예전꺼 간혹 슬롯 하나뿐인게 있어서 낭패인경우가 있기는 하죠
<razGon_Xch> 제가 사양을 몰라서요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 일단 확인해 봐야 겠습니다.
<samahui> 컴팩이면 바닦 열면 바로 램 슬롯 있을듯한데요
<samahui> 한번 확인해보세요
<razGon_Xch> http://j.mp/14JbJob
<razGon_Xch> 잠시만요
<razGon_Xch> 다행히도 DVD-rom까지 지원되는 올인원노트북이군요
<razGon_cmpq> 10.04로쓰라는 하늘의 계시인가봅니다.
<razGon_cmpq> 현재사양으로 불편한점은 별루 없습니다.
<razGon_cmpq> 어짜피 웹서핑이 주니깐요
<razGon_cmpq> 근데 글씨체가 나눔고딕코딩인데 메끄럽지 못합니다.
<razGon_cmpq> 마치 골격은 같은데 사포로 덜밀어준 아이폰 같은 느낌?
<razGon_Xch> samahui, 램 확인했습니다. 512MB. 256*2.266hz DDR입니다.
<samahui> 슬롯은 두개인데
<samahui> 256 두개 군요
<razGon_Xch> 예
<samahui> 512 하나라도 보내드릴께요
<samahui> 주소 귓말로 주세요 서울가서 보내드릴께요
<razGon_Xch> 헉... 성은이 망극하옵니다.!!
<samahui> 보내고 전화드릴께요
<razGon_Xch> 옙 감사합니다^^
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요
<samahui> 새해 복 많이 받으시고 항상 즐겁고 행복하세요 ^^
<Alpha> 안녕하세요!
<Alpha> irc를 처음 접하는거라 잘 된건지 잘 모르겠습니다ㅎ
<Alpha> 안녕하세요!
<Alpha> --help
<sungyo> 혹시 '레밀리터리블' 보셨나요?
<razgon_cmpq> re-hi....
<razgon_cmpq> I'll reconnect..
<Alpha> 안녕하세요. Ubuntu 포럼 irc에서 이런질문을 드려도 될지 모르겠습니다만, 질문을 드리고자 합니다.
<Alpha> hi!
<Alpha> 현재 Arch Linux를 설치하려고 합니다.
<Alpha> 진행중 fstab 생성 까지 완료 후 시스템설정을 진행하고 있습니다.
<Alpha> # arch-chroot /mnt 로 실행후
<Alpha> 가이드페이지에서는 /etc/hostname & /etc/hosts 를 이용해 수정을 하라고 하는거 같습니다.
<Alpha> # vi /etc/hostname 을 입력을 해보니 "/etc/hostname" [New file] 로 표시되어 새로 만드는거라고 생각됩니다.
<Alpha> 다음 # vi  /etc/hosts 에서는 파일이 존재 해서인지 작성된 부분의 "localhost" 의 뒷부분에 추가적으로 임의의 영문명을 입력후 저장했습니다.
<Alpha> 위와같은경우 /etc/hostname에는 새로 만들어 동일하게 설정할 필요 없이 /etc/hosts 에서 추가 작성한부분만으로도 문제가 있는지.. 없는지를 알고 싶습니다.
<razgon_cmpq> 리하이요
<razgon_cmpq> 화면이 커지니 좋군요.
<razgon_cmpq> lyuso, 오래간만입니다.!!
<lyuso> razgon_cmpq, 안녕하세요. =) 3개월 만입니다.
<razgon_cmpq> 충성!
<lyuso> 전진!
<lyuso> 제가 있는 곳이 1사단이라서요. =)
<razgon_cmpq> 저는 공익이라서 잘모릅니다..
<lyuso> .........;;;;
<lyuso> 여튼 새해 복 많이받으세요.
<razgon_cmpq> lyuso, 새해복많이 받으세요.ㅎ
<razgon_cmpq> 명절 전날인데도 아이들은 들어와있군요.ㅎ
<razgon_cmpq> 아이디들은.
<lyuso> 원래 IRC 는 잠수체널인걸요. =)
<razgon_cmpq> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_cmpq> 잠수 채널이지만,
<lyuso> 부르면 제깍제깍 달려오는 신비로움도 가지고 있습니다.
<razgon_cmpq> 그렇죠
<razgon_cmpq> 후.. 구형노트북 능력좀 봐야 하는데.ㅋ
<lyuso> 제 구형 컴퓨터는 못버텨서 꺼주고있죠.
<razgon_cmpq> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_cmpq> 저 이거 얻어온겁니다. 제조일이 2001년
<razgon_cmpq> 재접합니다.
<sungyo> lyuso, 1사단위 위치가 어디죠?
<sungyo> 전진이면 기갑이신가요?
<lyuso> sungyo, 아무래도 비밀이겠죠....
<sungyo> 설마요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 보병입니다.
<sungyo> 농담이에요~
<sungyo> 비밀이 아니여도 비밀이여야죠~
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 전 3군이였거든요. 교육부대였어요.
<sungyo> 으음? 그런데 이시간에 irc로 들어오신거면....간부이신가요?
<razgon_cmpq> 리하이요
<razgon_cmpq> sungyo, 샬롬
<razgon_cmpq> 오래간만입니다.
<sungyo> 네 선생님~^^ 샬롬샬롬~*
<sungyo> 아, 묻는게 더 실례될수 있겠네요~
<Alpha> razgon_copq, 안녕하세요ㅎ
<lyuso> 휴가입니다 휴가
<Alpha> lyuso, 안녕하세요ㅎ
<lyuso> Alpha, 안녕하세요!
<Alpha> lyuso, 감사합니다ㅠㅠ 아무도 반응이 없으신거 같아서 제가 잘못접속한줄 알았습니다ㅠ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 아무래도 IRC특성상 호출 안때리시면 system 이 반응을 안해서 오는지도 모르니까요.
<sungyo> 다들 잠수함 한대씩 가지고 다니시는지라......
<Alpha> 앞에 닉네임 안붙여도 되는건가요ㅠㅠ?
<Alpha> 아하;; 잠수들이군요ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 다른 분들 호출할때요~?
<lyuso> 잠수들을 많이 타시죠.
<sungyo> lyuso 설마 파주에 계신건 아니시죠?
<Alpha> 닉을 붙이면 붙인 닉네임 사용자의 irc에서 이벤트 이펙터가 울리는건가요 ㅠㅠ?
<lyuso> 지금은 대구에 있습니다.
<sungyo> 근무지요~
<lyuso> 부대는 경기도 파주가 맞습니다.
<sungyo> 쿨럭;;
<Alpha> 실례지만 archlinux 이용해부신분은 없으신가요?!
<sungyo> 대구로 오실려면 기차타고 오셨을텐데...그러면 금촌에서 구파발로 해서 서울역 거쳐 가셨나요~? 아님... 의정부쪽으로 해서 버스터미널로 오셔ㅆ나요~?
<sungyo> archlinux 쓰시는 분들 좀 뵌거 같은데...'ㅡ'a razgon_cmpq님이 써보셨는지 모르겠네요.
<lyuso> 5967부대 앞에 신성교통 버스 703번이 지나갑니다. 그거 타면 서울역 환승센터까지 한번에 가집니다.
<lyuso> 그리고 서울역에서 미리 발급한 후급증을 주면 KTX 기차표가 생깁니다.
<lyuso> 그러면 대구까지 순식간입니다.
<sungyo> 그렇군요~
<Alpha> sungyo, 알려주셔서 감사합니다ㅎ 아치리눅스 설치하고 시스템설정에서 어떻게 해야할지 몰라서 가능하면 질답을 받을까 싶었는데... 안계시는거같네요ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 옴... 어떤 시스템 설정이 필요하신데요?
<Alpha> 가이드 페이지랑 블로그를 같이 보고 있는데... 키맵설정 부터 로케일 활성/설정에서 막혀버렸습니다ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 질의는 보통 올려주시면.. 잠수하고 계신 분들 중에서도 모니터링 하시면서 아시는 분들이 답변해주시기도 하거든요.
<sungyo> 아치를 경험해보신 분이 계시면 좋겠네요. '-'a
<Alpha> 아하! 필독 페이지에 있는그대로군요ㅎ
<sungyo> 예. 보통 계시면 답변해주시구요~ 안올라오면...이중에는 답변 주실수 있는 분이 없는게 맞거든요~
<Alpha> 아;; 그럼 다른시간대에 접속하신분들이 계실때 물어봐야하는군요 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 질의해주실때는 참고하신 가이드페이지 링크랑.... 명령어 수행 도중에 나온 에러도 같이 보여주시는것도 좋구요.. 에러가 길면 pastbin을 활용하시면 되요.
<Alpha> 정보를 제공하는 만큼 정확한 답을 얻을 수 있는거군요ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 예~^^
<sungyo> 아치는 처음이세요?
<Alpha> 터미널 화면만 나오는걸 콘솔이라고 부르는가요?
<sungyo> 예.
<Alpha> 아치는 처음입니다ㅠ
<Alpha> 콘솔로만 나타나서 엄청 당황했습니다ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 우분투나 다른거는 익숙하시고요~?
<Alpha> 우분투에서도 x 윈도우 에서는 편한편이지만, 터미널에서는.... 아직도 힘듭니다ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 한번 천천히 해보세요~
<sungyo> 전 내일 스케줄때문에 들어가봐야 할거 같네요.
<Alpha> 알겠습니다ㅎ
<Alpha> 새해 복 많이 받으세요ㅎ
<Alpha> 그리고 안녕히 주무세요ㅎ
<Alpha> 답변 감사합니다^^
<sungyo> lyuso님, 휴가 만끽하시구요~ Alpha님도 새해에 복 많이 받으세요~ ragzon_cmpq 선생님도 즐거운 주말 되세요~
<sungyo> 큰 도움 못드렸는걸요~
<sungyo> 그럼 가보겠습니다.^^
<Alpha> 종료시 메세지도 설정 가능한가보군요;;
<Alpha> irc도 배우면 재미있겠네요ㅋ
<Alpha> 나가보겠습니다ㅎ
<Alpha> 모두 새해 복 많이 받으시고 안녕히 주무세요ㅎ
<Seony> 오늘 놋북용 1기가 하드 왔네요. 맥북에 장착하고 자료 전송 중.
<ahoops> Seony, 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 설이군요. 다들 새해복 많이 받으세요!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<ahoops> 네네 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 1월 1일에도 복 많이 받으세요 얘기하고, 구정 때 되면 또 얘기하고... ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 그래도 한국사람이면 구정을 세야죠!
<ahoops> 신정 구정 모두 세면 사실..ㅠ
<Seony> 네. 그래서 신정 때는 그냥 넘어갔으면 좋겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 상납도 2배라는게 문제에요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<ahoops> 어머님께 상납!! 아예 여기로 오셨군요;; 한국춥다구하시면서요;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 여기는 오늘 좀 덥네요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-10
<razGon_Xch> 새해복많이 받으세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 혹시 특근?
<yemharc> razgon_ppmt: 아뇨 집이에요
<razgon_ppmt> yemharc, 집이시군요.
<yemharc> 네
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 오늘 서버를 갈아 엎습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 질문있습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 리눅스와 리눅스 혹은 윈도우끼리 연결하는 프로토콜은 일반적으로 삼바인가요?
<razgon_ppmt> 보니깐 패키지에 samba, samba4, smb등으로 패키지 명이 있더군요. 각기 다른게 있을까요?
<razgon_ppmt> x11vnc server로 설치하면 vnc하는게 맞지요? 여태 pino만 사용해서요.
<razgon_ppmt> 이번에 서버 갈아 엎으면서 owncloud설치하려구요.ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> vsftpd말고 proftpd의 설정은 다른가요?
<yemharc> 비슷하긴 한데 약간씩은 틀리죠
<yemharc> 그리고 메타패키지라고 해서
<yemharc> 예를들면 php4, php5 같이 여러개가 있고
<yemharc> php가 있다면
<yemharc> php는 현재의 "메인스트림 버전과 의존패키지"를 묶어놓은 일종의 가상 패키지에요
<yemharc> 그래서 현재 python으로 설치하면 2.7이 설치되고
<yemharc> python3으로 설치하면 3.0 버전이 설치되는 식이죠
<razgon_cpq> 그렇군요.
<razgon_cpq> 또한가지 질문드릴께요.
<razgon_cpq> 제가 2001년도 산 구형 노트북에 루분투 10.04를 설치했는데. 유투브를 보니 플레쉬플레어를 실행해야 된다는데요.
<razgon_cpq> 크롬에서 이런 말이 나오면 방법이 없는 건가요?
<razgon_cpq> 설치를 하려니 자꾸만 빗나가네요.
<yemharc> 플래쉬면 그냥 플러그인 말하는걸텐데요
<yemharc> 브라우저 종료하시고 apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<razgon_cpq> 시넵틱에서 설치했는데도 안되어서요.
<razgon_cpq> 엥?
<razgon_cpq> 되네요.ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ;;
<razgon_cpq> 그리고 10.04에서 나눔고딕코팅체가 도트모양으로 거칠게 나오는 것은 안디앨리어싱때문인가요?
<razgon_cpq> shockwave flash를 로딩 못함.
<razgon_cpq> 이렇게 나오는데요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 플래쉬 로딩 못하는건 말 그대로 로딩 실패인데...
<razgon_cpq> 사양이 딸려서 나오는 걸까요?
<yemharc> 폰트 경우에는 10.04까지만 해도 설정파일이 2개여서 그렇습니다
<razgon_cpq> 플래시가 있는 곳에는 다 그렇게 되더군요.
<yemharc> 언어설정에서 보면 [한국어]랑 [한글] 이었나 여튼 2개가 되어 있을거에요
<razgon_cpq> 불여우를 해야 겠군요.
<yemharc> 로그인 창에서 아래쪽에 보면 그게 선택 가능한데 그걸 바꿔서 들어와보세요
<yemharc> 29-locale하고 69-locale던가....여튼 10.04에선 한글폰트 설정파일이 2개여서 나는 문제입니다
<yemharc> 플래쉬 문제는 뭐때문인지 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 그 직소퍼즐에 xx 눈 하고 있는거 뜬거면 그냥 플래쉬 플러그인 문제인데
<razgon_cpq> 이게 아마도 최소사양을 못맞춰서 그럴겁니다.
<razgon_cpq> 512메가 되야 되는데. 게다가 2기가도 넘어야 하고 말이죠.
<razgon_cpq> 불여시를 함 설치해 볼께요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 클래식 말고 lxde같은걸로 바꿔보세요
<razgon_cpq> 루분투입니다. LXDE겠죠
<razgon_cpq> 재접할께요
<razgon_ppmt> 플래쉬가 안되는 것은 치명적인데요.
<ahoops> ie를 저주하느라 낭비한 제 인생의 시간이 3년은 될것같군요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 리하이요.
<razgon_ppmt> 새해 복많이 받으세요.
<razgon_ppmt> 새해를 맞이해서 서버 리셋중입니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 백업하고 재설치중입니다.
<ahoops> razgon_ppmt, 안녕하세요~ 낼름~
<razgon_ppmt> ahoops, 안녕하세요? 샬롬.
<ahoops> 찹찹~
<ahoops> 설 잘 지내셨어요?
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 이번에 안갔습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 그냥 집에서 그리고 교회에서 예배하고 쉬는 중입니다.
<ahoops> 아. 교회다니시는군요;
<razgon_ppmt> ^^;례
<razgon_ppmt> 예
<razgon_ppmt> 헉.. 침입자 출현!!
<razgon_ppmt> 안자고 있는 제 둘째딸입니다.
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 후... 점령자가 안떠나네요...ㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 벌서 두번째 침략을 몰아냈습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> http://youtu.be/79wRk2o0BSY
<razgon_ppmt> 이 곡 좋네요.
<razgon_ppmt> 젠장 근데 프리다운로드쪽에는 없네요.
<razgon_ppmt> 알렉스와 호란이 부르니 정말 좋네요... 존박의 작곡한 영향이 있네요.ㅎ
<ahoops> 그거 한국가수들인가요?
<ahoops> 이름보고는 판단을 할수가 없군요;;
<razgon_ppmt> 클래지콰이의 멤버입니다.
<ahoops> 노래나 음악쪽은 꽝이라서요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 여자 꼬실라믄 이런 음악좀 SNS에 깔아줘야.ㅋ
<ahoops> sns도 안해서요 ㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 허걱.
<ahoops> 보는건 좋아해도 쓰는걸 좋아하지 않아서 그런거같아요 ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 허걱.
<razgon_ppmt> 잠시만요
<razgon_ppmt> 흐...
<razgon_ppmt> 늦어졌네요.
<razgon_ppmt> vi명령어는 좀 배워 둬야 겠습니다.
<yemharc> 으어
<yemharc> 연휴에 구정인데 집에 틀어박혀 일 하고 있는 현실에 절망합니다 OTL
<razgon_ppmt> yemharc, 그런현실에 조의를 표합니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 지금 서버 갈아 엎고 있는중입니다.
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> yemharc, 근데 무슨일이길래 이토록 늦게까지 일하세요?
<yemharc> UA 프로젝트 방향이 좀 바뀌어서요
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ 그래도 이렇게 재택근무시키다니...
<yemharc> 기존에 루팅 필요하던걸 어떻게 저떻게 뚫어서 루팅 필요없게끔 만들었거든요
<razgon_ppmt> 그렇군요.
<razgon_OBx> 휴... 겨우 설정했습니다
<razgon_OBx> psyco, 리하이요
<razgon_OBx> 재접합니다.
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-03
* hitchcock.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-ko to: Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://seowonjung.com/rules.html
<DarkCircle> 음 접속이 묘상하군요
<DarkCircle> 일반 접속으론 못들어오는듯
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 그러게요 오늘 접속 자꾸 끊기는게 freenode서버에 문제가 있는건가요?
<Seony> 넷스플릿 메시지만 잔뜩 보이네요
<samahui> 연휴동안 계속 먹기만 했더니 다이어트는 저기 어딘가 기억속으로 사라지고 몸이 부었어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 거기다 많이 먹을 수록 졸음이 잘 오네요. 계속 피곤하네요. 오늘까지 쉬는날인데 일찍 나와서 일하고 있으려니 졸음이 계속 밀려오네요.
<rhaps0dy> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2013> 사람이 별로 없네요
<autowiz_2013> hihi everybody~
<autowiz_2014> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Work|Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘도 하와이 날씨는 좋겠죠? 서울은 영하10도이하에 바람불어 체감온도는 영하 20도 찍었습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 출근하다 얼어 죽는 줄 알았어요
<Work|Seony> 여기도 요즘 좀 추워요.
<Work|Seony> 옷 안입으면 잘 수가 없어요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 글고보니 오히려 여긴 추워서 방을 따땃하게 데워놓다 보니까 옷 벗고 자요 ㅋ
<samahui> 단점은 아침에 이불속에서 나올 생각을 못하겠어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work|Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  근데 그 느낌 좋지않아요?
<Work|Seony> 저는 추운날 따뜻한 이불 속에 있는 느낌이 좋아서, 가끔 추운날이 그립거든요
<samahui> 들어가 있는 그 순간은 좋은데 나가야 할때가 온다는게 싫어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그나저나 어제 여긴 무슨일로 그리 접속이 원할하지 못했어요?
<Work|Seony> 아까 아침에 공지가 떴는데요,
<Work|Seony> 챈섭이랑 닉섭이 제대로 작동을 안했다네요
<Work|Seony> [Global notice] Hi all. We're still investigating issues with services (ChanServ and NickServ). They're back now but missing a couple of bits of functionality namely nick enforcement and SASL dh-blowfish support. Further updates via wallops.
<samahui> 서버 해킹당한건 아닌지 했었네요
<samahui> 시리아가 요즘 전자부대로 여기저기 털고 있길래 혹 IRC챗 서버도 건드렸나 했네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 너무 추워요. 아직 회사 건물에 난방이 제대로 안돌았던지 아니면 사람들 온기가 부족한건지 으슬으슬하네요
<Work|Seony> 2월이 가장 추울때긴 해요
<samahui> 오늘 입춘 인데 추워서 뒤통수 맞은 느낌이에요
<samahui> 입춘=봄이 오는걸 시셈한 꽃셈추위가 오는날 인거 같아요
<samahui> 요 몇일 정말 따뜻했거든요
<Work|Seony> 뭐 이제 겨울 다 갔으니 따뜻해지겠죠
<samahui> 그랬으면 하는 바람 반 아직은 조금 추워도 괜찮다 하는 마음 반 입니다. 추우면 옷을 두껍게 입고 두껍게 입으면 내 몸매가 가려져요
<samahui> 전 회의 댕겨올께요 아침부터 마라톤 회의가 기다리고 있네요. 오늘 하루도 즐겁고 유쾌한 하루 되세요~
<phuh> samahui: 저도 끼워주세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-04
<autowiz_2014> 벌써 2월 4일 이나 되었네요
<autowiz_2014> 모두들 좋은하루 되시고 새해 계획하신 일들 다시한번 마음을 다잡고 잘 추진 하시길 기원합니다.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<autowiz_2014> 좋은하루 돼세요~~
<ahoops_> 철수!
<Work|Seony> 페이스북에서 일해볼 생각 없냐고 메일 받았습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 돌아왔스빈다 ㅋㅋ 하지만 점심먹으러~
<samahui> Seony: 페이스북에서 오라면 주식주면 간다고 하세요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 그럼 전 밥먹고 올게요~~~
<Work|Seony> ㅋㅋ 네  즐거운 점심 되세요
<Work|Seony> 퇴근합니다
<im> hi
<im> 안녕하세요
<im> rpm설치법좀 알려주셨으면 고맙겠습니다.고수님
<bluedusk> 전 초보라...
<bluedusk> ~_~
<im> 아~~네 알겟습니다.
<im> 한영키 쉽게 바꿀수 있는 법 알고계신가요? 고수님들 부탁드립니다.
<samahui> 리눅스에서 한영키 전환은 한글 입력기 통해서 하는거라 쉽게하고말고 할것도 없습니다. 우선 입력기 설치하시고 설정에서 사용하거나사용하지않기 부분에 전환에 사용할 키 설정만 잡아주면 됩니다.
<samahui> 밥먹고 왔습니다. 배부르니 기분이 좋네요. 이기분 그대로 일하러 갑니다~ 오후도 화이팅! 힘냅시다!!!
<im> 아 감사합니다.~
<samahui> 입력기로는 ibus ibus-hangul 을 설치하시거나 nabi를 많이 사용합니다
<im> 감사합니다.^^
<im> nabi는 어디서 다운로드 받는지 혹시 아세요?
<Seony> 나비 설치는 여기서:  https://www.google.co.kr/search?newwindow=1&site=&source=hp&q=%EB%82%98%EB%B9%84+%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%EC%84%A4%EC%B9%98&oq=%EB%82%98%EB%B9%84+%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%EC%84%A4%EC%B9%98&gs_l=hp.3...3333.6961.0.7107.22.21.1.0.0.4.174.1725.11j9.20.0....0...1c.1j4.32.hp..12.10.541.UO2mklpWpJY
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 어제 ssd가 갑자기 죽어버렸는데, 갑자기 그래서 무지 당황스럽군요...
<Seony> 다행히도 다른 컴퓨터에 ssd 하나 박혀있어서 그거 빼다가 다시 원상복구하긴 했는데...
<yemharc> ;;
<yemharc> 스스디가 죽을 정도라니
<yemharc> 얼마나 격무(?)에 시달리시는겁니까 (웃음)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 거의 읽기 밖에 안해요
<im> 재부팅하고 오겠습니다. 나비설치하고 재부팅하라네요
<yemharc> 올해 레티나 에어 나오면 갈아탈까 하는 중입니다
<Seony> 저는 성능 때문에 에어는 좀..
<yemharc> 제가 요즘
<yemharc> 되려 성능이 필요없는 상황이 되서요
<yemharc> 컴파일도 어차피 돌려놓으면 되는거고요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뭣보다 삽질끝에 맥에서 안드 컴파일이 가능해져서
<yemharc> 리눅스 페럴을 안 돌려도 되는 상태거든요
<Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2개 연결하면 그래픽카드 램이 꽉 차요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 두개나 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 금방 다시 올께요 ㅎㅎ
<im> 고맙습니다. 한영키 잘 되네요..
<yemharc> Seony: 페러렐즈는 자동으로 용량 확장되는 타입의 디스크는 못 만드나요?
<Seony> 될텐데요
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 설정에 "확장디스크"를 체크해도
<yemharc> 자동으로 늘어나진 않네요
<yemharc> VMware는 되는거같던데..
<Seony> 그게 아마 처음 용량을 설정하는 부분까지만 "확장"된다는 의미일 거에요
<Seony> 저는 얼마 전에 VMware Fusion Professional 샀어요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 제가 원하는건 윈도에서 VMware 돌리듯이
<yemharc> 그냥 "쓰는만큼이 디스크"인 상태거든요
<yemharc> 수동으로 늘릴 필요없이 자기 필요공간 알아서 먹는거요
<yemharc> 뱀웨어는 어떤가요 페럴이랑 비교해서
<Seony> 이번에 가격을 두배나 더 주고 프로페셔널 버전으로 산 이유가,
<Seony> 리눅스의 경우는 OS 코어 부분을 공유하는 기능이 있다네요
<yemharc> 으잉
<Seony> 저도 아직 안써봐사 확실히는 모르겠는데요, 리눅스처럼 운영체제의 중심부에 해당하는 부분이 "동일"한 운영체제는 그걸 공유할 수 있다네요
<yemharc> 애초에 커널이 다른데 가능할까요?
<Seony> 그게 프로 버전에서 제일 중요한 기능이에요.
<Seony> 조건이 있겠죠.
<Seony> 뭐 예를 들면 같은 배포판만 된다거나..
<Seony> 활용을 해봐야하는데 아직 시간이 없어서 못해봤어요
<yemharc> dk
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 공유라는게 맥이랑이 아니라
<yemharc> 각 리눅스 가상머신간의 공유라는건가보네요
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 네.  그러니까 가상머신끼리 공유하는 거에요
<yemharc> 이론적으로는 차고 넘칠만큼 가능한 얘기네요
<yemharc> 구현의 복잡함은 둘쨰치고라도...
<im> 저..얘기하시는데 죄송해요.
<Seony> 네.  뭐 사실 솔라리스의 Zone에서는 이미 구현된 기능이기도 하죠
<yemharc> im: 말씀하세요
<im> 우분투 설치하면 원격로그인 부분이 있는데요
<im> 원도우계열에서 원격으로 우분투로 접속하는건가요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 딱히 구분하진 않아요
<yemharc> 리눅스-윈도도 되고
<im> 아
<yemharc> 리눅스-리눅스도 되고
<im> 그래픽으로 방식으로 접속하는건가요?
<yemharc> 단지 원격 접속용 프로그램은 필요하겠죠
<yemharc> ssh라던가
<yemharc> 기본으로 설치된 원격접속이면 VNC일겁니다
<im> 아
<im> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 좀 간단하게 말하면 VNC=그래픽, ssh=터미널(글자 only)
<im> 아
<im> 감사합니다.^^
<yemharc> :)
<yemharc> 채팅에서는
<yemharc> 질문하는분 수준(혹은 실력)을 모르니까 대답하는 사람 기준으로 말해버려요
<yemharc> 모르는건 잘 모른다고 말해주시면 쉽게 설명해 드릴분 많이 있습니다
<im> 전 초보랍니다.
<yemharc> 쓰다보면 실력 금방 늘어납니다
<im> 열심히 노력할게요.
<yemharc> 생소해서 그렇지 사실 어렵진 않아요
<yemharc> ......정정
<yemharc> 윈도 8은 어렵습니다 (먼산)
<samahui> 윈도8은 낫선여자의 얼굴 같아요. 영 정붙이기 힘들어요
<yemharc> 전 처음에 윈8 설치된 노트북을 붙잡고서
<yemharc> 전원버튼을 못 찾았습니다 (...)
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 윈8 설치된 노트북을 붙잡고 ... 바로 리눅스 깔았습니다
<yemharc> U-EFI에 회사놋북이라
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> 요샌 귀찮은게 싫어요
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> ...어차피 쓰지도 않고요
<samahui> 회사 노트북도 다 리눅스 깔아버리고 정 윈도가 필요하면 버추얼머신 돌립니다
<samahui> 글고보니 윈8.1나오고는 접해본적도 없네요
<yemharc> 8하고 거의 똑같아요
<samahui> 윈도우키 돌아왔다는 소식은 들었습니다
<yemharc> 시작메뉴는 안 돌아왔죠
<samahui> 시작메뉴요
<samahui> 잉? 그래요? 돌아온다더니 집나간 그대로인가요?
<yemharc> 윈도키 누르면 그냥 모던UI 열리던데요
<samahui> 흠... 설정하는 부분이 생겼다는 걸까요?
<samahui> 사용을 안해봐서 그닦 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 그것까진 잘 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 뭣보다 윈도 안쓴지 6년은 되는거 같아서 (..)
<samahui> 아! 단하나 윈7보다도 가볍다고는 하더군요
<samahui> 그 점만이 유일한 장점이라던데요
<yemharc> 그건 인정합니다
<yemharc> 하지만 한국에서는 일단 익스 10 & 11 업데이트팩을 삭제해야겠죠 (...)
<samahui> 윈도우8.x 버젼의 실패 요인은 가볍게 만들꺼면 타블릿용 따로 만들고 기존 형식의 데탑용 윈도우를 계속 개발 공급했어야 한다는 겁니다. 그걸 통합하려니 두쪽다 쪽나죠. 데탑은 불편해서... 타블릿은 무거워서... 결국 이도저도 아닌 놈 된거죠
<samahui> 글고보니 엑티브X아직도 국가에서 쓰는 미개한 환경에서는 익스 다운그레이드가 숙명이더군요
<yemharc> 요약하면 "한개로 날로 먹으려다 입천장만 데인"거죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 페이스북에서 면접 보자고 연락왔어요 ㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 으잉?
<yemharc> 직장 옮기시나요?
<Seony> 저번에 구글에서 연락 받았느넫,
<Seony> 이번에는 페북에서 받네요
<samahui> 구글이 났지 않을까요?
<yemharc> samahui: 별 수 없습니다 정말로...
<samahui> 구글은 대우도 좋던디
<Seony> 역시 이력서는 잘쓰고 봐야 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 구글이고 페북이고 제 실력으로는 못가죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> 구글러 되시는겁니까
<yemharc> 근데 면접보자고 연락 왔을정도면 뭐
<Seony> 저번에 구글은 연락받고 하도 신기해서 전화면접 보긴 했는데요,
<Seony> 전화면접부터가 장난 아닙니다
<Seony> 걔네들이 LinkedIn 같은데에서 조건 검색해서 대충 맞으면 무작위로 보내는거라, 이력서만 잘쓰면 다들 한 번씩은 받는 거에요
<Seony> 대신 미국에 있어야하죠...
<yemharc> 연봉 300만달러씩 주는데 자기들도 열심히 옥석을 가리겠죠
<samahui> 구글 켈리포니아로 이전하고 2004년인가 5년인가에 저도 면접봤었는데 전 지금 회사에서 막았습니다 이직 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그때 갔어야 하는데 ... 제가 잘 몰라서 땅을치고 후회했죠 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 어딜 다니시길래...
<samahui> 전 특별한 프로젝트를 한덕분에 연락받았었습니다만
<yemharc> 04-05년이어도 구글이면 상당히 인정받는 시기였을텐데요
<samahui> 가도 잘 안됬었을겁니다 ㅜㅜ 영어가 약해요
<samahui> 그래도 아쉽기는 합니다
<yemharc> 경력에 한줄 찍고라도 나오면 뭐.......
<Seony> 집에 IP 카메라 하나 사서 달았는데, 가격대비 맘에 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> IP카메라 해킹당해서 사생활 노출이 심하다던데요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래요?  음... 그럼 포트를 다른 걸로 바꿔야겠군요
<samahui> 전 제가 집지키려다 사생활 공개할듯한 위험인물인지라 안달았습니다. 집에서는 팬티한장입고 돌아댕기는걸 좋아라해서 힘듭니다 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 저는, 거실에 오만가지 물건이 다 있어서... 가뜩이나 룸메이트 데리고 사는데다 집도 허술하게 생겼거든요
<samahui> 가끔 아무생각없이 보험아줌시가 밸누르면 그대로 나갔다 낭패를 보곤하죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 보험아줌마가 낭패를 보시는거군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 정말 아무생각없이 위에는 후드티까지 입고 집안 돌아댕기다가 밸눌러서 나갔는데
<samahui> 아랫돌이 실종상태라 대략 서로 당황하는 상황을 몇번 경험했습니다
<samahui> 보험아줌마야 횡재한거죠 실한것도보고... ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 여호와의 증인 같은데서 사람들 막 쳐들어오면, 그자리에서 바지벗고 팬티바람으로 사람 맞이하면 되겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 이상하게 집에있으면 옷입기 싫어요... 추워도 아래 뭐 입을 생각은 안하고 위에만 거치거든요 버릇인거 같아요. 결혼하면 아내님이 막아주겠죠. 설마 같이 그러고 다니진 않을꺼라는...
<samahui> 여호와의 증인 가끔 찾아오면 아예 아래 입구에서 막아버리죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 들어올 수 있는 사람들이 문제입니다. 검침원이나 보험아줌시나 배달아줌시요. 보통 집에 없을때 오는디 가끔 쉬는날이나 주말에 오셔서 낭패(혹은 행운)을 보고 가시죠
<yemharc> 증인 비슷한걸로 하나님의 교회인가 하는것도 있더군요
<samahui> 별거다있습니다. 전 단군과 예수를 함께 믿는 교회도 봤어요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그거 완전 깨는데요
<Seony> 법이 너무 약해서 그래요.
<Seony> 미국도 여호와의 증인 사람들 돌아댕기거든요.
<Seony> 근데 절대로 집 안으로는 안들어와요
<samahui> 저도 완전 당황했습니다. 불교와 교회의 조화에 단군까지 모시더군요
<samahui> 그러게요. 우리나라는 종교에 너무 관대한거 같아요
<samahui> 그러니 탈세에 다들 큰 건물 짓다가 망하거나 돈 벌고 재벌되는 교회들이 많아요
<Seony> 기독교에 좀 심하게 관대하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 세금 때려야 한다고 생각하는 사람중에 한사람입니다.
<samahui> 요즘은 교회 1층에 커피숍 운영하더군요
<Seony> 헐
<yemharc> 국가의 부분집합인데 안내는게 이상하죠
<Seony> 하기야 저희 동네는 교회에서 한 15년전부터 마트도 운영했습니다.
<samahui> 개인적으로다가 돈이 없어서 운영하는거면 상관안합니다만 이건 뭐 소득을 늘리겠다고 별걸다하니 말이 안나옵니다
<yemharc> 헌금 ATM이 있는 상황인데요 뭐
<yemharc> ........
<Seony> 저희 집안은 조선시대 때부터 종교가 천주교/기독교였는데, 저는 때려쳤습니다.
<Seony> 하는 짓들 보면 아주 짜증나요
<yemharc> 그래도 대체적으로 천주교가 그나마 낫긴 하던데요
<yemharc> 개신교쪽은.........
<samahui> 천주교는 그래도 사유 재산이라는 개념이 없어서 났죠.
<samahui> 기독교는 구세군빼고 교회 목사님이 집과 차 없는 사람을 못봤습니다.
<yemharc> 그렇군요
<samahui> 개발자는 코딩신만 믿읍시다~!!
<yemharc> 저는 집과 차'만' 있는 먹사를 본 적이 없습니다 :)
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그게 더 맞는 말이네요.
<im> 리눅스용 백신 있나요?
<yemharc> 있긴 있을겁니다만
<Seony> 있긴 있는데, 일반사용자는 안씁니다.
<samahui> 리눅스 시스템 자체가 백신이 필요하지 않습니다만 윈도우에 옮길 파일 검사할 용도라면 있습니다
<im> 그렇군요
<samahui> 서버같은경우 설치하긴 합니다
<im> 아
<samahui> 뤼~ 자리비우면 끊어주는 센스있는 IRC군요
<im> 아..그럼 수고하세요
<im> 내일 뵈요
<Seony^MBP> 메탈 듣는 분이 없어서 즐거움을 나누기가 어렵군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 최근에 Kamelot의 The Black Halo를 듣게됐는데 정말 들으면 들을수록 환상적이네요...
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> 전 ac/dc 듣고 있는데..
<bluedusk> 역시 고전이..ㅠ
<Seony^MBP> 요즘 들을게 없어서 고민이에요
<Seony^MBP> 음악을 좀 편식하는 편이라..
<bluedusk> 저도 사실 고등학교 이후로 듣는게 거의 안변한거 같아요..
<Seony^MBP> 저도 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ratm 같은 그룹이나 하나 더 나왔으면 좋겠는데..;
<bluedusk> ㅡㅜ
<Seony^MBP> 주로 어떤 장르 좋아하세요?
<bluedusk> 전 장르 안가리는 편이라..
<samahui> 메탈 좋아라합니다 다만 예전 메탈만 알고 있습니다
<bluedusk> 그때그때 기분에 따라 좀 갈리긴 한데
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 저는 나이 먹고나니 데스는 좀 그렇던데요
<bluedusk> 전 데스도.. 안가리고 들었었죠.. 데스메탈도 장르가 많더라구요..
<samahui> 메탈리카나 할로윈 같은 그룹노래는 열심히 부르기도했었습니다 ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 제가 좋아한다고 확실히 느낀게 멜로디가 좋은 파워메탈인거 같아요.  카멜롯이나 다크 무어 같은...
<bluedusk> 뭐 그런 장르 같은건 모르겠고 그냥 저냥 듣는편이라..
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 저도 나이 먹으니깐 좀 그런게 땡기긴 하더라구요
<bluedusk> 좀 파워플하고 멜로디 있고..;
<samahui> 저도 그냥 좋으면 듣고 따라부르고 이정도 입니다 ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 근데 카멜롯 The Black Halo는 정말 너무 좋은데요
<bluedusk> 메탈리카 노래 부르실정도면..
<Seony^MBP> 보컬이 노래를 무쟈게 잘불러요
<samahui> 보컬하다 목다치고 귀멀어서 관뒀습니다  ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그리고 보컬을 했던 이유는 간단합니다. 악기를 잘 다루지 못해서 였습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 누가 들으면 "보컬"이라는 직업이 위험한 직업일지도.. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 대학때 친구들과 즐겁게 불렀죠 ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 저도 대학 때는 포지션이 보컬이었어요
<samahui> 근데 제가 목청이 무지막지하게 큰편이라서 제 귀신경을 목으로 갉아먹었더군요
<Seony^MBP> 고등학교 때 샤우트 창법 배웠거든요 ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 근데 신입생이라고 보컬은 안시켜주더라구요.  베이스랑 키보드로 1년 뛰었어요
<samahui> 저도 고등학교 때 스콜피온 좋아라하는 친구한테 처음 락을 배웠습니다 ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 저는 엑스 재팬으로 입문 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그러다 제가 레디오해드나 건즈엔로지스나 너바나꺼 찾아듣기 시작하고 따라부르고 그러다 또 메탈리카 할로윈까지 갔죠
<samahui> ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 20살 시절에는 A tale that wasn't right도 그냥 불렀었는데...
<samahui> 엑스는 tears랑 Endless Rain 정말 많이 불렀었습니다. 지금도 부르죠 ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 노래 안한지 몇년 되니까, 요즘은 말만 많이 해도 목이 쉬어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> A tale that wasn't right은 분위기 잡을때 닥이죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 쉬즈곤이랑 두곡은 노래방가면 꼭 부르죠. 이쁜 처자 있을때요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 목을 많이 버렸어도 쉬즈곤까지는 가능하더라고요
<Seony^MBP> 제가 어릴 때는, 여자 있을 때는 그런 무리한 노래는 안불렀어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 최대로 잘 부를 수 있는 걸로 ㅋ
<samahui> 근데 해비메탈이상 계속 지르는거 가면 나중에 쇳소리나요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 솔직히 여자있을때 인기끄는건 하드한거보다는 락발라드정도 되는곡이 먹히죠
<Seony^MBP> 네 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> creep 이나 본조비 노래가 잘먹힙니다 ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 저는 한국밴드 포지션 노래가 좀 자신있었어요
<samahui> 오랜만에 즐거운 추억들이 떠오르는군요
<samahui> 포지션 좋쵸~
<samahui> 두번다시는~~~ 만나지 않겠어~~~~
<Seony^MBP> 너에게 라는 노래가 제 18번이었죠
<samahui> 에메랄드 케슬도 좋아라하시겠군요
<samahui> 취양이 비슷하십니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 아뇨.  그건 또 의외로 안들었었어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 헐
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 사실 한국 노래를 잘 안들었거든요
<samahui> 아!~ 그렇군요 ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 예외로 좋아하는거 딱 몇개만 들었어요
<samahui> 전 한국 팝 안가리고 좋으면 그냥 들어서요
<samahui> 요즘은 삐딱하게 라고 쥐드래곤 노래 듣고 있습니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 제 유일한 취미가 음악씨디 모으는 거거든요.  나름 규칙을 정하고 모으는데, 한번 사면 끝까지 사야되서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나이들수록 랩으로 가고 있어요
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저는 절대 노노노 입니다.
<Seony^MBP> 저는 메탈빠에요.  영어로 Metal Head
<samahui> 예전에 LP나 테입은 모았었는데 CD는 복사가 쉬워서 그런가 거다지 모은 기억이 없네요
<samahui> 아! MP3가 나온바람에 사는일이 없어졌었군요
<Seony^MBP> 저는 제가 듣는 노래는 꼭 실물로 보관해야 내꺼다 라는 생각이 들더라구요
<bluedusk> Seony^MBP, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDAw1Vu2-YM
<bluedusk> 이거 맞나요?
<Seony^MBP> 예전에 한 메탈빠가 집에 씨디 600장 있따고 해서 충격 받았어요 ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 맞아요
<bluedusk> 잠깐 과장님이 불러서 다녀온 사이에
<Seony^MBP> 저 노래 말고, 다른거 추천해드릴께요
<Seony^MBP> 저 앨범 최고의 명곡
<Seony^MBP> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kymf6m4sVWM
<Seony^MBP> The Black Halo가 앨범 제목이긴 한데, 정작 타이틀 곡은 그냥저냥 그렇더라구요...
<bluedusk> 메멘토 모리
<bluedusk> 영화 제목 아니였나요?
<Seony^MBP> 메멘토는 영화 제목이고, 저 노래는 모멘토 에요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저거 무슨 단기 기억상실증 을 지칭하는
<bluedusk> 아 `_~
<samahui> 메멘토 ㅋ
<samahui> 잼난 영화죠
<bluedusk> 제가 미쿡말에 좀 약해요..ㅠ
<samahui> 처음봤을때는 좋았는디 나중에는 다시보니 반전을 다아니 잼없더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 전 잠시 저녁먹으러 다녀올께요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ~
<bluedusk> samahui, 네 맛잇게 드세요
<Seony^MBP> 맛나게 드세요
<Seony^MBP> 이 앨범도 한달 동안 들을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 한달동안 심심하진 않겠군요.  그동안 드림씨어터만 주구장창 들었거든요
<bluedusk> ㅋ_ㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 드림시어터 2집이랑..
<Seony^MBP> 드림씨어터 Score 라이브앨범 정말 대박이던데요.
<bluedusk> 6 o'clock 있는게 몇집이죠?
<bluedusk> 그거 두개만..
<Seony^MBP> 3집요
<bluedusk> 그럼 2,3집이네요..=__=
<Seony^MBP> 저는 드림씨어터는 전부 다 있어요
<bluedusk> 드림씨어터 좋아 하시면 extreme 도 취향에 맞으실지도 모르겠네요
<Seony^MBP> 프로그레시브인가봐요?
<bluedusk> 그쵸...
<Seony^MBP> 근데, 혹시 기회 되시면 드림씨어터 Score 라이브 영상 한 번 보세요.
<Seony^MBP> 정말 기계 같은 라이브 연주를 2시간 가까이 하는데, 보는 것만으로도 넋 나가요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> =__=
<bluedusk> 사실 악기 연주 할줄 알면..
<bluedusk> 참 드림시어터는 괴물 같다는 생각밖에 안들더라구요..;
<bluedusk> 뭐 잘하는 사람들은 카피밴드도 하고 하던데..;
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 거긴 좀 글쵸
<Seony^MBP> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDubchjrz1I  딱 제 취향입니다.
<Seony^MBP> 멜로디 무지 좋아요
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 전 요즘 기분같아서는 좀더 강한 노래가 땡기긴 해요
<bluedusk> 베이스랑 드럼이 좀 더 달리는??;
<Seony^MBP> 전 데스는 싫어하는데, 판테라는 좋아해요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저 판테라 노래 첨 들었던게 크로우 ost 삽입곡이였는데
<bluedusk> the badge 던가?
<Seony^MBP> 판테라 The Grat Southern Trendkill 죽여주죠
<Seony^MBP> 혹시 안들어보셨으면 제가 곡 추천해드릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 아 이 앨범은 그냥 타이틀 곡이 1번이네요.
<Seony^MBP> 제가 기억나는게, 이 앨범 처음 사서 들을려고 플레이버튼 누른 순간 무의식적으로 바로 이어폰을 빼버렸어요
<Seony^MBP> 취침합니다.  낼 뵈요
<DarkCircle> 아 이틀간 프리노드 때문에 멘붕 -.-;
<razGon_FaFx> 졸립네요. 자야죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 고민에 고민을 거듭합니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 저는 이만 잡니다. ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 안녕히 주무세요.
<samahui> 안녕히들 주무세요. 저도 이만 퇴근합니다. 내일뵈요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-05
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 행복하고 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<Suiz> 안녕하세요 간만에 들어와보내요
<Suiz> 궁금한게 하나있어서 질문드려봅니다. 서버를 tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc  --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<Suiz> 으로 압축하고나서 대략 52일정도 지났는데.
<Suiz> 그간 수정된 파일들을 압축을하고싶어서요 여기저기 찾아보니 find / -mtime -27 -exec tar -zcvf backup.tar.gz {} \; 요게있는데
<Suiz> 써보니까 수정된파일중에서 제일마지막 파일만 달랑 압축이됩니다.
<Suiz> 뭐가 잘못된건지 도움좀 부탁드립니다.
<Work^Seony> tar 명령어를 잘못 사용하신 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 옵션이 저렇게 붙으면 안될 거에요
<Work^Seony> http://kkckc.tistory.com/39
<im> 안녕하세요.
<im> 브라더프린터 네트워크로 연결되어있는데 우분투에서 설치가 진행이 안되네요.
<im> 혹시 아시는분계시면 답변 부탁드릴게요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 며칠 전에 ssd가 갑자기 죽어버려서 무지 당황스러웠었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어제 말씀하셨었죠
<Work^Seony> 그런데 다행스럽게 제 ssd는 5년 워런티네요.  교환해준다고 보내달라고는 하는데,
<yemharc> 5년요?!
<Work^Seony> 받아서 다시 또 작업하면 그것도 시간 걸리고..
<Work^Seony> 네 5년... 비싸게 주고 산 보람이 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어디 제품이길래 워런티가 5년이나.......
<Work^Seony> OWC에요
<Work^Seony> 맥미니를 팔아서 산 ssd죠 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz> 답변감사합니다
<Suiz> 갔다오보니팅겼내요
<Suiz> 고맙습니다.
<Suiz> 수고하세요
<Work^Seony> 해보셨어요?
<bluedusk>  제거 ssd도 요즘 프리징 현상이 일어나는거 같은데..
<bluedusk> 이거 ssd 때문인지 그래픽 카드 때문인지 감이 안잡혀서..ㅠ
<im> 프리징현상이면 멈추는 현상인가요?
<im> 노 하드 시스템에 대해서 아시는분 계신가요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<im> 안녕하세요~
<im> 아~~프린터드라이버 잡기힘드네요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<im> deb 파일 터미널로 설치하는법 아시는분
<yemharc> im: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<samahui> 데비안계열 시스템에서 설치겠죠? 그렇다면 sudo dpkg -i 패키지명.deb
<im> 감사합니다
<im> 대체되는 mfcj430wlpr 패키지를 푸는 중입니다 ...
<im> mfcj430wlpr (3.0.1-1) 설정하는 중입니다 ...
<im> mkdir: `/var/spool/lpd/mfcj430w' 디렉토리를 만들 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<im> chown: `/var/spool/lpd/mfcj430w'에 접근할 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<im> chgrp: `/var/spool/lpd/mfcj430w'에 접근할 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<im> chmod: `/var/spool/lpd/mfcj430w'에 접근할 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<im> 라고 나오네요.ㅎ
<yemharc> sudo로 실행하셨나요?
<im> 네
<im> 대체되는 mfcj430wlpr 패키지를 푸는 중입니다 ...
<im> mfcj430wlpr (3.0.1-1) 설정하는 중입니다 ...
<im> mkdir: `/var/spool/lpd/mfcj430w' 디렉토리를 만들 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<im> chown: `/var/spool/lpd/mfcj430w'에 접근할 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<im> chgrp: `/var/spool/lpd/mfcj430w'에 접근할 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<im> chmod: `/var/spool/lpd/mfcj430w'에 접근할 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<im> dpkg 경고라고 나오네요
<samahui> sudo dpkg -i --force-all 패키지명.deb 로 해보세요
<im> 네
<samahui> 저희 아버님이랑 같은 프린터 쓰시는거 같네요.
<samahui> 전 이만 일하러~ 슝~
<Work^Seony> 저도 슬슬 퇴근을...
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 요즘 머리가 너무 아파서 고민이네요...
<yemharc> 귀찮아도 정기검진은 받으세요
<Work^Seony> 그래야할듯 싶네요
<samahui> 퇴근 잘하세요 아프지마시고요~ ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵.  오늘은 아침에 비가 와서 스쿠터를 못타고 왔네요
<Work^Seony> 간만에 이어폰 꼽고 음악 들으면서 가야겠어요
<im> 아..힘들다
<im> 프린터설치 정말 힘드네요
<im> 안돼요
<im> 어디신데요? 비가 오나요?
<Work^Seony> 외국이에요
<im> 아
<yemharc> gmail에서 icloud로 갈아타는데 한세월 걸리네요
<yemharc> 기존의 온갖 메일에서 필요한곳만 걸러내는것도 일이군요
<Work^Seony> 음... 아무래도 아이클라우드 메일은 좀 불편할텐데요
<yemharc> 좀 애매하긴 해요
<yemharc> 푸쉬알림같은거야 잘 오는데
<yemharc> gmail에 비해서 확실히 좀 부족하네
<yemharc> 네요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 좀 그렇죠.  필터, 분류, 별표 등등...
<im> chown: `/var/spool/lpd/mfcj430w'에 접근할 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<im> 등등 아 미치겠습니다.
<im> sudo dpkg -i --force-all 패키지명.deb 맞죠?
<im> 안돼요. 일주일째 고생하는중
<samahui> im님 brother프린터 사이트에서 다운받은 드라이버인가요?
<im> 네..ㅜ.ㅜ
<im> 도저히 설치가 안되네요
<samahui> 파일명 좀 불러주시겠어요? 프린터 모델도 알려주시고요. 리눅스 시스템 종류와 버젼도 좀 알려주세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui> 수고하셨어요
<Work^Seony> 감사합니다.  이따 뵈요
<samahui> 넵
<im> 파일명:mjcj430w.deb 프린터모델:mjcj430w 우분투 13.10    32bit
<im> 파일명은 너무 길어서 제가 수정했어요
<samahui> 설치파일  기존 명칭을 알아야 겠는데요
<im> 네
<samahui> 프린터 드라이버가 두가지가 있어요 로컬프린터 설치파일과 공유프린터 설치파일 다를꺼예요
<samahui> 보통 brother프린터의 경우 잘잡히거든요
<im> mfcj430wlpr-3.0.1-1.i386
<samahui> 그냥 더블클릭해서 설치는 해보셨어요?
<samahui> 그리고 프린터 연결해 놓고 켠상태로 설치하셔야 잡혀요
<im> 더블클릭해서 설치도 해보고 프린터 켜 놓은 상태에서 해 보고했어요
<samahui> 프린터는 켜놓고 연결해 놓고 설치를 해야되요
<samahui> sudo dpkg -i --force-all 설치패키지 이렇게 했는데 에러난다는 거죠?
<samahui> 그나저나 프린터 켜놓고 연결하면 기본적으로 프린터 설정이 될텐데요
<im> 네
<im> 다시 한번 해 볼게요.
<samahui> 넵 전 밥먹고 올게요
<samahui> 점심이 늦었네요
<im> 맛있게 드세요
<samahui> 점심 먹고 왔습니다. 오후에도 힘내서 화이팅! 합시다!
<im> samahui님
<samahui> 네? 왜그러시죠?
<im> 혹시 원격으로 제 컴에 들어와서 프린터 설치해 주실수 있나 싶어서요.ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아! 회사라 조금 곤란하네요 ㅜㅜ
<im> 아..
<im> 네트워크에서는 모델명이 보이는데 도대체 무엇때문에 설치가 안되는지..영 갈피를 못잡겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ? 혹시 설치 이미 되신거고 설정을 잡지 않으신건 아닌가요? 관리에서 프린터 설정 들어가서 거기에 설치한 프린터 추가해줘보세요
<im> 계속 해보는데 안돼서요.
<samahui> 이상한데요.
<samahui> 구글링 좀 더 해보셔야 할듯해요
<im> cpus에러는 어떤현상이죠?
<samahui> cpus에러요??? cups 에러가 아니고요?
<im> cups에러..ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 프린터 설치시 발생하는건 해당 파일이나 경로가 안맞아서 혹은 없어서 나는 걸꺼예요
<im> 아..네
<samahui> 근데 프린터가 설치하는 컴에 붙어있는 건가요? 아니면 다른 컴에 물린거 공유하시는건가요?
<im> 네트워크로 연결되어 있어요
<samahui> /etc/init/cups.conf 파일 확인해보세요
<samahui> 에러가 났으면 /tmp/cups.log 파일 확인도 해보시고요
<samahui> 보면 에러나는 부분에 폴더나 파일 확인해보시면 어느부분이 문제인가 알 수 있을 거예요
<im> 네
<samahui> 구글링 에러부 찾아서 구글에서 검색해보면 해결책 나올꺼예요
<samahui> 전 이만 일하러~ 도움이 못되서 죄송합니다~ 일 좀 하다 올께요
<im> 감사합니다
<autowiz_2014> 요몇일 바빠서 채팅도 잘 못하네요
<samahui_> 저도 무진장 바빠요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 힘내세요~
<autowiz_2014> 산을 넘으면 또 다른 산이 보일뿐
<razGon_chtZlla> 리하이요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 저녁입니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_2014>  써니님 구글에서 좋은소식 있으셨다고 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> http://reinia.net/1025
<razGon_chtZlla> 허걱!!
<razGon_chtZlla> 구글에서 오래요?
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 구글에서 소식온건 몇개월 됐구요, 며칠 전에 페북에서 연락 왔어요
<razGon_chtZlla> 구글 크롬 박스 나오네요.ㅋ
<autowiz_2014> 크롬 박스라 좋네요...
<razGon_chtZlla> 크롬 박스에 우분투올려서 사용해보는거 고려해보려했는데. 그냥 사재로 만드는게 싸겠어요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 아직까지 E350정도면 홈서버로 쓰는데 무리는 없겠죠?
<razGon_chtZlla> 선을 기가바이트 지원선으로 바꿔야 될까요?
<samahui_> 뭐든 돈들이면 좋은거 아닐까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 씨퓨 땜시 좀 그렇지 않을까요
<samahui_> 전 요즘 NAS가 속썩이고 있습니다
<samahui_> 싼거 썼더니 속도가 안나와서 파일공유라는 본연의 임무에 충실하지 못해요
<Seony> NAS가 특히 씨퓨땜시 속도가 안나오죠
<samahui_> 웃긴건 쓰는건 빠른데 읽는게 느리다는겁니다 ㅎㅎ;; 팔아버리고 빠르고 비싼 놈으로 가야겠어요
<Seony> 저도 사려다 말았잖아요
<samahui_> 네
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> NAS쓸거면 그냥 데탑 하나 조립해서 돌리는게 나아요
<samahui_> 그냥 데탑 저전력으로 맞추고 하드 쭈욱 달아주면서 데이터서버로 쓸까 싶어요
<Seony> 저도 돈 모이는데로 제온 박아서 데탑 하나 사려구요
<samahui_> 확실히 그런거 같습니다
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 AMD-E350정도면요. NAS보다는 사양이 좋습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 델에서 나온 제온 달린 데탑서버가 $700 정도거든요
<razGon_chtZlla> 제온서버....ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_chtZlla> 허거거!! 80만원!! 그냥 제가 데스크탑으로 쓸래요.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 요즘 제온은 전기소모량도 많지않아서 괜찮겠던데요
<samahui_> 혼수로 제온서버 하나 해오라고 할까요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 예 실은 제아는 선배님 데탑을 제온으로 맞춰드렸어요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 안정감이 짱이라서요.
<samahui_> 왠만한거 다 해오지 말라고 했더니 뭐 갖고 싶은거 없냐는데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 제온에 SSD박으니 윈도우7에 윈도우가만들어지기전에 바탕화면
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> ssd는 진리죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 네.  아직까진 진리 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 서버에서 SSD를 사용하는게 의미있을까요?
<Seony> 목적에 따라 다르겠죠
<samahui_> 노트북의 경우 보다 더 SSD가 진리예요. 빠르고 저전력이고 아주 좋아요 ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 우분투는 SSD와 HDD를 구분하나요?
<Seony> 읽기만 하면, 당연히 서버라도 ssd는 의미가 있구요..
<samahui_> 서버는 ... 흠... 진짜 목적에 따라서 다르겠는데요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 구분하죠.
<Seony> 제 사무실 데탑도 구분하는데요
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇군요. 물리적인 드라이브는 구분하겠군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ ssd 달면 트림도 알아서 활성화 되요.
<Seony> 리눅스가 그렇게 후지진 않았어요
<razGon_chtZlla> 제말은 그게 아니라. 우분투에 home을 HDD로 설정해줘야 되지 않나해서요.
<Seony> 원래 신기술에 대한 반응은 소비자 시장보다 기업시장이 더 빠르기 때문에...
<razGon_chtZlla> 제가 거기에 자료를 다 모아놓기때문에 말이죠.
<Seony> hdd는 아무래도 /home 이랑 /var가 좋죠
<Seony>  /usr은 ssd에 올리면 좋구요..
<razGon_chtZlla> 지금의 리눅스는 2TB HDD에다가 다 놓으니 구분이 필요없는데. 2개의 다른 물리드라이브로 옮기는 것을 생각못해봐서요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇게 그냥 폴더를 옮겨놓으면 될까요?
<Seony> 홈이요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 예.
<Seony> 네 홈 정도는 그냥 옮기면 되요.  다른 사용자로 로그인하셔서 옮기시면 됩니다
<razGon_chtZlla> 아... 그냥 옮기면 따라다니는 것이였군요.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 외장형으로 옮기고 싶으면 외장 연결하고 홈을 외장으로 이동시키면 적용이 될까요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 하긴 그러겠네요.ㅋ
<Seony> 적용이야 당연히 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 외장이면 예상치 못한 문제가 생길 수도 있어요
<samahui_> 전 저녁 약속이 있어서 댕겨올께요. 갔다가 복귀해야 겠네요.
<samahui_> 저녁시간 즐겁게들 보내세요. 나중에 뵈요
<Seony> 다녀오세요
<razGon_chtZlla> 엇!! 환자보다가!!
<razGon_chtZlla> 저도 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 있다가 뵈어요
<skysky> 안녕하세요
<skysky> eixt
<skysky> exit
<skysky> logout
<samahui> 돌아왔습니다
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<samahui> 전 일하러~
<samahui> 입력 테스트 입니다.
<samahui> 키보드 떨어트렸어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 해피해킹프로2 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 입력은 되네요
<DarkCircle> 해피해킹 프로 패대기 쳐도 동작 잘돼요
<DarkCircle> 물만 안들어가면 ~(~_~)~
<samahui> 패대기 친건 기능에 영향이 없지만 제꺼는 백각이라
<DarkCircle> 키에 흠이 팍 하고 나면
<DarkCircle> 키캡 그냥 사면 되죠
<DarkCircle> ..
<samahui> 더럽힘 당했습니다. 상처와 오염이 생겼어요
<samahui> 키캡이야 사면되지만 하우징을 버린거라 속상해요
<DarkCircle> 제껀 예전에 회로기판하고 같이 가방에 넣고 다니다가 -_-
<DarkCircle> 하우징에 기판자국
<DarkCircle> (...)
<samahui> 헐 ... 아무것도 안덥고요?
<DarkCircle> 원래 그 사이에 책을 넣기로 했는데
<DarkCircle> 정신없이 막 쑤셔박다가
<DarkCircle> ...
<samahui> 그런건 노트북이 많이 당했어요
<samahui> 키보드와 액정사이에 볼팬넣고 닫는다던지 하는 일이요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 그 이후로 미대애들이 들고 다니는 그 플라스틱 가방
<DarkCircle> 그거 사서 거기에 기판 넣고 다닙니다. (...)
<DarkCircle> 헐
<samahui> 여직원한테 들고오라고 했더니 그대로 접어서 자판에 있던 책이며 볼팬 그대로 껴놓고 접어 가지고 오더군요 아니나 다를까 그대로 액정에 멍이 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 액정님은 안녕하신가요 (_ _ ) 너브죽
<DarkCircle> 헐
<DarkCircle> -0- -0-
<samahui> 예전 일입니다
<samahui> 적분에 노트북 갈았죠
<DarkCircle> 액정값 ~= 노트북값 이죠
<samahui> 덕분에
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 요샌 액정값 > 노트북값 이라
<DarkCircle> 뭘 사도 노트북이 싸다능 (응?)
<samahui> 새로 나온 노트북들은 액정값이 그리 비싸지 않다고 느껴지는데 (제품이 비싸니까) 중고는 정말 액정이 노트북 가격이죠
<samahui> 전 다 비싼겄만 써요
<samahui> 워스크테이션급 커다란 놈들만 취급하거든요
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 흠
<DarkCircle> IBM 싱크패드 같이 규격화 된 제품좀 팔았으면 좋겠는데
<samahui> 가장 작은녀석도 11인치이지만 두꺼원 에일리언웨어예요
<DarkCircle> 요새는 그런게 없더라구요
<samahui> 싱크패드도 예전 예기죠 요즘은 에휴~
<samahui> 예전 싱크패드 같은 기종이 가장 좋쵸
<DarkCircle> 메인보드랑 LCD만 빼고 다 착탈할 수 있게 하면
<DarkCircle> 돈 꽤 벌텐데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 업그레이드 한다고 하면 막 떼어냈다 붙였다가 ..
<samahui> 요즘 T420이나 W520구입할까 생각중입니다. 마지막 7열자판의 싱크패드
<samahui> 그게 노트북은 전체 설계가 조직적으로 연계되어있어서 그게 힘들어요
<DarkCircle> 7열자판이 갑이죠
<DarkCircle> 손이 오그라들지도 않고
<DarkCircle> 넓직하고
<samahui> 그래픽카드 하나 갈아도 발열와 전력차 땜시 망해요
<samahui> 네 그래서 좋아라하죠
<samahui> 키감도 갑이고요
<DarkCircle> 저야 손이 작으니까 상관이 없는데
<DarkCircle> 손가락 굵은 분들이 오그리토그리 하면서 낑낑거리고 칠 수는 없잖아요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 키보드는 좀 넓직하게 나와야 제맛
<samahui> 요즘은 델 워크스테이션이 그나마 배치나 키감이나 났더군요
<samahui> 그래서 요즘 메인은 델 워크스테이션 노트북 입니다 .
<DarkCircle> 한때는 리브렛또 6인치 같은게 나왔는데
<DarkCircle> 써보니까 아니더라 해서 다시 11 -> 15 -> 17
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 가는듯
<samahui> 그리고 코딩 작업에 쓰는 놈은 예전 A31p라는 모델이나 T61p 혹은 T400을 사용합니다
<samahui> 근데 가지고 다니면서 쓰기에 딱 좋은 크기는 12인치 아니면 14인치예요
<samahui> 노트북 다운 크기죠
<samahui> 더 작으면 편의성이 줄어들고 더 크면 이동성이 줄어들죠
<DarkCircle> 제일 부담이 없죠 12~13인치가 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 무게도 고만고만하고
<DarkCircle> 17인치를 ... 들고 다니는 휴먼이 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 누구였더라 (...)
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 흉기같 ..
<samahui> 요즘은 고해상도가 그런 작은 인치에서 나오니까 괜찮지만 얼마전까지도 15인치 이상되야 풀HD가 나와서요
<DarkCircle> 쓰는 입장에선 화면도 크고 키보드도 뭐도 다 시원시원해서 좋은데 혐오스러워요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그래서 최소 14인치~15인치가 이동도 하면서 사용할만한 녀석들이였어요
<samahui> 요즘은 아닙니다. 미니도 고해상도가 나와서 작업 편의성이 안떨어져요
<DarkCircle> 최근에는 13인치 즈음에서 레티나...
<DarkCircle> 가 되죠?
<samahui> 맥은 이미 나왔었고 윈도우 노트북들도 요즘 나오기 시작했습니다
<samahui> QHD인가뭔가해서 3200 해상도요
<samahui> 그래도 성능과 발열과 화면크기까지 감안해서 제 작업환경에 최상의 조건은 FHD해상도 이상의 15인치 정도의 노트북이더군요
<samahui> 전 두꺼운거 좋아요 안정감도 있고 키보드 키감도 살아있거든요
<samahui> HHK 실험하느라 길이 괜시리 길어지게되네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 잘눌려지니 다행입니다
<samahui> 그럼 전 또 일 좀 하다 올께요~ 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요 ~
<DarkCircle> 요샌 HHKB 국내보단 아마존 주문이 더 싸드라구요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 참고하세요 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 넵 ~
<samahui> ? 일하려다 아마존 소리에 돌아왔습니다
<samahui> 국내는 35만원 고정입니다
<samahui> 아마존이 이거보다 싼가요? 배송이랑 관세하면 비슷할건데요?
<DarkCircle> 물량이 엔고때 들어와서 아직 안풀려서 그렇대요.
<samahui> 아~
<DarkCircle> 30만원쯤 합니다.
<samahui> 그럼 그렇게 구입하는게 났겠네요
<samahui> 근데 몇만원 차이면 그냥 속편하게 국내에서 사고 AS받는게 났겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 5만원 차이는 상당하거든요
<DarkCircle> 제가 일시불로 24만원에 샀던지라 ..
<samahui> 헉
<DarkCircle> 36만원까지 올랐을땐
<samahui> ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 어이구 망했네 라고 ...
<samahui> 전 오래되서요
<samahui> 40만원대 일때 샀어요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 헐...
<samahui> 새로 하나 사려다가 35만원이길래 아~ 적당하다 하고 있었습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 제 번역 멘토분은 18만원인가 ...
<DarkCircle> 그보다 더 쌀때 사셨는데
<DarkCircle> 제작년인가 기판이 삭어가지고 ...
<DarkCircle> 버렸 ...
<samahui> 외국에서 직접사면 싸지만 관세등이 붙어서 국내에서 불가능한 가격아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 관세 없어요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 컴터 부품이예요 하고
<samahui> 그런가요?
<DarkCircle> 구매가격의 10%만 내면 돼요
<samahui> 그럼 하나 새로 구입할까요?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 3만원 땡으로 내면 됩니다.
<samahui> 근데 요즘 아마존 국내 카드 안된다는 소리가 있던데요
<samahui> 잘되나요? 전 아멕인디
<DarkCircle> 비자카드는 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 아멕은 잘 모르겠어요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 아멕도 아마 될텐데
<samahui> 한번 도전해 봐야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 비자 마스터카드 아멕
<DarkCircle> 이정도 ..
<samahui> 오늘은 우선 이녀석으로  좀 해주면서 상태 좀 지켜보고요 ㅎㅎ;; 아마 주말쯤 지르지 않을까 싶어요
<samahui> 일하고 올께요~ 좋은정보 감사합니다 ^^
<DarkCircle> 쉬엄쉬엄 고민해보시고 나서 지르셔도 될거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 가격은 고정
<samahui> 넵 ~
<DarkCircle> 아 레이아웃 잘 보고 사세요
<DarkCircle> JP로 사면 망합니다.
<samahui> JP버젼은 쉬프트키땜시 안사요... 엔터는 마음에 들지만요
<samahui> 그나저나 일이에 좀 더 매진해야 겠네요. 진도가 안나가요. 세안하고 와서 다시하면 열심히~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-06
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2014> 날씨 장난 아니게 춥내요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 몇도에요?
<autowiz_2014> 영하 3도 영하 5도 정도 되는거 같은데
<autowiz_2014> 체감은 영하 10도 정도 되는듯 하네요.
<Work^Seony> 실제 온도보단 체감온도가 중요하니...
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_chtZlla> 날씨가 그래도 어제보단 좋은거 같아요
<razGon_chtZlla> 누구 파노라마 모니터나 혹은 27인치 QHD모니터 쓰시는 분?
<razGon_chtZlla> 사용기를 들어보려 합니다. 제 진료실에 모니터 듀얼로 쓰는데 한개가 맛가기 시작해서요
<Work^Seony> 파노라마 모니터는 기능이 뭔가 특별한게 있는 거에요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 29인치 21:9모니터요. 한번에 창을 3개띄울수 있죠. 업무용으로는 괜찮다고 하더군요.
<samahui> LG파노라마 모니터 너무 땡기긴 하더군요. 길게 옆으로 길어서 회전만 시키면 정말 길게~ 코드를 읽을 수 있을듯한 포스랄까 그런게 있어서 땡겨요
<razGon_chtZlla> 사용하시는 분들중에 호불호가 갈리더군요. 세로때문에요.
<samahui> 세로 해상도가 낮은가요?
<samahui> 1080이상만 되면 크게 나쁘지는 않을꺼 같은데요
<razGon_chtZlla> 2560*1080입니다.
<samahui>  요즘 노트북들이 다 1080이라 그런지 전 괜찮은거 같던데요. 물론 1200이상의 해상도를 가진 놈들에 비해서 아쉽기는 하지만요
<razGon_chtZlla> 27인치QHD는 2560*1440이요. 해상도는 좋은데. 글씨가 작은게 문제라고 하더군요.
<samahui> 근데 회전을 안시키고 쓴다면 전 그냥 QHD나 레티나 정도의 해상도로 갈듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아
<samahui> 그렇네요
<samahui> 확실히 그냥 QHD로 가는게 작업환경상 났기는 하겠어요
<samahui> 아무튼 그래도 매력적으로 보이기는 하더군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 사람을 보는 직업이라서. 모니터가 높게 세워지면 들어올때의 표정을 못보고 무슨 벽을 쌓는거 같아서 좀 그렇더군요.
<samahui> 다중 작업시 모니터 두개 쓰는걸 하나에 묶어 놓은듯한 구상은 괜찮은거 같아요.
<razGon_chtZlla> QHD의 문제는 글씨와 벽을 만들어낸다는 거죠.
<samahui> 패널 크기를 키우는 수밖에 없겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 파노라마는 현재 모니터의 10 cm정도만 높아져서 별차이 없거든요.ㅋ
<samahui> 해상도에 따른 가독성 저하는 인치를 크게 가는 수밖에 없겠네요
<razGon_chtZlla> 게다가 글씨 크기가 의외로 발목잡더군요.
<samahui> 근데 파노라마LCD가 30인치 이상이 있나요? 없죠?
<razGon_chtZlla> 34인치짜리 있습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 2560*1440
<autowiz_2014> 엘지에서 이번에 나온게
<samahui> 그걸 구입하시는 겁니다 ㅋ
<autowiz_2014> 3500 * 1440 인거 같던데요
<razGon_chtZlla> 아!! 지송. 잘못찍었군요. 3500*1440맞습니다.ㅋ
<autowiz_2014> 정확하게는 3500 근처인데 잘 기억이
<samahui> 1440 해상도면 화면 그대로 놓고 써도 볼수있는 코드수도 늘어나고 괜찮겠네요
<samahui> 가격이 문제네요
<autowiz_2014> 가격이 120만원 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 지금  2560*1440 짜리 두개 쓰는데, 글씨 괜찮던데요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 그거 구입하는건 좋은데. 환자를 보는 거라서 그거 띄워놓구 환자보면 무슨 벽쌓는느낌일거에요.ㅋ
<samahui> 인치가 어떻게 되세요? Seony님
<Work^Seony> 27요
<samahui> 27인치만 되도 책상위에 놓고 쓴다면 가독성 괜찮을거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 한쪽 모니터는 아예 코딩만 하는데, 가독성이나 뭐나 다 괜찮은거 같아요
<samahui> 아! razGon님은 환자 상담때 쓰시려는거군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 환자상담은 나중에 오큘러스 리프트 나오면 그걸로 환자 몸속에 직접 들어가서 미팅을... ㅎㅎ 이런날이 올까 모르겠네요...
<samahui> 그럴꺼 같아요 저도 27인치 QHD인데 가독성도 좋고 쓸만해요
<razGon_chtZlla> 진료용으로 쓰려는 겁니다. ㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 그러면 27인치로 가볼까요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 27인치 정도면 괜찮은거 같아요 ㅋ
<samahui> 가격도 비교적 저렴하자나요
<razGon_chtZlla> 예 둘다 가격이 비슷해서요. 근데 차이가 의외로 파노라마가 불량화소가 많더라구요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그래서 27인치로 결정해 보려합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 너무 벽쌓는거 같은 느낌이 들어서요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 높이가 68cm라서요.
<samahui> 모니터 넘어로 환자보는거 아니면 상관없지 않나요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇긴 한데 들어올때 환자 인사하고 표정을 보는게 의외로 신경써지더군요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그순간에 환자의 상태에 대한 파악을 해야 되서요.
<autowiz_2014> 반투명 모니터 같은거 안나오나요 영화처럼 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 책상 배치를 환자분 들어오면 책상 옆쪽으로 들어오도록 바꾸시는건 어떠세요? 책상에 앉으면 환자가 옆을 보게 되는거죠. 그럼 들어올때 몸돌려서 보시고 대화하시고 기록은 다시 몸을 돌려서 작업... 귀찮으려나요?
<samahui> 제가 다니던 외과 병원 선생님이 그렇게 자리 배치 해놨었거든요. 책상을 사이에 놓고 앉는게 아니라 책상 옆쪽으로 앉도록 배치해서요 ㅋ다만 그렇게 놓으면 모니터가 다 보여서 기록하는걸 환자도 볼 수 있다는...
<razGon_chtZlla> 환자분의 동선이 문쪽으로 들어오면 모니터 너머로 저랑 인사하고 옆으로 오세요. 근데 모니터를 놓으면 인사를 못해서요. 책상을 옆으로 돌리면 진료실의 가용공간이 확실히 좁아집니다.
<samahui> 책상을 유리로 바꾸고 모니터를 책상 속으로... ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_chtZlla> 게다가 제 진료는 환자 눕혀놓거나 엎드려서 하는 게 많아서 그런 방식으로 하면 뒤로 완전히 돌아야 됩니다.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 환자에게 설명하게 좋게 하기 위해서는 IPS패널로 된걸 해야 겠더군요.
<samahui> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 S-IPS와 AH-IPS와 차이는 뭔지요? 검색해도 된통 차이를 좀 이해하기 힘들어서요.
<samahui> 글쎄요 구글링 해봐야 알겠는데요.
<samahui> s-ips가 기존 방식이고
<samahui> 보다 기능계량되서 나온 아이패드등에 들어가는 패널방식이 AH-ips네요
<samahui> 엘쥐에서 앞으로 밀어줄 패널이 AH_IPS랍니다
<razGon_chtZlla> ahoops_: 어서오세요!!
<samahui> 어서오세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇군요. 그러면 더더욱이 QHD로 가야 겠네요.ㅋ
<samahui> 근데 AH_IPS가 S-IPS보다 약간 어두운 감이 있다는군요
<samahui> 유일한 단점이랍니다
<samahui> 지나가던 직원 말입니다 ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 문제는 가독성이죠.ㅋ
<samahui> 가독성이야 S-IPS이후로 나쁜게 있던가요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 나오는 모니터야 뭐 가독성은 다 좋잖아요
<Work^Seony> 뭘 사도 중간은 가지않나요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 그냥 IPS부터 다 좋은거 같던데요. 오히려 밝기문제나 반응속도 등 게임할때 신경쓰이는 부분 이외에는 다 그게 그거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 게임도 안하고있어서 정말 다 비슷하게 좋아요 ㅋ
<samahui> 전 오히려 모니터 오래 들여다보고 있어야되서 눈안아프게 만들어주는거 좋아라합니다.
<samahui> 일부러 구형모니터 사고 그럽니다. 눈의 보호를 위해서 눈이 편하다고 소문난 놈으로 구입하거든요
<Work^Seony> 겜할 때 반응속도는 모니터보단 그래픽카드 성능부터 확인해야하지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그건 그렇죠. 하긴 요즘은 모니터 반응속도 느린게 많이 없죠 ㅋ 그래도 반응속도 안나오면 멀미나요
<samahui> 하긴 게임 할 일이 없어서 신경쓴지 오래되었네요. 요즘은 다른거 안보고 밝기조절 세밀하게 되는게 마음에 들더군요
<samahui> 눈 아픈게 다른것보다 밝기에 기인하는 경우가 많더라고요
<Work^Seony> 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 밝다고 좋은건 아니더라구요
<Work^Seony> 실내 밝기랑 비교해서 맞추는게 좋더라구요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 밝기 조절 잘 해줘야지 아니면 전 오후만되도 눈이 찡~ 해요
<samahui> 일을 못하겠더군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 아... 그렇군요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 점점 고민속으로..어제는 파노라마 오늘은 QHD
<samahui> 둘다 지르시는겁니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 허걱...
<razGon_chtZlla> 둘다 지르는 건..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> LG gram노트북어제 써보았는데.. 키감이....ㅠㅠ너무 않좋아요. 키피치가 넘 낮네요
<samahui> 요즘 노트북들 특히 미니들은 키감 기대하면 안되요
<Work^Seony> 놋북 두께를 한 10센치로 만들면 기계식 달 수 있을까요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 예전 노트북들 중 5센티 정도 되는것중에 기계식 달린 모델들이 있었죠
<samahui> 비록 팬티엄 1때 이전의 일이지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 놋북들 키감 괜찮은거 같던데요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 하긴 제가 써본게 맥북이랑 TP라... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그램은 좀 많이 실망이예요. 무게를 줄이려고 그런건지 아니면 가격을 줄이려고 그런건지 몰라도 키감 너무 나쁘죠. 예전에 P100이나 C1같은 타블릿 11인치 모델도 키감은 정말 좋았는데 그런 키보드 활용이라도하지 라는 생각이 드네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ맥쓰시고 요즘TP로 가셨으면 키감 좋게 느끼셨을거예요
<Work^Seony> 옛날건 안좋은가봐요?
<samahui> 옛날거보다 않좋아요
<samahui> 맥이 키감은 안좋은 편인지라 그거 쓰다 TP썼으면 키감 좋게 느끼셨을거라고요
<Work^Seony> 제가 쓰는게 T530인데 재질이 아주 부드럽더라구요...
<samahui> 상대적으로요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데 전 맥북 키감 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 계속 TP구형부터 써와서 요즘 키감이 별로거든요
<Work^Seony> 원래부터 알루미늄 애플 키보드를 써온지라...
<samahui> 나름 적응이 되신거군요
<Work^Seony> 제가 그 알루미늄 애플 키보드로도 한글 단타 930 쳐서 스샷까지 찍었답니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 구형TP 로 노트북 키감을 배워서 왠만하면 좋다고 못느끼겠어요
<razGon_chtZlla> 요즘 엘지거 노트북은 키감이 점점 구려져요.
<samahui> 근데 구형 노트북들 찾아서 두드려보면 확실히 요즘보다 키감이 좋아요. 찰지다고 할까요. 그런느낌이 많이들죠. 요즘은 가격때문인지 너무 키보드 키가 단순화되서 키감 기대하기 힘들죠
<samahui> 예전 TP키보드 뜯어보면 키 지지대가 3중구조로 된것도 있어요. 키켑아래 지지대있고 그 아래 X자로 다시 자리가 자리잡고 리버둠의 질감도 보다 단단하고 아무튼 전체적으로 두드리면 계속 두드리고 싶다는 생각이 들게 하는 그런 구조였죠
<Work^Seony> 그런 점에서는, 아무리 놋북이 있어도 집에서 쓸 때는 기계식 붙여서 쓰는게 낫다는게 제 의견입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 예전에는 그런 차이를 만들고 비싸게 팔면 팔렸기 때문에 키보드에 투자를 했지만 요즘은 비슷한 성능에 비슷한 모양인지라 차별화보다는 보다 저렴하고 쉽게 생산해서 팔 생각으로 만든다는 느낌입니다
<ipeter> 오랫만에 인사드립니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그래도 놋북의 장점인 이동성과 편의성을 외장 달면 못느끼자나요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~~~
<ipeter> 무척 춥네요.
<Work^Seony> 밖에 나갈 때는 어쩔 수 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 안에서 쓸 때는, 기계식으로 고고씽
<samahui> 네 많이 추워졌네요
<samahui> 요 몇일 싸늘~ 합니다
<ipeter> 다들 설 잘 보내셨는지요?
<Work^Seony> 해피해킹 하나 사볼까 하다가, 부드럽다고 해서 포기했습니다.
<samahui> 그래도 어제보다는 안춥자나요. 어제 아침 체감온도는 영하20도였어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전 부드러운거 싫거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 해피해킹 떨궈서 기스났어요
<samahui> 어제 밤에 울고 있었습니다 작업하면서 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 전 무조건 흑축입니다
<samahui> 전 주변이 시끄러워해도 청축... 아니면 그냥 무접점으로
<samahui> 찰칵거리고 찰진 느낌이 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 흑축도 나름 무접점인거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 느낌은 그래도 스위치 키 들어간 기계식인지라... 전 키압만 높아서 장시간 쓰기에는 별로더라구요
<samahui> 요즘 적축이나 백축이 인기더군요
<samahui> 하지만 전 무조건 청축!
<razGon_chtZlla> 저도 흑축입니다.
<samahui> 기계식하면 청축이죠. 왕 시끄러움 ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 적축은 어떤지요?
<samahui> 적축은 흑축에서 키압 낮은걸 생각하시면 됩니다
<samahui> 키압 낮은 흑축의 느낌입니다
<ahoops_> 진리는 리얼포스입니다
<samahui> 리얼과 해피가 종착력이죠
<samahui> 정전무접점의 패시!
<samahui> 패기!
<samahui> 단점은 너무 비싸요
<ahoops_> 그래도 오래쓰자나요.
<samahui> 기계식 이상이면 다 오래쓰자나요~
<ahoops_> 제가 리얼포스 2개 가지고있는데 7년은된듯하네요.
<samahui> 넘 비싸요 한 10여만원씩 가격 내려야 정가예요... 한국에서는요
<samahui> 리얼 36만원선 해피 35만원선 ㅡㅡ 현제 국내 가격입니다
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 에일리언웨어에 비하면 훙!
<samahui> 그건 노트북이자나요~~~~
<ahoops_> 아 댓어요
<ahoops_> 훙
<samahui> 글고 제가 가진 놋북중 최고가는 델의 에일리언웨어 아닙니다 ~
<ahoops_> ..
<samahui> 같은 델의 웍크스테이션 라인입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 그거보다 좋은 사양의 놋북이 존재하긴하는건가요.
<ahoops_> 찾아봐야징.
<samahui> 게임이나 일반 작업에서 성능은 확실히 에일리언웨어같은 게이밍 노트북이 갑이지만 전문적으로가면 웍스들이있습니다
<samahui> 전용 그래픽카드만 수백하기땜시 결국 더 비싸져요
<ahoops_> ..
<ahoops_> http://www.dell.com/kr/business/p/precision-laptops
<ahoops_> 이런것들입니까.
<samahui> 델 프리시전 m4600 m4800 두개 사용중입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 그래도 저렴한 15.6인치로 갔어요
<samahui> 문제는 풀업인지라 가격이 저가격보다 비싸요
<ahoops_> ..
<samahui> 500만원 넘겼습니다
<ahoops_> 너무한거아닙니까.
<ahoops_> 랩탑 500짜리 여친림 상납하시면서 리얼포스 몇푼한다구!!!
<samahui> 얼마전에 m4600을 메인으로 쓰다가보니 너무 좋아서 최신으로 질러버렸습니다
<samahui> 그게 m4800
<samahui> 580만냥 들었습니다. 그리고 전 지금 손가락 빨고 있습니다. 결혼자금에 노트북에 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 쩌는군요;;
<Work^Seony> 겜하실려고 사신 거에요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 기왕 사실거 모니터 6개 달고 자동차 시뮬레이터 만드시지 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: samahui님에 비하면 저흰 그냥 서민일뿐..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그러게요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 서민 좋아요.  중간은 가잖아요  ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 진정한 악의 축은 samahui님임.
<samahui> 아니죠. 전 하나는 회사돈 하나는 제돈이니까 평범합니다
<samahui> 거기다 사고 손꾸락 빨고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 암튼 하나는 사비로 구입하신거자나요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 구입하신후에 손꾸락 빠시는거자나요.
<Work^Seony> 빨리 돈 모아서 제온 박은 홈서버 하나 사야하는데, 돈이 안모이네요
<samahui> 결혼자금에 손댔다는 후문이.. 여친님 예물이 케럿에서 5부다이아로 바뀌었다는 소문이...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 진정한 서민은 안사고 손꾸락 빠는거임 ㅠ
<samahui> 농담이고 월급 다 털어넣고 질렀습니다. 그리고 한달간 정신수행
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 암튼..키보드는 리얼포스 101이에요.
<ahoops_> 101빼고는 다 안되는거죠.
<ahoops_> 윈도키있고 그러면 안되는겁니다.
<samahui> 키보는 해피해킹프로2 입니다 아예 60키예요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 윈도키가 뭔가요? ㅋㅋ
<samahui> F1~12 키도 없어요
<samahui> 다 Fn키 조합
<ahoops_> 펑션키는 중요합니다.
<Work^Seony> 키 조합해서 쓰는거 은근히 귀찮을 거 같은데요...
<samahui> 자고로 컨트롤키는 capslock지라에 있어야 vi작업시 편안합니다
<ahoops_> 순수펑션키가 좋아요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 키보드 살 때 무조건 숫자키패드까지 붙은걸로만 사거든요
<samahui> 그게 쓰다보면 쓸만합니다
<ahoops_> 그거시.. 해피해킹의 최대 단점이에요.
<samahui> 익숙해지기 나름이죠. 익숙해지기만하면 오히려 더 빠르고 편해요
<samahui> 최대 단점은 방향키죠 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 방향키는 어차피 안쓰기때문에 ㅠ
<samahui> 없으니까요 Fn조합으로 [;/'키가 방향키입니다
<samahui> 그래도 없으면 허전하죠 8비트에서부터 있던놈인데 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음.. 저는 방향키에 홈엔드페이지업다운 다 쓰는데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저도 그게 젤 걸려요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 손목이 아픈가
<ahoops_> 암튼 윈도키가 없어야됩니당.
<samahui> 노트북쓸때 가장 자주 쓰는것중 하나가 홈엔드페이지업다운이거든요
<samahui> 근데 해피는 것도 펑션
<samahui> 조합입니다
<Work^Seony> 전 윈도우키는 맥 때문에 있어야되요.  Command키에 상응하는게 있어야해서.
<ahoops_> 딴키보드 쓰다가 윈도키 눌려버리면 바로 작업접고 맥주마십니다.
<samahui> 아 맥이면 해피랑 딱이죠
<samahui> 해피 맥에 가장 잘 맞아요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 리눅스나 맥을 기반으로 만들어진 배열입니다
<Work^Seony> 네 그 얘긴 들었어요
<samahui> 스위치 조절하면 맥에 딱 맞게 변합니다
<ahoops_> 글고 해피는 무겁지 않습니다.
<Work^Seony> 특히 vi에 최적화되어있다고..
<samahui> 넵
<ahoops_> 남자라면 무거운거써야죠.
<samahui> 정말 편해요 caps lock위치에 ctrl키가 있어서 손가락 안꺽고 조합키 쓰기 편합니다
<samahui> 그래서 VI에서 편하다고 하는 겁니다
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요... 아 근데 혹시 vim에서 ctrl 많이 쓰나요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 아는 키 조합은 ctrl+r 뿐이 없는데...
<ahoops_> 키바인딩은 바꾸면 됩니다. 훙.
<samahui> ctrl+v, ctrl+c, ctrl+r
<samahui> 등등
<samahui> 쓰다보면 많죠
<Work^Seony> ctrl+c는 무슨 기능이에요?
<samahui> 단축기 많이 쓰는식이면 편해요. 근데 마우스 자주쓰면 안쓰게되요
<samahui> 인서트모드 끄기요
<samahui> 손안움직이고 쓸때 편하죠
<samahui> ESC갈필요가 없어져서요
<Work^Seony> 오오... 여태 이런걸 몰랐네
<samahui> 해피로 VI작업 오래하다보면 단축기를 많이 쓰게됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 마우스 없이 작업이 가능하죠
<Work^Seony> 음...  근데 vim보단 터미널 작업이 컨트롤키 더 많이 쓰는 것 같네요
<samahui> 그때도 해피가 편하죠
<Work^Seony> ctrl + u,w,y 등등..
<samahui> 그러니 지르세요~ (지름신 발동)
<samahui> 외국이니 여기보다 저렴할꺼예요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  지를까 하다가, 부드럽다고 해서 싫어요ㅕ
<samahui> 30만원 이하던데요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 키보드 키는 바꾸면 된다니깐요 훙.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 네  한 230 달러 정도..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 완전 싸네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 두개사서 하나 붙여줘요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 사탄의 꼬임에 넘어가시면 안됩니다.
<samahui> 새거 갖고 싶어요
<ahoops_> 리얼포스로가세요.
<Work^Seony> 아 260달러네요
<samahui> 리얼포스가 더 비싸요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 해피해킹 프로2
<samahui> 그정도 할꺼예요 그래서 30만원 정도에 대행으로 구입가능하더라고요
<Work^Seony> 리얼포스 87 텐키리스는 235
<Work^Seony> 둘다 가격은 비슷하네요
<samahui> 국내 구입하면 35~36만원인지라 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 어차피 구입하고 싸모님께 혼날건데 기왕이면 더 비싼걸로 구입하시고 혼나세요. 그거시진리에요.
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 근데, 리얼포스는 부드럽다고 해서 싫어요
<samahui> 해피가 딱이예요
<Work^Seony> 흑축도 충분히 부들버거든요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 감도 체크해보신적있으세요?
<samahui> 키감이 예술입니다 ㅋ
<ipeter> 키보드 말씀이시군요.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 감도를 어떻게 체크해요?
<ahoops_> 딴얘들이랑 틀려요.
<samahui> 네
<ahoops_> 듣보잡들이랑은 비교하시면 안됩니다.
<samahui> 감도는 무게로 체크하는거라
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 일단은 현재 목표는 홈서버를 제온 달린 걸로 교체하는 거에요
<samahui> 10원짜리와 50원짜리 올려놓고 체크합니다
<samahui> 해피같은경우 균등 54g인가 45g인가 기억이 안나네요 암튼 그래서리
<Work^Seony> 제 흑축은 500원짜리 올려도 안내려가는거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 버전마다 틀려요.
<samahui> 10원짜리 3개 50원짜리1하나 이렇게 올렸었나.... 아 기억이 가물가물하네요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 키압이 그람수로 판매자 사이트에 보통 나오지 않나요?
<samahui> 해피같은경우 균등이 좋아요
<samahui> 네 나올꺼예요
<samahui> 그럼 동전 무게 달아서 맞춰 올려보면 알 수 있죠
<ipeter> 전 키 높이는 높고, 키압이 작은게 좋더라구요.
<ipeter> 적축사고 싶은데...
<ipeter> 돈이 없습니다.
<samahui> 같은 동전 올렸는데 안내려가면 그보다 무겁고 그런식으로 맞춰보는거죠
<ahoops_> ipeter: 키압작은거면 리얼포스가 진리입니다.
<ipeter> 아, 늦었지만 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<ahoops_> 스치면 글자 들어갑니다.
<samahui> 전 적당한 키압에 찰칵거리고 쫀득한게 좋아요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 모두들 건강하세요!
<samahui> 아! 새해 복 많이 받으세요~~~
<samahui> 감사합니다~
<ahoops_> 복검나받으세요.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 오..검색해보겠습니다! 좋은 정보, 추천 감사해요!
<ahoops_> 맨날 타이핑하는데 키압이 높으면 좋지 않습니다.
<ipeter> 그런가요?
<ahoops_> 스치면 샤샥 들어가줘야 타이핑하면서 살아갈수가 있는거죠.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 역시 전 내공이 부족하군요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 누른다는 생각을 하면서 타이핑하면서 어떻게 행복할수가 있겠습니까.
<ipeter> ahoops_: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ahoops_: 저도 스치는 타이핑으로 내공을 단련해보겠습니다.
<ahoops_> 키보드는 그저 스칠뿐..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 예전에 사무실에서 클릭버전 기계식 쓰다가..
<ahoops_> 진짜 원망많이 들었던 기억이 나는군요.
<samahui> 전 지금도 써요. 청축! 용감한 직원!
<ahoops_> 결국엔 사장님이 직접 쓰지마!!라고 하셔서;;; 그 키보드 폐기처분했던 기억이 나는군요 ㅠ
<samahui> 청축에 해피에 다다다다다다닥
<ahoops_> 제가 딴 사람은 다 이기는데 따장님은 넘사벽;;
<ipeter> 조용한 키보드 하나 사야겠어요.
<samahui> 전 따장님이랑 멀어서 괜찮아요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> ilocks많이 쓰는거 같은데..
<samahui> 아이락이 노트북 키보드 시스무리하게 생긴 놈들을 많이 만들어서 노트북 좋아라하는 사람들은 잘쓰죠
<ipeter> 철자가 저게 아니네요.
<ahoops_> ipeter:  그냥 리얼포스 하나 사시고..키보드 관련 이슈없이 살아가시는게 가장 싸게 행복하게 사실수있는 방법이에요.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> ahoops_: 중고로 사야하나요?
<ahoops_> 전 스페어로 2개 가지고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 키보드는 중고사기가 싫네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 아!
<ipeter> 저 핸드폰 잘 바꿨어요!
<samahui> 키보드 중고를 사실때는 여자분을 피하세요
<im> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> im: 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 손톱과 머리카락과 온갖 먼지와 가끔 커피까지 들어가 있습니다
<ipeter> 아이폰5s 갔습니다!
<ipeter> 헐..
<im> 아우 힘들다
<im> 프린터 아직 해결 못했어요.ㅎ
<ipeter> samahui: 주옥같은 조언 정말 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> im: 안녕하세요?
<im> 네
<ahoops_> ipeter: 저 리얼포스 7년넘게 잘쓰고있으니..한번도 고장없이요. 중고사셔도 될것같아요.
<samahui> 최고의 키보드를 찾으신다면 중고밖에 없지만 모델M이라는 놈이 있습니다
<samahui> 전혀 다른 방식의 키보드죠
<im> 어디껀데요?
<samahui> 철컹 거리는 타자기 타이핑을 느끼실수 있습니다
<im> samahui:어디껀데요?
<samahui> 버클링 키보드입니다 IBM 모델 M입니다
<ahoops_> 그건 커스터마이징된녀석들로 구입할수있는데.. 중고가 더 비싼 전설의 키보드;
<samahui> 저도 하나 있습니다
<samahui> 근데 전 예전에 나온 놈이 아니라 그 이후 나온 놈이라 조금 값어치가 떨어집니다
<ahoops_> 예전 사무실에 하나 있었는데 완전 오래된거라서 이거 머야?하고 쳐박아놓던것이 알고보니 m이였다는;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 그런경우가 많죠
<samahui> 저도 그렇게 한개 버렸었습니다. 키보드에 관심없을때 제 데탑과 함께 고물상 아자씨가 실어갔죠
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 실려가는 그 뒷모습이 어찌나 찡한지 ㅜㅜ 고물상 아젔가 주고간 엿을 물고 한동안 말이 없었죠
<ahoops_> 한동안은 키보드가 맘에 안들면 일하기 싫었었는데 맥북사고 나서는..
<samahui> 아잤씨~ 가져가지마요 라고 속으로 외쳤습니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 레티나 아니면 일하기 싫어지는걸고 바뀌었네요.
<samahui> 맥북... 키보드는 이쁩니다
<samahui> 끝
<samahui> 스티브 형아가 살아있을때 키보드 외형보다 기능과 감촉에 신경을썼었더라면 저도 맥북빠가 되었을텐디... 다행이죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 레티나 땜시 넘어갔다가도 키보드땜시 돌아올 수 있었습니다
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 수다도 신나게 떨었구.
<ahoops_> 전 이제 여친림이 해놓은 점심 체크해야합니다.
<samahui> 내일 드디어 사진 촬영합니다만... 긴장보다는 빠지지않는 제 살들에 분노를 느낍니다 ㅜㅜ 살빼고 말겠어요!!!
<im> 브라더프린터 설치하는것 포기했어요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 맛나게 드시고 오세요
<samahui> 헉!
<im> 이젠 캐논ip90 프린터
<ahoops_> 철수합니다.
<samahui> im: 구글 검색 좀 더 해보세요
<samahui> 캐논은 정말 쉽게 설치 됩니다
<samahui> 제가 캐논쓰거든요 구형 mf4150이요 ㅋ
<samahui> 한방에 잡습니다
<im> 캐논ip90설치는 했는데 문제가 프린팅했을때 백지만 되서 나오는 문제가 있네요
<im> ㅜ.ㅜ
<im> 프린터 때문에 2주이상 해매고 있어요.ㅎ
<samahui> 그건 다른 문제 같은데요. 설치 되었고 프린팅이 안되는거면 인쇄 설정부분 건드려보세요
<im> 그래야 될듯하네요
<im> ㅎㅎ
<im> 공부 진짜 열심히 되더라고요
<samahui> 직접 보지않고는 그 이상의 조언은 힘들거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<im> 그래도 조언 정말 감사합니다.^^
<samahui> 아니요 별말씀을요
<samahui> 그럼 힘내시고 전 다시 일좀하다올께요
<samahui> 수고하세요~~~
<im> 네
<razGon_chtZlla> 허거거...
<razGon_chtZlla> 잠시 환자 본사이에.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_chtZlla> 있다뵈요!
<samahui> 조시미 들어가세요
<samahui> 전 점심 먹고 오겠습니다
<samahui> 점심들 맛나게 드셨나요?
<samahui> 다이어트하느라 간단하게 닭가슴살 셀러드 싸와서 먹었는데 영~ 맛도 없고 배도 안부르고 실패내요 ㅎ
<samahui> 오후에도 화이팅! 힘내서 즐겁게 힘찬 하루 보내세요~!
<ipeter> 맛점하세요!
<autowiz_2014> 와 아이피터님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2014> 좀 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<autowiz_2014> 저도 점심 먹으러 나가는 길이라..
<ipeter> 오토위즈님! 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 늦었지만 세해 인사 올립니다.
<ipeter> 새해 복 많이 받으시고, 건강하세요!
<ipeter> 계획하신일 모두 다 성취하시길 빕니다.
<ipeter> 영희합니다.
<bluedusk> Seony, 님
<bluedusk> 글의 출처를 밝히다 라는 뜻의 영어 표현이 뭐가 있나요??;;
<Seony> bluedusk: 부르셨네요.  지금 봤어요
<samahui> disclose the source  아닌가요
<samahui> ?
<Seony> 보통 academic english에서는 출처를 citation 이라는 단어를 많이 쓰거든요
<bluedusk> 네.. 영어 표현을 잘 몰라서 저런건 어떻게 검색해야 할지도 잘 모르겟어요..ㅠ
<Seony> 그러니까 아마 cite the source 정도로 쓰면 될 거 같은데요
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 그렇군요 감사합니다. (__)
<samahui> 퇴근 잘하시고 즐거운 주말들 보내세요. 전 내일 촬영이라 내일은 쉬겠네요 유후~~
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<ahoops__> 안녕하세요.
<leejo0531> 안녕하세요.
<leejo0531> 제가 다시 운분투로 넘어갈려는데, 우분투에서 ios7로 업데이트한 아이폰이  리듬박스와
<leejo0531> 동기화가 안되어서 윈도우로 갔었는데..
<leejo0531> 지금 ios7아이폰이랑 리듬박스와 동기화 가능한가요?
<autowiz_2014> 으라차차차 힘이여 솟아나라~
<Work^Seony> 아이폰 동기화가 아이튠즈 말고 다른 거하고도 되는 거였나요?
<leejo0531> 네
<leejo0531> ios6에서는 리듬박스랑
<leejo0531> 동기화해서 사용가능했어요
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇군요... 여태 모르고 있었네요
<leejo0531> 음....
<leejo0531> 대부분 안드폰 사용하셔서 그런가...테스트해주실분이 없..
<Work^Seony> 아이폰 쓰시는 분들도 많은데요, 아무래도 지금 시간이 아무도 안계실 시간이라 그럴 거에요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-07
<circ-user-V0Mhw> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 넥5를 살까 하고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 왜요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 요즘 너무 애플에만 묶여있는 느낌이라서요
<yemharc> 다른것도 좀 둘러봐야 할거같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 샀다가 또 후회할까봐...
<Work^Seony> 그리고 앱을 너무 많이 샀어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 앱은 확실히...
<yemharc> 예전에 서로 얘기했던 그 시기가 온거같아서 말이죠
<yemharc> 안드로이드가 궤도에 진입하는 시기요
<yemharc> 넥5 실물도 좀 만져보고 이것저것 해서 상당히 만족했거든요
<yemharc> 그래서 한번 써보려구요
<yemharc> 근데 노트북 계열은 넘사벽이라 이건 그냥 대체 자체가 불가능 레벨이더군요
<yemharc> 노트북은 그나마 크롬북이 한 3년 후에 그럭저럭 괜찮아 지지 않을까 싶어요
<yemharc> 윈도계열은 지금처럼 가면 미래가 없어 보이고요
<Work^Seony> 아... 만족스러울 정도군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 정말 괜찮아졌어요
<yemharc> 아마 안드로이드 다음 버전에 ART (Android RunTime)가 제대로 릴리즈 되면
<yemharc> 아이폰 == 안드로이드 급으로 충분히 봐 줄수 있겠더군요
<yemharc> 단지 그
<yemharc> 전체적인 완성도라고 할까
<yemharc> 디테일한 마감처리 같은건
<yemharc> 확실히 애플을 따라가질 못하네요
<Work^Seony> 플라스틱이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ...애플 좀 쓰고나니 눈만 높아져서 큰일입니다
<yemharc> 아뇨 질감같은게 아니라
<yemharc> 예를들면 카메라가 초점을 제대로 못 잡아서 이슈가 됐었는데
<yemharc> xda 개발자가 패치 내놨더니 깔끔하게 해결된다던가
<yemharc> 그런 마감처리요
<Work^Seony> 아... 근데 다른 개발자가 패치를 내놓다니 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그래서 제 판단에는 이제 폰은 동급 레벨이 됐다......라고 보이는데
<yemharc> 네 개인이 내놨어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 이게 멋졌던게
<yemharc> 단순히 초첨문제만 해결된게 아니라 사진찍는 속도, 얼굴초점 찾는 시간, 사진화질 등등
<yemharc> 싹 다 올라갔어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 그 뒤로 활동이 없어서
<yemharc> MIG (Man in Google)가 잡아갔다는 소문이 돌고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 삼성이 밀고 있는 플랫폼도 잘 안된다는 소리가 있더라구요
<yemharc> 타이젠은
<yemharc> alliance 구성했다가
<yemharc> 지금 삼성하고 인텔만 남았던가 그래요
<yemharc> 인텔도 그닥 적극적이지 않고요
<Work^Seony> 그것도 어차피 리눅스 기반 아니에요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 문제는
<yemharc> 인텔이 개발자인데 플랫폼이 ARM....
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 맥북 충전기가 이게 꼭..보면 플러그와 전선의 접촉부분이 끊어져버리는군요.
<ahoops_> 벌써 2개째 망가져서 아침에 또 샀군요. 완전비싼데 에허
<Work^Seony> 험하게 쓰시네요
<ahoops_> 험한게 아니고 이게 약한거에요.
<ahoops_> 돌돌돌 말아가지고 다니는데 말때마다 끊어져가나봐요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 이번엔 박스에 담아서 다닐라고 박스까지샀습니다;
<Work^Seony> 그게 케이블이 두꺼운데 조그만데다 감으면 끊어질만하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 암튼 다 서니님탓.
<Work^Seony> 전 두개 있는데 하나도 제대로 안쓰는데요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 어캐안쓸수가 있어요.
<ahoops_> 충준하셔야하자나요.
<Work^Seony> 오늘 개발자 미팅하면서 Meteor라는 Node.js로 만드는 앱 봤는데, 아주 좋던데요
<Work^Seony> 충전은 썬더볼트 디스플레이에서 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 모니터를 충준할려고 사신거였군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 모니터에 충전기능이 있는 것 뿐이에요
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 쩝.
<ahoops_> 사람이 많아져서 철수해야겠군요.
<im> 안녕하세요..오늘도 화이팅!
<im> 드디어 프린터설치했습니다.ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 축하합니다 :)
<im> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 음
<yemharc> 다시 안드로이드 폰을 손에 쥐니까 안락한 집에 있다가 황야로 떨어진 느낌이군요
<Seony> 저는 화면 세팅하기 귀찮아서 별로에요
<yemharc> 아뇨 이건 화면이 문제가 아니에요
<yemharc> 더러운 한쿡 전자결제 (...)
<yemharc> 대체 왜 어째서 why 인터넷 뱅킹 하려고 V3를 깔아야 하는걸까요
<Seony> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ.  저도 여기서 한국 은행 인터넷 뱅킹 해보려다가 하도 짜증나게 해서 때려쳤어요
<yemharc> 거기다 이게 거의 악성코드 레벨에 베터리 흡혈귀라서
<yemharc> 깔수도 없어요 ...
<yemharc> 그냥 아이폰 들고 다니다가 해야하나 (먼산)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 뱅킹은 컴퓨터로..
<yemharc> 한국 뱅킹 아시잖아요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 컴이 더 힘듭니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그러고보니 저도 여기서는 은행은 잘 안가긴 하지만, 인터넷 뱅킹도 거의 안하네요...
<Seony> 별로 갈 일이 없어요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 은행거래 할 일이 많지 않으신가봐요
<Seony> 그렇다기보단, 돈 거래는 한국말로 "개인 당좌수표"라는게 있어서 그걸 많이 써요.
<Seony> 개인이 수표를 발행할 수 있거든요.
<Seony> 그걸 쓰면 근거가 남기 때문에 많이 써요
<yemharc> dk
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그거 전에 들었던 기억이 나네요
<yemharc> 발행해서 우편으로 보낸다고 하셨었죠
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 수표다보니, 상대방이 입금하면 그게 처리되는데 하루의 시간이 있꾸요,
<yemharc> 받는 기관(?)에서만 사용 가능한 거였던가요
<Seony> 수표가 활성화되는 날을 직접 적을 수 있어요.
<Seony> 아뇨.  미국 내에서는 모든 은행이 다 사용 가능해요
<Seony> 예를 들어서 제 월급날이 25일인데, 누구한테 돈을 주면서 25일 이후에 돈이 빠져나가게 하고싶으면 26일로 적을 수 있어요
<Seony> 그럼 은행에서 그 수표를 입금하려고 해도 당일이 안되면 안받거든요
<yemharc> 아하
<Seony> 그리고 은행 측에서도 입금받으면 스캔을 떠요
<Seony> 여러모로 편리한 점이 많아서 보통 개인간 돈거래는 액수가 크면 무조건 수표에요
<Seony> 수표 주고서도 만약 상대방이 사기꾼이라는걸 알게되면, 은행 가서 바로 수표 취소시킬 수도 있구요
<yemharc> 꽤나 합리적이네요
<Seony> 네.  대신 악용할 수도 있어요.  유학생들요 특히 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 모국으로 떠나기 전날 수표로 물건 구매하는거죠
<yemharc> 엥
<yemharc> 그거 범죄 아닙니까 일단.......
<Seony> 글쵸.  대신 담에 미국 못와요
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 바로 블랙리스트 가는거군요
<Seony> 신용 바닥으로 떨어져있고, 그거 해결안하면 못들어온다고 알고있어요
<Seony> 게다가 또 그 수표는 받는 사람을 손으로 적게 되어있거든요.
<Seony> 누가 줏어도 못써요
<yemharc> 그거네요
<yemharc> 수표가 도중에 사라져도 별 문제 안된다던거요
<Seony> 네.  대신, 잃어버린 사람이 준 사람한테 가서 다시 발행해달라면 좀 거시기하죠
<Seony> 다시 찾아서 넣으면 돈이 빠지니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 보통 잃어버리는 경우는 별로 없어요.  받으면 바로 넣거든요
<yemharc> 요새는 보통 돈을 받으면 은행에 넣죠
<Seony> 수표 시스템의 주의사항이, 부도가 나면 둘다 벌금을 내야하거든요
<Seony> 받는 사람, 준 사람 둘다 대략 3만원 정도의 수수료를 물어야해서, 보통 수표 줄 때 "계좌에 지금 돈 있으니까, 돈 있을 때 얼른 넣어라" 에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 헐......
<Seony> 어떤 여러 개의 문서파일에 대한 정보를 디비에다 저장을 하려고 하는데요, 예를 들면 빈칸이 몇개인지 몇줄인지, 각 줄은 몇글자 제한인지 등등요...
<Seony> 이걸 어떻게 하면 디비에 효율적으로 넣을 수 있을까요..
<yemharc> 일단 기본은 regex네요
<Seony> 그냥 텍스트 필드 하나 만들고 파이프나 쉼표로 구분하게 해서 짤라서 쓰는게 제일 편할까요?
<yemharc> 빈칸은 단어 사이사이까지 다 체크하나요?
<Seony> 아뇨, 내용을 체크하는건 아니구요,
<Seony> 그냥 빈칸이 몇개인지 정도요
<yemharc> 아 그러니까 [i have blahblah] 라는 문장이 있으면 빈칸이 2개 라는거죠?
<Seony> 정해진  pdf 양식이 있는데, 이걸 자동으로 채워넣는 프로그램을 만들거거든요.
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 고객정보 화면에서 버튼만 누르면, 해당 pdf파일에 고객정보를 자동으로 채워넣고 pdf를 생성하는 프로그램이죠
<Seony> 근데, pdf를 조립하려면, 어떤 필드에 어떤 데이터가 들어가야할지 미리 알고있어야하는데요,
<yemharc> 템플릿 만드는건가보네요
<Seony> 글쵸.
<Seony> 이 필드들에 대한 항목을 디비에 넣어둘려고 하거든요
<Seony> A 양식은 빈칸이 3개, B양식은 빈칸이 10개 이런 식인거죠
<yemharc> 어....... 그거 꼭 DB를 써야하나요;;
<Seony> 그게, 지금 만드는게 PHP로 하는데요, PDF 조립은 파이썬으로 하거든요
<yemharc> 그냥 html로 템플릿 만들고 db나 입력받은 정보 넣고 마지막에 pdf로 받을수만 있어도 되는거......아닌가요?
<Seony> 사실 그냥 PHP에서 바로 파이썬 스크립트 돌리면 되긴하는데,
<Seony> 문제는 필드가 한 30개쯤 되는거면 그걸 전부 변수로 주고 돌리기 좀 거시기해서요
<Seony> html로 템플릿을 만드는건 아니에요.  템플릿은 이미 PDF로 만들어져있어요
<yemharc> 음.......
<Seony> 그러니까, 빈칸을 채워넣을 수 있게 만들어진 PDF 파일인거죠
<Seony> 보통 정부에서 나오는 양식들이 저렇거든요
<yemharc> 유저가 입력하는 폼은요?
<Seony> 컴퓨터에서 직접 입력하고 그걸 출력할 수 있게 만들어진 pdf에요.
<yemharc> 아니면 그런거 없고 그냥 DB에서 다이렉트?
<Seony> 유저는 그냥 html에서 몇가지만 넣고, 나머지는 디비에서 고객정보 불러다 채워넣는 식이에요
<Seony> 양식이 복잡한건 필드가 수십개 정도 되거든요
<Seony> 그렇다고 양식 하나하나마다 테이블을 만드는 것도 웃기는 일이고..
<yemharc> 그걸 글자 길이에 상관없이, 간단히 말해서 '가운데 정렬'이 되게끔 빈칸을 넣기위한 건가요?
<yemharc> 빈칸이 왜 필요한지 잘 이해가 안되서요
<Seony> http://files.hawaii.gov/tax/forms/2013/m6a_f.pdf 요고 함 보세요
<Seony> 보시면 이해가 될 거에요
<Seony> 빈칸을 클릭하면 직접 타이핑칠 수 있게 되어있잖아요
<Seony> 근데, 사무실 근무자는 저 양식을 불러올 필요가 없구요,
<yemharc> 아, '입력받을 빈 슬롯 개수'를 말하신건가요?
<Seony> 그냥 html 페이지에서 두세개 정도의 정보만 입력하면, 저 파일에서 나머지 빈칸에 해당하는 부분은 클라이언트의 정보를 디비에서 불러다 자동으로 채워서, 완성된 pdf를 만들어내는 거에요
<Seony> 글쵸
<yemharc> 어........
<yemharc> 어차피 PDF 자체는 한번 읽어들이죠?
<Seony> 클라이언트 = 고객
<Seony> 아뇨 안읽어요
<yemharc> 읔...
<Seony> 저 pdf파일에서, 빈 슬롯의 정보만 뽑아내는 툴이 있어요
<yemharc> 그럼 이건 파일마다 만들어야 할거같은데요 (...)
<Seony> 그래서 고민이에요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그나마 가장 편한거라면...
<Seony> 어떻게 하면 한 테이블에 다 몰아넣을 수 있을까
<yemharc> PDF 넘버링(?)이랑 DB 인덱스를 동일하게 맞춰서
<yemharc> 아니 DB라 하기도 뭐하고, 파일에 기록?
<yemharc> 식으로 인덱스 넘버랑 빈칸 갯수만 가지고 조작해도 될거같긴 한데
<Seony> 지금 생각하는건, field-a:64,field-b:20. 이런식? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 문제는 인덱싱 한번 꼬이면 매우 피곤한 사태가 될거같네요
<yemharc> 그 비슷하죠
<Seony> 저런 식으로 그냥 텍스트를 길게 늘여서 디비에 걍 쑤셔넣고,
<yemharc> pdf1:50, pdf2:40 이런식 (같은 말이죠)
<Seony> 조립할 때 저걸 불러다 구분자를 기준으로 잘라서 쓰면 될까 하거든요
<Seony> 근데 좀 허접한거 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제가 보기에도 그게 제일 무난할거 같은데요
<yemharc> PDF를 한번 읽어들인다면야
<yemharc> 빈칸을 나타내는 데이터 부분만 체크해서 "이놈은 몇개가 빈칸" 식으로 판단하면 되겠는데
<Seony> pdf 파일의 빈 슬롯을 채워서 다시 pdf를 조립하는건 파이썬이 할거거든요.  그래서 파이썬이 직접 디비에 붙어서 자료를 뽑아다 붙여넣을 거에요
<yemharc> 근데 지금건 도구의 문제가 아닌거 같아서요
<Seony> 그건 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 하여간, 파일 정보는 그렇게 넣는다 치는데,
<Seony> 일단 생성한 문서를 저장하는 것도, 생성된 pdf를 저장할 게 아니라 그냥 정보만 디비에 보관하고 있을거거든요
<yemharc> 어웈;;; 튕겼다;;
<Seony> 그렇다면, 또 각각의 고객에 해당하는 파일을 생성했을 때, 그걸 또 디비에 보관하고 있으려면 저렇게 넣어야할텐데...
<Seony> 아... 파일마다 테이블 만드는건 좀 그렇죠? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 에......각각 문서에 대해 다 DB화 하는건가요?
<Seony> 네.
<yemharc> 그럼 문서도 언제든 새로 추가될 수 있다는 말이네요?
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 이거 DB화 하는건 그냥 삽질 아닙니까;;
<yemharc> 그냥 PDF 한번 읽어서 빈칸이 몇개인지 체크하고
<yemharc> 그걸로 하는게 제일이겠네요;;
<yemharc> 나중에 손 안가려면
<Seony> 양식 채워넣고 파일 생성하면, 최종적으로 생성된 pdf 파일 자체가 최종본이 되는 게 아니라, 생성된 문서에 대한 정보는 언제나 디비에 있는거죠
<yemharc> 지금 생각하는 걸로 하시면 문서타입 추가/삭제 될때마다 다 수동으로 해야 하잖아요
<Seony> 네.  그래야 저도 추가수입이 생기죠 ㅋ
<yemharc> 으엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아니 이솨람잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 문서 하나 디비화 해주는데 10만원씩인데요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 한건에 10만원이면..........
<yemharc> 수작업 힘내십쇼!! :)
<yemharc> 이런건 노가다로 해야 제맛이죠 !!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵.. 고민 좀 더 해봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 근데 여튼
<Seony> 아까 얘기한대로 조립은 파이썬이라, 무지 쉽거든요.
<yemharc> 자동화가 목적이면 제가볼땐 그냥 한번씩 읽어들여서 빈칸부터 체크하고 넘어가는게
<yemharc> 루틴 하나로 다 처리 가능할거 같네요
<Seony> 빈 슬롯 뽑아내는 툴이 있어서, 그건 별로 어렵지 않아요
<yemharc> 네 그걸로 써도 좋고요
<yemharc> ê·¸
<Seony> 다만, 문서마다 다 형태가 다른데, 그 정보들을 어떻게 하나의 일관된 테이블에 넣느냐가 고민인거죠
<yemharc> os.system(tool) 을 이용해서 빈칸 뽑고
<Seony> 이런거보면, 페북 같은 대형 사이트들은 어떻게 정보를 취급하는지 참 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 결과물을 stdin으로 받은 다음 PDF에 조립.......이 무난한가......
<Seony> 네.  그건 대충 그런 식으로 하면 되요.
<yemharc> 그동네 아저씨들은 일단 자본의 승리죠
<yemharc> "데이터는 일단 캐슁이다"
<Seony> 다만, 그 입력한 정보들은 pdf 생성하면 끝이 아니라, 디비에 계속 남기려구요.
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> "누가 어떤 파일을 어떻게 생성했다" 라는 근거를 남기려구요
<yemharc> 그럼 pdf 조립 끝낸 다음에
<yemharc> 어차피 입력받은 데이터는 다음문서 하기 전에는 가지고 있을거잖아요?
<Seony> 해당 html 페이지에 살아있겠죠
<yemharc> index:1, name:john, pdf:2014-02-02-no-117, blank:40  같은걸로 대충 (...)
<yemharc> 저렇게 해서 차곡차곡 쌓으면 뭐 기록이야 충분히 되지 않을까요?
<Seony> 역시 제가 예상한대로 걍 json 비스무리하게 흉내내서, 텍스트 필드에 쑤셔넣는게 제일 무난하겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<yemharc> 여튼........음
<yemharc> ........한건에 10만원이라니
<yemharc> OTL
<Seony> 아니면, 필드랑 내용을 배열로 만들고, 그걸 직렬화 시켜서 base64로 인코딩 시키는 것도 방법일 수 있겠네요
<Seony> 너무 싼가요?
<Seony> 좀 더 받을까
<yemharc> 아뇨 제가볼땐 넘사벽 가격입니다만.........
<Seony> 아 그래요?  오늘 제로보드 설치하고 20만원 벌었는데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 한국이면 그 프로그램 하나에 10만원이었을겁니다 (쿨럭)
<Seony> 헐...
<yemharc> 제로보드 설치면 "와서 좀 해도~" 겠고 (음.......)
<Seony> 제가 지금 뛰고있는 이 알바가 5백만원짜리에요
<yemharc> ...
<Seony> 물론 이거 하나만 하는건 아니지만요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 무서운 사람........
<yemharc> 하와이 돈을 긁어모으고 계셔.......
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기서는 이렇게 받아야 먹고살거든요
<Seony> 원래 오늘 제로보드 설치껀은 하기싫었는데,
<Seony> 할 사람이 없어서 걍 제가 했어요
<yemharc> 물가가 많이 쎈가보네요
<Seony> 알바를 주고싶어도 줄 사람이 없네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 물가가 쎈게 아니라 인건비가 쎄요
<yemharc> 그럼 먹고살기 좋은거 아닙니까;;
<Seony> 네.  먹고살기 괜찮은데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony  여기서는 이렇게 받아야 먹고살거든요
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 그게 무슨 말이냐면요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 싸게 받으면서 가격대를 무너뜨리면 안된다라는 거죠
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 그거야 뭐
<Seony> 여기서 컴퓨터 포맷하고 윈도우 재설치하는데 10만원 정도 받는데,
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 아니네
<Seony> 제가 볼 때 그거 아무 것도 아니라고 싸게 받으면 안된다는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 한국도 뭐 (...)
<yemharc> 동네 PC 수리업체는.......... 멋집니다
<Seony> 베스트바이 같은데 가면 한 20만원 해요
<yemharc> 다운그레이드 되서 돌아오는 컴퓨터의 신비
<Seony> 뭐 말같지도 않은거, 무료 프로그램 몇개 더 깔아주고...
<yemharc> 베스트바이에서 그런 업무도 해주나보네요
<Seony> 네.  GeekSquad라고 해서 컴 수리만 전문적으로 해주는 팀이 있는데요,
<yemharc> 지니어스 바네요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 베스트 바이 본사에서 긱스쿼드 애들이 쓰는 툴 만드는 애들은 진짜 대단해요
<Seony> 그 툴이 MRI라고 하는 툴인데, 윈도우에 한해서 왠만한 문제는 다 해결되요
<Seony> 베이스가 리눅스 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그건 또 무슨 희안한 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  하여간 툴은 정말 잘만들었어요.  그거 갖고 클릭질 몇번으로 수십만원씩 버는데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뭐, 툴 만든 값이라고 하죠
<yemharc> 마치 핸드폰 기본료와 같은...........
<yemharc> .............말도안돼. 너무 잘 받잖아 Orz
<Seony> 웃기는건,
<Seony> 저렇게 고쳐도 쟤네들은 기술자 취급 받는다는 거에요
<Seony> 얼마 전에 여기 한국에서 여기 유학온 동생 하나, 저희 학교 자리난거 도전해보라고 했는데,
<Seony> 학교에서 연락왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아니 뭐 기술자라면 기술자지만...
<Seony> 면접 보자고..
<Seony> 네오위즈 게임사업부에서 서버 프로그래머였는데, 데이터베이스 어드민 쪽으로 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 요새 한국 게임개발자 몸값 많이 비싼데
<Seony> 그친구는 본토 가도 될만할 거 같은데, 걍 여기가 좋다네요
<Seony> 뭐 하여간, 빨리 돈 벌어서 홈서버 바꿔야되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 코어2듀오가 하도 버벅대서 제온 E3 달린걸로 바꿀려구요
<Seony> 오큘러스 리프트 나오면 그것도 사야되고..
<yemharc> 엌
<yemharc> 역시 노리고 계시네요
<Seony> 얼마 전까지만 해도 살게 없어서 완전 해탈한줄 알았는데...
<Seony> 오큘러스 리프트는 기다리다 지쳤어요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아, 빌드 끝났다...
<yemharc> 전 이만 들어가겠습니다
<yemharc> 즐거운 주말이에요
<Seony> 쉬세요
<yemharc> 문서툴은 적당히 돈을 뽑아먹을 수 있게끔 설계하시길 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 수고하세요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-08
<ahoops_> 오늘은 토요일.
<phuh> -_-
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<im> 안녕하세요
<im> 오늘도 질문있어요.ㅎ
<im> 여러 고수님들 부탁드립니다.
<im> 우부투설치할때 btrfs 파일 시스템으로 /iscsi로 마운트 하라는게 무슨뜻인가요?
<im> 혹시 아시는분 답변 부탁드릴게요..너무 어렵네요
<Seony> 우분투 설치할 때 그런 얘기를 했으면 참 쓸데없는 얘기 한 거 같은데요
<im> 전 잘 몰라서요
<im> 무슨 말인지 이해가 안되네요
<Seony> 우분투 설치할 때랑은 상관 없는 얘기구요, 그냥 하드를 btrfs로 포맷하고, 그걸 iscsi로 연결하라는 소리에요
<im> 아
<im> 에휴..
<im> 제 자신이 한심하네요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, btrfs는 쓰기엔 아직 위험해서 신경쓰지 말고 그냥 평범하게 쓰면 됩니다.
<Seony> 한심할 것 까지야 ㅎㅎ
<im> iscsi 도 우분투에 설치해야되죠?
<Seony> 설치하지 마시고, 그냥 신경쓰지 마세요.  일반 유저한테는 전혀 필요없는 것들이에요
<im> 아..네
<Seony> 설마 인터넷에서 그래요?
<im> 네
<Seony> 인터넷에서 보신거면, 아마 데이터센터 같은데에서 사용하는 것들에 대한 글을 보신거 같은데요
<Seony> 집에서 쓰실거면 iscsi는 앞으로도 평생 쓰실 일 없을 거에요
<Seony> btrfs도 제 생각엔 향후 5년 안에는 볼일 없을 것 같은데요
<im> 그렇군요
<im> 인터넷에서 노하드 시스템구축이라고 나와서요..호기심으로 공부좀 하려고요
<Seony> 노하드 구축이라는게, 그러니까 하드디스크 없이 컴퓨터를 쓰는걸 의미하시는 거죠?
<im> 네
<im> pc방 같은데서 쓴다고 하네요
<Seony> 그렇게 하실려면 집에서 굴리는 컴퓨터의 성능이 아주 좋아야하구요,
<Seony> 일단, 그래픽을 사용하는 게임 같은건 포기하셔야할 거에요
<Seony> 아 피씨방에서 쓰니까 그건 아니겠구나
<im> 그래도 한번 해보고 싶어요.ㅎ
<Seony> 제 생각엔, 지금 배우시는 단계에서 해볼만한건 아닌거 같아요
<im> 네..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금부터 운영체제랑 네트워킹을 최소 1년은 배우셔야 그쪽에 이해가 갈듯 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단, 제 추측이라면 tftp로 부팅시킬 것 같은데요.
<im> 지금부터 가르켜 주세요..seony님이..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 안해봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<im> 혼자 이것저것 인터넷으로 공부하고 있는데 막히는 부분이 많아서 막막하네요.
<im> 에이 아시면서 모르는척
<Seony> 음... 대충 구글링 해보니까 pxe 단어가 나오는걸로 봐서는... 대충 그럴 듯 싶네요
<Seony> 서버를 ssd에 레이드로 강력하게 무장시켜야한다네요
<im> 그 정도야 투자하죠
<im> 문제는 기술이니까요.ㅎ
<Seony> 메인서버, 보조서버, 패치서버로 3대. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 피씨방 운영하려면 해볼만은 하겠네요
<im> 구축하는게 문제니까..힘들어요. 하드웨어야 돈으로 바르면 될것이고..
<im> 소프트는 그게 아니잖아요
<Seony> 구축보단 운영이 어렵겠네요
<im> 아..유지보수 측면요?
<Seony> 예전에, 유명환 님이라고 리눅스 유저모임 중에서 좀 유명하신 분이 있는데, 그분이 예전에 피씨방용 네트워크 구축하면서 파일시스템을 뭘로할지 의견을 묻는 글이 있긴 있었는데,
<Seony> 관련 리플들 읽어보니까 유지보수가 어렵겠더라구요...
<Seony> 근데 윈도우로 구축하는건 쉽나보네요.
<Seony> http://clean-pc.co.kr/1139192
<im> 일단 무대포로 부딪혀 보구 싶어요
<im> 오 그래요?
<Seony> 윈도우로는 자세한 방법이 여기 나와있네요.
<im> 아
<Seony> 아무래도 퍼포먼스 때문에 유닉스를 쓰는 것이겠지만..
<im> seony님
<im> 지금 btrfs파일 시스템으로 포멧했는데 iscsi로 어떻게 연결하죠?
<Seony> 글쎄요.  저는 안해봐서 잘 모르겠는데요.  구글링 해보세요
<im> 아..네
<DarkCircle> ahoops_, 너브죽
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> ahoops_: 이번에 웹사이트 프로젝트 하나 하면서 중대한 실수를 하나 한게, 날짜랑 시간을 기록하는걸 타임스탬프를 쓰지않고 그냥 date이랑 time을 나눠서 했다는 거에요
<Seony> 아... 이거 되돌리려니 너무 할일이 많고..
<ahoops_> Seony: 꼭 타임스탬프 써야할 이유없으면 괜찮지 않을까요?
<Seony> 시간계산하기가 번거로워서요
<ahoops_> 넹..
<Seony> 예를 들면, 1주일 뒤, 한달 후 이런거 할 때 그냥 초 계산해서 타임스탬프에서 덧셈뺄셈하면 편한데...
<Seony> 디비에서 제공하는 날짜를 쓰면, 그거 일일히 계산해야해서..
<ahoops_> 넹..시간함수써야하니깐..
<Seony> 참, 혹시 Metoer라고 들어보셨어요?
<Seony> Node.js로 만든건데, 아주 물건이던데요
<ahoops_> 모에요.
<Seony> 코드 몇줄 추가하면,
<Seony> 방문자가 몇이든간에, 웹사이트에 변경이 생기면 모든 클라이언트에 전부 다 적용되요
<Seony> 그러니까, 열려있는 모든 세션에
<Seony> 메인화면에 있는 소개영상 한 번 보세요.  https://www.meteor.com/
<Seony> 혹시나 관심있으실거 같아서 소개해드려요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 흠 넹..
<ahoops_> 바바야징.
<ahoops_> Seony: 재미있네용. ㅋ
<Seony> 꽤 괜찮죠?
<ahoops_> 테러같은거하면 더 잼날거같아요;;
<Seony> 테러는 뭐에요?
<ahoops_> 아뇨..
<ahoops_> 저게 만약 게시판이라하면요.
<Seony> 아... 그 테러
<ahoops_> 도배하면 재미있을거같아서요;;
<Seony> 하긴 그러고보면, 보안에 구멍 생기면 엄청난 일이 생기겠네요
<ahoops_> 오늘은 즐거운 토요일.
<ahoops_> 전기도 안들어오고 밧데리도 앵꼬고..맥주나 마시러갈래요 쳇.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 재밌게 노세요
<ahoops_> 진짜로 일하고 싶었는데 놀아야만 하는 현실.
<DarkCircle> 엌
<razGon_FaFx> 늦은 밤 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-09
<im> 안녕하세요
<im> 우분투에서 가상머신 사용할 괜찮은 프로그램 있으면 소개 부탁드릴게요
<phuh> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_2012> 안녕하세요~
<Seony>  안녕하세요
<autowiz_2012> 여기는 월요일 아침이 되었습니다. ㅎ 아~ 또 한주의 시작이지 말입니다. ㅋ
<Seony> 흐... 여긴 아직 일요일 아침입니다 ㅎㅎ
<phuh> ^^^
<samahui> 눈내리는 좋은 아침 입니다.
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 행복하세요
<autowiz_2012> 눈이 좋으시군요...
<autowiz_2012> 저는 눈이 나쁩니다. -_-;;;
<samahui> 아니요. 눈 좀 많이 내리면 출근 안할까하고 기대만 합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-02
<Bluedusk_> 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> 좋은 아침입니다.
<PotatoGim> 옙, 즐거운 아침입니다~
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되십시요~~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 즐거운 월요일 입니다 ^^
<samahui_TPC> 안녕하세요
<imsu> xb
<imsu> samahui_TPC: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> eXtra Bad ? Bed ?  ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 Ctrl + X + B
<imsu> autowiz: 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 임수 하이~~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 버퍼 이동하다가 컨트롤이 안눌렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 안녕하세요 (__)
<autowiz> 고수 더스크님 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> 전
<autowiz> 다크서클님도 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> 저수인듯..
<Bluedusk_> 저수지??
<samahui_TPC> 점심들 맛나게 드셨나요? 아침인사 후 점심시간 되서야 떠오른 1인입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 많이 바쁘신가 봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 전
<Bluedusk_> 안바쁘지만
<Bluedusk_> 다들 조용하셔서
<Bluedusk_> 그냥 있어요
<autowiz> 당쵀 어디까지가 진실이고 어디까지가 거짓인지 ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 전 항상 사실만을 말하지만..;;
<Bluedusk_> 믿는건 개개인 자유라고 생각하기에
<samahui_TPC> ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_TPC> Bluedusk_님은 여유를 부릴 정도로 고수신거죠~
<samahui_TPC> 전 아직 열심히 안하면 일에 진척이 없어요
<samahui_TPC> 또 다시 열심히 일해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 밤에 잠을 잘 못잤더니 많이 졸리네요
<PotatoGim> 조용히 숨어서 주무시면 어떨까요..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 잠깐의 낮잠이 그렇게 달더라구요.
<Bluedusk_> 음
<Bluedusk_> 오늘은 넘 조용하네요
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  님 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~ Bluedusk_
<Bluedusk_> 오늘 넘 조용하네요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ghg> 안녕하세요~
<Guest79788> 흠 irc는 왜 맘대로 닉네임미 바뀌는지 모르겠어요
<Bluedusk_> 그거
<Bluedusk_> 저도 잘 몰겟어요
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~ 귿 모닝 !
<Work^Seony> 아직 안주무시는 거에요? 아님 일어나신 거에요?
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 자다 깼어요.
<Work^Seony> 헛! 제게 불가능한 일이네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아~ 난 자주 그래요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혹시 나중에 자녀분들 해외로 내보내실 생각 있으세요?
<jason_kr> 왜요~ 다 가고 싶어하고, 부모 뜻도 그렇고요. 뾰족한 방법이 없어서...이케 저케 연구중이죠. 써니 말씀마따 학교 비자?가 젤 낫다...던데..
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요.  걍 궁금했어요.  요즘 한국에서 엄청 많이 들어오거든요
<jason_kr> 예에~ 암튼 관심 많아요. 좀 심하게 말하면
<Work^Seony> 가족 전체가 나오시는 방향으로요?
<jason_kr> 부모 얼굴 안보고, 같이 안살아도 되니까 나가라~는..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 자녀들만이라도...
<jason_kr> 가족 전체는 모르겠어요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 예.
<Work^Seony> 가족 전체는 보통 닭공장을 통하면 쉽긴 해요.
<Work^Seony> 투자비자는 돈도 많이 들고, 사업도 잘 되어야하니까 위험부담이 좀 있고...
<Work^Seony> 자녀들만이라면, 대학생 때는 그나마 비자 받는게 수월해요.
<jason_kr> 아~ 닭공장. ㅋㅋㅋ 잘 알죠.
<jason_kr> 예, 맞아요. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 자녀들만 해외에 나가게 되면 공부를 잘 안하게 되는게 문제죠...
<jason_kr> 딸뜰은 생각이 바른데, 아들들이 더 문제요.
<jason_kr> 딸들은 시집만 잘 가믄 되겠는데, 아들들이 더 문제죠.
<jason_kr> 국내에서도...ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안그런 경우도 봤어요
<jason_kr> 아, 내 집은 그래요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 예전에 데리고 살던 룸메이트 여자애가, 고등학교 마치고 바로 왔는데요
<jason_kr> 내 집 얘기 였어요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 부모님이 엄하고, 한국에서 공부도 되게 잘하던 아이였거든요
<jason_kr> 급 풀어졌군요?! 그럴 수 있죠.
<Work^Seony> 근데 여기서 한 1년 살더니, 지금은 공부도 잘 안하고 그러더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 동생도 여기 와있는데요,
<jason_kr> 아~
<Work^Seony> 그 아이도 한국에서 외고를 다녔던 아이였거든요.
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프랑 수업 하나를 같이 듣는데,
<jason_kr> 오~
<Work^Seony> 학교 잘 안온대요
<jason_kr> ㅋ 교만하게 됐나보네요
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔, 아마도 갑작스러운 큰 자유가 주어지니까 더 심하게 방황하는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 맞아요. 그럴 수가 많을 꺼여요
<Work^Seony> 룸메이트 데리고 산지도 벌써 7년차인데,
<Work^Seony> 그간 별의별 애들 다 봤거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그런 "범생이" 애들이 그렇게 될 줄은 몰랐어요
<jason_kr> 아직도 룸메 같이 있어요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  생활비 아껴야하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 어휴~ 쯔쯧
<Work^Seony> 그동안 여기 살면서 느낀건, 나이가 많은 유학생일수록 공불르 열심히 해요
<Work^Seony> 뭘 해야할지 아는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아마 그럴꺼여요
<jason_kr> 그쵸
<Work^Seony> 절박하기도 할테고, 목표도 뚜렷하고 의지도 있고 하거든요
<jason_kr> 예, 그만큼 철 들었다고나 할까~
<Work^Seony> 제가 유학할 때 고생을 좀 많이 해서, 저 같은 유학생들 있으면 좀 도와주고 싶은데 세대차이가 나는건지 요즘 애들은 공부를 잘 안해요
<jason_kr> 요즘에들...위 말씀처럼 덜 절박하고, 덜 철들어서...
<Work^Seony> 제 룸메애들 2명 중에서 하나는, 28살인가 먹었는데 맨날 말로만 절박하다고 그러고, 실제 생활 보면 안그래요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 칼리지 다닐 때는, 문제 하나 틀리는 것도 싫어서 맨날 새벽 3시에 자고 그랬꺼든요...
<jason_kr> 대단했네요
<Work^Seony> 그애 얘기 들어보면, 자기 주위에는 그렇게 공부하는 애들이 없다고, 자기도 따라서 안하게 된다나 뭐라나 그러더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 헤헤헤헤
<Work^Seony> 혹시 하와이로 보내실 생각 있으면 말씀하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 도와드릴께요
<jason_kr> 옙 무척 고마워요.
<jason_kr> 지금 남은 애들이 3인데요.
<jason_kr> 92년생 딸, 95년생 딸, 98년생 아들.
<jason_kr> 고민중여요
<Work^Seony> 하와이는, 미국에서 유학생이 알바하는건 불법이지만, 여기서는 다들 해요.
<jason_kr> 예, 블로그 봤어요.
<Work^Seony> 예전에 제가 데리고 살았다는 그 여자아이 둘도, 부모님이 학비만 보내주고
<Work^Seony> 생활비는 니들이 알아서 해라 라고 해서 보냈다고 하더라구요
<jason_kr> 추천할 만한 일은 아니지만, 관례로..
<Work^Seony> 걔네들은, 오자마자 여기서 알바를 했는데, 저는 개인적으로 바람직하다고 생각해요
<jason_kr> 어휴~ 쎄다, 빡씨겠네요
<jason_kr> 아~
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 대부분의 유학생들이 집에서 보내주는 돈 받아서 생활하는데,
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니, 그게 얼마나 소중한지 모르거든요
<jason_kr> 예
<Work^Seony> 저는 유학생활 내내 제발 누가 한달에 딱 얼마씩만 보내줬으면 하고 간절히 소망했거든요 ㅎ
<jason_kr> 어휴~ 찡하고 짠~ 하네요
<Work^Seony> 자기 힘으로 돈 벌면서 공부해야 고생한 보람도 좀 있고, 부모님이 보내주는 돈이 얼마나 귀한건줄도 알고...
<Work^Seony> 월 $500 정도는 공부에 지장없을 정도로 알바 할 수 있어요
<jason_kr> 아~
<Work^Seony> 월 $500이면, 일주일에 3일, 하루에 5시간 정도만 일하면 벌거든요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 여기 학교들은 대부분 오후 1시 이전에 다 끝나니까,
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 알바를 1주일에 3일만 한다치면, 4일이면 충분하죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아~ 얘기 무척 고맙고요.
<jason_kr> 학비 1년 얼마쯤 요? 또 생활비 월 얼마쯤 요?
<Work^Seony> 커뮤니티 칼리지 학비는 학기에 $3,600 정도인데, 3개월 할부가 가능해요
<Work^Seony> 생활비는, 방세 제외하면 본인 생활하기에 따라 달려있죠
<jason_kr> 보통 요
<Work^Seony> 음... 생활은 두가지로 일단 분류가 되는데요,
<Work^Seony> 하나는, 자기 혼자만 사는 원룸을 렌트해서 사는 거고,
<Work^Seony> 다른 하나는 제 룸메이트 애들처럼
<Work^Seony> 남의집에 방 하나 렌트해서 들어가는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 렌트비용은 보통 2배 이상 차이나요
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 다른 사람 집에 방 하나를 렌트해서 들어가는 경우라면, 방세는 $500-$600 정도로 잡구요,
<Work^Seony> 생활비는 좀 아껴쓰는 셈 치면 방세+생활비 = $1,000 정도 들어갈 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 사실, 방세랑 생활비는 알바해서 충당이 가능해요
<jason_kr> 본인 용돈+생활비+렌탈...1,500 이면 여유 있겠네요?
<Work^Seony> 참고로 말씀드리면, 제 룸메이트 남자애는 학비에 생활비 방세까지 전부 혼자 해결해요
<jason_kr> 아~
<Work^Seony> 걔 말로는, 집 형편이 안좋아서 부모님한테 돈달라는 말은 못한대요
<jason_kr> 참~ 거 ...ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 이런 애들 많아요
<jason_kr> 취업도 잘 되야될텐데....학업'이 목적은 아니쟎아요. 그쵸?
<Work^Seony> 이렇게라도 생활하면서 공부까지 열심히 하면 참 좋은데, 문제는 이렇게 사는데 공부를 열심히 안하니까 문제죠
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 공부를 열심히 안하는줄 어떻게 아냐면요,
<Work^Seony> 애가 게임을 무지 좋아하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 컴퓨터 쪽으로 졸업해서 취업한거 보고 나름 감명을 받았는지,
<Work^Seony> 지도 전공을 컴퓨터로 바꾸겠다고 하더라구요
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 도와주고 싶어서, 책도 사주고 모르는거 있음 언제든지 물어봐라 했는데,
<Work^Seony> 반년이 넘도록 뭐 물어보는게 없어요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 놀기만 해요? ㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래 니 인생이니까 니가 알아서 해라 하고 마음 먹었죠
<jason_kr> 아유~ 난, 쫌 더 자야하는데, 얘기가 재밌고 웃겨서 클났네요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하늘은 스스로 돕는자를 돕는다고, 저도 스스로 노력하는 애들은 도와주고 싶은데요,
<Work^Seony> 굳이 도시락 싸가져다니면서 도와주고싶진 않아요
<jason_kr> 글쵸~ 맞는 말씀
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 주무시고나서 또 얘기하시면 되죠
<jason_kr> 옙 일단 잠시 일어 납니다.
<jason_kr> 말씀 감사~
<Work^Seony> 커뮤니티 칼리지 학비까진 혼자서 해결이 되는데,
<Work^Seony> 4년제 학비가 쎄서...
<jason_kr> 아...흠 CC 만 하면 안되요?
<Work^Seony> cc만 해도 되요.  사실 cc만 졸업해도 영어는 괜찮게 할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 제가 깜짝 놀란게,
<Work^Seony> cc 졸업하는 비율이 그리 높지않다네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 고생해서 졸업했다고, 남들도 다 그렇게 하는건 아니더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 적응 못해서 중간에 돌아가는 애들도 많고,
<Work^Seony> 공부를 못해서 돌아가는 애들도 많아요
<Work^Seony> 근데 또 cc까지만 졸업하면, 거기서 마치고 돌아가는 비율보다 4년제로 편입하는 애들이 더 많더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 해볼만하니까 욕심 내는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그리고나서 졸업하면 이제 한국 가기싫은거죠
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-03
<Xia> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침입니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Xia> 월요일 휴가여서 4일만에 접속하네요... 다들 별일 없으셨는지~
<Work^Seony> 4일만에 별일이 있을리가요 ㅎㅎ
<Xia> 하긴 그렇죠... ㅎㅎㅎ   일주일 자리를 비워도 별다른일이 없었는데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 모니터링 시스템 만들어야하는데, 젠투로 할까 우분투로 할까 고민되는군요
<Xia> 헉;;; 모니터링;;;; 어떤걸 모니터링하시려구요?
<Work^Seony> snmpdy
<Work^Seony> snmp요
<Xia> 아...네.....(뭔지 모르는...)
<Work^Seony> 근데, Xia님은 제가 처음 뵙는 분 같네요
<Xia> 아... 이 아뒤로 접속이 되었네요.. 저번주부터 접속한 jun 입니다
<Xia> 잠시 다시 접속하겠습니다,
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<jun__> 다시 들어왔습니다^^;;;;
<Work^Seony> 어서오세요
<Work^Seony> 아마 제가 없을 때 접속하셨었나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> dP
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 한참 연ㅁ말 연초 바빳습니다.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 날씨가 추워서 아픈 사람들이 많았나보네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 좋은 하루들 되세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아.. 낮이 길어지긴 했는데 아직은 춥내요
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 몇도에요?
<autowiz> 최저기온은 -5 ~ -1 정도
<autowiz> 최고기온은 +1 ~ +4 정도 되는거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그래도 많이 따뜻해졌네요
<autowiz> 올해는 영하10도 이하로 떨어진적이 별로 없는거 같아요
<autowiz> 그래도 겨울은 겨울이라 춥긴 하네요. 평년보다 덜 추워서 패딩점퍼가 이제 막 덤핑으로 싸게 나온다고 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오... 덤핑...
<Work^Seony> 이 동네는 점점 더워지네요
<autowiz> 몇도 정도나 되나요?
<autowiz> 계절로 따지면 언제인가요?
<Work^Seony> 지금은 계절로 따지자면 겨울이긴 하죠
<Work^Seony> 최고는 27, 최저는 대략 22 정도 되요
<autowiz> 정말이지 에어컨 없으면 못살겠군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 살 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 저도 선풍기만 있꺼든요
<autowiz> 중앙난방 따로 있는건 아니구요?
<autowiz> 낮과 밤의 기온차가 5도라 음...
<Work^Seony> 없어요.  가난한 동네 살아서 중앙냉방은 먼나라 얘기에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 리눅스에서 c 소스에 #include <pthread.h> 도 있고
<autowiz> /usr/include 에 도 파일이 있는데 왜 컴파일 할때 -lpthread 를 해줘야만 하나요?
<autowiz> 링커랑은 별개의 얘기라는걸까요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 그쪽은 제가 잘 모르는 동네 얘기네요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 보통 ./config 나 make 만들어진것만 쓰다보니
<DarkCircle> 졸렸 -ㅅ-
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ
<readytoact> 써니님 안계시네
<Work^Seony> 있습니다
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 저 찾으셨어요?
<autowiz> 이번엔 액트님이 안계시는
<autowiz> readytoact:  안녕하세요
<imsu> 어후;; 점심시간이 다가오니 졸립구낭 ㅜ.ㅜ;
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다.
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 헤더와 라이브러리 정보는 분리되어 있기 때문입니다.
<autowiz> 아하 그렇군요
<autowiz> 하고는 했지만 여전히 이해는 안가는군요.
<PotatoGim> pthread.h에는 기본적인 자료 구조나 선언들만이 들어있고, 라이브러리에는 컴파일된 실행 가능한 바이너리 코드들이 들어있는데
<PotatoGim> 헤더에서 pthread_create라는 함수가 있다는 것을 컴파일러에게 알려주고, 실제 이 코드는 라이브러리에 있는 바이너리 코드를 통해서 사용한다고 보시면...
<Bluedusk> 엇
<Bluedusk> 뭔지 모르겠. ;
<autowiz> 동적 링크드 라이브러리들 이니가 ㅎㅎ 컴파일 끝나고 실행할때 에러가 뜬다거나 , 하는거라면  이해가 가는데
<autowiz> 컴파일( 정확히는 링킹) 할때 에러가 뜨는건 아직 이해할려고 노력중입니다.
<Bluedusk> 헐 굇수시군요.. ㄷㄷ
<Bluedusk> 그런걸 이해하시다니.;
<PotatoGim> 음.. 만일 동적 라이브러리를 사용하신다면 dlopen으로 열어서 사용하시는 루틴이 들어있을거고, 그게 아니라면 libpthread.a를 정적으로 링크해서 사용하고 계시는 것일겁니다.
<PotatoGim> 말하신 부분만으로 추측하기로는 아마 정적으로 pthread를 링크해서 쓰고 계시는...?
<autowiz> 뭐 공부를 한참 많이 해야겠습니다
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 정작 까보면 별거 없는 내용들이라 금방 알아내실 거에요. 파이팅~
<Bluedusk> 자
<Bluedusk> cow 에대해서 설명해주실분 계신가요?
<autowiz> 그거 카우 아닌가요?
<Bluedusk> 네 아마도 영문으로 읽으면 카우가 맞겠죠?
<Bluedusk> copy on write
<autowiz> 어 그거 저 봤었었는데
<autowiz> 제가 알기론 이런겁니다.
<autowiz> A 파일을 쓰고있는도중에
<autowiz> A 를 B 로 복사하는 경우
<autowiz> 보통은 B 로 복사를 시작하는 시점의 상태 (용량) 까지만 B 로 복사가 됩니다.
<autowiz> A 는 계속 증가하구요 , 로그파일 같은경우도 같고
<autowiz> ... 이게 아니면 죄송합니다. 고수 블더 님 앞에서 제가 까불었습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk> 저 컴맹인데요
<Bluedusk> 왜들 이러시는거죠?
<Bluedusk> 저 자꾸 컴맹이라고 놀리시는거죠??ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 블더 == 고수 && 컴맹 && 거짓말쟁이
<Bluedusk> 헐
<jason_kr> BlueLier +1
<Bluedusk> 이젠 제가 똥으로 매주를 쓴다고 해도 안믿으시겟네요..
<autowiz> 근데 DB 에서 나오는 개념인가요? 아니면 파일이나 OS 에서 나오는 개념인가요?
<Bluedusk> 스토리지요
<Bluedusk> 오픈스택 스토리지에서 cow 지원하는?
<Bluedusk> jason_kr,  꼭 이럴때만 나오셔서 한마디 하고 가시는군요
<Bluedusk> 왠지 제가 동네 북인거 같은
<jason_kr> 안갔어요. bluelier
<Bluedusk> 아니
<Bluedusk> 왜 우분투 대표 선추른
<Bluedusk> 단일 후보인가요?
<Bluedusk> 무슨 독재국가도 아니고
<Bluedusk> 실망이네요
<autowiz> 블더님이 안나가셔서 그런거잖아요
<jason_kr> auto wiz: Piratebay ReBorn ?
<autowiz> 네 잘 돌아가던에ㅛ
<Bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 그런데 나가면 안되요
<autowiz> 가더군요. 뭔가 내부적으로는 많이 바꿨는지 어쨌는지 모르겠지만 , 그냥 겉으로 보긴 똑같아요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 블더님 스토리지 cow 에 대해 공부하고왔습니다.
<autowiz> File-A 를 A 라는 사용자가 복사를 하고 있는 도중에
<autowiz> 뭐 사용자는 사실 상관없겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 사용자 B 가 File-A 에 수정(write) 를 가하면
<autowiz> 수정부분만큼만 캐쉬같은데 올라가서 나중에 적용되는 개념입니다.
<Bluedusk> 헐
<Bluedusk> 어쩜 그럴수 있죠?
<Bluedusk> 실망이네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안그럼 A 사용자가 파일 복사하다가 내용이 바뀌거나 할수 있어서 기존 작업자들은
<autowiz> 수정되기전의 상태를 가지고 되고
<autowiz> 나중 사용자는 나중상태를 가지게 됩니다.
<autowiz> 실망이라니요.
<autowiz> 안그러면
<autowiz> B 사용자는 write 명령내려넣고
<autowiz> 놓고 A 사용자 복사 끝날때까지 대기타야 합니다.
<autowiz> 시간 낭비이지요
<Bluedusk> 음 그렇군요
<Bluedusk> 잘 모르겟어요
<Bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Bluedusk> jason_kr,  님
<jason_kr> hi~
<autowiz> cow 개념이해가 중요하시면 제가 다시 설명 드리겠습니다.
<Bluedusk> 아니에요 괜찮습니다.
<Bluedusk> 위에 설명해주신것만 해도 감지덕지 한걸요
<jason_kr> Blue dusk: 이미 알고 있는 cow 를 타인 통해서 다시 얘기들으니 기분 좋아요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ   데굴데굴
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ auto wiz 님 손꾸락 운동 당한거죠? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk> ....
<Bluedusk> 아니 왜 저를 그런
<Bluedusk> 상도덕도 없는 파렴치한
<Bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk> 옛부터 모르는것은 창피한게 아니라고 했어요
<jason_kr> 본인이 알고 있는 것을 남들도 알고 있나~ 물어 보는 것은 요?! /먼산/ ㅎ
<jason_kr> 본인이 알고 있는 것을 남들도 알고 있나~ 확인하는 것은 요?! /딴청/ ㅎ
<Bluedusk> 모르는데요
<Bluedusk> ...
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk> 제가 사실 아는게 많으면
<Bluedusk> 좀더 많은돈 받으면서 좀더 좋은곳에서 일하지 않을까요?
<Bluedusk> 오늘은 이메일문의로 리눅스에서 소문자 디렉토리를 대문자로 어케 변경하냐고 문의메일이 왔던데요
<jason_kr> 글켔죠?
<Bluedusk> 그러니 전 컴맹이 맞는듯
<pchero_work> http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Motherfucking Website
<pchero_work> 아침부터 뿜었네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙는거 같아요.
<jason_kr> 해피 입춘(立春) !
<ipeter> 해피입춘!
<ipeter> 12시가 지났군요!
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 오랜만여요
<ipeter> 제이슨님은 한국이신가요?
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<jason_kr> 당연히 글쵸. 한국 풉
<jason_kr> 아~ 섭섭, 얼굴책 또이름이 피터팬 이죠? 또
<ipeter> ??
<jason_kr> 내가 잘못 알고 있었나요?
<ipeter> 어떻게 아시나요?
<jason_kr> 참눼~
<ipeter> ??
<jason_kr> 다~ 관심이죠
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 친구신청하셔요.
<ipeter> 전 제이슨님이 얼굴책에서 무슨 아이디로 가지고 있는지 몰라서
<jason_kr> 피터님 하는 거 봐서 요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 친구신청을 하고 싶어도 못해요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 하.는.거.봐.서.요.
<jason_kr> jasonjang.aka.hL1sxa
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 잘 하게씁니다.
<jason_kr> 하하하, 농담여요. ㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 또, 어디선가 블로그를 봤는데, 기억이 안나네요.
<jason_kr> 딴 분인가~ (내 잘못 알았을 수 있고요)
<jason_kr> "부재중 전화가뜨면 그곳에서 나를 찾아줘요" ??
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 그건 뭐죠?
<ipeter> 허허
<jason_kr> 아, 옙
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 페이스북에서 뵈었네요.
<ipeter> 저보다 연륜이 훨씬 높으신거 같은..ㅠ
<jason_kr> 좀 전 내 계정 올렸을 때, 누가 곧바로 트위터 계정에 친등을 하길레...피터님인 줄 알았어요.
<jason_kr> 오즈가 제 아들 뻘이죠
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 푸하하하하
<ipeter> 트위터?
<ipeter> 트위터도 하셔요?
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<jason_kr> 아~ 통과!
<jason_kr>  /clear
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> recal!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<ipeter> 늦은밤까지 안주무시는군요.
<ipeter> 오즈님이 아들벌이라..
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님과 제가 동갑인거 알고 계신가요?
<jason_kr> 화면 지움했어요.
<jason_kr> 알죠. 알고 한 말이죠. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 내가 쑥맥인 줄 아나봐요? ㅎ  푸하하하
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 이만 잠자리에 들께요. 좋은밤되세요..!
<jason_kr> 아 옙
<Suiz> 와 아직도 계시다!
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> ?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 좋은 아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 매일 이 시간에 일어나시나봐요..
<jason_kr> 매일 자다가 (매일 이시간 좀 전에) 깨요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잠 줄이는게 제 일생의 소망입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 거 이상하네요. 전 그런 생각 한번도 해 본 적없고...  ㅎㅎㅎ 하루 1시간씩 자면...보름이상도 견뎌요.
<jason_kr> 내 얘기지만, 대신 앉으나 *서나* 눕던지....머리에 머만 닿으면 1분내로 잠들어요. ㅋㅋㅋ (운전할 때, 요 주의)
<Work^Seony> 저는 군대에서, 60 트럭에서도 졸아봤고, 내무실에서 연대장님 말씀하시는데 바로 코 앞에서도 졸아봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그것도 이등병때요
<jason_kr> 그것도 그 부대에서 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 배고픈건 참을 수 있는데, 졸린건 절대 못참겠떠라구요
<jason_kr> 오죽하면 그리 말씀할까~ ㅋ
<jason_kr> 아~ 고3때, 밤/낮이 바뀌는 바람에 무척 고생했던 기억은 있네요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 고등학교 졸업하고나서 백수생활할 때 그랬었죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어제 이 시간에 유학 얘기 했었는데, 마침 비정상회담에서 유학얘기 나왔더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 비정상회담' 못봤어요.  어느 때 방송 분여요?
<jason_kr> 아~ 꼭 보라는 건 아니고, 때마침 나오ㅘㅆ 나왔었단 얘기 죠? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번 월요일꺼요
<jason_kr> 예, 찾아서 함 보께요. 예능이니까 재미는 있겠네요.
<jason_kr> 이기현'님이라고 아세요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<jason_kr> 예. 점심때 길가다가 우연히 봤는데, ...흠. 봤을 땐, 누구지? 하고 있다가 집에 와서 알았어요.
<Work^Seony> 누군데요?
<jason_kr> 한때, 로코팀을 위해 일하기로 했다가
<jason_kr> 어떤 사정인지 몰라도 행불 됐던 사람요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 그나 저나 박정규님 스스로 잠적한 건 알죠?
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 네 알고있어요
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 그 얘기 하려고 했는데,
<jason_kr> 예
<Work^Seony> 걍 컨택터에서 지우면 될 거 같아요
<jason_kr> 아~ 글쵸
<jason_kr> 옙
<jason_kr> 아무래도 전자기파 민감증'일 이유가 크겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 그런가요?  저는 잘 모르겠어요.  뭐 다른 개인적인 사정이 있어보이던데요
<jason_kr> *상상*할 수 있는 다른 사정이란 뭘까요?
<Work^Seony> 잘은 모르겠지만, 그냥 전자장비를 이용하지 못하는거라고 하는건 표면적인 이유가 아닌가 싶어서요
<jason_kr> 예, 뭐 상상되는 건 없어요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 일단 제가 그렇게 생각하는 이유는요,
<Work^Seony> 스마트폰이니 넷북이니 하는 물건들을 한두대가 아니라 5-6대씩 쓰시면서 리눅스 설치하신걸로 알고있는데,
<Work^Seony> 민감증이 갑자기 생기진 않았을거라고 보거든요
<jason_kr> 그리고 또 있어요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ  사실 저랑 친분이 있는 분이 아니다보니, 걍 페북으로 보는게 전부 다라서요
<jason_kr> 예에~ 끄덕끄덕
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터를 한두대 쓰시는 분이 아닌데 갑자기 그러니까, 다른 이유가 있을 거라고 생각한거죠...
<jason_kr> ok
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 리더 후보가 없어서 큰일이네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 단일 후보로 걍 가는 거 아녀요? 글케 봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 걍 제 개인적인 의견이지만,
<Work^Seony> 페북 페이지가 생긴 이래로 우분투 한국 사용자모임이 많이 죽었어요
<jason_kr> 흠...
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 페북의 인기가 지금같지 않아진다면, 사람들이 다시 홈페이지로 몰리는 것이 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 여기저기 떠돌거 같아요
<jason_kr> 그건 동감하고 공감해요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 페북 페이지를 없앨수도 없고, 없애자고 할 수도 없고 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 없애자'고 할 수 있다...고 봐요.
<Work^Seony> 아마 다른 커뮤니티들도 같은 문제를 겪지않나 싶어요
<jason_kr> 내 공약? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 푸화하하핫
<jason_kr> 그럴꺼요
<jason_kr> 좀 쉽니다, 즐건 하루 ^^
<Work^Seony> 네 쉬세요
<Work^Seony> 데탑 리붓하기 너무 싫은데 어쩔 수 없이 해야하는군요...
<Work^Seony> uptime 50일째...
<Work^Seony> 크롬이랑 파폭 씨퓨사용율이 100%가 넘어가네요
<Work^Seony> 리붓합니다
<jun__> 안녕하십니까~ 좋은아침입니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-04
<jun__> 요새 날씨는 겨울같지 않게 따뜻한 느낌이네요..바람도 안불고~ 완전 좋아요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 날씨가 많이 따뜻해졌나보네요
<autowiz> 피터님 일어나세요~ ㅋㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> unzip에 보안버그 있다네요
<autowiz> 호오~
<Work^Seony> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2489-1/
<myobot> [링크 제목] USN-2489-1: unzip vulnerability | Ubuntu
<autowiz> 음 신기하네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TPC> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침이빈다
<samahui_TPC> 아침입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TPC> 밤샘이 손가락 힘을 빼놨어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TPC> 자꾸 오타나네요
<samahui_TPC> Seony님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ~
<samahui_TPC> autowiz님도 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 네~ 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 다들 바쁘신가보네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 오늘 무쟈게 일하기 싫네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 가끔 일하기 싫은날 있지요
<autowiz> 그럴때는 티타임을 가진다거나 , 가까운 산책로를 걷는다거나
<autowiz> 게임을 한다거나 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아녕하세요오오오오오
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<autowiz> 쉽고 간단한 일만 처리 하는 방법도있구요
<autowiz> act 님 안녕하세요
<readytoact> autowiz: (__)
<readytoact> 느흐-
<readytoact> EB미팅중
<autowiz> EB ??
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 어젠가 저 찾으시지 않으셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Early Bird
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 네 이브온라인에 대한
<readytoact> 심각한 고민 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어제 인가 그제인가 그랬었던듯 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 아~
<autowiz> 괴수 블더님 오셨다
<readytoact> 더블이군요.
<readytoact> ;;;ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 저한테 말씀하시면 3주 무료 체험권 보내드릴 수 있어요
<readytoact> ;;;;
<readytoact> 혹시 하고 계세요??
<readytoact> 좀 더 좀 더 고민중..
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 이브..
<autowiz> 얼마나 대단한 게임이길래 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> autowiz: 알아보려하지도 마세요. 큰일납니다.
<Bluedusk> 이브온라인인가 보군요
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 대단한 게임이라서 고민하시기보단, 시작하면 빠질까봐 그러시는거 같아요
<Bluedusk> autowiz,  eve online 입니다.
<readytoact> -_- 그.. 그렇죠.
<Bluedusk> 걍 지르셔서 하시면되요
<readytoact> -0-...
<readytoact> 일단 해야하는것도 많고
<readytoact> 게임을 공부해야 하다니 쿨럭-
<Bluedusk> autowiz,  님도 같이 지르셔서 하셔요
<Bluedusk> readytoact,  걍 하는거죠 뭐 겜은 즐기면서
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 엔하위키의 이브온라인 페이지 읽어보셨어요?
<autowiz> 저는 레이싱 게임이랑 FPS (무료) 말고는 잘 안해서요
<readytoact> -_- 그거 읽고 침흘렸죠
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그거 읽고 더 심해지신거군요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> autowiz: 저도 그런 - 2초이상 생각하지 앟ㄴ는- 게임만 좋아하죠.
<Bluedusk> readytoact,  그럼 이브온라인 말고 x3 라도 하셔요
<Bluedusk> homeworld 시리즈도 리마스터링 되던데
<readytoact> 아.. 이브 온라인은
<readytoact> -_- 모든게 다 쩔어요
<readytoact> 하악하악
<Bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 찬물을 좀 끼얹어드리자면, 막상 시작해보면 좀 지루하구요, 적극적으로 게임에 참여하지 않으면 별로 재미없어요
<readytoact> 하앍하앍
<autowiz> 아 단체로 하악 하고 있어 -_-;;;
<Work^Seony> 다른 유저들이랑 피튀기면서 전쟁질 해적질하고 해야 재밌지, 걍 혼자서 우주 돌아댕기면 졸려요
<readytoact> 적극적
<Work^Seony> 이브온라인의 가장 큰 문제점은, 우주가 너무 크다는 거거든요
<readytoact> 제가 성향이 0 or 1 이라
<Work^Seony> 경우에 따라서는 이동하는데 너무 오래 걸려요...  물론 그래서 택배사업이 등장했지만요...
<readytoact> -_- 생업 포기에 가까운
<readytoact> 아 잠시 가상머신 접속 해제..
<Work^Seony> 이브에 구현된 은하계가 대략 500개가 넘는다는데, 한 은하계를 돌아댕기는 것도 몇시간은 걸려요
<readytoact> 으으으으
<readytoact> -_- 근데 일단 튜토리얼도 좀 해야하고
<Work^Seony> 저는 남들이 안하는 특이한 쪽으로 가볼려고, 우주선 설계 쪽으로 스킬을 팠었는데요,
<Work^Seony> 이게 생각보다 어렵더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 설계만 할건지, 설계와 생산을 같이할건지도 고민을 해봐야하고..
<Bluedusk> 전
<Work^Seony> 생산을 시작하면 물건을 팔아야하는데, 조폭 같은 애들 사이에서 물건 팔아먹기가 쉽지않더라구요
<Work^Seony> 다만 제가 여전히 이브에 대한 로망을 갖고있는 이유는, 더스트 514라는 FPS와 연동 떄문에 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> FPS랑 우주 mmo랑 연동이 되거든요...
<Bluedusk> 그거 hmd 도 지원한다는 소문도 있던데요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  프로젝트가 별도로 생겼어요
<Work^Seony> 이브 발키리라고...
<Bluedusk> 그나저나
<Bluedusk> 오큘러스를 질러야 하나요
<Bluedusk> 그거 쓰고 코딩하면 재밌을꺼 같기도 한데
<Work^Seony> 이브-발키리-더스트 세 개가 연동되면, 이건 그냥 게임 수준이 아닐 거에요
<Work^Seony> 저는 오큘러스 쓰고 시스템 관리 해보고 싶던데요 ㅎㅎ
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :-)
<Work^Seony> 마이너리티 리포트처럼 수백대의 서버를 손가락질로... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk> Work^Seony,  그러니깐요 그거 쓰고 립모션으로 허공에 손가락질해대면
<Bluedusk> 옆에서 이색히 뭐하는짓인가 하고 쳐다볼듯 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 옆에서보면 이상할꺼에요 ㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk> cheesekun,  안녕하세요 (__)
<Bluedusk> 그나저나 요즘 기분같아선 정말 퇴사 하고 싶은데
<autowiz> 나름 국내에서 리눅스 기술지원 하는 회사 별로 없지 않나요? 재미있을거 같은데요?
<Bluedusk> 네 갈데가 없어요
<Bluedusk> 저같은 허접 컴맹은 이력서 넣을데도 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 블더님 연세가?
<Bluedusk> 35세인데요
<Bluedusk> 나이만 많음
<Bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 일단 공부를 더 하셔야겠네요
<Bluedusk> 넹
<autowiz> 블더님 보다 못한 저는 콱 뛰어내려야 하나요? ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk> ??
<autowiz> 암튼 이브 온라인 그냥 MMOPRG 처럼 그런줄 알았는데
<Bluedusk> 누가 저보다 못하다고 그러나요? autowiz님 정도면 초절정굇수 급아닌가요?
<autowiz> 우주가 무대군요 ㅎ  점심시간에 동영상 함 찾아봐야겠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/EVE%20%EC%98%A8%EB%9D%BC%EC%9D%B8
<autowiz> 괴수고 자시고 지금 하드가 모자라서 죽을거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 요 페이지 추천해드립니다
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 저도 사무실에서 혼자 일하는데, 이브온라인이나 켜놓을까요 ㅎㅎ'
<Bluedusk> 헐 관리자가 사이트 막을지도.. ;;
<Work^Seony> 제가 관리자잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk> 아 저런 안타까운.. ;
<Bluedusk> 음 그나저나 컴터 공부를 더해야하 나
<Bluedusk> 지금이라도 다른공부를 해얗 라까요ㅠ
<autowiz> 영어공부는 어떠세요?
<Bluedusk> 저 영어는 걍 알파벳만 아는정도라서
<Work^Seony> 제가 예전에 들은 얘긴데, 한국에 영어하는 개발자가 너무너무너무너무 부족해서, 개발자가 영어하면 몸값이 장난 아니라던데요....
<Bluedusk> Work^Seony,  저 지금 인도사람이랑 같이 poc 하는데
<autowiz> 좀 그렇긴 하지요 . 영어하는 사람은 종종 있습니다. 번화가 가면
<Bluedusk> 말 알아먹기 넘 힘들어요
<Bluedusk> d, t, th 랑
<autowiz> 종종 눈에 보이는데 , 컴하면서 영어 잘하는사람은 생각보다 보기 힘들어요
<Bluedusk>  l이랑 r은 그렇다 치고
<autowiz> 단순히 웹으로 우주에서 전쟁벌이던 게임을 몇년전에 , 한 몇일 정도 해본적은 있었었드랬죠
<autowiz> 무지하게 털렸지만 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이브온라인에 구현된 성계가 500개개 아니라 5천개였네요..
<jason_kr> 오우~ Bluedusk 가 35 요? 난 20 뒷쪽인 줄 알았네요.
<Bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<Bluedusk> 감사합니다.
<jason_kr> 창창하다~ 생각했는데, 갔구나~ 좋은 시절. 그럼 우리가 첨봤을때가 20후반였군요. ㄲㄷㄲㄷ
<Work^Seony> 감사합니다 햇는데, "갔꾸나 좋은시절" ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 오즈님이랑 별 차이없네요?! 깜놀. 난 좀 차이 나는 줄 알았어요.
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 현실은 팅기는 것보다 감수하는 것이 점심건강에 좋대쟎아요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 점심건강이라 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 점심시간 22분 남았습니다.
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 요즘 안읽어봐서 몰랐는데, 엔하위키의 이브온라인 페이지 내용이 예전보다 상당히 좋아졌네요
<Work^Seony> 모든게 쩐다는 표현이 이해가 되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 협소공포증, 폐쇠공포증은 많이 들어  봤는데     반대로 너무 넓고 광활한 공간에 있을 때, 느끼는 강박이나 공포감'도 있나요? <--- 내가 이브 온라인 아주 조금 보고 느낀 점.
<Work^Seony> 광장공포증이라고 하죠
<jason_kr> 아~
<Work^Seony> 이 정신병 가진 분들은 집 밖에 나서질 못해요
<Bluedusk> jason_kr,  그래서 걱정이죠
<Bluedusk> 저같은 사람은요
<Work^Seony> readytoact, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN5zMZNZHwo
<jason_kr> 인용 "이브온라인은 생각보다 어려운 게임이 아닙니다." mf
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어렵진 않아요.  시간을 많이 투자해야해서 그렇죠...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 모든 게임이 다 그렇지만...
<cheesekun> 맛점 하세요! :D
<autowiz> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~~
<Work^Seony> 맛있게 드세요.
<jason_kr> 누가 아는 분 있으면 답 좀 주세요. ㅠㅠ 뭐냐면,
<jason_kr> 일단 제 환경은 아래와 같아요.
<jason_kr> 1. 윈7 과 ubuntu1404 를 보통 상시 켜 두고,
<jason_kr> 2. 웹브라우져는 90% 크롬 10% 불여우를 쓰면서
<jason_kr> 3. os 기본 proxy 는 안쓰고, 아주 가끔 웹브라우져의 zen mate라는 proxy를 쓸 때도 있는데...
<jason_kr> 4. 지메일, 얼굴책 등에서 TFA (2중인증) 방법으로 구글의 tOTP를 쓰고 있는데,
<jason_kr> 제 문제는 보통 한번 인증을 해 놓으면 다시 물어 보는 일이 없는데, 요즘은 페이지 갱신을 하거나...껐다 켜기만 해도
<jason_kr> 계속 반복적으로 물어 본다"는 문제죠.
<jason_kr> 한 일주일 전까지는 이런 일이 없었거든요.
<jason_kr> 또 wan ip adres 가 안바뀐 것도 몇 달째인데...
<jason_kr> 다른 곳에 브라우져가 동시에 열려 있는 것도 아니고...
<jason_kr> 암튼 수시로 tOTP 를 반복 입력하는 불편이 없다가 생겼는데, 혹시 아는 분 있으면 좀 갈쳐 주세요
<jason_kr> "이 부라우져를 저장하겠습니까?" 예/ 해도 무시되는 문제 죠
<Bluedusk> 그건
<jason_kr> 생각해 보니 구글방식의 TFA 또는 tOTP 문제는 아니고, 브라우져 쿠키 문제 같아요.
<jason_kr> otp 안쓰는 사이트에서 같은 현상이므로.
<Seony> 다들 점심은 맛있게 드셨나요?
<autowiz> 네 저는 맛있게 먹었습니다.
<Bluedusk> 넴
<Bluedusk> 전 뭐 항상
<Bluedusk> 여기 금욜날도 늦게 끝날거 같네요
<Bluedusk> 하아
<Bluedusk> 우울하네요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 조금 부정적이신건가
<autowiz> 우울하실거 까지야 ^^ 화이팅~
<Seony> 한 3주간 저녁에 미친듯이 먹었더니 배에 살이 많이 찐거 같아서 2주간 1일1식 다시 돌입합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 먹을 거 보면 먹고싶네요
<Bluedusk> Seony,  님
<Bluedusk> 대만에 비행기 사고 난 영상 보셨어요?
<Bluedusk> 와 무섭네요 진짜. ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 링크 링크
<Seony> 아뇨 어떤데요
<Bluedusk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LpmvW1fD6w&feature=youtu.be
<Seony> 헐... 이거 완전 사고네요
<Seony> 대형사고네요
<Bluedusk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYczDsj0ATI#t=18
<Bluedusk> 고화질 영상도 있네요
<Bluedusk> Seony,  다행히 고가 밑이 하천이라
<jason_kr> 대만, 홍콩은 땅이 좁아서  빌딩, 주택가 사이에서  정말 완전 묘기대행진 수준의 이/착륙을 하는데...그동안 사고가 덜 났던 것이 다행여요....  으휴~
<Bluedusk> 승객 전원 사망은 아닌거 같아요
<autowiz> 아니 비행기가 어떻게 몰면 저렇게 떨어지는거죠?
<jason_kr> 블랙박스 조사를 해~ 봐야. ㅠㅠ 알겠죠? 그리고 몇달~ 몇년후!
<jason_kr> 1차 원인이 무었이든간에 2차 원인은 '실속'
<autowiz> 천정 얻어맞은 앞서가던 차량은 정말 구사일생이네요
<autowiz> 가딱하면 완전 날아가버릴뻔했었네요
<jason_kr> 앞차 택시 승객과 운전자, 죽지는 않았다지만...으~
<Seony> 발가락을 개구리발처럼 쫙 펼치는게 안되는 사람도 있나요?
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 모름. ㅋ
<Seony> 어디선가 누구한테 들었는데, 그게 무지 신기해하는 사람이 많더라구요
<jason_kr> 귿 모닝, pchero_work
<Seony> 요즘 필리핀이, 여행 자제 권고국가로 선정됐는데, ahoops님 어떻게 지내나 궁금하네요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 저도 궁금해요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> pchero_work: http://micropython.org/   <--- 이 정도면
<jason_kr> 내 기준에는 가격, 크기, (컴파일/)인터프리팅, 언어, 문서, 교육지원, 시물레이션..전부 만족하는 수준.
<pchero_work> 우와...
<jason_kr> 계속 업그레이드되어 오긴 했는데...이제 최소한은 된 것 같아요.
<jason_kr> 예전부터 계속 지켜 봤거든요.
<jason_kr> 특히 파이썬을 직접 쓸 수 있다는 것. 아두이노처럼 스케치 불필요.
<jason_kr> 막말로 최소한의 "끝왕판" (?)
<pchero_work> 흠...
<pchero_work> 가격이.. 라즈베리파이랑 비교되요..
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 하하하
<pchero_work> 28 파운드
<jason_kr> 48,000 KRW
<Seony> 오 이거 뭐에요
<Seony> 마이크로파이썬
<jason_kr> Embedded 쪽
<Seony> 특정 작업을 할 수 있는 칩을 만들어낼 수 있는 거군요
<Seony> 이젠 칩까지 사용자가 만들어낼 수 있는 세상이 오다니...
<jason_kr> 사실 저 제품 양산은 영국의 방산업체에서 생산했어요. 암튼 써니님 말씀도 틀리진 않았어요.
<jason_kr> 씨퓨는 arm v6
<jason_kr> pchero_work: 프리스케일일이 pchero과 같은 sw 업체 아녀요? HW도 설계(생산)하나 보죠?
<Seony> 라즈베리파이나 이런걸 보면, 역시 영국은 죽지않았군요
<jason_kr> 어휴~ 그럼요. 영원히 해가 지지 않는...
<pchero_work> jason_kr: 프리스케일은 하드웨어 제조사 같아요
<pchero_work> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%ED%94%84%EB%A6%AC%EC%8A%A4%EC%BC%80%EC%9D%BC_%EC%84%B8%EB%AF%B8%EC%BB%A8%EB%8D%95%ED%84%B0
<pchero_work> 여기 맞죠?
<jason_kr> voip sw 개발도 하는데...
<jason_kr> 맞아요
<jason_kr> 요즘 iot 로 엄청 뜨죠
<pchero_work> 오...
<pchero_work> 호..
<pchero_work> 방금 파일 이름을 바꿨는데
<pchero_work> 파일의 Modification date 는 안바뀌네요
<autowiz> stat 이라는 명령이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 보시면 access (이건뭐 별로 ) , modify , change 항목이 있습니다.
<autowiz> modify 는 파일 내용 change 는 속성이나 이름 권한등
<autowiz> cp -p 등으로 파일 복사하는경우 그냥 ls 에서는 파일내용이 마지막으로 수정된 시간이 보여지지만
<autowiz> stat 으로 보면 modify 에는 파일 내용수정시간이 change 에는 마지막 복사 혹은 파일 이름 변경 시간이 보여집니다.
<autowiz> - 끝~ -
<pchero_work> autowiz: 오!!! 방금 테스트해봤는데 말씀하신대로네요. ㅎㅎㅎ 정보 감사합니다! :)
<autowiz> 유닉스는 거의 stat 이 없어요
<autowiz> 리눅스만 있다는거 ^^
<Seony> 그래서 리눅스가 표준 유닉스에 분류가 안되죠 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 설마~             하지만, 오즈 말씀이니 믿쑵니다.
<pchero_work> GNU/Linux 니까요. ㅋ
<pchero_work> GNU is not unix. ㅋ
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 8시간 후에 뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> Seony: 굿나잇
<jason_kr> 수고 많으셨...
<Seony> 9시간이군요
<jason_kr> 낼 새벽엔 못 봐요. 저 딴 일. ㅎ
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저녁들 드셨습니까?
<jason_kr> 카레 밥. 오즈님은?
<autowiz_> 아 저는 아직이요
<autowiz_> 카레좀 사주세요
<autowiz_> 인도가서 카레 먹고 오고 싶어요 ~~~~ ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 인도 카레 맛있는데, 한국 사람들 중에는 안맞는 사람들도 많아요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 국내에서 인도카레 하는 곳 찾으면, 내 사께요. 그런데, 인도 카레는 맨손으로 집어 먹어야 하는디....ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 맨손으로 잘먹을 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 푸하ㅏ하하
<autowiz_> 좋은 밤들 되십시요. 주무시던 분들은 좋은꿈 꾸시구요~
<jason_kr> 컹! 오늘은 왜?
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 컹! 오늘은 왜? 출근이 조금 늦었어요!! 많이 늦어도 되지만. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 셔틀버스가 늦게 왔어요
<Work_Seony> 집에서 걸어가도 20분이면 되는데, 40분이나 걸리네요
<jason_kr> 아~ 예 ㅋㅋㅋ 걸어 오지. 그 사이에...magic 걸렸구만요.
<jason_kr> 타기 시작한지 몇 달 안됐쟎아요~
<Work_Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 근데 학교 가는 길이 오르막에다 이 동네 햇빛이 워낙 쨍쨍해서요...
<jason_kr> 즐 커피~ <--- 인사하고 가려는 중였는데...
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<jason_kr> 어쩐 일로 버스가 그리 늦었데요?!
<Work_Seony> 아마도 버스기사가 귀찮아서 꼼지락거리다 온거 같아요
<jason_kr> 아하~ 출발부터 늦었군요. 대기시간>주행시간...아
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<jason_kr> 암튼, 이젠 쉬러 갑니다, 음주 후 방금 귀가 했어요.
<jason_kr> 그래도 멀쩡해 보이죠?
<jason_kr> 참, 비/정상회담 봤어요.
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 재밌죠
<jason_kr> 통일교주 문선명씨가 인생 전반엔 반공/승공 에서 원리주의로 돌아섰다가 후반에 가족중심을 외치다가 운명했는데...
<jason_kr> 유학의 본질이나 목적이 뭐냐? 가족 행복이 우선이다~ 이런 내용도 봤고요.
<jason_kr> 참 옳은 얘기도 많았어요.
<jason_kr> 갑니다. 미안 !!
<Work_Seony> 네 쉬세요
<jason_kr> ^^
<Work^Seony> 아 젠장 짜증나
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-05
<Work^Seony> 저와 제 직장동료들이 나오는 홍보영상입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxII72QDhoM
<Samhayne> 오홍..
<Samhayne> 국내에선 보기 드문 형식의 동영상이군요
<Work^Seony> 촌스럽죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 촌동네에서 찍은 동영상 수준이 뭐 거기서 거기죠 ㅎㅎ
<Samhayne> ㅎㅎ 보기 좋은데요 왜요 ㅎㅎ
<Samhayne> 저희 회사에서 저런거 찍으라고 하면
<Samhayne> 어우..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 한가지 참 거시기한게, 화면에 나오는 사람 몇몇 사람만 제외하고는 전부 다 Ph.D에요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! XDD
<readytoact> Work^Seony: gkdkr
<readytoact> 버...버디 프로그램
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하시기로 결정하셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 일단, 이브 클라이언트 다운 다 받으시면 말씀해주세요
<Work^Seony> 한국에 서버가 없어서, 클라이언트 받는데 오래 걸릴 거에요
<Work^Seony> 스마트폰용 이브앱 쓰시면, 이브 쪽에서 API가 제공되는 걸로 캐릭터를 관리하실 수 있을 거에요
<readytoact> 호혹시
<readytoact> 써니님.. 지원금도 주시나요 -0-;;;;
<Work^Seony> 제가 버디프로그램으로 이메일 드리고나서 그걸로 게임하시고 결제를 하시면 저한테 플렉스가 나오거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그 플렉스 팔아서 반 드릴께요
<Work^Seony> 요즘도 암묵적인 룰이 50% 맞죠?
<readytoact> 플렉스?
<readytoact> O.o?
<readytoact> 이제막 오프닝 영상 보고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그 엔하위키에 있는 유저들 목소리 녹음해서 만든 영상 보셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 그거 완전 쥐기던데요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아뇨 그냥 게임 오프닝
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 종족은 뭘로 하지
<Work^Seony> 저는 칼다리에서 시작했습니다.  칼다리 함선은 미사일로 공격하거든요
<readytoact> 음. 그럼 저도
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 동족이 되는군요
<Work^Seony> 저는 처음 시작하는 스테이션에서 멀지 않은 곳에 정박하고 있어요
<readytoact> 헉
<readytoact> 블러드라인
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 이건 뭐죠?
<readytoact> 음.. 직업 같은건가요
<readytoact> CIVRE가 호전적인 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 어디서 보셨어요?
<readytoact> 칼다리 선택하니까
<readytoact> Bloodline
<readytoact> 성별 선택나오는데요
<Work^Seony> 헛... 지금 아이디 만드시면 안되는데...
<readytoact> -0-;;;
<readytoact> 아 그런가요
<Work^Seony> 제가 버디프로그램 이메일을 먼저 보내드리고, 그 링크를 통해서 만드셔야되요
<readytoact> 음 넹
<readytoact> 쿼리드렸슴다
<readytoact> 근데 버디 프로그램은
<readytoact> 추처받는 분은 무슨 유익이 있나요
<readytoact> ?
<Work^Seony> 잠시만요.  이거 보내드리고나서 알려드릴께요
<Work^Seony> 원래 무료체험은 14일인데, 버디프로그램을 보내드리면 21일을 하실 수 있을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 해보시고 맘에 들어서 결제를 해야겠다 생각되시면, 결제하기 전에 저한테 말씀 좀 해주세요.
<Work^Seony> PLEX라는 것으로 결제를 하시면, 지원금을 못받아요
<readytoact> 우웅
<readytoact> 계정 새로 만들었구용
<readytoact> 아 이런건 점심시간에 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 오늘 점심은 알차게 보내는군요
<readytoact> 밥을 거르는대신
<readytoact> 칼다리 에서 종족 선택을 하는데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 뭘로 함되나요.
<Work^Seony> 캐릭터는 게임에서 아무런 영향이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 아무거나 선택하셔도 되요
<Work^Seony> 능력치도 똑같고 스탯도 똑같아요
<readytoact> 헉
<readytoact> ;;;;
<readytoact> 어..얼굴 만들어야 하네요
<Work^Seony> 얼굴 만드는거 재밌어요 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> 이거 직원한테 보여주려고요
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -_- 근데 어렵네
<iPhone^Seony> 버스가 갑자기 와서 급히 나왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<iPhone^Seony> 근데 벌써 도착했네요.  readytoact님 캐릭터 생성하고 계세요.  좀이따 캄퓨터로 로그인할게요.
<readytoact> 넵. 감사합니다.
<Bluedusk_> 결국 악의 우주로 한분이 들어가셨군요
<readytoact> ;;;
<Bluedusk_> evil universe
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> EU!!
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 전 하고 싶어도 언어 압박이라던지 시간이라던지
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  님 저 담담주부터 2주간 휴가에요
<readytoact> -_-;;
<readytoact> 튜토랼
<Bluedusk_> 2월 3~4주
<readytoact> 와
<readytoact> 2주나 휴가를
<Seony> Bluedusk_, 계획 있으세요?
<Bluedusk_> 없죠
<Bluedusk_> 하와이 갈까요?
<Bluedusk_> 가서 눌러 살아버릴까나.;
<jason_kr> 또 한 분이 (입온라인-워프 게이트) 지옥문을 열고 첫발을 내딛는군요?! ^^ ㅎㅎㅎ 길 안내하는 저승사자는 써니님이요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 하와이 놀러오시면 제가 구경시켜드릴께요
<readytoact> 와와
<jason_kr> 오, 08분에  Blue dusk_ 께서 나랑 같은 얘기를 먼저 했군요. ㅎ
<readytoact> 나중에 저도 언젠가
<readytoact> 갈게요
<jason_kr> Bluedusk_: 벵기표 싸게 사면 왕복 90만원 이하. 가려면, 전자비자부터 서두르기를...
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  뱅기값이 없네요
<Bluedusk_> 싼동네 가야 할듯
<Seony> 요즘 필리핀 여행주의보 라던데요
<jason_kr> 잘 생각했어요. ㅎ 국제미아 한명 구했네요.
<Bluedusk_> 필리핀은 왜요?
<Seony> 한국사람 상대로 범죄가 너무 많대요
<Bluedusk_> 아 전 한국사람처럼 안생겨서 괜츰해요
<Bluedusk_> 덩치도 아담해서 눈에도 잘 안띄고
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 말 한 마디만 시켜보면 알죠
<Seony> 말하는거 억양 보면 딱 알아요
<jason_kr> 벙어리 숭내 내요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그거시 살 길이요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그럼 그게 관광이 아니잖아요
<Bluedusk_> -ㅅ-
<Bluedusk_> 대만은 어제 비행기 사고때문에
<Bluedusk_> 일단 제외하고
<Bluedusk_> 중국은 그닥 보고 싶은게 없어서 제외하고
<Bluedusk_> 일본은 방사능때문에 제외하고
<Bluedusk_> 가까운동네는 다 제외네요
<Seony> 그럼 하와이 밖에 없네요
<jason_kr> 미얀마, 네팔, 부탄...추천
<Bluedusk_> 부칸?
<Seony> 부탄 좋다던데요
<jason_kr> 특히 부탄은 2G 되려나? 몰라~
<Bluedusk_> recommand north korea?
<Seony> 제 사촌이 부탄으로 출장을 간적이 있는데, 사람들이 너무 온화하대요
<Bluedusk_> 어딘지 몰라요. ;
<Seony> 근데 문제는 너무 자연 밖에 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 영어권도 망설이는데
<Bluedusk_> 말도 안통하는 동네를 어케 ㅠ
<jason_kr> 3대 최빈국? 쯤...
<autowiz_> 초밥정식 먹고 왔어요~ ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 블더님 저랑 안드로메다 한번 갔다 오시지요 , 오붓이 두손을 맞잡고 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> -_-?
<Bluedusk_> 저 남자 손 잡는 취미가 없어서 ㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 죄송합니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 음
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 뭐 남자손 잡는 취미가 있는줄 아시는거에요?  -_-;; 삐짐이에요
<readytoact> http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=free&divpage=5567&no=33785339
<readytoact> 이런건
<readytoact> -_- 변태입니까
<Bluedusk_> first in last out 구조네요
<Bluedusk_> 출구와 입구가 같다니
<autowiz_> 뭐 그냥 유머지요 저런건
<readytoact> 전 댓글로 달렸다는 글이
<readytoact> -0-
<autowiz_> 그 댓글도 그냥 여러가지 생각할 수 있는 범위내에 있는 발상 중에 하나일 뿐이지요
<Bluedusk_> http://bit.ly/1LOOQG9
<Bluedusk_> 영생을
<Bluedusk_> ....
<Bluedusk_> 하앜하앜
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 굳이 영생이 아니더라도 늙지만 않아도;
<autowiz_> 늙기는 늙는거지요
<autowiz_> 오래 살기만 할뿐  ... 아닐려나 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 그 이브 온라인 보니까, 모든 게이머(주인공)들이 늙지를 않는 거 같드만....
<jason_kr> 어디 다쳤는데, 아프기만 하고 못죽으면? ㅎ
<Seony> 설정이, 게이머는 엘리트 종족이라는 설정이에요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아, 글쎄, 제 말은
<Seony> 그리고 고대의 외계인을 통해서, 정신을 전송하는 방법을 알게됐다는 설정도 있어요
<jason_kr> 어디 다쳤는데, 아프기만 하고 못죽으면? ㅎ
<Seony> 그래서, 몸에 문제가 생기면, 육체만 있는 클론이 있어요
<Seony> 클론으로 정신을 전송하는거죠
<jason_kr> 푸하하하
<jason_kr> 다양하네요. 귿~
<Seony> 두뇌에 끼우는 임플란트도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/EVE%20%EC%98%A8%EB%9D%BC%EC%9D%B8/%EC%9E%84%ED%94%8C%EB%9E%80%ED%8A%B8
<jason_kr> 참~ 아이디어 참신하네요. ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  관심있으신가봐요
<jason_kr> 그러지 마오~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이브 시작하시고 회사 차리시면 제가 사원으로 입사하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 난 전자오락 84년? 에 끊었우
<jason_kr> 85년? 암튼....
<pchero_work> 헐.. 이브 온라인.ㅋ
<Seony> 아~ 오래됐네요
<Seony> 95년이면 재믹스 나오는 시절인데...
<jason_kr> 근데, cpp/ccp의 게임판매가 유일한 수익원인가보죠?
<jason_kr> 서니님, 빼기 10년
<Seony> 네.  저 회사는 저걸로 먹고살아요
<jason_kr> 예, 대단하네요.
<jason_kr> 경이로움에 연속. ㅎ
<Seony> 근데 임플란트 페이지가 좀 심하게 많이 기네요
<Seony> 게임하나 하려고 고시공부 해야하겠네
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 못 본 것 같아서...타자 Seony Not 95yr, 85yr
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 재믹스도 85년쯤에 나왔을 거에요
<jason_kr> 아, 보니 격 나네요. MSX
<autowiz_> 재믹스 너도 참 좋아했는데요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 미안합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 갑자기 조금 딴이야기입니다만
<autowiz_> 블더 님 : 우분투 1410 시디부팅하니가 루트 마운트에 대해서 cow 라고 표시되더라구요. 그러니까 1차 원본은 cd 에 있던squash-fs 이미지상태 인데 이건 그대로 유지하면서 변경된 부분만 적용해서 다시 보여주는거죠
<autowiz_> 이렇게 2개의 스냅샷이 돌아갈 수 도 있다는 뭐 그런 이야기 였습니다.
<autowiz_> 아니 재믹스 너도 -> 저도   요즘 오타가 아주 미친듯이 나오는군요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ   ㅎㅎㅎ 사실, 난 MSX 별로 안좋아 했었거드요. 이제 오해가 좀 풀리는 듯.
<Samhayne> 참치회를 먹으러..
<autowiz_> 참치회 먹으러 어디 가시나요?
<autowiz_> 치킨 주문 완료~
<autowiz_> 아~ 퇴근 하고 싶다
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈 서버에서 만든 iSCSI 를 두군데에서 마운트 했더니 양쪽이 달라지면서 아주 난리가 나는군요
<jason_kr> 스카시'인 덕분에 양쪽 마운팅이 되는 거죠?
<autowiz_> 뭐 몇번 써본바로는 로컬캐쉬 때문에 성능은 좋은데 삼바나 nfs 내용으로 쓰기에는 문제가 있는것도 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 제가 잘 쓸줄 몰라서 그런지도 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 나도 몰라요, 하지만, 오랫동안 스카시'는 거의 만능이다 시피 했던 때고 있었거든요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<jason_kr> hi~
<autowiz_> 오오 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 전 이만 잠자리에 들러 갑니다.
<ipeter> 좋은밤 되세요.
<autowiz_> 좋은밤 되세요~~
<autowiz_> 아 아  어질어질 하네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 서니님 때문에 이브 온라인 설치하고 싶어서 근질근질하네요
<autowiz_> 중독될까봐 시작할 엄두는 안나고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ 정말요
<Work^Seony> 걱정마세요.  아마 시작하시고 1달 안에 접으실 거에요
<autowiz_> 진입장벽 높아서요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 진입장벽도 높지만, 뭔가를 하려면 시간을 많이 투자해야하거든요.
<Work^Seony> 다만, 접속을 안해도 뭔가가 백그라운드로 계속 진행이 되고있다는 점에서는 직장인들에게 좋다는 거지,
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 그게 어쩌다 한 두번만 해도 된다는 뜻은 아니에요
<autowiz_> 아 졸리네요 .. 좀 자야하는데
<Work^Seony> 어서 가서 주무세요
<Work^Seony> 갑자기 이브 바람이 불어서 저도 일 안하고 이브질 중이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 자고 일어났어요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 3시간이네요
<Work^Seony> 피곤하시겠어요
<Work^Seony> 아 액트님이 저한테 이브에 불을 질러서...
<Work^Seony> 다시 시작하게 생겼네요
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ 에고고
<Work^Seony> autowiz_님도 하실거면 저한테 미리 말씀해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 3주 무료 쿠폰을 보내드릴 수 있거든요
<autowiz_> 14일 무료인가 그렇더라구요
<Work^Seony> 네 근데 제가 보내드리면 1주일 더 추가되요
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 택배 미션은 사무실에서도 할 수 있을 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 좀 씻고 오겠습니다 ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-06
<autowiz_> 다시 출근 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오라클도 공부하고 , 네트웍도 공부하고 , 프로그래밍도 공부하고 요즘 아주 공부 복이 터졌습니다.
<jun__> 안녕하십니까~~~ 불타는 금요일입니다~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 아직 목요일 밤이신 분들도 있으시려나..?
<Markers> 안녕하세요!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 저는 목요일 점심입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Bluedusk_> 전 금요일 아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> Bluedusk_, 액트님 때문에 이브 다시 시작했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 오 안타까운 현실이군요
<Bluedusk_> 전 예전 와우할때의 그 폐인생활때문에
<Bluedusk_> 다시 mmorpg 같은거 못하겠어요
<Markers> 지금 와우하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 요새 와우 하드하지 않음 ㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 그냥 롤같이 한판 하는데 30~40분 정도 하고 끝나는게 좋은듯해요
<Markers> 가끔 롤도 시간 많이 잡아먹는다고 생각되던데
<Work^Seony> 이브가 좋은건, 접속을 꺼도 스킬이 진행 중이라는거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 전 하루에 1승 챙기는걸 목표로 최대 3판까지만 하거든요
<Markers> 그럼 많이하면 3시간정도 하시겟네요.
<Markers> 제가 하루에 와우하는거보다 더 많이하시넴 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 그렇게 많이는..-_-a
<Bluedusk_> 정말 많으면 한시간 반정도?
<Bluedusk_> 대부분 30분 정도 ..;
<Work^Seony> 제 생각에 이브는, 자리만 잘 잡으면 평생할 수 있는 게임이라고 생각하거든요..
<Bluedusk_> Work^Seony,  이미 제 스팀에 게임이 150개가 넘어서는 순간..
<Bluedusk_> 이번에 홈월드도 리마스터 되서 나오던데 ㅠ
<Markers> 이브는 하고 싶은 맘은 있으나 컴사양과... 언어의 장벽이 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> Markers, 그렇게 말씀하시면 이브에 대해서 잘 몰라서 하시는 얘깁니다
<Work^Seony> 이브는, 지금 기준으로 8년 전 컴퓨터에서도 돌아가요
<Markers> 엄청 고사양게임 아니엇나여
<Bluedusk_> 그 우주 배경으로 하는 게임들은
<Work^Seony> 엄청 저사양 게임입니다
<Bluedusk_> 지형 렌더링을 할게 없어서
<Bluedusk_> 그래픽이 상대적으로 좋아 보여도 사양을 더 적게 탄다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 네.  배경이 전부 우주 사진이잖아요.
<Markers> 몰랐네요.
<Work^Seony> 사양을 먹을 게 없어요
<Markers> 사진이예요?
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ?
<Bluedusk_> Work^Seony,  끽해야 전함 모델링 정도?
<Bluedusk_> 사실 제가 무슨말 하고 있는지 모르겠습니다.
<Bluedusk_> 이만 잠적해야지 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네.  함선 모델링 정도..
<Work^Seony> 심지어, 최소 요구사항도 램 1기가에요
<Markers> 이놈의 플래시 보여주는 사이트는 잘 나올때도 있고 깨질때도 있네;;
<Markers> 잠시 리부팅좀 하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 오토파일럿 걸어놓고 택배 미션 중인데, 진짜 게임에 손댈 일이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 잘 모르는 사람이 보면 걍 화면보호기라고 생각할지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 월 정액 화면보호기.. ㄷㄷ
<Bluedusk_> 와우는 월정액 채팅 클라이언트라고 불리던 때가 있었는데. ;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 저도 예전에 와우 한 번 해볼려고 했었는데,
<Work^Seony> 아는 사람이 없으니까 못하겠떠라구요
<Work^Seony> 재미도 없고...
<Markers> 다시 왔습니다.
<Markers> 회사 다니니깐 눈치 보여서 원하는 작업들을 할 수가 없네요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 다 글쵸 뭐
<Bluedusk_> 회사 다니지만 눈치 보지 않고
<Bluedusk_> 맘대로 다니고 있죠
<Markers> 회사를 잘못 온거 같기도 하고 -ㅁ-;;
<Bluedusk_> 조만간 짤릴듯 ㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Markers> 회사가 si 업체인데 첫날 자리 배정받아서 전기선 이리저리 놓고 있는데
<Markers> 서버 죽었다고 해서 무슨일인가 싶었더니 제 자리에 서버 연결해놓은 멀티탭이 놓여져 있어서 충격이었어요.
<Work^Seony> 서버를 멀티탭에 꽂아서 쓰는 회사군요...
<Markers> 제 자리 옆에 서버랍시고 놓여져 있음 -ㅁ-;
<autowiz_> 종종 있어요 그런회사 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 이직하세요
<Bluedusk_> 락플레이스로
<Bluedusk_> 무엇을 상상하던 그 이상을 보여줄지도..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 블더님이 직접 그 이상을 보여주시는거겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 짜장면을 시켰는데 짬뽕을 주는, 그런 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 전 아마 짤리고 없을꺼에요
<Markers> 짬뽕이 더 비싸니 이득아닌가요 짜짱보다는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 조용~ 하군요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 넹
<Work^Seony> 그러게요
<Work^Seony> 금요일이라 그런가보네요
<Bluedusk_> 아흠
<autowiz_> 불금 + 칼퇴 + 광란 을 위해서 금요일 낮에는 열심히 일하는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 아뇨
<Bluedusk_> 걍 잘래요
<Work^Seony> Bluedusk_, 휴가계획은 짜셨어요?
<Bluedusk_> 불금 그런게 어딨나요 일ㅉ기 퇴근해서 자야죠
<Bluedusk_> Work^Seony,  아뇨. 아무계획없어요.. 사실 아무 생각이 없어요. ;;;
<Work^Seony> 그러다 2주가 그냥 지나가면 좀 아깝잖아오ㅛ
<jason_kr> 멋진 계획을 짜도 시원챦을 판에...
<autowiz_> 멋진계획은 말이죠
<jason_kr> 아무 계획이 없다면 뻔 하네요?
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  뻔하지 않는데요
<Bluedusk_> 제가 그렇게 뻔한 사람으로 보이시나요??
<jason_kr> 걍~ 세월만 가는 거죠?! 인생만...나이만..
<jason_kr> 예, 글케 보여요. ^^
<Bluedusk_> 그냥 죽을날만 기둘리는..??
<autowiz_> 하루 20시간 이상 자면 장땡 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 머 대충 그런~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 요즘 너무 안잤는지 정말 필름 끊어지듯 졸때가 많아요
<Work^Seony> Bluedusk_님 요즘 힘드신가보네요\
<jason_kr> 오타 나면 휴식이 필요한 거죠.
<Work^Seony> 아님 마음이 심란하다거나...
<Bluedusk_> 좀 심란하긴 해요
<jason_kr> seony님 괜챦아요~ 컴맹인데 머 어때요? ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 지치기도 하고
<Bluedusk_> 정말 이직을 심각하게 고민중인것도 있고
<Bluedusk_> 업종을 바꿔야 하나 라는것도 있고
<Bluedusk_> 뭐해먹고 살아야 하나 도.. ;
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 재미있지 않아요?
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 여기 일하면서 재미가 짜증으로 많이 바뀐것도 있구요
<Work^Seony> 예전에 여기 채팅방에 맨날 오시던 yemharc님 기억하세요?
<Bluedusk_> 넹
<Work^Seony> 그분 업종 변경하신거 같더라구요..
<Bluedusk_> 닭튀김?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 CNC요
<Work^Seony> 기계 절삭 쪽으로....
<Bluedusk_> 아
<Work^Seony> Bluedusk_님은 걍 미국 오세요
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 분야 대접받는 엘리트에요
<jason_kr> 오 CNC 이게 요즘은 개발자나 또는 SI 담당자보다 더 대접받을지도 모르겠네요. 예전엔 쇳밥, 기름밥 먹는 3D 였지만...
<jason_kr> Work^Seony: 근거 있는 말씀? 또는 단순 추론?
<Work^Seony> 전에 챗 한 번 했었는데요, 옮길거라더라구요.  재밌대요
<jason_kr> 내가 예밀'을 요즘 트위터에서 보기는 하거든요
<jason_kr> 아~ 재미까지야...ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 트윗은 봐요
<Work^Seony> 본인 말로는 재밌다던데요
<jason_kr> 본인이 재밌다면 완성된 거죠. 머
<jun__> 락플레이스를 어디서 많이 들어봤다 했는데... 유명한 곳이군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 유명한가요?
<Bluedusk_> -_-?
<Bluedusk_> 왜유명하지?
<jun__> 빅데이터 활용에 대해서 한창 이슈화 될때 유명해진걸로 알고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 빅데이터 활용에 관한거랑 우리회사랑은 전혀 상관없을껀데요?
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 하나?
<Bluedusk_> -_-a
<jun__> 그런가요;;; 기사만 봐서.....a
<jun__> 강남에서 Bluedusk 님을 뵐수 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 전 강남에 없어요
<Bluedusk_> 선유도에 유배당해서
<jun__> 아~ 예전에 Jboss 엔지니어를 본적이 있어서 락플레이스를 기억하는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 아..jboss는 잘 하신다고들 하시더라구요
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 굇수분들만 모여있는 팀이라는 소문도 있고
<jun__> 컨설팅까지 같이 하고 다니시는 분들이라고 하더라구요
<jun__> 어찌보면 죄송한 질문일수도 있는데 Bluedusk님은 어떤 솔루션 하고 계시는거예요??
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 전 잘 모르겠네요
<Bluedusk_> 전 os 쪽
<Bluedusk_> 이지만 할줄아는건 리눅스뿐
<jason_kr> 거의 컴맹 수준으로...
<jun__> 호~~~ 짱이다!!!
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  컴맹 맞아요
<jason_kr> 짱 아닙니다, 짜증입니다. ㅎ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ 두분이서 같은 회사 다니시는거예요??
<jason_kr> 저는 회사 다니는데,
<jason_kr> Blue dusk_:님은 회사에 걸쳐져 있다고나 할까?
<jason_kr> 아~ 널려져 있다'는 게 옳겠네요.
<jason_kr> 본인 표현엔 버려졌다'고 하고요.
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ jason_kr님도 OS 쪽에서 일하세요?
<Work^Seony> jason_kr, 잉?  락플레이스에서 일하셨던 거에요?
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 전...irc 에서 "놀기만 해요".
<jason_kr> Work^ Seony: WT*
<jason_kr> ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> (뭔지 모르지만 다들 웃으니 따라 웃는다 )
<jason_kr> 그럴 꺼 같더라니..ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> (저도 따라 웃슴돠)
<Bluedusk_> 헐 그럼 안되나요?
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  님은 맨날 절 구박하시는듯
<Bluedusk_> 왜케 제 안티들이 늘어나는건 기분탓일까요?
<jun__> 저는 팬임돠~
<jason_kr> Blue dusk_: 잘 하셨우~ 바로 본 거요.
<Bluedusk_> 넹넹
<Bluedusk_> 박수칠때 떠나지는 못할망정
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 안티가 늘어나는마당에 떠나야 할듯한..
<autowiz_> 보통 리듬이 있더라구요. 일하다보면 아~ 그만두자 할때도있고
<Bluedusk_> 어
<Bluedusk_> btrfs 스냅샷으로
<Bluedusk_> vm 라이브 백업이 되려나?
<Bluedusk_> 해봐야지
<Bluedusk_> 이거 되면 대박인데?
<jason_kr> 당연히 되겠죠?!!
<Bluedusk_> 라이브 백업은..
<Bluedusk_> kvm 에서 안될껀데요?
<Bluedusk_> 제가 알기로 현재까지 되는 방법이 없어요
<Bluedusk_> 일단 pause 라도 시키고 해야 한다는게
<Bluedusk_> 정론? 대세?
<Work^Seony> 마이그레이션은 라이브로 되는데, 백업은 안되요
<Bluedusk_> Work^Seony,  btrfs 스냅샷으로 라이브 백업 안되요?
<Work^Seony> 그건 파일시스템 차원에서 하는 백업이니까, 좀 개념이 다르지않나요?
<Work^Seony> kvm에서 백업뜨는건 이미지를 통째로 뜨는거구요...
<autowiz_> 아~ 열심히해야지 할때도 있고 그렇더라구요
<Bluedusk_> kvm 에서 쓰는 이미지를 lvm이 아니라 btrfs 지원을 안하는구나. ;
<Bluedusk_> 하려나?
<autowiz_> 조금 힘들어도 버티고 그러는게 , 나중에 생각해보면 다행이구나 싶을때도 있고
<Bluedusk_> Work^Seony,  그러니깐 lvm처럼 raw 디바이스로 btrfs를 쓰고 그 btrfs를 통째로 스냅샷을 뜨거나
<Bluedusk_> 아님 qcow등 디스크 이미지를 btrfs filesystem에 넣어두고
<jun__> 저는 오늘 이만 하고~ 퇴장하겠습니다~
<autowiz_> 진작에 그만뒀어야 했나 싶기도 하고 , 선택은 본인의 몫 되겠습니다 ^__^
<Bluedusk_> btrfs 파일시스템을 통째로 스냡샛을 뜨거나
<jun__> 회사 행사가 있어서리...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 다들 불금되세요~~ 화요일에 뵈요~
<Bluedusk_> jun__,  넴 조심히 들어가셔요
<Work^Seony> 음... 일단 머리로 생각해보면 충분히 가능해보이는데요
<autowiz_> jun 님 안녕히 가세요~
<Work^Seony> 근데 btrfs로 인스턴스를 만드는게 쉽지않겠네요
<Bluedusk_> Work^Seony,  음 뭐 쉬는날 테스트 해보면되겟죠
<Bluedusk_> 괜찮은 아이디어 같아요
<Work^Seony> 쉬는 날은 쉬셔야죠
<Work^Seony> 쉬는 날은 배째라 걍 겜 하세요
<Bluedusk_> 저렇게 하고 싶은거 하는게 쉬는거죠
<Work^Seony> 저는 금요일 오후부터 컴퓨터 안켜요
<Bluedusk_> 얼마전에 리눅스 메모리 구조에 대한 문의가 왔는데
<Bluedusk_> vm이 어쩌고 저쩌고
<Bluedusk_> 보니깐 virtual memory랑 virtual machine 이랑 구분을 못하더라구요
<Bluedusk_> 알파벳도 구분못하는놈이 섹스피어 원문 가져다가 분석하고 싶다는 꼴이지 그게
<Bluedusk_> 하아 진짜 짜증이 화앜.
<Work^Seony> 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 고수 블더님을 화나게 하는 사람이 있었던거군요
<Bluedusk_> -_-?
<Bluedusk_> 전 고수가 아니라서 ;
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Bluedusk_> PotatoGim,  안녕하세요 (__)
<Markers> 먼가 갑자기 사람들이 유입되는거 같네요.
<autowiz_> 블더님 컴으로 작업할때 어떤게 제일 재미있으셨나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 유입된 1인.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 다시 점심으로 ...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 수고요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> Ubuntu 사용자 입니다. 질문이 하나 있습니다.
<autowiz> Ubuntu Software Center 를 이용해서 시스템 프로그램 등을 설치할려고하면 목록에 보이질 않습니다. 수동으로 설치한것은 보입니다만
<autowiz> 처음 설치는 늘 synaptic 이나 apt-get 으로 하고 있는데 , 제가 잘 못찾아서 그런거겠지요? 누가 좀 알려주십시요.
<Seony> 소프트웨어센터에서 관리하는 패키지가 좀 다른거 같더라구요
<Bluedusk_> 어엌 그런!!!!
<Bluedusk_> 다들 식사 맛있게 하셨나요?
<autowiz> 블더님 없어서 맛있게 못먹었어요 ㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 전 오늘 분홍 남방에 회색 잠바를 입고왔는데 뭔가 색이 언발란스 한거 같기도 하고
<Bluedusk_> autowiz,  저 랑 먹어도 맛없으실꺼에요
<autowiz> 해보지도 않고 어떻게 그렇게 단정 지으세요? 너무해요ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,   님
<autowiz> 냠
<Bluedusk_> 냥
<Bluedusk_> 졸립네요
<Bluedusk_> 짱박혀서 잘까나.;
<Bluedusk_> http://www.pulpproject.org/
<Bluedusk_> 이런것도 있네요
<autowiz> 오 좋은 데요
<Bluedusk_> 근데 뭔지 몰겠네요
<Bluedusk_> ....
<jason_kr> 늦게 봤어요   Bluedusk_
<jason_kr> 아직도 식사중
<razGon_MINILA> 잠자고 일어났습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 자고 일어나서 환자 보고 다시 졸고.
<razGon_MINILA> 요즘 환자가 없네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 바쁘신가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 세무신고 준비하느라고 바빳습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 학회 실무진인데 일이 터져서요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그나저나 공유기 싸게 사야 될거 같은데요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아이피타임건데 2년만에 아작.
<razGon_MINILA> 램이 죽어버린듯
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :)
<Bluedusk_> 저도 5ghz 지원하는걸로 바꿀까 고민중인데요
<Seony> 전 아이피타임은 한 번도 써본적이 없어요
<Bluedusk_> 전 순간 학과 실무진이라고 보고
<samahui> 정말 궁금해서 그러는데 혹시 답을 아시나요? 아니면 모르시나요?
<samahui> 앗 다른 메신저창에 쓸걸 여기다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Bluedusk_> 전 잘 모르겟습니다.!
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> ;;
<Bluedusk_> 왜 오후되니 조용해졌죠?
<Bluedusk_> 이러면 안되는데
<Seony> 다들 말씀을 안하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 누군 헛소리만 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저요 저~ !!!
<samahui> 요즘 정말 조용하네요
<samahui> 떡밥을 던져드리죠. 첫 PC와 OS가 무엇이었나요?
<samahui> 전 8비트 대우에서 나온 msx 호환기종에... 당시 OS가 뭔가 했지만 DOS였던거 같네요.
<Seony> personal  computer라면 좀 더 오래되지 않았을까요
<samahui> 하지만 저때는 너무 어렸고 컴도 basic 배우고 코볼 포트란 그리고 C를 배우기 시작할때쯤 되서 IQ슈퍼라고 16비트 XT 대우컴으로 갈아타서 이게 더 첫 컴퓨터 갔네요
<samahui> 같네요
<samahui> 직접 조립한 첫 컴퓨터로 따지면 중학교 졸업하고 고등학교 올라갈때 삼촌의 도움으로 구입하고 조립한 486DX2 -66 모델이였죠
<samahui> 첫 조립컴퓨터
<Seony> 전 그놈의 이브온라인 땜시... 사무실에 이브 켜놓고 일하고 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이브 켜놓고 일하시다뇨~ 이브켜놓고 게임라이프를 즐기시겠죠~
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한 10분에 한 번 꼴로 마우스 클릭 3번이면 지가 알아서 미션을 돌거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 486DX모델 살때 팬티엄 초기 모델이 나왔었는데 소수점에러땜시 구입안하고 나중에 후회했던 기억이 나네요
<samahui> 오호
<samahui> 오토 플레이가 되는군요
<Seony> 오토 파일럿이 있어요
<Seony> 미션 중에서 택배 미션이 있는데, 오토 파일럿 찍으면 지가 알아서 가거든요
<samahui> 좋은데요~
<Seony> 문제는, 오토파일럿은 직접 운전하는 것보다 훨씬 오래 걸리는데,
<Seony> 그래도 일하면서 하는게 어디에요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 어차피 전 일을 안해서 ㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 괜츰해요
<samahui> 오래 걸려서 일할만 하겠네요
<samahui> Bluedusk님도 이브에 빠지셨나요?
<Seony> 네.  직장인들이 하기 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 블덕님 꼬셔야지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Bluedusk_, 이브 시작하세요.  제가 도와드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 1:1 상담까지!
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 제가 미국 가게되면 할께요
<samahui> 이브폐인 양상소 소장 Seony님 !!!
<Markers> 헐...코볼에 포트란까지 배우시다닝...
<samahui> 예전에는 쓸대없이 학원에서 단계적으로 가르쳤어요
<samahui> 베이직부터 배워서 그때는 8비트 가지고 수업하고 코볼포트란 올라가면 16비트썼었죠
<samahui> 그리고 학원 단계 마쳐야 C를 배웠죠
<Markers> 전 요즘 머 소프트웨어 써야되는데 죄다
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Markers> 포트란으로 구성되어있어서 커스텀마이징 할려면 정말 포트란을 배워야되나 이런 고민 간혹 하는데...
<Markers> 과학쪽 프로그램은 포트란 좋다고 하더라구여;;;
<samahui> 옛날 프로그램들 유지보수하면 가끔 쓸모있죠
<samahui> 코볼이나 포트란은 가끔 쓰긴해요
<samahui> 그래도 보통 대부분은 C와 파이썬, java를 쓰죠
<samahui> C만큼 오래가는 언어가 없는거 같아요
<samahui> 예전에 대학교때 델파이 배우면 완전 쓸모 있다고해서 혼자 열심히 공부했다가 나와서 쓸일이 한번도 없었다는 슬픈 전설이 있죠
<Markers> 델파이 좋지 않나요? 아직도 잘 쓴다고 들엇는데
<samahui> 제가 하는 쪽에서는 안써서요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 전 그냥 bash shell도 제대로 못하는 주제에
<Markers> 제가 듣기론 UI 관련된 프로그램 작성할땐 델파이만큼 좋은게 없다고 그러던데 -ㅁ-
<Bluedusk_> 어디서 감히 언어따위 ㅠ
<samahui> 좋아도 안쓰면 그만인거죠
<samahui> 그간 빛을 못보고 사라진 언어들이 얼마나 많은데요
<samahui> 좋은 언어란 ... 많이 쓰이면 좋은언어인거죠
<Seony> 구글 3대 주력언어가 C++, Python, Java라더라구요
<samahui> 구글에 입사해야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 배운건 정말 많은데 쓰는게 딱 그 세개라 다른건 기억도 안나려고해요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 머리가 날이 갈수록 삐걱삐걱 소리가 들리는거 같네요
<Seony> 저도 갈수록 까먹어가고 있어요
<samahui> 재미있는게 재일 처음 배워서 그런가 basic은 지금도 잘짜요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도요   인간으로 태어난 숙명인가 봅니다.
<samahui> 누가 그러더군요 사람으로 태어나서 잘 까먹어줘야 살만한거라고 하나하나 다 기억하면 안좋은기억들이 자리잡아 사람이 피패해 진다고 그러더군요
<Markers> 주 언어가 어셈블리어 이신분은 없나 ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 어셈 ㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 어셈블러는 진짜 간혹씩 쓰기는합니다만... 책펴고 작업한다죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 하다보면 떠오르긴하는데... 뭔가 안개낀 좁은 골목 통과하는 기분으로 일하게되죠 ;;
<Bluedusk_> go?
<Bluedusk_> gogogog?
<samahui> 고는 구글에서 밀다가 손놓치 않았나요?
<samahui> 아직도 밀고 있나요?
<Seony> 밀고있어요
<Seony> 개인적으로는 시간있으면 배워보고싶어요
<Markers> golang은 구글에서 만든거 아니었나요?
<Seony> 맞아요
<samahui> 저도 관심은 많아서 책자도 구해보고 이래저래 알아봤는데 ... 일하는거 다시 익힐 필요를 보이는 머리인지라 .. 손놓고 있죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 교재만 받아놓고 한번 읽어본게 다네요
<Seony> 저는 뭐, 걍 인생을 즐기면서 사는 사람이 되고싶습니다.  공부는 그만 할래요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 프로그래밍언어 말고 라틴어 배우고 싶어요
<samahui> 하지만 영어도 듣고 말못하기인지라 ㅎㅎ;;
<Bluedusk_> south korea 가 republic korea 맞죠?
<samahui> 용기와 시간이 안나요
<Bluedusk_> 나라가 하도 뒤숭숭하니 해깔리네
<Seony> 네 republic of korea
<Seony> slave of korea 같아서요? ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> [해외승인]
<Bluedusk_> KRW 6,762.00
<Bluedusk_> 02/06 16:17
<Bluedusk_> PAYPAL
<Bluedusk_> 아 6달러라고 해서 결제 했는데 넘 비싸네요
<Bluedusk_> -_-
<Seony> 뭐 사셨는데요
<Samhayne> 흠.. 슬레이브라니
<Samhayne> 상당히 부정적이시네요
<samahui> ebay독일인 딜러에게 TP구형하나 샀다가 어이 없게도 배송했는데 베터리때문에 다시 보내게 되었다고 또 배송료를 보내라네요
<samahui> 근데 재품은 2만원돈인데 배송료가 4만원돈 ㅡㅡ ;;
<Seony> 이베이가 어쩔 수 없죠.
<samahui> 근데 배송료를 더 보내라니... 승질나서 그냥 환불하자고 했더니 보내준다면서 칭얼칭얼 ㅡㅡ
<Seony> 미국에서도 되도록이면 이베이에서는 안사요
<samahui> 정말 이베이에서 안사야 겠어요
<samahui> 근데 지금까지 전 그런 경우가 없었거든요 처음당하니 짜증나네요
<Bluedusk_> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/egoista-f1-style-affordable-eco-street-supercar
<Bluedusk_> 이게 그러니깐 1500달러에 차를 판다는거죠??
<Samhayne> 1,500,000+가 아니구요?
<Seony> 850 같은데요
<Seony> 아 프리오더구나
<samahui> 10만달러 넘었네요
<samahui> 근데 이거 사면 뭐하나요? 인가 못받으면 한국 도로에선 못달리는데요
<Samhayne> 오른쪽에 1,500 섹션은 확실히
<Samhayne> 우린 너한테 완전히 조립된 EM01을 보내줄거다
<Samhayne> 라고 써있기는 하네요
<Seony> 배송료만 저거 한대값 나오겠는데요
<Samhayne> 도심에서 허가된..
<Bluedusk_> 이래저래 혼자 타고 다닐꺼면 딱 적당할거 같은데요
<samahui> 진짜 다 떠나서 배송료 대박이겠는데요
<samahui> 혼자 타고 다니다가 다른차와 추돌나면... 흠... 다른차 아래로 들어가겠죠?
<autowiz> 모터는 뭔가요? 전기 기름?
<samahui> 하이브리드네요
<Bluedusk_> 100% 전기도 있어요
<Bluedusk_> 300km
<Bluedusk_> 300km
<samahui> 그렇군요
<samahui> 100%전기도 되네요
<samahui> 9999달러에서 시작
<samahui> 제로백 3초
<samahui> 300키로이상...
<samahui> 전기로도 나올까요? 궁금하네요
<samahui> 아
<samahui> 유럽포맷은 좀 다르군요
<Bluedusk_> 아 속도 가 아니라.. 거리상으로 달린다는
<samahui> 7.999유로부터
<Bluedusk_> 한번충전에 300km 간다는 이야기 같은데요
<samahui> 속도인거 같은데요
<samahui> km/h니까요
<samahui> 거리는 전기차일때 300키로 하이브리드 450키로
<samahui> 이거대로라면 대박 전기차인데요
<samahui> 차 하니까 생각났는데...
<samahui> 전 미니가 좋아요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저거 투자를 받아서 이래저래 해보겠다는거같은데
<samahui> 투자해서 얼마 이상이면 이정도 하겠다 인건가요?
<autowiz> preorder 는 왜저렇게 싼거에요?
<samahui> 대충 ㅇ릭어봐서
<Seony> 네 액수별로 나와있어요
<Seony> 프리오더니까 혜택을 주는거죠
<autowiz> 아래쪽에 보면 거의 10,000 불 정도 이니까 한국돈으로 1천만원~ 2~3천만원까지
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  님 일단 지르세요
<autowiz> 800도 아니고 850 불이면 90만원 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 10,000짜리는 시뮬레이터에요
<Bluedusk_> 하와이에서 간지나게 타고 추뢰근
<samahui> 지르세요~
<samahui> 시뮬레이터 질러서 레이싱게임을 즐기세요~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저 1주일에 하루 운전할까 말까인데요
<autowiz> 서니님은 가까우시니 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 확실히 운전하면 살쪄요
<autowiz> 저는 요즘 거의 사무실에서 먹고 살고 있네요
<Seony> 사무실까지 20분에 한 대씩 다니는 셔틀버스가 있어서 그거 타요
<samahui> 전 요즘 살쪄서 운동 다니는데... 등록하고 몇일간 후 생각해보니 ... 차만 놓고 다녀도 충분히 빠질만큼 운동하고 있더군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그러고보니...
<samahui> 오늘은 불금입니다!!!
<samahui> Seony님 빼고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 조금전에 저녁 약속이 잡혔습니다.
<autowiz> 오늘 저녁도 달려야하나 봅니다 ㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 저도 아가씨 만나고 싶어요
<Bluedusk_> 불금엔
<Seony> 오 아가씨
<samahui> 다리세요~~~
<samahui> 달리세요~~
<samahui> 아가씨는 아니고 아줌씨와 아기씨 만나서 노동해야 하는 1인 입니다 OTL
<samahui> 그러고보니 전 한동안 불금이 없군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 주말에 회사 안가는 한가지로 위로삼아봅니다
<autowiz> 우와 좋은데요
<Seony> 저는 내일만 버티면 금요일이네요
<autowiz> 저는 이번주말도 회사 나와야 하는데
<samahui> 주말에 회사라뇨~
<samahui> 쉬세요
<autowiz> 오셔서 제 대신 일좀 해주세요 그러면 제가 쉴 수 있을거 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 주말에는 아기 좀 봐주다가 (새벽에 놀아주고 낮에 자도록 유도) 낮에 농구가는 겁니다
<Seony> 밤 10시가 다되가는데 배가 급 고프네요...
<Seony> 타코랑 피자 먹을까 생각 중입니다
<samahui> 드세요~
<samahui> 찌시는 겁니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<autowiz> 헐~ ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한 2-3키로 내에서는 좀 쪄도 괜찮아요.  곧 빠집니다
<autowiz> 저도 요즘 헬스 안다니고 맨날 차타고 다니고 걷는시간이 없다보니까
<samahui> 헬스장 다니면서 보니 요즘 몸매들이 다좋아요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그냥 주변 아저씨들만 볼때가 좋았다 싶어요
<autowiz> 뱃살이 계속, 꾸준히 , 지속적으로 늘어나네요
<Bluedusk_> 헐 농구하다가
<Bluedusk_> 잘못하면 십자인대 나가요
<samahui> 저도 딱 그래서 헬스 끊었어요
<samahui> 십자인대는 이미 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이미 ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 이미
<Seony> 농구 뿐만 아니라 다른 운동들도 마찬가지에요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> ....
<samahui> 연골이 삭아가고 있죠
<Seony> 예전에 제가 데리고 살던 룸메애는 족구하다 인대 나갔거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래도 끊을수 없는 농구의 매력이랄까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 슬램덩크라던가 등등에 자주 나오는 장면을 연출하게 되는건가요?
<samahui> 재미있는게 전 운동하다 나간게 아니라... 겨울에 계단올라가다 미끄러져서 나갔어요
<autowiz> 지금만 뛸수 있다면 선수생명은 끝나도 좋아 우오오~~~~~  가라~~   .. .. 뭐 이런
<samahui> 농구하면서 슬램덩크는 머리속에만 있죠
<samahui> 예체능이 연출됩니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Bluedusk_> 지금만 뛸수 있다면
<Bluedusk_> 인대를
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 제 가장 빛나는 순간은 지금입니다.
<samahui> 이가 없으면 잇몸... 인대가 없으면 연골... 인거죠
<Bluedusk_> 차라리 농구선수 할껄
<Bluedusk_> 하아
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> nba에서 라도 뛸수 있었을텐데
<samahui> 국민학교때 농구부 들라고 코치까 꼬셨는데 저희때는 농구하면 공부는 손 놓는거라 집에서 반대했죠
<samahui> 어릴때 큰편이였거든요
<samahui> 지금 생각해보면 저것도 괜찮았을거다 싶어요
<samahui> 그때 같이 농구하던 사람들이 조동현조상현 쌍둥이거든요
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> 차라리 어렸을때 nba를 목표로 농구햇으면
<Bluedusk_> 지금보다 영어를 더 잘했을텐데
<Bluedusk_> .....
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> nba를 목표로 했으면 키가 안커서 더 큰 좌절을 하지 않았을까요?
<samahui> 농구 계속했으면 좀 더 컸을텐데... 공부로 잘못 길을 잡아서 잠을 못자니 키만 안컸다 싶어요
<samahui> 176이라니 ... ㅜㅜ 손과 발은 커서 180~90 애들이랑 같은데 키만 작아요 ㅜㅜ
<Bluedusk_> 괜찮아요
<Bluedusk_> nba 가서 가드할정도 키는 되서..
<Bluedusk_> cp보다는조금 커요
<Bluedusk_> 하긴 근데 요즘엔 가드도 다 장신 추세라.. ;
<samahui> 그러고보니 누구더라 예전에 170대인데 덩크하는 사람이 있었죠
<autowiz> cp 는 ls , mv , rm 이랑 친구들인거죠?
<samahui> webb인가 생각이 안나네요
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 주말 잘들보내세요~
<samahui> 전 일찍 도망갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 왠지 그 멘트는 퇴근용 이네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 역시
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요~
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 주말 잘 보네세요~~
<autowiz> 보내세요
<samahui> 넵 주말 즐겁게 보내세요~~~
<mysupper_> 안녕하세염
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<mysupper_> 방가염
<mysupper_> 저도 우분투 함 써볼라고 여기 왓어염
<autowiz> 네~ ㅎㅎ
<mysupper_> 서버용으로 dlna 만들려구 하는데여
<mysupper_> 우분투가 여러 iso가 있더라구여
<mysupper_> 어떤거 까는게 좋을까여?
<Seony> 서버버전용 iso요
<Seony> 한아얄씨에서 오셨군요
<mysupper_> 앗
<mysupper_> 하와이님 ㅎㅎ
<mysupper_> 거긴 너무 애들이 잠수해서염
<mysupper_> 오늘 일로 와봣어염 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래도 거기는 낮에 가시면 대화가 많은 편이에요
<Seony> 여기도, 내일부터는 아마 잠수일 거에요.  오늘 불금이라ㅏ...
<mysupper_> ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> dlna는 뭔가요 ㄷㄷ
<mysupper_> dlna염
<Bluedusk_> 전 컴맹이라 잘 몰라요
<mysupper_> 음..
<Bluedusk_> 죄송합니다. ㅠㅠ
<mysupper_> 서버가 있구
<mysupper_> 티비가 있어염
<mysupper_> 서버서 야동이 마나염
<mysupper_> 티비로 보고 싶을때
<mysupper_> 걸 같은 랜으로 묶어서 티비로 바로 보는거에염
<mysupper_> 좋은거져?
<Bluedusk_> plex 쓰세요
<mysupper_> 음..네
<Bluedusk_> xbmc도 아마 지원할꺼구요
<mysupper_> 근데 일단 우분투부터 깔아야 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 안깔아도 되요 윈도우용도 있어요
<mysupper_> 서버 버젼으로 머 까까염?
<Seony> 14.04 설치하시면 됩니다
<mysupper_> ㅇㅋ염
<mysupper_> 깔로 ㄱㄱ
<mysupper_> 일단 뱀웨어로 구경을 진하게 한 담에
<mysupper_> 서버를 우분투로 마이그래션 해야겟네염
<Seony> 14.04 64비트 받아서 설치하세요
<mysupper_> Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 LTS release
<mysupper_> 이거져?
<Seony> 네
<mysupper_> 572메가나 ㅎㅎ
<mysupper_> 저녁 feeding 해야겟네염
<autowiz> ubuntu-14.04.1-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<mysupper_> 메뉴가 멀까나..
<autowiz> 이건거죠? 맞을려나
<mysupper_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?country=KR&version=14.04.1&architecture=amd64
<mysupper_> 이걸루 바닷어염 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 64비트 쓰실거면 그거 받으시면 되요
<mysupper_> 넹
<Bluedusk_> 인디고에 참 잼는거 많네요
<Seony> 인디고는 뭐애요
<Bluedusk_> 아까 차 1500달러에 판다던
<Bluedusk_> 클라우드 펀딩 사이트요
<Seony> 아~
<mysupper_> 삽 고마프고
<Markers> 불금이네요.
<mysupper_> 서울로 가봅니다
<mysupper_> ㅃㅃ
<Markers> 다들 수고하세용..전 퇴근 준비를
<Seony> 퇴근 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 수고요~
<Seony> 저는 곧 잘 시간이네요
<autowiz> 저도 순간 글자 입력하고 나니
<autowiz> 서니님은 퇴근할 시간이 아닌데~ 라는 생각이 들었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 이브온라인 매뉴얼 읽고있었어요
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<jason_kr> bluedusk: 저 불렀어요? 12시부터 6시, 좀 전까지 술 마셨음!!
<autowiz> 낮술 낮술 부럽부럽
<DarkCircle> 시큰시큰한 낮술을!
<LYUSO_THINK> 후아아아암
<jason_kr> hi~ LYUSO_THINK
<jason_kr> 결과 나왔우?
<LYUSO_THINK> jason_kr, 안녕하세요. =)
<jason_kr> ^^
<LYUSO_THINK> 정상적인 상태는 아니지만 수술하긴 그렇고 현제 보험 상태를 고려해서 차후에 문제가 또 생기면 그 떄 방문하자 합니다.
<jason_kr> 공(개)창에서 못할 얘기면, 다음에 해도 Good
<jason_kr> 아~ 그래요.
<jason_kr> 나도 그래서 작년에 그 해당 보험 따로 들었어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 저도 따로 넣어둬야겠습니다. 생명보험 상품이면 되겠다 싶네요.
<jason_kr> 아마, 나이가 있으니 되겠고요, 내 경우는...실손 보험만 되더라고요. 암튼 신중히 잘 선택하기 바래요. ^^ (싼 걸로. ㅎㅎㅎ)
<LYUSO_THINK> 네. 허허...
<hxperl> ㅎㅇ요
<hxperl> 혹시 우분투 고수 계시나요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hxperl> 커널 컴파일에 대해 좀 아시면 도움 부탁드릴게요
<jason_kr> 안녕하세요? 일단 위 3줄은 불필요 하고요, 걍 질문하시믄 혹 답을 아는 분이 마침 보고 있다면 답 드릴꺼여요.
<hxperl> 제가 menuconfig로 커널 설정을 조금 바꾸고 sudo make를 하니까 에러만 뜨고 여기서부터 막히네요...
<hxperl> make[1]: *** No rule to make target 'arch/x86/syscalls/syscall_32.tbl', needed by 'arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/asm/syscalls_32.h'.  Stop. arch/x86/Makefile:187: recipe for target 'archheaders' failed make: *** [archheaders] Error 2
<jason_kr> 정확한 질문은 귀하의 환경과.....그쵸! 예 에러 코드...예 예
<hxperl> 이렇게 에러가 뜨는데 구글링해도 제대로된 답을 찾기가 어려워서요,,, 우분투 14.10 쓰고있습니다.
<jason_kr> 답은 아닌데요, hxperl , 일단 위 오류내용의 해석은 되지요?
<jason_kr>  /include/generated/asm/syscalls_32.h 파일이 없어서 진도 안나간다'는 것인데...
<hxperl> 빌드에 필요한 패키지는 전부 받은거같은데...이상하네요
<jason_kr> 일단 위 파일 존재여부 확인?
<hxperl> 아니요
<hxperl> 없네요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<hxperl> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> PM이 바라는 개발자의 모습. http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a1a_1423095659
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 돌진?
<pchero_work> 저 하얀게 전부 버그라고 생각하심 됩니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> pchero_ work: 해석이 더 멎지시...
<jason_kr> 멋
<suiz> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 일전에도 다녀 갔죠? suiz hi~
<suiz> 다네
<suiz> 네
<suiz> ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 질문하나 드려도될까요
<suiz> 회사 서버를  rysnc로 백업시킬려고하는데요.
<suiz> 홈페이지 데이터와 mysql 데이터를 동기화시켜서 백업시키려고합니다.
<suiz> 홈페이지 과 데이터 용량이 대략 150기가 입니다.
<jason_kr> 질문하나 드려도될까요   <--- 이런 말씀 않해도 됩니다.
<suiz> 이거  rysnc써서 동기화 해도 괜찮나요?
<jason_kr> 아는 분이 마침 보고 있으면 답 줄꺼여요
<suiz> 지금 회사서버를 tar로 전체 통백업해서 똑같은 스팩의 컴퓨터에다가 복원하고있습니다.
<jason_kr> 미안합니다. rysync (?) 그럴때도 쓰는 걸로 알고 있는데....
<jason_kr> 책임있는 답변은 다른 분이 할 듯!
<suiz> 아 넵
<suiz> 용량이 100기가가 넘는데.. rysync 실행 한번할때 혹시 과부하걸린다던지 그런건 아닌가싶어서요..
<suiz> rsync
<jason_kr> 예. ㅎ
<suiz> 회사 전체 통백업하니.. 150기가 정도되는데..
<suiz> 이거 8시부터 백업서버에 복원하는데... 아직도 풀고있내요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 평소 24시간 시끄런 체널인데, 마침 오늘이 불금이라...좀 조용한..
<suiz> 이런... 때를 잘못잡았내용
<jason_kr> 내 한분 호출할테니...물어 보세요. "위"방향키 쓰면 좀 전 타자글 나오죠?
<jason_kr> PotatoGim: 핑! ㅎ
<suiz> ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 그러내요
<jason_kr> autowiz: 핑핑
<jason_kr> 딴 분들은 호출하기가 좀...ㅠ
<suiz> 네 ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 괜찮아요 급한게 아니라.. 어차피 복원하고나서
<suiz> 테스트겸 해봐야해서요
<jason_kr> 옙 GooD Luck
<suiz> 제가 리눅스관련은 잘모르는데...
<suiz> 1년전에 조금 공부해볼까하다가 접근했다가.. 한동안안했더니. 싹다 까먹어버렸내요
<jason_kr> 요즘은 문서가 좋아서요...
<jason_kr> pchero_work: 바빠요?
<suiz> ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 퇴근시간 지났나?
<suiz> 다들 주무시던지 퇴근하셨든지 불금이라 밖으로 나가셨나봐요
<jason_kr> pchero_ work: 님은 아직 퇴근시간 전 일듯...
<suiz> 저요?
<jason_kr> pchero_ wor님 요
<suiz> 아
<jason_kr> pchero_ work 님은 보이긴 하는데, 답이 없는 거 보니 바쁜가 봐요. 걍 냅두께요. ^^
<suiz> 괜찮아요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> suiz, 백업 데이터가 어떠냐에 따라서 네트워크 백업툴이랑 rsync 사이에서 추천드립니다
<suiz> 헉
<suiz> 이시간까지
<suiz> 안주무시다니..
<Work^Seony> 한국이 아니라서 여기는 지금 아침입니다
<suiz> Work^Seony 님~
<suiz> 아!
<suiz> 그리고... 원격 백업이 가능한거죠?
<Work^Seony> rsync 명령어로 다른 서버에 보내시는 거에요?
<suiz> 서버 컴퓨터와 백업 컴퓨터가 같은 네트워크상에 있는게 아닌상태라도..
<suiz> 네
<Work^Seony> 같은 네트웍이 아니더라도 상관은 없는데요, ssh를 통해서 보내는거라 컴퓨터 씨퓨가 성능이 낮으면 좀 부담될 수 있어요
<suiz> 그런데. 제가 잘몰라서 그러는데 위에 설명드린것처럼요... 지금 홈페이지 폴더 /home 가 용량이 150기가 정도인데. 괜찮은가요? rsync를 하루에 한번씩 실행하던지하는데.. 백업서버와 본서버와의 데이터 비교를할때. 심한랙이라던지 그런게 없을까요
<suiz> 컴퓨터는.. E6600 입니다..cpu
<Work^Seony> 용량은 상관없어요
<suiz> 이게 서버가 직원 3명이서 업무편리를 위해서 쓰는거거든요..크게
<Work^Seony> 어차피, rsync 돌아가면 씨퓨를 많이 써요
<Work^Seony> 직원분들이 일 안하는 시간에 백업하셔야겠네요
<suiz> 그리고 지금 tar로 서버를 싸그리 다 압축했습니다.. 이걸 백업 컴퓨터에 싹다 푸는중이구요.. 아직도 풀고있내요..ㅡㅜ
<Work^Seony> tar로 묶지말고 그냥 rsync 돌리세요
<suiz> 그렇군요.. 새벽에 돌리면되겠내요
<suiz> 저희가 하루에 데이터 입력하는게.. 10메가도 안되거든요.그렇다면 금방 백업되겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 그러면 처음에만 오래걸리고 다음부터는 금방 될 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 하지만 방금 말씀드렸다시피, tar로 묶지 마세요
<suiz> 150기가를 동기화하는건데 웹상으로 전송하면 더느릴까봐요
<Work^Seony> 150기가를 웹으로 또 전송을 해요?
<suiz> 그렇군요...
<suiz> 아뇨. tar로 해서 아마 별로 전송안될거같내요.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 rsync 얘기하시는 거라면, rsync는 웹이 아닌데요
<suiz> rsync로 /home폴더랑 mysql data를 백업할예정입니다.
<Work^Seony> rsync 자체에 압축 옵션이 있어서 굳이 tar로 안묶어도 되구요, tar로 전부 묶어서 rsync로 전송하시면 150기가를 매번 백업하게 될 거에요
<Work^Seony> 2일이면 300기가 되요
<suiz> 아 그게 ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 지금은 서버를 통으로 tar로 압축해서 백업서버에 풀고있는중이에요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 / 부터 압축하신 거에요?
<suiz> 이후에는 그냥 rsync로 웹사이트 이용하면서 추가되는 데이타들을 rsync로 백업할겁니다.
<suiz> 네
<Work^Seony> 음... 제 경험상 그거 부팅 안될 확률이 높아보이는데요..
<suiz> dev랑 몇몇 빼야하는 폴더 빼고 싹다 tar로 압축하고  그파일을 백업서버에 풀고있는중이에요 덮어씌우는거죠
<suiz> 그런데... 컴퓨터가 같은 스팩이거든요
<Work^Seony> 아...  그럼 잘하면 되겠네요
<suiz> 그래도 안될까요?
<suiz> 아
<suiz> 아참.. 자꾸 기초적인 질문드려서 죄송한데요
<suiz> 지금 서버컴퓨터 사양이 E6600인데.. 이걸 Q9550으로 바꿀예정인데..
<suiz> cpu랑 보드 하드 죄다 다바뀌는데... tar로 덮어씌우는건 안되겠죠?
<Work^Seony> q9550이 뭔지 찾아보니까 코어2듀오네요
<suiz> 쿼드코어요
<suiz> E6600은 듀얼코어
<Work^Seony> 아... 제가 오타쳤어요.  t9550이라고 검색했네요...
<suiz> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 덮어씌워도 상관 없을 거에요.  윈도우처럼 설치되는 하드웨어에 맞춰서 인스톨 되는건 아니거든요
<suiz> 보니까 디스크를 통으로 복사하는것도있던데
<Work^Seony> 근데 뭐 꼭 디스크를 통으로 복사할 필요는 없잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 설치하시는 것도 시간 얼마 안걸릴텐데요...
<suiz> 그게...
<suiz> apm설치는 그렇다하더라도...
<suiz> 웹사이트 프로그램자체가
<suiz> 호환 부분이라던지... 여러가지 때문에요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 서버 관리하는 회사에서, 서버 설치는 절대로 그렇게 안해요.
<suiz> 제가 서버 관리하는 게 주업이아니라서요.. 저도 서버 관리만하라구하면 기초부터 배우고 차근차근 하면되는데...
<suiz> 기본적인 주업이 빠듯하게 일정이잡혀있고.... 웹프로그래밍에다가 서버관리에다가 하고있어서..
<Work^Seony> 부팅이야 됐다고쳤는데, 나중에 무슨 문제 생기면, 이게 설치 때문에 이렇게 된건지 다른 것 때문에 이렇게 된건지 알 수가 없잖아요...
<suiz> 머랄까요.. 지금하는건 대충어떻게든 돌아가게만 해놓자.. 그런상황이내요
<Work^Seony> 흐~ 그렇군요...
<suiz> 제가 웹프로그래밍과 서버관리부분에서 약간의 전문가적인 실력이있는게아니라...
<suiz> 어설프게 아는거있잖아요? 그런거라서..
<Work^Seony> 일단, tar로 풀고난 이후에는 제 예상이는 rsync로 백업하시면 아마 바뀐 것만 백업이 될 거에요.
<suiz> 네 걱정했는데 다행히..  될거같은 느낌이듭니다..
<Work^Seony> 서버 상태가 둘이 서로 다르면, 처음부터 전부 다 백업될 거구요
<suiz> 어차피 mysql 데이타와 /home 폴더만 하는거니 똑같은 상황에서하는거라.. 백업이 크게 되고하진않겠내요
<suiz> 어설프게알다보니까. 뭐하나 하는게 조금 걱정이됩니다..
<Work^Seony> 용량이 150기가라고 하셨으니, 최악의 상황이라고 해봐야 150기가 백업이겠네요
<suiz> 네
<suiz> 먼가 많은도움받고가내요..
<suiz> 예전에 1년전에도 1달정도 여기 많이들어왔었는데
<Work^Seony> 별말씀을요...
<Work^Seony> 네 알고있씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 여전히 계시내요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 관리자니깐요
<suiz> 1년전에는 리눅스마스터도 준비하고... 열심히  했는데...
<suiz> 다른일이 바뻐져서 손도못대고있었어요... 그리고 그때가 회사 입사하고 몇달안된 시점이였는데.... 홈페이지 수정도 계속한다고...서버관리는 전혀... 그러다보니 싹다 까먹게되어버렸내요
<Work^Seony> 저는 요즘 업무 자체가 바빠서, 공부는 아예 포기했어요.  걍 일만하고 있네요
<Work^Seony> 슬슬 무게중심을 서버관리로 넘어가게 해서, 서버관리만 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 아니요...
<suiz> 제가 지금하는일이..ㅡㅜ
<suiz> 서버관리랑.. 웹프로그래밍과는  많이 다른일입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<suiz> 회사의 자재관리 일을하는데요....
<Work^Seony> 아~ 달라도 많이 다르네요 ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 첨엔  컴퓨터  유지보수정도의 일을 하는걸로해서 회사에들어갔는데... 어설프게 웹프로그래밍하는것과...
<suiz> 서버관리는 배우면서 하면되겠다싶어서.. 둘다 추가로했었거든요...1년전에는 또 그럴 여유가 되었고..
<suiz> 그런데 현재 회사의 큰 설비작업을 시작했어요.. 1년좀됐는데... 그때부터 슬슬 자재관련일로 일이바뀌는상황에서...
<suiz> 웹프로그래밍도 조금 난이도가 올라가고... 서버관리일은 등한시하다가... 사장이 서버괜찮냐고 자꾸 이야기해서...ㅡㅜ
<Work^Seony> 아.. 그럼 처음에는 원래 컴퓨터 쪽으로 입사하신거군요
<suiz> 네 그렇게알고입사했는데... 이거저거  오만일을 다하게됐내요..회사의 총무같은느낌이죠..
<suiz> 게다가.. 서버관리하면서 느낀거지만...정말 한번의실수로...아주큰일나잖아요..
<suiz> 예전에도 말씀을드렸는걸로 기억하는데... 단순코딩을 쉽게할려고 데이터베이스건들다가... db가 통채로 날아간적이있어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헛...
<suiz> 입사한지  2개월만인가...
<Work^Seony> 네... 서버관리는 엔터키 누르는게 겁나죠 ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 회사 근 10년치의 자료가 날아갔죠... 로그확인해보니까...
<Work^Seony> 저는 재부팅도 겁나는데요...
<suiz> 네 정말겁납니다. 지금도 겁나요..저도
<suiz> 지금 재부팅을 못하겠어요..ㅡㅜ
<suiz> 다행히도... db날리기 일주일전에
<suiz> 제가 db를 백업한적이있었는데...
<suiz> 그거 복구해서 정말 죽다살아난적이있어서...
<Work^Seony> 음... 서버를 매일 백업하셔야하는데...
<suiz> 그날이후로 서버관리할때...엔터하나누르는거를 몇번을 생각하고 눌렀어요...
<suiz> 그게 백업을 해야하는데. 그때당시는.. 서버초짜가
<suiz> 회사서버를 터미널로 들어가서 머가먼지모르는데
<Work^Seony> 회사 서버가 회사 건물 안에 있는 거에요?
<suiz> 아니요 사무실과 서버있는곳은 다른곳이에요
<suiz> 서버와 백업서버는 같이있죠
<Work^Seony> 원격으로 관리해야하는군요....
<suiz> 넵
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 뭐가 뭔지 모르고 하는건 이해가 되네요
<suiz> 게다가 정말초짜인제가.. 이게 백업이되고있는건지 먼지도모르는 단계였을때라서.. 백업을 신경도 못썼어요...
<suiz> 그런데 근 1년전쯤에 아 이거 백업안되는중이구나를 알게되었고...
<suiz> 그래서 백업은 못할줄몰라서.. db만 한번씩 백업했어요..
<suiz> 웹상으로 백업하는프로그램이있더라구요 db만..
<Work^Seony> 회사에 얘기해서, 그냥 저렴한 컴퓨터 하나를 사내 건물에 두고, 거기에 하드디스크만 여러개 박아서 2차 백업서버로 두는걸 건의해보세요.
<suiz> 아!
<Work^Seony> 10년치 데이터를 외부에만 두고 관리한다는건 제가 볼 땐 좀 위험한거 같거든요
<suiz> 그렇내요
<suiz> 그건 건의할필요는없고 제가 그렇게 하면되는데
<suiz> 문제는 그걸 잘할줄모르고...
<Work^Seony> 걍 똑같아요.  단지 rsync를 두번 돌린다는 거죠
<suiz> 아!
<suiz> 그거 꼭해야겠내요..
<suiz> 서니님이신가요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<suiz> 말씀하셨던거처럼.. 재부팅이 무섭습니다...
<suiz> 그래서 지금 거의 6개월동안 한번도 재부팅안했어요...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  저도 그래요
<Work^Seony> 저희 서버들 중 한 7대 정도는 지금 업타임이 7개월 째에요
<suiz> 재부팅했는데 부팅안되면 어쩔까에서...
<suiz> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 부팅은 될 거에요.  돌아가던 서비스들이 제대로 안돌아갈까봐 걱정하죠 ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 그래요...
<suiz> 이런경우가있던데 왜그런지모르겠습니다...
<suiz> 서버 컴퓨터가 시간이... 4시간인가 늦어요
<suiz> 그래서 정상적으로 시간을 맞춰주고.....
<suiz> 했는데... 서버거 엄청시리 버벅거리는거에요
<suiz> 우와 그떄는 정말 미치는줄알았는데.. 도무지 이유를몰라서.... 결국 시간을 돌렸죠... 지금도 4시간 늦어요..ㅡㅜ
<Work^Seony> 시간을 어떻게 맞추셨는데요?
<suiz> 그냥.. 명령어있던데요...기억이안나는데...
<suiz> 인터넷상 시간 을 맞추는거
<Work^Seony> 버벅거린다는건 어떻게 아셨어요?
<suiz> 홈페이지를
<suiz> 들어가는데 엄청 느려서요.
<suiz> 원격접속해도 엄청느리고..
<Work^Seony> 그건 네트워크가 일시적으로 느려진 걸수도 있잖아요
<suiz> 그게...
<suiz> 원인이 다른거였는지도 모르겠더라싶더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 시간 바꾼다고 그러진 않아요
<suiz> 주기적으로 5일에 한번씩인가... 홈페이지가 먹통이되는거에요
<suiz> 아니면 엄청 느려지던가... 대략1시간정도가
<suiz> 홈페이지가 접속이 잘안되고...
<Work^Seony> 그게 시간 변경 때문에 그러진 않아요.  저도 종종 변경해야하는 일이 생기는데요, 절대 시간 때문은 아니에요
<suiz> 네
<suiz> 지금은 아마 시간문제가 아닌거같다라고 생각하고잇어요
<Work^Seony> 그런 경우는, top 명령어 띄워놓고 씨퓨 사용률을 체크해보세요
<suiz> 넵
<Work^Seony> 어떤 특정 서비스가 씨퓨를 순간적으로 많이 쓰는게 포착이 되면, 로그를 분석해야죠..
<suiz> ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 네 로그분석을 그이후 한참뒤에 분석했는데..
<suiz> ftp서버 랑.. 80포트 21 포트 20포트로...
<suiz> 중국 ip가 접속시도가 엄청나게 많더라구요
<suiz> 1초단위로 바박바박..계속. 접속시도..
<Work^Seony> ftp 열어두면 원래 그래요
<suiz> 결국 포트를 바꿨떠니..
<Work^Seony> ftp 쓰지 마세요...
<suiz> 5일마다 1시간 버벅거리던 증상은 없어졌어요
<suiz> 아마 시간바꿨을때도.. 짱개들이 접속시도한것때문에 그렇게 된게아닌가싶어요
<Work^Seony> ftp는 직원들이 쓰는 서비스에요?
<suiz> 아니요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 내리세요
<suiz> ftp쓰지않어요.
<suiz> 잠시만요 ftp쓰는거 확인이....
<suiz>  저정말 다까먹어버렸어요...
<Work^Seony> 어떤 ftp 서비스 데몬인지 기억나세요?
<Work^Seony> proftpd인지 vsftpd인지..
<suiz> vsftpd입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 service vsftpd status
<Work^Seony> 아니면 sudo netstat -ltnp
<suiz> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:2021                0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      13381/vsftpd
<suiz> 열려있내요
<suiz> ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 그럼 이렇게 하세요
<Work^Seony> sudo service vsftpd stop; sudo update-rc.d vsftpd disable
<suiz> 제가지금 원격으로 접속하는게
<suiz> putty로 하거든요
<suiz> 컨넥타입은 SSH 이고 포트는 2020(이건바꾼거고)
<suiz> 지금 ftp 닫아도 원격으로 접속되겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 네 상관없죠
<Work^Seony> ftp랑 ssh는 다른건데요...
<suiz> 네
<suiz> 아 맞다 ㅎㅎ;;
<suiz> 죄송해요.. 제가 잘 모름..
<Work^Seony> 만약 윈도우 컴에서 파일을 전송하셔야하면,
<Work^Seony> winscp라는 프로그램이 있어요
<suiz> 네
<Work^Seony> 걔가 ssh를 통해서 ftp처럼 파일을 주고받게 해줘요
<suiz> 그거 쓰고있어요
<suiz> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아~ 잘하고 계시네요 ㅎㅎ
<suiz> update-rc.d vsftpd disable 이거
<suiz> update-rc.d이거 입력하고
<suiz> vsftpd disable인가요
<Work^Seony> 한 번에 입력하세요
<Work^Seony> 네
<suiz> 명령어없다고떠서요
<Work^Seony> 서버가 우분투에요?
<suiz> centos에요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그럼 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ update-rc.d 명령어는, 데비안/우분투 계열에서 재부팅시에도 서비스를 띄우지 않겠다는 명령어거든요
<suiz> 아 그거라면..
<Work^Seony> 레드햇 계열 리눅스 써본지 하도 오래되서...
<suiz> chkfing인가
<Work^Seony> ntsysv인가...
<suiz> 머있떤데요 부팅시 안띄우게하는거
<suiz> 그걸로하면되겠내요
<Work^Seony> 네 있을 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 지금 하시는 그 서버관리 업무가 보통 시스템 어드민 쪽인데, 제 직업이 시스템 어드민이니까 자주 오셔서 물어보시면 알려드릴께요
<suiz> 감사합니다..
<suiz> 방금 vsftpd껐습니다
<suiz> chkconfig vsftpd off
<Work^Seony> ssh는 몇 사람이 접속해요?
<suiz> 저만합니다 ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 저희부서가..
<Work^Seony> 그러면 ssh 접속 받는 사람도 한 사람만 지정이 가능해요
<suiz> 아 제아뒤만 접속 가능하게하는거요?
<Work^Seony>  /etc/ssh/sshd_config 파일 여셔서 제일 아래에 이렇게 적으세요
<Work^Seony> AllowUsers username
<Work^Seony> 한 사람만 지정가능하다기보단, 지정된 사람만 접속이 가능하죠
<Work^Seony> 이렇게 한다음에, service ssh restart
<suiz> 아
<suiz> 웹코딩할때....
<suiz> ssh로 접속을하는데요..
<suiz> 사이트가 두개가있는데 각사이트마다 접속하는 아이디가 달라요
<suiz> 1번사이트는 1번아뒤로 2번사이트는 2번아뒤로..
<Work^Seony> AllowUsers username1 username2 username3
<Work^Seony> 아 다른 시스템이구나...
<Work^Seony> 그럼 각각 맞는 유저명을 넣으시면 되죠
<suiz> 말씀처럼 그렇게하면
<suiz> 되겠군요 잠시만요
<suiz> 음..
<suiz> 아
<suiz> 이렇게되면...
<suiz> 바보같은말이지만.. root로 접속은 그만해야겠내요 ㅎㅎ;;;
<Work^Seony> 당연하죠 ㅎㅎ
<suiz> ㅋㅋ
<suiz> 잠시만요... 본래아디로 로그인했더니...PATH가 하나도 안되어있내요..
<suiz> dk...
<suiz> service명령어가 안되내요
<Work^Seony> 권한 때문 아니에요?
<suiz> path가 설정안되서 그런가보내요
<Work^Seony> centos라서 뭔가 다른건가...
<suiz> 권한줘도 없는명령이라고 하내요 ;
<Work^Seony> 그럼 su - root 해서 루트로 변경하고 해보세요
<Work^Seony> 전 잠시 화장실..
<suiz> 넵
<suiz> 아됐습니다.
<suiz> PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin 하니까 되내요
<suiz> 혹시 session아세요?
<suiz> php쪽인지 apache인지 웹 session 유효시간 설정하는거요
<Work^Seony> /etc/php5/ 쪽에 있는 php.ini 파일에 있습니다
<suiz> 네 그거 적용할라면
<suiz> httpd를 재시작해야하나요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<suiz> 하.. 그건 무서워서 못하겠내요 ㅋ;
<suiz> 서니님 하하 시간이 너무늦어서 이만 자야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 네 주무세요
<suiz> 한국시간은 지금 4:57분...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 알고있어요
<suiz> 덕분에 많이 배우고 갑니다..
<suiz> 내일은 백업서버를 Q9550 컴퓨터에다가 통으로 복사해봐야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 잘되면 알려주세요
<suiz> 그뒤에 이거저거 테스트를 ..ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 넵!
<suiz> 헉...
<suiz> Seony님 계신가요
<Work^Seony> 네
<jason_kr> 오~ 뭔 대화를 이렇게 많이?
<suiz> 죄송합니다.
<Work^Seony> jason_kr, 안녕하세요
<suiz> [root@ns /]# service httpd restart Stopping httpd:                                            [FAILED] Starting httpd: httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80 (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open
<jason_kr> hi~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<suiz> service httpd restart
<suiz> 해봤습니다..
<suiz> 저렇게 뜨내요
<Work^Seony> 80번포트가 이미 사용 중이라고 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 다른 웹서버를 쓰나보네요
<suiz> 리스타트 로 하면안되고 stop 하고 start해야하나요?
<suiz> 음?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그건 상관없어요
<suiz> 아니 이서버가 지금쓰고있는건데
<suiz> 다른웹서버를 쓴다는건...
<Work^Seony> netstat -lnpt | grep :80 해보세요
<suiz> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80                  0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      2477/httpd
<jason_kr> 리스타트=스톱+스타트 , 이지만, 혹자는 restart 보다 stop , start 하라는 얘기도 있더라고요. 더 확실하다면서...(난 별로 믿음은 안가지만)
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 stop하고 좀 기다렸다가 start를 해보셔야할 거 같은데요..
<Work^Seony> 저도 별로 안믿어욯 ㅎ
<suiz> 하암...
<suiz> 이거 해도될려나요 ㅋ
<suiz> 괜히했다가.. 잠못잘수도있을거같아서요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 재부팅도 아니고 서비스 재시작인데요 뭐...
<Work^Seony> 그 정도는 괜찮아요.  설정파일에 이상만 없으면요
<suiz> 지금 session.gc_maxlifetime 값을...
<suiz> 4시간이였던걸 40시간으로 바꿨거든요
<Work^Seony> 왜그렇게 길게 바꾸셨어요?
<suiz> 로그인된게 자꾸 풀려가지고..
<Work^Seony> 보안상 별로 좋지않은데요
<suiz> 네...
<suiz> 그런데 사장이... 로그 풀린걸 별로안좋아해서..
<suiz> 아!
<Work^Seony> 설득해보세요.  보안상 위험하다구요...
<suiz> 그거보다.... 3시간마다 한번씩 리로드시킬까요 페이지를
<suiz> 클릭한번하면
<suiz> 세션을 갱신하게해놨거든요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  웹브라우저에 설치하는 플러그인 같은 걸로, 자동로그인하게 하세요
<suiz> 아.
<suiz> 헐
<suiz> service httpd stop 해도 fail
<suiz> 건들지 말라는 신의 계시인듯...ㅡㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 오늘은 일단 주무시고 일어나서 시도해보세요
<suiz> 넵
<suiz> 그럼이만 자러갑니다 수고하세요
<Work^Seony> 들어가세요
<jason_kr> 윗 글 좀 읽고 왔더니, 갔군요.
<jason_kr> 수고 많았습니다. Work^ Seony
<jason_kr> 아는 사람에겐 별 거 아닌지 몰라도, suiz님께는 무척 도움이 됐겠어요. ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<Work^Seony> 근데 회사가...
<Work^Seony> 자재관리하는 사람한테 별걸 다 맡기네요
<jason_kr> 아마도 규모도 작고, suiz 를 많이 믿는...ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 한국의 IT쪽 사정을 잘 많이 모르는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 저런 소규모 많아요~
<Work^Seony> 아 네 소규모는 당연히 많은데, 소규모라고 해서 여러가지 것들을 너무 그냥 쉽게 지나치는거 같아서요
<Work^Seony> 오너가 불편하다고 세션값을 바꾸는건, 제 입장에서 이해가 안되거든요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 그쵸, 몰라서? 무개념에서 비롯 된...
<Work^Seony> 서버관리 경험이 없어서 생기는 문제는 이해가 되는데요,
<Work^Seony> 오너라고 해도, 어떤 사항이 보안에 위협이 되는 사항이면 불편하더라도 참고 넘어가야한다고 생각하거든요...
<jason_kr> 당연하죠.
<jason_kr> 묻지도 않은 내 얘기'지만, 어제 많이 과음했어요. 보통 치사량을 장시간에 걸쳐 마셨는데...잠이 안와요.
<jason_kr> 글타고 피곤하지도 않고...촛불꺼지기 직전에 반짝하고 타는 것인지~ 쩝
<Work^Seony> 흐... 맨날 드시나봐요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 술을 마시고 싶어서 몸에 안받는지라...  남들이 저보고 무슨 재미로 사냐고 묻더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 조금씩은 '거의(?)' 매일 마시죠.
<jason_kr> 차라리 몸에서 안받아서 못마시면 무척 좋은 거죠.
<Work^Seony> 그나마 술을 권하지 않는 곳에서 사니까 다행이죠, 군대 제대하고나서 사회생활할 때는 힘들었어요
<jason_kr> 적당히 마실 줄 알면, 몸에서 더 원하는 게 술이거든요. 그래서 의존성=중독이 생기는 거고
<Work^Seony> 음... 일리있는 얘기네요
<jason_kr> 그러게요, 얼마나 좋아요. 술 피하는 고통이 차라리 나아요. 진짜임
<Work^Seony> 사실 제가 취하지 않거든요
<Work^Seony> 얼굴만 빨개지고...
<Work^Seony> 취하기 전에 이미 다 올라와요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 올려보내고나서 마셔도 취하진 않아요
<jason_kr> 예, 그래서 일부러 멀리하는 사람들 많이 봤어요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 술 마시면 왜 기분이 좋은지 이해를 못해요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 얼굴 빨게 지는게 창피하다'고 하는데...(전 빨게져도 안창피할 것 같은데...)
<jason_kr> 술과 drug 이... 사람에 따라 반응 결과가 달라요.
<Work^Seony> 얼굴 빨개지는 현상이, 동양인한테만 나오는 거라더라구요
<Work^Seony> 서양에서 연구한 결과에 의하면, 알콜이 분해될 때 동양인만 유난히 해독이 잘 안되구요,
<jason_kr> 그래서 어떤 사람은 헤쉬시를, 어떤 사람은 아편을, 어떤 사람은 대마초를, 또
<Work^Seony> 해독되는 과정에서 생기는 부산물질이, 이유를 알 수 없는 현상에 의해서 체내에 더 오래 남아있는다네요
<Work^Seony> 그게 혈압을 올리고 맥박수를 올리고 얼굴을 빨개지게 한대요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 필로폰을 해도 우는 사람, up되는 사람, Down되는 사람...            그래서 각자 취향에 맞는 걸 찾아가는 거죠. 물론 두말할 필요도 없이 나쁜 거 거고요(대마초 제외)
<jason_kr> 오, 알콜분해 부산물질! 은 몰랐었...
<Work^Seony> 대마초도, 사람에 따라서 아무 효과 없는 사람도 있더라구요
<jason_kr> 의존성도 담배보다 약하면서, 의학적인 효과는 있으므로 미국 일부 주에서는 합법이죠
<Work^Seony> 일단 대마초는 중독현상은 없으니...
<Work^Seony> 하와이도, 대마를 피우는건 괜찮아요.  팔지만 않으면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 오~ 글쿤요.
<jason_kr> 개인당 몇그루 재배도 허용될 텐데...
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 아직까지 재배는 안되요
<jason_kr> 아~         나도 금년 여름엔 시골가서 담배 몇 그루 얻어 오려고요.
<Work^Seony> 웃기는게, 여기서 마약 팔면 돈을 엄청나게 많이 벌거든요
<Work^Seony> 들은 소문으로는, 팁만 한달에 천만원씩 번다더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 경찰도 누가 약을 파는지는 다 알고있대요.  일단 놔뒀다가 어느날 갑자기 들이닥치는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 돈 벌이는 좋은 줄 몰라도, 무척 조심해야죠. 그럼요
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프가 종종 그래요.  약 팔아서 크게 한탕하고싶다고 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> dap (dpa인가) 하고 fbi 가 얼마나 치밀한데요....증거 몇달~년치 충분히 확보하고 잡아요
<jason_kr> 오죽하면!!
<Work^Seony> 예전에 와이프가 일하던 식당 주방 아줌마 하나는 젊었을 때 약을 팔아서 돈을 어마어마하게 벌었는데,
<Work^Seony> 그 돈을, 한국사람들 그러듯이 집 장판 밑에 숨겨둔거죠
<jason_kr> 그러게요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어느날 갑자기 경찰이 들이닥쳤는데, 장판밑에 숨긴거 딱 걸려서 싸그리 압수당했다네요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 감옥 갔다오고 손에 남은 건 하나도 없고 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 조심해야 해요~ 아니 그러지 말아야 해요
<Work^Seony> 그놈의 돈 때문에 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그러게 말요 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 하이 리스크, 하이 베니핏
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실, 어디서 대마를 사는지도 잘 몰라요
<jason_kr> 그때 쓰기엔 적절치 않네요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 로컬사람들이랑 룸메이트해서 지냈던 제가 아는 한 동생 말로는,
<Work^Seony> 대마초를 피우면 정신은 멀쩡한데, 모든 감각기관의 감도가 증폭된대요
<Work^Seony> 조그만 상처만 나도 죽을 것 같고 그런거죠
<jason_kr> 대마가 맞는 사람들의 대부분 효과는 그렇다고 들었어요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 뭐 그거 말고는 뭐가 좋은지는 모르겠다더라구요
<jason_kr> 예
<jason_kr> http://kr.wsj.com/posts/2015/02/05/%EB%B9%84%EB%94%94%EC%98%A4-%ED%95%98%EC%99%80%EC%9D%B4%EC%97%90%EB%8A%94-ufo-%EC%B0%A9%EB%A5%99%EC%9E%A5%EC%9D%B4-%EC%9E%88%EB%8B%A4/
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 말 나와서 몇가지 알려드리자면,
<jason_kr> ?
<Work^Seony> 원래 하와이 미국편입은 강제로 이루어진거거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 하와이 원주민계는 지금도 그렇고 미국정부에 약간 적대적인 쪽인데요
<Work^Seony> 미국정부가 인디언하고는 다르게 정책을 펴는게,
<jason_kr> 지금도 독립운동중이구만요
<Work^Seony> 하와이 핏줄을 25% 이상 갖고있으면 하와이언으로 분류를 하고,
<Work^Seony> 얘네들은 일을 안해도 돈이 나와요
<Work^Seony> 이게 사실 무서운 거에요
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 일을 안해도 최소한의 돈이 나오니까,
<Work^Seony> 공부도 안하고 걍 놀기만 해서 머리에 든게 없어지는거죠
<Work^Seony> 장기적으로 보면, 결국 하와이언 핏줄을 가진 애들은 후대에 가서는 독립이고 뭐고 자기네 권리를 주장할만한 애들이 없어지게 되는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 하와이 왕국 후손들이 소유하고 있는 땅이랑 사업체가 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 이게 규모가 어마어마해요.
<Work^Seony> 엄청나게 부자거든요
<jason_kr> 본토 인디언에게도 같은 정책을 쓴다'고 들은 거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 하와이 핏줄 25% 이상 가진 애들만 들어갈 수 있는 고등학교가 있는데,
<jason_kr> 오~ 몰랐어요
<Work^Seony> 여긴 뭐든 다 공짜에요
<Work^Seony> 심지어는 노트북까지 하나씩 다 줄 정도죠
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 현지인들이 인종차별한다고 잊어먹을만하면 한 번씩 소송을 거는데,
<Work^Seony> 이게 몇년 전부터 소송이 너무 심하다 라고 해서, 이제 소송 안받는다고 했었어요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 뭐 학교가 아무리 좋아봤자 애들이 공부를 안해서 그냥 그래요
<Work^Seony> 하와이에서 명문 고등학교는 딱 두 개 뿐이에요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> for white and asian ?
<Work^Seony> 하나는 오바마 대통령이 나온 푸나후 스쿨이랑, 이올라니 스쿨
<Work^Seony> 푸나후 나온 애들은 좀 다르긴 달라요
<Work^Seony> 하와이 내에서 유명한 회사의 중역쯤 되는 사람들 이력 보면, 전부 푸나후 아니면 이올라니 출신이거든요
<jason_kr> 아~
<jason_kr> 제고'처럼? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그런셈이죠
<Work^Seony> 입학이 워낙 어려워서,
<Work^Seony> 교육열에 불타는 학부모들은, 초등학교 입학 전부터 준비해야되요
<jason_kr> ㅎ 거참 제고'도 한 몫 잘~하고 있으니...           예에~
<Work^Seony> 제가 아는 분도, 애가 6살인데 벌써부터 난리에요
<jason_kr> 헐~
<Work^Seony> 아시다시피 미국 학교는 공부만 잘해서는 안되잖아요
<Work^Seony> 운동도 하나는 해야되고, 예술쪽도 하나는 해야하고, 공부도 해야하고, 사회활동도 해야하고...
<jason_kr> 그럼 또 뭐요? 대화/토론/논리?
<jason_kr> 아~
<Work^Seony> 풋볼 시키고 야구 시키고, 미술시키고 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 점심식사는 몇 시? 구내식당 가죠?
<Work^Seony> 점심은... 딱히 안정해졌어요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 다들 자기가 먹고싶은 시간에 먹어요
<Work^Seony> 학교식당은 가격이 비싸서 잘 안가요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 헐~ 반대로 비싸요? ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 쑨원이 푸나후 출신이군요...
<Work^Seony> 네.  학교식당이라고 더 싸고 그런거 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 한국은 젤 싼곳이 학생식당, 관공서 구내식당인데..
<Work^Seony> "왜 학교식당이라고해서 가격이 싸야하지?"라는게 여기 스타일이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일본에서 유명한 커리하우스 라는 체인이 하와이에도 있는데, 여기가 값이 싸고 괜찮아서 종종 가요
<Work^Seony> 유학생들한테는 나름 구세주죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 설마 인도식으로 맨손 취식?
<jason_kr> 아~ 일본 카레. ok
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨.  일본식이에요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 피곤하실텐데 어서 주무셔야죠
<jason_kr> 잠이 안와요. 걍 기사나 좀 보다가...ㅎ
<jason_kr> 2~3시부터 2~3시간 못 잔듯...해요
<Work^Seony> 이베이 설립자도 푸나후 출신이네요 헐
<Work^Seony> 이건 또 몰랐네
<jason_kr> ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-07
<suiz> 안녕하세요
<suiz> 자다 다시왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 서니님? 어제 말씀드린데로 복구 다되어서 부팅을 해봤는데요.
<suiz> 부팅도중 파일시스템 부분에서 페일뜨내요
<suiz> ㅇㅇ
<suiz> 아아
<lindol> 안녕하세요 :)
<suiz>  /boot: clean, 58/26104 files, 36205/104388 blocks [failed]
<suiz> 라고 뜹니다
<suiz> 안녕하세요
<suiz> 회사 서버를 tar로 전체 백업한 파일을 . 똑같은사양의 백업pc에다가 tar로 풀었습니다. 그리고 부팅해보니
<suiz> 부팅과정중 파일시스템 체크부분에서 위에 오류가 뜨내요
<suiz> 그리고는 Give root password for maintenance (or type Control-D continue) :
<suiz> 이러내요 머가 문제일까요?
<lindol> 음 제가 아는 부분은 아니지만,
<lindol> 부팅 과정중에 뭔가 설치 시스템을 확인하는게 있는 것 아닐까요?
<lindol> 그런데 같은 사양이면 문제가 안될 것 같기도..한 느낌이네요.
<lindol> 예전에 설치했던 리눅스 다른 피씨로 하드디스크만 떼다가 붙였을 때도 부팅이 잘 됐던 기억이 있어서
<suiz> 음...
<suiz> 머가 서버피시랑 백업피시랑 다른게있어서 그런건지...
<lindol> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_System_Backup_with_tar
<lindol> 이런 글을 보니
<lindol> 라이브 시디로 부팅해서
<lindol> 하드 디스크 전체를 tar로 백업하는 과정이 있네요
<lindol> 혹시 이런식으로 하신건가요?
<lindol> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<lindol> 우분투 커뮤니티에도 관련 내용이 있네요 :)
<autowiz> 메인터넌스 모드로 들어가는건 커널관련 라이브러리나
<autowiz> 파일을 못찾을때 가 많구요
<autowiz> 루트 파티션 로딩 못하는경우도 있고 , 제일 가단한 경우는 위 상황에서 루트 로그인 해서 fsck 돌리는건데 fsck 돌아가면서 파일 시스템이 더 엉망이 되는경우도 있으니
<autowiz> 백업은 필수 되겠습니다.
<suiz> 그냥
<suiz> 백업한건 서버피시에
<autowiz> 아직도 잘 안되시나요?
<autowiz> grub 설정에 파티션번호나 이름이 잘 들어가있는지 한번 확인해보시는것도 방법일거 같습니다. uuid 사용하는 방식이면 다른서버에 옮기면서 / 파티션을 못찾아서 문제가 생길 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세유~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Seony> autowiz: 출근하신 거에요?
<autowiz> 예. 정답입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흐... 고생하시네요
<Seony> 무지 바쁘신가봐요....
<autowiz> 일이 미치도록 많은건아닌데
<autowiz> 월요일 아침에 입찰서류 제출이라
<autowiz> 다른 팀에서 작업 끝날때 까지 기다리고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그런건 집에서 vpn 연결해서 할 수 있는 일 아니에요?
<autowiz> 서류를 물리적으로 구멍을 뚫어서 파일철에 꼽아야 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 왜 제가 이런거 까지 해야하는지는 조금 의문입니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 기다리시면서 걍 가만히 있는 거에요?
<autowiz> 드라마 보면서
<autowiz> 공부도 하고 작업도 하고
<autowiz> 저는 회사가 참 편하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우리 같이 이브온라인 해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 기다리시면서 설렁설렁하기에 딱입니다
<jason_kr> 일단 뭐글 하더..............ㅋ 타자를 몬하겠다. 입-온라인.
<jason_kr> 일단 뭐글 하더라도, 편안한 곳에서 하는 것이 좋쵸.
<jason_kr> 일단 뭐"를" ~
<Seony> 네.  vpn 서버 하나 돌려서, 직원들이 집에서 일할 수 있는 환경을 만들어주면 다드 편할텐데...
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 어쩌면 회사가 더 편안할 수가 많아요.
<Seony> 그렇기야 하겠죠.  근데 휴일날은 굳이 일을 해야한다면, 그래도 집이 편하잖아요
<autowiz> 어제 이브 온라인을 설치를 해버렸어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오~
<Seony> 이메일 주소를 알려주세요
<Seony> 버디 초대장을 보내드릴께요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 오즈님 ㅋ
<autowiz> racingeg@naver.com 인데 아직 캐릭 생성중이에요
<Seony> 아... 초대장 받으면 아이디 만드시면 안되요
<Seony> 제가 보내드린 초대장으로 아이디를 생성하셔야 1주일 더 추가로 무료가 되거든요...
<autowiz> 어짜피 2주후에 다른 메일로 세로 만들려구요
<Seony> 일단 지금 보내드릴게요
<Seony> 보냈습니다
<autowiz> 아 감사합니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 그 메일을 통해서 만드시면, 원래 2주 무료인거 1주일 더 추가되요
<jason_kr> 참, Seony 일전에 뉴스보니까 아이폰 (내가 보기엔 별 것없던 PIMS=) 선라이즈'가 M$ outlook PIMS에 1천억KRW 에 팔려더라고요.
<jason_kr> 그만큼 캘린더 앱이 어렵나~ 하는 생각을 했죠.
<Seony> 어마어마하네요
<Seony> 캘린더 자체는 문제가 없는데요, 주간 월간 등등의 반복 스케쥴이 어려워요
<jason_kr> 그러게 말요, 봤었어요.
<jason_kr> 구글 칼'도 그부분 오래 고민했거든요
<Seony> 구글도 고민을 오래한줄은 몰랐어요
<Seony> 근데 좀 많이 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 내가 캘린더 앱을 91년부터 쓰고 있어서...어지간한 건 거의 써 봤는데..
<jason_kr> 지금 구글로 안착하기 직전 m$ outlook을 썼는데...
<jason_kr> 즉 구글 칼 쓰면서 반복일정' 부분 수정되는 걸 몇 년 봐왔거든요.
<jason_kr> 지금도 100% 완성형은 아녀요.
<jason_kr> 게다가구글 칼'은 Lunar Cal'은 아직 시작도 못했거든요.
<Seony> 음... 음력은 제가 쓰질 않아서 잘 모르겠네요...
<Seony> 근데 이게 다루기가 쉽지않은건 사실이에요
<jason_kr> 예
<jason_kr> 윤년, 보정년 등도 있쟎아요. 반복이 젤 어렵고 달력 자체만도 어려워요.
<Seony> 좀 이따 다시 오겠습니다
<mysupper> 님들 하염~
<mysupper> 전원 완전 잠수인가염?
<mysupper> 이분들 완전 주말 모드인듯
<autowiz> 으음
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<mysupper> 방가염
<autowiz> 네 안녕하세요
<mysupper> 전원 잠수인거 같네염
<mysupper> 나만 삽프나 보다 ㅠ
<autowiz> 어제하던 삽질이 아직 남아나요?
<mysupper> 어제 뱀웨어 갖구 놀다가
<mysupper> 오늘 서버 밀구 우분투 방금 설치염
<mysupper> 머 부터할까 하다가
<mysupper> 일단 클라우드부터
<mysupper> https://owncloud.org/features/
<mysupper> 보고 있어염
<autowiz> 저도 해보고 싶네요 ^^
<mysupper> 함 해바염
<mysupper> 잼나염ㅎㅎ
<mysupper> 정리를 좀 해가면서 해야댈듯염
<autowiz> 예 ㅎㅎ 나중에 보기에도 그렇고
<autowiz> 정리를 잘하면서 봐야 합니다.
<mysupper> gg
<mysupper> 우분투 한국 커뮤니터 포럼에 하면 댈거 같네염 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 이거 EVE 뭐 어떻게 하는지 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<mysupper> eve 가 머에염 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> EVE Online 이라는 게임인데
<mysupper> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서니님이 재미있다고 추천해주셨거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> (다만 중독성이 강하다고 ㅎㅎ)
<mysupper> ㅎㅎ
<mysupper> 전 겜보다는 삽에 ..ㅋㅋ
<mysupper> http://ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27820&p=124001#p124001
<jason_kr> 어서오세요 mysupper, 여긴 프'리'노드 섭이죠?!     ^^
<mysupper> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<mysupper> 마자염 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 보통 한 서버 내에서 다른 종류의 로케일로 생성된 파티션을 쓸 수 있을까요?
<SunGyo> 가령... /dev/sda1 이 utf8이고, /dev/sda2가 euc-kr의 경우요
<mysupper> 클라이언트가 맞춰서 보게 해주면 대염
<SunGyo> 그럼 클라이언트에서 매번 바꿔야 하나요?
<mysupper> 넹
<jason_kr> 환영하고요, 앱 이나 무른모 별로는 각각은 줘봤지만 파티션마다 달리는 않해봤어요.
<SunGyo> 나스가 한대 죽어서 다른 우분투 서버에 하드를 꼽고 살려야 하는데...
<jason_kr> 하이 SunGyo님
<SunGyo> 꾸벅...제이슨님.
<SunGyo> 번거롭군요. 나스에서 samba가 죽어버려서 하드를 드러내야 할 판이거든요.
<SunGyo> Seony: 꾸벅...
<mysupper> Nfs 로 마운트해서
<Seony> SunGyo: 안녕하세요
<mysupper> 읽어오심이 더 편하지 않을까염?
<mysupper> 그럼 문자셋 관계없이 ..샥~
<mysupper> 우분투를 NFS클라이언트로 삼고 , 나스를 NFS 서버로 해서
<mysupper> 하드 전체를 NFS 로 올려주면
<SunGyo> 그정도가 지원될 나스면......( _ _)
<mysupper> 우분투에서 읽어볼때 문자셋을 한방에 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> sshfs도 안되는걸요.
<mysupper> 안타깝네여 ㅠ
<mysupper> 나스 OS가 머에염?
<SunGyo> 임베디드 리눅스인데, 소위 '크로스컴파일'로 올린....꾸역꾸역 해놔서 겨우 되게 해놓은 거에요.
<mysupper> 헐
<SunGyo> 임베디드 리눅스와는 상관 없이 지원되는 기능이 매우 제한적이거든요.
<mysupper> 안타깝네염
<Seony> mysupper: owncloud는 개인적으로 쓰실려고 하는거죠?
<mysupper> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<mysupper> 씐나게 보고 있어염 ㅋㅋ
<mysupper> 저걸 어케
<Seony> 저는 owncloud가 제 주요 업무 중 하나라서 무쟈게 스트레스 받습니다 ㅎㅎ
<mysupper> ㅎㅎ
<mysupper> 아무래도
<Seony> autowiz: 지금도 계세요?
<autowiz> 넵
<autowiz> 슬슬 저녁 먹을 시간이네요
<Seony> 이브 튜토리얼 하셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<mysupper> OWNCLOUD 는 소스에 제한되는 상황이라서
<mysupper> 여러가지에 탄력적으로 쓰긴 아마 힘들지 싶네염
<autowiz> 일단 다 넘겨 버렸어요
<Seony> autowiz: 인터넷에서 튜토리얼 10연퀘 라고 해서 공략이 많이 나와있는데 링크 드릴까요?
<Seony> mysupper: OC가 한 가지 좋은건, 아주 복잡한 수준의 공유를 지원한다는 거에요...
<Seony> 저희는 사정상 owncloud외에는 딱히 대안이 없어서 쓰고있거든요...
<SunGyo> 오운 클라우드......( _ _)
<mysupper> 음..저는
<mysupper> 개인적으로 쓰는거라서
<SunGyo> 아. 방법이 나왔네요.
<SunGyo> ftp가 뚫리네요...
<mysupper> ㅋㅋ ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<mysupper> 일단 지금 제 생각은
<mysupper> webdav는 pc클라이언트에서 쓰구여
<mysupper> 클라우드는 핸드폰들...
<mysupper> dlna는 티비가
<mysupper> 머 이릉건데
<mysupper> 한꺼번에 확 묶어버릴 수 있으면 좋구여
<mysupper> 안대면 꽁수를 발휘해야 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 선교님 무서워
<autowiz> 그냥 ftp 가 된다고 해도될껄 뚫린다고 말씀하시고
<autowiz> 아... 개그인데 ㅠㅠ
<SunGyo> ftp가 접속은 되는데 퍼미션 문제가 안되네요.
<mysupper> 마자염
<SunGyo> 뚫린다는표현이 옳은 표현일수도.....( _ _)
<mysupper> 리눅스 파일시스템의 퍼미션이라는게 너무 좁아서
<mysupper> 다들 디비로 복잡하게 구현할려는 것.
<SunGyo> 아. samba가 살아야 하는데....
<autowiz> 쌈봐~
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 대공사가 벌어질거 같습니다.
<SunGyo> 저 무섭습니다.
<mysupper> 백업 해놓고
<autowiz> 무섭기는요 ㅋㅎㅎㅎ
<mysupper> 하세염
<mysupper> 아예 하드 통채 이미지로 떠 넣고
<autowiz> /etc/ 통째로 tar 로 묶어 놓으세요 ~~
<mysupper> 그 담에 노세염
<autowiz> 저는 cp -rp 로 복사해놓았더니만
<SunGyo> 앞으로 마음대로 주무르기 어려운 NAS는 피하겠습니다.
<autowiz> 심볼릭링크들이랑 다 깨져서 아우
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<mysupper> 그나마 있는거 찝적대다가 진짜 진퇴양난 되는수가 있으니
<mysupper> 꼭 빽업을 ;;
<mysupper> 하구
<mysupper> 자겁해염
<autowiz> 선교님 혹시 제가 도와드릴일이라도?
<SunGyo> 도와줄일: 저 나스 만든 사람좀 잡아서 감옥에 넣어주세요-
<mysupper> ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 이 모든 일의 시작은
<autowiz> 헐헐
<mysupper> 회사가?
<jason_kr> 회사도 없어졌다는데, 좀 가혹하네요. 대표가 상처도 많이 받았을텐데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> nas 소프트웨어 인가요? 아니면 제품인가요?
<SunGyo> 로그가 쌓이면서 플래시에 꽉 차서 ssh가 접속이 되지 않아 '공장도 초기화'와 함께 말을 듣지 않는 것에서부터 시작했습니다.
<jason_kr> 제품 요
<SunGyo> 제품요.
<mysupper> 헐
<SunGyo> 대표....대표....
<SunGyo> 단단히 준비했더라구요.
<mysupper> 로그로테이트도 없엇나보다
<SunGyo> mysupper: 개인 전산시스템이라....
<SunGyo> 데탑 2대와 나스 한대로 돌리는!
<mysupper> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 현재상황은 어떤가요?
<autowiz> 영 복구 불능인가요?
<SunGyo> ftp로 일단 접속은 했는데, 중요폴더에 "#"이 들어가 있어서 폴더 내 조회가 안되요
<SunGyo> 문제는 이 폴더가 공유폴더라 폴더명을 바꾸는 순간....
<SunGyo> 4대 컴퓨터의 설정값을 바꿔줘야 하는 번거로운 상황이 연출된다는것정도...?
<autowiz> # 문자는 그냥 escape 처리하면 안되는건가요?
<SunGyo> 폴더명을 바꾸려구요.
<SunGyo> 문제는 로케일이 euc-kr이라 윈도우 putty로 접속해야 폴더명이 잘 보인다는 아주 치명적인 환경라는 점 정도에요.
<autowiz> 뭐 자료가 살아만 있으면 다행인거지요
<autowiz> 백업에서 복구한다 이러면 좀 골치아픈거고
<SunGyo> 거기에 백업데이타는 3시간 거리의 다른 서버지에 있는데, 지금 거기 서버도 죽었다죠.
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SunGyo> ........( _ _)
<SunGyo> 이번기회에 나스 내리고 freeNas 로 하나 짜 올려야겟어요.
<jason_kr> 예, Sun Gyo님께는 미안한         다른 얘기지만, 다음 주부터 유럽에서는 우분투폰 판매시작한다'죠~
<SunGyo> 우분투폰+_+
<SunGyo> 그거 혹시 막 데탑 로그인되서 쓸 수 있고 그런건가요?
<jason_kr> 아직 한국 밴드에서는 못쓰고...putty 수준이상은 지원하겠죠? ssh랄까~
<jason_kr> X 등은 현재 안드로이드에서도 되니까요~
<jason_kr> 암튼 호환성, 접속성, 이식성은 뛰어 날 겁니다.
<jason_kr> 암튼 호환성, 접속성, 이식성은 뛰어날 겁니다.
<SunGyo> 아참. 저 축하해주세요. 이번주 토요일날 아가씨에게 보기 좋게 차엿어요.
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> ^0^/
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 능력남을 몰라보는 처자는 필요없다는, 다시 연락오면 /ignore 처리하세요
<mysupper> 음
<mysupper> 바로 torrent owncloud androi
<mysupper> d
<mysupper> 치게 되네
<mysupper> ㅋ
<autowiz> 집들이 다녀오겠습니다.
<jason_kr> 우분투 폰 가격은 착하네요! 스펙은 보통인데..일단 가격만 200 KRW
<mysupper> 우분투 폰도 있어여?
<jason_kr> 예,
<mysupper> 폰에 우분투를 까는...???
<mysupper> 전화는 어캐해염 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> jason_kr: 그거 나오기는 하는 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 몇년전부터 정식 추진했던 건데..다음주부터 유럽 시작 판매 개시 20만원 한국돈
<Seony> 작년에 펀드레이징 실패하고난 이후로 안나올줄 알았는데...
<jason_kr> mysupper: 안드로이드폰과 비슷해요, 전화통화는 거의 같고요. 단 아직 한국 통신방식은 심지를 않았어요.
<mysupper> 넹
<jason_kr> Seony: 14년 가을 급히 다시 시작했는데, 빨리 나온 편이죠.
<jason_kr> 중국 샤오미인가? 판매부터하고 제품 생산하는 식으로...시간 절약하는 곳도 있쟎요~
<mysupper> owncloud android는 평가가 한마디로 정리되어 있네여
<mysupper> 후지다로
<SunGyo> 오늘따라 퓨티에서도 로케일이 안잡히네요.
<jason_kr> owncloud android 저는 유료라서 ..웹으로만 써요
<jason_kr> owncloud android 유료라서 ..저는 웹으로만 써요
<mysupper> pc 인터페이스는 갠차는거 같아염
<jason_kr> sure!
<mysupper> 함 깔아보까
<mysupper> 흠..근데..영 내키지 않는게
<mysupper> sql로 권한 묶고,,data 디렉토리 따로 해서 쓰면
<mysupper> dlna 서버랑 어케 묶일거 같지 않은뎅..
<mysupper> 예를 들어
<mysupper> 야동1.avi 를 owncloud로 업로드하고
<mysupper> dlna 서버가 해당 야동을 인덱싱해서 자동으로
<mysupper> 리스트를 구축해준다
<mysupper> 머 이렁 초식이
<mysupper> 안될거 같다는 예감이 벌써..
<Seony> mysupper: 채팅할 때는 되도록이면 메시지를 길게 적어주세요.  엔터키 여러번 치는건 여기서는 금지에요
<mysupper> 뒤통수를 타고
<Seony> mysupper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<mysupper> ㅈㅅ여
<jason_kr> ㅈㅅ은요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 위 topic 읽어 보시고 담부터 안그러믄 되죠. ^^
<Seony> 누군가는 우리 채널 규칙이 빡빡하다 그러던데, 저는 그래도 그 "빡빡함" 덕분에 여기 계시는 분들이 오랫동안 오시는 거라고 생각하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 모가 빡빡해요? irc 원칙보다 느슨하죠~ ㅎ
<jason_kr> 모가 빡빡해요? irc 기본보다 느슨하죠~ ㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 사실 젠투 채널 가면 거긴 장난 아니에요
<Seony> 거긴 진짜 말 한마디만 잘못 꺼내면 아예 킥밴을 걸어버리더라구요
<jason_kr> 빡빡하단 말씀?
<jason_kr> 아~
<jason_kr> 킥밴이야 어느 채널이건 애교수준이죠. ㅇ우리가 너무 얌전한...ㅎ
<SunGyo> 뜬금없지만...배가 고픕니다. 내일이 행사(?)일이라 오늘 시스템이 뒤집어지는게 스트레스가 되나봐요.
<SunGyo> 음? 젠투 한국 체널이 있나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 여기 프리노드 젠투 채널요
<SunGyo> 얼마전에 리눅스 종류별 사용자 빈도수를 봤는데...젠투가 전체의 1/10은 되더라구요.
<SunGyo> 젠투층의 두터움이 은근히 실감나더라구요.
<Seony> 젠투가 재단을 이끌어가는 애들만 멀쩡하면, 앞으로도 인기는 안식을 거에요
<SunGyo> 데탑이나 라즈베리파이에 리눅스 올리고시리얼 콘솔 만드는게 간단한가요?
<Seony> 저도 젠투 써볼까 하고 종종 생각하는데, 문제 생겨서 그거 고치느라 시간 허비할 거 생각하면 못할 거 같더라구요
<Seony> 아... 시리얼콘솔... 저도 그거 필요한데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> SunGyo: 간단한가요? 이상으로 간딴합니다.
<SunGyo> 오.
<SunGyo> 아, 퓨티에서 지금 보니 시리얼 지원이 되네요? 그럼 시리얼 포트끼리 연결해서 쓰면 되는건가요?
<jason_kr> 시렬콘솔은 방금 집들이 간 auto wiz 가 잘 하는데...
<jason_kr> 예, Sun Gyo 님. 극한의 환경에서 쓸 수 있는 유일한 통신방식(모르스 통신 제외 ㅎㅎㅎ)
<Seony> 스피드랑 baud만 맞춰주면 됩니다
<jason_kr> 단, 좀 느린 건...
<SunGyo> 스피드랑 baud요?
<Seony> 근데 rs-232 헤더랑 케이블은 어떻게 하시려구요..
<jason_kr> 걍, 전선 4토막 주워다가 꼽아서  쓰면 되죠~
<Seony> 스피드랑 baud는 별거 아니에요.  115200, 9600 등등 모뎀처럼 맞춰주는 속도가 있어요
<SunGyo> rs232를 유에스비로 바꿔주는게 요즘 있더라구요.
<jason_kr> 당연히 있죠
<SunGyo> 서버지에서 서버가 죽은지 일주일째인데 그쪽 서버 주인이랑 연락이....
<jason_kr> 섭 관리하려면 필요하고요
<jason_kr> Seony: 도  rs232를 유에스비로 바꿔주는 콘버터 많쵸?
<Seony> 네 그런 케이블이 따로 팔더라구요
<Seony> 저도 usb-serial 케이블 쓰고있어요
<Seony> 서버들은 serial-over-lan이라고 하는 장비를 따로 쓰구요
<jason_kr> 아니, 학교에 남아서 돌아다니는 것들 많을꺼 같다는 생각요.
<Seony> 아뇨 딱 하나 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋ 나도 1개를 가지고는 있는데, 쓸 일이 없어서...
<Seony> 이것도 타입이 있는지, 되는게 있고 안되는게 있고 너무 많아요
<jason_kr> 계속 가지고 있어야 하나~
<jason_kr> 그쵸~
<jason_kr> mysupper: 나와서 좋은 얘기 좀 해 줘요.
<jason_kr> 바쁘신가? ㅎ
<mysupper> 삽좀 떠야해서염 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 옙
<mysupper> owncloud가
<mysupper> utuntu에서 패키징 제외됫네염
<mysupper> 애들이 보안문제 안고친다고 제외 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아~ 내 보는 rss 는 우분투 폰 땜에 페이지를 넘길 수 없을 정도로 홍수네요.
<jason_kr> 그랬어요? 최근 얘기인가 보군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> ㅇ아아아아악~ 스크립트 폴더 주소를 다 뜯어 고쳐야 해요....ㅠ.ㅠ
<jason_kr> 그럴꺼 같더라니~
<jason_kr> 워낙 느리더니, Seony 님도 고려해 봐야 겠네요.
<jason_kr> OwnCloud 팀에서 글케 대응을 한다~ 하니...쩝
<Seony> owncloud는 자기네 사이트에서 별도로 dpkg가 나와요
<SunGyo> 시리얼 콘솔 장비가 비싼건 이유가 있는건가요?
<jason_kr> 비쌀 이유 없죠
<Seony> SunGyo: LAN케이블로 연결이 가능하다는 장점이 있죠.
<SunGyo> 보통 150..200...
<Seony> 그 정도는 아닐텐데요
<SunGyo> 이해가 잘 안되요.
<SunGyo> 랜으로 연결된다는거요.
<Seony> 케이블만 랜이에요
<SunGyo> 시리얼을 랜으로? 아님 랜포트 자체를 시리얼 포트처럼 쓰는건가요?
<Seony> serial to rj45가 있어요
<Seony> 정확히는 rs232-rs45
<Seony> 제가 co-lo 서버 관리용으로 쓰는 포터블 버전이에요 http://www.ctistore.com/catalog/cat/prod,257591.html?origin=google_adwords&gclid=CKv9h6-6z8MCFRRffgodKlYA2w
<jason_kr> (또 usb to RJ45 도 있어요)
<jason_kr> 당연한 얘기지만, rs232 도 USB 도 다~ 시렬
<SunGyo> 아..업무해야 하다말고 트러블 슈팅하고 있는 상황이에요.
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SunGyo> 제 업무환경에 OOP의 도입이 시급하네요.
<SunGyo> SeasonedChicken이 순간 SeconhandChicken으로 보였다죠...
<SunGyo> SecondhandChicken
<PotatoGim> 토요일에는 불꽃 코딩!
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> 프리나스, 설치하기는 조금 번거롭지만 쓸만해보이네요.
<sungyo> autowiz, 노크노크..
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> ipeter, 꾸벅...
<ipeter> sungyo: 꾸벅....
<sungyo> 음. 아까 mysupper님이요, 이분이 연세가 지긋하신 분이시고 서버쪽에서 일도 오래해오셨는데, 아까 irc 룰 고집하신게 좀 부담되셨나봐요. 우분투 체널에서 마주쳤는데 포럼 체널로는 오기 싫으시다고....
<jason_kr> sungyo: 나이 알거나/맞아요?
<jason_kr> 부담가지지 말라고, 내가 좀 풀어 주려했는데...
<jason_kr> 할 수 없죠.
<jason_kr> 누구에게나 다~ 맞을 순 없겠죠? ㅎ
<sungyo> 네..
<sungyo> 그런데 내년에 나이가 50이시라는 이야기를 듣고....^^;;;
<jason_kr> sungyo: 나이 알거나/논네 맞아요?
<jason_kr> 내가 보기엔 30전 같던데요. 행동하는 거 보니..
<jason_kr> 미안합니다, 20대 여러분들. ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 저도 좀 놀랬어요.
<jason_kr> 제 말 정정합니다.
<jason_kr> 내가 보기엔 20 전 같던데요. 행동하는 거 보니..
<sungyo> 체팅을 오래하셨나보더라구요. 피시통신시절부터요.
<jason_kr> 절때루 아닙니다. ㅎㅎㅎ 기본 예절이라는 것이 있거든요
<jason_kr> 저도 그 분 한아얄씨에서 자주 봐요.
<sungyo> ηαν이요?
<sungyo> han이요?
<jason_kr> 말/글도 일부러 안섞었지만, 그래도 여기 채널에 와서 환영인사도 해 주고 했는데...
<jason_kr> 예, 한아얄씨
<sungyo> 요즘도 한 아이얄씨 써버가 돌아가는군요...+_+
<jason_kr> 오늘도! ㅎ
<sungyo> 지난번에 포럼 '오프'에서 irc에 대해 많이들 묻더라구요.
<jason_kr> 한번 더 발표를 해야하나~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 당분간은 자중을.....( _ _)
<jason_kr> 감사, 시키는대로 하께요. ㅎ
<sungyo> 네?! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아니요 저요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 저 자중하라며요? ㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 강사 제의가 들어와서 스케줄이 빡빡해졌거든요....^^;;
<jason_kr> 푸하하하 옙. 옙
<jason_kr> 아~ 일전에 그 대학원 강의?
<sungyo> 제 전공으로요.
<jason_kr> 수강생 2~3인, 수업료는 식사? 그거 말고요?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 대학원 입시강의쪽인데..기회가 좀 됬어요.
<autowiz> 다녀왔어요
<autowiz> 아이고 늦은 시간에 오셨네요 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 네 안녕하세요 술한잔하고 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz> 이제 들어오내요 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 으~ 취중에 섭 관리하믄 클나는데...ㅋ
<Suiz> ㅎㅎ 집인데요 머
<jason_kr> 다행입니다, 원격으로라도 접속하지 마세요. ㅋ
<Suiz_> 어 말이안써져서
<Suiz_> 다시들어왔어요
<Suiz_> 서버관리라기보다 서버를 다시 새로만들려구요...
<Suiz_> tar했던게 안되더라구요...ㅡㅜ
<Suiz_> 응ㅁ?
<Suiz_> 머지
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-08
<ipeter> 안녕하세요~!
<ipeter> 좋은 아침 되시나요?
<autowiz> 어어 피터님 어디 가셨어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 설마 회사는 아니시죠?
<autowiz> 설마가 사람잡는 세상이지요
<Seony> 헐... 그러구나
<DarkCircle> 설마 오늘도 퇴근 안하시진 않겠죠 _0_
<Seony> 헐 <- 이 단어가 한문이라는 얘기 들어보셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 넹
<DarkCircle> 아주 복잡하던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 놀라달아날 헐 이라네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 헥스챗이 -_-;
<DarkCircle> F9를 메뉴 표시/숨김 단축키라 한자 입력이 안된다는게 개그.
<autowiz> 헐은 헉의 변형으로 어쩌고 저쩌고
<autowiz> 歇
<autowiz> 이거 찾으신건가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 헉이고 헐이고 그냥 한국말로 보는게 맞다는게 제 생각이지 말입니다.
<DarkCircle> http://life8877.tistory.com/entry/%ED%95%9C%EC%9E%90-%ED%97%90
<DarkCircle> 근데 저 헐이 아니라 허+얼.
<DarkCircle> 이 거의 좀 더 가까운 ...
<autowiz> 그렇군요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 허 + 얼 이라
<DarkCircle> http://www.neowin.net/news/a-camera-flash-will-make-the-raspberry-pi-2-freeze-and-reboot
<DarkCircle> .........................
<DarkCircle> 웃겼..
<PotatoGim> 오호.. EMI가 제대로 안된건가 보네요.
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> 오랜만에 조인했네요. (__)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안그래도 ahoops님 얘기 한 번 했었어요
<ahoops> 잘지내셨죠? ㅋ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ.  요즘 필리핀 여행자제국가로 선언되서, 위험한데 살아계시나 하고 얘기한적 있었습니다.
<ahoops> 여긴 괜찮아요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 외국인천지라서 사고나면 바로 외교문제라 ㅋ
<Seony> 그렇군요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<ahoops> 반군도 여긴 안건드는지역입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> autowiz: 꾸벅 (__)
<Seony> autowiz: 저는 오늘 또 이브 켰네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ahoops, -ㅅ-부뷔.
<ahoops> DarkCircle: 찹찹~
<DarkCircle> 오늘도 맥주에 쩔어사실 ... 그분 (!)
<ahoops> 요즘 조신하게 일합니다 -ㅅ-
<autowiz> cli 용 계산기 프로그램 없나요? 16진주 10진수 변환해주는게 있으면 싶은데 말이지요
<Seony> cli계산기 유명한거 있잖아요
<autowiz> expr ?
<Seony> 이름도 짧은 bc 인가...
<autowiz> dk
<autowiz> 아
<ahoops> sql로;; 도망;
<ahoops> 언제나 터미널은 sql 이다보니 -0-;;
<DarkCircle> 보이는게 테이블하고 데이터밖에 안보인다는 SQL!
<Seony> DarkCircle: 근데 솔직히 저도 슬랙웨어로 입문했어요.  슬랙 2.2로 시작했죠...
<ipeter_> 아...인터넷 상황이 안좋아서
<ipeter_> 끊겼네요.
<ipeter_> 혹시 SI  계신분 있으신가요?
<ipeter_> 그만두겠다고 말하고 싶은데,
<DarkCircle> 저 같은 경우는 슬랙 2.4쯤(?)으로 CD로 입문했다가 디스크로 설치하고
<ipeter_> 보통 프로젝트 중도에 나오기가 좀 그래서
<DarkCircle> 이가 갈리는 경험을 한 후에 디스크를 포기
<Seony> ipeter_, Markers님이 이번에 취직된데가 SI일 거에요
<ipeter_> Seony: 네네..
<ahoops> 디스크의 추억;
<DarkCircle> 3.5인치 처음 쓸적에는
<DarkCircle> 디스크가 참 *-_-*
<DarkCircle> ...........
<Seony> 저는 그때 참 운이 좋았던게, 용산에서 당시 200만원주고 구입한 486DX가, 그래도 하드웨어가 괜찮아서 리눅스 쓰는데 전혀 지장이 없었어요
<ahoops> 486DX면 삼국지의 추억;;;
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 삼국지2 피와기티 폭스레인저 등등 ...
<DarkCircle> 세균전 통코 달려라코바 ..
<PotatoGim> autowiz: printf 쓰셔도..ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 피와기티는 외쿸 게이머들 사이에서도 DOS 시절에 "정말 잘 만들어진 명작"중 하나로 손꼽더군요 'ㅅ'a
<Seony> 당시에도 명작이야 많죠
<Seony> 원숭이 섬의 비밀도 있고,
<Seony> 고인돌도 있고 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 그 명작이라는게 "한국산 명작"
<Seony> 아
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 대부분 일본이나 미국에서 나온점을 감안하면 한국에도 꽤 괜찮은걸 만들 수 있는 역량이 있었는데 초기에는 불법복제로 망하고 조금 지나니 IMF로 망.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇게 되는군요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 버틴 회사가 창세기전 만든 회사였던가 ...
<DarkCircle> 랑 조금 지나니 한게임 넥슨 이런 회사가 나타나기 시작했던거 같네요.
<ahoops> 아 맞다 어제인가 뉴스보니까요.
<ahoops> 우분투폰이 나왔다고하던데 기사 보셨어요?
<autowiz> 기사는 뭐 별로 와닫지도 않구요 . 직접 써보고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 내가 보는 rss reader 는 우분투 폰으로 도배가 되서 딴 기사 찾을 수 없을 정도였어요.
<jason_kr> 정보가 편향되어 있었나?!
<jason_kr> 아참  ahoops 님 오랜만여요.
<autowiz> rss 들이 우분투쪽으로 편향되어 있었던거겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> jason_kr: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jason_kr> ^^
<jason_kr> 그쵸? 또는 it /communicattion /device 쪽으로.. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> Seony: 혹시 계신가요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 부르시고나서 아무런 응답이...
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 그것도 즉답'을 했구만. ㅠㅠ     ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 제가 잠시 어딜 다녀왔네요
<ipeter_> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter_> 다름아니라
<ipeter_> 제가 외국 SI업계에 대해서 잘 모르는데
<ipeter_> 혹시, 외국에도
<ipeter_> 한국처럼 폭풍 돌진 개발 분위기인가요?
<Seony> 그렇진 않지만, 당연히 빨리 하면 좋아하죠
<ipeter_> =_=
<ipeter_> 그렇군요.
<ipeter_> 가끔은 너무 치여서 일에 흥미를 잃을정도로 내몰리는거 같아서
<ipeter_> 외국은 어쩌나 싶어서 여쭤봤습니다.
<Seony> 한국처럼 심하게는 안하죠
<Seony> 미국은 노동법이 쎄잖아요
<ipeter_> 막 새벽 2시까지 일하고...주말에도 강행군..덜덜덜
<Seony> 미생 드라마가 서양의 한류팬한테 공감이 안되는 이유가, 미생에서 일어나는 일은 서양에서는 소송감이기 때문이라네요
<ipeter_> =_=
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 요즘 별일없이 평안하셨나요?
<ipeter_> 써니님?
<ipeter_> 정말 오랫만에 뵙네요.
<Seony> 네 요즘 게임에 빠져있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 헐
<ipeter_> 어느게임기 사셨나요?
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 둘다 있어요
<ipeter_> 플스랑 엑박이요?
<Seony> 근데, 지금 하는건 온라인겜 하고있어요
<ipeter_> 아항.
<autowiz> 아이고 아이피터님도 게임 하실려구요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 일하다가 잠깐잠깐씩 직장 피로해소에는 껨 만한게 없죠~ 강추! 합니다. ( ㅋㅋㅋ )
<jason_kr> 잠깐잠깐씩이? ㅎ
<ipeter_> jason님은 어느분야에서 일하고 계신가요?
<ipeter_> 설마 지금(일요일)도 일하고 계신건 아니겠죠?
<autowiz> 피터님이 좀 도와주시죠 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 전 기계쪽여요.
<ipeter_> 피터가 무엇을 도와드릴까요?
<jason_kr> 하지만, 지금 DSP 쪽에 프로그램 하나 짜는 중여요
<ipeter_> jason_kr: 임베디드쪽 말씀하시는건가요?
<ipeter_> 임베디드쪽에 직장구하는 친구가 있느데..
<autowiz> 저희 회사 오셔서 제가 시키는 일좀 하시면 됩니다. 하드안에 자료 정리하고
<autowiz> OS 마이그레이션 하고
<autowiz> 고장난 서버 몇대만 고치고
<ipeter_> =_=
<ipeter_> out of my ability
<ipeter_> sorry.
<Seony> 잠시 나갔다옵니다
<ipeter_> spsp
<ipeter_> 네네
<DarkCircle> OS 마이그레이션, 고장난 서버 고치기 ... 쉽네요 'ㅠ' 임베디드 바닥에서 삽질하는거보다야 =3
<DarkCircle> 하지만 systemd를 얼른 익혀야겠지 =3
<razGon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MBP> 오래간만에 들어오네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MBP> 요즘 세월이 하수상해서요...
<razGon_MBP> 게다가 허리가...ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 표면적으로 늙어가시는중이군요 -ㅠ-;;
<lexlove> 저도 어깨랑 여기저기.....ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 전 등짝 옆구리가 /-ㅅ-/
<DarkCircle> 아 셋이서 크로스 하면 죽을맛이구나 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 허리+어께+등짝+여기저기
<lexlove> 요즘 사람들 만나면 아픈 곳 이야기 하는게 주제가 되었어요
<ipeter> dk.
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 여기가 딱이네요.
<ipeter> 써니님?
<ipeter> 어디서 요구하는 포지션이
<ipeter> 셸스크립팅에 익숙한 사람을 뽑는데,
<ipeter> 셸스크립팅 짜는데 어렵죠..?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 쉽다고 하면 한없이 쉽고, 어렵다고 하면 한없이 어려운.. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 어떤 스크립트를 사용하는 포지션이에요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한 일주일 공부하면 이후부터는 그래도 그때그때 공부하면서 하면 되지 않을까 싶은데요
<autowiz> 쉘스크립트를 무슨 실시간으로 짜달라고 하는건 아닐거고
<PotatoGim> 단순히 배시 정도면...
<ipeter> 음..생물관련 서버 다루는 곳인데, 저는 웹개발자라서요.
<PotatoGim> ...
<ipeter> 쉘스크립팅에 아주 익숙한건 아니라서요.
<PotatoGim> 생물 관련...
<PotatoGim> 색깔 있는 포지션이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그런덴 아마도 파일이 많고 그래서 파일 처리 할려고 스크립트 나 정규표현식 쓰는건 아닐까 싶기도 하고
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 초록색인가요.
<PotatoGim> 생각보다 Perl이 많이 쓰이는 것 같더라구요.
<ipeter> perl이나 파이썬이 생물학에서는 대세인듯해요.
<PotatoGim> Bioperl이 역사가 있어서 그런지...
<PotatoGim> 아예 데이터 처리하는 스크립트 작성하거나 하는 정도가 아니라면 무리 없으실 것 같아요
<PotatoGim> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<PotatoGim> https://wiki.kldp.org/HOWTO/html/Adv-Bash-Scr-HOWTO/
<PotatoGim> 이거 두개만 북마크 해놓으시고 찾아가면서 쓰셔도...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 이 외의 쉘은 제가 문외한이라...
<ipeter> 정말 대단히 감사합니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 별 말씀을.. ㅎㅎ 뻔한 링크 던져드리는 것 뿐이죠..
<autowiz> 저도 링크 하나 던져 드릴까요?
<autowiz> http://google.com
<autowiz> -_-;;;
<DarkCircle> PotatoGim / OMV 번역좀 (..물끄럼..)
<PotatoGim> 잠시 심해로 도망을...
<DarkCircle> PotatoGim / 압박
<PotatoGim> 어휴.. 다른 분들이 장문이나 용어 있는 건 다 남겨두셔서 힘들어요..ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 그건 ...
 * DarkCircle 모미~ 야캐소~
<DarkCircle>  > :
<DarkCircle> transifex 시스템의 특성은 ...
<DarkCircle> 제가 옛날부터 써와서 알지만 -.-;
<DarkCircle> 각 개인의 번역 특성에 대한 데이터 수집이 안되고 있다는거...
<razGon_MBP> 밥먹고 돌아왔습니다.
<razGon_MBP> 후...
<razGon_MBP> 내일은 월요일....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MBP> 넘 힘들어요.ㅠ
<razGon_MBP> ipeter,   53 pencil  지름신 강림!
<razGon_MBP> ipeter, 그렇군요. 명심 하겠습니다. ㅋ
<ipeter> razGon_MBP: 여기 계셨군요.
<ipeter> 라즈곤님 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<ipeter> 잘 계셨어요?
<razGon_MBP> 예
<razGon_MBP> 요즘 허리가 앉좋아서 누워있다 보니 잠들어 버려서요.ㅎ
<razGon_MBP> LYUSO_THINK,   halo!
<razGon_MBP> 공유기 직구 하려는데 괜찮은 가격에 나오는데 있을까요?
<razGon_MBP> RT-n66U. asus
<LYUSO_THINK> razGon_MBP, 안녕하세요!
<LYUSO_THINK> RT-68U 도 좋고 R7000도 좋습니다. 개인적으로는 성능 커트라인을 이 정도에 두고 싶네요.
<DarkCircle> 아마존이 그나마 나을듯하네요 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 아니면 알리바바?
<DarkCircle> 알리바바는 사기치는게 가끔 있어서 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<LYUSO_THINK> 아마존이 가장 확실하죠 알리바바는.... 엄.... 그럴 수도 있으니까요!
<razGon_MBP> 될수 잇으면 가격을 15만원 이하로 두려구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 15만원 이하면 AC 66U 나 그 이하 제품들이 그 정도 가격입니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 66U 제품도 아슬아슬하긴 한데
<razGon_MBP> 11ac지원제품이면 좋을 텐데.
<razGon_MBP> 아깝다.
<razGon_MBP> 11월이였나? 10월이였나. 미국에 온라인 쇼핑몰에서 10만원에   울나라 24만원 공유기 팔았았는데...
<razGon_MBP> 사둘걸.
<autowiz> 아이피타임 공유기에 vpn 접속이 안됩니다. xp랑 핸드폰은 되는데
<razGon_MBP> 그냥 iptime 살아요? 근데 넘 잘죽어서요
<autowiz> win7 이랑 ubuntu 는 잘 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠 아이피타임은 너무 좀 그래서
<razGon_MBP> ㅇㅇ
<LYUSO_THINK> 전기쪽 신경쓰면 어뎁터 바꾸고 뭐하면 되지만
<LYUSO_THINK> 그거 하시기엔 좀 그러시니까요.
<razGon_MBP> 실은 제가 내부 네트웍을 아이피타임거 3개로 구성 했습니다만....
<razGon_MBP> 가장 최근게 갑자기 죽어 버렸어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 그게 최근 제품이 전원부가.... 엄....
<razGon_MBP> 트래픽이 아주 강하게 걸리는게 느낌이 램이 먹어머린게 아닌가
<razGon_MBP> 전원부는 그대로 하고 이전에 삿던거 달았는데 정상 작동합니다.
<razGon_MBP> 그리고 연결접속도 그리 원할하지 않아서요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠...
<razGon_MBP> 리셋해도 그모냥.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그냥 아수스 제품을.... 하향 마지노선이 66U 인데
<razGon_MBP> 근데 내부 접속은 잘되는 것으로 봐서 램의 문제 인거 같더라구요.
<razGon_MBP> ㅠ.ㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 네....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MBP> 근데 넘 비싸네요.
<razGon_MBP> 10만원이하 제품 사다가 20-30만원대 제품사려니...
<razGon_MBP> 가장 싼게 그나마 디링크 제품이긴 한데
<LYUSO_THINK> 저도 처음에 버펄로 WZR 1750 dhP 나왔을 떄 28만원인가
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇게 질렀...
<razGon_MBP> Seony,  ALOHA!!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> Seony, 안녕하세요!
<razGon_MBP> Do u have a good weekend?
<razGon_MBP> I envy you.
<razGon_MBP> 부럽습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네  뭐 특별한 일은 없네요
<razGon_MBP> 토요일 오후.ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 아니 밤인가요?
<Seony> 네 새벽 1시
<Seony> 이브온라인 들어가려고 잠깐 왔는데, 10분 있으면 정기점검이라네요
<razGon_MBP> 일요일 새벽이군요.ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 이브온라인이라...
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 시간이 업성요...ㅠㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 참 하기가 어렵네요.
<Seony> 흐...바쁘시네요
<DarkCircle> 모미~ 야캐소 >:
<Seony> LYUSO_THINK: 시간만 있으시면 이브는 거의 공짜로 하실 수 있어요
<DarkCircle> 이브 와인으로도 돌아간다고 하는데
<PotatoGim> 크.. 3대 명검이 떠오르네요. 정기점검 임시점검 긴급점검
<DarkCircle> 전 설정하기가 귀찮아서 >:
<Seony> 네 와인으로 잘 돌아갑니다
<LYUSO_THINK> Seony, 아무래도 게임머니로 결제하는 분들도 많으니까요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네.  며칠만 해도 한달치 계정비 버는 사람이 많더라구요
<razGon_MBP> 그냥 놀고 싶은데. 힘들어요. 애들과 공부모임. 거기에 학회...ㅠ.ㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 교역 기술이 엄청난 분들같아요... 그런 분들은 company 어디다니길래..
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㄸ
<Seony> 인커전이라고 하는 새로운게 생겼는데, 시간당 수입이 엄청난다고 해요
<Seony> 대신, 재미가 없대요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇군요... 흠흠..
<razGon_MBP> 서니님은 공유기 뭘로 쓰세요?
<razGon_MBP> 서니님 쓰시는 것이 상한 선으로 잡으면 될듯.ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 애플 익스트림 베이스 스테이션을 5년동안 쓰고 있어요.  한 번도 고장난 적이 없어서 무지무지 사랑합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 무지무지 고가이지요....'ㅅ')
<Seony> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 헤헷.
<LYUSO_THINK> 한편으로 지금 802.11ac 규격이 WAVE 2.0 으로 넘어가고 있어서
<Seony> 하긴 공유기 치고는 비싸긴 하네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 이후에 이게 어떻게 될 지 애매하다보니까 뭐랄까.... 좀 그래요. 지금 사시면 뭔가 뒤에 어떻게 될 지 잘 모르곘어요.
<Seony> 사무실에서 제 데탑에 시스코 sg300 붙여쓰는데 이거 너무 맘에 들어요
<Seony> 가격도 싸고...
<razGon_MBP> 웨이브2.0운 뭔가요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즘 공유기도 가전의 한 영역(냉장고나 TV 등)에 들어간다고 봐야 할 거 같아서...
<razGon_MBP> ㅇㅇ
<LYUSO_THINK> 802.11ac 에서 선구현한게 256QAM 변조기법이랑 80Mhz 대역폭인데
<razGon_MBP> 검색해야죠.ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그거 다음으로 지금 구현하는게 OFDM 기반 MU-MIMO 랑 AESA 기반 Beamforming 이랑 160Mhz 대역폭이랑 뭔가 많더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 지금 안테나 4개이상 달려서 나오는 제품들이 wave 2.0 세대 제품이라 보셔도 됩니다.
<razGon_MBP> 헉. 웨이브2.0 하니 바다 2.0이 나와서..ㅎㄸㄷ
<LYUSO_THINK> 히이이 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 아....
<razGon_MBP> 그렇군요.
<razGon_MBP> 결국은 대역폭을 높인 거라고 보면 되겠군요.ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 네넵
<LYUSO_THINK> 그 DIR-895 라는 제품이 있습니다. 안테나가 8개에요.
<razGon_MBP> 디링크 제품
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 일단 제 추천으론 AC 66U 나 AC 52U 추천드립니다. 아마 가장 저렴하지 싶네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> AC66U 는 OpenWRT 나 DD-WRT 도 돌릴 수 있어서 자유도가 좀 더 높은편입니다.
<razGon_MBP> 아... 결국은 비상금 탈탈...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MBP> 일단은 지금 쓰는데 이상 없으니 잠복근무해야 겠습니다. ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 넵넵 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 갑자기 할인하는 그런 시기 노려보시는거도 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 공유기는 비상금 안털어도 가능하지 않아요?
<razGon_MBP> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 몰래 설정을 바꾸시고, "공유기가 고장났어!"
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 아니 이미 고장 났습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 근데 공유기 20만원 짜리 산다고 하면 떼 먹는줄알아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 집안에서 불편을 겪으면 이거 비싼데 괜찮아? 가 먹히죠.
<razGon_MBP> 불편이 없어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 가격표 newegg 에서 뽑아다 보여주시면...
<razGon_MBP> 공유기3개를 물려서 가는죠.
<razGon_MBP> 아...
<razGon_MBP> 맞아. 거기에요..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 장기적인 목표를 잡으셔서, 이번에 싼걸 사세요.  그리고 한달 후에 고장난척 하는 겁니다.  그리고나서 "거봐 싼거사면 이렇다니깐"을 시전하세요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그거 좋은 방법이십니다.
<razGon_MBP> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 뉴에그는 확실히 싸군요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠..
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 고사양 변태적인것도 가장 빠르게 발매하더라구.
<LYUSO_THINK> 구요.
<razGon_MBP> 15만원 이하가 전자제품에서는 세금이 붙지 않아서요.
<razGon_MBP> 쩝.. 아쉽
<razGon_MBP> 이왕돈쓰는 거면 ac68u를 노리는게 좋겠습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 넵!
<razGon_MBP> 이래서 돈이 올라가는구나! ㅠ,ㅠ
<razGon_MBP> d-link dir-868이 평이 별루군요.
<razGon_MBP> 괜찮아 보이는데.ㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 디 링크 제품의 특징이 펌웨어가 좀 그렇습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 버펄로는 심각한 수준이지만...;;;
<ipeter> 라즈곤님 주문하셨나요?
<ipeter> http://www.amazon.com/FiftyThree-Pencil-Digital-Stylus-31100024301/dp/B00SIYUBMC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1423394426&sr=8-5&keywords=pencil+53
<ipeter> 위의 주소는 골드입니다.
<DarkCircle> 제일 좋은 공유기는
<DarkCircle> 데탑 보드에 센트리노 달고
<razGon_MBP> grapite 는 가격이 싸군요. 10달러정도.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> hostapd.
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 물론 가격은
<DarkCircle> 데탑 한대값 + 삽질 시간비용
<razGon_MBP> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그런면에서
<DarkCircle> iptime 만세?!
<razGon_MBP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 결정했습니다. 이번달 저의 지출. 약. 30만원 예산.
<razGon_MBP> 펜슬과 같이 구매.ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 단, 설날 끝나면 구매하렵니다.
<razGon_MBP> 급할건 없어서요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 어디 도망 안가니까 천천히 하시면 될겁니다.
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_MBP> autowiz, 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 꺄~~ 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎ 무슨 꺄 씩이나.ㅋ
<autowiz> 간만이라 오바한번 해봤어요~ ^^
<autowiz> 잘 지내시지요? 어제오늘은 많이 춥더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MBP> 저야 그냥 살지요. 따뜻한 광줔
<razGon_MBP> 그래도 오늘 춥더군요. 서울에 비하면 암것도 아니지만요. 영하4도
<autowiz> 정녕 따뜻한가요? 여긴 영하 12도 까지 찍어버려서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 뭐 그래도 영하 10도 이하로 떨어진건 정말 오랜만인거 같네요
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 정말 춥더군요. 내일이 걱정됩니다.
<razGon_MBP> 어제만 해도 괜찮던데.
<LYUSO_THINK> 대구는 영하 4도...
<PotatoGim> DarkCircle: 초벌 마쳤습니다...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> \-ㅠ-/ 이야~
<DarkCircle> (업데이트 된거 받으려면 꽤 걸리겠군요 (침울))
<DarkCircle> 그래도 감사를 (_ _  )꾸벅
<autowiz> 내일 오후부터는 좀 괜찮아질거 같습니다. (일기 예보상으로는 ㅎㅎ)
<razGon_MBP> 좋아져야죠. 입춘대길이라고 쓴지가 얼마인데
<autowiz> 잉? 벌써 쓰셨어요?
<autowiz> 아 벌써 지났군요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 날림으로 추정되는 의역들이 산재하여 있으나... 이들을 모두 검토하기에는 시간이 부족했던 점 양해 부탁드립니다..ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 번역이
<DarkCircle> 정
<DarkCircle> 안되면
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-a ...
<DarkCircle> 제가 총대메고 다 뜯어고치는 방법뿐.
 * DarkCircle 유혈사태 =3
<autowiz> 총은 어떤걸 메시겠습니까? ^^
<jason_kr> 물총?
<jason_kr> 허허~ 닭클님을 우숩게 보시네? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 최소한 딱총!
<LYUSO_THINK> 자러갑니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 내일은 모 SIGHT 가봐야되니
<LYUSO_THINK> 즐거운 밤 되십시요~
<PotatoGim> people have charged houses for code that did less 을 뭐라고 이해하면 될까요...?
<PotatoGim> 어휴.. 이제 OMV 다 했으니.. 오픈 프로젝트로 NAS를 만들어야 하는데...
<jason_kr> 거 짧은 문장인데, 고민되네요.
<PotatoGim> 전체 번역에서 중요한 내용은 아닌데... 그냥 넘기자니 찝찝하네요..ㅜ;
<PotatoGim> 대강 반 농담 삼아서 말하는 뉘앙스인데..
<jason_kr> 실은 위~아래 문장 다 봐야 하는데...기차니즘땜에!
<PotatoGim> 앞선 문장을 하나 덧대자면... re-badge this as an expensive-sounding "message queue" (people have charged houses for code that did less):
<PotatoGim> 요 녀석입니다..ㅜ
<DarkCircle> expensive-sounding ~= 그럴싸한 용어
<DarkCircle> "용어" -> 말
<ahoops> 흠;; MariaDB가 나쁘진 않은데 업데이트가 너무 느리군요. MySQL 5.7버전 따라가는데 너무 시간이 걸리는듯하네요.
<PotatoGim> 고 부분은 되었는데 괄호 쳐진 부분이 애매하네요..ㅜ
<ahoops> 그나마도 10.1버전은 안정적이지 않은 상태구. 5.6기준으로 살으란것인가 ㅠ
<jason_kr> Potato Gim: 저도 그래요. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 대충 의미를 재보니 실제로는 별로 하는 일 없는 코드를 짜려고 방안을 채웠다 이런 의미인듯?
<DarkCircle> 근데 뒤에 무슨 내용이 따라오는질 봐야 -ㅅ-
<jason_kr> 풉, 이번엔 뒤를? ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 짜려고 (사람들이) 방안을
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 사용자 입장에서는 ...
<DarkCircle> 개발자들은 속된말로 졸라 열심히 코드를 짜서 엄청난 기술이 들어간것처럼 사탕발린 말로 샤방샤방하게 포장을 하는데
<PotatoGim> 서술은 저기가 끝이고 뒤에는 코드 예제만 덩그러니 있네요...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 실제로 써보면 별 특별한 동작을 하는 부분이 아니다 이런 얘기겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 역시 비방용 용어로 하자면 "삽질"
<PotatoGim> 아, 앞에 Let's 입니다.
<PotatoGim> 복붙 실패...
<DarkCircle> 메시지 큐 같은걸 넣어 다시 짜보자 이런 얘기군요.
<PotatoGim> 앞선 예제가 있고 뒤에 이를 대체하는 다른 랩퍼 함수를 호출하는 향상된 예제를 보여주기 전에 하는 말인데
<PotatoGim> 이름만 좀 있어보이게 메시지 큐라고 다시 붙이자고는 하는데 괄호 부분이 마땅치가 않네요..ㅜ;
<DarkCircle> 네 그게 실제로 기능상으로 봤을땐 거의 허풍수준에 가까운 그런 내용 ...
<DarkCircle> (별로 하는 일 없는 코드를 짜보려고 사람들이 달라붙었습니다):
<DarkCircle> 정도?
<DarkCircle> 그 뒤에는 ㅡ 아 ~ 이 무슨 바보같은 짓인가요 =3 - 역자 주,
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> houses of code라는 표현을 쓴 게 뭘 전달하고 싶은 지가 좀 의아하네요..
<DarkCircle> houses for code
<PotatoGim> 아. houses for code.
<DarkCircle> code that did less -> 별 볼 일 없는 코드
<PotatoGim> have charged houses?
<DarkCircle> 그 부분은 직역하면 의미가 이상하니 대충 돌려까시면 ㅇㅇ
<jason_kr> 저는
<PotatoGim> houses 하나가 영 깨림칙한게..
<DarkCircle> houses를 굳이 해석하려들 필요는 없을듯.
<jason_kr> "people have charged houses for code " // that did less. <-- 이렇게 해석해야 할 것 같다는 생각요
<PotatoGim> 오..
<DarkCircle> that이 무얼 말하는거냐가 문제가 되겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 우리말 대로라면 for code that did less, people이 houses(은/는/을/를) have charged 했다.
<DarkCircle> did less를 긍정적인 의미로 보자면
<DarkCircle> (쓸데없는 일을 줄여놓은 코드를 짜려 사람들이 달라붙었다)
<DarkCircle> 가 되겠고요.
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 되면 "message queue"를 positive하게 부각할 수 있겠죠
<jason_kr> 난 항복, (죄송)
<DarkCircle> 뒤의 코드가 앞의 코드보다 improved 한 상태라면
<DarkCircle> 제가 앞에서 해석한 흐름을 리젝해야.
<DarkCircle> 보통 Step 1 -> (improve) -> Step 2 -> (improve) -> Step 3 이런식이니
<PotatoGim> 부각 자체는 긍정적으로 부각하는데 말이 반 농담조인 경우인 것 같아요. 근데 굳이 houses가 별다른 의미가 없는거라면 관습적으로 사용되거나 다른 의미가 있어야될텐데.. 안보이네요..ㅜ
<razGon_MBP> 와우... 우분투 폰,,,, 한국은 안나오겠죠? 엘티이에 미친나라에. 3지라..ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아마 3G를 가지고 오면 개통은 해줄거 같지만
<DarkCircle> 우리나라에서 쓰는 주파수를 커버하느냐가 가장 첫번째 고려사항이고
<DarkCircle> 두번째는 그걸 상담원들이 속으로 ㅅㅂㅅㅂ 하면서도 개통해주느냐가 ...
<razGon_MBP> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MBP> 그리고 한글.
<DarkCircle> 불쌍한 상담원 언니 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 위 아래로 까임 (...)
<razGon_MBP> ㅋㅋㅋ 그 언니는 제가 괴롭혀야죠,ㅋ
<jason_kr> 우리나라 밴드 안맞아서 못써요
<DarkCircle> GSM 전용이면 특히나 포기해야 ..
<razGon_MBP> 21만원대에서 파는 군요
<razGon_MBP> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_MBP> 아쉽.
<jason_kr> 따라 오는 해드폰이 더 고급스런....
<jason_kr> GSM 유럽규격만 장착됐어요
<DarkCircle> 안습 ..
<autowiz> 오오 장태희군이군요
<dkj0208> 아... 우분투폰 사고싶네요.
<ahoops> 우분투폰!
<suiz> 안녕하세요~~~
<suiz> 아주 기초적인 질문하나하겠습니다.
<suiz> 도메인을 가지고있는데 그도메인을 구매한 대행사이트에서 (가비아)
<suiz> 호스팅해줘서 거기에다가 연결해서 사용중이였습니다.
<suiz> 근데 이번에 서버 만들면서 도메인을 ip로 연결하고싶은데
<suiz> 도메인에 IP변경하는걸 머라고하죠?
<suiz> 그리고..이거 어디서 하는지? 가비아에서는 바꿀수있는 매뉴가 없는거같아서요
<razgon_> 내일이 오고 있군요.
<autowiz> 보통 구매한곳에 있을텐데요 . 일단 고객센터에 전화를 해보시죠
<autowiz> 도메인 관련 작업 (ip 변경, 서브도메인 추가 등 ) 이 1년 몇회 무료 이렇게 정해져 있는경우도 있긴 합니다만.
<autowiz> (아 저 위에 횟수는 유선으로 사람한테 요청하는 경우만 해당될껍니다.)
<autowiz> 뭐 결론적으로 보통은 my domain 관리등의 메뉴에서 변경 가능한걸로 알고 있습니다.
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jason_kr> 늦었시다~ ^^
<ipeter> 졸려요.
<ipeter> 이만 잠자리에 들겠습니다.
<autowiz> 졸려요?
<ipeter> 좋은밤 되세요.
<autowiz> 그럼 세수하고 오세요
<autowiz> 어어 어디가요?
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_> 있다가 뵈요.
<razgon_> 저도 잠자러.
<autowiz> 좋은 밤들 되십시요~
<autowiz> 새로운 월요일이 돌아왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-08
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<commania> 명절 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<HolyKnight> 네
<pchero_work> 요즘 툼레이더를 하고 있는데, 이거 진짜 걸작이더군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 하면 할수록 빠져듭니다. :)
<Seony> 그걸 이제서야 해보시다니...
<Seony> 제가 왠만하면 게임은 1회차에서 끝내는 편인데, 툼레이더 리부트는 무려 4번이나 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 2번째 작품, 라이즈 오브 더 툼레이더요. :)
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/EHfIqZBN/fm2016.JPG
<HolyKnight> 오늘 구매했심다. 헤헤
<Work^Seony> 헐 풋볼매니저!
<HolyKnight> 데헷
<Work^Seony> 아직 안주무시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 설연휴니까유
<HolyKnight> 위쳐3 좀했어유
<HolyKnight> 이제 자야쥬
<Work^Seony> 아직도 다 못깨셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 몇시간 하셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 나사 달착륙이 허구라고 하도 그러니까 나사에서 아예 달에 갔었던 사진 10,000장을 풀어버렸군요 ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-09
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 출근했습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은 아침이네요
<ipeter> 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오옷
<ipeter> 써니님 계셧군요
<Work^Seony> 네 월요일이니...
<ipeter> 한국은 휴일 명절이라 아마 여기에 회원님들은 아주 드물게 오실꺼 같네요.
<Work^Seony> 오늘까지인가요?
<ipeter> 아닙니다
<ipeter> 내일까지 입니다.
<ipeter> 지금은 아침이니
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요...
<ipeter> 꽤 오랜 시간이(?) 남아있다고 볼 수 있죠.
<Work^Seony> 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 쿼리 날릴께요
<ipeter> 호...홀녀님이다!!!!
<ipeter> 새해 복 많이 받으세요!!!
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 하 응응
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 회사에 나왔습니다.
<HolyKnight> 새해 복 많이 받으세유(나긋나긋)
<HolyKnight> 휘유
<ipeter> 새해 복 많이 받으세유(살랑살랑~)
<HolyKnight> 본녀는 침대에 눕는중
<ipeter> 헉
<HolyKnight> 으.....
<ipeter> 눕챗.
<ipeter> 태블릿으로 하시나요?
<HolyKnight> 방금 일어났어유
<HolyKnight> 폰이에유
<ipeter> 혹시, 이거 IRC 앱으로도 할 수 있나요?
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 전 찾아보니 없던데요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 가르쳐주실 수 있나요?
<HolyKnight> ?
<HolyKnight> 어플이유?
<HolyKnight> 마니 있던데유
<HolyKnight> Andchat 이런거
<HolyKnight> Irc 검색 ㄱㄱㄱㄱ
<ipeter> 감사합니다.
<HolyKnight> 본녀가 이 닉으로 사용하는 어플은 아얄씨클라우드 어플임다.
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 감사하므니다!
<PotatoGim> 즐거운 설들 보내셨나요~~
<JasonJang> 덕분에요, 새해 복 많이 받으시고...건강하기 바랍니다.
<JasonJang> https://youtu.be/h9qCK3Iq8vM
<autowiz> 사무실 입성 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 일찍 왔시다?! 하루 더 쉬쟎고요~?
<HACE> 안녕하세요.
<HACE> 우분투os에 관심이 생겨서 들어와 보았습니다.
<HACE> 앞으로 자주 이용하도록 하겟습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-10
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 아직 대만입니다.
<JasonJang> 대만이요?
<JasonJang> 예~ ^^
<razGon_LeO660m> 후... 힘드네요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 원격으로 연결해서 채팅중
<JasonJang> 걸어 다니는 것이 힘들어여? ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 대만 인터넷이 좋네요
<razGon_LeO660m> 12시간 걸어다녓네요
<razGon_LeO660m> 고칼로리를 먹었다는게 함정.
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ 외국 나가면 갑자기 뚜벅이 되니까   그게 좀   안습이죠
<razGon_LeO660m> 한국날씨도 따뜻하죠?
<JasonJang> 옙, 낼부터 토요일까지 전국 비.
<razGon_LeO660m> 나름 대중교통이용해서 출퇴근 하는데. 체력이..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> 여기는 22도.ㅋ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 출퇴근이라뇨? 광관 또는 여행 간 것 아녔어요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 최고 온도고 지금 느끼기에는 18-20도 되는거 같아요
<razGon_LeO660m> 아니요. 평소에 15분걷고 지하철타거든요
<razGon_LeO660m> 하루에 기본 1시간 가량 걷는데.
<razGon_LeO660m> 현재기온 17도라네요
<razGon_LeO660m> 창문열고 있는데 따뜻하네요
<JasonJang> 명절 연휴라서  여행간 줄 알았습니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 예 지금 대만.
<razGon_LeO660m> 잠시만요
<razGon_Taipei> 니하오!!
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 니 하오?
<razGon_Taipei> 원격연결로 해서 하다가. 이것으로 직접연결.ㅋ
<razGon_Taipei> https://goo.gl/photos/uk9bXjmqJBppYkv28
<razGon_Taipei> 사진 찍었어요
<razGon_Taipei> 이제 준비하고 체크아웃하려구요
<JasonJang> 아~
<JasonJang> 역시 대만 좁아요. ㅋ
<razGon_Taipei> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Taipei> 타이페이 인구가 320만. 부산 인구정도 되요.
<razGon_Taipei> 전체 인구 2300만
<JasonJang> 지금도 그 공항 쓰는지 모르겠는데...
<JasonJang> 빌딩사이로 이/착륙하는 공항 있쟎아요??
<razGon_Taipei> 아.. 송산공항요? 저는 타오위엔 국제 공항으로 내려서.ㅎ
<JasonJang> 글쿤요, 아찔한데....
<razGon_Taipei> 모르겟습니다. 이번이 두번째인데 둘다 타오위엔으로 와서요
<JasonJang> razGon_Taipei: 참, 그래, 원하던 거 샀어요?
<JasonJang> razGon_LeO660m: 참, 그래, 원하던 거 샀어요?
<Seony> 저녁 주전부리로 꼬마당근 먹는데 겁나 맛있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 벌써 일주일째 밥그릇에 산더미처럼 쌓아놓고 먹는 중인데, 먹어도 먹어도 안질리네요
<HolyKnight> http://www.slideshare.net/sdnight/uiux-33039659
<ipeter_> 마우스 괜찮은놈 있을까요?
<ipeter_> 블투요.
<HolyKnight> 무선 마우스
<HolyKnight> 마소나 로지텍이유
<ipeter_> HolyKnight: 팬클럽 만들고 싶습니다.
<ipeter_> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter_> 홀녀님 짱짱짱
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<commania> 조카네 집에서 본의아니게 컴지랖중-_-;;
<pchero_work>  ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ...
<commania> 부팅이 안 된다고 해서 켜보니 그래픽카드 고장으로 보여 그냥 그래픽 떼고 내장 그래픽으로 잡아줬습니다.
<commania> 조카는 옆에서 초롱 초롱하게 보고 있고...
<commania> 자 이걸론 서든정돈 돌아가! 라고 호언장담해줬는데, 샌디엄 내장 그래피그로 과연 무리없이 돌아갈지는-_-;;
<pchero_work> 그러면 오락실 서든이라고 이야기하고, 메탈 슬러그를 알려주셈...
<commania> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> 그런덴 안낚여요`
<commania> 5촌조카라서 저랑 다섯살밖에 차이 안납니다.
<ipeter_> HolyKnight: 생각보다 주식시장이 안좋아질듯 싶네요
<ipeter_> 대피해야할듯 싶어요.
<HolyKnight> 걱정이 되네유 ㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4361192&cpage=1
<ipeter_> HolyKnight: 홍콩 els때문에 아주 풍전등화입니다..;;;;;
<ipeter_> 저거 터지면 완전 초전박살 날듯 싶어요.
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 데굴데굴
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 연휴인데 쉬시지않고 왜 깨어계세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아하 오늘 월요일이 아니라 목요일 이지요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 서니님 계셔서 살짝 놀랐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 오늘 부터 업무 시직이니. 이런저런 정리랑 준비랑 하는 중입니대 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 연휴 끝이군요...
<Work^Seony> 저야 뭐 평일이니까 일하죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 간만에 지방가서 쉰다고 irc 도 못들어왔습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그동안 컴퓨터는 쳐다도 안보고 편히 쉬셨겠네요
<autowiz> 몇시간 빼고는 컴이랑 동떨어진 생황을 하고 왔습지요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 대만은 잘 갔다오셨어요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 일하기 싫은 날입니다. 옙
<razGon_LeO660m> 다녀온사이에 대북문제가..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> 망할 개성공단.
<Work^Seony> 미사일 쐈다더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 곧 한국 갈 예정인데... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 광명성..
<razGon_LeO660m> 인공위성이라는데. 이기술 있으면 대륙간 탄도탄을 만들수 있는 수준이라고 하더군요
<Work^Seony> 네 그래서 옛날부터 북한 미사일 기술이 울나라보다 몇년 앞서있다고 몇년 전부터 시끄러웠죠...
<Work^Seony> 다만 문제는, 전자제어기술이 허접해서 정확도가 떨어진답니다
<Work^Seony> 그런 이유로, 만약 남북이 통일되면 북한의 미사일 기술 + 남한의 전자기술 = 완성품 금방 나온다고 했었죠...
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 지금 남은 다른 이유가 있을거 같아요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 며칠 쉬니까 진짜 출근하기 싫었어요.  >.<
<Work^Seony> 오늘 출근하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 네.^^
<lex_work> JasonJang, 안녕하세요.^^
<JasonJang> 새해 복 많이 받으시고, 특히 건강이 제일!! + 댁내 화목하시기 바랍니다.
<lex_work> 네. 다들 새해 복 많이 받으세요.^^
<JasonJang> 내일부터 남부지방을 시작으로 비가 온다죠?
<lex_work> 눈이 아니어서 다행이에요.^^
<autowiz> lex 님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 재순님도 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 모든분들 새해 복 많이 받으십시요~~
<JasonJang> 왜케 빨리 올라왔어요? 1~2일 더 쉬다 오지~
<autowiz> 그럴여유가 없게 되서요 ㅠㅠ'
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-11
<JasonJang> (농담이지만;) 바뿐척하기느~은~ !! ㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 늦었지만 새해복 많이 받으세용 ^^
<JasonJang> ^^
<Work^Seony> 임수 하이
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<autowiz> 수다수다
<imsu> 으허허허
<imsu> 새해가 되었으니 금연을 시작만.. 해보려는 중입니당 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 시작을 했으면 이뤄 버리는게 인지상정
<autowiz> 금연 해버리시오~ ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 지-메일(구글 드라이브) 용량 +2기가 행사 참여했어요?
<razGon_LeO660m> ?
<razGon_LeO660m> 링크가요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 저 100기가 서비스 사용중입니다.^^;
<JasonJang> 곧 드리죠, 여러 곳이 있지만....RexLove 님과 이름이 비슷한 기자 것으로 드리께요. 참. 그래 원하던 물건은 샀어요?
<JasonJang> http://googledrive.blogspot.kr/2016/02/safer-internet-day-2016.html    <--- 연결고리 보다는...        http://www.bloter.net/archives/249315 <--- 두번째가 더 좋겠네요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 감사합니다.
<JasonJang> 2~3번 묻는데, 답 않함'은 어떤 아픔이 있나보죠? 더 묻지 않으께요. ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 글쓴이의 이름이 저와 성만 다르네요.ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 그래도 정감이 가는 걸 어떻게 해여? ㅎ
<JasonJang> 그래도 정감이 가는 걸 어떻게 해여? ㅎ <--- (오즈님, 들이대는 것은 이렇게 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<lex_work> 정감가는 멘트군요~
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 늦었지만 새해 복 많이받으세요~~
<lex_work> 안녕하세요. 새해 복 많이 받으세요.^^
<jun__> lex_work: 설연휴에는 어디 다녀오신곳 있으신가요?
<lex_work> 저는 광주에 다녀왔어요.^^
<jun__> 그래도 가까운곳에 다녀오셨네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> jun님은 광양에 잘 다녀가셨어요?
<jun__> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ 이번에 천안에서 춤만 췄습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 뒤늦게 춤바람이...
<lex_work> 오~ 춤바람! ^^
<jun__> 친구가 13일에 결혼을 하거든요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 친구들끼리 모여서 뭘 해줄까 하다가 축가가 아닌 축무를 하기로...
<jun__> 지금 목 위에 빼고 안아픈곳이 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 입은 멀쩡하겠군
<jun__> autowiz: 입만 멀쩡합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ 설명절 잘 보내셨습니까??
<autowiz> 뭐 고만고만하지뭐 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> NAM 만 수십번은 들은듯 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> Nag About Marriage ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저도 잔소리를 듣는 입장인데.. 형은 오죽하시겠어요;;
<Work^Seony> jun__, 안녕하세요
<jun__> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요~~~ 새해복많이받으세요~
<Work^Seony> 넵 감사합니다.  새해복많이받으세요
<jun__> 오늘은 업무에 적응도 안되고... 그냥 하루종일 문서작업만 진행할까 합니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 포테토~~
<autowiz> 칩칩칩칩
<autowiz> clap clap clap clap~
<autowiz> clap clap clap clap~~
<jun__> autowiz: 형~ 혹시 근방에 남자 정장 싸게 살수 있는곳 아시나요????
<autowiz> 홈플러스나
<autowiz> 마리오 아울렛 근처 길가
<jun__> 근처 길가...
<autowiz> 마이로 안에는 그렇게 안 쌀 수 도 있음.
<jun__> 집에 있는거 입고 살짝 앉기만 했는데... 대형참사로 이어질수 있겠다라는 생각이 들어서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 터질거 같은거야? ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 춤추다가 그대로 터질꺼 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이마트에도 옷집이 있던가?
<autowiz> 춤을 안주면 되지 ㅎㅎ흐
<jun__> 이미 하기로 한거.... 해야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 마이는 어떻게 될꺼 같은데.. 바지가 문제라서요 ....
<jun__> 큰거 맞추고 나중에 살빼서 수선해야지라는 생각으로 바꿨습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이미 하기로 했다라 ... 내가 로그를 아직 다 확인 못했는데 ㅋㅋ 뭐 이벤트 같은거 하냐?
<jun__> 낼모레 13일에 친구 결혼식이거든요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 축가 대신 축무를 하기로 했습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니면 구로디지털단지역 나오자마자 다리밑에 좌판 많이 있을거 같은데 혹시 옷 이 있을려나 음...
<jun__> 좌판은 갈아입을 수가 없어서...좀 그래요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 갈아입으면 되지
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 일 끝나는대로 가디단이나 넘어가봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 같이 가줄까?
<jun__> 여기 일 일찍 끝내구서 넘어가려구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 4시쯤?? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 가디는 뭐 나는 한정거장이니까
<head|office> 안녕하시유
<autowiz> head 님 안녕하세요~~
<head|office> 오즈님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 연휴 잘 쉬셧어요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 네 잘 쉬었습니다.
<autowiz> 귀 빼고는 다 쉰거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㅎㅎ 잔소리 들으셧나봐요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 네 마이마이 묵고 왔습니다
<jun__> autowiz: 근무시간에 오시려구요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 조퇴 하지뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 헉! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 파견나왔다고.. 그 누구 하나.. 저한테 점심먹자고 말거는 사람이 없네요 ㅜㅜ
<jun__> 오늘은 혼자 뭘 먹을지 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 전 점심먹고 오겠습니다~ 맛점하세요~
<wiki1012> 안녕하세요
<jun__> autowiz: 형 저 4시 좀 안되서 넘어갈까 생각중입니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 저가ㅣ
<head|office> 저기 질문이 있는데요
<head|office> 홈페이지 게시판
<head|office> 회사에서 운영하는게 있는데
<head|office> 외부인들이 게시판 글 못쓰게 바꾸려면
<head|office> 어떻게 해야되죠??
<jun__> 생각하기에 따라 여러가지 방법이 있지 않을까 싶은데요..
<jun__> 회원가입 방식을 둬서 게스트의 경우 글쓰는 권한을 없앤다던지..
<jun__> 아님 회사 홈페이지 서버에 특정 아이피 외에는 접근을 제어해버린다던지...
<jun__> 저의 짧은 머리론 두가지방법밖에 생각이 나지 않네요;;;
<autowiz> 그러니까 머리를 길르라고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> autowiz: 엥~??? 저번에는 제 머리보고 바리깡으로 밀어버리고 싶다고 하셨잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 답답하다구 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 그거 하려면 어떻게 해야해요?
<autowiz> 그때는 그때고 지금은 지금이지 후후훗
<head|office> 제가 직접 할순 없나요 프로그램이 있어야하나요?
<autowiz> 게시판을 뭘로 어떻게 만들었는지를 알아야 합니다.
<head|office> 어우
<head|office> 글이 꺠지네
<head|office> 오즈님
<head|office> www.urbanex.co.kr 인데요
<head|office> 게시판 어떤식으로 되있는지 한번 봐주세요 ..ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 딱보니 제로보드 같긴한데
<autowiz> 어? 이거 윈도우즈 서버에요?
<autowiz> asp 확장자가 뜨긴하는데 패키지를 가져다 쓴건지 직접 만들었는지는 정확하게는 모르겠으나 대부분 가져다 쓰지요
<autowiz> 게시판 관리자 페이지가 있다면
<autowiz> 게시판종류를  방명록==아무나 쓸 수 있음 에서  일반 게시판==로그인해야 쓸 수 있음
<autowiz> 으로 바꿔주는 메뉴가 있을거 같습니다. 꼼수로 특정 IP 에서만 글쓰기 버튼이 보이게(동작되게) 한다던가
<DarkCircle> 그냥 로그인한다고 해도 계정별로 권한을 줬다 뺐다 해주는 정도는 'ㅅ'a ...
<DarkCircle> 필요하죠. 로그인 다 한다고 하면 자동으로 가입하고 자동으로 스팸 주르륵 -ㅠ-
<autowiz> 글쓰기 버튼을 없에고 , 글쓰기 board_write.asp 파일 이름을 다른걸로 바꿔놓는 방법이 있기는 한데 이건 좀 많이 귀찮구요
<autowiz> 아 ... 가입 관련 된 파일(링크가 없더라도 파일 이름 유추해서 가입해버리면 글쓰기가 또 가능해지니까 ㅠㅠ )
<autowiz> 홈페이지 만든놈은 어디갔습니까? ㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 2008년전에
<head|office> 만들엇다고 하네요
<head|office> 외주로
<head|office> 윈도우즈 서버인지 아닌지는 모르겟네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 소스를 살짝 봐보면
<autowiz> 로그인 관련 파일이나 admin 관련 파일들이 있는지 확인 해 볼 수 있을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 소스라기보다 웹앱 구성 파일 목록이라고 하는게 나을지도 모르겠네요
<head|office> 어드민 관련 로그인하는곳은 있는데
<autowiz> IIS 에서 파일별로 접근 가능 IP 제한 하는게 가능 할거 같습니다.
<head|office> iis 는 뭐지요?
<head|office> 프로그,램인가요?
<head|office> 쿼리 드릴게요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://www.urbanex.co.kr/community/board_write.asp 이 파일에 대한 읽기-실행 권한을 사내 특정 IP 로 제한하는게 그나마 빠를거같습니다.
<autowiz> IIS = 윈도우즈 서버에 딸려오는 웹서버 있습니다.
<autowiz> 정석적인 방법은 게시판에 특정 아이디로 로그인 한 사람만 글을 쓸 수 있게 하는 방법입니다만.
<head|office> 그거할려면
<head|office> 홈페이지를 리뉴얼 해야하는거지요?
<autowiz> 작업시간은 조금 걸리긴 할거같습니다 아마도
<autowiz> 게시판부분만 갈아 업어야 할 수 도 있고 , 단순히 게시판 종류를 바꾸는걸로 끝날 수 도 있습니다.
<head|office> 아무나 글 쓸수 잇게되다보니
<head|office> 로그인해서 글쓸수 있게 하는게 좋은데
<head|office> 그러면 스팸 쓰는놈들은 다 차단하면되잖아요
<head|office> 특정 아이피만 글 쓰게 하면
<head|office> 그 아이피 바꿔버리면 아에 글을 못쓴다는게 되버리니깐
<autowiz> 사내 IP 는 잘 안바뀌니까요. 그리고 그럴때는 서버 접속해서 그 특정 글씨기 가능한 IP 를 바꾸면 되겠지요
<autowiz> 임시 변통인만큼 부작용이 올 수 있는건 당연합니다.
<head|office> 흐음
<head|office> 아무래도
<head|office> 원래 홈페이지 만들엇던 업체에 문의를 해서
<head|office> 로그인 형식으로 바꿔서 특정 권한만 글쓸수 있게 제한해놓게 해야겟어요
<autowiz> 당연한 이야기지만
<autowiz> 비용청구 할껍니다.
<head|office> 그렇겟네요 ㅜㅜ 항
<head|office> 소장님한테 여쭤보고
<head|office> 비용 청구 될꺼라도 필요하면 해야겟지요
<head|office> 회사 얼굴인데..
<DarkCircle> 한번 물어는 보세요. 어떤 기능을 추가하느냐에 따라 단가가 달라질테니 ... 권한을 추가하든 가입대기를 시키든 할텐데 어차피 둘다 권한 문제가 단가는 꽤 나갈거예요.
<DarkCircle> 권한 문제가 -> 권한 문제라
<head|office> 보통 얼마정도나 하나요?
<DarkCircle> 회사마다 다르지요.
<DarkCircle> 테이블에 레코드가 얼마나 들어가있느냐에 따라 생성 비용을 치는곳도 있고
<DarkCircle> 그냥 테이블 하나 페이지 하나 찍어주는걸 건으로 쳐서 단가 치는데도 있고.
<head|office> 10만원 이상하겟지요??
<DarkCircle> 테이블 단위면 100 찍을 수도 있습니다.
<head|office> 허이고 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아니면 asp 조금공부하셔서
<autowiz> 사용자 지정 비번 말고
<autowiz> 특정 비번 입력창을 하나 추가해서 그게 안맞으면 글쓰기가 안되게 하는방법이 떠오르구요.
<head|office> 오
<head|office> 그거 좋네요
<autowiz> 두번째는 글쓰기 파일이름을 엄청 길고 복잡하게 하고 링크를 따로 걸어두지 않으면
<head|office> 그건 꽤 간단할거 같은데
<autowiz> 글 쓰기가 힘들어질껍니다.
<head|office> 사용자 비번을
<head|office> 특정 비번만 쓰게 하면
<autowiz> 회사분들은 바로가기 하나 만드셔서 이용하시면될거구요
<head|office> 글 쓸수 있게 하면 좋을거같은데
<head|office> 과외좀 받을수 있을까요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 주말에 밥 사드릴수 있는데 +_+
<autowiz> 위치가 어디시지요?
<head|office> 서울 인데요
<head|office> 집은 녹천이고
<head|office> 창동쪽
<autowiz> 서버는 어디에 있어요 ?
<head|office> 서버는... 이게
<head|office> 웹호스팅으로하는건가
<head|office> 도메인 1년에 2만원인가 내고
<head|office> 하는거 같아요
<head|office> 2만 2천원
<autowiz> 소스파일 수정을 해야하니까
<head|office> 회사 위치는 혜화에 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 인터넷으로 할수는 없는건가요? 서버에 직접 연결을 해야하는건가요?
<autowiz> 호스팅 업체 연락하셔서 ftp 라던가 뭐 접속방법을 알려달라고 해야할거 같습니다.
<head|office> ftp접속방법을
<head|office> 알아내면 수정할수 있는건가요?
<head|office> 호스팅 업체 전화번호 아는데
<autowiz> (가끔 플렛폼을 딱 짜놓고 소스공개를 안하는 업체들도 있는데...)
<head|office> 아마 웹 호스팅
<head|office> 따로 하시고
<autowiz> (이럴때는 다른 방법을 찾아야 합니다ㅎㅎ )
<head|office> 홈페이지 외주 따로 하시고
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 크~ 어째 autowiz형 쏘스 분석까지 하실꺼 같은데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 방법이
<head|office> 그러니까
<autowiz> 몇줄 안될껄 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 웹 호스팅 업체에다가
<head|office> ftp
<head|office>  접속 암호 알아내면되는건가요?
<autowiz> ftp 든 뭐든 소스파일을 읽고 쓸 수 만 있으면 됩니다.
<head|office> 외주 업체로  홈페이지 제작 한거면
<head|office> 아 홈페이지 소스를 읽을수 있어야된다는건가요?
<head|office> 아니면 어떤 소스파일을?
<jun__> java베이스에 플래쉬로 만든거 같은데....
<head|office> 웹호스팅 업체에 일단 전화를 해봐야겟네요
<autowiz> 아마도 수정할 파일은 몇개 안되겠지만 일단은 소스파일 전체에 대한 접근이 필요하겠지요
<head|office> 네 한번 웹호스팅 업체에 전화를 해서 소스 수정을 하려고 하는데
<head|office> 소스파일 에대한 접근 을 할수 잇게 해달라고 해야하는건가요?
<head|office> 홈페이지 만든 곳말씀하시는거에요? 아님 도메인 빌려주는곳에다가 해야하는거에요?
<jun__> 도메인을 빌려주는곳!
<head|office> 아항 알겟어요 전화를 해봐야겟어요 ㅎ'
<jun__> 신라호텔 레스토랑 뷔페 식사권이 생겨서 중고나라에 올렸더니 산다고 무지 연락오네요;;;;
<jun__> 근데 직거래로 구로에서만 거래한다니까 다들 답장이 없네요 -_-;;; 간만보나;;;
<autowiz> 좀 귀찮긴 하겠지 아무래도
<autowiz> 준아 그거 몇명짜리야?
<jun__> 1인짜리 두장이요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그냥 네가 쓰지왜?
<autowiz> 신라호텔 많이 갔었냐?
<jun__> 회사에서 상품권 줬어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 이번에 우수사원으로 뽑혀서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=1&wr_id=44319269
<autowiz> 홀리찡 하나 사드릴까요?
<head|office> 홀리님 안녕하세요!!!!
<jun-mobile> 잠시나왔습니다ㅎ  오즈형 저에게 질문하신거있으신가요??
<head|office> 준님도 프로그래밍 쪽에 계시는거에요?
<autowiz> 준 신라호텔 레스토랑 얼마에 팔거냐?
<jun-mobile> 장당 86000원에 올렸더니 오늘 저녁에 산다는사람은 있습니다
<autowiz> (마치 레스토랑을 거래하는듯이 ㅋㅋㅋ )  한 10억이면 되냐?
<jun-mobile> 아 저는 프로그래밍쪽은 아닙니다만  그쪽으로 이직을 생각하고있습니다
<jun-mobile> 평생 노예처럼 살겠습니다!!!
<autowiz> 8.6만원이 메리트가 있는가격인가보군 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> PotatoGim: ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안 바쁘면 뭐좀 물어봐야하는데 ㅠㅠ
<jun-mobile> 형 저  3시쯤 퇴근할예정입니당~
<jun-mobile> 가디 들렸다가 구일역으로 넘어가겠습니다
<autowiz> 나올때 전화햇~
<autowiz> 가디서보자
<head|office> 어우씨
<head|office> 전화 문의가 많아서 안받네 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 근데 ftp 부분 수정할려고 한다고 하니까 유상 어쩌고 그러는데
<autowiz> 호스팅 업체마다 여러가지 정책이 있습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 원본파일 수정을 부탁하는것도 가능은 한걸로 알고 있는데 되려 비싸고
<HolyKnight> 홈플러스 대란 털렸나보네유
<head|office> 안녕하세요 홀리님 ㅎ
<autowiz> http://direct.homeplus.co.kr/app.product.Product.ghs?comm=usr.product.detail&input_type=&input_value=&i_style=989218291&navi_id=00&amz=00
<head|office> 원본파일 수정 가능하게 해달라고
<autowiz> 키티 외장하드 저 상품인가 보네요
<head|office> 다시 전화해 봐야겟다
<head|office> 그러니까 오즈님 말씀은
<autowiz> 원본파일을 내가 직접 수정할려고하는데 어떤 방법이 있냐? 라고 물어보시면 될거 같습니다.
<head|office> 아항
<autowiz> 안된다 무조건 우리를 통해야한다고 하면 난감
<head|office> 가비아 인가
<head|office> 가비아 업체 쓰는거 같은데
<head|office> 아세요 혹시?
<Seony> 유명하죠 가비아
<autowiz> 국내 탑3 에 들껍니다
<autowiz> 도메인 취급기관으로서는 1위일지도
<head|office> 그럼 유상으로 진행해야할려나요?
<autowiz> 일단 전화를 해봐야겠지요
<head|office> 후우 안받아서 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 제가 홈페이지 ,컴퓨터 담당입니다 흑 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 이런 허접이 왜 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 이번에 제가 하라고 던져졌네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 그래도 head 님이 그중에선 잘 하신다고 시키신거겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 마이너스의 손인데 ㅜㅜ
<jun-mobile> 앗!!! 그건 제별명인데ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 슈퍼마이너스의 손입니다 그럼 전 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아 물어봣더니
<head|office> 그 가비아는 도메인만 빌려주고
<head|office> 넷츠빌이라고
<head|office> 그 곳에다가 홈페이지 파일을 올리라고 하네요ㅗ
<autowiz> http://netsvill.net/
<head|office> 그룹웨어 쓰는데
<head|office> 그거만 쓰는건줄 알았는데
<autowiz> 이거군요 이제 로그인 ID/PW 를 찾아보셔야 겠습니다
<jun-mobile> 물어볼게많아지셨네요ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 그럼
<head|office> 여기 넷츠빌에다가
<head|office> 아이디랑 비밀번호만 알면
<head|office> 소스 수정을 할수 있는건가요?
<head|office> 윈도우 호스팅인가?
<autowiz> 아마그럴거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 서버호스팅은 웹호스팅보다는 살짝 비싸서
<autowiz> 어?
<head|office> 왜요?
<autowiz> 윈도호스팅이 웹호스팅이 아니라 서버 호스팅 일 수 도 있겠네요. 뭐 지금걱정하실건 아닌거같고
<autowiz> 일단 ID/PW 를 찾아야 합니다.
<head|office> 그 가이바이에 물어보니깐
<head|office> 여기 넷츠빌로
<head|office> 서버 파일을 올리는거라고 하네요
<head|office> 뒤에 s3, s4 인가 뭔가 붙는다고 그러는데
<head|office> ㅜㅜ 물어볼게 넘 많다 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 저희 회사 지하에 컴퓨터 하나 있는데 그게 서버 컴퓨터인가? 그룹웨어도 쓰긴 쓰는데
<head|office> 잘 모르겟네요 일단 전화해봣는데 좀 기다려보라고 하네유 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 회사 정보에 보니까  이렇게 써잇네요 >홈페이지용 서버 임대.
<head|office> (홈페이지 제한 용량  3G,DB-100메가)
<head|office> >웹메일(기본5, 추가 10개)
<jun-mobile> 디비 100메가요????
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 네! 살아있습니다!
<autowiz> 일단 감자님도 새해복 많이많이 받으시고올해는꼭 연애도 하시고
<autowiz> 리눅에서 랜카드 tx rx 페킷량을 mysql 로 넣어서
<autowiz> ruby on rails 로 그래프 그려서 표현할려고 합니다.
<autowiz> UI 쪽은 대충 돼 있는데
<autowiz> 시스템쪽에서 어떤식으로 tx rx 페킷 수치를 잡아서 보내야 할지가 궁금해서요
<autowiz> 그냥 생으로 ifconfig 결과값 텍스트를 긁기는좀 그렇고
<head|office> 네 그렇게 서잇는데
<autowiz> snmp 라던가 다른 방법을 사용하시는지
<autowiz> 그냥 펄로 돌릴까도 생각중이고 C 로 짜서 할까도 생각중인데
<autowiz> 우선은 숫자값이 나와야 DB 에 밀어넣을수 있잖아요. DB 이후는 UI 팁에[서
<head|office> 어우 물어봣는데
<head|office> 일단 오즈님 말씀 끝나시면 여쭤보겟습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz, 저라면 snmp 씁니다
<Seony> 근데 굳이 ror 같은 프레임웍까지 써가면서 그래프를 그려야할 정도로 클라이언트가 많나요?
<Seony> 걍 rrdtool로 하시는게 훨씬 심플할텐데요
<Seony> 제 경우는, 쉘스크립트 대충 짜서 rrdtool로 그래프 만들고, 웹브라우저에서 걍 주기적으로 화면 갱신하는 정도로만 돌리거든요
<head|office> 윈도우즈 서버가 맞나 보네요 물어보니까 윈도우즈 서버 돌린다고하네요 ㅎ
<head|office> 말씀 드려도될런지 제가 끊어먹는건 아닌지 모르겟습니다 ^^;;
<head|office> ms sql 인가 쓴다고도 하고...
<jun__> 저는 퇴근해보도록 하겠습니다.....ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 할일있다고 도망가버리는 쎈스! ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 들어가세요 ㅎ
<jun__> 내일 뵐께요~~ 수고하세요~
<autowiz> 솔루션이다보니 그림그릴게 좀 많아서요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 핸폰
<head|office> 폰
<head|office> 이시군요
<head|office> 알 ftp로
<head|office> 접속해서 보면 될라나요 ?
<head|office> 어우 홈페이지 엄청 많네요
<head|office> 접속해서 asp 파일 받기까진 햇는데 ㅜㅜ
<jun-mobile> asp파일이군요..   플래쉬호출기반인건가???? 음....
<head|office> asp 파일이면
<jun-mobile> 퇴근한다해놓고 모바일은 그대로잇는 아이러니한 상황이네요ㅎㅎ
<head|office> html은 아니지요?
<head|office> 학교 다닐떄 수업 들엇던 파일은 아닌거같은데
<jun-mobile> 전 그쪽 기반이 아니라서......하하;;;;
<jun-mobile> 곧 오즈형 뵈면 카페에서 붙어보께요
<head|office> 아 오늘 뵈시기로 햇어요?
<lex_work> 글이 길어서 대충 읽다보니 제가 옳게 이해했는지 모르겠는데요. head|office님 홈페이지를 개설하는데 윈도우서버를 사용하실거라는 말씀인가요?
<head|office> 서버 홈페이지
<head|office> 스팸글이 자꾸 올라와서
<head|office> 내부인들만 글쓰게
<head|office> 만들고 외부인들은 함부로 글 몼쓰게 하려는데
<head|office> 간단한 거면
<head|office> 오즈님이나 다른분들 도움을 빌어서
<lex_work> 이미 홈페이지를 사용중이시군요.^^
<head|office> 제가 해볼려고요 제가 홈페이지 담당이라서 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 네 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 대부분 홈페이지는 리눅스서버를 사용해요.
<head|office> 저희는 윈도우즈 서버라고 하네요
<lex_work> asp는 윈도우서버용인데.....
<head|office> 윈도우즈
<head|office> MS SQL
<head|office> 이라는데
<head|office> 정확히 먼이야긴지는 모르겟는데 어쩃든
<head|office> ASP 파일 내부를 좀 수정을 해서 맞는 비밀번호만쓰면
<head|office> 글을 쓸수있게 하려고 하거든요
<lex_work> asp 사용하시는 분들이 많이 있을라나 모르겠네요.^^;;;;
<head|office> HTML파일이 아니라서  전에 HTML 이라면
<head|office> 어찌어찌 찾아서 할수잇겟는데
<lex_work> 서버호스팅 업체에 문의하시는게 제일 좋을듯 합니다.^^
<head|office> ASP 파일로 되어있으니
<head|office> 제가 함부로 건드렷다간 일이 더 커질수도 잇으니
<head|office> 그러는게 나을라나요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 오즈님이 도와주신다고 햇는데
<lex_work> 오~ 오즈님께서 asp도 하시는군요. 그럼 기다려보세요.^^
<head|office> 한번 기다려보고요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 제홈피는 제로보드를 사용하기 때문에 사용자 권한을 9단계로 지정이 가능하거든요. 간단히 수정이 가능해요~
<head|office> 안되면 어쩔수없이 돈내고 해야죠 뭐총무 담당하시는분꼐 말씀드리고 소장님한테도 말씀드리고요
<head|office> 저희 홈페이지는
<lex_work> 바꾸려고 봤더니 제로보드가 많이 변해서 큰 공사가 될거 같아 건들이지 못하고 있어요.ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 제로보드는 아닌거 같아요 뭔가
<head|office> 관리자 페이지로 들어가도
<head|office> 권한설정 하는건 없더라구요
<head|office> 한마디로 홈페이지가 꾸졋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 윈서버 쓴다는 자체가 쫌 그렇습니다.^^;
<head|office> 왜요?
<head|office> 쫌 구진거라는거군요
<lex_work> 넵
<head|office> 어쩐지 소장님이 구시대적 마인드
<head|office> 2008년도에 만들엇어요 홈페이지
<lex_work> 서버라는게 계속 켜져있어야하는데 윈도우계열은 메모리 리소스관리가 좋지않기때문에 한번씩 껐다가 켜줘야 메모리에 쓰레기가 지워질거에요.
<lex_work> 물론 예전에 그랬으니 지금 좋아졌을지는 모르겠어요.^^
<head|office> 인터넷 호스팅 업체에다가 하는거라서
<head|office> 돈 무지하게 내는거 같아요 일년에 44만원정도
<head|office> 윈도우 프리미엄인가 뭐시긴가
<lex_work> 그럼 홈페이지도 관리해주는가봐요. 업체에 말하면 해줄거 같아요.^^
<head|office> 아 그래볼까요?
<lex_work> 일년씩 내는거라면 관리비용도 들어있을거 같아요.^^;
<head|office> 흠
<head|office> 그래서 지금 전화하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 간만에 제 홈피에 들어갔더니 스팸 댓글이 엄청 달렸네요. 글쓰기는 회원가입자로 제한했더니 댓글에 달았나봐요.ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 우씨
<head|office> 소스를 건드려야되는거라서
<head|office> 그건 안해주나봐요
<head|office> 제가 직접하거나 홈페이지 하는쪽에 문의를 해야하는건가봐요
<head|office> ㅜㅜ 오즈님이 오시길 기다려야죠 뭐 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 근데 개인 홈페이지도 잇으세요 렉스님?
<lex_work> 네... 댓글 지우는 중이에요.ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 버려둔 홈페이지 하나 있어요. 매년 12,000 정도 서버사용료를 내고 있어요.ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 바꾸려면 php를 공부해야할 판이에요.
<head|office> 구경좀 가게 주소좀 불러주세요 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 일반용 : http://lexlove.cafe24.com/   취미용 : http://lexlove.cafe24.com/pra
<lex_work> 흉보시면 안되요.ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 2003년 도에 만드셧군요
<head|office> 근데 수업?!
<head|office> 수업도 하셧어요?
<head|office> 잘만드셧네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 예전에 대학때 홈페이지 강의가 생각납니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 특히 취미용이 아주 깔끔하니 이쁩니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 제 전 직업이 강사였어요.^^;
<head|office> 아 그래요?
<head|office> 와우
<head|office> 엑셀 강사셧을거같아요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 카페 등은 가입을 해야해서 간단히 전시간 참여못한 학생들을 위한 자료 올려주고, 과제 올리라고 하고
<lex_work> 두루두루~ 다양하게 했어요.ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 피규어나 건담종류를
<head|office> 아주 좋아하시나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 총도있네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아
<head|office> 그래서 프라
<head|office> 구나 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 프라모델 좋아하시나보네요
<JasonJang> Rex_Work 이글루스 블로그도 있...ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> autowiz: rx tx만 필요하시다면 /sys/class/net/eth0/statistics/를 읽으시면 어떨까요?
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 네 블로그를 더 사랑합니다.^^
<head|office> 대학 강사도 하셧나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 나주에 있는 동신대학교인데 눈칫껏 경쟁률 적은 곳에 지원했더니 되더라구요.ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 오우 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 있어 보이신다 +__+
<lex_work> 제가 막 돌아다니면서 가르치다보니 아이들이 눈치가 보였는지 열심히 하더라구요. 학기말에 점수 채점하다 죽을뻔했어요. 학생들이 시험을 너무 잘봐서요.ㅋ
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 상대평가였나요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 동신대학교 들어봤는데 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> head|office: 저희 왔습니다~ 오즈형 소환해서 같이왔습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 오오오
<head|office> 오즈님
<head|office> 오셧어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 거기 전화해봣는데
<jun_> 네 들어온다고 해놓고 이동하다보니 잊어버렷네요 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 소스는 제가 직접 해야한다고 ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 네 그렇지요
<head|office> 지금은 어디에요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 소스는 저랑 같이 수정하시면 됩니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 오오오오오~~~'
<jun_> 소스에 접근하는 방법만 알면 됩니다.
<head|office> ASP 는 근데
<lex_work> jun님이 능력자시구낭...
<lex_work> ftp프로그램으로 내려받으면 되지 않나요?
<head|office> 알드라이브로
<head|office> 다 받을수잇어요
<head|office> 주소로 다 해봣더니
<lex_work> 알ftp?
<head|office> 안에 다 파일이 있더라구요
<head|office> 네[네
<head|office> 이제 알드라이브로 바꼇어요 ㅎ
<lex_work> 아...
<head|office> 저도 예전에
<head|office> 알 FTP 썻는데 검색하니까 알드라이브로 바꼇더라구요
<jun_> 저녁때 사무실 가면 같이 연구해봅시다요~ ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 오오오 좋습니다
<head|office> 근데 ASP 파일 은 HTML이랑 비슷한가요?>?
<lex_work> 달랐던거 같아요.
<lex_work> html은 db를 사용 못하지 않나요?
<head|office> DB 라면
<head|office> 데이터베이스?
<head|office> 잘 모르겟네요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 그냥 홈페이지 기본적인것만 해봐서  ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 기본 html구조는 같구요
<jun_> jsp 나 php 처럼 서버사이드에서 처리된 후에 클라이언트에게 결과가 전달됩니다.
<head|office> 아하..
<head|office> JSP나 PHP도 안해봐서 생소한 ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 제 머리속에는 다르다고 기억하는지 모르겠네요. 수박겉핧기식으로 알아서 그런가봐요.^^
<head|office> 명령어가 달랏다고 말햇던거 같긴한데
<head|office> ASPII 이 왜 떠오르지?
<jun_> 서버쪽 스크립트 문법은 당연 다릅니다.
<head|office> 아항..
<head|office> 전 나중에 아에 제가 서버 돌리려고 하는데 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 집에다가 조마난 베어본 피시 사다놓고 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 홈페이지도 돌려보고 그래볼려고요 ㅎㅎ 어쩃든 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 기대하고있습니다 +_+
<lex_work> 개성공단때문에 난리네요.ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 개성공단
<head|office> 때문에
<head|office> 내생각엔 북한이 핵 개발한거같아요
<head|office> ㅡㅡ 아 북한 정말
<head|office> 그떄 비실비실거릴떄 굶겨서 아사시켜버렷어야햇는데
<lex_work> 그나저나 입주기업들은 큰일이네요
<head|office> 빠리 철수해야죠
<lex_work> 시설장비 못가져가게 한다는거 같아요.
<head|office> ㅡㅡ 어이가 없네 ㅡㅡ
<head|office> 진짜요?
<head|office> 완전 양아치 새키들이네
<lex_work> 사람들만 5시 30분까지 철수하라고 했대요.
<JasonJang> 뉴스에 의하면, 예전의 사례(금강산 관광과 그 호텔등 부대시설)와 마찬가지로...금강산 사업 중단때, 그 시설을 몰수한 것과 같이 처리한다죠?!
<JasonJang> 글 쓰다보니 흥붕했나? 중복타자 했네요. ㅋ
<lex_work> 이래저래 걱정입니다
<head|office> 나쁜너므 시키들
<head|office> 아예 첨부터 그럴생각이엇을거에요
<head|office> 철수할떄 다 빼돌리고
<head|office> 기술 다 빼먹고
<head|office> 도와주면 안되요 그놈들은
<razGon_LeO660m> 개성공단차단은 대한 민국에 손해입니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 이해가 안되요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 북한의 경우는 그럴필요가 없는게. 경제비중이 차지하는게 1프로입니다.
<JasonJang> 이해가 되면? 통일 됐죠?!! ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 사무실 조착
<autowiz> 도착
<head|office> 오우
<head|office> 아 여러모로 박근혜 누님때 아주 일이 많이 터지네요
<head|office> 여론이 아주 않좋네요 박근혜에 대한
<head|office> AUTOWIZ 오즈님 오셧어요 +_+
<head|office> autowiz
<autowiz> vm 에 소스 그대로 복사해놓고 테스트 한번 해볼려고 하면  DB 가 없네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐 그래도 간단한 테스트정도는
<autowiz> 홈페이지 소스 디렉토리는 찾으셨지요? head 님?
<head|office> 네 ftp
<head|office> 들어가니까
<head|office> 다 있어요
<head|office> 근데 다 asp 파일이네요
<head|office> 절대 디렉토리 라고 해가지고 그것도 알아내긴햇어요
<autowiz> 그대로 전부 받으셔서 zip 으로 압축해서 보내주실 수 있으실지... 아니면 담에 만나서 직접 알려드릴까요?
<head|office> 과외를 해주시죠 +_+
<head|office> 밥한끼로 대접하겟습니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 한끼 가지고 되겟냐만 ㅜㅜ 생활고에 시달리는 관계로 제 용돈 내에서 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 이번 주말에 괜찮으시면.. ㅎㅎㅎ 아니면 일단 제가 한번 받아서 보내드릴까요 먼저?
<autowiz> 네 일단 소스를 봐보죠 몇일이라도 게시판을 스팸에 노출시키는거보다는 나을거 같으니까요
<head|office> 알겟습니다 받고 일단 쿼리로 보내드릴게요..!
<head|office> 아 근데 다운로드 속도가 아주 저질이군요 ㅡㅡ
<autowiz> 홈페이지 소스는 용량 별로 안될텐데요. 음... 동영상이라도 올라가 있을려나? ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 290 메가 정도되네요
<HolyKnight> 오 피체로찡
<HolyKnight> 옥히에 댓글다셨네유
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 안녕히가세요~~
<head|office> 오즈님 보내욤~
<head|office> 근데 받을땐 290메가라더니
<head|office> 470키로바이트 밖에 아노디네요
<autowiz> 더미 파일이 있는건지 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://m.cafe.daum.net/dg-news/cNsp/148?q=%EC%A0%95%EB%AF%BC%EC%9A%B0+%EC%A0%84+%ED%8F%AC%EC%8A%A4%EC%BD%94+
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 요새 국내 채용정보 체크중. 경력자 우대, 석사 이상 우대, 영어 능통자 우대인데 연봉이 2천이 안되는 일자리가 대부분이라 글자 그대로 멘탈이 붕괴하고 있음. 영국 돌아가서 맥도날드에서 알바하는게 더 이득이겠네...
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 이제 전체 게임 시장에서 여성 플레이어의 비율을 절반 정도라고 보는 건 상식이죠. 그럼에도 불구하고 여전히 '여성은 게임을 하지 않는다' 편견은 강건함. 캐주얼한 게임을 깔아보는 시선도 문제고 인게임에서 여성에 대한 공격적인 태도 문제도 있고...
<head_home> gg
<head_home> ¾îÈÞ
<head_home> ÀÎÁ¦ µé¾î¿Ó³×
<head_home> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä ¤¾
<head_home> autowiz  Àú ¿Ô¾îÀ¯ ¤¾
<head_home> autowiz 지금 들어왔습니다
<head_home> 힝 ㅜㅜ
<head_home> 오즈님 흑흑 어서 나오셔유 ㅜㅜ
<head_home> autowiz 님~~~ 오즈님
<head_home> autowiz 님~~
<head_home> 니오즈님
<head_home> 오즈님~~
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_table=use&bo_style=view&wr_id=858938&page&spt=-47347
<HolyKnight> http://blog.daum.net/effortless/7864712
<autowiz> 아이고 헤드님 죄송합니다.
<head_home> autowiz
<head_home>  님
<head_home> 주무세유 /
<head_home> 하암 졸리다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아직 잠들진 않았는데
<autowiz> 좀 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<head_home> 어디갓다 오셧어유 ㅜㅜ
<head_home> 아직도 설마 일하시고?
<autowiz> 저녁먹는다고 나갔다가 3차까지 달리는바람에 좀 늦었습니다 ㅠㅠ
<head_home> 어우
<head_home> 술 드셧나보네유
<head_home> 애타게 기다리다가
<autowiz> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아이고 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<head_home> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_home> 괜찮아유
<head_home> 홀리찡 님 채널에
<head_home> 한분 계시더라구유
<head_home> 그분이 도와주고 계셔유
<autowiz> 간단하게 비번만 맞추는건 쉬울거 같은데 너무 많은걸 할려고 하면 힘들거에요 ㅠㅠ
<head_home> 아니 뭐 보니까
<head_home> 글이 안써지더만유
<head_home> 뭐 문제가 있는거 같아유
<head_home> 그래서 그분한테 믿고 맞기는중이어유
<head_home> 근데
<head_home> 제가 좀 알아야할거같아서
<head_home> 배워야 할거같은데 그분은 화성 사신다고 하셔서
<head_home> 오즈님한테 직접 과외를 받고싶은 마음이 있습니다유
<head_home> 간단하게 홈페이지 관리 하는법 같은거유
<head_home> 오즈님은 지금술좀 드셧어유?
<head_home> 안녕하셔유
<head_home> 이늦은바에
<head_home> 접속하셧네유
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 홀리님 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 재순님 안녕하세요~ ^^
<JasonJang> 귿 모닝!! 입니다.
<JasonJang> (ircCloud를 마소 윈도로 연결중인데 윈도우가 자동업데이트>자동 리부팅됐네요, 쩝)
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<JasonJang> ^^
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<JasonJang> Rex_Work 그곳은 언제부터 비 왔어요? 수도권은 어제 7시쯤부터...
<lex_work> 어제 저녁부터 온거 같은데 몇시부터 왔는지는 모르겠어요.^^; 집에 들어가면 왠만한 빗소리는 안들려요.
<JasonJang> 예, 거의 비슷했나봐요
<lex_work> 일단 집에 들어가면 가능한 한 안나오거든요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> (모 Holy Knight 포함, 우리끼리 얘기지만         저도 화장 지우면 안나가요 ^^;; )
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 임수님 하이~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-12
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 오늘의 오~ 임수다~
<head|office> 안녕하세유
<head|office> autowiz_ 님 안녕하셔유
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<head|office> 안주무셧어요
<head|office> "??
<autowiz_> 잠들었었지요 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 어제 밤에 톡좀 하다가 잠드셧나봐요
<autowiz_> 네 ㅠㅠ  그냥 풀석 그렇게 됐었네요 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> NMN
<head|office> ㅜㅡㅜ
<head|office> 피곤하셧나봐유
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<head|office> 써니님 안녕하세유
<imsu> 안녕하세용 ^^
<head|office> 임수님 안녕하셔유
<imsu> 흐어흐어~~~
<imsu> 비가 보슬보슬 오네용~~^^
<head|office> 네 비가와요 이제 봄 오려나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 봄 봄비
<autowiz_> 우리 임수에겐 언제 봄비가 올려나 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> autowiz_님
<autowiz_> hea_d 님 어제는 대략 작업이 처리돼셨나요?
<head|office> 어제 도와주신분이
<head|office> 작업을 해서
<head|office> 새로 비밀번호 넣는칸 넣어서
<head|office> 비밀번호 넣게 하는걸로 깔끔하게 해놓으셧어요
<head|office> 근데 비밀번호를 다른걸로 바꾸라는데
<head|office> 지금 그분이 주무셔서 일어나시면 비밀번호만 바꿔달라고 부탁해야겟어요
<head|office> 제일 좋은건
<head|office> 오즈님한테 좀 배워서 제가 하는건데
<autowiz_> 보통은 홈페이지 제작용 툴을 쓰는데
<autowiz_> 간단한건 손으로 하는경우도 생길 수 있고
<autowiz_> 저도 뭐 대충 대충 밖에 몰라서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그리고 지금보시면
<head|office> 넵
<autowiz_> 제목이 없어서 클릭 안되는 게시물들 있잖아요? 그거 삭제하실려면
<head|office> 네
<autowiz_> 비번이 있어야 되겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 안녕하세요~
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 디비 접속 방법을 호스팅 업체에 물어보거나
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<head|office> ftp비밀번호요? 아님
<head|office> ftp 비밀번호는 알고 있지욤 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 삭제 부분 웹소스를 수정해야겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 보통 db 접속 패스워드가 웹소스어딘가 있기는 합니다만.
<autowiz_> 외부에서 접속이 안될 수 도 있구요 ..
<readytoact> Cloudmon ELK
<readytoact> 혹시 사용해 보신분 계신가요?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<head|office> 그렇군요..
<autowiz_> 이건 뭐 나중에 다시 작업을 해봐야겠네요
<head|office> 그럼 방법은 오즈님께 과외를 ....+_+
<autowiz_> 네 시간 되실때 한번 건너 오시지요
<autowiz_> 독산역 2번출구 나오셔서 전화 주시면 됩니다.
<head|office> 어디 계신데요? 가산디지털 단지쪽인가유 ?
<autowiz_> 비용은 초당 10원 입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 10초당 껌하나씩 퉁.
<head|office> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<head|office> 60초면
<head|office> 600원
<head|office> 3600초 곱하기 10
<head|office> 헐~
<head|office> 삼만 육천원이군요
<autowiz_> 뭘 그리 진지하게 계산하고 계십니까  농담입니다 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> ㄷㄷㄷ 고액 과외다
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ 제가 밥이나 맛난거 사드리겟습니다요  굽신굽신 그걸로 (__)
<readytoact> 삼만육천원짜리 밥
<head|office> 헐
<head|office> ㅜㅜ 내 일주일 용돈의 3분의2가 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 그정도 투자해서 배울수 있다면 투자해야죠!
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋ 엑트님 짓궂으시다
<head|office> 오즈님은
<head|office> 여기분들 실제로 뵌적 많으셔유?
<autowiz_> 몇몇 분들은 뵜었지요
<head|office> 준님하고는 아에 형동생 하시는 사이 같으셔유 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> l_e_x 님은 뵐려고 하다가 못뵜습니다만 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 렉스님은 신비한 존재이시니까요
<autowiz_> 그렇지요 사람이 아닐지도 모릅니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 임수, 렉스님, JasonJang님 뵈었네요
<JasonJang> -Jason Jang
<head|office> 하와이에 계신다고 하지 않으셧어요? ㅎ
<head|office> 하여튼 미국인가 하와인가 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 더우신곳 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예전에 한국 갔을 때 뵈었죠
<autowiz_> 비행기라는 게 있으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 렉스님은 뵌지 10년 넘은거 같고...
<head|office> 아항 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz_님도 혹시 그때 계셨나 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 10년전이면 프비 세미나 랑 리눅스 공동체 세미나가 대략 그때 즈음일려나요?
<head|office> 한번 정모 햇엇나요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그때 말고 저 한국 갔었을 때...  아마도 2010년쯤?
<Work^Seony> 그때 유명환님도 보고 예밀님도 보고 분도님도 보고 그랬죠...
<autowiz_> 서울에서 오프모임 한달에 한번씩 하는데 저도 요즘 거의 못가고 있습니다.
<head|office> 오호
<head|office> 오프모임도 하는군요
<autowiz_> 있었을 가능성도 있고 없었을가능성도 있을거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ 담에 한번 초대 해주세요~
<head|office> 토요일날 하면 시간 맞으면 와이프 데리고 한번 놀러갈께유
<Work^Seony> 아마 재미없을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다들 컴쟁이들이라 컴퓨터 얘기 밖에 안하거든요
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 구석에서 시무룩 하고 있겟군요
<autowiz_> 좀 그렇긴 하지요 . 뭐 그래도 세상에 이런사람들도 있구나 하는 호기심으로 마눌님 모시고 오실지도 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 컴쟁이들에다 외계어 밖에 안들리실 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 한번 데리고 가야 다음에 안따라오죠... ㅋㄴ
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> Rex BINGO !
<head|office> 와이프 혼자 놔두기가 미안해서
<autowiz_> lex 님 도 한 번 올라오시지요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 이런곳이구나 신경쓸 뇨자는 없구나. 안심을 시켜줘야... 편히 다니죠..ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 어디 가면 그냥 데리고 옵니다 ㅎ
<JasonJang> Bingo ^2
<head|office> 저도 사실 컴퓨터 서버쪽 돌려본기억이 있어서 그렇게 싫어하거나그러진 않습니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 게임 서버지만 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 도움되니까 좋아하죠 뭐 예전에 한학기지만
<head|office> 컴퓨터쪽 학과 다녓을때도 있엇고.. ㅎ
<lex_work> 오~
<head|office> 그떄 컴퓨터정보통신과인가
<head|office> 대전보건대에 한학기 다니다가 그만둿거든요
<lex_work> 제 동기들보면 왜 컴과에 왔냐고 했더니 마땅히 갈 과가 없어서, 다니면 컴맹은 면할거 같아서, 재미있을거 같아서(게임생각하고 옴)
<lex_work> 다들 한학기하고 폭풍후회를 하더라구요.ㅋ
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 전 4년제 나올려고 그만둿어요
<head|office> 좀 잘못들어간 케이스 엿거든요
<head|office> 그러다가 얼떨결에 건축쪽에 발을 들엿습니다 ㅜㅜ
<JasonJang> 난 중앙대 전자과 1학기 청강했는데..ㅋ 그래서 auto wiz_ 말씀 들으면 *쫌* 이해 감.
<lex_work> 저도 얼떨결에 건축에 엄지발가락을 담갔네요. ㅎ
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ 조경 이잖아요
<JasonJang> 사실 내 진짜 전공이 뭔지 알면 다들 기절초풍할... ㅋ
<autowiz_> 손가락 발가락 중에 가장 굵은걸 담그셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 나도 조경 해보고는 싶엇는데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 제순님 인문계열 아니셨나요?
<head|office> 재순님은 전공이뭐신가유
<JasonJang> (상상불가)
<autowiz_> 경영학?
<JasonJang> (상상금지)
<JasonJang> 풉
<autowiz_> 철학?
<lex_work> 조경은 건설업에 속해있답니다.^^
<head|office> 아 맞아요
<head|office> 조경 건설쪽이지! ㅎㅎ 렉스님 죄송합니다~!
<head|office> 그래서 손도면 그렇게 말씀하셧잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 일찍끝나는거 보면 건설이 아닐지도 모른다는 생각이 ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 저희회사가 아담해서 그래용
<lex_work> 나중에 종합건설로 키우신다고 하시더라구요. 후덜덜~
<head|office> 와우 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 미래를 보시고 다니시겟네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 종합건설로 가도 절 안짜르려는 모양입니다. ^^;
<autowiz_> 회장님 비서가 되어 있으시다거나 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 실속없는 종건보다 알짜베기 단종이 더 낫죠~
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋ 제가 다닌 첫회사에 경리사무원으로 입사했는데 회장님 비서하라길래 그만둬버렸어요. 그때는 어렸죠.ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 회장님 비서
<ipeter> 그 자리 탐납니다.
<ipeter> 제게 주세요.
<autowiz_> 헐
<autowiz_> 성별을 바꾸고 오시는게 빠를듯 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 주식시장이 아주 박살나네요.
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 온통 물바다예요
<JasonJang> 아마도 '비서직무'에 대한 나쁜 선입관 땜에.....??
<ipeter> 한 몇달동안은 쳐다보지도 않을듯 싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 푸르죽죽 하다는 얘기시겠군요
<head|office> 죄송합니다 너무 웃엿어요
<lex_work> JasonJang, 아마도요?
<lex_work> 절 파는거 같은 느낌이 들어서 싫었어요.
<head|office> 자기가 그런 느낌이 들엇으면
<head|office> 모욕감이라고 하나요
<head|office> 수치심
<head|office> 그만두는게 나을거 같다는 생각이 드네요
<autowiz_> 예전엔 좀 그런 시각이 많았죠 , 능력이나 실력으로 대접받는 직책이 아니라고 생각하는게 많았던거 같습니다.
<JasonJang> 예, 어려서의 편견일 듯...실력과 재능을 selling 하는 것이 직장인인데...
<autowiz_> 나름 비서도 바쁘고 똑부러지게 일처리 잘하는사람만 할 수 있는건데
<autowiz_> 저도 비서를 써야하는 위치가 되면
<lex_work> 경리사무원으로 입사했는데 며칠뒤 처음으로 회장님 오시더니 회장실로 불려가서 인사드리고 나왔는데 뒤에 전무님께서 오시더니 오늘부터 회장님 비서해라
<autowiz_> lex 님께 부탁 드려도 될까요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 좋게 보이셨나보네유
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 으흐흑
<ipeter> 큰일이예요
<ipeter> 주식이 아주 망해갑니다.
<lex_work> 그 회사 회장님이 문어발식으로 사업체가 많아서 일주일에 한번 오시거든요. 근데 무슨 비서가 필요하겠어요
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/3yzwwuEw/Screenshot_2016-02-11-09-44-17-1.png
<JasonJang> 그쵸, 실력있어 보였으니...
<ipeter> 제것은 깔 수가 없어요.
<ipeter> 제거 보는순간
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<lex_work> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 홀녀님 아마 제 계좌 번호 부르라고 하실겁니다.
<head|office> 음흉한 사장이었을수도 있어요 -_-++
<autowiz_> 아이고 홀리님도 마이너스가 많으시군요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 10만원 적선해주실수도 있어요.
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<head|office> 주식은 무서운거에유ㅗ
<autowiz_> 주식은 밥입니다.
<autowiz_> ..... 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 일본시장 패닉이네요.
<ipeter> 하긴 한국도 지금 만만치 않네요.
<head|office> 제 주식은 라면입니다
<head|office> 흐흣 죄송2
<Work^Seony> 메탈기어솔리드 사고싶은데 한글판은 너무 비싸군요...
<Work^Seony> 걍 영문판 살까...
<autowiz_> 영문판 사시는것도 한방법일거 같습니다.
<JasonJang> 방금 (구 증권감독원) 현 금융감독원'과 전화 통화 끝마침, "약 10년전 내가 차명으로 증권계좌를 열어줬는데...= 명의 대여를 해 줬는데, 해마다 증권거래세가 10여만원 나와서 한꺼번에 계좌를 폐쇄하고 싶어요." 라고 했더니...
<Work^Seony> 한글판 가격은 66,000원, 영문 중고는 $22  가격차이 많이 나죠? ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 사망한 사람의 경우는 예외적으로 일괄조회를 해 주지만, 살아있는 사람의 경우는 본인이 직접 64개 증권사의 각지점을 직접 방문하는 수밖에 없다"고...
<Work^Seony> 헐... 들어올 땐 맘대로지만, 나갈 때는 아니란다 이군요
<JasonJang> ㅎ 이해는 됩니다.
<ipeter> JasonJang: 어이쿠
<Gooos> 추적추적 비내리는 금요일입니다 :)
<Gooos> 뛰쳐나가 놀고 싶네요 -_-
<readytoact> 나인봇을 끌고 나가고 싶어지는 날씨네요.
<autowiz_> 비오는데 놀고 싶다고 하시니
<readytoact> =_= 미끄러져 꿱-
<autowiz_> 비를 좋아하시는거 같습니다.
<Gooos> 네 하늘에서 내리는걸 좋아하긴합니다
<Gooos> 단...과하지 않게요.
<autowiz_> 제가 하늘에서 내려가면 저도 좋아해주실 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Gooos> 사..사...아니..좋아해 드리겠습니다..
<autowiz_> 사 사 사살 ??
<Gooos> 우후후후..설마요? 후후후
<autowiz_> 아니면 사사 사랑?
<autowiz_> (부끄부끄)
<Gooos> 빙고~!
<Gooos> 불타는 브로맨스를...후후
<head|office> 사사사자후!!!!크앙
<head|office> 뒷북 개그가 재밋네유
<Gooos> 둥둥둥~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Gooos> 음. 해놓고 보니 왠지 아재가 된듯한..ㅠ
<Gooos> IRC앱을 하나 설치해야겠어요. 브라우저에서 하니 보기가 좀 불편하네요.
<readytoact> 전 오랜만에
<readytoact> ICQ를 설치했습니다.
<Gooos> 아하~ 추억의 앱이군요!
<Gooos> 윈10 기본앱 찾아보고 있었는데 ICQ설치해봐야겠네요
<JasonJang> readytoact: icq uin ?
<JasonJang> 저는 24619404
<readytoact> 71713059입니다. IRC외 다른 당을 짓는건가요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 오..훨씬 선조시네요;;;
<JasonJang> ^^ 다른 당은 아니고....요
<JasonJang> 친등 중.
<JasonJang> web.icq.com 403 Error 쩝
<JasonJang> 러샤'로 팔렸나보죠?
<Gooos> 저도 계정 첫 화면이 러시아어로 뜨네요 -_-;
<readytoact> 음 전 인증 문자도 러샤어로 왔어요.
<samahui> 힘들군요
<samahui> 시스템 다 날려서 복구하는데 하루 반나절 걸렸네요
<samahui> 점심 식사들 맛있게 하세요~
<autowiz_> 사마휘님 새해 복 많이 많이 받으십시요~~
<samahui> 전 다시 작업하러 ~~~
<samahui> 새해 복 많이 들 받으세요~~~ ^^
<samahui> 감사합니다~!
<autowiz_> 아이고 힘내십시요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 잦은 일이라 그러려니 싶습니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그럼 점심 먹고 작업하고 다시 오겠습니다
<samahui> 즐거운 오후시간 보내세요
<head|office> 아놔 이것도 못하게 하려고 하네
<head|office> 내 위에 상사가 ㅡㅡ 짜증나네
<heads123> autowiz_:  이제 점심 시간이랑 여섯시 이후빼곤 폰으로 밖에 접속 못하네유 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 아이고 힘내십시요~ ㅠㅠ
<heads123> 위에 상사 이눔이 ㅜㅠ
<heads123> 에휴
<heads123> 별걸 다 가지고 트집을 잡네 ㅜㅜ
<heads123> 근데 오즈님
<heads123> 아얄씨 클라우드는 안튕기나요? 전
<heads123> 아이폰인데
<heads123> 좀 놔두면 튕겨 버리더라구요
<heads123> 접속이 끊겨버려서
<heads123> 자꾸 끊기네
<autowiz_> 2시간마다 irccloud 접속이 끊어지긴 하는데
<autowiz_> 그거 말곤 상관없어야 하는데요
<autowiz_> 점심 먹고 오겠습니다.
<heads123> 맛점 하셔유
<heads123> ircCloud^Seony: 써니님 혹시 아얄씨 클라우드 웹상에서 가입을 해야 앱으로 쓸수 있는건가요??
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 가입은 해야합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 게다가 무료 계정은 한 채널 밖에 접속이 안되요
<HolyKnight> http://m.news.nate.com/view/20160212n17717
<heads123> 써니님 가입하면
<heads123> 제메일루 확인 메일이 오나요??
<readytoact> 아흠-
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇겠죠?  기억이 가물가물하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 확인해볼게요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오네요
<head> 오우
<head> 클라우드로
<head> 접속 햇어요
<head> broken??
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 축하합니다 ㅎㅎ
<head> 오오
<head> 안깨지네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 아얄씨 클라이언트 안쓰시고 왜 irccloud 쓰시려규요?
<head> 위에 대리가 한명 있는데
<head> 대리가 못쓰게해유
<head> 폰으로 몰래 하는방법 밖에 없ㅇ어요 ㅜㅠ 6 시 이후에 하라는데  하지말란거죠 뭐
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<HolyKnight> 본녀도 직장에선 폰으로 해유
<ircCloud^Seony> 폰으로 타자치기 엄청 불편할텐데 ㅎㅎ
<head> ㅎㅎㅎ 그래도 할순 있으니 ㅜㅠ 몰래 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 홀녀님도 irccloud 쓰세요
<HolyKnight> 이게 클라우드인디유
<head> 어우 클라우드는 안튕기고 조쿠나 ㅎ
<head> 좋구나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가끔 튕겨요
<head> 가끔이면 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<head> 예전에쓰던건
<head> 맨날 튕겨요  ㅜㅠ
<JasonJang> "12:51:51 <ircCloud^ Seony> 게다가 무료 계정은 한 채널 밖에 접속이 안되요" <--- 확인 필요, 저는 무료사용자이면서 지금 2개 섭+각 4개 체널 사용중.
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<JasonJang> ^^
<Seony> 아... 맞다... 그게, 무료 계정은 대화기록이 한 채널만 저장된다고 하는 거였어요
<JasonJang> 감사 ^^
<readytoact> 아흠
<readytoact> 화요일 같은 금요일
<autowiz_> 정 안되면 계정을 여러개 만드는것도 ( 좀 귀찮긴 하지만 )
<autowiz_> 아! 오늘 불금이군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 제가 Realm에서 리모트 직원으로 일하면서 하게된 고민과 느낀점을 정리했습니다 “어느 원격 근무자의 고민” https://realm.io/kr/news/remote-working/
<autowiz_> 홀려님 집에서 주식만 하는줄 알았는데 출근도 하시나 보네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 지금 증시 떨어지는건 국제요인이나 다른 요인이 있을 수 도 있지만 , 짧은 제 소견으로는
<autowiz> 그냥 복한이랑 짜고 치는 고스톱의 연장선인거 같습니다. 이렇게 증시판 한번 흔들고 뒤집으면서
<autowiz> 판짜고 움직이는 사람들이 상당한 부를 가져가게 되겠지요
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 나름 예리한...
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 또 아는 사람도 만챦고...    믿는 사람은 더 없고
<autowiz> 자자 퇴근시간 까지 3시간밖에 안남았습니다.
<autowiz> 3시간동안 버닝 버닝~
<head> 야근까지 3시간 남았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 헤드님 혹시 저 보러 언제 오실꺼에요?
<head> 주말에 되면 보러 갈려구여 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 주말에 *혹시, 설마, 어쩌다가, 너무 할 일이 없어서, 진짜 남는 시간이* 되면 보러 갈려구여 ㅎㅎ (ㅋㅋㅋ 농담였습니다)
<Gooos> 후아
<autowiz>     유
<Gooos> 아. 여긴 아재님들이 많아서 제 스타일이네요. 허허허허
<Gooos> 클라이언트로 쓰니 좋군요 :)
<head> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head> 쉿...! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Gooos> 네? ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://hisham.hm/htop/
<autowiz> http://www.i-scream.org/libstatgrab/
<autowiz> 최근에 알게된 놈인데 saidar 라는 놈도 있습니다.
<autowiz> 위 url 에서 스크롤 끝까지 내리시면 스샷이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 디스크 정보가 보이는점은 좋은데 , 프로세스 리스트 가 안나와서 아쉽긴 합니다.
<Gooos> 이름이 독특하네요. 사이다?
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 아마존 AWS에 포함된 게임엔진은 전쟁 등 실제 상황에 사용할 수 없습니다만, 좀비 세상이 오면 사용이 가능하다고 합니다. 아마존이 농담도 할줄 아네요. https://twitter.com/pogue/status/697796991095545856
<autowiz> most 라는 명령이 있네요
<autowiz> 보통 more 랑 less 를 많이 씁니다만 . most 의 특징이라면 상하좌우 스크롤이 가능해서 길이가 긴~ 한줄을 여러줄로 보여주지 않고 그냥 한줄 그대로 보여줍니다.
<autowiz> 각줄의 앞부분만 읽고 싶을때 유용할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> (뭐 그냥 vi 를 써도 되겠습니다만 ㅎㅎ )
<autowiz> autowiz@ubuntu1504:~$ mount | while read line ; do echo $line | head -c 70 ; echo ; done
<autowiz> autowiz@ubuntu1504:~$ mount | most
<autowiz> 사용예 입니다.
<autowiz> 아 glances 라는 것도 있습니다.
<autowiz> hp-ux glance 친구 같이 생겼습니다.
<head> 근데 다른 서버
<head> 연결이 안되네유??
<head> 한국서버 아얄씨 연셜
<JasonJang> 연결이 어찌 안되요? 질문은 가능한 장황하게 = 구체적으로
<JasonJang> .
<head> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RiXJ94hh/IMG_4290.PNG
<head> 그러니까 요렇게 나오고
<head> 안되네유 너무 많은 연결이라고 그러는데 이게 혹시 아까 써니님이 말씀하신 한곳에반 접속이 가능하다 이말씀?
<Seony> 다른 주소로 시도하셔야할 거에요
<Seony> head, apink.hanirc.org로 해보세요
<Seony> 포트번호는 6667
<autowiz> too many conn. 의 원인이 head 님께 있는건지
<autowiz> irccloud 에 있는건지 아직 모르겠네요
<Seony> 글쵸.  from your host라고 적혀있으니, 클라이언트 쪽 문제에요
<autowiz> 서니님 말씀대로 일단 홀리워 말고 다른 서버에 접속해서 어떻게 되는지 봐야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 클라인데 , 저메시지를 받는 주체는 irccloud 서버가 될거 같아서요
<Seony> 일단 제 경우는 홀리워는 xchat으로도 접속이 안됩니다
<autowiz> 예전에 홀리워만 잘 되던 적이 있엇던걸로 아는데
<head> 아하 한번 해부겟습니다 ..!
<autowiz> 수동으로 입력한경우 홀리워만 접속이 집중된다고 하면
<autowiz> 그럴 수 도 있을거 같은데
<autowiz> 일단 저는 지금 chat.freenode.net:6665 랑 7000 을 접속 목록에 넣어놨는데
<autowiz> 접속된서버 상태를 보면
<autowiz> [tepper.freenode.net] *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<autowiz> 이런식으로 나옵니다. tepper 서버로 붙은거 같은데 , freenode 쪽 네트웍 장비가 로드벨런싱 한건지 어떤건지는 모르겠습니다만
<autowiz> 제가 최근에 irccloud 접속했을때는 chat.freenode.net 으로 접속했을때 sinisale.freenode.net 으로 접속이 됐었네요
<JasonJang> 저는 apink.hanir.org/6667 로 잘 되요
<JasonJang> 저는 apink.hanirㅊ.org/6667 로 잘 되요
<JasonJang> 저는 apink.hanirc.org/6667 로 잘 되요
<autowiz> https://search.naver.com/search.naver?where=nexearch&sm=osp_hty&ie=UTF-8&query=apink
<autowiz> apink ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Gooos> 아 apink
<JasonJang> 뭐 아시겠지만, (utf-8사용하는) 한아얄씨 섭 입니다.
<JasonJang> 프리노드가 아니라는...!
<Lyuso__> 흠냐아..
<Lyuso__> 요즘도 한아얄은 접속상태가 그리 좋진 않더군요...
<head> 되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 즐퇴하세요~~
<head> 흐어 부러버 ㅜㅜ
<gooos> 퇴근은 좋은것이네요!
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 꾸벅....
<sungyo> 어우터위즈님 오랜만이요..
<autowiz> 넵 오랜만에 뵙사옵니다.  새해에도 하시는일 다 잘 되시고 , 복 많이 많이 받으십시요~ ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 네~~^^ 감사합니다...
<sungyo> 불금인데 칼퇴 시전 안하시고 회사 계신건가요....?!
<sungyo> 아이피테이블 상에서, 특정 Mac Add와 관련하여, 아이피를 자체 dhcp에서 직접 부여하지 않고, 특정 랜카드에 물려있는 다른 네트워크에서 부여해주는 아이피를 받도록 토스 해줄수 있을까요?
<autowiz> 으음
<autowiz> 쉽사리 이해가 안가는군요 , 정독좀 하고 오겠스빈다.
<autowiz> 이해는 했습니다
<autowiz> dhcp 서버도 스위치 장비도 dhcp-relay 기능이라는게 있는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 다만 특정 MAC 에 대해서 동작이 가능한지, 릴레이 기능 자체가 자세하게 어떻게 돌아가는지는 모르겠네요
<autowiz> rfc 도 좀 찾아봐야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> IP 대역은 다르게 줄려고 하시는건가요?
<sungyo> 부모님께서 IPTV를 들이셨어요.
<sungyo> 건물 내에 모든 네트워크는 3층에서 뿌려주고 있는데요.
<sungyo> IPTV는, 네트워크로부터 다이렉트로 연결을 받아야 한대요.
<sungyo> 그러면....저는 이제 3층에서부터 벽을 뚫고, 천장을 넘어, 1층 건물 한 가운데까지 랜선을 끌고 와야 할 상황이에요.
<sungyo> KT의 IPTV가, 공인 아이피를 부여받지 않으면 작동을 안하더라구요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz> 지금 3층에서 뿌려주는건 누가 주는건가요?
<autowiz> 공유기 인가요?
<autowiz> 리눅스로 dhcp  서버 만드신건가요?
<sungyo> 젠타이얼 이라는....라우팅 서버에요.
<sungyo> dhcp도 돌아가고, iptables로 주로 네트워크를 관리 해요. 물론..웹으로 조작하지만요.
<sungyo> 퀴즈(?)식으로 정리하면 이렇게 될거 같아요.
<sungyo> 새해 복 많이 받으시기 바랍니다.
<sungyo> 'A'라는 라우터 서버가 네트워크 상에서 존재합니다. 이 라우터는 'Android'이라는 그룹의 네트워크를 eth0을 통해 아이피를 부여하고 관리하고 있습니다. 라우터 'A'는 eth1에서 'Google'이라는 네트워크의 dhcp에서 아이피를 부여받습니다.
<sungyo> 그런데 Android라는 집단 내에 'Jobs'라는 서버가 회사로 들어오게 되었습니다. 이 서버는 본래 'Apple'이라는 네트워트에서 직접 부여하는 아이피를 받아야 합니다. 그런데 모든 네트워크망은 건물 1층의 전산실로부 들어옵니다. 회사의 보스는 Jobs라는 서버가 회사 내에서 일을 할 수 있도록 다이렉트 케이블을 깔아주라고 이야기합니다.
<sungyo> 혹시라도 전산실에 있는 라우터 A의 eth2에 Goole네트워크에서 부여해주는 선을 꼽고, Jobs 서버의 Mac Address에 해당하여 eth2를 통해 Google네트워크의 dhcp에서 부여해주는 아이피를 직접 부여받을 수 있는지를 여쭙니다.
<sungyo> #------------------------------------#
<autowiz> iptime 등의 공유기를 사용하시는건 어떠실지요
<autowiz> 특정 mac 을 dmz 존 에 넣어서 해당 장치는 공인 IP 를 받아가게 할 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> eth1 이랑 eth2 랑 각각 dhcp 서버가 다른건가요?
<sungyo> 만약 그게 된다면 +_+ 손 안데고 코 풀수 있겠는걸요!!
<sungyo> 같아요
<autowiz> dmz 기능이 두가지가 있는데
<sungyo> 네(귀쫑긋)
<autowiz> super-dmz 라는기능도 있습니다. 내부단에서는 사설 IP 이면서 외부에서 보기에는 공인 IP 를 쓰는거처럼 해주는걸로 알고 있는데 뭐 아무튼
<autowiz> 최근 대부분 공유기가 dmz 기능이 있을겁니다.
<sungyo> ㅊ...최근 공유기....
<autowiz> http://studyforus.tistory.com/230
<sungyo> 아. 그게요.
<sungyo> 내부단에서도 외부 아이피를 부여받아야 해요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<autowiz> 그것도 가능합니다.
<autowiz> 그냥 생 허브를 하나 놓으면 음.. 이건좀 이야기가 달라지긴 합니다만.
<autowiz> 여러 mac 주소를 가져가도 되는 환경이면 공유기 앞단에 허브를 놓아도 될겁니다.
<autowiz> (허브부터 IPTV 까지 다른 장치없이 직접 랜선이 연결되어야 할거 같긴 합니다만. )
<sungyo> 그런데 그 앞단이 3층에 있어서요...
<sungyo> 네...
<sungyo> 티비는 1층에 있구요..
<autowiz> 3층에서 IPTV 까지는 스위치 없이 다이렉트 인가요?
<autowiz> 그러면 그선만 뽑아서 공유기(혹은 공유기 역활을 하는) 앞단에 추가한(추가할) 허브에 꼽으면
<autowiz> .공인 IP 를 받아갈려고 시도는 할텐데 ISP 마다 정책이 달라서 어떻게 될지는 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> 최근공유기라는게 생각보다는 꽤 예전것도 됩니다.
<sungyo> 중간에 거치는 허브가 2대에요.
<autowiz> 그러면 twin-ip (일명 super-dmz ) 기능을 사용해서 구성해보시는게 편하시겠네요
<autowiz> 스위치에 vlan 지정 기능이 있다면 나눠서 하는방법도 있는데 좀 비싼 스위치만 있을겁니다.
<sungyo> 뒤져봐야겠네요. 흰트 감사드려요.
<JasonJang> 윗 글 다 읽지는 못했지만 MAC Cloning 으로 우회가능해요. 실제 그렇게 써보기도 했어요. 단점은...아주 가끔씩 끊기는 *감*이 있습니다.
<JasonJang> dmz 보다는...훨씬 우수할 것이고요. 대부분의 공유기는 dmz 개방 기능 있듯이 mac 클로닝 기능 dlTdjdy
<JasonJang> 있어요
<head> 내일도 출근 해야 하는군요
<head> ㅠㅜ
<head> autowiz: 오즈님 내일이나 뵈러 갈려고 햇는데 내일 근무를 하네유 ㅜㅜ
<head> 주말에 여유로울때 한번 뵈유
<autowiz> 이번주말엔 다른 일정을 잡아야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 에혀 라면먹고 졸려서 눈 좀 붙이고 이제 와뜸다..
<HolyKnight> http://s22.postimg.org/4rpq47rlt/image.jpg
<HolyKnight> http://s10.postimg.org/vbsyv1ic9/capture_2.jpg
<autowiz> 음...
<autowiz> 블랙홀 얘기를 전에 읽어본적이 있는데 거의 대부분 기억이 나지 않는군요
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 블랙홀은 왜요?
<Work^Seony> 아... 중력파 검출 때문에 그렇군요...
<HolyKnight> 네
<HolyKnight> 세기적인 과학적 ㅂ발견이니
<HolyKnight> 노벨물리학상이니 모니 해서유
<Work^Seony> 어디선가 쉽게 설명한 글이 있긴 있었는데...
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 아인슈타인은 사물 주변에는 시간이 느리게 간다고 얘기했고,
<Work^Seony> 중간은 까먹었는데, 블랙홀이 합쳐지거나 중성자별이 합쳐지는 등의 큰 이벤트가 발생할 때 분명히 시공간이 휘어질 거라고 예상했따고 하네요
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 시공간이 휘어지는 이벤트가 발생할 때 여기서 분명 어떤 파동이 나올 거라고 했구요....
<Work^Seony> 근데 중력파가 수직형 파동인가 그래서 알아차리기가 무척이나 어렵다고 합니다...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 대충 그런 내용이었어요...
<HolyKnight> 아~
<Work^Seony> 근데 이러한 아인슈타인의 추측은 뉴턴역학으로는 불가능한 거래요...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 증명이 필요한 거라고 하네요...
<Work^Seony> 이것도 대단한 뉴스지만, 며칠 전에 북한이 양자암호통신에 성공했다는 뉴스도 굉장히 무서운 뉴스...
<Work^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%A4%91%EB%A0%A5%ED%8C%8C
<Work^Seony> 코난이 왜 한국에 오기로 했는지 직접 토크쇼에서 설명한 동영상이 유튜브에 있는데, 역시 조낸 웃기네요 코난
<Work^Seony> 대기업 연봉 솔직하게 까본다는 글이네요 http://www.pickis.co.kr/?p=98027
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-13
<lex_phone> 주말엔 조용하군요.
<Seony> 다들 집에서 쉬시나봐요
<JasonJang> ^^
<JasonJang> 저야말로 주말+연휴에 '아~ 조용하다'라고 생각했었는데....전에도 한번 얘기한 적 있는 거 같은데..15년도에는 딱 1일 쉬었거든요.
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요...
<head> 안냐세류
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<head> 오늘도 출근 힝 ㅜㅠ
<JasonJang> 오브라연 14일 한국 온다'는 기사를 Ctrl+D 했는데...어따 뒀는지? ㅋㅋㅋ 좀 따 찾아서 봐야겠어요
<Seony> insight.co.kr 가서 검색하시면 바로 나와요
<JasonJang> ^^
<JasonJang> thx
<autowiz> 렉스님이 주말에 어인일로 ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 재순님 서니님 홀리 님도 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> 주말에 무슨 어인 일"입니까? ㅋㅋㅋ 버럭.   ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 로그를 보세요. 주말마다 저 혼자 놀은 날이 수두룩한데...(하기야 딴 분들은 몰라도 오즈님도 주말이 없긴 하더라만, (불금은 많던데 ㅠㅠ))
<autowiz> 불금은 소중하니까요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 어제도 불금 했쬬??
<autowiz> 어제는 영화 찍었습니다.
<autowiz> 이름하여 "나홀로 사무실에"
<lex_phone> 근처에 유명한 병원에 다녀왔어요. 7시에 출발해서 8시 전에 도착했는데 번호표가 5번이더군요. 서울에서 오신 분들도 계시더라구요.
<lex_phone> 일찍 간 덕분에 일찍 진료를 마쳤어요. ^^
<autowiz> 어디가 아프신거에요? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<lex_phone> 얼굴 상태가 안좋아요. ㅠㅠ
<lex_phone> 그동안 동네병원 순례를 했었죠. 동네병원에서는 병명도 안가르쳐 주던데 여기는 병명을 알려주네요
<autowiz> 신경을 많이 쓰시거나 해서 안면 마비 혹은 떨림이 올 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 칼륨이 부족할때도 그럴 수 있다고 하구요
<JasonJang> 병명이 뭔지 물어 봐도 되여? ^^
<Seony> 신경성 안면통증?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 의사쌤들이 원인을 잘 모르면 붙이는게 "신경성" 이라고 어디선가 들은거 같네요
<Seony> 병원 갔는데 병명이 "신경성"으로 시작하면, 그 뜻은 "나도 모른다" 랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> =아토피 !
<autowiz> 건강이 최고입니다.
<autowiz> 저도 요몇일 몸이 안좋네요 가슴이 답답하고
<autowiz> 조금만 움직여도 가슴통증이 심해지는데 살짝 무섭네요 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 소아 당뇨, 아동 비만...<--- 이딴 거 조심!! ㅋ
<autowiz> 소아도 아니고 아동도 아닌데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 다음주는 또 좀 춥다고 합니다.
<autowiz> 영하 9도 까지 떨어진다는군요 , 건강들 조심하시고
<JasonJang> 오늘은 비가 요란하게 올 것이라고 하더니 미풍도 아닌 훈풍만
<JasonJang> .
<autowiz> 급격한 날씨변동으로 몸이나 건물에 문제가 생기지 않는지 다시한번 점검 해봐야할 시기인거 같습니다.
<JasonJang> 모래여? 갑자기 왠 선생님!
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 월요일 예상기온이 -9 ~ +1 이라고 하더라구요
<HolyKnight> http://i.imgur.com/LxDpZlx.jpg
<autowiz> 금속공업이 중요하던 수십년전에는 부품 하나하나 깍아서 만들던 시절에는 장인정신을 가진분들이 종종 계셨다는데
<autowiz> 아직도 그런 기술이 대접을 받아야 하는데 안되는가 봅니다.
<autowiz> 홀리님은 취업 쉽게 하셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 아뉴 ㅠ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 홀녀님 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 오즈님 안녕하세요
<head> 이것도 오래 놔두니 팅기긴 하는구만
<autowiz> 활동이 없으면 2시간있다가 튕깁니다.
<head> 그런가요
<autowiz> 유료 결제하면 8시간인가로 늘어납니다.
<head> ㅋㅋ 월마다 내야하는거죠??
<autowiz> 월 5천원인가 그럴겁니다
<head> 에이 그냥 써 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 그냥 무료로 필요할때만 쓰고 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<head> 네
<head> 그런게
<head> 좋을거 같네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<head> 오우 써니님 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<JasonJang> 내 알기론, 유료면 무제한 접속 유지'로 압니다만....
<ipeter> 전 현재 biolinux라는것을 쓰는데요,
<ipeter> 이녀석 os는 14.04를 기반으로 만들어졌습니다.
<ipeter> 기본적으로 생물학관련 툴들을 자동으로 설치된채 배포되는 생물학쪽 리눅스구요,
<ipeter> 근데, 이녀석을 그대로 14.04처럼 시작화면이나 기타 기본 설정들을 보이게 할 수 있는 방법이 없을까요?
<ipeter> 그냥 이제 순수 우분투 14.04를 사용하고 싶어서요.
<ipeter> 재접하고 오겠습니다.
<autowiz> 재설치를 하라고 하면 너무 가혹하겠지요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> sp.
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 오즈님 그말하시고나서
<ipeter> 가산동가서
<ipeter> 확 깨물어주고 싶어졌어요
<ipeter> 꽉~
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오호...  여기서 이러시면 안됩니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 앙~
<autowiz>     드레김
<ipeter> 왓더...
<ipeter> 무슨 좋은 방도 없을까요.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 흠...ㅠ
<autowiz> 일단 지금 상황을 모르니까요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 뭐 크게 달라보이지 않는데요
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 좋은 토요일 되시나요?
<autowiz> 좋은토요일이 될뻔했었습니다.
<autowiz> 남자한테 깨물리고 싶다는 말을 들을바에야 확~ 뛰어내리겠습니다.
<autowiz> 점점 밤이 깊어 가고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-14
<commania> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 다다다다닷
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<commania> ㅎㅎ
<commania> 설연휴 잘 보내셨나용
<autowiz> 넵 잘보냈습니다.
<tntn> 안녕하세여
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://i1.ruliweb.daumcdn.net/uf/image/U01/ruliweb/56BE877D5069F30013
<autowiz> 피타고라스의 정의 는 그냥 손으로 계산해보면 나옵니다.
<autowiz> 작은 사각형 두개를 이리저리 조각내서 붙여보면 큰 사각형이 된다는 .뭐 .결국엔 같은 이야기 입니다만. ( 면적이 같다 )
<autowiz> 정삼각형 제곱이 같다.
<autowiz> 저녁 먹고 오겠습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 짜왕 먹었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://www.insight.co.kr/newsRead.php?ArtNo=50266
<JasonJang> 내가 의사였으면? 저 묵은 피지 제거 후, 칼로 쨌다가 다시 봉합을 해서 재발을 방지해 줄 것 같은데...
<HolyKnight> http://www.slideshare.net/YongkyooPark/application-sw-58195500
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/wow1100/videos/827753580668051/
<autowiz> 몇개는 저도 몰랐던 생활의 지혜? 가 있네요
<JasonJang> 저도 다 알고 있던 것은 아녔네요. ^^
<autowiz> 쥬스(일명 콜드) 뒤집어서 따르는건 상상도 못했네요 ^^
<JasonJang> 전, 90도 180도 돌리는 알고 있었는데, 몰라ㅆ던건 덜된 팝콘 미리 골라네는 거랑..
<JasonJang> 한두가지 더
<autowiz> 아!! 네 저도 , 팝콘 딱딱한거 미리 빼는것도 신기했어요
<head_home> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<head_home> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_home> 오늘은 술한잔 하셧나유 ㅎ
<autowiz> 다들 안 믿지만 저 술 별로 안 좋아합니다
<autowiz> 으흐흐흫
<oming> 다들 안녕히 주무세욤 :)
<autowiz> 아침해가 아직 뜨지는 않은거 같지만
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 어서 일어나 활기찬 월요일 하루를 시작 하시지요~  ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 홀녀님 반갑습니다~~  히히
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 라즈곤님~
<razGon_LeO660m> 방가요.
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 고민이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 30 넘어서 키가 더 클일은 없겠지요? ㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> 예 거의..
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> 저도 극루저입니다.
<autowiz> 세계적으로 유명한 사람들 보면 키 작은 사람도 많은데
<autowiz> 으음 너무 레벨 차이가 나는 비교였나요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 2014년도 글이긴 합니다만 저는 오늘 봐서가지고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://www.dogdrip.net/47237269
<autowiz> 닭 강정집 전단지 라고 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 꺄~~
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<lex_work> 오즈님 주말 잘 보내셨어요?
<autowiz> 아니요 잘 못 보냈습니다.
<lex_work> 왜요? 일만 하신거에요?
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-06
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> lexlove: 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> jun_: 안녕하세요~
<jasonKR> 안녕??~
<jasonKR> igxactly: HolyKnight님이 인용한 슬라이드 쉐어 내용중, 홍승표라고 알아요?
<lexlove> jasonKR: 안녕하세요.^^
<jasonKR> 좋은 아침입니다. ^^
<lexlove> 정말 좋은 한주입니다. 왜냐하면 윗분들이 교육가셔서 혼자 사무실 지킵니다.ㅎㅎ
<jasonKR> 벌써 책상(사무실) 옮기심?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jasonKR> 금감자님 오랜만! ^^
<PotatoGim> 예~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아니요. 2월말까지 근무해야해요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요.^^
<PotatoGim> 옙~ 안녕하세요! ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jasonKR> 잘 쉬었어요? 오즈
<jasonKR> 건빵'님도 오랜만이시다~ ^^
<autowiz> 감자감자 안녕~~
<PotatoGim> 예 안녕하세요~ㅎ
<autowiz> 감기는 안걸리고 잘 지내고 있어?
<autowiz> 자~암도(잠) 도 잘 자고? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 홍승표요? 잘 모르겠어요 ㄷㄷ
<jasonKR> Holy Knight, 본인이 소개할 슬라이드' 제작자가 홍승표'인데....멘티가 "흑객"이라길레, 끝까지 봤더니 igxactly =그 흑객님이 아니라 다른 흑객였더라는...
<PotatoGim> 예~ 무탈히 지내고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~!
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 렉스누님
<autowiz> 혹시 제가 카톡 아이디 알려드린적 있나요?
<lexlove> 아니요
<jasonKR> (필요없어여 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<jasonKR> 텔레그램 쓰시지~    ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 전에 건담 사진은 문자로 주셨던건가요? 아니면 IRC 였나요?
<lexlove> 사진이요? 블로그 주소를 올린 적은 있어요
<autowiz> 카톡이었던거같기도 하고 으음 . 암튼 건담들은 아직 잘 있는거지요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 문자는 아니듯 합니다. 핸번을 모르기때문에... 건담들은 잘 있습니다.^^
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 어휴...회사일 잘 안되니까 의욕 떨어지네요;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 며칠 전부터 날씨가 따뜻하니 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 서니님
<drake_kr> 아 저 어제부터 빡침
<drake_kr> 누군가 he can translate this either라고 말하면 어떻게 이해하나요
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=1&wr_id=52785825
<HolyKnight> Pass what the to him not me.
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 건0 하이
<drake_kr> Either 이상하지 않은가요
<Dry8r3aD> either요? ㅇㅁㅇ?
<waagrr> 사무실 난방 세기를 올렸더니 너무나 따듯하네요...
<waagrr> 다들 따듯한 겨울 보내시길...
<lexlove> 전 삼실에 혼자 있어서 온풍기를 못켜고 원적외선나오는 선풍기 같은거 틀고 있거든요. 춥네요.ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 추운데 왜 선풍기를 틀어요
<MeowMittens> 누구랑 대화하세요?
<drake_kr> 누구세요
<MeowMittens> 냐옹이요
<drake_kr> DarkCircle:
<MeowMittens> 여긴 무슨 방인가요
<drake_kr> 채팅방이요
<autowiz> 우분투 얘기방입니다.
<MeowMittens> 우분투가 뭔지 몰라서요..
<drake_kr> 그렇군요
<MeowMittens> 뭐지요?
<drake_kr> 우분투는 linux distro중 하나에요
<drake_kr> Windows 10 안에 들어있죠
<MeowMittens> 이건 컴퓨터 잘 하시는 사람들 방인가봐요
<MeowMittens> 전 미국에 있는데요
<drake_kr> 진짜 몰라서 오신거면 wiki.ubuntu-kr.org 보시면..
<drake_kr> American?
<MeowMittens> 한국말이 보여서 와밨어요
<drake_kr> 아하
<MeowMittens> 네
<MeowMittens> 근데 친교방이 안고
<MeowMittens> 아니고
<MeowMittens> 정보 교환 방인가요
<drake_kr> 뭐 콤퓨타 좀 하는 사람들끼리 잡담하는 방?
<drake_kr> 콤쀼따
<MeowMittens> 아 네
<MeowMittens> 아 장난해도 돼나보져
<jasonKR> 친교" <-- (저만?) 좀 낮선 단어.
<drake_kr> 너무 심하겐 말고요
<MeowMittens> 아 네
<MeowMittens> 전 지금 마리화나를 해서
<MeowMittens> 실수 안하도록 할게요
<jasonKR> ㅋㅋㅋ 중부에 사세요?
<MeowMittens> 서부요
<jasonKR> 예 ^^
<drake_kr> 서부!!
<MeowMittens> 중부스런 느낌?
<MeowMittens> 마리화나 때문인가
<jasonKR> 예, 제 알기론 중부쪽에서는 합법화 된 줄 알아서요.
<autowiz> 중부면 .. 충남 전북 강원도 남쪽 쯤인가요?
<drake_kr> 헐
<MeowMittens> 아이고 웃겨요
<drake_kr> 충남에서 마리화나 펴도 돼요!?!?
<MeowMittens> 하하하핳
<jasonKR> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ketxTdxA/
<MeowMittens> 작년에 한국갔는데
<MeowMittens> 너무 놀란게 뭐냐면요
<MeowMittens> 문신이 불법이래요
<MeowMittens> 몰랐던걸 알았어요.
<samahui_WS> 문신 안마 등등 몸에 손대는건 거진 불법이죠(안마는 시각장애인 합법)
<autowiz> 문신 시술하는 샵들이 왜진곳에 있긴 하더라구요
<MeowMittens> 네
<lexlove> 문신이 불법이에요? 전 몰랐네요.
<jasonKR> 작년?부터 많이 양성화해 주고 있고, 실제 불법/처벌로 이어진 경우는 사고'가 생기거나....지나치게 불결한 곳.
<samahui_WS> 조폭들의 표식이였던 과거땜시 아직 불법이죠
<MeowMittens> 네, 불법인데 일일이 단속하면서 시행 안한다 하더라구요
<lexlove> 글쿠나
<jasonKR> 서류로는 엄연히 불법이 맞기는 해요. 의사들의 밥그릇 지키기?
<samahui_WS> 그래도 문신 많이들하고 댕겨요
<MeowMittens> 네 제이슨씨
<samahui_WS> 너무 많으면 단속이 힘들죠
<samahui_WS> 타이 마사지가 그런곳이죠
<autowiz> 요즘은 조그만 문신은 정말 많이 보이고
<autowiz> 그림 같은것도 많이들 하고 다니더라구요
<MeowMittens> 네
<MeowMittens> 제가 함 배워볼려구요.
<samahui_WS> 요즘 볼링장가면 문신한 친구들이 많아서... 전 이제 친근하네요
<MeowMittens> 네
<drake_kr> 여친 사귈때 커플문신하면 헤어졌을때 미친듯이 힘들어요
<drake_kr> 그러니까 하도록 합시다
<MeowMittens> 그러게요
<drake_kr> 나만죽을수없지
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MeowMittens> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> drake_kr: 경험담이셨군요
<drake_kr> 노꼬맨또 하겠습니다
<jasonKR> "그러니까 하도록 합시다" ? <--- 빡친다. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아, 영어 잘하는 분들 계시니 여쭤보께요
<samahui_WS> 윈윈 해야지 다이다이하면 안되죠
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> Can이랑 cant 발음 꼭 정확히 해줘야 하나요
<MeowMittens> 하하하하
<MeowMittens> 뉍
<drake_kr> No you can 이라고 하면
<samahui_WS> 제가 아는 여자분이 문신이 장난아닌데... 가끔 생각납니다... 참고로 팔다리에는 없습니다...
<drake_kr> 아냐 넌 할수있어가 되나요
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋ
<MeowMittens> 여긴 재미있으신분들이 많네요 위트넘치시고
<drake_kr> samahui_WS: 눈썹이요?
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 똑똑하신데요 ㅋ ㅋ 역시 ㅋ
<MeowMittens> 와... 맟추셨네
<MeowMittens> 맞*
<samahui_WS> 눈썹문신을 하셨는데... 짝짝이라 생각납니다
<samahui_WS> 꿈에 나타나면 무서우시죠
<MeowMittens> 어쩌나..
<MeowMittens> 안됐네요
<MeowMittens> 저도 눈썹 문신 잘 안돼본적이 있어서 그 아픔을 압니다
<MeowMittens> 레이져를 몇번하고 나아졌어요
<samahui_WS> 레이져로 지우셨군요... 그분은... 레이져로 지울수 없습니다.. 피부가 부풀어오르는 체질이라
<MeowMittens> 힘드시겠네
<samahui_WS> 지우려다 한쪽 눈섭 부위가 화상 입은 상처처럽 되었죠
<MeowMittens> 눈썹이 참 중요하지요
<samahui_WS> 네 그래서 조금 더 두껍게 덧그렸는데 너무 진하고 두꺼워서...
<lexlove> 두분 여자분들은 아니시죵?
<samahui_WS> 전 달려있습니다
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 지인 이야기 입니다
<samahui_WS> MeowMittens님은 여성분이신건가요? 눈섭 문신을 직접하신걸보면...
<samahui_WS> 물론 저 아는 동생은 남자지만 눈썹 문신을 간절히 바라고 있기는 합니다...
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 눈썹이 지극히 얇아서 ... 인상이 쎄~보이죠
<MeowMittens> 네 여긴 남자분들만 있으신가요
<lexlove> 90%(?) 이상 남자인 것으로 알고 있어요
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 남자 네요..;
<bluedusk> 안타깝.;;
<drake_kr> 공대에 여자라는 생물 서식 안하지 않나요
<MeowMittens> 음...
<lexlove> 제 주변에는 공대여자들이 많아요.
<bluedusk> 어디든 예외는 있고 돌연변이도 있어서 가끔 있는것으로..;
<MeowMittens> 여기 컴퓨터 잘하시는분들 많으니 함 여쭤볼께요..
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/JXwp63s4/IMG_0246.PNG
<MeowMittens> 한국서도 다크넷 딥넷 악세스 가능한거죠?
<jasonKR> 예
<autowiz> 어짜피 브라우저가 다르니까
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 그런거 잘 몰라요
<samahui_WS> 공대 여자랑 결혼한 1인
<samahui_WS> ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜 존잘로님 저 백수됐는게 가산가면 맛난거 사주시나요?
<samahui_WS> 공대나와도 영화사 다니는 이색직업 여자분이지만... 결혼해주셨네요
<lexlove> samahui_WS: 오~ 그런데 눈이 왜 ㅡㅡ 입니까?
<MeowMittens> 감사합니다 제이슨씨
<samahui_WS> 공대여자 돌연변이 설이 나와서요
<samahui_WS> 아내가 순간 돌연변이로 보였다는...
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 여자친구가 생일선믈로 vimrc같은거 해주면
<samahui_WS> 여자친구일때 노트북은 사주셨죠 ㅋ ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 저도 선물은 거진 IT용품
<samahui_WS> 서로 사주니 좋더군요
<bluedusk> 그전에 여자친구라는게 존재하는지 증명부터...
<bluedusk> 일단 제가 사는 세계에는 존재 안하는거 같아서요..
<lexlove> 세계를 옮겨보심이 어떨지요
<samahui_WS> 탈출을 적극 추천해드립니다
<samahui_WS> 여자사람이 없다니... 지옥이군요
<samahui_WS> 남탕은 사절입니다
<samahui_WS> P키가 자꾸 바지네요
<samahui_WS> 흠...
<bluedusk> 키보드 바꾸세요
<MeowMittens> 사촌오빠가 결혼을 못하고 있네요
<bluedusk> 필코 마제스티2 쓰고 있는데
<drake_kr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5WxAIPfEcY&t=36s
<bluedusk> 쓸만해요 비싸서 그렇죠
<MeowMittens> 한국은 결혼이 쉽지가 않나봐요.
<drake_kr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5WxAIPfEcY&t=36s
<samahui_WS> TP W520 모델입니다
<samahui_WS> 바꾸고 싶어도 구하기 힘들어요
<samahui_WS> 마지막 7열 웍스 TP인데... 키보드가 말썽부리기 시작이군요
<DRACOKR> 식곤증 타임
<samahui_WS> 식곤증은 간식으로 해소... 밥먹고 배불러 졸릴때 더 먹는겁니다
<samahui_WS> 살은... 맛있게 먹으면 안쪄요
<DRACOKR> 잘만 찝니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그거 현실을 피하는...
<drake_kr> 매운건 땀으로 다 배출됨
<drake_kr> 양을 두배로 하면 맛도 두배
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 수냉 함 구축을 해볼까 생각중입니다
<drake_kr> 열대어도 키우고(?)
<samahui_WS> 수냉에 열대어라뇨... 넙치를 키우세요 잘커요
<samahui_WS> 그러고보니 수냉 냉각물질을 액체질소로 바꾸면 꿈의 오버가 가능합니다.
<drake_kr> 결로는 어떡하죠
<drake_kr> Idle시 -170도?
<autowiz> 어짜피 냉강이 무한대라고해도 오버클럭에는 한계가 있지 않나요?
<drake_kr> 영하로 내려가면 결로때문에 못버팁니다
<autowiz> 물이 생기지 않게 오일에 담궈야겠군요
<samahui_WS> 질소는 그렇다 치고... 원래 정해진 정품 냉각수쓰면 괜찮은디 꼭 그냥 물 맘대로 넣고 돌리다 부품 삭아서 물세고 난리나죠
<samahui_WS> 제 수냉은 정품 냉각수~
<jasonKR> zzz
<jasonKR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonKR> samahui_WS: 확실히 공/수 냉각방식에 차이 있어요? 몰라서 질문임.
<samahui_WS> 수냉이 더 조용하고 냉각효과 높고 유지하기 좋습니다
<samahui_WS> 끝!
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<jasonKR> ㅋㅋㅋ 무조건 좋다? ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 처음 구성할때 단가가 높죠
<samahui_WS> 설치할때 머리 좀 써서 배치도 해줘야하고...
<samahui_WS> 하지만 그렇게 해놓으면 냉각효과 소음 등 장점이 더 많죠
<jasonKR> 제 질문이 잘못됐었어요.  성능차이..있어요?
<samahui_WS> 오버 안하면 차이 느끼기 힘들지만
<samahui_WS> 발열은 확실히 공냉보다 잘잡아주니
<samahui_WS> 제품 수명이 길어지죠
<jasonKR> 예 예   감사
<samahui_WS> 성능도 오버를 떠나서 발열이 심한 경우 클럭다운 등이 생기기도 하지만 수냉은 그럴 걱정은 없죠 그러니 더 좋다고 봐야겠죠
<samahui_WS> 물론 요즘 공냉 왠만해서는 클럭다운은 없습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> http://blog.daum.net/persona0/6120918
<samahui_WS> 요 블러그에 수냉에 대해서 잘나와있습니다
<jasonKR> sama hui_WS: 많이 고맙습니다.
<samahui_WS> 전 외근이라 나중에 다시 올께요
<autowiz> 수고하십시요~~
<autowiz> 히어로님 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<DRACOKR> 음...전 수냉보단 팬리스를 추구하는데. ㅎㅎ
<jasonKR> 팬리스 <-- 한수 위
<DRACOKR> 한수 위는 아니죠. 돈 더 들고, 성능도 나쁜데. 얻는건 무소음뿐.
<lexlove> 좋은 밤 되세요.^^
<jasonKR> 순동'으로 만든 빨래비누 크기의 해면'과 같은 구조체의 방열판이 나올꺼다"라는 기사를 본지가 3년된 듯...
<drake_kr> 성능을 극도로 낮춰서 무소음을
<drake_kr> 고스돕은 조용히 쳐야 제맛
<pchero_work> 여기는 눈 오네요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 올 겨울은 눈이 잘 안왔는데.. 오랜만이네요. ㅎ
<sungyo> killdisk 바이러스 이야기 나누셨나요? 리눅스를 대상으로 한 렌섬웨어라고..
<sungyo> http://www.ddaily.co.kr/news/article.html?no=151678
<bluedusk> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2015/07/26/story_n_7873332.html
<bluedusk> ircCloud^Seony: 님이 헤비메탈 좋아하시는 이유가 있었군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 한참 바빳네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 혼자 사무실에 있으니 참 좋네요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 지금 혼자 사무실있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 편하고 참 좋지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 늘 혼자 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-07
<lexlove> 네.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Work^Seony: 부러워요.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 저는 사무실에 혼자 있으면 좀 외롭더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 전 여럿보다는 혼자가 좋습니다.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저도 혼자가 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 듣고싶은 음악도 맘대로 틀고 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오늘은 음악을 들어볼까요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 직원들이 많으면 그 안에서 세력다툼같은게 생기더라구요. 제가 그걸 잘 못해요.ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 아..그런 문제들도 있군요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 여자들 세계는 더욱 복잡하답니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하긴 전 혼자 근무하는 직장에서만 일을 해서 더더욱 모를 수도 있네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 근무 시간에 노래 듣거나 전화 하거나 둘 중 하나였거든요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 예전에 다니던 직장은 같은 직급의 직원들이 10명이상 되니 그 안에서 그룹이 생기고 그룹간 이익다툼도 발생해요. 조용히 살고 싶어도 휘말리게 되더군요.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 무섭네요..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그 중에서 진급할 사람은 몇 안되니, 일명 "라인"이라는게 생기게 되죠
<lexlove> 맞아요~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일만 잘한다고 되는 문제가 아니군요
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 우리나라는 소위 말하는 "사내 정치"라는게 있어서, 일 보단 정치질을 잘해야돼
<lexlove> 일만 잘하는 사람은 더욱 타겟이 됩니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 렉스님은 일도 잘하시고 정치도 잘하실거 같습니다~~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> autowiz: 일만 잘하는 타입이에요.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 정치를 잘해야 하는군요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 정치를 잘하면 좋은데 못해도 이리저리 휩쓸리지 않고 일하면 되요.^^
<ViTZrO> exe 없는 세상에서 살고 싶군요
<autowiz> 참고 살거나 적응하고 사는 게 빠를듯 합니다 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<imsu> autowiz: 행님 살아 계셨습니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 응응 잘 살아있지비~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 감기는 안걸리고 잘 지내고 있는감?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 전에 전화 했는데 꺼져 있더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 감기 보다는 복통이 ...
<autowiz> 휴가 갔을땐가보다 ^^
<autowiz> 태국갔다왔어 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어라? 전화온거 기록 남아야 되는데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 안녕들하세요~ 좋은 아침입니다~ 회의시간 눈팅채팅 ~
<autowiz> 아니면 거의 없을때 전화 울리면서 폰 꺼져버리면
<autowiz> 전화기 기록에도 없고 , 부재중 통화도 아니라서 문자도 안오고 난감한 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 최근에 딱 두번 그랬는데 그중에 한번이 임수 인가? ㅜㅜ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 읽씹으로 생각하고 있을게요
<autowiz> 아니야 아니야 ㅜㅜ  임수 내가 맛난거 사줄께~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하 왜케 일하기 싫지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> 어느동내에 사는건가? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 나도 오늘 막 졸리고 해서 미치겠음 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 전 계속 그상태입니다.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> http://www.thegear.co.kr/13856
<lexlove> 그만둘 날짜 받아둔 상태라서 미치도록 일하기 싫어요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 구글 와치 사고싶... ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 전 일도 못해서 걱정이군요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 일 잘한다고 했던거 취소하고 싶네요.ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 우왕동원이다
<drake_kr> 오임수씨다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 구임수 아니고 오임수
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 21 신보 나온지 모르고 지냈었네요
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 작년초에 스터디 진행했을때는
<drake_kr> Mp3 play를 라즈베리로 해보자 해서
<drake_kr> 각자 마음에 드는 음악 넣어오라고 했더니
<drake_kr> 가요 넣어온 분이 한분도 없었어요
<lexlove> 전 요새 옛날 팝이 좋더라구요. 지금도 듣고 있어요.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 살짝 옛날 팝이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저번주에 맥주집 갔는데 맥주집 사장님이 노래 추천 해달라고 해서 양수경 노래 추천 했다가 늙은이 취급 받고 왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저는..... 에반에센스
<drake_kr> 드림띠아라
<drake_kr> 얼마전 갑자기 보헤미안 랍소디 듣다가 소름 돋았어요
<lexlove> 뮤직비디오로 보면 지옥같은 느낌을 받아요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐 그런게 좋기도 하구요
<lexlove> 지금 듣는 재생목록에 있답니다.^^
<drake_kr> 가요는 언제부터인지 기승전결이 사라져서...
<Work^Seony> 퀸의 보헤미안 랩소디가 실린 Night Opera앨범이 전체적으로 굉장히 좋죠
<Work^Seony> A night at the opera군요
<drake_kr> 2절 반정도쯤에서 반전하면서 역량을 쫙 보여주는 가수를 좀 보기 힘든거 같애요
<drake_kr> 예를들면 김현정같은..
<drake_kr> 이게 다 30초 미리듣기 때문이다 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 비교적 최근에 cripper라는 그룹 노래를 들어봤는데요
<drake_kr> 장난아니에요
<Work^Seony> 흐 쓰래쉬 메탈이군요
<Work^Seony> 블덕님이 일찍이 남기신 글 보니... http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2015/07/26/story_n_7873332.html
<Work^Seony> 근데 딱히 제가 논리적이진 않은 거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 싫은거 걍 싫다 하잖아요
<drake_kr> 돌려말하기는 최소한으로 하고
<drake_kr> 저도 뭐 거의 이분법적으로 생각하려 해서 사회생활이 좀 힘들긴 하죠..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 나이 들어가면서 데스메탈이나 쓰래시 메탈 같은 것보단, 좀 듣기 편하고 멜로디가 좋은 메탈을 찾게되더라구요
<drake_kr> 걍 메탈뤼카같은?
<drake_kr> 할러윈이나
<Work^Seony> 헬로윈이나 에피카 등의 파워메탈 계열이랑요,
<Work^Seony> 심포니 엑스, 랩소디 오브 파이어 같은 클래식 메탈...
<drake_kr> 렛 재풀린
<Work^Seony> 심포니 엑스랑 랩소디 오브 파이어 같은 경우는, 모든 앨범을 매일매일 하루도 안빼놓고 3개월 동안 들었어요
<Work^Seony> 모든 앨범이라기보단, 제가 구입한 앨범들... ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 심포니 하니깐
<ViTZrO> 갑자기 코레일 심포니 오케스트라가 생각나버렸네여 ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 근데 전 티스퀘어나 크로스오버도 좋아요
<drake_kr> 바넷사 메이나 본드
<Work^Seony> 저는 걍 메탈 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 언젠가는 재즈를 듣긴 들어야하는데, 아직도 재즈는 어렵네요
<drake_kr> X같은 애들은 어때요?
<Work^Seony> X-Japan요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Work^Seony> 중학교 때 끼고 살았죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 웬지.. 족같은 애들이라고 말한 느낌
<Work^Seony> 몇몇 곡은 지금도 좋긴 좋아요
<drake_kr> Silent jealousy같은?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 전 오히려 그거보단, Rose of Pain 같은 노래를 좋아했어요
<drake_kr> 호오
<Work^Seony> 홍, 블루 블러드, 엔들리스 레인
<drake_kr> 전 weekend
<Work^Seony> Tears도 좋죠
<drake_kr> 찬휘형의 tears도 좋아요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 대학다닐때까지만 해도 그걸 부르고 다녔다니...
<Work^Seony> 요즘 멜로디 좋은 음악이 좋다보니, 그 뭐더라... 하루히라는 애니메이션에 나오는 노래
<Work^Seony> God knows
<Work^Seony> 이 노래 엄청 맘에 들더라구요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 Breakbot을 꽤 좋아합니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 멜로디가 잔잔하면서도 신난다랄까요..
<Work^Seony> 특히 그 하루히 애니메이션 God Knows에서 옛날에 여자 교복 코스프레하고 베이스 치는 버전이 가장 맘에 들어요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeeLkYJLUbQ
<drake_kr> 얼마전에는 쯔바사오꾸다사이라는 곡을 파기도 했고요..
<Work^Seony> 확실히 일본애들이 뇌를 자극하는 멜로디를 잘만들더라구요
<drake_kr> 에반게리언 서드임팍토 장면 bgm
<samahui_WS> 紅
<samahui_WS> 전 endless rain ... 열심히 불렀었죠
<Work^Seony> 명곡이죠
<Work^Seony> 특히 라이브할 때 요시키가 어깨춤 추면서 피아노 치는게 압권 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어제 퇴근하면서 X 라는 곡을 그냥 흥얼거리면서 갔었네요
<autowiz> 아 노래방 가서 일본노래만 불렀던적도 있습니다. 아는동생이랑 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 화면을 안보면 가사가 잘 안보이긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 류요 와라 테키오 쿠라에!
<imsu`> 내가 왜 2명이지? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> Work^Seony: 교육 대학원 진학 하실거에요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<ViTZrO> 망했다
<ViTZrO> 정말 살쪘네 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 오임수
<lexlove> 기분전환 겸 회사 뒷편에 있는 카페에서 레몬차를 사왔는데 마시기 힘들정도로 달고 시네요.
<lexlove> 일단 정신이 확 들면서 기분전환은 확실하게 되었어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아이셔
<samahui_WS> 아이셔 사탕 아직도 나오더군요
<samahui_WS> 여직원이 건대주며 웃는 얼굴로 드셔보세요~
<samahui_WS> 하나 입에 넣고 바로... 에이씨... 이게 뭐야
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 신맛이 더 쎄졌더라고요
<lexlove> 당하셨군요.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 당했습니다
<lexlove> 전 뭐 5,000원 내고 당한 기분입니다.ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> dkssu
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<DRACOKR> 안녕하세여
<Feren^IRCCloud> HEAD|Office: 안녕하세요.
<DRACOKR> 어휴...나이 먹으니 똑같이 먹어도 살찌고 T_T 똑같이 다쳐도 안 낫고...
<lexlove> HEAD|Office: 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아이셔 사러갑니다
<DRACOKR> 저 어렸을땐 아이셔보다 톡톡 캔디가 유행이었는데
<DRACOKR> 아이셔도 인기있었지만
<lexlove> 침이 나오네요.ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 얼마전에 딸이 톡톡 캔디를 교회에서 얻어와서 먹고 있더라구요 -_- 아직도 나오는줄 몰랐음.
<DRACOKR> 아니 반찬에 조금만 맵거나 쓴건 안먹는다고 난리치는 놈이, 그건 어떻게 먹고 좋아하는거지...
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요~!~!
<HEAD|Office> 오늘은 늦게 드러왓네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> 드라코님 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> 페렝 안뇽
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 거의 신맛의 제왕 수준이라 레몬이고 뭐고 걍 쌩으로 먹어도 괜찮은데, 속이 좀 걱정되서 안먹는 편이에요
<HEAD|Office> 써니님이
<HEAD|Office> 신맛을 그렇게 잘드세요?
<HEAD|Office> 레몬을 그냥 한입에 쫙 베어물어도 괜찮으세요???
<HEAD|Office> 어우 침고인다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 레몬 자체를 먹어본 적이 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 레몬이 PH2 에서 3 이라던에
<lexlove> 계속 침이 나와요
<drake_kr> 아이셔틀
<samahui_WS> 전 단걸 좋아라하지 신건 싫어요
<samahui_WS> 단, 튀김요리 먹을때 간장에 넣는 식초 맛은 좋아라 합니다. 냉명에 식초와 동치미 정도 까지가 딱 먹을만한 신맛이예요
<samahui_WS> 그 이외에는 먹으면 안되는 맛! 이라는 느낌입니다
<drake_kr> 냉묜에 와사비 안해요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.  8시간 후에 뵈요
<sungyo> Go0d night
<DarkCircle> 누가 호출하셨나보니까 무서운 얘기가 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 암치료제 파킨슨병 치료제로 쓴다는 weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed .............
<soyeomul> 한글 테스트
<soyeomul> 아아아
<soyeomul> 제 한글이 보이나요?
<soyeomul> 웹브라우저 파이어폭스에서 접속했어요
<soyeomul> wp gksrmfdl qhdlskdy?
<soyeomul> 10년전에 접속해본후 처음이네요
<soyeomul> 크롬북에 우분투를 깔았어요
<soyeomul> 12.04
<soyeomul> 입력기는 나비 쓰고요
<soyeomul> 한글 서체는 구글 노토
<sungyo> 네.
<sungyo> 잘 보여요.
<soyeomul> 반갑습니다
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.
<soyeomul> 저는 한국 사람이고요
<sungyo> 네 저도 한쿡 사람..(  _ _)
<soyeomul> 경북 울진에 살고 있어요
<soyeomul> 시골에서 소를 키웁니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 닉이 소여물 이어요
<sungyo> 오?
<soyeomul> 파여폭스에서 채팅 나쁘지 않네요
<sungyo> 계속 키워오신건가요?
<soyeomul> 군입대전 아부지 일 도울때 잠깐 소여물 준적이 있어요
<soyeomul> 6개월간요
<soyeomul> 그리고 계속 바깥에 있다가
<soyeomul> 얼마전에 아부지께서 돌아가셔서
<sungyo> 아...
<soyeomul> 지금은 아부지 소를 제가 이어받아서 키우고 있어요
<sungyo> 그러셨군요.
<pchero_work> 에고.
<sungyo> 상심이 크셨겠어요..
<soyeomul> 석달이 지났어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 지금은 시골 농사꾼!
<soyeomul> 합
<sungyo> 음? 밭도 메시나요?
<soyeomul> 선교님 피시히어님 모두 반갑습니다
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> ë°­
<soyeomul> 은 안해요
<soyeomul> 소만 합니다
<soyeomul> 파여폭스 나비 조으네요
<soyeomul> 우분투 만세
<sungyo> 저희는 이모부가 소를 키우시거든요.
<soyeomul> 음..
<sungyo> 이모부 일하시는거 볼 때마다, 일이 힘들어보이셔서 마음이 많이 쓰였어요.
<soyeomul> 구제역 뉴스 터져서..
<pchero_work> 아.
<sungyo> 아 맞다. 저도 오늘 들었어요.
<sungyo> 거긴 괜찮나요?
<soyeomul> 예 경북은 아직 조용합니다
<soyeomul> 조용히 지나가기만을 기다리는.. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 와 나비 한글 안씹고 잘 쳐지네요
<soyeomul> 나비 만세
<soyeomul> 구글 노토 서체도 나쁘지 않구요
<soyeomul> 랙이 안 걸리는 이 챗서버도 조으네요
<soyeomul> 서니님 글 보고 접속해밨어요
<soyeomul> 아얄씨방 활성화 하자는 글
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 누군가가 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 반갑습니다
<soyeomul> 10년만의 채팅 아함,,,
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 원래 IRC에 계셨죠?
<soyeomul> 예 10년전에는요
<soyeomul> 엑스챗을 써서..
<soyeomul> 접속했었어요
<soyeomul> 헌데 지금은 아저씨가 되어서
<soyeomul> 엑스챗 까는것도 두려운..
<soyeomul> 우분투도 겨우 세팅했어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<soyeomul> 특히 한글 부분..
<soyeomul> 와 반갑습니다 프레연님
<sungyo> Feren: 서버를 샀는데 자랑할데가 없어서...
<soyeomul> 한글 부분 세팅이 힘들었어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 울진이면 별로 안 머네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> sungyo: 오 어떤 제품 구매하셨나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> hp dl380 G7
<sungyo> 램은 40기가, 시피유는 E5620 두개
<Feren^IRCCloud> 크 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 45만원 줬어요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하지만 전 그런 고사양은 필요가 없네요..ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 서버로 어떤걸 운영하실건가요?
<soyeomul> 그냥 궁금해서요
<soyeomul> 냠냠
<sungyo> 개인용 놀이터(?)로 활용할 계획이에요.
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 회선이 있나봐요.. 일단 부럽..
<sungyo> 가상머신 띄워놓고 써보고싶은 어플리케이션들 써보고..뭐 그러려구요.
<sungyo> 회선이랄것도 없어요( " ") 그냥..가정용이에요.
<soyeomul> 그래도 저보다 나을거 같아요.. 전 모바일 핫스팟!
<sungyo> 아..
<soyeomul> 집에 인터넷이 안깔려있어요
<soyeomul> 폰이 인터넷 중계기지랍니다
<soyeomul> 크롬북도 폰에 연결되어 있어요
<soyeomul> 엇
<sungyo> 저는 자러 들어갈게요.
<soyeomul> 예 선교님
<soyeomul> 안녕히 주무세요
<soyeomul> 저도 자러갑니다 크롬북 끄고 자러가요
<soyeomul> 모두들 또 뵙겠습니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;
<samahui_m> 야밤에 세팅하다 시간 다보내는군요.
<samahui_m> 새로 테블릿을 하나 들였는데 이거 좋네요
<samahui_m> 와콤 테블릿 저가휴대형 같은 놈인데 cpu가 아톰이 아니라 m모델이 들어간게 마음에 드네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> samahui_m: 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 좋은 아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> Work^Seony 서버를....장만했어요 (  "  ")
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 어제 로그 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전기세는 괜찮으시구요?
<sungyo> 상가전기라 써주면 이익이에요.
<Work^Seony> 아 그러면 뭐 조건은 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 마음껏 세팅하실 일만 남았꾼요
<sungyo> 사놓고 마음이 놓였는지 어제 잠을 다 잘 잤어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 어제보다 더 춥네요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-08
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonKR> lex love: 오늘 오후부터 한 이틀 점점 더 추워진다죠~
<autowiz> 출근했더니 누가 제 랜선을 뽑아놨네요
<bluedusk> 오 역시 존잘로님!!!
<Work^Seony> 챗질 들키신건가요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 어이가 없어서 미칠거같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 클래스가 다르시군요!!
<jasonKR> auto wiz: 설마~ ㅠㅠ
<jasonKR> 글케 담력 쎈 분이 있을까? ㅋ
<autowiz> ssh 다 짤려서 새로 접속해야하고 스크립트 돌아가던거 끊기고 ㅠㅠ
<jasonKR> 반성문 받으세요.
<bluedusk> 스크립트는 백그라운드로..;
<autowiz> 어제밤에  두개의 달이 떠오르기라도 한건가요 누군지 참 겁이 없는거같아효~ 호호호
<autowiz> nohup 써야하는데 귀찮아서 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 참고로 전 아닙니다.
<Work^Seony> 제가 그랬습니다
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 사무실에 어제 작업하면서 그런거같긴한데 거참 ... 하아~
<bluedusk> 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 저 백수인데
<bluedusk> 알바라지좀..
<bluedusk> 알바 자리좀.;;
<autowiz> 백수생황을 시작하셨군요 ~~ 일단 축하를 먼저 드립니다. 그동안 고새하셨으니 좀 쉬셔야지요
<autowiz> 블더님은 넘 고수라 저희회사랑은 맞지 않으실꺼같아서 겁이 납니다 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 걍 너같은 컴맹은 필요 없다고 솔직히 말씀해주세요
<bluedusk> 쳇
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 저는 진실만을 말하고 있습니다 ^^
<sungyo> 백그라운드 작업시 nohup도 있군요. 저는 screen 밖에 몰랐어요.
<autowiz> 스크린도 있고 , 스크린 비슷한 tmux 도 있지요
<sungyo> 그런게 있었으면 좋겠어요. ssh 접속이 끊기더라도 재접속 하면 그대로 환경을 복구하여 접속해주는 툴이요.
<bluedusk> iterm 쓰세요
<jasonKR> iterm = Mc 전용?
<Work^Seony> 혹시 로켓챗 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<sungyo> 흠. 리눅스에게 iterm을 내놓으라니 못내놓네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에 iterm이 필요한가요?
<sungyo> 아, 그냥 궁금해서요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요.  제 생각엔 그놈 터미널이나 Konsole이 워낙 기능이 막강해서 굳이 iterm이 따로 필요없을 거 같네요
<sungyo> 요즘 우분투 irc 채널에 젠투 바람이 분다는 소문이..
<Work^Seony> 제가 젠투를 다시 쓰기 시작해서, Feren^IRCCloud 보고 쓰라고 꼬셨죠 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 저도 옆에 누군가께서, 컴파일해서 쓸꺼면 젠투 쓰면 된다며 저를 밀어넣고 있어요.
<sungyo> VirtulBox 컴파일좀 해보고 싶어서 만져보고 있었거든요.
<Work^Seony> 음 아마 젠투유저들은 그런 거대한 어플리케이션은 컴파일 안할껄요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 파폭, 크롬, 오피스, 버츄얼박스는 컴파일 안하고 그냥 바이너리 내려받습니다.  업데이트도 자주 이루어지는데 그걸 매번 컴파일하려면 좀 짜증날 거 같아서요
<sungyo> 아, 혹시 가상화 쓰세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> sungyo: 자꾸 우분투 채널에서 이런 말은 그렇지먼 젠투는 사랑입니다
<sungyo> (헉...당황...)
<Work^Seony> 가상화라면... 개인 컴퓨터에서는 그냥 버츄얼박스만 쓰고, 사무실에서는 오픈스택 굴립니다
<sungyo> 그래도 젠투체널에서 마소 만세를 외치는 것 보다는 낫네요..
<Work^Seony> 요즘 vagrant 써볼려고 계획 중이긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 말씀하시는 그 가상화랑은 거리가 멀긴하지만..
<DRACOKR> 음
<sungyo> VirtualBox를 좋아하는게, 터미널에서 명령넣고 하기가 좋아서 그렇거든요.
<DRACOKR> 안녕하세요. 감기기운이 슬슬.
<Work^Seony> 여기서 윈도우 만세 외치시는 분 몇 계신거 같은데 ㅋ
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요~
<DRACOKR> 게임은 윈도우가 만세...
<autowiz> 호오 국민은행은
<autowiz> 브라우저 인증서라는걸로 로그인이 되는군요
<sungyo> 요즘 웹-UI 로 이쁘게 만들어놓은 어플리케이션들이 많는데, 저는 아직 cli가 좋네요. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> OTP 있으면 이체도 될듯합니다. 플러그인에서 벗어날 수 있는건지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> pfx 방식으로 인증서 저장한다음에 HTML5 지원되는 브라우저면 되는거같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 요즘은 gui가 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 분명 키보드로 타이핑하는게 더 빠를 것 같은데도 왠지 걍 클릭질..
<DRACOKR> 우리은행은 예전에 오픈뱅킹이니 뭐니 먼저 시작해놓고 요즘은 아예 지원도 제대로 안하는거 같던데
<sungyo> gui가 편하기는 한데, 뭔가 급할때는 답답해요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonKR> DRACO KR: 말씀에 동감 한 표 +1
<sungyo> 음? 16.04 파티션 포멧 양식이 ZFS인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아니요 디폴트는 여전히 ext4입니다
<sungyo> 정식 지원이라니 뭔가 무섭네요.
<Work^Seony> 무섭다뇨 얼마나 기다리고 있엇는데요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그러니까요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 배고파서 전 뭐좀 먹으러 다녀올게요.
<autowiz> 저도 우리은행 오픈뱅킹할때 관심있게 봤었는데 영 흐지부지 되버렸지요. 결국 뭔가 프로그램 설치해야하고
<autowiz> 국민은행은 플러그인 없이 "브라우저 인증서" 로그인이라는 방법으로 로그인이 가능하네요.
<autowiz> 신한은행은 브라우저 인증서 방법으로 로그인하더라도
<autowiz> PC 방화벽이랑 브라우저 해킹방지 프로그램을 설치해야한다고 나오네요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그리고 신한은행 오픈뱅킹은 공인인증서 암호를 마우스로 일일히 클릭해야 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그래도 프로그램 설치하는거 보다는 낫잖아 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 으음 주변에 누가 보고있다가 쉽게 비번을 훔쳐갈 수 도 있겟군요
<samahui_m> 요즘 뱅킹은 폰에 어플깔아서 하는게 젤 편하더군요
<samahui_m> 윈도우에서 하면 쓸대없이 설치하라는게 많고 귀찮아요
<samahui_m> 이제 정말 vb의 윈도우도 없에버리고 그냥 리눅스와 핸드폰 조합으로 어찌저찌 할만하겠네요
<samahui_m> 게임은 게임기로 하면되고
<samahui_m> 윈도우 쓸일이 점점 더 없어지네요
<samahui_m> 새로산 타블렛이 윈도우인게 함정이지만...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저야 뭐 한국에 안살다보니 윈도우를 아예 쓸일이 없긴하지만..
<Work^Seony> 그게 계속되다보니 이제는 뭐 설치하라고하면 무조건 거부반응부터 나서 아예 묻지도 따지지도 않고 그냥 No 누릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 저도 점점 그렇게 되어가고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뱅킹은 폰 쓰고, 피씨게임 안하시면 이제는 사실 윈도우 필요없지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐 맥/리눅스로도 게임할 수 있는 시대이기도 하고...
<Work^Seony> 그거 뭐더라... 해킹하는 게임 그거 한글패치까지 됐던데
<samahui_m> 네 점점 윈도우 쓸일이 없죠
<samahui_m> 업링크요?
<samahui_m> 해킹하는게임 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 업링크가 너무 오래되서 새로 하나 나왔었어요
<samahui_m> 아! 뭔줄 아는데 저도 제목이 기억이 안나네요
<Work^Seony> 핵넷이네요
<Work^Seony> HackNet
<samahui_m> 핵넷 ㅋㅋ 스팀꺼죠
<samahui_m> 스팀서 살수있죠
<samahui_m> 분명 제 콜랙션에 있을겁니다
<samahui_m> 사놓고 하지 않는 게임
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 게임한테 미안해 하셔야 할거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 스팀에 수십개의 게임이 쌓여가죠... 그렇게 콜랙션을 완성하면... 은퇴후 해야죠
<samahui_m> 언제가 될지...
<samahui_m> 그때가서... 다운로드 안되는 게임이 있으면 어쩌나 하는 생각따위는.... 따위는...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 스팀이 보장해주는게 100% 실행 아닌가요?
<samahui_m> 글쎄요... 멘날 팅기던 베틀필드4가 생각나서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 아 그건 오리진으로 깔았었군요
<samahui_m> 글고보니 그곳에도 게임들이....
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 게임 자체의 문제를 얘기하는게 아니구요, 세월이 흘러서 윈도우나 기타 핵심 라이브러리 등이 바뀌어도 그걸 그때그때 맞춰서 업데이트를 해줌으로서 실행이 가능하게 해준다는게 스팀의 핵심 서비스인걸로 알고있어요
<samahui_m> 그것도 몇년이겠죠... 이십여년 후 해줄수 있을지....
<samahui_m> 해주길 바랄 뿐입니다
<Work^Seony> 그땐 뭐... ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 살아있을지도 아직 모르는데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_m> 요즘 새로 구입한 GPD XD로 에뮬겜만 돌리는 지라... 다른 게임에 눈이 안가요
<Work^Seony> 20년 후에는 제 맥프로를 진짜 쓰레기통으로 쓰고있을지도 모르겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 닌텐도 스위치 나올때까지는 다른 게임기에 관심이 없을듯 하네요
<samahui_m> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 레트로 PC로 잘 모셔둘꺼 같은데요
<samahui_m> 지금 레트로로 모셔둔 486이나 586 노트북 처럼요
<Work^Seony> 흐 저는 옛날꺼 간직하기보단 가차없이 내다버리는 쪽이라...
<samahui_m> 저도 왠만하면 내다 버리는데 ibm모델들은 왠지 모으게 되더군요
<samahui_m> 심지어 그녀석들로 초저사양 os구동을 통해 irc정도는 가끔 이용하기도하죠
<samahui_m> 타이핑 하는 재미가 있는 녀석들인지라 그렇게 되더라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 소장할 가치가 있는 것들은 모아두시는군요
<samahui_m> 제 마음속 가치죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 제 주관적인 취향적 가치
<samahui_m> 점심시간이네요 다들 맛점 하세요~ 서원님은 좀 있다 맛저하시고요 ^^
<jasonKR> 닌텐도 페미콤(컴) 한국에 들어왔어요? 아직 국내판매 않하죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 이제 퇴근하는 중인데요 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 5:10 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 닌텐도는 한국지사 따로 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 패미콤은 오래된 기기이고, 이번에 차세대 콘솔인 "스위치"라고하는게 나오죠
<jasonKR> 닌텐 페미콤은' 스위치 직전 모델여요.
<sungyo> .
<samahui_> 밥먹고 왔더니 끊겼군요
<sungyo> 아, 외부여서 노트북을 들고 나갔다 왔어요.
<sungyo> (그리고 실상은 밥이 아니고 간식이라네요)
<samahui_> 닌텐도패미콤은 리뉴얼해서 구모델 30개 게임 내장해서 나온거고 미국판 NES 일본판 패미콤으로 한정판매한거죠
<sungyo> 아, 제 이야기가 아니였네요...( _ _)
<samahui_> 국내 들어올일이 없을듯합니다만... 생각보다 인기가 많아서 추가 판매한다고 했으니 들어올 지도...
<samahui_> 전 이미 구입해서 가지고 있는데 정말 말그대로 추업팔이일뿐입니다 차라리 미국판 nes가 났습니다 조작감이라도 좋아서 추억의 게임 할 맛이나죠... 패미콤은 컨트롤러가 작아져서 플레이하기 좀 머시기혀요.. 나름 괜찮기는 한데... 이걸로 할꺼면 그냥 pc에뮬돌리면서 조이패드 연결해서 하는게 났죠
<samahui_> 닌텐도 스위치 3월에 발표 아니였나요? 후딱 나왔으면 좋겠네요
<samahui_> 그거나 구입하게... 그때까지는 gpd xd로 에뮬돌리는게 위 게임기 들보다 열배는 났나네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요~~ 즐거운 점심 되세용 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<Feren^IRCCloud> imsu: 오~안녕하세요
<sungyo> 아.. 갑자기 인기남 등장이셔요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jasonKR> 닌텐도 페미콤 국내 들어오면  조카한테 선물하려 했는데...
<samahui_> 임수님 하이~~~~
<samahui_> 제꺼 사가세요
<samahui_> 싸게 드릴게요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서니님 미국사람들도 닭살 이런 비슷한 표현이 있나요? 쓰기도 하나요?
<DRACOKR> 무서워서 소름 돋는건 goose bump라고 하긴 하던데
<DRACOKR> 닭살이 아니라 거위살인가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Feren^IRCCloud: samahui_ 안녕하세요 ^^
<lexlove> 닭살커플의 닭살로 이해했는데 피부 닭살도 있군요.ㅎㅎ
<imsu> sungyo: 인기남이라뇨.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> lexlove: 음 ? 닭살?
<lexlove> imsu: 오즈님이 미국에도 닭살이라는 표현이 있냐고 물어보셨어요.ㅎ
<imsu> 아하~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저는 닭살커플을 생각했거든요
<sungyo> https://www.google.co.kr/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcdn2.kidsdiscover.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2014%2F02%2FGoose_Bumps.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kidsdiscover.com%2Fquick-reads%2Fcauses-goose-bumps%2F&docid=WIbQ6P6UMGhHkM&tbnid=0vjHWXDita7R7M%3A&vet=1&w=600&h=357&client=ubuntu&bih=960&biw=1615&q=goose%20bump&ved=0ahUKEwjwu_am3v_RAhVEjJQKHRBXDYAQMwggKAEwAQ&iact=mrc&uact=8#h=357&imgrc=0vjHWXDita7R7M:&vet=1&w=600
<sungyo> URL이 안줄어드네요. goose bump 자체를 '닭살 현상'으로 이해하니, 어원적(?)으로 따지면 닭살이라고 봐도 될듯 해요.
<sungyo> http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/goose+bumps 이디엄 사전을 뒤져보니 goose bumps 의 원인 중 fear 말고 excitement도 있네요.
<autowiz> 아 그 ... 피부에 닭살말고
<sungyo> 아;
<autowiz> 닭살 스럽다~ 뭐 그런 의미를 생각하긴 했습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 말 그대로 '닭의 표면'을 말씀이신건가요?
<lexlove> 아니요 애정표현등이 과하다라는 말입니다
<sungyo> 네. 그러니까요. excitement가 있으니, goose bumps couple까지는 아니여도
<samahui_> 전 잠시 외근인지라 나중에 올께요
<samahui_> 수고들하세요
<sungyo> the couple, they always get close and fall in love. it gives me goose bumps. 뭐..
<sungyo> 흥분된(excited) 표정으로 저리 말하면 되지 않을까요.
<sungyo> ..
<sungyo> 전 세차좀요.
<autowiz> 세차 사진좀~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> tv 같은 곳에서 한국말 잘하는 외국인들이 여러번 얘기하지 않았나요?  서양에서 연인이 애교부리면 굉장히 혐오스러워한다고...
<lexlove> 그래요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 문화적인 차이가 좀 있긴하지만, 그런 행동이 일반적이진 않죠.  좀 이상한 행동이라고 생각할껄요
<lexlove> 그렇군요.
<lexlove> 전 한국보다 표현이 자유롭고 애교도 많을 줄 알았거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 자유롭긴한데 애교는 좀 달라요
<ircCloud^Seony> 애교라는 개념 자체가 아예 없으니깐요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 오히려 그 반대일 거 같은데요
<lexlove> 의외입니다.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 의외라기보단 제 의견을 말씀드리자면요,
<lexlove> 아.... 제 생각이 편협했어요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 다행히 절 협오스러워하진 않겠네요.ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 서양에서는 여성들이 남성과 동등한 권리를 주장하기 위해서, 우리도 남자와 같다 라는 것을 많이 내세우거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 예를 들어서, 형광등이 나가서 갈아야할 때 "넌 여자니까 내가 갈아줄께" 라고 말하면 굉장히 상황이 심각해지는 수준이거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 남녀차별이라고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 여성 입장엥서는 "니가 여자라고 날 무시해?  나도 할 수 있어" 라는 식이거든요
<lexlove> ....
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러다보니 여기 여자들은, 여자라고 연약하고 보호받아야할 존재라기보단
<lexlove> 그래도 전 형광등을 갈고 싶진 않네요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 우리도 남자랑 같다 라고 주장하고 내세우고 실제로 실천도 하구요
<lexlove> 그렇군요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러다보니 애교라는 행위가 그런 것과는 좀 어울리지 않겠죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 제 추측이에요
<lexlove> 동반자 개념이 크겠군요
<autowiz> 서니님 말씀을 들어보니 그런것도 같습니다.
<autowiz> 그래도 미인계 이런건 있긴 할거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 글쵸 동반자...
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 들은 얘기 중 또 재밌는 건, 미국의 부부들은 서로의 재산을 절대로 드러내지 않는다는 거였어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 최대한 감추고 싶어한다고 하네요
<jasonKR> 대(륙= ㅋ 중)국'에서는 "너, 남자니까 내가 형광등 갈께" 하는 수준인데...
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저희 집에선 높은 곳에 있는 형광등은 남자가, 낮은 곳에 있는 컴퓨터는 여자가 고칩니다!
<lexlove> 나름 평등하지요?
<autowiz> 하핫 낮은곳에 있는 컴퓨터
<autowiz> 고급 기술자 이시군요 ^^
<lexlove> 그게 참 안좋은게 뭐냐면요
<jasonKR> 콤'피터 메달고 써. ㅋ
<DRACOKR> 저희 집의 경우, 제가 '너 키 작으니 내가 형광등 갈께' '뭐라 니 키가 크냐' '너보다는 크다' 전쟁 시작
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ
<jasonKR> DRACO KR: ㅋㅋㅋ 농담이죠? 그렇게 안봤는데...ㅋ
<lexlove> 저희집 컴퓨터들이 좀 오래됐어요. 한대가 얼마전에 안켜지는 거에요. 남자는 이 기회에 새로 사고 싶었답니다.
<lexlove> 여자가 보니 전원버튼이 고장났더군요. 1000원짜리 파워버튼 사다가 꼽아줘서 어쩔수 없이 사용한답니다.
<jasonKR> ㅠㅠ
<DRACOKR> ㅎㅎㅎ 사실은 와이프나 처가가 남녀 구분이 심한 편이라, 저런 기기 만지는걸 남자가 해야 한다고 자주 강조하거든요. 형광등도 남자니까 갈아라. 식이라 제가 저런식으로 반격합니다. 남자가 아니라 니 키가 작으니까 간다...
<DRACOKR> 그리고 전쟁 시작
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<jasonKR> (남자가 결코) 이길 수 없는 전쟁. ㅠㅠ
<DRACOKR> 컴퓨터는 뭐...제 경우는 제가 오히려 두고두고 고쳐서 쓰는 편이라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 집 메인 PC는 10년째...(케이스등은 12년째)
<lexlove> 저도 10년이 넘었네요.ㅠㅠ
<DRACOKR> 사실 우분투를 쓰게 된 이유도 느린 컴퓨터에서 웹서핑 편하게 하려다보니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 제 노트북이 거의 8년쯤된거같습니다. 점점 힘들어하는거같지만 열심히 돌려주고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 노인 학대가 흔하군요
<autowiz> 사실 바꾸고싶은데 주머니 사정이 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 돈이 문제네요.ㅎㅎ
<kim032175> boot :프롬프트로 들어가려면 어떻게 해야하나요?\
<autowiz> 아주예전엔 설치시로 부팅하면 boot: 프롬프트 부터 시작이었는데
<autowiz> 요즘은 너무 안써서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 설치시로 -> 설치시디로
<kim032175> 설치시디?
<kim032175> 그게 뭐죠?...
<kim032175> 한글을 모르는 건 아닙니다만;;
<autowiz> 리눅스 ISO 를 CD-RW 등에 구운걸(쓴걸) 말하는걸로 알고있습니다.
<kim032175> 아 설치시디를 삽입하고 부팅하면 boot: 프롬프트가 뜨는건가요?
<autowiz> CentOS  랑 fedora 는 근래 까지도 ( 어쩌면 지금도 ) 설치미디어로 부팅하면 그런 화면이 나올겁니다.
<kim032175> 제가 리눅스에 대해서 정말 초보고 이런걸 물어서 좀 그렇지만 Centos 와 fedora 가 뭔가요?
<autowiz> 아 죄송합니다. 리눅스 배포판이라고 불리는 , 종류(기관,회사) 가 여러개가 있는데 그중에 하나입니다.
<kim032175> 칼리, 우분투도 그중에 하나인가요?
<autowiz> 네 그렇습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 왜 칼리를 쓰려고 하시는 거에요?
<kim032175> 제가... apt 커맨드 에러 떠서 rescue 모드 란 것으로 다시 초기화하고 재설치하려 하는데
<kim032175> 칼리 리눅스에서 어떻게 들어가야 하나요?
<kim032175> 일주일동안 해답이 안나와서 미치겠습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러게 칼리 쓰지말고 그냥 우분투 쓰시면 되죠
<kim032175> 제가 리눅스에 대해선 잘 모르는 지라
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면 더더욱 우분투 써야죠
<kim032175> 칼리나 우분투가 뭐가 다른지도 몰라서 그냥 칼리 로고가 예쁘기에 칼리 설치했었는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 칼리는 리눅스에 대해서 잘 알고 써도 모자랄판인데요
<kim032175> 아 그런건가요
<kim032175> 우분투와 칼리의 차이점이 뭔가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 가장 큰 차이는, 칼리는 오로지 해킹 연구만을 목적으로 만들어진 배포판이라는 점 정도에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투는 일반 사용자들을 위해 만들어진 거구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 특히 윈도우 사용자들에게 손쉽게 리눅스를 쓰게해주기 위해서 많이 쉽게 만들어놨죠
<kim032175> 전 정보보안전문가를 꿈꾸고 있는 학생인데
<kim032175> 해킹이라던지 그런거 공부할땐 칼리가 좋다고 들어서 칼리를 쓰게 되었는데요
<kim032175> 결론은 apt-get update 도 안되고 초기화도 못하니 이도저도 못하는 상황이네요
<Dry8r3aD> vm인가요? 아님 appliance?
<autowiz> 안에 아주 중요한 정보가 있는게 아니시면
<ircCloud^Seony> 이것저것 여러가지 툴들 모아놨으니 해킹 공부할 때는 좋긴 하겠지만, 제가 볼 때는 리눅스에 먼저 익숙해지시는게 우선일 거 같네요
<kim032175> 아... 그렇군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 해킹이라는 것도 결국은 리눅스라는 운영체제에 대해서 아주 잘 알아야 가능한 건데,
<autowiz> 우분투로 새로 설치하세요 ^^
<autowiz> 칼리는 몇달 몇년지나서 그때 편할때 설치해서 쓰셔도 됩니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 난 덧셈뺄셈은 모르겠고, 걍 미적분 공식만 알려달라 하는 거랑 같거든요
<kim032175> 제가 vm으로 돌린게 아니라
<autowiz> 물론 칼리가 기본 패키지가 몇개 설치되는걸로 알고 있긴 합니다만. 별차이 없습니다.
<kim032175> 윈도10이 깔려있었는데 초기화하지않고
<kim032175> 종료후 설치시디로 바로 칼리 깔앗는데
<kim032175> 윈도위에 같이 깔린건지 아니면 윈도우 자동삭제되고 리눅스 깔렸는지 모르겟네요.
<kim032175> bios모드론 초기화할수 없나요?
<Dry8r3aD> 우분투나 칼리 usb/cd 구우셔서 새로 싹 미는걸 추천드릴게요
<Dry8r3aD> bios는 약간 다른쪽이고요
<kim032175> bios레
<kim032175> 리커버리 모드
<Dry8r3aD> 어차피 rescue 모드 들어가셔도 수동으로 복구작업을 해주셔야하는데, 그럴바엔 그냥 미시는걸 추천드립니다
<kim032175> 싹 밀고 싶어요
<kim032175> 근데 싹미는 방법을 모르겠어요.
<Dry8r3aD> 설치 usb/cd 를 만드세요
<autowiz> 메이커 노트북은 리커버리모드가 살아있으면 공장출하시점으로 돌아갈 수 있을겁니다.
<kim032175> 우분투 iso를 usb에다가 구우란 말인가요?
<Dry8r3aD> http://sergeswin.com/1178 이 글 찬고하셔서 따라하시면 될 것 같습니다
<Dry8r3aD> 맞아용
<kim032175> 즉 저렇게 usb 부팅순서 바꿔서 하면 전에 설치되있던  운영체제는 싹밀어지는건가요?
<Dry8r3aD> 단순 부팅순서는 미는거에 영향을 주지 않고요, 설치 과정에서 파티션 설정하시는거에 따라서 달라집니다.
<kim032175> 파티션설정할때 분할파티션 하지않으면 밀어지는 겁니까?
<DRACOKR> 음...말씀하시는거 보니 파티션 쪽은 좀 더 공부하시고 하시는게... 잘못하면 기존 데이터 날아갑니다.
<DRACOKR> 윈도우라던지
<kim032175> 기존 데이터면 어떤걸 말씀하시는거죠?
<kim032175> 제가 다운받은것들요? 아니면 기본데이터?
<Dry8r3aD> 둘다요
<kim032175> 둘다 날아가도 뭐... 실행하는덴 문제 없겟죠?...
<Dry8r3aD> 아직 리눅스 자체에 익숙하지 않으신게 많으니, 기존처럼 윈도우를 메인으로 쓰시고, 안전하게 virtual box 등을 사용해서 vm으로 리눅스를 띄우시는걸 추천드릴게요
<kim032175> 아 제가 vm 사용하니 너무 느린 것같으니
<kim032175> 기본으로 한겁니다
<kim032175>  /exit
 * sungyo 'exit' 명령이 거부되었습니다.
<sungyo> 둥둥둥..
<sungyo> autowiz 사진 글을 이제야 봤네요.
<autowiz> 이제라도 보셨군요~ ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 하... 안써본 기술을 쓰려는 것은 언제든지 쉽지 않은거 같아요.
<autowiz> 막막하고 힘들고 그렇습니다.
<autowiz> 원래 다 그런듯 합니다.
<sungyo> 맨날 12.04~14.04 버전대 우분투만 쓰다가 16.04로 올라왔는데, zfs가 절 맞이해(?)주네요.
<autowiz> 요즘 아주 DB 튜닝부터 BIND 튜닝까지 여러가지를 하고 있는데 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저는 수동으로 ext4 로 설치했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아..튜닝...(아련..)
<autowiz> 겁나 그냥 뚝딱하면 되는줄 아시는 허헛
<sungyo> 저도 겁나 뚝딱 막 그리 하고 싶어요.
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 세차는 잘하셨나요?
<sungyo> 네.
<autowiz> 저도 한번 태워주시나요? ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 네.. 스타랙스라 뭐 자리도 넓으니..
<sungyo> 야근하셨으면 뒤에 누워가시면서 한숨 주무셔도 되요.
<autowiz> 하하 말씀만이라도 감사합니다.
<autowiz> RAID 테스트 하고 오겠습니다~ ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 성공을 기원합니다 *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<DRACOKR> zfs 라니...뭔가 이름상 궁극의 특성이 있어서 매니아들 좋아할것 같은 느낌이 드네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 우분투 포함된다고 라이센스 어쩌구 글은 봤는데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 백업 스토리지로 zfs 운영 중인데 아직까지는 괜찮네요
<sungyo> ircCloud^Seony: 혹시 ZFS에 디비 올리면 안된다는 이야기 들어보신적 있으세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 못들어봤는데요, 근데 제가 zfs를 전문적으로 운영하지 않아서 그럴 거에요
<DRACOKR> 나무위키에 항목 있어서 지금 봤더니, 단점이 캐시로 램 많이 쓰는거랑, 단편화가 해결 안되는 점이네요. 단편화 되면 성능저하되서 DB용으로는 비추라고 써 있군요
<DRACOKR> 나무위키야 뭐 기술적인 항목 설명은 별로 신뢰성이 없지만
<ircCloud^Seony> 램 사용항목은 설정으로 고정시키면 됩니다
<sungyo> 이거 좋은 머신을 들여놨더니 문제가 어려워지고 있어요: 하드웨어 레이드 vs 소프트웨어 레이드
<ircCloud^Seony> 하드웨어 레이드 카드 사셨어요?
<sungyo> zfs로 갈지..그냥 레이드는 hp 에게 맞기고 갈지요.
<sungyo> 꼽혀... 있더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 역시 서버등급이라...
<ircCloud^Seony> 하드웨어 레이드 카드가 있으면 무조건 하드웨어로 가셔야합니다
<sungyo> !
<ircCloud^Seony> 성능부터가 달라요
<sungyo> !!
<DRACOKR> 전 사장님이 새 PC사준다더니 레이드 카드 꼽힌 제온 웍스테이션 사주셔서 -_- 내가 필요한건 성능이 아니라 램인데...램은 8기가뿐이고;;;
<sungyo> 아....컴무룩...
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 하드웨어 레이드 위에 ZFS까지는 안 올려도 되겠죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> zfs의 사용 목적에 따라 다르겠죠
<ircCloud^Seony> zfs를 단순히 레이드 용도로만 쓰시겠다면 zfs를 쓰는건 좀 낭비일 수 있겠지만,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그외 기능들이 목적이시라면 상관없어요
<imsu> 즐거운 오후 보내세요 ^^
<soyeomul> asdf
<soyeomul> 한글
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 되는거 같아요
<soyeomul> 이맥스에서 접속해봤어요
<soyeomul> 한글이 안깨지고 잘 보이나요?
<soyeomul> 파여폭스보다 뭔가 더 많은 정보가 보이네요
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물은 주고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 저도 저녁밥을 먹었어요
<soyeomul> 이제 잉여잉여
<soyeomul> 냠냠
<soyeomul> 크롬북 만세
<soyeomul> 우분투 만세
<soyeomul> 이맥스 만세
<soyeomul> 한글 만만세!
<soyeomul> 나비도 만세
<soyeomul> 아함;;
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/stuff/master/emacs-irc-utf-8-hangul.png
<soyeomul> 휴 했어요
<soyeomul> 이거 한글 제대로 된건지 아직도 잘 모르겠어요
<jasonKR> 오~ 소여물'님 무척 오랜만... 잘 지네죠?
<jasonKR> 잘 보여요
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 제 기억에 함자가 재준님 맞나요?
<jasonKR> 물론, 옙
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅;;
<soyeomul> 다시 뵈옵니다
<jasonKR> Jason Jang = Jason KR ...뭐...쩝 ㅋ
<jasonKR> 반갑습니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 지금 시골 울진에 내려와서 진짜 소를 키우고 있어요
<soyeomul> 어젠 거세우 4두 출하한 대금이 들어와서..
<soyeomul> 오늘 이것저것 정산하고 새출발을 합니다
<jasonKR> 몇일 전에는  대구 트윈센'님이 접속했었는데, 시간이 빗겨가서 인사도 못했어요.
<soyeomul> 아,,
<soyeomul> 트윈센님이라..
<jasonKR> 소(여물) 좋습니다.만..... 구제역 땜에..ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 구제역...
<jasonKR> 또 뵙겠습니다.
<soyeomul> 하여간 저희 농장은 최선을 다하고 있습니다
<soyeomul> 엇
<jasonKR> 예예~
<soyeomul> 벌써 가시나요
<soyeomul> 바쁘신가봐요
<jasonKR> 퇴근하는 척! 좀 해 보려고요. ㅋ
<soyeomul> 아하..
<soyeomul> 전 퇴근이 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<jasonKR> IRC 상주인들 많으니까...즐 대화하세요. ^^
<soyeomul> 옙
<soyeomul> 재준님 감사합니다
<jasonKR> 또 뵙겠습니다.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;;
<soyeomul> 대화방 사람들 접속 정보를 보니 ipv6 에서도 접속하고 그러네요
<soyeomul> 참 많이 변했다 싶네요
<soyeomul> 예전엔 쓸모없는 ipv6 하면 왜 하나 이런 소리도 들었는데..
<soyeomul> 가이슈님은 이맥스 팁 많이 쓰셨던 분... 이곳 우분투에서도 활동하시나요?
<soyeomul> 어어어
<soyeomul> 오오오
<soyeomul> xyz!
<soyeomul> .blog!
<soyeomul> blog 라는 도메인이 있다는걸 방금 보았어요
<soyeomul> 싱기방기
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔해야것네요
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 하며
<soyeomul> 쓰는 콤 푸 타 사양을 신고 하려 해요
<jasonKR> 컴'스펙 & 위 갈무리 화면 등등 사용하는 무른모' 소개도 좀 해 보세요. 나중이라도 볼 수 있으니 말이죠.
<bluedusk> 헐 병희님 오랬만에 뵙네요 아얄씨에서.;
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 블루더스크님 오랜만입니다
<soyeomul> 반갑습니다
<soyeomul> 재준님 일단 컴은 크롬북입니다.
<soyeomul> 인터넷 중계는 모바일 안드로이드 폰에 핫스팟으로 연결했어요
<soyeomul> 아직 집에 인터넷이 안깔려있어서요 시골!
<soyeomul> 무른모 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 크롬북에 우분투를 깔았어요
<soyeomul> 그게 뭔지 아따 기억이 가물가물
<soyeomul> 어떻게 깔았는데..
<soyeomul> 아 마따 crouton 으로 우분투 올렸어요
<soyeomul> 올린 우분투 판번호는 12.04
<soyeomul> 12.04 입니다.
<soyeomul> 그리고 한글입력기는 나비!
<soyeomul> 나비가 가장 잘 붙네요 한글이요
<soyeomul> 한글 서체는 오직 하나 구글 노토
<soyeomul> 구글 노토만 깔고 나머진 다 지웠어요
<soyeomul> 구글 노토가 쪼매 각진건 있는데 계속 쓰다보니 익숙해지더이다
<soyeomul> 그리고 지금 채팅 프로그램은 이맥스
<soyeomul> 이맥스 판번호는 23.3
<soyeomul> GNU Emacs 23.3
<soyeomul> 에다 IRC 는 ERC
<soyeomul> sudo apt-get install erc
<soyeomul> 해서 깔았어요
<soyeomul> 크롬북이라.. 빡센건 못돌리고
<soyeomul> 그냥저냥 이메일 보고 쓰고
<soyeomul> 웹브라우징
<soyeomul> 요렇게 채팅 정도..
<soyeomul> 문서작업등..
<soyeomul> 크롬북에서도 우분투가 깔리고 잘 돌아가고 이렇게 쓰는 사람이 있다는거
<soyeomul> 이야기 하고 싶었어요
<soyeomul> 냠냠
<soyeomul> 참 크롬북 사양
<soyeomul> dmesg 올리면 되나요?
<soyeomul> 크롬북 굳은모 정보를
<soyeomul> dmesg 면 충분하려나요
<soyeomul>  Linux version 3.8.11 (chrome-bot@cros-beefy264-c2) (gcc version 4.9.x 20150123 (prerelease) (4.9.2_cos_gg_4.9.2-r129-fe767fbb6d580458aeea609ac5c82b600acce63d_4.9.2-r129) ) #1 SMP Tue Oct 4 15:36:43 PDT 2016
<soyeomul>  
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 커널이 3.8.11
<sungyo^Server> soyeomul: 이맥스 쓰시려구요?
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/stuff/master/dmesg-alex.txt
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 선교님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 예 이맥스로 채팅방 접속해봤어요
<soyeomul> 이맥스에 이메일 프로그램이 있는데.. 이름이 Gnus!
<soyeomul> 제가 Gnus 팬입니다 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> Gnus 쓰다가.. 우분투 대화방에도 이맥스로 뭔가 할 수 있는걸 찾다가
<soyeomul> ERC 가 있다는걸 발견하고 한번 시도해봤어요
<sungyo^Server> 이맥스 이메일프로그램 기억하실 정도면 연배가 있으신데...
<soyeomul> 예.. 저 결혼한 아저씨여요
<soyeomul> 딸래미가 3살..
<soyeomul> ㅎ핫
<sungyo^Server> 오.
<sungyo^Server> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 딸래미도 리눅스 가르쳐보려해요..
<soyeomul> 살면서.. 하나씩 차근히..
<soyeomul> 일단 펭귄이 어떻게 생겼나부터..
<soyeomul> 몇달전에
<soyeomul> 과천 동물원 함께 다녀왔었어요
<soyeomul> 펭귄 보여주려고
<soyeomul> 냥
<soyeomul> 원숭이도 보여주고..
<soyeomul> 등등
<sungyo^Server> 아...아련해요.
<soyeomul> 뭐랄까..
<soyeomul> 리눅스가 상식이 되는 시대!
<soyeomul> 대략.. 이런 세상 그려가며..
<soyeomul> 제 딸래미가 그런 리눅스가 상식인 세상에서
<soyeomul> 살아가게끔..
<soyeomul> 만들고 싶었어요..
<soyeomul> 크롬북을 그래서 구매했어요
<soyeomul> 크롬북이 리눅스 커널을 쓰고 있어서요
<soyeomul> 크롬북 좋아요
<soyeomul> 규리 규리 규리
<soyeomul> 규리 아빠입니다 ;;
<soyeomul> 아함;;
<soyeomul> 그리고 한우 100두 자료를 구글 문서로 만들려고 하는데...
<soyeomul> 구글 문서나 구글 스프레드시트,,
<soyeomul> 혹시 써보신분 계시나요?^^
<soyeomul> 한우 전체 개체수, 암소 개체수, 수소 개체수, 수정 현황, 구제역 백신 접종 현황, 소 개체 위치도
<soyeomul> 등을..
<sungyo^Server> 일전에 교내 교제의 참고문헌(referance)를 구글독스로 배포한적 있어요.
<sungyo^Server> 구글 스프레드시트로 뿌리시게요?
<sungyo^Server> 소 개체 위치도까지.. 이거 너무 상세한데 괜찮으신가요?
<sungyo^Server> 시골에선 그런거 공유하면 소도둑 든다는 관념이 좀 있어서요.
<soyeomul> 리눅스에서 접근 가능해야 해서요
<soyeomul> 한글 hwp 파일로 농장주 들이 많이 쓰고 있던데.. 다들 윈도우즈에서만 접근 가능해서...
<sungyo^Server> 리눅스 잘되요.
<soyeomul> 음?
<sungyo^Server> 구글독스로 배포할 때, 제가 리눅스에서 작업했으니까요.
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 방금 이해했습니다. 어떤 말씀이신지..
<soyeomul> 감사합니다!
<sungyo^Server> 제가 이해 못했나요?
<soyeomul> 제가 선교님의 문맥을 잘못 이해했다가
<soyeomul> 다시 읽어보고.. 아!!!
<soyeomul> 감탄사를.. 스스로..
<soyeomul> 감사합니다.^^
<sungyo^Server> 아..
<soyeomul> 구글 문서로 일단 시도해볼까 합니다..
<soyeomul> 제가.. 공부를 해봐야겠어요..
<soyeomul> 구글 문서 사용법을요
<sungyo^Server> 음.. 한글 워드 쓰실 정도면 되요.
<sungyo^Server> 그러니까, 한컴 오피스나 엠에스 워드 쓰실 정도면 무난해요.
<soyeomul> 아..
<soyeomul> 고맙고 감사하네요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 눙물이..
<soyeomul> 진짜로요
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 저를 이끄는 사수 아재가 450두를 키우는 대농이며 전국에 몇 안되는 육종농가인데..
<soyeomul> 평소에 콤푸타를 이용하여 자료를 꾸준히 갱신갱신 하라며..
<sungyo^Server> ...
<soyeomul> 누누이 절 혼내왔었거등요
<sungyo^Server> https://goo.gl/URo5yQ
<sungyo^Server> 저게 제가 배포했던 던 문서인데요, 뭐 표나 양식 맞추는거 이런게 중요한게 아닌 이상(단순히 정보 공유수준에서)의 범위에서는 괜찮았어요.
<sungyo^Server> 450두 키우실 규모면..
<soyeomul> 전 100두 키우고 있구요 사수 아재가 정말 실력자입니다.. 소 하나로..
<soyeomul> 그리고 참고사이트 봤어요
<sungyo^Server> 어이쿠, 백두도 바쁘실텐데요. 혼자 뛰세요?
<soyeomul> 구글 문서로 저렇게 어마마한걸 할 수 있다는 걸 보고나니
<soyeomul> 자신감과 희망이 생깁니다
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 혼자는 아니구요
<soyeomul> 조사료(볏짚) 거둘때는..
<soyeomul> 동네 친척아재들과 친구들이 도와줍니다
<soyeomul> 트랙터 2-3 대 포터 7-8 대
<sungyo^Server> 음...
<sungyo^Server> CCTV는 설치 하셨나요?
<soyeomul> 요렇게 투입하여.. 나릅니다..
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> cctv 예
<soyeomul> 설치되어 있어요
<sungyo^Server> 출산용 우리쪽에요.
<soyeomul> 예 번식사에 설치되어 있어요
<sungyo^Server> 아, 번식사라고 부르나보네요.
<soyeomul> 예!
<sungyo^Server> 일전에 이모부네 축사에 그거 해드린 적 있거든요.
<soyeomul> 있더라도.. 그거 볼일이 잘 없더라구요.. 실제.. 칸마다 돌아보며 관찰하는게
<soyeomul> 저에겐 더 도움이 되었어요
<sungyo^Server> 음. 화면이 작나요? 혹은 카메라 화면이 축사 동 당 하나씩이 아니고 여러 동을 잡던지요.
<sungyo^Server> 화면 -> 모니터
<soyeomul> 모니터는 잘 되어 있지만.. 제가 참.. 이게 스타일이 그래요 뭐냐면.. 계좌이체도 인터넷뱅킹보다,, 은행까지 직접가서 하고..
<sungyo^Server> 가상머신모다 리얼서버를 선호하시는 타입이시네요.
<soyeomul> 뭔가 머리로 하는거보다 손발이 고생해야지만.. 뭔가 한거 같고
<sungyo^Server> 아, 혹 저런경우에 화면들을 잘 안보시더라구요. 그래서 혹여나..
<soyeomul> 아.. 그런건가봅니다
<soyeomul> 예..
<soyeomul> 전화로 해결할 일도 구태여 읍사무소나 군청까지 찾아가서 담당자 얼굴 보고 이야기하고
<soyeomul> 등등
<soyeomul> 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 흐아
<ujuc> 안녕하세요.....
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<ujuc> :)
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :) ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 오랜만에 들어오네요.;.;
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> irc 클라이언트 설치한 기념.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 무엇으로 설치하셧는지 궁금합니다
<soyeomul> 엑스챗 irssi mirc 오징어 꼴뚜기
<ujuc> Linkinus 입니다...
<ujuc> 맥에서... 개발이 5년째 안되고있는.ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 첨 들어보는.........
<soyeomul> 맥에서 접속하셨나요..
<soyeomul> 전.......... 크롬북에서 접속했어요
<ujuc> https://itunes.apple.com/kr/app/linkinus/id402390998?mt=12
<ujuc> 이거죠..;
<ujuc> 크롬북은 어떻게 접속하나요..? cloud irc 로 들어오시는건가요..?
<ujuc> 크롬에 irc 클라이언트가 있을 꺼같긴한데.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ujuc> 설치하기 귀찬...;;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 안그래도 무거운..
<soyeomul> 굳은모만 크롬북이구여 무른모를 우분투 깔았어요
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 우분투 위에서 Emacs!
<ujuc> 그러시다면 뭐..... 그냥 우분투군요...
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 헠
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> .. os위에 os 를..
<ujuc> emacs는 쓸려고 몇번이나 시도하다..
<ujuc> 버린.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<soyeomul> 마우스로 이맥스 쓰고 있어요
<soyeomul> 마우스로 하면 편해요
<ujuc> 아.. 계속 터미널로 만 사용한 제잘못이군용..
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그나저나 맥
<soyeomul> 맥에선 한글 입력기가 있나요?
<soyeomul> 궁금해요
<ujuc> 기본 입력기도 있습니다.
<soyeomul> 맥은 한번도 못써봐서요
<ujuc> 그리고 구름 입력기가 있죠..
<soyeomul> 아 구름............
<soyeomul> 워........... 구름..
<ujuc> 기본 입력기로 쓰고 있죠 전..
<ujuc> 딱히 구름으로 쓸이유가 잘없기도하고..
<ujuc> 뭐때문인지... 소프트웨어쪽에서는 대응이 느려서...;;;
<soyeomul> 한글 서체는 무엇인지도 궁금해요..
<soyeomul> 전 구글 노토 씁니다..
<ujuc> 따로 수정해서 사용하는 것으니
<ujuc> 기본 산돌인가.ㅡ.ㅡ.
<ujuc> 모르겠네요.
<ujuc> 맥에서는 왠만해서는 순정으로 써서.ㅡ.ㅡ
<sungyo^Server> [
<soyeomul> 맥에서 마우스 쓸 수 있나요?
<ujuc> 당연하죠..!
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 저에겐 싱기방기
<ujuc> ?
<ujuc> 신기하실껀 없는데..
<ujuc> BSD를 아신다면... 그쪽 계열이라고 보시면되요..
<HolyKnight> http://www.slideshare.net/jayjin0427/ss-71896768
<soyeomul> 감점요인: 이메일을 네이버로 쓴다. <-- 이게 어떤 의미인가요?
<ujuc> 그게 어디에 나오는거죠?
<soyeomul> 홀리나이트님이 링크해준 신입개발자생활백서에 나오네요
<soyeomul> 51 of 120
<ujuc> 뭐 저건 그냥 관점이니까 그렇게 신경안쓰셔도 될듯하네요.
<soyeomul> 그냥 유머 같아요//
<ujuc> 묶어서 주세요 했을때
<ujuc> 알집으로 보내지만 않으면 됩니다.
<ujuc> 와 같아요
<ujuc> 그리고 한글 파일로 보내시면 못봅니다와 비슷할거같구요
<soyeomul> 공감공감!
<soyeomul> 우어어
<soyeomul> 저 졸려서
<soyeomul> 이만 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 또 찾아뵐께요;
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;;
<sungyo^Server> 음.. 슬라이드쉐어, 예전에 읽은 기억이 있는데 다시 보니 새롭네요.
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎ 최신판이네요
<ujuc> 오늘 발표하신 내용이네용
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo^Server> 아...새롭게 보이는 이유가..(...)
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-09
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~! 좋은 아침입니다.
<DRACOKR> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 확실히 춥네요.ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> 우웃!
<HEAD|Office> 써니님이다
<HEAD|Office> 우오~!
<HEAD|Office> 어제 완전 정신이 없어가지고 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 Rocket.Chat 운영/관리하시는 분?
<HEAD|Office> 로켓쳇?
<HEAD|Office> 그건 뭘까요.. ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 오즈님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 네~ 헤드님 안녕하세요~
<HEAD|Office> 네 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 오즈님은 이제 다시 회사 복귀하시고 잘 다니시고 계시죠? ㅎ
<lexlove> HEAD|Office: 안녕하세요. 오전에 뵈니 더 반갑네요
<HEAD|Office> 어으
<HEAD|Office> 오우
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 어제는 진짜
<HEAD|Office> 8시까지
<HEAD|Office> 풀로 달리기한 느낌이네요
<HEAD|Office> 아침에 일어나기가 어렵더라고요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 어제 많이 바쁘셨군요
<autowiz> 네 휴가 갔다온지도 2주가 다 되어가고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 방금 사무실로 사기성 전화가 왔네요.
<lexlove> 이번에 개편이 되서 인터넷에서 한글로 사용할수 있다며 저희 회사 관련해서 전남쪽으로 구입이 가능하다고 전화가 왔더라구요
<lexlove> 어디서 약을 팔려구~
<autowiz> 으음... 무슨 말인지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ 한글 도메인을 말씀하시는건지..
<lexlove> 네
<lexlove> 한글도메인인데 그사람이 잘 모르고 매뉴얼대로만 읽는거 같더라구요
<lexlove> 제가 초반에 저흰 홈페이지 안합니다. 했거든요. 그런데 못알아듣고 같음 말만 계속 해요.
<lexlove> 그래서 한글도메인 말씀 하시는거잖아요. 미리 사두라고..
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 했더니 못알아듣고 계속 www 를 영어로 쓰는게 아니고 한글로 쓰는거다..
<lexlove> 아놔~
<autowiz> 한글로 쓰면 더 불편한거 아닌가요?  http://더블유더블유더블유.네이버.컴
<autowiz> 이거뭐 타이핑이 더 늘어나는데요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 오즈님 왜그러세용~
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 이렇게 또 웃어봅니다.ㅎ
<lexlove> 더블유더블유점
<HEAD|Office> 아니죠
<HEAD|Office> 더블유더블유더블유 점 네이버 점 컴
<HEAD|Office> 조용히 숟가락 얹어보려다 실패한거 같네요..
<autowiz> 간발의 차로 실패한거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> WebRTC 운영/구축 해보신 분?
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonKR> Work^ Seony: 회사에서 쓰게요?  무슨 문제 있어요? (저는 무경험이지만)
<Work^Seony> Rocket.Chat이라는 아주 잘만들어진 private용 chatting 프로그램이 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 나오는 Slack이나 HipChat 같이 잘만들었어요
<Work^Seony> 개발툴 서비스랑 연동도 잘되구요
<Work^Seony> 여기서 WebRTC를 사용해서 음성/화상 채팅도 지원하고, 화면 공유도 지원하는데요,
<Work^Seony> 문제는 WebRTC의 화면공유 기능이 단방향 스트리밍이라서, 화면공유를 키면 오디오가 죽어버려요...
<Work^Seony> 분명 누군가가 이걸 해결하거나 하지않았나 싶은데 도무지 방법이 없네요
<jasonKR> 예에~ 끄덕끄덕.  단방향이라고 해도 오됴가 죽을 것은 아닌데...  로켓쳇 오픈소스이고 커뮤니티도 활성화됐으니..(약속은 아니지만,) 저도 찾아 보죠
<jasonKR> twinsenx: 오랜만입니다. 새해 복 많이 받으세요. ^^
<jasonKR> 지난밤엔 '소여물' 황병희님이 다녀갔어요.
<HEAD|Office> 재순님 안녕하세요!
<HEAD|Office> 맛점 하셧나요 ㅎ
<jasonKR> 덕분에요. ^^ ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎ 오늘같은날은 뜨끈한 국물이 떙기네요 ㅎㅎ 저도 밥 먹고왓습니다 ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 동생 졸업식이라 밥 먹고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 중학교, 고등학교?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 중학교 졸업식이였습니다 ㅎ
<lexlove> 이제 힘든 고딩시절이 시작되는군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> jasonKR: 오랜만입니다. 제이슨님. 새해 복 많이 받으십시오 (__) 오홋 황병희님도 다녀가셨군요. 결혼하고 서울에 자리 잡았다는 소식 몇년전에 듣고는 아직 서로 인사가 없었어요 ^^
<jasonKR> 울진?  소 450두 키우시는 분 옆에서 따로 100마리 키운데요.,  딸이 3살이라나? ㅎ 가깝죠?
<twinsenx> jasonKR: 울진이면 대구에서 2시간 40분 내외 거리네요. 개콘에 "소는 누가 키우나" 하더니 축산쪽으로 진로를 잡으셨구나. 어제 품질관리담당자 교육 받느라 포항갔었는데, 진작 알았더라면 울진 찍고 올걸 그랬네요 :-)
<samahui_m> 포항 울산은 많이가는데 울진은 그러고보니 예전에 한번가보고 못가봤군요
<samahui_m> 울진 원자력만 생각나네요
<twinsenx> samahui_m: 혹 울진 찍으로 가면 '핵발전 반대' 피켓도 들고 가겠습니다 ^^;
<samahui_m> 기름도 안나는 나라에서 핵이야  필요하죠.  다만 안전하고 투명한 관리가 문제죠
<samahui_m> 박여사 탄핵 피켓 들고가셔요
<twinsenx> jasonKR: 대구 우분투 사용자 모임은 계속 조용~합니다. 연락 다으면 일년에 한 번정도 모여 커피 한잔 마시고 있습니다. cgh84님은 공군제대해서 복학했구, tkpark님은 민물낚시 하시느라 한달간 경기권에 올라가셨더랬구, 폴리텍 졸업했던 lanhee님은 대구 신세계 아쿠아리움에서 잠시 일하고 있다는군요. 대구
<twinsenx> 근황 이렇습니다.
<jasonKR> 하하하, 많이 고맙습니다. ^^
<lexlove> 전남 우분투 사용자 모임은 없지요?
<twinsenx> samahui_m: 옙. 핵발전 반대 피켓 뒷면에다가 ^^;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오 아는 사람 이야기가 나오니깐 신기하군요 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 우리나라는 대부분의 분야에서 안전이나 투명과는 거리가 멀어서 ㅋ
<jasonKR> "오 아는 사람" 누구? ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lanhee라는 저 분요
<jasonKR> 바겨사? 아~ 예.
<twinsenx> lexlove: 옛날옛날 게시글에 광주든가 전주든가 전남 모임이 있었던걸루 기억합니다만... 게시판 정비 전후로 오랫동안 열람을 안 해봐서 잘 모르겠습니다;
<jasonKR> 있었죠.
<lexlove> 있었군요.
<twinsenx> 외근나갔다가 일몰후 뵙겠습니다 (__) away
<samahui_m> 저도 외근갔다 일몰 후 뵈어요
<HEAD|Office> 와우 지역별로 우분투 사용자분들이 다양하군요 ㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<sungyo^Server> 매번 xchat 접속하기가 귀찮아서, 서버에 irrsi 켜놓고 스크린으로 접속해들어오는데 편하고 좋네요.
<DRACOKR> 전 그냥 irccloud 사이트를 파폭 고정탭으로 ...
<sungyo^Server> 유료이세요?
<sungyo^Server> 서버실 청소를 해야 해서, 전원좀 내리겠습니다.
<imsu> 즐거운 퇴근하셔요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 서버실에 서버를 넣으려니 일이 커지네요.
<sungyo> 서버 들어갔을때 기존 15A~18A에서 23A로 올라가는데, 서버실까지 해놓은 배선 중간중간의 콘센트 용량이 15A에요.
<sungyo> 하;; 콘센트를 해체하고 바로 배선을 넣던지, 콘센트를 용량큰거로 바꾸던지 해야하는데 전업사 문을 닫아 서버실 내려놓고 결국 업무가 끝나(?)네요.
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 선교님이 Screen 말씀하셔서 생각난건데 저도 tmux 버리고 screen 사용해볼까 싶어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보통 tmux는 디폴트가 아니니깐 다른 서버에서 작업할 때는 헷갈릴 것 같아요
<sungyo> screen이 디폴트였나요? 저는 설치해서 쓰던 기억이...
<soyeomul> 밥먹고 올께요;
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> ls
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 후이즈 정보에 이름을 적으려니 어데다 적어야 할지 몰라서
<soyeomul> 버벅이는 중이어요
<soyeomul> soyeomul is unknown (~user@223.62.178.115)
<soyeomul> 요렇게 뜨는데 unknown 대신 이름을 넣고 싶은데요
<soyeomul> 채팅을 간만에 하니 새롭네요 모든것들이
<soyeomul> 일단 소여물은 주고 왔어요 저녁 소여물
<soyeomul> 날씨가 춥네요
<soyeomul> 또 한파가 오려나..
<soyeomul> 내일은 구제역 백신약 수령하러 군청에 들립니다
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 나갓다 들어오시는 분
<soyeomul> 반갑습니다
<soyeomul> 아하 오늘도 크롬북 자랑이나 하고 자러가야것네요
<soyeomul> 크롬북... 커널이 리눅스! 요게 가장 맘에 들고요
<soyeomul> 우분투가 깔린다는게 그다음으로 맘에 들어요
<soyeomul> 우분투가 깔리면.. GNU Emacs 이맥스도 깔리고요
<soyeomul> Emacs 가 깔리면 그 안에 이메일 프로그램 Gnus 를 쓸 수 있기에..
<soyeomul> Gnus 는 맥이나 BSD 에서도 쓸 수 있지만..
<soyeomul> 그러나..
<soyeomul> Gnus 개발자가 Gnu 데비안을 좋아하는고로.. 그래서 저도 BSD 나 맥대신 크롬북을
<soyeomul> 선택하였습니다.
<soyeomul> 지금 매우 만족합니다.
<soyeomul> 아 그러고보니 크롬북 자랑이 아니고 Gnus 광고였습니다.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> soyeomul: 황현승님이시죠?
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 아니아니, 황병희 님이시죠?
<soyeomul> 아뇨.. 황병희입니다.
<soyeomul> 선교님 꾸벅,,
<soyeomul> 예 선교님 저녁식사는 하셨는지요..
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 아 그러셨군요. 이제 기억이 나요. 커뮤니티에서 글 읽은게요.
<soyeomul> 퇴근 시간이신가요..
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 네. 저녁 먹고 나왔어요.
<soyeomul> 어제 구글독스로 작성한 문서를 보니깐 언어학 계통 대학원에 다니시는지요..
<soyeomul> 그냥 궁금..
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 뭐...저도 제택근무(?)라 일 마치면 퇴근인데, 서버실에 서버 들여놓다 보니 전기 용량이 문제가 생겨서..그리고 전업사는 다 문을 닫아서...강제 퇴근 조치 되었네요. ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 아, 네...뭐... 언어와 관련된 내용을 상세히 그리고 소상히 다루는 편이기는 해요.
<soyeomul> 아.. 며칠전 서버를 구매하신걸 봤어요 대화방에서요;
<soyeomul> 언어를 소상히 다루는 오픈소스 해커?
<soyeomul> 같아보여서요..
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 고전 중동언어나 고전 그리스어를 해독하는 일을 하는 학교다보니 그러네요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 엇, 어찌 제 희망사항을 ...ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 저도... 문서를 잘 다루고 싶어요..
<soyeomul> 작성하셨던 문서를 보니 내공이 남달라보였어요
<soyeomul> 쉽지 않았을터인데..
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 아;;;
<soyeomul> 저의 개인적인 꿈은.. 딸래미를 오픈소스 해커에 입문시키는것!!!
<soyeomul> 냐...
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 뭐...해석학을 다루는 학교다 보니, 잘 써진 글이 아니면 글 대우를 안해주는지라서요...( _ _)
<soyeomul> 작업용으로 쓰시는 데스크탑이 우분투인가요?
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 아... 네.
<soyeomul> 우분투 맞다면 판번호도 궁금합니다
<soyeomul> 그리고 웹브라우저를 무엇으로 쓰시는지.. 파여폭스 크롬
<soyeomul> 등등
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 사무실(?) 내에 한대 빼고는 다 우분투(12.04)이고, 노트북은 14.04에요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 저는 크롬 써요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 업그레이드 안 하시나요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 와우
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 크롬 유저 입니다
<soyeomul> 아.. 전.. crouton 으로 설치된 우분투라서..
<soyeomul> 판올림이 불가능합니다
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 그으게... 환경을 구성하려면 동일 버전으로 맞춰야 하는데, 12년도에 도입한거라서 그러네요.
<soyeomul> 하지만 12.04 의 장점이 하나 있어요
<soyeomul> 나비 나비 나비 나비 나비
<soyeomul> 아.. 12년도에 도입한 것이라..
<soyeomul> 제 크롬북도 12년쯔음 나온거라 12.04 가 적당하긴 합니다
<soyeomul> 자
<soyeomul> 다음 질문 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 선교님은 이메일을 어떤 환경에서 쓰시는지요..
<soyeomul> 제 관심사가 이메일 프로그램인지라...
<soyeomul> 하합;;
<soyeomul> 관심사가 아니라 질문이 재미없었다면 죄송합니다;; ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 에고 erc 삽질이나 하러 가야것어요
<soyeomul> (저도 크롬 좋아합니다)
<SunGyo^ircCloud> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=24174&sid=bf531a5a984c20401915b5ed5df9c828
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 mutt 사용 중이에요
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 이전에 써놓은 글인데 찾으려 들어가보니 이거... 홈페이지가 바뀌어 시간이 좀 걸렸네요. 로그인도 안되고, 손수 찾아왔네요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 이메일은 gmail을 그냥 웹으로 쓰고 있어요.
<soyeomul> loscane 님이신가요? 포럼 필명이요?
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 네.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 기억나세요?^^;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그럼 기억납니다.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> cli상에서 mail을 보낼 때는 sendmail 쓰고, 이메일의 경우...
<soyeomul> 당시 느낌이.. 꽤 우분투 및 오픈소스를 사랑하는 분이라는걸 느꼈어요
<soyeomul> 고맙습니다 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 리눅스를 사랑해주셔서요.. 진심입니다!
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 아...저도 감사합니다...(꾸벅..)
<soyeomul> 저 잠시 재진입해볼께요 erc 설정을 변경했어요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅,,
<soyeomul>  soyeomul is 황병희 (~soyeomul@223.62.178.115)
<soyeomul> whois 정보에 이렇게 한글로 "황병희" 가 뜨는지요 다른분도요;
<soyeomul> 확인 부탁드려요
<soyeomul> type /whois soyeomul
<soyeomul> 한글이 좋아서요;
<Feren^IRCCloud> soyeomul: 황병희 (soyeomul@223.62.178.115)
<soyeomul> 아.. 감사합니다!!!
<SunGyo^ircCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/4zf71ilU/
<soyeomul> 감사합니다.
<soyeomul> 유니코드의 힘!
<soyeomul> 이제 잉여잉여 하다가 졸리면 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 문서작업은 구제역 예방 접종 한 후에.. 하려구요 한우 100두 정보..
<SunGyo^ircCloud> ㅎㅎㅎ 오늘 하루도 수고하셨어요..
<soyeomul> 예,,^^;;;
<soyeomul> mutt 도 참 내공이 필요한 프로그램인데 아직도 쓰시는지요..
<soyeomul> 주로 커널 해커들이 mutt 를 많이 쓰시더라구요..
<soyeomul> 아 마따 토발즈형님은 Gmail 을 그냥 생짜배기 웹으로..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 평소에는 지메일 웹이나 앱으로 사용 하다가, 터미널 작업 도중 필요하면 열어서 사용하고 있어요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 그렇게 어렵진 않더라고요
<soyeomul> 딱 2달 써봤어요.. html 메일 날라오면.. 깨갱하다.. 웹으로 확인 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 그게 15년전이구나..
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 이멕스 쓰시는분들은 이멕스에서 메일 조회 많이 하시는거 같더라구요.
<soyeomul> 예.
<soyeomul> alt-x gnus
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 아, 말씀하신 gnus
<soyeomul> 예,,
<soyeomul> 근데 정말 이메일이 좋은 사람이 아니면.. 쓰기 어려워요..
<soyeomul> 한때 이메일 헤더 분석만 11년간 해왔었어요.. 미친놈처럼..
<soyeomul> 그때 사용했던게 mutt, gnus, 천둥새
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 음? 메일 헤더를요?
<soyeomul> 예.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 뭐..있나요?
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 잘 몰라서요.
<soyeomul> 이메일에 미쳐버리면.. 그렇게 변합니다..
<soyeomul> 세상의 모든 메일과 뉴스그룹의 메시지 헤더를 살펴보고 분석분석
<soyeomul> 이젠 그렇게는 몬하고.. 소여물이나.. 주면서 딸래미를 키우고 있어요
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 궁금해서요. 특별히 헤더를 분석하신 이유가 있으신가 해서요.
<soyeomul> 글쎄요.. 좋아하는걸.. 이유를 얘기하자니 참 어렵네요
<soyeomul> 그냥 좋아서 한거였어요..
<soyeomul> 모든 컴퓨팅 자원을 이메일 하나에 투자를 했어요
<soyeomul> 메일을 보내고 받고.. 어떤 경로를 통해 메일이 날라가고 등등
<soyeomul> 테스트 메일을 하루에 수백통씩 쏴보기도 하고
<soyeomul> 프로페셔널 스패머와 당당히.. 다이다이 뜰 자신도 있었지만..
<soyeomul> 결론은 소여물~
<SunGyo^ircCloud> (전 잠시 일좀)
<soyeomul> 예~
<samahui_m> 저녁식사들은 맛있게 하셨나요?
<soyeomul> 꾸벅,,
<samahui_m> 먹고 살자고 일하는데 다들 맛저들 하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요`
<samahui_m> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 사마휘는
<soyeomul> 삼국지
<soyeomul> 에서 봣어요
<soyeomul> 닉이 아름답네요
<soyeomul> 잉여잉여 하다보니 들어오시는 분 모두가 반갑네요
<samahui_> 제접 했습니다
<samahui_> 이놈의 커피숍 공유기...
<samahui_> 자꾸 접속이 되었다 안되었다 하는군요
<soyeomul> 저도 다시 접속할께요;
<samahui_m> 휴
<samahui_m> 공유기 건드려서 접속자 다 쫓아 냈더니 접속이 좀 원활하군요
<samahui_m> 삼국지에 나오는 사마휘 맞습니다만.... 보통은 사마의랑 사마휘를 착각하더라고요
<soyeomul> 읽은지 오래되어서.. 사마의와 사마휘의 차이를 지금은 가물가물하네요
<soyeomul> 대략.. 군사 책략가로 기억합니다
<soyeomul> 사마의였나..
<soyeomul> 사마휘는 사마의 형제였나요?
<soyeomul> 아하.. 어렵네요
<samahui_m> 수경선생으로
<samahui_m> 와룡 봉추를 유비에게 소개해주죠
<samahui_m> 두사람의 친구이자 스승격인 사람입니다
<soyeomul> 그럼 조조 진영이 아니군요 사마휘선생은..
<samahui_m> 역사적 실존 인물로는 항상 얼굴에 미소를 잃지 않았던 덕망있고 유쾌한 분이죠
<soyeomul> 예 하마트면 제가 조조 진영 인물로 오해할뻔 했어요;;
<soyeomul> 설명 감사합니다;
<samahui_m> 예 야인입니다
<soyeomul> 야인... 이것이 핵심인가봐요..
<soyeomul> 오픈소스 해커분들은 거의 다 야인...
<soyeomul> 냐...
<soyeomul> 사마휘님께선 작업용 컴퓨터가 어떻게 되나요? 우분투 맥 BSD 아님 데비안..
<soyeomul> 궁금하네요^^;
<soyeomul> 페도라!
<soyeomul> 일 수도 있다는 생각이 들었어요
<soyeomul> 절대로 윈텐은 아닐거같아요
<soyeomul> 저런..
<samahui_m> 여기 환경이 불안해서 나중에 다시 접속해야 겠군요
<samahui_m> 전 우분투 민트 엘리멘터리 그리고 크런치뱅 등등 다 써요
<samahui_m> 지금 구축해 놓은건 대부분 민트군요
<samahui_m> 이 휴대용 태블릿은 유일한 윈도우 머신입니다
<samahui_m> 클라우드펀딩으로 제작판매하는 맥북프로용 올인원 도킹도 있군요... 이거 부족해서 눈길도 안주던 맥프로에 새생명을 줄 수 있을지...
<samahui_m> https://youtu.be/GxwOxeSpzyg
<samahui_m> 가격도 72달러로 저렴하네요
<soyeomul> 와.. 우분투 민트
<soyeomul> 맥북 프로는 이쁘네요
<soyeomul> 72달러면 72만원?
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 7만 2천원?
<soyeomul> 아.. 맥북 가격이 아니네요.. 순간 놀랬어요
<soyeomul> 맥북은 비싼거로 알고 있었기에.. 쉽게 정리가 되네요;
<soyeomul> 맥북도 이쁘지만.. 전 크롬북에 더 눈이 가요~
<soyeomul> 좀전에 미디어텍 칩을 장착한 크롬북이 곧 시장에 나올거 같다는 기사를 봤어요
<soyeomul> Rowan 이라는 코드네임을 가진 크롬북인데요.. MT8176 헥사코어 칩이 탑재되어 나올거라고 하더이다..
<soyeomul> 움............
<soyeomul> 다음 거세 6마리를 출하시키고 나면 한번 구매를 하고 싶어지는 크롬북...
<samahui_m> 크롬북은 가지고 노는 정도... 맥프로는 개발용... 엄연히 용도가 다르죠
<samahui_m> 다만 이번에 맥북 프로가 가볍고 얇게 나오다보니 포트들이 부족해서 개발용에서 제외 시켰었는데 위에 올려놓은 제품이 나와서 그 부족한 부분을 일부 충족해주게 되어서 올린겁니다
<soyeomul> 개발일도 하시나봐요,,
<soyeomul> 전 크롬북에서 Emacs 만 돌아가면 만고땡~
<soyeomul> 냐함;;
<soyeomul> 우분투 깔리고;
<soyeomul> 링크 드립니다 ROWAN 크롬북 소식:
<soyeomul> https://chromeunboxed.com/new-chromebook-rowan-will-have-bright-32-lg-display/
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 2월 7일이면 최근 소식 맞죠?
<soyeomul> 토발즈 행님도 크롬북에 리눅스 깔아 쓴다고 하더라구요;
<soyeomul> 페도라를 깔았다는 소문이..
<soyeomul> 그곳에서 커널 테스트를..
<soyeomul> 픽셀 1 이지 싶어요
<soyeomul> 디스플레이가 짱이라고 구글+ 에다 자랑을..
<soyeomul> 저도 만약 저 신제품 크롬북을 진짜로 획득하게 된다면..
<soyeomul> 우분투 깔고 아얄씨 접속해서 자랑하려구요..
<soyeomul> 하합;;
<soyeomul> 희망사항~
<soyeomul> 지금 쓰고 있는 크롬북은 2011년에 출시된 좀 오래된거라 성능도 디스플레이도 좀 그래요;
<soyeomul> 정말 돌아간다는 느낌정도..
<soyeomul> 유튜브 동영상은 그래도 볼 수 있어요
<samahui_m> 전 지금 윈도우깔려나온 와콤달린 테블렛에 우분투나 민트 깔아볼가 생각중입니다.
<samahui_m> 아직은 테블릿 기능을 다 사용하려면 윈도우가 났겠다 싶기도 하지만... 와콤 드라이버만 확보되면 그냥 리눅스로 이놈도 갈아 업고 싶네요
<twinsenx> soyeomul: 오랜만입니다~ 새해 복 많이 받으세요~
<samahui_m> 11인치에  M시퓨 들어간 놈이 40만원대라... 가격도 착하고 쓸만하네요
<samahui_m> 아톰 아닌거 만으로도 쓸만할거 같아요
<samahui_m> 확실히 11인치에 fullhd는 좀 눈아프네요
<samahui_m> 그래도 선명해서 좋네요
<soyeomul> 아 기억났어요 구석기님 맞으시죠?
<soyeomul> twinsenx: 구석기님 꾸벅,,
<twinsenx> 예 트윈센 구석기 변ㅌ ㅋ 입니다 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아이디를 변경했나요? 한참 갸웃거렸어요..
<twinsenx> soyeomul: 아이디 변경은 아니고 포럼게시판 아이디랑 irc 닉이랑 다르게 쓰고 있어요. 외국인은 '구석기' 한글 글자를 못 읽을 것 같아서 ㅋ
<soyeomul> 사마휘님 11인치 40만원대면 비싸요..
<soyeomul> 예 구석기님.. 하여간 너무 반갑네요;
<soyeomul> 대구 가더라도 볼일만 보고 후다닥 다시 울진으로 오곤했어요
<soyeomul> 소여물 줘야해서요;; ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 소여물 주는 시간은 아침/저녁 하루 2회
<soyeomul> 대구 울진 거리는 2시간 30분
<soyeomul> 당진-영덕 30번 고속도로 뚫려서 2시간 30분
<soyeomul> 안뚫렸으면 3시간
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 사마휘님 바쁘시네요.. @@;
<twinsenx> soyeomul: 흘 가깝다면 가깝고 멀다면 먼 거리죠. 상반기 이내에 울진 한번 찍으러 가겠습니다. 연락되고 시간되는 우분투 대구 친구들이랑
<soyeomul> 오시면 제가 국밥 한그릇 살께요
<soyeomul> 울진에 오시면 연락주세요: 010-7558-5952 황벼어희
<soyeomul> 황병희
<twinsenx> soyeomul: 옙 (소고기) 국밥 ㅋㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> irclog 어제 2월 8일자 로그 보고있었습니다. 반틈 정도 봤네요. ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아..
<samahui_> 국밥을 위해 울진을 갈까 순간 망설였네요
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 선약이 있어서 이만 나가볼께요 다음에 또 뵈어요~
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 넵
<samahui_> 좋은 밤들 되세요~~~~~
<soyeomul> 사마휘님 또봐요~~~~
<twinsenx> 옙 안녕히
<soyeomul> 꾸벅,
<soyeomul> 전 지금 크롬북 정보 둘러보고 있어요..
<twinsenx> 옙 크롬북에 우분투 설치해서 쓰구 계시군요. 저는 옛날 대구 모임에서 보셨던 에이서 ao756 넷북에 우분투 16.04랑 우분투 마테 16.04랑 듀얼부팅 쓰구 있어유
<twinsenx> 원래 게으름쟁이지만 나이 들수록 귀차니즘이 하늘을 찌르고 있어서... 한글 입력기는 버그가 있건말건 파이틱스 fcitx루 뭉기적거리구 있습니다
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 궁금한게 있는데, 저장된 지문인식정보를 해독하여 다른 지문인식기의 인식에 활용할수 있을까요?(쉽게 말해 지문정보 해킹 및 활용)
<twinsenx> SunGyo^ircCloud: 제가 문외한이라 우답이겠으, 지디넷 기사에서 "유출시키더라도 알아내기 어렵다"라고 했지 "불가능하다"라고는 하지 않았으니, 활용 가능하다고 보고싶네유 http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20151009125020&type=det&re=
<twinsenx> 겠으, > 겠으나,
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 감사합니다. ;)
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 그러니까, 서버에 지문값을 저장을 하더라도 해쉬화에 단방향으로 저장할테니, 알아내기 어려울 것이다..라는 거네요.
<twinsenx> SunGyo^ircCloud: 그러나 수십년 계속되온 한쿡 보안관행을 볼짝시면, 수집은 마구잡이로 해놓고 보관은 야무지게 안 하는 경향이 있으니
<twinsenx> 어렵지도 않을 보관 주체들이 여기저기 있으리라 짐작되옵니다
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 그리고 그렇게 문제좀 터져 주어야 이슈가 될테구요.
<soyeomul> 아오 내일은 오전/오후 모두 구제역 예방 접종을 해야할 거 같아요 100마리..
<soyeomul> 그래서 이만 자러갈께요;
<soyeomul> 모두들 수고하세요,, 감사합니다!!!
<twinsenx> 아... IT든 축산이든 정치든 뭐든 편한게 없군요. 창조역 구제역 애국역..
<twinsenx> away coffee break
<dark> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQS5vPSAxSZ/
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-10
<jasonKR> 좋은 아침입니다. (좀 춥다
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> dkssud
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> 써니님이닷 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하십니까 ㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> Work^Seony: 써니님 있는쪽은 따뜻한가요? 여긴 진짜 이불밖으로 나가는것 자체가 곤욕이네요..
<Work^Seony> 따뜻합니다
<Work^Seony> 여기 사는 사람들 기준으로는 좀 쌀쌀하구요
<jun_> 1년 내내 따듯한곳 없을까요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아프리카? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 추운것도 싫고...더운것도 싫네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아.. 아프리카는 더운곳이군요.ㅎ
<jun_> lexlove: ㅎㅎㅎ 김병만 따라서 가봐야하나 생각하고 있었어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 윽~ 벌레땜시 전 별로에요..
<jun_> lexlove: 음.... 두바이 가서 문지기를 할까봐요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 버려진 스포츠카 몰면서요?
<jun_> 버려진것도 잘 나갈꺼 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그럴거 같아요. 기름값도 쌀거 같네요
<jun_> 우리나라는 죽었다 깨나도 기름값이 싸질일은 없을테고..
<jun_> 남자의 로망인 차를 사고 싶지만.... 유지를 할수 없기에... 포기합니다 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 지방은 차가 더 필요하답니다.
<Work^Seony> 하와이랑 캘리포니아 날씨가 1년 내내 따뜻하죠
<jun_> 하와이...캘리포니아!!!
<jun_> 괜히 롤이 생각나네요...
<Work^Seony> 캘리포니아는 사실 따뜻하다기보단, 연중 18도를 내내 유지한다고 하니까 시원하면서 따뜻하다고 해야하나
<lexlove> 제가 만약 버스로 출근을 한다면 오롯이 버스타는 시간만 1시간 10분~30분 버스정류장 이동시간 및 버스기다리는 시간을 합하면 거짐 2시간이 걸려요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 연중 24도 정도인데, 사실 여기 사는 사람들 기준으로 22도 밑으로 내려가면 춥다고 느끼거든요
<jun_> lexlove: 광양내려가서 버스를 두대 봤나? 그럴꺼예요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 와~ 살아보고 싶네요.
<Work^Seony> 습도가 적고 바람이 강해서, 22도 아래로 내려가면 실제로 추워요
<jun_> Work^Seony: 오호~ 좋은데요?
<Work^Seony> 가끔 18도 밑으로 내려갈 때가 있는데, 그런 날에는 진짜로 전기장판을 꺼낼까도 고민해봅니다
<Work^Seony> 제가 겨울을 좋아하거든요.  추위를 좋아해서...
<Work^Seony> 18도 하면 뭐가 추워 하시겠지만, 막상 겪어보면 춥습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 옷이 얇은 이유도 있겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 그럼 궁금한게 꽃도 1년내내 볼수 있나요?
<lexlove> 당연한걸 물었나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 되게 기분이 이상하네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ^^
<Work^Seony> 왠지, 한국가면 한국말 하는 사람 만날 수 있나요? 하는 질문 같아서... ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 한국오시면 한국말은 하는데무슨말인지 못알아듣겠끔 말하는 사람이 많아서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 간절이 듣고자하면 하늘이 도와주지 않나요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> s/간절이/간절히
<jun_> 우주의 기운도 받아야할판이죠
<autowiz> 보통 전산기계실이 20~25 도 인대ㅔ
<autowiz> 인데 조금 있다보면 춥습니다
<jun_> autowiz: 저 지금 외투까지 다 입고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 우분투에 자막재생이 가능한 플레이어 뭐가 있을까요..?
<lexlove> km플레이어였던가? 기억이 잘 안나네요.ㅎ
<jun_> 오호~ 찾아볼께요~
<lexlove> m플레이어인가?
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 옛날에는 보미플레이어? 그거 썼었는데
<jun_> 지금은 개발중단되고 설치를 할수가 없네요
<lexlove> 최근에 영화 플레이 해봣는데 아무것도 설치안하고 그냥 더블클릭으로 되던데요.
<jun_> 오호... 요새는 어느정도 다 되나보네요
<jun_> 자막 싱크 안맞아서 답답했던적이 참 많았는데..
<lexlove> 그랬었지요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 폰으로 옮기거나 윈도우에서 재생해서 보곤 했었는데.. 한동안 안보다가... 다시 미드를 좀 보려고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 뭐 재미난 미드라도 있나요?
<jun_> timeless 한번 보려구요
<jun_> 그림도 안본게 있어서 쭉 볼까 생각중이기도 하구요
<jun_> 웨스트월드 시즌1 끝나는거 본게 마지막이니까... 한달넘게 좀 쉬었네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 웨스트월드가 시즌1이었어요?
<lexlove> 진짜 최근에 제일 재미있게 본 미드였어요.
<jun_> 전 처음에는 그냥저냥 보다가... 마지막화에서 반전...크~
<lexlove> 돌로레스 너무 맘에 들어요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 전 처음부터 강렬한 인상을 받았어요.
<jun_> 중간에 그 안경낀 흑인 박사있잖아요..
<jun_> 걔도 로봇이었다는거부터 엄청 충격이었죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저두요. 와 엄청 충격이었어요.
<jun_> 스토리가 진짜 탄탄하던데.. 얼른 시즌2 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<jasonKR> 아~ WW 개잼있겠다.  봐야지. 왕좌의 게임도 못 보고 있는데...ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 제가 본 미드 중 최고였어요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아. 본게 몇개 안되네요.^^;;
<jasonKR> lex love: House of cards 봤어요?
<lexlove> 아니요
<jasonKR> 위기의 주부들'은요?
<lexlove> 도리도리....
<jasonKR> 위기의 주부들, 고전이 됐겠지만 강추! 그리고 House of cards 근작이지만 역시 강추
<jun_> 왕좌의게임도 시즌5 까지밖에 못봐서;;;
<jun_> 호도였나? 걔가 왜 호도라고 불리는지 이유알면 깜짝 놀랄꺼라고 하던데.. 아직도 못봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> house of cards 가 정치적인 드라마 아닌가요?
<jasonKR> 맞아요. 정치
<jasonKR> 정치를 배경으로 한..ㅋ
<lexlove> 블랙리스트, CSI 이런 종류로 봤네요.ㅎ
<jun_> 그게 되게 재밌긴 한데 호볼호가 갈린다고 들어서요
<jun_> 제가 정치적인걸 좋아하지 않는게 있기도하구요
<jasonKR> ㅋㅋㅋ "안봤으면 말을 하지 말~" ㅋ
<jun_> 네....
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonKR> 농담이요. ㅋ 금방 시무룩해지시긴! 버럭
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 스릴러나, 공상과학적인걸 좋아합니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 화이트컬러 재밌게 보다가
<jun_> 주인공이 게이라는 소문이 돌면서 갑자기 급 보기 싫어져서 안봤구요
<lexlove> 전 성소수자들에 대해 조금 관대한 편입니다.
<jun_> 저도 관대하다고 생각했거든요
<jun_> 근데 주인공이 되게 남자가 봐도 멋있다~ 라고 생각하다가 뜬금없이 게이란 말을 들으니까...영......
<lexlove> 예전에 술자리에서 아는 여자지인이 술취서 그랬는지 제 입안에 혀를 넣는 끔찍한 경험을 하게 되었어요.
<lexlove> 순간이었지만 막 토할것 처럼 끔찍하더라구요.
<jasonKR> 저는 개인적으로 '성소수자' <-- 라는 단어 싫어요. 걍 동성애자'하면 되지...뭘 소수야? ㅋ
<lexlove> 그때 드는 생각이.. ㅎㅎ
<jun_> ..........
<jasonKR> 깨물어 버리 ㅋ
<lexlove> 동성애자보다 높이는 말인줄 알고 썼어요.
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 그때 드는 생각이 동성애자는 이성과 키스를 하면 이런 기분이겠구나..
<jun_> 으~
<jasonKR> lex love: 숫적으로 작다'는 거 아녀요? 몰라서 물음
<lexlove> 네.. 숫자적으로 적다는 표현이었어요
<jasonKR> "그때 드는 생각이 동성애자는 이성과 키스를 하면 이런 기분이겠구나.." <--- 아~ 일리있는 생각.이겠네요. 역시 몰랐었음.
<lexlove> 여튼 그 사건 이후로 좀 관대하게 보고 있습니다.
<lexlove> 그뒤로 술마실때는 그녀옆에 안앉았습니다. 되도록 멀리~~~
<jasonKR> 또래?
<lexlove> 제가 이성애자라는 것도 알게되었지요.ㅋ
<lexlove> 네.
<jun_> 술취하면 그냥 옆사람에게..???
<lexlove> 네네.
<jun_> 그런건 아니겠죠?
<lexlove> 맞아요. 술주정인거 같아요. 그런데 많이 취해보이지는 않았어요.
<jasonKR> jun _: HOC 보세요. 정치아니요. HR이요.
<jun_> HDC???
<jasonKR> House Of Cards
<jun_> 아하~
<jasonKR> Human Relationship
<jun_> 일단 봐야겠네요 ㅎ
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 서버님께서 새로이 전산실에 들어오신 바람에...
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 전기 다 내리고 배선공사부터 다시 하고 있네요. 암페어가 15-18암페어를 넘어 23암페어까지 육박할 상황에, 콘센트가 남아나지 않을거 같다 생각이 들어서 이거를 걷어내고, 전열기구용 배선은 새로깔고, 이러고 있네요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 그럼 전 또 선깔러 갑니다.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 추우니 일 하기가 싫네요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 선 깔는건 잘되시나요?
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 외부작업은 끝났고 이제 내부에서 하면 되요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 이제는 난로 쬐면서 할 수 있어요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 추운데 고생하셨습니다.^^
<autowiz> 선까는거 꽤 힘들지요 ㅠㅠ
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 다행이도 선이 깔려는 있어서, 기존에 콘센트 제거하고 다이렉트로 연결하고, 죽어있는 콘센트 살리고 그정도 범위에요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 히사시부리!
<SunGyo^ircCloud> ( = = ) /
<PowerInt64> hi
<jasonKR> 안녕하세요~
<PowerInt64> 와
<PowerInt64> 안녕하세요
<jasonKR> ^^
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<PowerInt64> 여기 다들 잘하시는분들이시죠
<PowerInt64> 저는 안드로이드 어플 개발자입니다
<jasonKR> 뭘?? 잘해요? ㅋ
<PowerInt64> 리눅스, 유닉스
<PowerInt64> 서버쪽?
<lexlove> 전 잘 못합니다.^^;
<jasonKR> 풉 ㅋ      왜 글케 상상하시는지 몰라두..  PASS
<PowerInt64> ㅎㅎ
<PowerInt64> 리눅스 명령어쓰면
<PowerInt64> 가끔
<PowerInt64> -- << 작대기 두개쓰던데
<PowerInt64> -한개랑 -- 이거랑 무슨차이에요?
<jasonKR> 그거 의미있는데.. 옵션이랑 뭐더라~ (잊었음 ㅠㅠ)
<ircCloud^Seony> -는 짧고 -- 붙으면 옵션이 길죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<PowerInt64> 맥에서 터미널 다룰줄 아시는분 계세용?
<jasonKR> - 옵션 -- 아규먼트 (한글로 머라더라? ) 아~ Work^ Seony 왜 나는 반토막씩만 아는거죠? ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥에서 터미널을 따로 다뤄야되나요? 걍 다 똑같은데요
<jasonKR> Power Int64: 이 체널 계신 모든 분들 다 터미널 씁니다.
<jasonKR> 근데, 멕쓰는 분들은 소수다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 입니다.  lex love ㅋ
<PowerInt64> 지금 제가 터미널에 대한 기초를 익히고 싶은데요
<PowerInt64> 뭐부터 해야할지 전혀 감이 안잡혀서요
<PowerInt64> 조금만 도움을 주실수 있을까요..
<jasonKR> PowerInt64: 정정합니다. "-옵션 (공백) 아규먼트" 이며, "--옵션 (아규먼트 없는 옵션)"에 사용합니다.
<PowerInt64> 아니면 참고할만한 사이트주소라도 알려주시면 ㅠ
<PowerInt64> jasonKR 감사합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 터미널의 기초가 아니라 유닉스 명령어를 배우셔야하는 건데요
<jasonKR> PowerInt64: 터미널 학습이 아니라, 아마도 쉘 학습"을 원하시는 듯.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> http://wiki.kldp.org/HOWTO/html/Adv-Bash-Scr-HOWTO/index.html
<SunGyo^ircCloud> ֔PowerInt64
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 처음 뵙겠습니다. 실례가 되지 않는다면, 터미널을 공부하는데에 대한 목적을 혹시 여쭤도 될런지요.
<jasonKR> 선교님, 내가 대신 감사. 글 열어보니....내 즐겨찾기에 있었다고 표시 보이네요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 저는 -- 옵션에서도 인자를 넣은 기억이 있어서요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 대신에 들어가는 방식이 조금 다른가봐요.  --log-file=FILE
<jasonKR> 아규먼트 = 인자" <--- 이 한글이 생각안나서...ㅠㅠ
<SunGyo^ircCloud> ^^;; 저도 얼마전까지 몰랐어요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 일반적으로 -r, -l등은 옵션에 대한 약어 입력을 받으며, 하이픈 두개 '--'들어갈 시에는 해당 옵션에 대한 fullname을 적어넣거나 해당 옵션 안에 세부 옵션을 역시 fullname으로 적는 식이에요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 음. 생각해보니 해당 옵션 안에 세부 옵션이라 하면 설명이 맞지 않네요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> -- 이게 fullname, - 이게 악어.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 악어 -> 약어
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 아. 해당 옵션 내 세부 옵션으로 분류되는 경우도 있네요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud>  -l, --links                 copy symlinks as symlinks
<SunGyo^ircCloud>  -L, --copy-links            transform symlink into referent file/dir
<SunGyo^ircCloud>      --copy-unsafe-links     only "unsafe" symlinks are transformed
<SunGyo^ircCloud>      --safe-links            ignore symlinks that point outside the source tree
<SunGyo^ircCloud>      --munge-links
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 이렇게 보시면 설명이 되네요. -l은 --links의 약어 옵션.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> -L경우 카피 링크인데, 카피 링크 항목중  여러 항목들이 세부항목으로 나타나네요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 음. 안나타나시네요. 쉘 명령어를 자바의 클래스로 비유하여 설명하는 재미있는 이야기를 들려드리고 싶은데 말이죠..
<lexlove> 주말 잘 보내세요.^^
<waagrr> 노트북의 우분투를 새로 밀어야겠어요 이제 슬슬 많은것들이 꼬인듯 싶네요
<waagrr> 14.04 그대로 갈지 16.04로 갈지 고민이 됩니다.
<jun_> 저는 새로운 OS가 나오면 호기심때문에 매번 밀어서요;;
<jun_> 딱히 외관상 달라진거 없지만.그래도 밀어야 직성이 풀리네요
<DRACOKR> 전 PC는 16.04이고 서버는 14.04입니다
<jun_> 저도 이만 퇴근하겠습니다!!
<jun_> 불금되세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 14.04 지원이 끝나지 않았나요? 별 일 없다면 16.04 추천 드립니다.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 저녁먹을 시간이 되니 꼼꼼함 수치가 자꾸 다운되어 내려가네요.
<DRACOKR> LTS는 5년 지원이라 14.04는 2019년 4월까지 지원되겠죠
<DRACOKR> 컴터 기준에는 2년이면 한세대 아닙니까 ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 아직까지 12.04로 버티는 1인입니다.
<DRACOKR> 12.04는 정말 교체 타이밍이네요 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 서버들은 14.xx 내지 16.xx 에요. 데스크탑들만 12.04
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 그런데 판을 올리려면 다같이 올려야 하니 번거로와서 버티고 있어요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 뭐...테스크탑들도, 14.04가 원활히 돌아가는 환경들은 아니긴 하구요. 다들 연세 되신(?) 분들이셔서요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> (이쯤에서 누군가가 10.04를 쓴다는 이야기를 해주셔야...)
<DRACOKR> 제 데탑은 10년된건데요 뭐. 16.04 돌립니다 ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 무겁지 않나요?
<DRACOKR> 체감으로는 민트보다는 조금 더 무거운데 우분투 14.04나 12.04하고는 큰 차이 모르겠습니다.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 아...
<DRACOKR> CPU는 E6550 이고, 램4기가,  nVidia 8500GT 사양입니다.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 오. E6550
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 이번에 제가 드린게 E5620인데 제 서버보다 시피유가 좋으신데요.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 그리고 그 앞전에 쓰고 있던 서버는 Q6600...
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 모두다 저에겐 주력들이에요 *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<DRACOKR> 10년전엔 정말 좋은 CPU였죠 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 네...
<SunGyo^ircCloud> (그리고 전 지금도 좋다고 믿고 싶...)
<DRACOKR> 제 서버는 인텔 D525MW 보드
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 동일한 보드를 전 로그 서버로 쓰고 있어요.\
<soyeomul> 차 기름 넣고 올께요~
<soyeomul> 구제역 백신 예방 접종 했어요
<soyeomul> 오전에 울진군청 방문해서 백신약 수령. 오후에 3시간정도 106두 접종 주사 실시.
<soyeomul> 읍사무소 산업계에 공병 반납 후 서면 보고!
<soyeomul> 산업계(=축산계 포함)
<soyeomul> 찬바람이 불고 많이 춥습니다.
<soyeomul> 쇠스랑 손잡이가 부러져서
<soyeomul> 새걸 구매하거나 수선을 해야할거 같은데..
<soyeomul> 전기테이프로도 손잡이 고정할 수 있을지..
<soyeomul> 아님 새거를 구매하고.. 갈등이네요;;;
<soyeomul> https://ko.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/쇠스랑
<soyeomul> 전 이 쇠스랑을 볏짚 갈무리할때 쓰고 있어요
<soyeomul> 볏짚은 소여물중 가장 범용적인 조사료~
<soyeomul> 추우니깐 일찍 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 하함;;
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 손잡이쪽이면 머리쪽 말씀이신가요? 아님 자루가 부러진가요?
<soyeomul> 손잡이 부분요
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 손잡이쪽이 부러진건가요?
<soyeomul> 손잡이 부분이.. 삼각형으로 생겼고 재질이 플라스틱이더이다..
<soyeomul> 예 손잡이 부분입니다.
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 아;; 플라스틱.
<soyeomul> 순간 본드로도 붙으면 좋으련만
<SunGyo^ircCloud> 구조를 몰라서.. 왼만해선 자루만 사가지고 교체해서 쓰곤 한 기억이 있기는 해요.
<soyeomul> 자루만 교체라..
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 이게.. 볏짚이 중요하다는걸 소들이 되새김질 하는 모습을 보고나서부터입니다.
<soyeomul> 볏짚 갈무리를 안해주면 소들이 힘들어하더라구요
<soyeomul> 싸싹 긁어모아서 다시 먹게 해주는거..
<soyeomul> 그리고 새 짚단을 다시 칸에다 놔주고 등등
<soyeomul> 저 쇠스랑이 정말 중요한 연장이 되었어요 저에게는요
<soyeomul> 콤푸타로 치면 자판!
<soyeomul> 자루만 사서 ... 여기에 힌트를 얻어서 내일이나 모래쯤 철물점 한번 들러야겠어요
<soyeomul> 선교님 조언 감사합니다;
<soyeomul> 잉여잉여하다 자야겠어요;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_m> 안녕하세요
<samahui_m> 좋은 새벽 입니다
<samahui_m> 영하8도의 시원한 새벽이네요
<Work^Seony> 흐 오늘도 새벽에 나오셨군요
<samahui_m> 아니요 퇴근은 안한거죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 오늘 볼링대회가 있어서 일을 못하거든요
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<samahui_m> 그래서 밤새 일하고 내일 쉬려고요
<samahui_m> 작년에 취미로 시작한건데 하다보니 대회도 나가고 이번에는 대표 선발전에 나가게 되었네요
<samahui_m> 피곤해서 잘 칠 수 있을지 걱정이네요
<Work^Seony> 흐 그러게요
<Work^Seony> 이젠 슬슬 나이도 생각하셔야... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 아직 젊다고 우기겠습니다
<samahui_m> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 볼링이 나이들고 하기 좋은 운동인거 같아요
<samahui_m> 농구 실력이 점점 떨어지는것에 반해서 볼링은 일년사이 무지막지하게 늘었네요
<samahui_m> 3시 이전에 일끝내고 들어갈 계획이였는데... 결국 4시는 넘기겠군요
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 볼링 인기 많이 식지 않았나요?
<samahui_m> 예전 대학때쯤인가 까지 정말 인기있다가 어느순간 소리소문도 없더니 요즘 다시 붐입니다
<Work^Seony> 제 기억으로는 저 스무살 때부터, 그러니까 97년도 이후부터는 엄청 인기가 있었던 걸로 기억나네요...
<samahui_m> 볼링장도 늘어나고 관련 영화도 나오고
<samahui_m> 네
<samahui_m> 저희 대학때 심지어 교양스포츠과목에 있었죠
<samahui_m> 볼링
<samahui_m> 요즘은 없더군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 근데 다시 생기지 않을까 싶어요
<samahui_m> 요즘에 영화도 나오고 무엇보다 연예인들이 볼링붐에 편승해서 프로시험보고하다보니
<samahui_m> 요즘 볼링장 사람들이 북적북적거리고 새로 많이 생기고 있는 추세 입니다
<Work^Seony> 아 어찌보면, 죄다 골프만이 살 길이라고 외치는 것보단 좀 더 바람직해보이네요
<samahui_m> 상승세는 골프 이상이네요
<samahui_m> 다만... 덕분에 볼링장 게임비가 비싸졌어요
<samahui_m> 단합을 했는지 사람 좀 몰려오니 아주 가격들을 올리네요
<samahui_m> 한게임 보통 4000원에서 4500정도... 회원.상주클럽회원 이면 좀 싸고... 주말이면 일반은 5000원 넘는 곳도 있네요
<samahui_m> 한개임에 저돈이니 생각보다 비싼 운동이 되었어요
<Work^Seony> 보통 한 번 가시면 몇 게임 치세요?
<samahui_m> 전 많이 치는 편이라 열개임정도 치네요
<samahui_m> 많이 치면 열게임
<samahui_m> 보통 4~5 게임은 쳐요
<samahui_m> 일반적으로 치는건 그렇네요
<samahui_m> 지난 1년간 실력이 늘어난 만큼 볼링장에 바친돈도 상당하네요
<samahui_m> 거진 2~3000만원은 되지 않을가 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 한 번 가면 한 3만원 정도가 들어가는 거군요
<samahui_m> 사들이 공들이나 장비도 합치면 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_m> 밥먹고 음료마시고 게임하고하면 하루에 6~10만원 정도씩 꼬박꼬박 쓴다고 봐야죠...
<Work^Seony> 헐 그 정도면 비싸다고 얘기할만하겠군요
<samahui_m> 잘치게 될 수 밖에 없습니다
<samahui_m> 돈아까워서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 밤새 일하셔야한다니 저때문에 계속 챗하지 마시고, 일보러 가세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 돌려놓고 잠시 쉬고 있어요
<samahui_m> 밤새는 아니고 이거 결과보고 가야죠
<samahui_m> 연구과제 하느라 시가닝 없어서 주말에 일하는거거든요
<samahui_m> 내일은 게임하느라 못하니 지금 해놓고 오늘이군요 잠시후 11시부터 시합하고 그대로 집에가서 일요일은 자고 싶군요
<Work^Seony> 모바일겜 하시는거죠?
<samahui_m> 아니요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 볼링게임이요
<Work^Seony> 아 볼링 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_m> 대표 선발전이 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 내일 여섯게임 시합이거든요
<samahui_m> 평균 190넘어야 통과인지라
<samahui_m> 힘껏 여섯게임치면... 지칠거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 헐 6게임이면 지칠만 하겠네요
<Work^Seony> 몬스터 한잔 빨고 가세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> ㅎㅎ 안그래도 전 치다가 지치면 에너지 음료 한캔 마시고 쳐요
<samahui_m> 근데 잘못하면 흥분되서 망하더군요
<samahui_m> 볼링이 보기보다 맨탈싸움인지라.... 흥분 잘못하면 차분함을 잃어서 망해요
<Work^Seony> 엥 그렇군요.  멘탈보단 자기 자신과의 싸움이라고 생각했는데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 주변환경이나 그 순간 집중이 우선인지라....
<samahui_m> 가끔 일부러 자신의 공 천천히 닦으면서 다음차례 초조하게 만드는 사람도 있어요
<samahui_m> 본인은 그 순간 맨탈을 잡고 상대는 무너지도록....
<Work^Seony> 아...  나름 견제가 되는 스포츠군요
<samahui_m> 젤 나쁜건 입으로 떠들면서 심란하게 혹은 자신의 기분 표출하는 사람들이죠
<Work^Seony> 아... ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴 심판이나 그런 것도 없으니...
<samahui_m> 근데 이게 원래 큰대회나 프로대회에서 그렇게 하면 실격되기도해요
<samahui_m> 아마대회라 그런경우가 많아요
<samahui_m> 특히 나이드신분들... 여자분들...
<samahui_m> 초보들...
<Work^Seony> 네 그렇겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 아무 생각없이 경험삼아 나와서는... 자신의 순서도 아닌데 볼닦고 있고 떠들고
<samahui_m> 전에 그런식으로 하는 여자분께 주위 줬더니 울더군요
<samahui_m> 덕분에 게임 망치고 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_m> 근데 그 여자분은 몰랐겠지만... 큰대회서 그렇게 하다가 어르신들께 빰맞기도해요
<samahui_m> 말로 혼난거면 다행인거죠
<samahui_m> 돈걸고 하는 경우도 많아서
<samahui_m> 더더욱 그러하죠
<samahui_m> 사이드로 만원씩 걸고 그 판이기면 다 먹기 같은 그런 내기도 하거든요
<samahui_m> 공공연하게
<Work^Seony> 엥 헐... 그렇군요
<samahui_m> 이게 사람이 많은 큰대회면 몇십만원씩 한편에 왔다갔다하니 신경 날카롭기도 하죠
<samahui_m> 프로 아마 같이 출전하는 대회는 상금도 쎄기 때문에 더 그러하죠
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 볼링이 너무나도 건전한 가족용 오락 수준이라... 이런 얘기는 뭐 한국 살면 충분히 예상할 수 있는 일임에도 불구하고 꽤 충격적이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 이러다 프로 한다고 할까봐 이번에 대표 선발전 해보고 되면 시대표 도대표 국가대표까지만 도전해볼까 싶어요
<samahui_m> 볼링이 여기서도 보통은 건전해요
<samahui_m> 근데 볼링장 측에서도 대회열고 내기하면 그만큼 사람도 많이 오고 홍보도 되니까 뒤에서 부추기죠
<samahui_m> 미국에서도 표면적으로 건전이지 내기는 다 하던데요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 뭐 그런 사람들이야 어디든 있겠죠
<samahui_m> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 전 내기는 안하는 편이에요
<samahui_m> 돈걸리면 괜시리 힘들어가서 망치는 경우가 많아서요
<samahui_m> 그냥 저놈은 이겨야지 하고 치는게 났지 저돈 먹어야지 하면 안되더라고요
<samahui_m> 올해 볼링이 젤 이슈화 되었던게
<Work^Seony> 저도 내기는 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 김수현이라는 배우가 프로시험본건데
<Work^Seony> 뭐 워낙 운이 없기도 하고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 김수현이 올해도 프로시험 본다면... 저도 프로시험 보려고요
<samahui_m> 가르친 프로가 저희 팀 만든사람이라 친하거든요
<samahui_m> 근데 연예인 프로 시험보면 시험이 쉬워져요
<samahui_m> 레인 페턴을 쉽게해서 합격시키려 하거든요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요
<samahui_m> 얼마전에 신수지 인가
<samahui_m> 채조선수 프로되었자나요
<samahui_m> 그 선수도 그 프로가 가르쳤어요
<Work^Seony> 유명하신 분이군요
<samahui_m> 그대 시험도 쉬워서 해당연도에 프로가 많이 배출되었죠
<samahui_m> 박경신 김현범 이라고
<samahui_m> 특히 박경신은 미국 PBA 대회 입상 경험도 있는 우리나라 1인자죠
<samahui_m> 형범이는 지공(공뚫어주는거)자랗고 장래성 높은 선수지만... 부상이 잦아서 입상이 적네요
<samahui_m> 아무튼 우리나라 연예인이면 대부분은 이사람들에게 배워요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<samahui_m> 박경시닝 잘생기고 볼잘치고 커리어도 우수하고 젊고하니 인기많거든요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 역시 잘생기고봐야 ㅋ
<samahui_m> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 저는 요즘 트럼프 때문에 미국 떠야할지 모르는 가능성을 안고사는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 트럼프땜시 혼란의 도가니군요
<samahui_m> 미국이민이 지금만큼 어려웠던때가 있었나 싶다더군요
<Work^Seony> 네.  걍 처음에는 불체자들에 대한 단속과, 새로운 유입을 차단하겠다 하는 정도인줄 알았는데요,
<Work^Seony> 그게 아니라 아예 취업비자며 영주권이며 취득 자체를, 어려운 정도가 아니라 불가능하게 만드는게 아닌가 하고있어요
<samahui_m> 헐
<samahui_m> 뭐 이슬람 아닌게 어디셔요... 입국도 안되고 추방 안당하면 다행이라는데요
<Work^Seony> 제가 일하는 곳이 정부기관으로 분류되서, 사실상 스폰만 해주면 100%인데도 불구하고 걱정해야할 판이거든요
<samahui_m> 정말 걱정이겠군요
<Work^Seony> 요즘, 미국에서 나가야되면 어디로 가야하는지 생각 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 캐나다 호주 싱가폴 홍콩 뭐 이런데 생각 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> it기술자라면 후주도 대안이죠
<samahui_m> 대우가 좋은 편으로 알고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 막상 이직하려고 보면, 제가 할 줄 아는게 너무 없어요
<samahui_m> 서원님 정도면 실력자죠
<Work^Seony> 제 경우는 LinkedIn 통해서 이직 제안이 가끔 오는 편인데요,
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 LinkedIn 자체 리쿠르터한테 메시지가 왔길래 좀 알아봤거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 걔네들도 인터뷰 수준이 장난 아니더군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시스템 관리자한테 요구하는 수준이 뭐...
<samahui_m> 근데 그게 맞죠... 저희도 사람 구하는거 예전과 달리 심도있게 인터뷰하고 실력테스트 하고 뽑아요
<Work^Seony> 제가 너무 오랫동안 학교에만 있다보니, 여기에서 하는 일들만 하게되서 모르는 것도 너무 많더라구요
<samahui_m> IT쪽이 인원은 많은데 인제가 없죠
<samahui_m> 과만 나와서 대충 언어 몇가지 할 줄 아는 수준에서 취업을 바라는 사람들이 많아서... 그런사람 뽑으면 다 가르치고 다시 잡아주고 일을 시켜야하니...
<Work^Seony> 제 경우는 오히려 프로그래밍 테스트에서 도저히 답이 안나와요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 그에 비하면 아무리 그렇게 말씀하셔도 서원님은 혼자 구축하고 관리 유지보수 다되자나요
<Work^Seony> 저는 프로그래밍 할 일이 거의 없어서, 간단한 툴 짤 때도 늘상 구글에 의지하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그건... 지금 시스템을 구축해놓은 예전 사수 덕분에... 아주 안정적으로 잘 돌아가거든요
<Work^Seony> 제가 뭐 딱히 관리유지보수 할 게 별로 없더라구요
<Work^Seony> 걍 모니터링 시스템 구축해서 이상없이 잘 굴러가나 보는 정도? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 그정도면 훌륭하죠... 저번에 저희 관리자 뽑을라고 봤더니... 윈도우서버만 다룬답니다
<samahui_m> 면접은 거기서 끝
<Work^Seony> 저는 윈도우 서버는 아예 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 간단한 프로그래밍도 못할 정도면서 들어오려는 사람도 많은걸요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피 네트워크라는게 운영체제 불문하고 같은 이론으로 굴러가는 것이니 운영체제와는 크게 관계가 없겠지만...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 만약 외국으로도 취업이 안되서 한국 가면 농사 지어야하나 생각 중이에요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_m> 농사도 땅이 있어야.... 라는 금전적 문제가.
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇긴 하네요
<samahui_m> 농사 크게 짖는건 갑부라는 소리입니다
<samahui_m> 땅이 그만큼 있다는 거니까요
<Work^Seony> 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한국에 아는 사람도 없고, 나이도 있고, 재취업이 불안하네요
<samahui_m> 충분히 가능하실거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금부터라도 좀 공부 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네트워크 이론책 다시 봐야겠습니다 ㅋ
<samahui_m> 트럼프가 아무리 설쳐도 미국에서 시민권 챙겨서 잘 사실거라 믿습니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그게 저한테도 가장 이상적인 시나리오이긴 해요
<samahui_m> 꼭 그렇게 될겁니다
<samahui_m> 그리고 저를 초대 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<Work^Seony> 제가 아주 잘 아는 분이 IBM에서 근무하시는데, 그분도 절 못데리고 오시는 거 보면 이 동네는 확실히 지연이 안통하더라구요
<samahui_m> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 그래야죠... 저희 지연학연혈연 잘라내는것도 일이었어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_m> 하는거 없이 출근해서 줄창 놀고 졸고 ... 알고보니 누구누구 친척
<samahui_m> 홗리하게  si로 보내서 알아서 나가게 해드리기 했죠
<Work^Seony> 지연수준이 아니라 낙하산이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 사장도 싫은데 직접 내보내기 껄끄러운 상대인지라... 저한테 일임해 주더군요
<samahui_m> 맘대로해 라고 .. 그래서 빡시게 굴려서 못하면 냉소 보내주고 했더니 자존심과 피로에 쫓겨 나가더군요
<Work^Seony> 최악의 시나리오긴하지만 나중에 한국가면 사마휘님께 취업 굽신굽신 하겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_m> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_m> 돌아오지 마세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네.  일단 최대한 다른 나라로 먼저 갈려구 해요
<samahui_m> 저도 기회만 되고 종가집장손만 아니면 정말 당장 나가고 싶어요
<samahui_m> 특히 애들이 커갈수록 더더욱 그러고 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 다들 자녀 때문에 나가고싶다고 그러더라구요
<samahui_m> 자녀 교육 환경 전쟁위험 주변국들의 오염... 특히 정치가들 때문에 나가고 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 다음 대통령 선거 때 확실해지겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 대거 이민이냐 희망이냐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 박근x 지멋대로 사건 터지고도 4월 퇴임 이따위 말하더니... 보세요 특검이다 탄핵심판이다 하면서 결국 벌써 2월 중순입니다
<Work^Seony> 3월 13일 이전까진 결과 나오겠죠
<samahui_m> 4월까지 진짜 버텨지겠다 싶은 생각이 들자마자... 정치판에 대한 불신이 활활 타오르네요
<samahui_m> 나와도 이래저래 시간끌까 무서운 놈들입니다
<Work^Seony> 뉴스 보니까 헌재에서 3월에는 결과 낼 수 있게 조치를 취하는 중이라고 나오더라구요
<samahui_m> 얼마전에는 명절을 틈타서 찌라시 만들어 뿌렸더군요
<samahui_m> 헌재도 못믿어요
<samahui_m> 저희 작은 할아버님이 헌재 출신인지라...
<samahui_m> 그다지...
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요..
<Work^Seony> 근데 저는  대통령 변호인단이 헌재 빡치게 만드는 일을 자주 만들어서 좀 기대해볼만하지 않을까 싶던데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 설연휴 뿌린 찌라시에 박근혜지지자 모임이 광화문 집회를 넘어섰다는 기사도 내더군요
<samahui_m> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_m> 제생각이지만 광화문 집회 그정도로 계속 모일때
<samahui_m> 그대로 청화대 넘어갔어야되요
<samahui_m> 우리나라 국민들은 너무 얌전해요
<samahui_m> 남미나 유럽이였으면 벌써 쿠테타 터졌을 사안인데도...
<Work^Seony> 저는 솔직히 울나라 보수세력이 진짜 마음에 안들긴한데, 이번에 유승민 공약인 만인은 법 앞에 평등하다는 너무 맘에 들더라구요
<samahui_m> 만인은 법앞에 평드하다... 다만 권력, 돈이 있으면 법위에 존재한다... 이게 개한민국 현실이죠
<Work^Seony> 썰전에서 나와서 얘기한거 봤는데, 일단 경제학 박사라서 계획이 좀 구체적이라는 점이랑, 재벌이든 뭐든 죄 지으면 절대 사면 안해준다는거 맘에 들었어요
<samahui_m> 말은 그런데.. 현실이 못따라가죠
<samahui_m> 당장 삼성 잡아넣고 흔들면... 국가경제가 흔들리니..
<Work^Seony> 아마도 대기업은 유승민이 대통령 되는거 싫을거고, 공무원들은 문재인이 되길 바랄 거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 정경유착을 넘어서 대기업이 나라 경제 기반을 좌지우지하니 문제죠
<samahui_m> 전 다 싫어요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 전 차라리 우리나라야 말로 트럼프같은놈 나왔으면 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 극우 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 저 잠시 화장실
<samahui_m> 극우는 아니고
<samahui_m> 대통령이 좀 강경하고 내 나라 위주로 했으면 싶은 마음이네요
<samahui_m> 돌려놓은 시뮬레이션 결과도 잘나오고 오류도 없고... 대충 정리하고 가면 될거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_m> 하지만 벌써 4시반 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 잠 다잤군요... 그냥 놀다가 잠시 기절했다 바로 시합가야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> 흐 피곤하시겠네요
<samahui_m> 약간 피곤한데 이따 시합때 어떨지가 문제죠
<Work^Seony> 화이팅입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_m> 감사합니다 ^^
<samahui_m> 영화틀어놓고 보며졸며 하다 일어나서 가야겠네요
<samahui_m> 전이만 숙직실로....
<samahui_m> 내일뵈어요
<Work^Seony> 넵 들어가세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-11
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 토요일입니다.
<jasonKR> razGon_i7: 오랜만입니다. ^^
<razGon_i7> 옙
<samahui_m> 즐거운 주말입니다~
<twinsenx> 에... 그럼 저는 이만 away
<jasonKR> ^^
<twinsen^i> soyeomul: 하루 일과 마치셨나보네요. 집회갔다가 방금 백홈했습니다.
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 구석기님 꾸벅;
<twinsenR40> seyeongkim: 꾸벅 (__)
<soyeomul> 예 방금 소여물 주고 저녁 먹었어요
<soyeomul> 날씨가 춥네요;
<soyeomul> 집회라 함은...........
<soyeomul> 촛불?
<twinsenR40> 애국집회는 아니었습니다 :-)
<soyeomul> 농담도.. ^^;
<soyeomul> 대구에서 하셨나요?
<twinsenR40> 판사님 저는 집회에 참가하지 안았습니다. 구경만 하다 왔습니다~
<soyeomul> 아.. 넵;
<twinsenR40> 예 대구에서는 소규모로 열렸더군요. 대백앞 공연무대에서 (구)한일극장 훨씬 못미치는데까정 인파가
<soyeomul> 낮엔 전 서울 후다닥 다녀왔어요; 올라가는 길에 지방 전투경찰/의경을 실은 대형버스가 서울로 집결하더이다 괴산휴게소에서 봤어요 경찰버스가 한 6-7 대 정도 있었어요..
<soyeomul> 그 버스들과 제가 서울에 비슷하게 합류했어요
<twinsenR40> 글쵸 오늘은 서울 광화문 중심이 맞는거 같아요. 헌재도 서울에 있으니
<soyeomul> 오늘 뉴스를 보지 않았지만 서울도 광화문이나 종로일대에서..
<soyeomul> 아..
<soyeomul> 많이 추운데.. 고생하셨어요 구석기님,,
<twinsenR40> 아뇨 전혀 고생하지 않았습니다. 늦게 나가서 시내 도착하니 집회 끝~
<soyeomul> 저런~
<twinsenR40> 참가하는 분들은 고생했겠지만, 판사님 저는 참가하지 않고 관람만 했습니다~
<soyeomul> 넹~
<soyeomul> 영동고속도로 타고 내려왔는데... 한 2군데에서 10km 씩 정체가 생겨서..
<soyeomul> 도로에서 대기타고
<soyeomul> 대략 한시간 늦게 울진 집에 도착했었어요 전..
<twinsenR40> 아까 몽구님 트위터 잠깐 보니까 50만 정도로 보더군요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 대구가 50만이었나요?
<soyeomul> 그럼 서울은 100만 넘겠는걸요
<twinsenR40> 아뇨 서울 광화문쪽이 50만정도
<soyeomul> 아..
<twinsenR40> ping timeout
<soyeomul> 어어어
<twinsenR40> 에구 노트북이 왜 일케 느려터지는지
<twinsenR40> 재입장했습니다
<soyeomul> 제꺼보단 성능이 좋을거라 생각해요
<soyeomul> 전 크롬북 2011년형
<soyeomul> 2010년형인가..
<twinsenR40> ibm R40 2003년 (14년전 모델)이라서;;;;
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 제가 졌어요 ㅠㅠ
<twinsenR40> 우분투 GUI unity등은 무거워서 도저히... 그래서 xubuntu 16.04 32bit 입니다. 이 노트북만큼은
<soyeomul> xubuntu 라 함은 xfce 맞나요?
<soyeomul> 쥐가 마스코트인 xfce?
<twinsenR40> 예 마스코트가 쥐인지라 기분 나뻐서 사용한 적 드물었는데... 루분투 썼었거든요 제비로고 lxde 환경
<twinsenR40> 사용자 인터페이스가 쥐분투 그니까 주분투가 쪼끔 더 세련되보여서 요 노트북에서는 3년간 써볼라구요 쥐분투
<ParkTaeHwan> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 접때 크롬북에다 xfce 올렸는데 화면이 좀 그렇더라구여, 안이쁘서.. 다시 전 unity 로 되돌렸어요 지금도 unity (12.04)
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 태환님
<soyeomul> 구석기님 노트북 메모리는 얼마나 되나요?
<soyeomul> 256M?
<soyeomul> 512M?
<ParkTaeHwan> 저 혹시 여기에서 질문해도 되나요??
<twinsenR40> 잠시만요 free -h
<twinsenR40> 메모리 1기가로 보입니다
<soyeomul> 음.. 그럼 나쁘진 않네요
<soyeomul> 전 2기가 네요'
<twinsenR40> 오2기가 정도면 유니티 잘 돌죠
<ParkTaeHwan> 아 죄송합니다 규칙을 먼저 봤어야 했는데! 이제 규칙 일독 하였습니다~!
<twinsenR40> 낡은 랩톱에 퍼피, 루분투, 크런치뱅 왔다갔다하다가 앞으로 3년은 그냥 주분투만 쓰기루
<soyeomul> 주분투..
<twinsenR40> 아 랩톱 노트북 하나 더 있는데... 거기서는 우분투 16.04 유니티랑 우분투 마테 16.04 듀얼부팅해서 씁니다
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 2개 쓰시는군요;
<twinsenR40> 예 대신에 홈데스트톱은 초딩이랑 마누라랑 같이 쓰기때문에 윈도우10;;;
<ParkTaeHwan> 도움을 구하고자 이렇게 IRC에 접속하였습니다. 혹시 파이썬 의존성 문제로 곤란을 겪고 있는데  구글링하여 파이썬 재설치관련 글 열심히보며 따라했는데 이런 에러가 발생합니다 error processing package debconf (--configure):  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should  reinstall it before attempting configuration 이 문제를 어떻게 접근하면 될
<twinsenR40> 저는 파이썬 문외한... 저는 도움이 못되겠네요 "빠르게 활용하는 파이썬 3.2 프로그래밍" 책을 펼쳐봤지만... 설치는 윈도우7 관련 설명뿐이라서...
<twinsenR40> away
<ParkTaeHwan> 네 감사합니다 ^^
<soyeomul> 재설치하다 패키지가 꼬이셨나봐요;
<ParkTaeHwan> 네
<ParkTaeHwan> 4가지 버전을 수동으로 관리하다
<ParkTaeHwan> 잘못지우기 시작해서.... 점점 더 꼬이고 있네요.. 빨리 고치고 싶지만 마음처럼 되지가 않네요...
<soyeomul> 4가지 버전이라함은 파이썬 판번호가 4가지라는 의미인가요?
<ParkTaeHwan> 네
<soyeomul> deb 패키지 숙련자 중 파이썬을 하시는 분을 만나야할거 같아요;
<soyeomul> 여기 데비안 개발자분들이 계시면 금방 해결될터인데..
<ParkTaeHwan> 네
<soyeomul> 아님 영어가 되시면... debian-user@lists.debian.org 쪽으로 문의 메일 넣으셔도 도움을 받을 수 있을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 피드백 답장이 빠른편입니다
<ParkTaeHwan> 감사합니다!
<twinsenx> 제가 문외한이긴 하지만... 이미 구글링 해보셨겠지만... 급관심 생겨서 검색해보니 어느 분의 2015년도 블로그글이 눈에 띄긴 합니다만 (의존성에 관한 언급은 없는 글이긴 합니다만...) https://benzidwael.wordpress.com/2015/04/17/installing-different-python-versions-in-ubuntu/
<soyeomul> 제 기억에.. 그 누구냐 베리 와쇼 barry@python.org 파이썬 핵심 개발자분.. 데비안 개발자 계정도 있더이다 투잡 뛰는중이시더라구요 파이썬 관련 패키지를 데비안에 이식하는일을 맡고있는걸 데비안 버그 뉴스그룹에서 봤어요
<ParkTaeHwan> 감사합니다! 아직 해결중이긴 하지만 많은 정보 감사합니다!!! 천천히 하나하나 해보고 있어요 ^^
<soyeomul> 아 태환님 잘 해결되셨음 합니다..
<soyeomul> 전 이만.. 자러갑니다 내일 아침 소여물을 위하야,,
<soyeomul> 꾸벅,,
<twinsenx> 안녕히 주무세요~
<soyeomul> 모두들 수고하십시오!!
<soyeomul> ^_^//
<ParkTaeHwan> 안녕히주무세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-12
<twinsen_> 굿모닝~ 앞산 꼭대기 정자에서 아침 인사 드립니다
<twinsen_> 하산했습니다. 굳 애프터 눈
<ircCloud^Seony> 조용한 주말이군요
<twinsenx> 옙 채팅방도 조용하고 거리도 조용한 느낌입니다. 여기는 대학교 캠퍼스 앞 짜장면집...
<twinsenx> 짜장면 3000원 짬뽕 4000원 가격대 형성되어 있네요
<twinsenx> 학교앞이라서 가격은 착한데... 짜장 소스가 너무 스위트 -_-;
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 바쁘고 다사다난한 하루 일과를 마치고 대화방에 들어왔어요~
<soyeomul> 다 들 퇴근 하셨는지요
<soyeomul> 저녁은 드셨는지요
<orion203> 일요일 저녁이네요..
<orion203> 내일은 출근~
<soyeomul> 아...
<orion203> soyeomul: 보아하니, 다른 곳에 계신 모양이네요~
<soyeomul> 시골은 일요일에도 일해서 출퇴근 개념이..
<soyeomul> 예 전 울진 이라는 작은 시골에서 농사를 짓고 있어요
<orion203> 그렇군요..
<soyeomul> 오늘 집초 작업을 했어요
<orion203> 오~
<orion203> 저녁 먹고 올께요~
<soyeomul> 예~
<soyeomul> 맛있게 천천히 드세요~~~
<soyeomul> 볏짚단 묶기 전에.. 흩어져있는 볏짚들을 모으는 일을 집초 작업인데요,,
<soyeomul> 시골 내려와서 이거 배우느라 좌충우돌
<soyeomul> 어리버리 하여간 오늘 무사히 끝내고
<soyeomul> 내일은 묶는 작업을 또 이어서 합니다
<soyeomul> http://cfile233.uf.daum.net/image/203F893350B402772FF7F1 <-- 내일 제가 할 일
<soyeomul> http://cfs8.blog.daum.net/image/31/blog/2008/10/30/22/34/4909b68405400&filename=%EC%82%AC%EC%A7%84208.jpg <-- 오늘 한 집초 작업
<soyeomul> 린돌님 꾸벅,,
<soyeomul> 어서 오세요;;
<soyeomul> 저게 다.. 소가 먹는 조사료가 될것들입니다..
<soyeomul> 소 키우는 사람들은 이 작업들을 매년 합니다..
<soyeomul> 작업할 형편이 안되시는 분들은.. 만들어진 원형 볏짚을 그냥 사기도 하고
<soyeomul> 조사료 중에서 볏짚이 가장 범용적인...
<kim032175> dnqns
<kim032175> 안녕하세요
<kim032175> 우분투 스팀 한글 입력은 못하는건가요?
<soyeomul> 요즘은 64비트 콤푸타라 함은 ARM64 를 지칭하나요?
<soyeomul> 새로 나올 MT8176 칩셋이 장착될 미디어텍 크롬북이 ARM64 라고 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 뭐가 좋은지 모르겠지만.. ARM64 가 좋은거 같다는 뭔가 기대되는게 있어요 마치 초딩이 새 교과서 받기전 느낌이랄까..
<soyeomul> 초등학교때 새학년 올라가면 새 교과서 받으면 굉장히 새롭고 기쁘고 그랬는데..
<soyeomul> ROWAN 크롬북 출시를 앞두고서 제가 그런 비슷한 느낌을 받고 있어요
<soyeomul> 아 졸리네요;
<soyeomul> 내일 또 볏짚 작업 위하야 그만 들어가볼께요;
<soyeomul> 모두 수고하세요;
<LinDol> 고생하였네요... ㄷ ㄷ
<LinDol> 전 잠시 외출을... :)
<ahoops> 음.
<ahoops> 안녕하세요,
<ahoops> 월요일이 되었군요.
<ahoops> 사실 월요일정도면 다들 새로운 무언가를 원하게 되자나요?
<ahoops> 예를 들면 이번주부터는 술을 끊어야지 또는 담배도 좀 줄이고..
<ahoops> 뭐 그런거지요..
<ahoops> 그치만 뭐, 조금 있으면 또 월요일 되고 글자나요. -__
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-05
<autowiz> 안녕하세ㅛㅇ
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 안녕하세욥
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 끄어어어
<drake_kr> 막내.. 막내가 필요하다..
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 회사일이신가요…ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 안녕하세요:)
<autowiz> 아아 올해도 연말정산하면 150 정도 토해내야 하나봅니다 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 돈을 많이 버셨나보네요
<autowiz> 별로 못버니 더 문제입니다 ㅜㅜ   이번 휴가에서 도쿄타워도 갔었는데 원피스 타워라고 해서 몇층을 원피스 전용으로 쓰고 있더라구요.
<autowiz> 한 코너에서 PS4 VR 시연 하고 있는데 그걸 해보고 여친님이 빨리 사자고 ~ 빨리 사라고 막 그럽니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그런데 제 생각으로는 아직 해상도가 너무 낮더라구요 타이틀이 트라이얼 전시용이라 그런건지
<autowiz> 최신의 다른 타이틀도 그런건지 , 혹은 하드웨어 제한인지는 아직 잘 모르겠습니다만 너무 점점들이 다 보여서 좀 아쉬웠습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> ps4 vr은 구매한 사람들조차도 절대 사지말라고 하는 물건 중 하나에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 흐어 ~ ㅜㅜ 그런거군요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 조금 다른이야기이긴 한데 360 도 VR 이 흔하게 돌아가기 시작하면 그래픽카드도 그만큼 성능이 올라가야 할까요? 360도 에 해당하는 영상을 실시간으로 계속 만들어내야할지  지금FPS  게임 처럼 시점이 향사는 방향만
<autowiz> 향하는 방향만 프로세싱을 하면 될까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로, 현존하는 가장 좋은 vr을 써도 도트가 눈에 보입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직 vr에 관심이 없으시군요 ㅎㅎ.  vr 돌릴려면 그래픽카드가 어마어마하게 좋아야해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로, 오큘러스 리프트 최저 사양이 GTX 980입니다...
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 정도만 해도 아시겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 무지했습니다 ㅜㅜ  생각보다 심하게 도트들이 보여서 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어디서 들은 얘긴데 사람의 눈이 각각 8k라네요
<autowiz> 장난아니군요 ㅜㅜ 그래도 몇년지나면 기술력이 다 극복해내겠지요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 각각 8k씩 16k 해상도를 처리하는 그래픽카드가 나오기 전까지 기다려야할 듯 싶어요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 오큘러스는 요즘 얼마나 하나요?
<ircCloud^Seony>  아직도 $500 그대로일걸요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 휴대폰만한 크기의 16k가 되려면 디스플레이도 갈아넣어야할텐데….
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-06
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서울은 오늘도 무지하게 춥습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 흐 추위에 고생이 많으시군요...
<autowiz> 지지난주에는 일주일에 하루 이틀만 이렇게 춥더니만 이번주는 연속으로 막 춥네요 다음주나 다다음주 부터는 슬슬 겨울이 끝나면 좋겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 이제 2월이니 조금만 더 있으면 슬슬 풀릴 거에요
<Work^Seony> 날씨가 추워서 그런가 요즘 한국에서 관광객들도 엄청 많이 오더라구요
<autowiz> 네~ 그러면 좋겠습니다 ㅜㅜ   미국이나 한국 쪽이 평년보다 추운게 온난화로 제트기류가 줄어들면서 북극의 차가운 공기가 다시 북쪽으로 못올라가고 내려와서 그렇다는 설이 있다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데 하와이는 겨울이 우기라... 와봐야 비 구경만... ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 하와이 우기는 언제까지 인가요
<samahui_ws> 여행가려는데 일정 잡기가 힘드네요
<samahui_ws> 안맞으면 그냥 남미로 갈까 생각중이거든요
<autowiz> 뭐 저도 하와이 TV 로만 봤는데 정말 좋아보이더라구요
<autowiz> 요즘은 막 때리면서 부사수 가르키고 그러는 사람은 없겠지요?
<bridgebot1> <wlgnsl132> 첨 인사드리겠습니다.
<bridgebot1> <wlgnsl132> 여쭤볼께 있는데요.
<bridgebot1> <wlgnsl132> 리눅스 오픈소스 중에 웹 부하 테스트 도구 툴이 있나요?
<autowiz> 웹부하 를 문의 하셨습니다.
<autowiz> JSP 처럼 WAS 서버등의 내부처리 엔진이 있는경우인가요 ? 아니면 거의 정적인 html 페이지 + 이미지 환경이 신가요?
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 써보진 않았는데 JMeter라는게 있다라는것만 들어봤습니다
<autowiz> 그냥 http 접속 요청을 막 만들어내서 응답시간을 보는건
<autowiz> ab ( apache bench ) 라는 프로그램이 있습니다.
<bridgebot1> <wlgnsl132> 과제가 들어와서요.
<autowiz> 비교적 사용법은 간단한데 몇시간정도는 사용법을 익혀보셔야 합니다.
<autowiz> ab 는 기본적으로 1개 세션을 사용하는데 무슨말이냐면 특정서버 ( 특정 URL ) 에 접속한다음
<autowiz> 서버의 응답이 끝나면 ( 페이지 로딩이 끝나면 )  접속을 끊고 , 다시 접속해서 다시 페이지요청을 합니다.
<autowiz> 클라이언트에도 서버만큼의 부하가 걸릴 수 있으니 테스트시 충분한 CPU 가 필요하실껍니다.
<bridgebot1> <wlgnsl132> 구글링 해보는 중임요.ㅋ
<autowiz> 그리고 좀 햇갈리는게 결과 수치인데 간단하게만 말쓸드리면
<autowiz> 50% 0.1 sec
<autowiz> 60% 0.2 sec
<autowiz> 70% 0.23 sec
<autowiz> 80% 0.5 sec
<autowiz> 90% 1 sec
<autowiz> 100% 10 sec
<autowiz> 이런식으로 결과 값이 나오면
<autowiz> 전체 요청에 대한 응답중에 50% 0.1 초 안에 처리가 끝났다는거고 , 젤 오래걸린건 10 초 걸렸다고 보시면됩니다.
<autowiz> 어떤분은 100% 다 처리된 시간이 중요하다고 할것이고 , 어떤분은 그냥 평균만 보면되다고 할것이며 , 또 어떤분은 80~90% 정도만 처리가 되면 된것이다라고 생각하실 수 있습니다.
<bridgebot1> <wlgnsl132> 과제가 오류  및 부하에 관한  건데, 굉장히 포괄적이 어서 머리가 아프군요.ㅡㅡ
<autowiz> 서버가 서비스 하는 내용이 이용자에게 얼마나 크리티컬하냐에 따라 해석이 달라질 수 있을거같습니다.
<autowiz> 대학교 과제인가요? 대학원 혹은 회사내부 과제인가요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <wlgnsl132> 대학교에요.
<autowiz> 정확히 어떤 수준의 에러에 대해서 주제를 잡아야 할지 모르겠네요 .
<autowiz> 실례지면 무슨학과 몇학년이신지요?
<autowiz> ab 도 테스트 시에 동시접속세션수를 늘리면 오류가 막늘어나긴합니다.  기초적인 웹서버-브라우저 입장에서는
<autowiz> TCP 접속 실패가 닐어날꺼구요
<autowiz> 웹서버 상황이나 웹서버 프로그램에 따라서 내부처리 오류나 (503)
<autowiz> (503,502 등등 )
<autowiz> 에러나 가 발생 할 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> TCP 접속은 되었으나 아무런 응답이 없는 경우도 생길 수 있구요.
<bridgebot1> <wlgnsl132> 그냥 대학교는 아니고 같구요. 사실 싸이버대인데 과제를 요렇게 주네요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 접속도 그렇고 응답도 그렇지만 무한데로 불가한게 아니라 너무 늦는경우도 있을 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 30초 1분 후에 응답이 올 수 도 있지요 . 다만 타임아웃 시간을 정하고 벤치 테스트를 하면 , 일정시간 안에 접속이 안되거나 응담이 안오는건
<autowiz> 에러라고 처리 할 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 일단 수업내용이 있을테니 배운 범위내에서 ( 여력이 되시면 좀더 폭넓은 ) 테스트하고 결과표를 작성하시면 되지 않을까 싶습니다.
<bridgebot1> <wlgnsl132> 네. 그렇게 해보겠습니다. 답변주셔서 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 웹서버가 정상 요청을 받을때랑 비정상(오류를 유발하는) 요청을 받을때에 대해서도 기술을 할 수 도 있을거같습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-07
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 예전엔 거의 1~2년에 PC 한 두대 정도 샀었는데 몇년동안 같은 컴으로 버티다보니 갑자기 지름신이 올듯말듯 합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 막상 살려고하면 이왕사는거 오랜만에 사서 오래 쓸꺼니까 최고사양으로 갈려고 하고 그러다보니 돈이 너무 비싸지고 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 컴퓨터로 딱히 하는게 없어서 그런지 컴퓨터 욕심은 안생기네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임은 어차피 콘솔로 하니까 그래픽카드도 딱히 필요없고
<ircCloud^Seony> 씨퓨야 뭐 i시리즈만 있어도 인터넷하고 유튜브 보는데 충분하니...
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 제 컴퓨터는 i5 2500….
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러고보니 제가 콘솔 사고나서 피씨 사는 욕심이 없어진듯 싶네요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 콘솔사고 싶으신 욕심은…
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 콘솔은 새로 나오면 사고싶어지긴 해요.  다행히 콘솔은 교체 주기가 대략 5년이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 맥프로 샀을 때는 비싼거 샀다고 야지중지하느라 씨퓨 많이 쓰는 작업은 안했는데, 이제 세월이 흐르고 쓰레기통 맥프로는 진짜 쓰레기통이 되가네요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 아 저주심…읍읍!
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥프로 사고 느낀 건, 물건 가격이 높을수록 감가상각이 크다는 점...  살 때는 800만원 가까이 주고샀는데 팔 때는 아무도 안살려고 하더라구요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 800만원이나 해요?
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 어우야 너무 비싼듯…
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 업글을 좀 해서 샀거든요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> @kimej 맥북 프로 말고 맥프로...
<bridgebot1> <kimej> @youngbin 검은색 쓰레기통 비싸요…
<samahui_ws> 감가상각 따지면 조립컴이 젤 났죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 비싼거 살 때는 단기간 내에 최대한의 성능을 극대화해서 뽑아낼 때만 살 필요가 있다고 절실히 깨닫게 됐습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 시마휘님 오랫만이네요.  젤다 한글 나왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 2회차 하셔야죠
<samahui_ws> 한글 나와서 2회차 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 2월1일 구매했네요
<samahui_ws> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 도착한건 어제
<samahui_ws> ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 다시 시작했어요
<samahui_ws> 배송 잘못가서 겨우겨우 받았네요
<samahui_ws> 다시시작해도 재미있네요
<samahui_ws> 자잘한거 스킵하던 내용들도 다 읽으면서 천천히 하고 있습니다만... 이미 앞쪽 유적들 털어서 무기는 잘 가춰놨네요 ㅋ
<samahui_ws> 글라이더 얻는 곳까지만 쾌속 진행입니다 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 기왕 다시 시작한거 그냥 느긋하게 하려고 천천히 하고있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기저기 다 쑤시고 다니는 중이에요
<samahui_ws> 한번 했었다고 유적 레이저빔 방패로 막는걸 알고 있으니 무기 먹으러가기 수월해요
<samahui_ws> 처음 할때는 정말 많이 죽었거든요
<samahui_ws> ㅋㅋ 그래도 후반부꺼 잘못가면 아직 기술들이 없어서 먹을 수 있는 아이템은 한정적이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 다른 콘솔 컨트롤러랑 키가 해깔려서 패링이 쉽지않네요 ㅎㄹ
<samahui_ws> 점심 시간입니다~ 다들 즐거운 점심시간 되세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 맛점하세요
<samahui_ws> 점심 먹고 올께요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 넵
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/934867681
<samahui_ws> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 좀 건방진 말일지 몰라도 대부분 중고등학생들은 공부를 할려고 하지를 않지요. 제대로 노력도 안해보고 힘들다 어렵다 하고 포기~ 하는게 아닌가 싶은 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 18.04 에서 wayland 말고 Xorg 들어가는건 LTS 버젼이라서 17.10 에 wayland 적용할때부터 예견 되었다는 말도 있군요 듣고보니 그럴것도 같습니다.
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 죄송합니다… 고등학생이라…ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아이고 제가 죄송합니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 어떤 특정 파일로 심볼릭 링크 걸린 파일들을 찾는 방법중에 어떤게 좋을까요?
<autowiz> find /etc/systemd -type l    |    grep filename
<autowiz> 이게 차리리 빠를까요?
<jason_KR> autowiz: ping ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~~
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Kh2Tl1wM/IMG_1029.JPG
<drake_kr> 8600k 질렀습니다
<drake_kr> 이번게 코아가 늘어서 지를만해요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-08
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 안녕하세욥
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 좋은 아침 입니다~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투만 그런건지 모르겠지만, 요즘 리눅스 배포판들이 서버급 하드웨어를 장착한 컴퓨터에는 데스크탑으로 제대로 작동이 안되는 거 같더라구요...
<autowiz> 저는 저희 개발 어플라이언스 샤시 에 데탑이랑 서버랑 다 잘 됩니다.
<autowiz> 두가지 문제가 있긴 한데 intel 온보드 raid 쓸때
<autowiz> 서버버젼에서는 파티션 생성을 CLI 들어가서 수동으로 해줘야만 하는경우가 생기고
<autowiz> 서버버젼이건 데탑버젼이건 재부팅/셧다운 할때는 빈번히 hang 이 걸립니다 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 사무실 데탑에 젠투 쓰다가 얼마 전에 도저히 해결이 안되는 문제를 만나서 결국 밀어버렸거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사무실 컴퓨터에는 그렇게 시간 잡아먹는 배포판을 쓰는건 업무에 지장을 생기게하는 일이라고 판단해서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 우분투를 깔았는데, 부팅할 떄마다 뭔 에러창이 계속 뜨고, 한글 입력기는 설치도 안되고... 소리도 안나오고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 쿠분투 깔았는데 얘는 한술 더 뜨더라구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 역시 설치된 컴퓨터에 최적화를 하는 배포판을 괜히 밀었나 싶기도 하고...
<autowiz> 좀 그럴것도 같습니다.
<autowiz> 업무용은 삽질을 좀 덜하는 방향으로 가야하는게 맞을것도 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네... 업무용은 최대한 업무환경과 맞춰야한다고 깨닫게 된 하루였죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 그래서 걍 데비안 아니면 민트를 주로 쓰고 있습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 데비안을 깔아볼까하고 고려는 해봤는데, 제가 관리하는 서버가 1대 제외하고 전부 우분투라서 그것도 좀 고민되더라구요... 데비안이나 우분투나 그게 그거긴 한데, 세부적인 사항에서 약간 다르거든요
<samahui_ws> 다른 배포판에서 문제가 계속 생긴다면 한번 해보는것도 나쁘진 않을거 같은데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래야겠네요... 다시 젠투 설치할까 고민했는데, 젠투를 밀어버린 이유를 생각해보면 다시 설치하지 말아야겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 좋은 결과 얻으시길 기원드립니다
<samahui_ws> 전 이만 회의가 있어서 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 회의 정말 싫어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 나중에 올께요
<ircCloud^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 제 노트북은 재설치가 아니라 배포판 업글을 해서 그런지 버젼이 올라가고 문제가 생긴적이 있습니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 업글버그인지 버젼자체 버그인지 그것도 아니면 제 하드웨어 불량인지 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 서니님 워크스테이션이라면 그 모니터6개 달린 그건가요? 아니면 다른 워크스테이션인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony>  네 그거 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 지금은 모니터 6개를 다른 데탑으로 붙였어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 모니터를 6개까지 달 수 있는 전용 그래픽카드가 따로 있어서 그것만 구입해서 다른 데탑에 붙였죠...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아하 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 램이나 씨퓨나 서버급이라서 성능 때문에 제 데탑으로 쓰고있는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 그런지 일반 데탑용 배포판들이 작동이 잘 안되요
<autowiz> 조금 특이한 하드웨어들 때문에 드라이버 문제가 생기는걸 수 도 있을까요?
<autowiz> 17.10 은 어떠신지요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 무조건 LTS입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 조만간 18.04 나오니까 예행연습 한다 생각하시고 17.10 으로 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 데스크톱 관리자야 Xorg 로 나오긴 해도 다른 하드웨어 지원 부부은 16.04 에서 살짝 개선되는정도가 아니라 17.04~17.10 에서 개선된 수준으로 나올 수 도 있지 않을까 싶습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 2달만 기다리면 18.04 나오는 군요
<autowiz> 네 간만에 LTS 입나다 ㅎㅎ 이번에 18.04 나오면 저도 메인 장비들은 LTS 깔고 5년 버틸려구요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희는 지금 돌아가는 대부분의 서버들이 14.04라서 아직 1년은 더 버틸 수 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몇대만이라도 미리 16.04 나 올 여름이나 가을쯤에 18.04 로 올려놓는것도 방법일거같습니다.
<autowiz> 모든서버를 한번에 업글하는거보다 그래도 조금나눠서 하면 일의 양자체가 적어질 수 있으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희는 아마 내년에 날잡고 한 번에 다 할 듯 싶어요
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/936068481
<autowiz> 자동차 검사 평일에 해보신분 계신가요? 줄많이 밀릴려나요?
<drake_kr> 제가 최신 버전을 싫어하는 이유..
<drake_kr> 데비안이 조아영
<drake_kr> 훼도라도 쓸만한듯
<autowiz> 흐아~ 오늘도 삽질을 어마어마하게 했습니다.
<autowiz> IPMI 기능  이용해서 원격 GUI 콘솔이용해서 OS 설치했는데 설치후에 ssh 접속이 안되서 왜안되지 왜안되지 이렇게 해보고 저렇게 해보고
<autowiz> 오만삽질을 다 했는데 이제보니 OS 의 IP 가 아니라 IPMI 에 할당된 IP 로 ssh 접속하고 있었네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 하필 이놈이 22 번포트를 열고있는 바람에 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <hr73206> Docker 사용하면 편하실텐데
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk338VXcb24
<twinsen^x> youngbin : 스페이스x는 고체액체 하이브리드였군요. 동영상은 앨론이 테슬라 타고 팰콘헤비로 목성에 간다는 설정인가요?
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 로드스터에 더미 하나 앉혀서 보냈다 하네요. 저건 로켓 저렇게 쏠거라는걸 보여주는 거고… 몇일전에 실제로 로드스터에 더미 인형 하나 앉혀서 쏘아올렸습니다.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c
<twinsen^x> 아 방금 cnn 동영상 봤습니다. 시험발사 휴스턴에서 성공했구, 쓰리디 동영상처럼 부스터 로켓이 발사대로 귀환하는건 아니었나보군요.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 귀환 해야 하는건데, 셋중에 둘만 귀환 성공이고 하나는 실해라더군요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-09
<jason_KR> autowiz: 저는 자동차 검사 평일에 받아 봤어요. 2) 마포 상암, 1)강서'의 경우 거의 대기시간 없습니다.  더구나, 아마도, 무려  온라인으로 사전예약도 받죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<jason_KR> autowiz: 저는 자동차 검사 평일에 받아 봤어요. 2) 마포 상암, 1)강서'의 경우 거의 대기시간 없습니다. <-- 결론
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> ^^
<autowiz> 보통 토요일에 많이가서 그런지 사람 바글바글 한가 보더라구요
<jason_KR> 저는 평일 AM 1030~1100시 가시기를 추천.
<autowiz> 감사합니다~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 폰에서 들어와서요
<soyeomul> 루비나 파이썬 같은 스크립트 언어도 컴파일이 가능할까요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 소여물님~~
<soyeomul> 옥토위즈임 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 폰이라 제가 터이핑이 늦네요
<autowiz> 대부분 어떻게 해서든 방법은 있을거같습니다.
<soyeomul> 아 그럼 파이썬 스크립트도 바이너리 실행파일 맹글수 있다눈거죠
<soyeomul> 아닙니다 그저 소여물이나 부지런하 줘여거서요 냐일 암소 한마리 시장 너가요
<soyeomul> 암소한마리 팔아서 설날 따시개 보냐려구요
<soyeomul> 잠시 나갑니다 모두 존하루요*
<autowiz> 좋은하루 되세요~~
<simplism> http://egloos.zum.com/killins/v/3012068 검색해보니 파이썬 컴파일이 원래 가능했군요.. 스크립트 언어라고 생각했었는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 스크립트 언어를 바이너리로 만들어주는 거야 아주 오래전부터 가능했었죠...
<simplism> 스크립트 언어의 최대 장점을 컴파일이 필요없다라고 생각했어서.. 컴파일이 필요할거라고 생각을 못했었네요..
<ircCloud^Seony> simplism: 그게 아마 원래 목적은 소스코드를 보호하기 위해서 그랬던 걸로 알고있어요
<jason_KR> 딴지는 아니고, "wiz> 대부분 어떻게 해서든 방법은 있을거같습니다."도 역시 아니고 ㅋㅋㅋ     파이썬 컴파일 방법은 다양하고 또 널리 알려져 있죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: data.drake.kr:9981 이거 요즘 작동 안되는 거 같네요
<poetryze> (_)                                               | |
<poetryze> _ _ __ ___   ___ _   _ _ __   ___ _ __ _ __   ___| |_ ___   ___  _ __ __ _
<poetryze> | | '__/ __| / __| | | | '_ \ / _ \ '__| '_ \ / _ \ __/ __| / _ \| '__/ _` |
<poetryze> | | | | (__ _\__ \ |_| | |_) |  __/ |  | | | |  __/ |_\__ \| (_) | | | (_| |
<poetryze> |_|_|  \___(_)___/\__,_| .__/ \___|_|  |_| |_|\___|\__|___(_)___/|_|  \__, |
<poetryze> | |                                             __/ |
<poetryze> |_|                                            |___/
<autowiz> 새벽인데도 많이 따뜻해지긴 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이는 오늘 춥네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 집에서 일하는 중인데 손도 시렵고 발도 시렵고
<autowiz> 집안인데도 손이 시려울 정도면 많이 춥긴 한가 봅니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  일기예보상의 온도로는 따뜻하겠지만 체감온도라는게 있다보니 오늘 좀 춥네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-11
<yhsphd> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 음 아이디가 안 먹나..
<drake_kr> Cpu 문제때문에 머신을 교체했어요
<drake_kr> Test/test도 문제인가요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-04
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 내일이 설날인데 아따 깐돌이
<soyeomul> 아 깐돌이
<soyeomul> 아 깐돌이는 막내딸입니다
<soyeomul> 독감에 걸렸다네요
<soyeomul> 설 쉬러 서울 갑니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 모두 새해 복 많이 받으십시오!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-05
<jason_KR> 새해 복 많이 받으세요    구정 연휴라서 그런지 체널이 많이 한가하네요. ^^
<jason_KR> autowiz_: 잘 다녀오심?
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-06
<autowiz_> 네 안녕하세요 잘 다녀 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 서울 댕겨와서 소여물 주고 깐돌이 두마리 설사약 먹이고 온천 왓어요
<soyeomul> 간밤에 getmail 테스트햇어요
<soyeomul> imap.gmail.com 에서 크롬북으로 메일을 땡겨오는 프로그럄린데여
<soyeomul> 전 이걸 gnus 와 연동하여 쓰려고 테스트햇어요
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/master/ss/getmail+gnus.png
<soyeomul> 그리고
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/raw/master/getmail.py
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 폰이라 링크 붙여넣기빡시네여
<soyeomul> getmail 쓰기전엔 imap.gmail.com 으로 gnus가 직접 동기화시키는데
<soyeomul> 시간이 허블나게 걸립니다
<soyeomul> Gnus 의 IMAP 동기화가 정말 글터라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 외부 프로그램을 붙여서 gnus 와 연동시켜서 메일들을 주고받고 합니다
<soyeomul> 지금은 좀 나아요 속도도 여라가지로 깔끔도 하구요
<soyeomul> 아하 폰이라 참 글적기 빡시고도빡신
<soyeomul> 아직도 연휴가 오늘까지 이틀이나 남앗네여
<soyeomul> 농사꾼은 매일 똑같은 일상~
<soyeomul> 언제 끊길지몰라서 열심히적슴니더
<soyeomul> 냥냥
<readytoact> 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<readytoact> 잘먹고 잘 사세요 (__)
<pchero_work> 감사합니다. 새해 복 많이 받으세요. :)
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시 우사에 좀 다녀올께요,,, 설사하는 송아지 한마리 있어서요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 히어로님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 합!
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/master/getmail-popen.py
<soyeomul^bionic> 서니님 감사합니다;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 1월 25일에 서니님의 popen/communicate 예제를 보여주신것 오늘 써먹었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 이거 실행 되는거 보고 얼마나 기쁘던지요;;;
<pchero_work> :)
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요, 그리고 새해 복 많이 받으세요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 히어로님 설날 연휴는 잘 보내시고 계신지요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 히어로님도 새해 복 많이 받으시고 하시는일 꼭 성취하시길 바래요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬의 서니님의 조언을 오늘 써먹어서 너무 기쁘네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 저게 실행이 되어서 더 기뻤어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아고 내일 새벽 소 볼라카면 또 일찍 자러가야것어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 히어로님과 모두들 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-07
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 폰이어요
<soyeomul> 클리앙에서 마소의 오피스2019 와 오피스 365비교 광고를 보면서요
<soyeomul> 미국마인드라는 표현을 봣는데요
<soyeomul> 미국마인드 == "클라우드 몰빵"
<soyeomul> 처럼 다가왓어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 결국 돈을 더 많이 받아낼수 있기 때문이 아닐까요...
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 오플즈가이님 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 어지간한 시나리오에서 HA말고는... 클라우드가 득이되는 케이스는 스케일아웃 정도 말고는 찾기 어려울듯 합니다. 기업입장에서도
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 굽시굽신 안녀하세요 소여물님 + _+)>
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 우리의 송아지들은 잘 지내고 있나요 추운겨울인데...
<soyeomul> 새해복마니받으십시오 플즈가이님!
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 앗. 새해복 많이 받으세요 소여물님
<soyeomul> 아따 폰이라 빡시네여
<soyeomul> 넨넨
<soyeomul> 클라우드와 가장 가까운 콤푸타 언어로 전 파이썬과 루비를 생각합니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 포펀으로 코드 한개 짯어요 서니님 감사해요
<soyeomul> 그래서 파이썬 열심히 할래요 루비도요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 클라우드 범위가 너무 넓어서, 확실히 파이선은 좋은 언어 입니다 +_+
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 루비(온레일즈)는 간혹 저를 힘들게 해서 이쁘게 봐줄수가...
<soyeomul> 이고잉 선상님의 온라인 생활코딩보면서 공부중인데요
<soyeomul> 잼잇더라구요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 이고잉님 참 훌륭하신 분이죠 +_+
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 포럼 고쳐주셔서 감사해요
<soyeomul> 스태프님들 모두다 감사해요
<soyeomul> 이만 전 온천 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 동호님과 건영님이 고생하셨습니다 ^^;;
<soueomul> 아따 마포구 서교동에서 새벽 5시에 출발해서 여기 지금 동해시 동해휴게소이어요
<soueomul> 바다가 보이는 휴게소랍니다 아침묵고 갑니더
<soueomul> 서울-양양 고속도로 타고왓어요
<soueomul> 최종목적지는 울진입니다
<soueomul> 강변북로 끝 구리암사대교건너서 남양주 톨게이트 찍고 내달렷네여
<soueomul> 내린천휴게소 기름 억수로 싸더이다
<soueomul> 리터당 1199원
<soueomul> 경유요~
<soueomul> 돌솥비빔밥 비비다 숟가락 뿌러젓어요 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-08
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 구간단속 19km
<soyeomul> 중간에 휴게소 들렸어요
<soyeomul> 강원도 임원입니다
<soyeomul> 47초후에 출발합니다~
<soyeomul> 감사합니다^^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<matthew0121> 2개의 물리적으로 다른 서버에서(하나는 시놀로지, 하나는 우분투) 동일한 ssl 인증서를 사용하는 방법에 대한 자세한 튜토리얼같은게 있을까요? 동일한 도메인인데 포트로 구별해서 접근이 가능한 상황입니다.
<jason_KR> 신문 기사 읽던 중, http://news.hankyung.com/article/201902080655j
<jason_KR> 혁신 전문 교육기관 실립으로 개발자 양성해야... 라는 주제
<soyeomul> 구글앱스가 2012년 12월 6일까지 가입한 사용자에게만 무료로 서비스 해주는데요
<soyeomul> 오늘 구글앱스만큼의 효과를 주는 서비스 발견했네요
<soyeomul> mailgun
<soyeomul> 대략 문서를 읽어보니 한국 마인드 (웹메일에익숙한문화)와는 무척 거리가 있더라구요
<soyeomul> dkim/spf 그리고 dns 의 cname 까지
<soyeomul> 도메인의 신뢰도까지 신경을 써야하는 세부적인 곳까지 기술적으로 구현해놓은 서비스더라구요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-09
<soyeomul> 소련이 얼지않는 부동항을 얻기위하야 남진 정책을 펼쳣다는걸 세계사 시간에 들엇던게 기억납니다
<soyeomul> 이 부동항의 상징은 대한민국 전자 메일 역사로 비유햇을때 mailgun 과 같은 서비스임을 문서를 보면서 직감햇어요
<soyeomul> 메일링 리스트나 국외로 이메일을 보냇을때 대한민국 웹메일이나 대한민국 내에 위치한 메일서버에서 발송되는 99%의 메일들이 국외 메일서버로부터 거부 당하거나 스펨으로 처리되는걸 목격해왓어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 구글앱스에 집착햇엇는데...
<soyeomul> 제가 딱 갈구하던 정말 딱 하나의 역할만 하는 부동항 .
<soyeomul> mailgun 이 딱 정말로 군더더기 없이 부동항 역할울 하눈 서비스라 지금 흥분 되네요
<soyeomul> 행여 구글앱스 무료가 완전히 철폐되면 mailgun 쓰고잡네요
<soyeomul> 문서에 구글 클라우드 플랫폼이랑 연동하눈 방법도 소개되어 잇엇어요 mailgun
<soyeomul> 오 mailgun!!!
<soyeomul> 이런 상황에서 쓰입니다. 자기만의 정체성을 살리기위한 도메인으로 메일계정을 만들어서 국외 개발자들이나 활동가들과 교류하고플때.
<soyeomul> 메일 저장소는 그냥저냥gmail 무료계정 하나 만들구요 그걸 받을때나 쏠때 mailgun에서 제어해주게끔 설정합니다
<soyeomul> 그리고 이런역할을 해주는 서비스를 국내에선 만들어도 쓸수가 없습니다.
<soyeomul> 만약 국외에 자신이 접근할 수 잇는 smtp 서비스가 잇으면 mailgun 안쓰도됩니다 하지만 대부분의 한국사람은 그렇지가 못하구요 참 슬픈상황입니다
<soyeomul> From 라인이 한국 도메인이라도 ac.kr 같은 경우에도 mailgun 에 태워서 국외로 메일 쏘면 국외쪽으로도 메일 넣을 슈 잇을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 아름다운 서비스입니다 오 진짜 머찝니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 어서오세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-10
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 메일건은 원래 개인메일 보다는 웹사이트에서 인증메일같이 발신 전용 메일 보낼 때 주로 쓸꺼에요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<jgwak> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇
<soyeomul^bionic> 함자를 어찌 불러야할지
<soyeomul^bionic> 재곽님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 mailgun 이야길 혼자 했더니 힘이 쫘악 빠지네요
<jgwak> 실명은 곽준영이지만 그냥 jgwak이 편할거같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul^bionic> 앗
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵 그럼 준영님으로... 부를께요^
<jgwak> 여기 ubuntu 이용자 아니여도 일반적인 리눅스 이야기 해도 괜찮은곳인가요
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨
<jgwak> 메일건 이야기는 어쩌다 나온건가요
<jgwak> 저도 매우 애용하는 서비스인데
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일건을 지금 쓰고 있나요?
<jgwak> 여러모로 자동화에 상당히 많이 사용합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<jgwak> 모든 cronjob bash script trap에 오류 메일을 메일건으로 보내게 만들어놓거나
<jgwak> irc도 멘션 오거나 하면 메일건으로 메일 보내게 해놨고
<jgwak> 한달 만통까지 메일 무료로 보내게 해주고 설정도 자유도가 높아서 정말 좋은거같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오오
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일건을 그런용도로 쓰고 있다면 한국 사람 아니어요 준영님은
<soyeomul^bionic> 어데 외국 거주하시나요..?
<jgwak> 어떻게 아셨죠...
<soyeomul^bionic> 왜냐믄 한국 사람은 메일 하면 웹메일 네이버 나 다음 밖에 모르거등요
<soyeomul^bionic> 근데 메일건을 그렇게 잘 활용하신다면 그건 외국 마인드입니다
<jgwak> 그건 좀 아쉽네요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul^bionic> 프로시네요 그럼 gmane 도 혹시 쓰십니까...
<soyeomul^bionic> 조심스럽게 여쭤봅니다
<jgwak> 아니요 처음 들어보네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일링 리스트나 유즈넷은 가끔씩 안 들여다보시는지요..
<jgwak> 메일링 리스트 몇몇 관심있는것들은 등록되어있는데 유즈넷은 이용해본적이 없네요
<jgwak> 주로 리눅스쪽 메일링리스트 몇개 가입되어있긴 한데
<soyeomul^bionic> 일만 하시는 분 같아요
<jgwak> 일만하면 irc에 안오지 않을가요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ
<jgwak> 유즈넷은 irc비슷한 잡담하는곳인가요
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨
<soyeomul^bionic> 유즈넷에서 그냥 기술 이야기 농담도 하고 토론도 하고 가끔 자랑도 하고 그래요
<jgwak> 오오오
<jgwak> 그런거 찾고있었는데
<jgwak> 한국인 커뮤니티 있나요
<soyeomul^bionic> 근데 아쉽게도 한국 사람은 없어요
<jgwak> 아
<soyeomul^bionic> 준영님은 프로 같아요
<jgwak> irc랑은 문화가 다르나요? 주로 레딧 irc이거 두개면 어지간한 최신 기술 뉴스나 구경하는건 만족하는데
<jgwak> 아뇨 그냥 심심해서 irc들여다보는 잉여입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 콤푸타 하는 할배들이 많이 이야기 보따리 풀더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 젊은 사람은 많이 없어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 할배중 한 노르웨이 할배가 gmane 만들었어요
<jgwak> 아... 참 세상은 넓고 다양한 사람들이 온갖 커뮤니티를 만드네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 세계 흩어져있는 메일링 리스트 들을 유즈넷 처럼 한곳에 죄다 모아뒀어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 준영님은 코딩에 최적화 된 프로 같아서 무섭네요
<jgwak> 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 농사꾼입니다 송아지랑 씨름하다가 밤에 irc 들어옵니다
<jgwak> 그래서 소여물이군요
<soyeomul^bionic> 네넨
<jgwak> 혹시 활성화된 한국인 개발자 커뮤니티 있나요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 한국인 개발자 커뮤니티는 kldp 로 다 통하더라구요 그곳에 다 한번씩 훓고 지나가더라구요 눈팅 하고 있다가
<jgwak> 아 kldp
<soyeomul^bionic> 자기가 아는 분야 나오면 썰을 풀기 시작하는...
<jgwak> 손권순님이신가
<soyeomul^bionic> 정확히 권순선 성이 권씨이십니다 지금 구글에서 일하고 있는걸로 알고있어요
<jgwak> 죄송합니다 권순선님 성을 뒤집어버려서
<soyeomul^bionic> 젊은 분들은 몰르 수 있지요
<soyeomul^bionic> 노땅 할배들만 압니다 ㅠㅠ
<jgwak> 아뇨 유명하신분인데요
<jgwak> 제가 사람 이름 기억에 약해서 그렇습니다 ㅜㅜ 권순선님 잘 알고있습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> kldp 보다 더 활성화된 커뮤니티를 찾고있었나바요
<soyeomul^bionic> 근데 kldp 보다 나은 곳은 안보이더라구요
<jgwak> 네
<jgwak> 그러게요
<jgwak> 여기저기 열심히 찾아봤는데
<jgwak> 우분투 한국팀도 훌륭한 일 하시는거같은데요
<jgwak> 잘 몰랐는데 오늘 채널 공지 보고 찾아보니까 활동 많이 하시나봐요
<soyeomul^bionic> 고생 많이 하시더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오프 모임도 기획하시고
<soyeomul^bionic> irc 대화방 유지/관리
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일링 리스트 유지 관리
<soyeomul^bionic> 포럼 유지/관리
<jgwak> 힘든일이죠 노력에 비해 잘 알아주는 일도 아니고
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 해외 우분투 사용자분들과의 교류 등등
<soyeomul^bionic> 운영진이 정말 빡세게 고생하시더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 로코팀
<jgwak> 로컬라이즈의 로코인가요?
<jgwak> 아 로컬 커뮤니티의 로코구나
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일건 하나 여쭤볼께요
<jgwak> 네
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 아직 메일건에 입문 직전입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 시스템 메시지들을 메일건으로 날릴떼 그럼 그 시스템에 postfix 나 ssmtp 같은걸로 해서 mailgun smtp 서버로 릴레이 해서 최종 목적지 준영님 메일박스로 보내나요?
<jgwak> 여러 방법이 있어요
<jgwak> 우선 ssmtp는 개발지원이 중단됐으니 msmtp나 opensmtpd같은거 사용하시는걸 권장하고
<jgwak> 네 말씀하신대로 stmp 릴레이도 가능하고
<jgwak> 저도 stmp 릴레이로 sendmail을 걸어뒀습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<jgwak> 더 편한건 curl로 http POST request로도 보낼 수 있습ㄴ니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 히오!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 아니 curl 이 몬데 smtp 단계 무시코 그냥 막 쏘나요.. 무섭네요
<jgwak> 아 그냥 http 리퀘스트 보내는 도구입니디ㅏ
<soyeomul^bionic> 끝내주네요...
<jgwak> http POST request보내는거랑 똑같아요
<jgwak> 이메일을 http request로 보내주니까 자동화할때 너무 편하더라고요
<soyeomul^bionic> 하나만 더 여쭐께요
<jgwak> 네
<soyeomul^bionic> 준영님은 프로이신거 같고 업도 전산쪽에 있는거 같아서 여쭙니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 스크립트 언어 파이썬과 루비 둘중 하나를 추천한다면 어느게 좋을까요,,,
<jgwak> 너무 어려운 질문이네요....
<jgwak> 저는 파이선입니다
<jgwak> 근데 어느게 더 좋다고 꼭 찝기가 어렵네요
<jgwak> 어떤 용도로 쓰냐에 따라 다를거같습니다
<jgwak> 예를들어 웹개발은 루비쪽에 커뮤니티들이 몰려있어서 ruby-on-rails같은거로 웹개발 엄청 쉽게 할 수있고
<jgwak> 저는 일할때 주언어가 python이랑 c라 평소 사용하기 편한 파이선을 애용합니다. pypi 패키지들도 훌륭하고
<soyeomul^bionic> 와
<soyeomul^bionic> 포스가 딱 느껴지네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 씨와 파이썬 이 한마디만 했을 뿐인데...
<jgwak> 음...ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 성공하십시오 준영님 계신곳에서 꼭 커널 개발자로 거듭나시어 성공하십시오
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 소를 열심히 키울께요
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피나 한잔~
<jgwak> 네 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다. 소여물님도 원하시는 자동화 잘 풀리시길 바랍니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨^^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 밤 되세요~ 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-03
<Samda> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> jason_KR: not so much
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 다행이십니다. 안녕하세요~
<foxmask> I found an institute to go to learn korean at school for some hours per week :) i'm waiting for an email from them to know how many hours and how long it will take (weeks/months)
<foxmask> in france when you work the companies have to pay to each employee a training. this money is stored in a dedicated account and then we use it as we wat
<foxmask> want*
<jason_KR> 잘 되기 바래요. ^^
<jason_KR> Same as in Korea. "in france when who work the companies have to pay to each employee a training."
<foxmask> Good !
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> soyeomul: \o
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 안녕하세요^^
<soyeomul> 아따 눈꺼풀 무거워서 이만 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-04
<asdsdas> s
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. 오늘은 아침부터 코어 덤프가 환영해주네요. ㅠ
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~ :)
<foxmask> pchero_work: what did you break to have a core dump ? :D
<jason_KR> 아마도, 그는 그 "what"을 찾는 중 일겁니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> I didn't, but something. ;)
<foxmask> :D
<foxmask> 내가 커리어를 시작했을 때, 상사가 매일 나에게 소리 쳤다. "아직 무슨 짓을 한거야?"
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> https://media.giphy.com/media/9M5jK4GXmD5o1irGrF/giphy.gif
<foxmask> http://news.jtbc.joins.com/html/739/NB11932739.html frozen ?
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-05
<linx> 안녕하세요.
<linx> 조금 답답한점이 있기도 해서 채팅방에 방문하였습니다.
<linx> 스마트폰으로 대기 모드 하니 접속이 끊겨서 다시 방문 했습니다...;;
<linx> 다들 바쁘신지 응답이 없으시군요.  잠깐 혼자 푸념 좀 늘어 놓을게요.
<linx> 인터넷 뱅킹, 전자민원 등의 서비스 공인인증서, 보안프로그램 강제 설치 하는게 이상해요. 아니 잘못되었어요!!
<linx> 오타가 있어서 다시 쓸게요.
<linx> 인터넷 뱅킹, 전자민원 서비스 이용시 공인인증서, 보안프로그램 강제 설치 하는게 이상해요. 아니 잘못되었어요!!
<linx> 아무도 대답 안해주시는군요...;;
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 아마 다들 바쁜 시간인가봐요
<linx> 안녕하세요... ‘ㅡ’
<linx> 네, 그런 것 같아요...
<lexlove_> 전 도움이 안되는 사람입니다. ^^
<linx> 괜찮습니다. 말동무가 있다는 것만해도 만족 합니다.
<lexlove_> ^^
<linx> 불쾌 하시게 들리겠지만 우리나라 사람들 너무 인내심 좋고, 적응력 좋아요.
<lexlove_> 좋은 말 같습니다만~
<linx> 다시 한번 말씀드리지만 불쾌하시게 들리겠지만 악의는 없어요. 현실을 다시 봐달라는 의미로 들리는 얘기에요. 양해 부탁드립니다.
<linx> 우리나라 사람들 은근히 노예근성 있고, 잘 속고 무관심해요.
<lexlove_> 글쎄요. 동의하고 싶진 않네요.^^
<linx> 대표적으로 공인인증서(클라이언트 인증서), 보안프로그램 강제설치에 고분고분 이용하고요.
<lexlove_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<linx> 다시 말씀드리는데 항상아니고 은근히, 어떤 경우에만 그래요.
<linx> 원래 인터넷 뱅킹할 때 공인인증서(클라이언트 인증서), 보안3종세트 설치 없이 이용이 가능해요.
<linx> 외국은행 사례 참고하시면 알 수 있어요.
<linx> 불쾌하셨다면 사과 드립니다.
<linx> 죄송합니다.
<linx> 사람들이 엑티브엑스, 안랩XX 보안 프로그램, EXE 프로그램, 공인인증서(클라이언트 인증서) 갱신 불편하다, 속도가 느려졌다, 리눅스 이용 못한다... 등 자꾸 부산물만 문제삼는지...
<lexlove_> 그건 문제입니다.^^
<linx> 접속이 끊겨서 다시 접속했습니다...;;
<linx> 부산물 갖고 불평하고 문제 삼아봐도 달라질 거 없어요.
<linx> 그래서 그거에 관련하여 여러분 모르는거 몇가지 언급해 드릴게요. 인터넷 뱅킹 이용시 맥OS 사용자, 리눅스 사용자, 크롬OS 사용자 분들 인터넷 뱅킹 서비스 업자한테서 관심 없어요.
<linx> 비유하면 어느 정도면 공기취급 정도? 될거에요.
<linx> 모 커뮤니티 사이트에서 언급 되었어요.
<linx> 다음은 여러분이 생각하는 웹표준은 국내 은행, 국내 보안업체, 정부 담당자와 달라요.
<linx> 예를 들어 국내 은행, 국내보안업체, 정부담당자는 안랩 XXX 보안프로그램은 웹표준 준수한다고 생각 하고 있습니다.
<linx> 어느 보안업체 웹사이트 내용입니다.
<linx> 안랩 세이프 트랜잭션(Ahnlab Safe Transction) 보안성과 편의성을 모두 만족시키고 웹 표준 환경에 최적화된 온라인 통합 보안 제품 입니다.
<linx> 출처 : https://m.ahnlab.com/kr/site/product/productView.do?prodSeq=109
<linx> 혼자 많이
<linx> 혼자 많이 떠들었습니다. 폐가 되었으면 사과 드립니다. 시간이 없어서 이만 물러 가겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-06
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다, 감기 조심하세요~
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 조심하세요.^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다, 감기 조심하세요~
<foxmask> 날씨는 괜찮아 http://www.meteofrance.com/accueil
<foxmask> jason_KR: did you know Kirk Douglas the actor ?
<jason_KR> Ye, I like him.
<jason_KR> and his son (& wife)
<jason_KR> Why did U ask....?
<foxmask> jason_KR: because he died yesterday
<jason_KR> No, R U kidding me? or Joke or...
<foxmask> no :/
<foxmask> 103years
<jason_KR> probably, Ud mistaking.
<jason_KR> Ah~  ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> I think that U R confusing Michel Dougla with his father Krik D
<foxmask> the acamadmy of the oscar https://twitter.com/TheAcademy/status/1225205769420726272
<foxmask> jason_KR: no no I dont :) I love Kirk
<jason_KR> Perfectly joke.
<foxmask> loved:/
<jason_KR> why not? me 2. and his son, also.
<foxmask> part of our youth going up in smoke
<jason_KR> WoW, It's fact.  I'm sorry fox mask.
<foxmask> no worry :) that's life
<jason_KR> i thought he died a coupld of decade ago.
<foxmask> me too but in fact he resisted :)
<jason_KR> If michael D died, It would have been easier to believe. Anyone...
<foxmask> time to go to the english class ;)
<foxmask> good evening *<:o)
<jason_KR> THX
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 전자메일 보느라 늦었어요~
<soyeomul> 맥주 타임!
<soyeomul> 입춘이 지났지만 아직은 겨울
<soyeomul> 볏짚 작업 하고서 집에 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 긴긴 저녁밤 맥주 한캔 마시고 잘려구요
<soyeomul> 메일 확인하고서요,,,
<lexlove_> 오~ 맥주 좋지요.^^
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 행정망에 개방형OS 를 도입할 수 있도록 인터넷망 공사를 새로이 기획한다는 뉴스가 뜨겁더이다
<lexlove_> 좋은 뉴스네요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30125#p129432
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 가장 가치가 있다싶은 출처를 포럼에다가 기록해두었어요~
<lexlove_> ^^
<soyeomul> 퇴근중이겠어요 렉스님;;; 접때보니 8시쯤 퇴근하시던데,,,
<lexlove_> 오늘은 연차에요
<lexlove_> 퇴사전까지 연차 17개를 사용해야해서 일주일에 2일은 쉽니다
<soyeomul> 연차가 휴가 같은건가요? 아따 농사짓다보니... 생소한 단어입니다
<soyeomul> 아.. 휴가 맞네요
<lexlove_> 3/31까지 근무하기로 결정했어요
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 한달 3주정도 남았네요
<lexlove_> D-54
<soyeomul> 대숲농장 불스아이가 먼저 출하될거 같아요
<soyeomul> 3월 10일경
<soyeomul> 도축장행
<lexlove_> 그렇게 되었네요
<soyeomul> 인생은 즐거워요~
<soyeomul> 맥주 마시니 달달하네여
<soyeomul> 이러다 잠이오면 자러가지요
<soyeomul> 음주 irc도 나쁘지 않네요;;;
<lexlove_> 맥주마시면 즐거울수 있다면 좋은 인생을 살고 계시네요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 저도 그제, 어제 맥주마셨죠
<soyeomul> 오~
<lexlove_> 그제는 돌돔! 어제는 갈매기살과 육사시미!
<lexlove_> 안주가 어마어마 하죠?
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 안주 둘 다 처음 들어봅니다
<soyeomul> 고급안주인가요?
<lexlove_> 제 입에는 아주 고급안주입니다.
<soyeomul> 음... 갈매기살은 진짜 갈매기인가여?
<lexlove_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 울진 촌놈 갈매기살이 몬지 몰라서요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 돼지고기입니다
<soyeomul> 아.. 대지고기;;;
<lexlove_> 돼지고기중 제일 애정하는 부위에요
<lexlove_> 육사시미는 소고기입니다
<soyeomul> 음 소고기는 비쌀텐데요 대단하십니다~
<lexlove_> 생소고기! 육회라고 해야하는데 소고기육회는 채썰어서 양념한 것이라면
<lexlove_> 육사시미는 포를 떠서 생으로 나와요. 그걸 양념장같은 것에 찍어 먹습니다
<lexlove_> 아... 또먹고 싶어지네요
<soyeomul> 음,,, 입맛이 참 남자답게 걸죽하십니다 렉스님;;
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 대략 적어놓은 글만 보면... 술 참 좋아하실거 같은 느낌?
<soyeomul> 술 대인배 렉스님?
<lexlove_> 술을 좋아합니다. 특히 좋아하는 사람들과 마시는 술을 좋아하고 집에선 게임 혹은 영화보면서 한캔 마시는 걸 좋아해요
<lexlove_> 그런데 맥주밖에 못마시고 이상하게 생맥주로 달리면 필름이 끊기고 다음날 내용물일 확인하게 되요. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 주량은 맥주 2~3병 정도입니다.
<soyeomul> 쎄네요,,,
<soyeomul> 전 맥주 한병 반 정도요
<lexlove_> 쎈거에요? 제 주변에는 술 잘마시는 사람들이 많아서 전 쎈 축에 들어가지 못한답니다
<soyeomul> 술 잘 마시는 사람들보다,,, 술 좋아하는 사람이 더 쎈거죠^^
<soyeomul> 저번에도 이야기된거... 잘 하는 사람이 좋아하는 사람 못 이긴다 라는...
<lexlove_> 그런 논리라면 쎕니다.
<soyeomul> 즐길줄 아는 렉스님
<soyeomul> 좀 부럽네요
<lexlove_> 즐길줄 안다! 그건 아닌거 같아요
<lexlove_> 즐기는 인생을 살고 싶어요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아따 전 취기가 촥 올라오는게
<soyeomul> 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 우뜨뜨
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러가야될거 같아요
<lexlove_> 얼른 주무세요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 다음에 또 뵙죠^^
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 넵
<foxmask> lexlove_: 당신의 직업은 무엇입니까?
<lexlove_> foxmask: 현재는 사회복지사입니다.
<jason_KR> ^^
<lexlove_> 사회복지사 11개월차 입니다
<lexlove_> 인생은 다이나믹합니다
<jason_KR> 풉      인쉥 다~ 살아본 분처럼 말씀하신다? ㅎ
<lexlove_> 제가 사회복지사가 될 줄 몰랐고 경기도로 이사가게 될 줄도 몰랐거든요.
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 얼마 차이나지 않잖아요. ㅎ
<jason_KR> 하하하   우리 나이 얘기하기 읎끠
<foxmask> lexlove_: 고맙습니다 ^^
<lexlove_> 이제 무엇을 할지 다시 고민해야합니다.
<foxmask> back
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 즐거운 금요일입니다.
<jason_KR> 부지런도 하시지~
<jason_KR> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-08
<ddingjo> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<ddingjo> 우분투에 vpn server 설치를 할려구 하는데 여러 블로그를 보고 따라 해도 안돼네요..;; 방법이 없을까요?
<ddingjo> 저는 vpn server 설치 후 모바일 기기에서 vpn 접속해서 인터넷을 사용 할려구 합니다.
<ddingjo> 버전은 18.04 입니다. 좋은 포스터글 추천 부탁드립니다.
<lexlove_> 저는 아는게 없어서 도움을 못드려요.
<lexlove_> 답을 얻기까지 시간이 걸릴 것 같습니다.
<ddingjo> 네 알겠습니다.~~^^
<jason_KR> 반대 질문입니다만, vpn 무른모는 무었을 이용했으며, 어느 부분에서 어떻게 안되요?
<jgwak> ddingjo: 영어이긴 하지만 제가 아는것중에 가장 쉬운 vpn 자동 설치 스크립트입니다: https://github.com/Nyr/openvpn-install
<ddingjo> vpn 무른모는 ? 무슨뜻인지 모르겠어요..;;
<ddingjo> 주소 감사합니다.
<ddingjo> 아 제가 설치 하고 싶은것은 클라이언트에서 미리공유된키 값과 아이디 비번으로 접속해서 사용 할 수 있는 버전을 설치 할려고 합니다.
<jason_KR> 무른모= 소프트웨어, App(lication) 굳은모= 하드웨어.  국립국어원의 추천 순화어 입니다.
<jason_KR> 무른모= 소프트웨어, App(lication), 굳은모= 하드웨어.  국립국어원의 추천 순화어 입니다.
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 좋은 정보 감사합니다. :)
<jason_KR> 모=연장(tools) 맞죠?     고맙습니다.
<ddingjo> 아 제가 설치 시도 한것은 L2TP 연결하는것과, pptpd 설치 했었는데
<ddingjo> 모두 실패 하였습니다.
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> soyeomul: \o/
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아..
<soyeomul> 잠시 접속이 끊겼어요
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 우어어 아직 초저녁인데
<soyeomul> 엇 렉스님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 초저녁인데,,, 벌써 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 내일 아침일찍 소여물 주고 오곡들 집초작업합니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 좀 일찍 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님과 렉스님 그리고 모두다 존 주말요^^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-09
<geumu> 저 질문이 있는데 혹시 질문 올리면 받아주시나요?
<geumu> 우분투 초보인데...crontab을 이용해서 screen을 실행하고 싶은데 어떻게 하는지 모르겠어요
<Seony> screen을 crontab에서 실행한다는 개념이 잘 이해가 안가네요
<geumu> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<geumu> crontab으로 reboot 시 어떤 프로그램을 자동 실행하려고 하는데
<geumu> cmd 창이 어떻게 돌아가는지 보고 싶어서 screen -S 1로 스크린을 만들어주고
<geumu> 나중에 screen -rx 1으로 어떻게 cmd 창이 돌아가고 있나 확인하고 싶어요
<Seony> 음... 확인을 하는 건 안해봤는데, 일단 명령어를 screen의 특정 세션으로 전달하는 옵션이 있으면 가능하겠군요
<geumu> 특정 세션으로 전달하는 옵션이요...?
<Seony> 예를 들어서 screen 명령으로 여러 개의 세션을 열었다고 가정해야할테니, 원하시는 세션으로 명령어를 전달해서 실행시키는 것이 가능해야할테니깐요...
<Seony> 근데 screen에 그런 옵션이 잇는지 좀 봐야겠네요
<geumu> 네...
<Seony> https://raymii.org/s/snippets/Sending_commands_or_input_to_a_screen_session.html 여기 보니까 잘 나와있네요
<Seony> screen -S 세션이름 -p 0 -X screen command
<geumu> ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 제 경우는 실행 결과가 궁금하면 그냥 실행결과를 텍스트 파일로 리다이렉션 해서 로그 보듯이 해서, 이렇게 특정 세션으로 명령어를 보낸다는 생각은 안해봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<geumu> 제가 정말 많이 초보에요....
<geumu> 마인크래프트 서버 만드는데 리눅스로 어떻게 돌려 볼 수 있을까 해서
<geumu> 배우고 있어요
<Seony> 크론탭에서 명령어를 적어놓고 >> filename 이렇게 하시면 filename으로 결과값이 들어가거든요
<geumu> 아 그러면 그거 창을 열어서
<geumu> 확인하면 되는군요
<Seony> 예를 들어서, 0 1 * * * /usr/bin/xxx >> ~/logfile 이렇게 하시면 매일 1시에 /usr/bin/xxx 파일을 실행하고, 결과값을 ~/logfile 에 저장하는 거죠
<geumu> 아
<geumu> screen -S 1 -p 0 -X screen command 여기 뒤에
<geumu> 커맨드를 작성해야하나요?
<geumu> 아니면
<geumu> screen -S 세션이름 -p 0 -X screen <command>
<geumu> 이렇게 해야하나요?
<Seony> 세션 이름을 원하시는대로 적어주면 될 거에요
<geumu> @reboot /usr/bin/screen -S geumu -p 0 -X srcreen sh /home/toor/start.sh
<geumu> 이렇게 하면 될까요?
<Seony> 아뇨 크론탭에는 reboot이라는 형식의 문법은 없어요
<Seony> 시스템이 새로 부팅되면 실행을 하시고 싶은 거죠?
<geumu> 네
<Seony> 그럼 그걸 일종의 시작프로그램에 등록을 시켜야하는데요,
<Seony> 예전에는 간단했는데, 최근 3-4년 사이에 새로운 시스템이 도입되서 약간 어려워졌거든요.... 일단 그것도 하는 방법에 대한 링크를 드릴게요
<geumu> ㅠ
<Seony> sudo systemctl enable rc-local 하신다음, sudo nano /etc/systemd/system/rc-local.service 해서 아래의 내용을 적으시구요
<Seony> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/I2kLQm9t/%2Fetc%2Fsystemd%2Fsystem%2Frc-local.service
<Seony> 그런다음, /etc/rc.local 이라는 파일을 열어서 원하시는 명령어를 적으시면, 부팅할 때마다 실행합니다.
<Seony> 근데 이렇게 복잡하게 하시기보단, 그냥 구글에서 우분투 서버에서 마인크래프트 서버 운영하는 걸로 검색을 해보시면 매뉴얼들이 많이 나오지 않을까 싶네요
<Seony> 블로그라던가 하는 것들요
<geumu> ㅠㅠ
<geumu> 하나 찾았어요
<geumu> https://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Tutorials/Server_startup_script
<geumu> 제가 자료 찾는게
<geumu> 정말 어려운게
<geumu> 자료를 봐도
<geumu> 그게 쓸모있는 자료인지
<geumu> 판단을 못하는게 지금 문제인거 같아요
<Seony> 지금 우분투 버전 몇 설치하셨어요?
<geumu> 18.04
<geumu> 설치했어요
<Seony> 음 그러면 자료를 찾으실 때 우분투 18.04를 기준으로 설명하는 자료들을 보시면 거의 대부분은 쓸모있는 자료가 맞을 거에요
<geumu> 네...
<Seony> 운영체제 자체는 버전에 따르는 차이가 거의 없는데, 외부 프로그램은 안그렇거든요
<Seony> 구글에서 우분투 18.04 마인크래프트 라고 찾으니까 많이 나오긴 하는군요
<geumu> 지금
<geumu> https://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Tutorials/Server_startup_script
<geumu> 이거 함 보구 있어욤 ㅎ
<Seony> 아 하긴 유명한 게임서버니 매뉴얼도 잘 되어있겠꾼요
<Seony> 저는 왠만한 게임은 많이 해보는데 마인크래프트는 영 취향에 안맞아서... ㅎㅎ
<geumu> ㄷㄷ
<geumu> https://www.draw.io/#Uhttps%3A%2F%2Fcdn.discordapp.com%2Fattachments%2F357927268623843329%2F675973465068666882%2FDDOS_.xml
<geumu> 이게 제 계획이에요
<geumu> 번지코드란게 프록시 같은건데
<geumu> 앞단에서 프록시가 ddos를 대신 맞아주고
<geumu> 뒤에 game 서버는 디도스 안맞게 하는게 목적이에요
<Seony> 리버스 프록시군요
<Seony> 아 리버스 프록시가 아니구나
<geumu> 디도스가 오는 것은
<geumu> 감지하는게 어려울거 같아서
<geumu> 그냥 트레픽이 많이 증가하면
<geumu> ddns 끊는걸 목표로 하고 있어요
<Seony> 근데 게임 서버를 운영하시려면 dns를 결국 하나만 운영해야하는 거 아니에요?
<geumu> 네네
<Seony> cloudflare에서 트래픽을 도식처럼 5대로 분산시켜주는 기능이 있는 거에요?
<geumu> 도메인은 1개인데 클라우드 플레어로
<geumu> 라운드 로빈인가?
<Seony> 라운드 로빈은 순차적으로 돌리는 거에요
<geumu> 용어는 잘 모르겠지만 5개의 컴퓨터로 연결해두고
<geumu> 유저들이 도메인에 접속하면
<geumu> 5개 컴퓨터중 1개로 랜덤으로 들어가게 해놨어요
<Seony> 랜덤이 아니라, round-robin이라고 해서 순서대로 돌려요
<Seony> 그럼 ddos가 들어오면, 5대 중 하나를 끄면 결국 트래픽이 나머지 4대에 몰리게 되는데 그럼 결국 나머지 4대의 부하가 더 심하게 걸리게 되는 셈이네요
<geumu> ㄷㄷ
<geumu> ê·¸
<geumu> 조언을 구하고 싶어요
<geumu> 어떻게 해야할까요...
<geumu> 제 생각에는
<geumu> 클플이 5개의 번지코드 아이피를 숨겨주니
<geumu> 바로 번지코드에 공격을 못하고
<geumu> srv 아이피 따는 그거로 따서
<geumu> 1개씩 날려야하는데
<Seony> 일반적으로 부하를 분산하기 위한 클러스터링을 구축할 때는, 도식 주신 것과 반대로 구축합니다.
<geumu> 어떻게 해요?
<Seony> 즉, cloudflare의 한 개의 아이피에서만 모든 트래픽을 받고,
<Seony> 그 아래 연산을 담당하는 서버를 여러 개 두거든요
<Seony> 근데 이 부분은, 사실 공유해주신 것도 그렇지만, 리눅스를 조금 아는 정도로는 부족하고 현직 시스템 엔지니어가 직접 구축해야할 거에요
<Seony> 마인크래프트 서버가 어떻게 돌아가는지는 잘 모르겠지만 일반적인 웹사이트는 예를 들어 php라면 nginx - php-fpm의 리버스 프록시를 구축하고,
<geumu> 어음...
<Seony> 데이터베이스를 클러스터로 묶거든요
<geumu> 그그그
<geumu> 디도스를 날릴 때 도메인으로 날리면
 * Seony 일단 디도스에 대한 대비는 그냥 놔두시고, 사실 디도스는 어느 게임사도 못막아요 ㅎㅎ 
<geumu> 5개로 다 분산되나요?
<Seony> round-robin이니까, 들어오는 트래픽은 순차적으로 분산시키겠죠
<Seony> 제가 볼 땐 디도스 걱정보다는, 부하를 분산시키는 쪽으로 고민을 해보시는 것을 추천해드려요
<Seony> 제가 이브온라인 이라는 게임 하는데, 이브온라인도 최근 디도스 때문에 난리였거든요.... 이런 게임사도 디도스는 답이 없을 정도라... ㅎㅎ
<geumu> ㅠㅠ
<geumu> 저기 혹시 트레픽이 100mbps로 증가하면
<geumu> 특정 명령어를 실행하는
<geumu> 그런 방법이 있나요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 방법이야 찾으면 있겠지만 그런 프로그램이 만들어져있는 건 아니고, 직접 만들어야되요
<geumu> 아아...
<geumu> Seony님
<geumu> 혹시 디스코드 란거 아시나요?
<Seony> 매일 쓰죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 위에 말씀드린대로 제가 이브온라인을 하기 때문에 매일 씁니다
<geumu> ㄷㄷ
<geumu> 저 혹시
<geumu> 디스코드 제가 여기에 적어두면
<geumu> 저 친추해주실런지요...
<geumu> geumu#4606이에요
<Seony> 네 친추는 해드리는데, 제 활동 시간대가 안맞으실 거에요
<Dry8r3aD> Slack - IRC 연동 테스트중입니다
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> D-50 입니다.^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
